# ESTADIOS PERUANOS III



## pedro1011

Dado que el thread anterior pasó los 500 posts, aquí viene la continuación, para que sigamos poniendo fotos y hablando de fútbol.
Comienza con una recopilación de las fotos posteadas en los dos threads anteriores.


*LIMA-MONUMENTAL DE UNIVERSITARIO DE DEPORTES*








Capacidad: 80,000


*LIMA-UNIVERSIDAD DE SAN MARCOS*








Capacidad: 67,000


*AREQUIPA-UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL SAN AGUSTIN*








Capacidad: 42,000


*LIMA-NACIONAL*








Capacidad: 42,000. Cuenta con césped artificial.


*CUSCO-GARCILASO DE LA VEGA*








Capacidad: 42,000 


*LIMA-ALIANZA LIMA* 








Capacidad: 35,000


*TRUJILLO-MANSICHE*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial.


*CHICLAYO-ELIAS AGUIRRE*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial.


*PIURA-MIGUEL GRAU*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial.


*TACNA-JORGE BASADRE*








Capacidad: 20,000


*IQUITOS-MAX AUGUSTIN*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial.


*CHIMBOTE-MANUEL RIVERA SANCHEZ*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial.
_Foto: Pipo2277_


*PUNO-TORRES BELON*








Capacidad: 20,000. Tendrá césped artificial.


*HUANCAYO*








Capacidad: 18,000 espectadores
Carece de tribunas populares. Si se construyeran, el estadio podría albergar 40,000 espectadores
_Foto: Mavo92_


*CALLAO-MIGUEL GRAU*








Capacidad: 18,000


*AREQUIPA-MARIANO MELGAR*








Capacidad: 15,000


*PUCALLPA-ALIARDO SORIA PEREZ*








Capacidad: 12,000. Césped sintético


*JAUJA*








Capacidad: 12,000


*HUACHO-SEGUNDO ARANDA TORRES*










*CHIMBOTE-MANUEL GOMEZ ARELLANO*








Capacidad: 15,000
_Foto: Diario de Chimbote_


*JUNIN-ESTADIO MARISCAL CASTILLA*










*CHORRILLOS-ESTADIO MUNICIPAL*








Capacidad: 10,000. Sólo tiene tribunas preferenciales.


*AREQUIPA-UMACOLLO*








Capacidad: 5,500 espectadores. Está en Yanahuara


*LAMBAYEQUE-ESTADIO MUNICIPAL CESAR FLORES*


----------



## pedro1011

*MONUMENTAL DE LA UNSA*










*MARIANO MELGAR*










*MANSICHE*








Junto al Gran Chimú


*MIGUEL GRAU (PIURA)*










*JORGE BASADRE (TACNA)*










*ALIARDO SORIA PEREZ (PUCALLPA)*








Se ve aceptable este estadio, cuya capacidad es de 15 mil espectadores. Sin embargo, su cancha deja mucho que desear.


*TORRES BELON (PUNO)*








Este es uno de los estadios más grandes de provincias. Tiene capacidad para 20 mil personas. Lástima que esté a tantísima altura.


*SAN MARCOS*








_Posteada por Carlos U_



*GARCILASO*








_Foto: JT69_









Vista exterior del Garcilaso
_Foto: JT69_



*MIGUEL GRAU DE PIURA*








_Foto: Cibert_


*MANSICHE (TRUJILLO)*


Carlos_"U" said:


> Estaba viendo fotos en mi compu y encontré unas q tomé en el mundial del año pasado en el estadio Mansiche:



*UNSA*








_Foto: Rafo18_


----------



## pedro1011

*MONUMENTAL DE LA U*











































[/QUOTE]




*ESTADIO ALIARDO SORIA PEREZ DE PUCALLPA*








Como se aprecia, el estadio tendrá cancha de césped sintético.













































Estas fotos son de setiembre del 2006. Es estadio ya debe estar terminado.
http://www.regionucayali.gob.pe/obras/estadio




*CENTENARIO DE CHIMBOTE*








_Posteada por Pipo2277_




*MIGUEL GRAU (CALLAO)*






























*SAN MARCOS*






















*MAX AUGUSTIN (IQUITOS)*




























Fotos posteadas por Pipo2277




*ESTADIO DE CHIMBOTE*








tribuna oriente










Esta confirmado que el estadio tendra pista atletica y la cancha sera de cesped artificial de 6cm de altura a diferencia de otros estadios









A la distancia, por encima de la tribuna norte se puede apreciar el mar 
















































































Fotos posteadas por Pipo2277


----------



## soybkn

ahora solo falta que los equipos peruanos tengan un buen desempeño a nivel internacional


----------



## pedro1011

*MONUMENTAL*


Exrexnotex said:


> Sacadas del website de Gremco.





*TORRES BELON (PUNO)*




















































rafo18 said:


> Bueno creo que estoy en falta con el foro, haber si con esta foto me reivindico jeje.
> Esta foto del avance del estadio puneño la tome en Noviembre del 2006 desde el quinto piso del hotel en mi viaje de promocion.





*MANSICHE*








Foto del Mundial Sub-17




*ESTADIO ALEJANDRO VILLANUEVA*


pipo2277 said:


>





*SAN MARTIN*


pipo2277 said:


> Estadio san Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ELIAS AGUIRRE (CHICLAYO)*





*MAX AUGUSTIN (IQUITOS)*


Redwhite said:


> Quedó hermosa la estructura del estadio de Iquitos!





*CHIMBOTE*


pipo2277 said:


> Todo listo para que el estadio de Chimbote tenga grass sintetico , pronto se iniciaria la instalacion


Posteado en marzo del 2007



pipo2277 said:


> El Arquitecto Cristian Montenegro Peláez, encargado de la obra señaló que mañana se inicia la colocación del gras sintético y que a partir del lunes continuarán con la instalación de la banca de suplentes, los arcos y otros trabajos complementarios y entregar la obra antes de los tres meses de plazo que ha otorgado la gestión municipal.
> LA BANCA Y LOS ARCOS....
> Las butacas ya llegaron, solo falta llegar las coberturas de acero con un protector traslucido que sirve de protección no solo de cualquier cosa que pueda caer de la tribuna sino también contra el sol, porque tiene protección contra los rayos UV.
> Del mismo indicó que la misma empresa proveedora de las butacas y la banca, ya envió los arcos, llegan el lunes para la instalación de todos estos accesorios y todo será en paralelo con la instalación del gras sintético.
> Finalmente los acabados en los interiores también se va a trabajar?- Si, tengo entendido que se ha aprobado un presupuesto para el acabado total y que el estadio quede operativo. Va a incluir todas las obras civiles, el pintado para no tener ninguna observación de ningún tipo. Nos han dado un plazo de tres meses, pero creo que en dos meses el estadio debe estar listo para ser utilizado, finalizó Montenegro Peláez.
> 
> Diario de Chimbote


Posteado en abril del 2007



pipo2277 said:


>


Posteado en abril del 2007


----------



## skyperu34

Como siempre Pedro te pasaste con tremenda y laboriosa recopilacion ! Felicidades !

Por otro lado, el Segundo Aranda Torres queda en Huacho, no en Chimbote.


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Merci por la corrección. Tenía doble error: en el lugar y en el apellido. :bash:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU

Quisiera felicitar a las personas que hacen posible que otras como yopuedan apreciar avanzes espectaculares de tan buenos estadios el de chimbote se vee bien grande. yo calculo unos 35 a 40 mil espect. no se alguien sabe su verdadera capacidad?.

Por otra parte nopuede ser posible que solo La U y Alianza cuenten con estadios Propios. aver si los demas clubes como Cienciano y Cristal toman esa iniciativa , esos dirigentes que hacen con toda la plata de las entradas, publicidades y las grandes campañas que hace recaudar tremendo billete.


----------



## skyperu34

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Quisiera felicitar a las personas que hacen posible que otras como yopuedan apreciar avanzes espectaculares de tan buenos estadios el de chimbote se vee bien grande. yo calculo unos 35 a 40 mil espect. no se alguien sabe su verdadera capacidad?.
> 
> Por otra parte nopuede ser posible que solo La U y Alianza cuenten con estadios Propios. aver si los demas clubes como Cienciano y Cristal toman esa iniciativa , esos dirigentes que hacen con toda la plata de las entradas, publicidades y las grandes campañas que hace recaudar tremendo billete.


Su aforo sera para 25 000 personas. Asi se ha diseñado y se ha anunciado !

El Estadio San MArtin de porres del Rimac es el estadio del Cristal, tengo entendido.......


----------



## Carlos_"U"

^^ Sí, pero eso es estadio??  

Q tal chamba q te has mandado Pedro  buena recopilación


----------



## skyperu34

Carlos_"U" said:


> ^^ Sí, pero eso es estadio??
> 
> Q tal chamba q te has mandado Pedro  buena recopilación


hahaha!!! Claro, tiene capacidad pára 15 000 personas y es mas decente que el matute, mas grande pero horrible, sobretodo por fuera......... y el monumental, demasiado estadio para ese equipo dizque grande ........(igual q cristal y alianza, grandes de papel)


----------



## Carlos_"U"

jajajaja mejor dejésmolo ahí 

x otro lado me parece excelente la remodelación q planean para el Estadio Nacional, pero pobres butacas las de populares :nuts:


----------



## FerGon

el estadio de Pucallpa completo


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Excelente foto, Fergon! Quedó bacán el estadio. Chiquito pero bonito. Ya sólo le falta su pista atlética de tartán. :cheers:


----------



## freddiewa

El estadio San Martin no es de Cristal, ellos lo alquilan si no me equivoco, algo asi como el Garcilazo, aunque tengo entendido que Cienciano tuvo o tiene la intencion de comprar el estadio.

Con respecto al estadio de Chimbote, es una pena que tenga que esperar un anho para ver futbol de "primera" gracias a las decisiones irresponsables y sin sentido de los dirigentes peruanos, que por lo visto Pinasco ya aprendio. Anuncio que iba a pedir que se anulen las votaciones y termino absteniendose de votar y gracias a el, Ancash se mantendra en primera sin merecerlo, lo peor de todo es que Bolo mostrando principios se ira a la baja, y posiblemente algun otro equipo bueno tambien, y al final Ancash se quedara ilegalmente en primera.

Saludos


----------



## Carlos_"U"

^^ 

Ya todos saben la clase de diregentes q tenemos, q se puede esperar de una tira de mafiosos q solo buscan obtener beneficios para ellos mismos 

Por otro lado, ha quedado muy bonito el estadio de Pucallpa, esta chvre


----------



## rafo18

Excelente recopilacion, vean este video del monumental de la U, si que hace honor a su nombre...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUYe1Jbh0pU

Lastima que sea un elefante blanco....


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU

*Aver... Entendamos algo.*

Dicen que el estadio de chimbote sera de 25 000 discrepo esa opinion basta verlo por afuera se ve mucho mas grande que el matute.(35.000)

Por otro lado aqui no se discute el nivel competitivo de los equipos yo soy Crema toda la vida se que el equipo esta mal eso es variable , lo que estamos viendo son los Estadios y para serles sincero para mi los mejores estadios de sudamerica , por modernindad, capacidad, infraestrutura , etc. va en este orden


Mexico = Excelente Infraestructura, Buena Capacidad
Brasil = Varios Estadios de Gran Capacidad
Argentina = Gran Capacidad
Colombia - Peru = Colombia (Buena Capacidad)- Peru(Capacidad , Buena Infraestructura y Reemodelacion ) Empate.
Venezuela = Buena Infraestrutura en Construccion
Los demas paises con todo respeto pero estan muy detras...

*Nota : Estadios Modernos Solo lo encontramos en Europa y Asia y Parte de NorteAmerica. *


----------



## Exrexnotex

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Dicen que el estadio de chimbote sera de 25 000 discrepo esa opinion basta verlo por afuera se ve mucho mas grande que el matute.(35.000)
> 
> Por otro lado aqui no se discute el nivel competitivo de los equipos yo soy Crema toda la vida se que el equipo esta mal eso es variable , lo que estamos viendo son los Estadios y para serles sincero para mi los mejores estadios de sudamerica , por modernindad, capacidad, infraestrutura , etc. va en este orden
> 
> 
> Mexico = Excelente Infraestructura, Buena Capacidad
> Brasil = Varios Estadios de Gran Capacidad
> Argentina = Gran Capacidad
> Colombia - Peru = Colombia (Buena Capacidad)- Peru(Capacidad , Buena Infraestructura y Reemodelacion ) Empate.
> Venezuela = Buena Infraestrutura en Construccion
> Los demas paises con todo respeto pero estan muy detras...
> 
> *Nota : Estadios Modernos Solo lo encontramos en Europa y Asia y Parte de NorteAmerica. *


Venezuela esta construyendo estadios realmenete hermosos , deberia ir mas arriba. no solo en infraestructura sino en capacidad tambien.


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Estoy de acuerdo con tu lista, Navegador. Si bien los estadios de Colombia nos superaban, creo que la situación se ha emparejado desde que remodelamos los nuestros y les instalamos canchas sintéticas y tableros electrónicos (modestitos, pero allí van).
Teniendo buenas canchas, ahora nos podremos dedicar a instalar techos, pistas atléticas y butacas, con lo que nos consolidaremos en una buena posición. 
Además, cada vez más ciudades se están animando a construir buenos estadios, entusiasmados por el bajo costo de mantenimiento del grass artificial.

En cuanto a la capacidad del estadio de Chimbote, si no me equivoco tiene en promedio unas 25 gradas, como puedes comprobar en la foto:










Suponiendo unos mil asientos por grada (que me parece es lo usual) tendríamos unos 25 mil espectadores. Además, es casi idéntico a los de Tacna e Iquitos, que albergan precisamente esta cantidad de personas.


----------



## W!CKED

Arequipenho a la vista:lol: :lol:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

YAYAYAYA PARA QUE NO SE PELEEN LES VOY A DECIR LA VERDAD,

en 1995 cuando se inaguró el estadio se calculo un aforo para 60 000 espectadores teniendo en cuenta las referencias de persona x metro cuadrado que ´puso la facultad de ingenieria civil de la unsa, luego para 1997 en que se realizaron los juegos bolivarianos ( el estadio fue construído con plata de Arequipa solamente para este evento) Defensa Civil hizo la observación qu el estadio no debía albergar más alla de 54 000 espectadores. PERO EN EL AÑO 2000 o 2001 la FIFA reglamento la distancia entre los asientos que deben existir para eventos internacionales, por ello es que el aforo por ésta disposición FIFA se establece ahora en 42 500 espectadores comodamente sentados y con una capacidad de evacuación del estadio récord de 8 minutos 23 segundos....... mi fuente es muy confiable, ya que soy allegado al rectorado de la universidad.


----------



## 1984 D.F.

arequipaperu said:


> YAYAYAYA PARA QUE NO SE PELEEN LES VOY A DECIR LA VERDAD,
> 
> en 1995 cuando se inaguró el estadio se calculo un aforo para 60 000 espectadores teniendo en cuenta las referencias de persona x metro cuadrado que ´puso la facultad de ingenieria civil de la unsa, luego para 1997 en que se realizaron los juegos bolivarianos ( el estadio fue construído con plata de Arequipa solamente para este evento) Defensa Civil hizo la observación qu el estadio no debía albergar más alla de 54 000 espectadores. PERO EN EL AÑO 2000 o 2001 la FIFA reglamento la distancia entre los asientos que deben existir para eventos internacionales, por ello es que el aforo por ésta disposición FIFA se establece ahora en 42 500 espectadores comodamente sentados y con una capacidad de evacuación del estadio récord de 8 minutos 23 segundos....... mi fuente es muy confiable, ya que soy allegado al rectorado de la universidad.


^^ 

Bueno, creo que esta sería el más "fiable" de los comentarios, relaciona todas las capacidedes de espectadores y les da un conjetura.


----------



## WG-85

yo pense que las peleas sobre las capacidades de los estadios eran exclusivas del foro venezolano, pero veo que no. alla la gente por un dato inexacto inicia una discusion de 20 paginas que nunca termina bien.

Otra cosa wikipedia no es una fuente confiable, cualquier persona lo puede editar.

con respecto a los estadios ya lo habia dicho antes, me gustan que sean tantos y tan bonitos...y por supuesto que el Monumental es el mas espectacular por su tamaño.

El Nuevo de chimbote tambien me agrada, no por su tamaño sino por la grama, el diseño sencillo y bonito..y las gradas tambien se ven muy bien.


----------



## skyperu34

60 000 parados??? que malos en ese tiempo! Entonces su capacidad actual es 44 000 (o 42 500). Caso similar al Maracana que entraban cerca de 200 000 (casi todos de pie) y a medida q pasaron los años se redujo hasta 120 000 hace un corto tiempo, y ahora que eliminaron sus perreras y se puso asientos a todas las tribunas, se quedo en 75 000.


----------



## peruanito

creo que ya inaguraron el estadio chimbotano.alguien tiene imagenes de este escenario concluido?.. cual es la capacidad total del estadio huancayo?


----------



## skyperu34

El estadio Huancayo alberga a 20 000 espectadores. Si completaran sus anillos de tribunas alcanzaria a albergar a unas 50 000 personas...


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

el estadio de huancayo deberia tener las populares en dos anillos de verdad que ese estadio me parace espectacular!!!! es simple pero tiene contraste.

supongo que si el gobierno regional no lo termina entonces nadie lo hará.


----------



## Chimbotano

El estadio de Chimbote todavia lo van a inagurar en San Pedrito el 28 de julio, el Grass ya lo pusieron dicen q es igual al de Iquitos y el de Pucallpa falta algo mas de 1 mes todavia, ahora dicen q no van a ser la pista atletica el municipio no tienen en sus planes la pista atletica 

Arriba Gálvez 1.000.000 de Hinchas a nivel de la Region Ancash


----------



## pedro1011

arequipaperu said:


> el estadio de huancayo deberia tener las populares en dos anillos de verdad que ese estadio me parace espectacular!!!! es simple pero tiene contraste.
> supongo que si el gobierno regional no lo termina entonces nadie lo hará.


Ojalá que se termine pronto. Ese estadio es realmente interesante. Con sus cuatro tribunas (y todas con doble anillo) se convertiría en uno de los más bonitos del país.


----------



## Poligono

FerGon said:


> el estadio de Pucallpa completo



Por la foto que se ve, el estadio de Pucallpa ha quedado muy bonito, incluso en oriente y occidente le han puesto butacas, y han pintado las tribunas populares, aunque solo es para 15 000 espectadores, creo que es un estadio como para disputar partidos de primera división.


----------



## rafo18

^^ lastima que estadios tan buenos no se vean en primera division: el de iquitos, pucallpa, trujillo, chiclayo piura, etc. , ya que algunos estadios de primera dan lastima.


----------



## Jose Perez

como el de Sullana que da verguenza!!

Mi favorito por dentro y fuera es el de Arequipa.La zona es super tranquila y el estadio esta muy bien cuidado,nada de grafitis escritos por ningun lado del estadio.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Poligono said:


> Por la foto que se ve, el estadio de Pucallpa ha quedado muy bonito, incluso en oriente y occidente le han puesto butacas, y han pintado las tribunas populares, aunque solo es para 15 000 espectadores, creo que es un estadio como para disputar partidos de primera división.


ha quedado muy bien, otra alternativa en la selva.


----------



## kikethegreat

buen estadio el de pucallpa, peqeños pero con sus detalles, los estadios selvaticos se parecen a algunos de arabia q e visto e tv, el de huancayo si fuese un anillo se veria espectacular, se pareceria al estadio de barranquilla


----------



## Poligono

Que les parece este collage de los estadios peruanos de mayor capacidad
http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=estadiosperuanostz6.jpg

Me pueden decir como hacer para que aparezca la imagen.


----------



## W!CKED

Déjame ayudarte










Porcierto algunso lucen bien, otro muy descuidados pero bontios.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Super chèvere se ve el collage.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Sí, se ve buenísimo!


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente trabajo, Polígono! kay:
Cada vez tenemos más estadios en buenas condiciones! 

Por otra parte, hace un par de años hubo un proyecto de modernización del estadio de Alianza. El mismo contemplaba aumentar su capacidad de 35 a 50 mil espectadores, gracias a la construcción de palcos, igual que en el Monumental. Lamentablemente, parece que todo quedó en nada. Hubiera quedado fabuloso el estadio:


----------



## CessTenn

Excelente recopilacion, Pedro!
Y que buena la nueva foto del estadio chimbotano


----------



## Exrexnotex

Man , que chevre se ven los estadios !!! el garcilazo siempre lo veo con un buen marco de expectadores !!! esa foto del nacional esta bravaza !!!


----------



## skyperu34

Tremenda recopilacion. Bacan recordar nuestra infraestructura deportiva de buen nivel !


----------



## Carlos_"U"

La última recopilación esta muy buena, se pueden ver los mejores estadios del país, para nuestro fútbol están aceptables, buen trabajo Pedro


----------



## peruanito

Inyector said:


> Cierto ese estadio es imponente y entre las tantas promesas que se han hecho, he leido que planean ponerle (mejor dicho ampliar) la pista atletica a 6 carriles pues tiene sólo 4 y claro, ampliarlo y remodelarlo. Como siempre tantas promesas.
> 
> Por cierto, en estos días escuché a un dirigente del Deportivo Ingeniería (un equipo de Huancayo) que no sólo el estadio de Huancayo es bueno; sino que tambien el estadio Mariscal Castilla se encuentra en buenas condiciones.
> 
> Muy bueno también el estadio de Pucallpa.



creo q la pista ateltica de estadio huancayo tiene 6 carriles cuando lo reglamerntario es de 8 y si creo que el presidente del ipd menciono el mantenimiento de este estadio pu3es se encuentra en una situacion desastrosa, por eso no fue tomado en cuenta para la copa america, claro aparte de su ubicacion esta al lado del mercado.

en el caso del estadio castilla tiene la cancha en un muy buen estado la capacidad aproximada es de 8 mil espectadores no cuenta con pista atletica pero esta muy bien conservada la municipalidad de el tambo trabaja por mantenerlo ok es utilizado ademas de jugar copa peru para espectaculos publicos


----------



## peruanito

CATEQUIL said:


> una foto de hoy 04Mayo07, El Centenario de Chimbote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se ve imponente!



esta es una imagen muy buena es especatacular
se ve imponente


----------



## Poligono

Hola, he leído por ahí que continuamente discrepan por la capacidad de los estadios, en especial del de la UNSA, algunos dicen 60 mil y otros 40 mil, pero la verdad es que mientras no se pongan palcos a todas las tribunas nunca se podrá saber exactamente cual es su verdadera capacidad, cuando se inauguró se decía que era para 60 mil, y por eso creo que siempre se ha hablado de esta cifra, la cual no creo que sea real si es que se colocaran palcos a todas las gradas, incluidas las populares.
La capacidad de los estadios depende justamente de este punto, si los estadios tienen o no estos palcos en todas sus gradas, y en el caso de la UNSA pues no las tiene, en realidad si se trata de meter gente parada y hasta apretada creo que en la UNSA caberían no solo 60 mil personas si no que hasta podrían entrar 90 ó 100 mil, pero no creo que la FIFA contemple esto, si algún día se jugase un mundial en el Perú nos obligarían a que todos los estadios mundialistas cuenten con palcos en su totalidad, la FIFA no permitiría ninguna tribuna donde la gente se siente en el cemento pelado.
Por esta razón creo que si la en la UNSA se colocarán los palcos, su capacidad no pasaría de las 50 mil, creo que estaría entre las 40 ó 45 mil.
Lo mismo pasa con otros estadios del país como el de San Marcos, que cuando se inauguró se hablaba de 90 mil, ahora dicen 60 mil, pero yo creo que con palcos a lo mucho lograría superar las 50 mil almas. Y si quieren un ejemplo pues miren el Maracaná, que cuando se inauguró entraban 200 mil personas y así se jugó la final del mundial el 50 con el estadio repleto, pero por su inseguridad (habían tribunas populares y superbaratas donde la gente entraba parada y apilada como ganado) se tuvo que reducir varias veces, llegando hasta las 90 mil personas hoy en día, se imaginan, le quitaron más de 100 personas al estadio y nunca se derribó ninguna tribuna y todo esto porque se colocaron palcos en su totalidad y ya no se permite que entre gente parada.
Por último el estadio Monumental de la U, se dice que su capacidad está en las 80 mil personas, esta cifra no dista mucho de la real porque el Monumental cuenta con palcos en su totalidad en las tribunas oriente y occidente, además de los palcosuit, pero no así en las populares. De todas maneras yo creo que si se pusieran palcos a norte y sur la capacidad del estadio superaría las 70 mil personas, siendo aún muy grande.
El Monumental es el mejor estadio que tenemos, no hay muchos en el mundo con tanta capacidad, tan modernos y tan bellos arquitectónicamente. :cheers: 
Por eso y para concluir, creo que en los estadios donde simplemente hay gradas de cemento y no palcos, la capacidad puede variar radicalmente, ya que al no haber ningún espacio demarcado donde sentarse cómodamente, la gente puede amontonarse y si se quiere meter más gente pues siempre habrá más espacio, sobretodo en las populares donde las barras están paradas y toda apretadas, si instalásemos palcos a todas las gradas la capacidad de muchos estadios se reduciría en unos casos drásticamente, pero esto contribuiría al orden como en los estadios europeos. Por eso no se puede determinar hoy en día la capacidad exacta de nuestros estadios ya que no cuentan con estos palcos, si no solamente se puede calcular un aproximado.


----------



## Inyector

Poligono said:


> Hola, he leído por ahí que continuamente discrepan por la capacidad de los estadios, en especial del de la UNSA, algunos dicen 60 mil y otros 40 mil, pero la verdad es que mientras no se pongan *palcos a todas las tribunas *nunca se podrá saber exactamente cual es su verdadera capacidad, cuando se inauguró se decía que era para 60 mil, y por eso creo que siempre se ha hablado de esta cifra, la cual no creo que sea real si es que se colocaran palcos a todas las gradas, incluidas las populares.
> La capacidad de los estadios depende justamente de este punto, si los estadios tienen o no estos palcos en todas sus gradas, y en el caso de la UNSA pues no las tiene, en realidad si se trata de meter gente parada y hasta apretada creo que en la UNSA caberían no solo 60 mil personas si no que hasta podrían entrar 90 ó 100 mil, pero no creo que la FIFA contemple esto, si algún día se jugase un mundial en el Perú nos obligarían a que todos los estadios mundialistas cuenten con palcos en su totalidad, la FIFA no permitiría ninguna tribuna donde la gente se siente en el cemento pelado.
> Por esta razón creo que si la en la UNSA se colocarán los palcos, su capacidad no pasaría de las 50 mil, creo que estaría entre las 40 ó 45 mil.
> Lo mismo pasa con otros estadios del país como el de San Marcos, que cuando se inauguró se hablaba de 90 mil, ahora dicen 60 mil, pero yo creo que con palcos a lo mucho lograría superar las 50 mil almas. Y si quieren un ejemplo pues miren el Maracaná, que cuando se inauguró entraban 200 mil personas y así se jugó la final del mundial el 50 con el estadio repleto, pero por su inseguridad (habían tribunas populares y superbaratas donde la gente entraba parada y apilada como ganado) se tuvo que reducir varias veces, llegando hasta las 90 mil personas hoy en día, se imaginan, le quitaron más de 100 personas al estadio y nunca se derribó ninguna tribuna y todo esto porque se colocaron palcos en su totalidad y ya no se permite que entre gente parada.
> Por último el estadio Monumental de la U, se dice que su capacidad está en las 80 mil personas, esta cifra no dista mucho de la real porque el Monumental cuenta con palcos en su totalidad en las tribunas oriente y occidente, además de los palcosuit, pero no así en las populares. De todas maneras yo creo que si se pusieran palcos a norte y sur la capacidad del estadio superaría las 70 mil personas, siendo aún muy grande.
> El Monumental es el mejor estadio que tenemos, no hay muchos en el mundo con tanta capacidad, tan modernos y tan bellos arquitectónicamente. :cheers:
> Por eso y para concluir, creo que en los estadios donde simplemente hay gradas de cemento y no palcos, la capacidad puede variar radicalmente, ya que al no haber ningún espacio demarcado donde sentarse cómodamente, la gente puede amontonarse y si se quiere meter más gente pues siempre habrá más espacio, sobretodo en las populares donde las barras están paradas y toda apretadas, si instalásemos palcos a todas las gradas la capacidad de muchos estadios se reduciría en unos casos drásticamente, pero esto contribuiría al orden como en los estadios europeos. Por eso no se puede determinar hoy en día la capacidad exacta de nuestros estadios ya que no cuentan con estos palcos, si no solamente se puede calcular un aproximado.


Creo que te confundes con BUTACA y PALCO. Butaca son los asientos que se colocan en las tribunas para que se sienten los espectadores, palco es un ambiente (privado) que además de contar con butacas cuenta con una pequeña cocina, estar, etc. En el caso del Monumental existen dos tipos de palcos, el palco suite normal y los palcos empresariales que son de mayor capacidad.


----------



## Inyector

peruanito said:


> *creo q la pista ateltica de estadio huancayo tiene 6 carriles cuando lo reglamerntario es de 8* y si creo que el presidente del ipd menciono el mantenimiento de este estadio pu3es se encuentra en una situacion desastrosa, por eso no fue tomado en cuenta para la copa america, claro aparte de su ubicacion esta al lado del mercado.
> 
> en el caso del estadio castilla tiene la cancha en un muy buen estado la capacidad aproximada es de 8 mil espectadores no cuenta con pista atletica pero esta muy bien conservada la municipalidad de el tambo trabaja por mantenerlo ok es utilizado ademas de jugar copa peru para espectaculos publicos


Correcto tienes la razón, el estadio tiene 6 carriles y para poder realizar competencias internacionales es necesario que cuente con 8 carriles; aqui un texto de la pagina web del IPD sobre el tema:

"...asimismo, señaló que la pista atlética del Estadio Huancayo contará a futuro con ocho carrilles reglamentarios ya que actualmente cuenta con seis, anuncios que fueron bien recibidos por los aficionados huancaínos y que sirvieron como termómetro sobre el buen grado de aceptación que tiene la primera autoridad deportiva del país en el Valle del Mantaro. 

Durante su breve instancia en Huancayo, el ingeniero Woodman visitó el Complejo Deportivo 3 de Octubre donde se construirá el Centro de Alto Rendimiento (CAR) para la Región Junín y visitó también el Coliseo Huanca. 

De regreso a Lima, la máxima autoridad deportiva del país inauguró el Estadio IPD Oroyan que cuenta ahora con una tribuna oficial para 3 mil espectadores y luce un terreno de juego impecable, gracias a la gestión edil del profesor Clemente Quincho. Cabe precisar que el IPD piso el terreno y el municipio de la localidad aportó más de 400 mil soles para la obra."


----------



## Poligono

Inyector said:


> Creo que te confundes con BUTACA y PALCO. Butaca son los asientos que se colocan en las tribunas para que se sienten los espectadores, palco es un ambiente (privado) que además de contar con butacas cuenta con una pequeña cocina, estar, etc. En el caso del Monumental existen dos tipos de palcos, el palco suite normal y los palcos empresariales que son de mayor capacidad.


Exactamente, me refiero a los asientos de tribuna, los mismos que hay en occidente y oriente del estadio Monumental, y disculpen por la equivocación, pero me pareció que se referían como palcos a dichos asientos en otro thread, en todo caso vale la aclaración.


----------



## peruanito

aparte de todos los estadios q se muestran creo que tambien existen otros pequeños. me gustaria saber especialmente el de andahuaylas la ultima ves que lo vi en enero estaba en un 50 % de avance la tribuna norte que era a dos niveles si alguien tiene datos sobre escenarios menores seria bueno darlo a conocer en el foro


----------



## pedro1011

El de Urcos, en Cusco, también es interesante. Allí jugó Cienciano cuando estaban remodelando el Garcilaso, y la verdad es que, aunque pequeño, se veía bastante bien, con sus cuatro tribunas completas.
Si consigo fotos las postearé.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

claro! y fotos del estadio de puno que lo estaban remodelando, pero fotos actualiadas


----------



## kikethegreat

el estadio de san marcos estuvo proyectado para 70 mil pero solo hicieron el primer anillo, q es para 45 mil


----------



## peruanito

kikethegreat said:


> el estadio de san marcos estuvo proyectado para 70 mil pero solo hicieron el primer anillo, q es para 45 mil


total entons cuanto tendria el estadio de san marcos si es de 45 con las butacas y todo eso se reduciria mas aun


----------



## Indochine

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> SI comparamos las Capacidades del Nacional y de la UNSA tenemos que tener fundamentacion y base
> 
> Mi hipotesis : UNSA 60 000 - Nacional 45 000 POR QUE???
> 
> 
> Panoramicamente LA UNSA se ve mas Grande tanto por fuera como por dentro
> Las Tribunas de la UNSA estan mas alejadas de la cancha , La del Nacional mas cerca
> Las Tribunas del Nacional estan muy altas , La de la UNSA estan al borde de la cancha ( observar ese detalle )
> Cada tribuna popular del Nacional tiene 16 puertas de salida de la UNSA 12 (Eso hace que quite capacidad de En las Populares) "observar ese detalle"
> 
> Por esa y muchas mas razones DOY MI OK y me REAFIRMO
> UNSA = 60 000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NACIONAL = 45 000


no se si ya habran comentado este punto, pero por lo que he leido y escuchado tanto en periodicos y programas deportivos, el estadio nacional tenia antes aforo para 60,000 espectadores, hasta que lamentablemnte paso la tragedia en un pàrtido de peru con argentina,he visto especiales de lolo fernandez y ahi se ve que en esos tiempos, antes de la tragedia las tribunas eran al ras de la cancha no como ahora y aparte que tenias menos salida las tribunas, ahora todas las tribunas(menos la occidente) paresen unas coladeras con bastantes salidas.


----------



## freddiewa

Existe algun proyecto para ponerle 8 carriles al estadio de Iquitos??? si no me equivoco ese estadio tambien tiene 6 carriles nomas en su pista atletica.

Saludos


----------



## Poligono

Aquí unas imágenes del estadio Olímpico de San Marcos, que tal


----------



## Poligono

Hay una buena noticia y es que Perú se está postulando para organizar el mundial femenino creo que del 2011, lo malo es que competimos con Australia que nos lleva mucha ventaja en infraestructura, apenas en el 2000 se celebró allí las olimpiadas.
Pero de todas maneras, tenemos posibilidades ya que la FIFA comprobó la buena organización en la Copa América y el mundial sub 17 y creo que también estaría interesada en darle la oportunidad a un país de esta región como prueba de lo que puede ser el mundial que va a realizar Brasil el 2014.
De lograr el evento sería un impulso más para que se remodelen, amplíen y hasta construyan nuevos estadios, como ocurrió en la Copa América con los estadios del Norte y el de Tacna y en el mundial sub 17 con el estadio de Iquitos, ojala que se logre la elección, saludos.


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Sería interesantísimo, Polígono. Como para volver a lucirnos en la organización de un mundial.
Y tus fotos de San Marcos están muy buenas! Ese estadiazo realmente es hermoso! Con una remodelación a fondo quedaría de la pm! Para empezar, que le pongan césped sintético, lo que disminuiría el costo del mantenimiento.
El mundial femenino podría ser una buena justificación para reestrenar a nivel internacional ese coloso!


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Tengo una teoria de porque el Garcilaso su cesped en tan buen estado: Como se esta ahorrando mucho con los sintenticos, ahora todos los cuidadores de cesped natural y una parte de ese presupuesto esta llendo al presupuesto destinado al Garcilaso. Fuera del apoyo que le de Cienciano.

Peace!!


----------



## Poligono

pipo2277 said:


> A poco menos de 800 metros de altura se encuentra el estadio con el cesped natural mas bonito del Peru, a diferencia de Cerro de Pasco que no tengo idea como ese estadio era utilizado para el futbol profesional...
> 
> 
> pipo2277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero no se le puede prohibir a la gente de Cerro de Pasco que no jueguen de local sus partidos de fútbol profesional, porque ellos se ganaron ese derecho, lamentablemente la infraestructura del país no es buena en escenarios deportivos, solo recién nos estamos poniendo las pilas en ese aspecto y ojalá que no perdamos el ritmo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poligono

Algunas maquetas de nuestros estadios:

Cusco









Iquitos









Piura









Tacna









Trujillo


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Menos mal que ningun estadio lleva los colores originales de la maqueta, porque a mi no me gustan como se ven alli (a excepcion del Mansiche).

Peace!!


----------



## Sound.

El de Cuzco e Iquitos se ven muy bien!


----------



## MJBU

*estan muy lindos los disenos de estadios que hay en peru*


----------



## pedro1011

*MONUMENTAL*










*GARCILASO*








Se vería bacán con su techo, no?


Los renders son de _El Bocón_.


----------



## Inyector

Unos comentarios:

1- Me parece excelente la idea que Peru organize el mundial femenino del 2011, pese a que he escuchado a ciertos periodistas decir que dicho certamen no es atractivo. De poder organizarlo, el país sería nuevamente un destino turistico internacional. Pese a todo esto, los estadios que tenemos son de poca capacidad; para poder organizar dicho certamen se necestian en promedio estadios de 30000-40000 (sino mira a China que este año orgniza el mundial femenino y tiene estadios para 60000 espectadores) personas. Solo nos queda ampliar nuestros actuales estadios. Además yo popondría a Huancayo, Callao e Ica como posibles sedes previamente ampliando sus estadios.

2- Leí en varios periodicos y webs que el Garcilazo lo ampliaban a 50000 y lo techaban (es mas el presidente regional anterior Carlos Cuaresma lo prometia en cada momento) pero hasta ahora nada, eso si con el techado y ampliado se veria muy bien.

3- Hay informacion que comenta sobre la posible ampliación de la av. javier prado hasta la carretera central (de la manera mas pronta) y de la construccion de un by pass en la av. La molina y la av. javier prado; de esta manera el acceso al estadio Monumental se podría mejorar y asi se podrian jugar partidos de gran importancia (como los clasicos) a estadio lleno.

4- Me encantaria que el estadio Monumental cuente con otra cancha de entrenamiento al lado del cerro atras de la tribuna oriente (como esta en el render) y esta tenga pista de atletismo. aparte que construyan un Coliseo en el terreno baldio entre el estadio y el condominio (esto ultimo si es soñar...)

5- Miren bien la maqueta del estadio Jorge Basadre y se darán cuenta que figuran dos niveles en las populares. De ser asi (con dos bandejas cada popular) se podria tener minimo 4000 personas más, osea casi 30000 personas en dicho estadio!!!

6- Por ultimo saben que es (o a quien le pertenece) la construccion que esta al costado del estadio de Matute. Me refiero a eso que parece un gran coliseo y que nunca se usa. Podrian demolerlo y asi poder ampliar el estadio o tal vez terminar de construirlo y hacer ahi un coliseo. Si ven en google earth sabran que construccion me refiero.


----------



## WG-85

pedro1011 said:


> *MONUMENTAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GARCILASO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se vería bacán con su techo, no?
> 
> 
> Los renders son de _El Bocón_.


espectaculares!kay: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate:


----------



## pipo2277

ESTUVE LEYENDO EL DIARIO DE CHIMBOTE Y DECIAN QUE LOS ENCARGADOS DEL "ESTADIO MANUEL SANCHEZ RIVERA" DESCONOCEN CUANDO TERMINARIAN CON LOS ACABADOS, LA OBRA ESTA PARALIZADA PORQUE NECESITAN HACER UNA PERICIA VALORATIVA DEL ESTADIO Y QUE EL COLEGIO DE INGENIEROS ESTA TODAVIA ESPERANDO LA APROVACION DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD QUE PARECE SABER LO QUE ESTAN HACIENDO, A TAL PUNTO QUE NO ESTAN PERMITIDOS TOMAR MAS FOTOGRAFIAS DEL ESTADIO HASTA NUEVO AVISO...NO LO HARAN PORQUE NO HAY MINIMOS CAMBIOS QUE EN LOS ULTIMOS 3 MESES Y ESO QUE SE ESTIMABA INAGURAR PARA OCTUBRE DEL AÑO PASADO, NO LO PUEDO CREER, LA CORRUPCION NUNCA ACABA....


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

*REMODELAN EL NACIONAL*

Con nueva cara. En las próximas semanas el Estadio Nacional lucirá diferente, como los mejores colosos de Sudamérica y Europa. Y es que el IPD, conjuntamente con el Colegio de Arquitectos del Perú, hará una serie de modificaciones a nuestro primer coloso deportivo.

Lo primero que realizarán será techar en su totalidad la tribuna popular sur y parte de la tribuna norte, pues ahí esta la torre.

Luego, cambiarán todas las bancas de las tribunas occidente y oriente. Pondrán butacas especiales para darle más comodidad a los asistentes al Estadio Nacional.

Finalmente, estudiarán la superficie del coloso deportivo y saber a ciencia cierta si pueden hundirla para construir más tribunas (un anillo más). Todos estos anuncios fueron hechos por el jefe del IPD, Arturo Woodman.

FUENTE: Diario La República


----------



## Poligono

Sobre el techado me parece que será algo complicado, pero y de que material lo van a hacer, acaso de cemento como en oriente y occidente hno: , si es así mejor que no lo techen, deberían techarlo como el Olímpico de Roma con ese techo translucido blanco y de un material ligero :banana: , y sobre aumentar la capacidad, no creo que sea buena idea, a donde si no hay espacio y eso de suprimir la pista atlética no me gusta se ve realmente feo, como el de Cusco aunque en el Cusco tenían una buena razón porque para llegar a los 40 mil espectadores no tenían más espacio que ir adentro y eliminar la pista atlética, en conclusión quedo un estadio ovalado pero sin pista y yo lo veo algo deforme, pero ese no es el caso del Nacional que si supera las 40 mil personas, para mi no deberían quitar la pista atlética, deberían poner butacas a todas las tribunas, techarlo como ya lo dije arriba, mejorar los exteriores y si es posible cambiarle la fachada para verse más moderno, con eso quedaría espectacular.


----------



## uspaorkoo

el nacional ya esta viejo.....es como una tia que se quiere estirar la cara a cada rato...osea....llega a un punto en que los arreglos ya no sirven.

en el caso del nacional soñando un poco, creo que lo mejor seria hacer lo que hicieron con el estadio Wembley....derribarlo y construir uno nuevo....

pues si se habla de Peru postulando para unos panamericanos y supongo en un futuro para eventos de mayor importancia, pues se necesita un estadio acorde a ello...un estadio moderno , no solo en facilidades sino en diseño...el estadio nacional fue uno de los mejores en su epoca...pero ya paso su tiempo....

logico que lo que hablo es soñar despierto, dudo mucho (y mucho se queda corto) de que eso suceda.


----------



## Inyector

Inyector said:


> Unos comentarios:
> 
> 1- Me parece excelente la idea que Peru organize el mundial femenino del 2011, pese a que he escuchado a ciertos periodistas decir que dicho certamen no es atractivo. De poder organizarlo, el país sería nuevamente un destino turistico internacional. Pese a todo esto, los estadios que tenemos son de poca capacidad; para poder organizar dicho certamen se necestian en promedio estadios de 30000-40000 (sino mira a China que este año orgniza el mundial femenino y tiene estadios para 60000 espectadores) personas. Solo nos queda ampliar nuestros actuales estadios. Además yo popondría a Huancayo, Callao e Ica como posibles sedes previamente ampliando sus estadios.
> 
> 2- Leí en varios periodicos y webs que el Garcilazo lo ampliaban a 50000 y lo techaban (es mas el presidente regional anterior Carlos Cuaresma lo prometia en cada momento) pero hasta ahora nada, eso si con el techado y ampliado se veria muy bien.
> 
> 3- Hay informacion que comenta sobre la posible ampliación de la av. javier prado hasta la carretera central (de la manera mas pronta) y de la construccion de un by pass en la av. La molina y la av. javier prado; de esta manera el acceso al estadio Monumental se podría mejorar y asi se podrian jugar partidos de gran importancia (como los clasicos) a estadio lleno.
> 
> 4- Me encantaria que el estadio Monumental cuente con otra cancha de entrenamiento al lado del cerro atras de la tribuna oriente (como esta en el render) y esta tenga pista de atletismo. aparte que construyan un Coliseo en el terreno baldio entre el estadio y el condominio (esto ultimo si es soñar...)
> 
> 5- Miren bien la maqueta del estadio Jorge Basadre y se darán cuenta que figuran dos niveles en las populares. De ser asi (con dos bandejas cada popular) se podria tener minimo 4000 personas más, osea casi 30000 personas en dicho estadio!!!
> 
> 6- Por ultimo saben que es (o a quien le pertenece) *la construccion que esta al costado del estadio de Matute*. Me refiero a eso que parece un gran coliseo y que nunca se usa. Podrian demolerlo y asi poder ampliar el estadio o tal vez terminar de construirlo y hacer ahi un coliseo. Si ven en google earth sabran que construccion me refiero.


----------



## Inyector

Inyector said:


> O bueno unos puntos de vista:
> 
> 1. Me parece muy bien que remodelen el estadio nacional pero tengo mis dudas sobre la "remodelación". Osea habrán también mejoras en los otros escenarios dentro del mismo estadio (la bombonera del box, el local de la seleccion de voley, el local de la federacion de tenis de mesa, la piscina, el local de la federacion de kung fu, etc); o solamente se limitarán a remodelar las tribunas, pista atletica, butacas, iluminación, etc.?. Espero que sea una "remodelación" integral.
> 
> 2. Creo (y creo que ya lo he dicho anteriormente) que para la organización de los juegos Panamericanos deberíamos pensar en el estadio de San Marcos como sede ya que es de gran capacidad. Con una inversión (justificada ya que se trata de un evento deportivo internacional) este estadio sería facil uno de los mejores del país, aunque claro se tendrían que mejorar otros aspectos como la salida y entrada al recinto. Espero que se pueda contar con este recinto en el futuro.
> 
> 3. Ojalá que estas remodelaciones se den también en otros escenarios deportivos (como el Miguel Grau del Callao) que no han sido tomados en cuenta.
> 
> 4. Si es que no me equivoco el estadio San Martin le pertenece al IPD pero se firmó un contrato de alquiler del estadio con Cristal para que juegue ahi sus partidos de local.
> 
> 5. Por último, saben a quien le pertenece *el terreno (baldío) que se encuentra al lado del estadio Monumental (atras de la tribuna sur, mejor dicho)*?. Cada vez que hay partidos, el espacio en mención sirve como estacionamiento. Creo que este espacio le pertenece al club Universitario, pero me gustaría confirmar eso ya que de pertenecerle al club creo que bien podrían construir un coliseo en ese espacio ya que en la U también se practica el voley (es más, está a punto de participar en la liga de voley profesional de Lima dirigido bajo la ex jugadora Anace Carrillo) y otros deportes


Me refiero a este terreno:


----------



## JT 69

No creo que derribar el nacional para levantar uno nuevo sea una buena idea. El IPD puede plantear invertir en la construcción de un nuevo estadio, pero en un lugar que otorgue mayores facilidades para desarrollar conceptos modernos en infraestructura deportiva. El terreno del nacional esta limitado por donde se mire, aparte que derribar esa mole no sería nada fácil.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Creo yo, q el estadio Nacional de Lima, sigue siendo uno de los mas bellos de Latinoamerica, pero si necesita buen billete para su total renovacion


----------



## Poligono

Par mi uno de los más bellos de Latinoamérica es este










El Monumental de la "U" :banana:


----------



## Inyector

*Nuevo estadio Juliaca*

*Esta noticia sí me sorprendió (salió en Correo de Puno):* 

*Juliaca contará con moderno y espectacular estadio Monumental * 

*Tendrá todas las comodidades para todo tipo de eventos *
El sueño de tener un estadio de grandes magnitudes puede hacerse realidad en cuestión de meses. Ayer en ceremonia especial efectuada en las instalaciones de la Universidad Andina, se entregó el proyecto al rector de esta casa de estudios para que concretice su ejecución. 

La obra estará programada para culminarse el próximo año, el estadio estará ubicado en la parte sur este de la UANCV, el área destinada es de 3 hectáreas y media, la cual también consistirá en losas deportivas, tanto de fulbito, vóley básquet y frontón. 

El futuro Estadio Monumental de la Universidad Andina, albergará a *40 mil espectadores*, en cuanto al interior del estadio, este tiene un parecido al estadio Modelo de Tacna, en su fachada la maqueta muestra estilos acordes a la realidad de nuestra ciudad, con planos inclinados y figuras arquitectónicas peculiares. 

En la tribuna de occidente, se estará construyendo una sala de conferencias, un tópico, y una sala VIP, mientras que en la tribuna de oriente podrán instalarse las ligas deportivas de la ciudad universitaria. 

En cuanto al gramado, este será de césped artificial, con dos camerinos totalmente equipados, así como vestuarios para árbitros, el sistema de aspersión será moderno, así como el sistema de drenaje. Ayer se iniciaron lo trabajos de esta monumental obra, la primera etapa está en avance, la cual consiste en la realización de la malla olímpica, la pista atlética y el gramado de juego.


----------



## Inyector

*Esta es la maqueta:*


----------



## kokofett

Y como va los de la remodelacion del Estadio Nacional? que creen que deberia remodelarce, para mi las fachadas y cambiarle la pintura.


----------



## uspaorkoo

BUTACAS....BUTACAS antes que cualquier cosa.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Techo,techo!!!*


----------



## rafo18

^^ pero sin en Lima no llueve:nuts: y cuando hay sol no hay capeonato :lol:


----------



## hatuhay66

Poligono said:


> Si se dan cuenta tenemos 16 estadios que superan los 20 mil espectadores, sin embargo de esos 16 solo se usan 7 en primera división, un horror, hay que reestructurar de inmediato el fútbol peruano y permitir que más clubes de provincias puedan participar en torneos de primera y segunda profesional, solo contamos con 12 equipos en primera, mientras que otros países vecinos cuentan con torneos de 18 ó 20 equipos, hasta Venezuela que no es un país futbolero acaba de aumentar a 18 los equipos en primera, con esto a la larga simplemente nos iremos atrasando y nos sacarán ventaja, muy mal muy mal, ¡Fuera Burga y todos los incapaces de la Federación!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


1.- Las capacidades de mucho de los estadios que mencionas están sobredimensionadas, de hecho los del Mundial Sub-17 (Incluído el Nacional) se numeraron al 100% y el conteo de localidades es exacto. Por ejemplo el Max Augustín tiene 17,000 de capacidad y el Elías Aguirre 18,000. Lo que sucede es que los campeonatos internacionales de exigen un aforo mínimo, por eso los aforos se exageran.
2.- "El huevo o la gallina" hay fútbol donde hay estadios o hay estadios donde hay fútbol. Porque ahora Moquegua va a tener un estadio de 20,000 personas, van a necesitar invitar a la gente Ilo para llenarlo. Según tu propuesta debería ir el Mariscal Nieto (de Ilo) a Primera División???? y si baja tal vez podamos invitar al Vallecito.
3.- Lo que se necesita no es más equipos en Primera sino una mejor Segunda y una remodelada y zonificada Copa Perú debajo de ella. El campeonato de primera ha mejorado sustancialmente desde que se redujeron los equipos a 12, aún así la mitad de los equipos no tienen auspiciador y los dos últimos con las justas tienen auspicio de TV.


----------



## hatuhay66

Aforos exactos sin contar VIP:
Nacional: 44,018
Max Augustín: 17,849
Grau (Piura): 20,912
Elías Aguirre: 15,734
Mansiche: 20,094
En Iquitos se ha denunciando al GOREL porque el estadio se ofreció un estadio de 25,000 personas y al final no llegaban ni a 18,000.


----------



## cibert

en el mundial sub 17 se vendieron 25000 entradas, hubo un partido con 24500 no me acuerdo si fue estados unidos italia o el partido de holanda con mexico, si hubiese pasado con tu conjetura la fifa hubiera impedido la venta de esas entradas a solo 18000 , el de iquitos tambien tiene 25000 la diferencia es que de iquitos tiene butacas, y con respectos a las capacidades de antes de la remodelacion de la copa america hubo un record de taquilla el partido aurich alianza lima en 1978 con 22300 espectadores que ya fue historia por eso antes de la remodelacion con standars actuales se midio y tenia 20000 espectadores www.worldstadiums.com no es tan confiable ahi se basaron antes. que indicaban el aguirreno 18000, cosa que fue muy falso.
las populares del estadio aguirerno son amplias las mas abarca.


----------



## pedro1011

hatuhay66 said:


> Lo que se necesita no es más equipos en Primera sino una mejor Segunda y una remodelada y zonificada Copa Perú debajo de ella.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Inyector

A mi parecer la primera división debe tener más equipos, la segunda sea la previa para entrar a primera (pero que sea descentralizada como ahora pero con más equipos) y la Copa Perú algo asi como una tercera división que sea el paso previo para entrar al futbol profesional y los clubes que eten ahi dejen de ser amateur, y claro con una me jor organización regional.


----------



## hatuhay66

cibert said:


> en el mundial sub 17 se vendieron 25000 entradas, hubo un partido con 24500 no me acuerdo si fue estados unidos italia o el partido de holanda con mexico, si hubiese pasado con tu conjetura la fifa hubiera impedido la venta de esas entradas a solo 18000 , el de iquitos tambien tiene 25000 la diferencia es que de iquitos tiene butacas, y con respectos a las capacidades de antes de la remodelacion de la copa america hubo un record de taquilla el partido aurich alianza lima en 1978 con 22300 espectadores que ya fue historia por eso antes de la remodelacion con standars actuales se midio y tenia 20000 espectadores www.worldstadiums.com no es tan confiable ahi se basaron antes. que indicaban el aguirreno 18000, cosa que fue muy falso.
> las populares del estadio aguirerno son amplias las mas abarca.


Cibert, no tengo los datos exactos pero hechando pluma el Elías Aguirre tiene 18 gradas a un generoso 900 personas por grada te dá 16,200. Las tribunas se numeran con 40cm por persona (aunque se debería hacer con 60cm) esto te dá aproximadamente 180 Occidente, 220 Oriente y 250 en promedio cada popular para este estadio que es relativamente uniforme. Ojo que en Occidente hay VIP, como 400 butacas adicionales y una porción de la tribuna con 16 gradas.
El aforo que pasé fué del partido Mexico - Holanda que fué su mayor asistencia.
Como referencia el Grau (Piura) tiene 24 gradas lo que te dá un aforo de más de 3800 personas adicionales considerando que las tribunas superiores tienen mayor capacidad por curvatura y las puertas no las afectan. Aunque es este estadio las dos primeras filas no se pueden usar porque la estática las tapa y la cancha no se pudo bajar porque quedaba bajo el nivel de los desagues.
El Basadre de Tacna tiene un aforo de exacto 18,016 Occ2240, Or5692, N4540 y S5544.


----------



## LucianoRC

rafo18 said:


> ^^ pero sin en Lima no llueve:nuts: y cuando hay sol no hay capeonato :lol:


Es verdad cuando fui a lima no me llovio en todo el mes que estuve... me encanto.. tienen un clima perfecto ustedes.. Aca en las canchas en verano te cagas de calor, en invierno de frio,,y siempre alguna lluvia te toca... pero igual.. el amor por mi Rosario aguanto lo que sea.. Saludos.....


----------



## peruanito

bueno yo que soy un fanatico de copa peru, salgo en su defensa como que tercera division mmm? la copa peru es un campeonato de gran nivel incluso mucho mas de lo que es la segunda division, y es la unica que es realmente descentralizada por que? por que participan todos, abnsolutamente todo aquel que pueda patear un balon participa, diganme cuantos equipos en priera y en segunda tiene solo la region lima? y los demas claro descentralizado equipos de cusco, de arequipa , tacna ..... pero fijense los jugadores de donde son ? revicen plantillas, ademas son equipos solo de la ciudad central de la urbe , otra cosa en el caso de capacidd, mmm el torneo de copa peru es el unico que llena estadios, den un saltito a un estadio durante un partido de copa peru y luego entren a un partido de cualquier otro equipo haber quien tiene mas publico, y no me digan que es por los precios bajos, pues incluso estas entradas llegan a costar mas que los de unpartido de futbol de primera, creo que ascovinhos lleva mas gente al mionumental que la u en un troneo internacional. entons por que quejarse contra un torneo que es del Peru mmm?


----------



## Poligono

hatuhay66 said:


> 1.- Las capacidades de mucho de los estadios que mencionas están sobredimensionadas, de hecho los del Mundial Sub-17 (Incluído el Nacional) se numeraron al 100% y el conteo de localidades es exacto. Por ejemplo el Max Augustín tiene 17,000 de capacidad y el Elías Aguirre 18,000. Lo que sucede es que los campeonatos internacionales de exigen un aforo mínimo, por eso los aforos se exageran.


Hola Hatuhay 66 y bienvenido, me parece que eres nuevo, respondiendo a tu cuestionamiento pues habrás leído también que menciono por ahí que las cifras que puse no son exactas si no solamente referenciales, por tanto pueden estar por encima o debajo de su capacidad real, si tú tienes cifras exactas sobre los aforos de los estadios peruanos estaría bien que las pongas puesto que son cifras que no manejo solo menciono los datos que siempre se han dado de esos estadios en sus aproximados y al hacer cálculos de estos como tu mismo haces solo hablamos de supuestos sin nada de objetividad, solo nuestro parecer, que quede claro ese punto para evitar más discusiones sobre los aforos, solo cuando pongan butacas podremos saber con exactitud que cantidad de asientos tienen nuestros estadios, hasta mientras solo podremos hablar de aproximados.



hatuhay66 said:


> 2.- "El huevo o la gallina" hay fútbol donde hay estadios o hay estadios donde hay fútbol. Porque ahora Moquegua va a tener un estadio de 20,000 personas, van a necesitar invitar a la gente Ilo para llenarlo. Según tu propuesta debería ir el Mariscal Nieto (de Ilo) a Primera División???? y si baja tal vez podamos invitar al Vallecito.


Sobre lo segundo, nunca quise sugerir que se deba jugar fútbol donde hay estadios, lo que yo quise sugerir es lo mal estructurado que está el fútbol peruano que a pesar que tenemos buenos estadios en las ciudades más grandes no hay clubes que las puedan aprovechar, por que en provincias la infraestructura de los clubes profesionales es pésima y por eso digo que se debería reestructurar el fútbol local, se deberían fortalecer a los clubes de provincias para que justamente sean más fuertes y puedan tener la competitividad necesaria para poder participar en primera y tener suceso y así continuamente poder ver equipos como el Mannucci, UTC, Atlético Grau, Juan Aurich, CNI, José Gálvez, Deportivo Junín, Alfonso Ugarte, Deportivo Pucallpa, Unión Tarapoto, León de Huanuco, Unión Minas, Atlético Chalaco, etc, etc, etc, participando de la primera división y empleando estos estadios, por eso hablo de *reestructuración*.

Ahora, se va a construir un estadio para 20 mil personas en Moquegua, y dices que bajo mi propuesta debería tener una plaza en primera, pues luego de la explicación anterior es fácil entender lo que pienso, creo que la plaza de un equipo de fútbol en primera no está supeditada a la construcción de un estadio si no exclusivamente a la calidad de institución deportiva que sea esta
y lógicamente mientras más hinchas y socios tenga una institución más grande será, entonces es lógico también pensar que los clubes más grandes se deben encontrar en las ciudades más grandes, Moquegua es una ciudad importante en el sur del país pero a nivel nacional ya reduce su presencia con lo cual difícilmente creo que pueda tener un equipo en primera, pero si en segunda o en un torneo regional, y no necesita que lo represente el Mariscal Nieto de Ilo, porque Moquegua tiene al Juvenil los Angeles o al Defensor la Breña.



hatuhay66 said:


> 3.- Lo que se necesita no es más equipos en Primera sino una mejor Segunda y una remodelada y zonificada Copa Perú debajo de ella. El campeonato de primera ha mejorado sustancialmente desde que se redujeron los equipos a 12, aún así la mitad de los equipos no tienen auspiciador y los dos últimos con las justas tienen auspicio de TV.


Sobre tu último punto concuerdo que la segunda y la Copa Perú deberían fortalecerse pero discrepo totalmente en aquello que dices que no se necesitan aumentar los equipos, yo creo firmemente que si se necesitan más equipos en primera, en segunda y un torneo que agrupe a los mejores equipos de cada región como una tercera, se necesita cantidad para crear competencia y con la competencia obtienes calidad.

Si reduces el universo de clubes que puedan competir al más alto nivel solo obtienes un campeonato de mediocres como lo es el campeonato peruano en la actualidad, los mejores torneos del mundo tienen 20 equipos en primera, 20 en segunda y torneos regionales que hacen las veces de tercera división, en estos campeonatos son tantos los buenos clubes y tal la cantidad de buenos jugadores que a primera solo llegan los mejores, los que tienen un nivel altísimo de competencia, los mediocres se quedan en segunda o tercera por la cantidad tremenda de futbolistas que salen de tantos clubes acostumbrados a competir entre los mejores, ejemplos : Argentina, Brasil y las cinco ligas más fuertes de Europa.

El campeonato peruano no ha mejorado por que ahora sean menos equipos, ha mejorado por que con el tiempo algunos equipos al tener una continuidad en primera han logrado mejores gestiones que la ganan con la experiencia de años participando de un torneo que agrupa a equipos en una élite profesional.

Si hubieran sido 20 equipos estos 20 equipos hubieran logrado ser instituciones más serias con estos años que se ha jugado el descentralizado, pero la Federación en un absurdo queriendo imitar campeonatos como el ecuatoriano o el boliviano redujo la cantidad de equipos, medida muy tonta porque Ecuador y Bolivia son países más chicos con una realidad distinta como para querer aplicar sus modelos aún si estos fueran exitosos, el Perú debería pensar más en un torneo como el colombiano, mexicano o chileno que no bajan de 18 equipos y no por una mera vanidad si no por una verdadera realidad.

Siendo una nación grande y con gran cantidad de ciudades y tanta gente que puede practicar el fútbol ¿por qué deberíamos reducir el universo de personas que practiquen el fútbol de una manera competitiva?

Nada justifica este absurdo, está claro que el problema más grande que afrontan nuestros equipos es su economía pero esto no significa que debamos limitarnos, si no que deberíamos plantearnos metas de crecimiento que abarquen todos los aspectos del fútbol peruano, metas que obviamente deben partir de la Federación y si no son capaces de lograr esto, entonces no es insulto decirles incapaces si no solamente es una mera descripción.

Es la Federación quien debería trazar a los clubes metas a desarrollarse como instituciones y no sean simples “equipos de fútbol”, exigir requisitos como construir sus propios campos de entrenamiento para los equipos profesionales y campos alternos para la formación de menores, pedir un mínimo de socios, un estadio propio o alquilado y no buscar la localia donde se le de la gana a los clubes.

No puede ser posible que Trujillo siendo de las 3 ciudades más importantes del Perú no tenga una institución seria con un complejo deportivo propio, el equipo más popular como el Mannucci es solo un equipo de fútbol por que no tiene siquiera una sede social con un campo de entrenamiento propio para su equipo de mayores, y menos lo va ha tener para trabajar en menores. Está claro que si en Trujillo hubiera un club con la infraestructura de la U o Cristal estaríamos hablando de un equipo que continuamente es protagonista y aporta competencia elevando el nivel del fútbol nacional. 

Esta claro que si cada equipo peruano de primera, segunda y de ligas regionales tuviera equipos con sedes institucionales donde puedan formarse las futuras generaciones de futbolistas el fútbol peruano no estaría en el hoyo en el que está, por eso si creo que se necesitan más equipos en primera, segunda y tercera división, pero clubes realmente serios con infraestructura adecuada para crear una competencia pareja y lograr tener un campeonato de altísimo nivel, labor que obviamente le corresponde a los dirigentes de la Federación.


----------



## Inyector

Por lo visto han terminado de poner butacas en Oriente en el estadio de Matute. Escuché declaraciones de Carlos Franco (dirigente blanquiazul) donde decía que ante una eventual remodelación de Matute se remodelarían todas la tribunas y ponian palcos suite como segundo anillo; además que el estadio está preparado para construir una segunda bandeja (en todo el estadio) aumentando de esta manera su capacidad a 60 000 personas. claro claro es muy dificil que esto ocurra.


----------



## FerGon

cuando vendan manco


----------



## Inyector

FerGon said:


> cuando vendan manco


Decían que cuando vendieran a la Foquita iban a ponerle pasto sintetico a la cancha auxiliar donde entrenan para no maltrar el campo principal del estadio y hasta ahora nada.


----------



## forestoso

*TRIBUNAS NO ES TODO*

Estadios no es el problema.

1. Hace como un anho Luis Puiggros, uno de los pocos periodistas deportivos serios escribió un artículo sobre la poca asistencia de los espectadores al futbol. Publicó la lista donde la Universidad San Martin, en dos ocasiones registraba solo 4 entradas vendidas en partido como local. Si iban miles con entradas gratis no importa. O sea que el equipo no tiene hinchada, recuerden que la universidad San Martin compró el derecho de ascenso al COOPSOL de Trujillo, ciudad que paradojicamente no tiene equipo en primera.
Ahora un equipo sin seguidores resultó ser campeon del apertura y tiene chances de ser campeon del clausura, simplemente porque es el equipo mas serio del campeonato. 

2. La capacidad de los estadios ha dejado paso a la calidad. Con la mejora de las transmisiones de televisión y el aumento de la violencia en los estadios, es mas comodo ver futbol en casa. Lo mas importante es la calidad del pasto, la comodidad de las tribunas, las instalaciones para la television, la radio. 
En los campeonatos juveniles sub-17 en Holanda jugaban en las canchas de 5000 y 1000 espectadores serian de Escuelas, Universidades, pero habia que ver el estado del pasto. 

3. No se ha aprovechado la mejora de infraestructura en el despegue del Futbol como si lo hizo Ecuador. A finales de los 80´s e inicios de los 90´s nuestro vecino del norte fue sede de copa américa, campeonatos juveniles, etc. La mejora de estadios se tradujo en mejora del futbol. El caso mas claro es la participacion en los dos ultimos mundiales.

4. No se volvió a utilizar pasto artificial en ningún campeonato. En venezuela ni ahora en Corea. Me parece que esta bien para entrenamiento en colegios pero nada mas, aunque ese deberia ser un tema de discusión aparte.


----------



## Poligono

Yo creo que al estadio de Alianza deberían aumentarle capacidad a las populares hasta llegar a 40 mil personas ya que dicen que cuenta con capacidad para 35 mil entonces aumentando 3 mil asientos en cada popular llegarían a la cifra y más, luego ya con 40 mil personas se pueden añadir los palcos en oriente y occidente así como está en el gráfico más abajo.

Pero el principal problema siempre me ha parecido el Jr Abato incluso más que Isabel la Católica, creo que en Jr Abato se debería convertir en Boulevard, una especie de Boulevard aliancista y recuperar la zona embelleciéndola y cerrando el tránsito vehicular, mientras que en Isabel la Católica no habría mayor problema si de deciden a aumentar la tribuna por que está construcción es elevada, sería más complicado si se pretendiera construir a todo alrededor palcos, de esta manera se tendría que utilizar espacio de Isabel la Católica cosa que es muy improbable.











Y este es otro estadio que creo podría mejorar si se le pusiera un techo como el que tiene el Olímpico de Roma, es fácil saber que estadio es ¿qué les parece?.


----------



## Inyector

Poligono said:


> Yo creo que al estadio de Alianza deberían aumentarle capacidad a las populares hasta llegar a 40 mil personas ya que dicen que cuenta con capacidad para 35 mil entonces aumentando 3 mil asientos en cada popular llegarían a la cifra y más, luego ya con 40 mil personas se pueden añadir los palcos en oriente y occidente así como está en el gráfico más abajo.
> 
> Pero el principal problema siempre me ha parecido el Jr Abato incluso más que Isabel la Católica, *creo que en Jr Abato se debería convertir en Boulevard, una especie de Boulevard aliancista y recuperar la zona embelleciéndola y cerrando el tránsito vehicular*, mientras que en Isabel la Católica no habría mayor problema si de deciden a aumentar la tribuna por que está construcción es elevada, sería más complicado si se pretendiera construir a todo alrededor palcos, de esta manera se tendría que utilizar espacio de Isabel la Católica cosa que es muy improbable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y este es otro estadio que creo podría mejorar si se le pusiera un techo como el que tiene el Olímpico de Roma, es fácil saber que estadio es ¿qué les parece?.


Esto es poco probable. El Jr. Abtao (como te darás cuenta) sirve de acceso a la tribuna norte y oriente; mejor dicho a las barras de los equipos contrarios. Si cuando la Trinchera va a matute hay problemas con la seguridad (la policía no puede controlar a los barristas, soy testigo de ello porque voy a norte), ¿te imaginarias si Abtao fuera todo un boulevar, todos los destrozos que habrían? Hay veces en que Abtao (llegando hasta la av. 28 de julio) está repleta barrsitas contrarios. 

Si remodelan matute, me gustaría que lo giren un poco a la izquierda (mejor dicho que la tribuna sur sea paralela a la av. isabel la catolica) y asi ganar espacio a los costados. posiblemente (como dicen) llegue a 60 000 espectaores con palcos incluidos y que quiten las antiquisimas torres de iluminación (que aparte no alumbran nada siempre se quejan de eso). Mucho mejor sería que aprovechen ese terreno (que parece un coliseo) que esta en la esquina con Mendoza.


----------



## ivan_1984

Inyector said:


> A mi parecer la primera división debe tener más equipos, la segunda sea la previa para entrar a primera (pero que sea descentralizada como ahora pero con más equipos) y la Copa Perú algo asi como una tercera división que sea el paso previo para entrar al futbol profesional y los clubes que eten ahi dejen de ser amateur, y claro con una mejor organización regional.


En Perú yo pienso que en Primera División deberían aumentar la cantidad de equipos de 12 a 16 o a 18, y el formato de campeonato debería ser el tradicional, juegan todos contra todos en 2 ruedas y un sólo campeón.


----------



## ivan_1984

Yo hace tiempo vi este proyecto en otro hilo de estadios peruanos, ¿no se ha sabido nada de este proyecto en estos últimos días?


----------



## skyperu34

Me encanta como se ve el matute con esta propuesta de techo y palcos, recien parece estadio a la par de la era contemporanea... Espero se concrete y tambien una recuperacion de su contexto urbano inmediato que es un desastre a la vista de cualquiera...


----------



## hatuhay66

forestoso said:


> Estadios no es el problema.
> 
> 1. Hace como un anho Luis Puiggros, uno de los pocos periodistas deportivos serios escribió un artículo sobre la poca asistencia de los espectadores al futbol. Publicó la lista donde la Universidad San Martin, en dos ocasiones registraba solo 4 entradas vendidas en partido como local. Si iban miles con entradas gratis no importa. O sea que el equipo no tiene hinchada, recuerden que la universidad San Martin compró el derecho de ascenso al COOPSOL de Trujillo, ciudad que paradojicamente no tiene equipo en primera.
> Ahora un equipo sin seguidores resultó ser campeon del apertura y tiene chances de ser campeon del clausura, simplemente porque es el equipo mas serio del campeonato. .


El éxito de la USMP (sin desmerecerlo) es reflejo del escaso nivel de gestión de los clubes "grandes". La administración de un club no se aleja de la administración de una empresa, hay que generar recursos y saber administrarlos, la USMP no genera recursos de taquilla y hasta del 2006 tampoco TV, pero genera recursos desde la universidad. El problema es que clubes con la hinchada de la U o Alianza deberían ser inalcanzables por los recursos que deberían generar a partir de sus seguidores pero lo cierto es que ellos no han generado lo que deben y a la luz de los resultados USMP ha gastado de manera más eficiente.




forestoso said:


> 2. La capacidad de los estadios ha dejado paso a la calidad. Con la mejora de las transmisiones de televisión y el aumento de la violencia en los estadios, es mas comodo ver futbol en casa. Lo mas importante es la calidad del pasto, la comodidad de las tribunas, las instalaciones para la television, la radio.
> En los campeonatos juveniles sub-17 en Holanda jugaban en las canchas de 5000 y 1000 espectadores serian de Escuelas, Universidades, pero habia que ver el estado del pasto. .


Cierto, los estadios ahora son más cómodos, entra menos gente y se cobra más. Se alejan a las barras y atrae a las familias. No sé a qué Sub-17 te refieres en Holando porque el Mundial Sub-20 Holanda 2005 se jugó en estadios de 15,000 a 20,000 personas.



forestoso said:


> 3. No se ha aprovechado la mejora de infraestructura en el despegue del Futbol como si lo hizo Ecuador. A finales de los 80´s e inicios de los 90´s nuestro vecino del norte fue sede de copa américa, campeonatos juveniles, etc. La mejora de estadios se tradujo en mejora del futbol. El caso mas claro es la participacion en los dos ultimos mundiales..


Cuando hablas del despegue de Ecuador estas hablando que la inversión de fines de los 80s se reflejó a fines de los 90s, 10 años después!!! En todo caso si eso es cierto tendremos que esperar a Brasil 2014.



forestoso said:


> 4. No se volvió a utilizar pasto artificial en ningún campeonato. En venezuela ni ahora en Corea. Me parece que esta bien para entrenamiento en colegios pero nada mas, aunque ese deberia ser un tema de discusión aparte.


Creo que estás mal informado. El Mundial Sub.20 Canada 2007 se jugó el 90% en campos sintéticos. El sintético es un tema de clima extremo; los países muy frios, muy secos o de escasos recursos están migrando rápidamente a sintético.


----------



## MicroX

LucianoRC said:


> Es verdad cuando fui a lima no me llovio en todo el mes que estuve... me encanto.. tienen un clima perfecto ustedes.. Aca en las canchas en verano te cagas de calor, en invierno de frio,,y siempre alguna lluvia te toca... pero igual.. el amor por mi Rosario aguanto lo que sea.. Saludos.....


Quisas para la practica del futbol en lima pero para la playa, no necesariamente.


ivan_1984 said:


> Yo hace tiempo vi este proyecto en otro hilo de estadios peruanos, ¿no se ha sabido nada de este proyecto en estos últimos días?


Nunca he visto nada de esto. Pero si he visto estas ultimas fechas en el campeonato Peruano en el Villanueva que en oriente han puesto nuevas butacas de color blanco y azul. Se ve bonito.


----------



## uspaorkoo

ivan_1984 said:


> Yo hace tiempo vi este proyecto en otro hilo de estadios peruanos, ¿no se ha sabido nada de este proyecto en estos últimos días?


ja!,...este proyecto lleva años!...ya perdi la cuenta cuantas veces he visto este grafico.:lol:


----------



## MicroX

uspaorkoo said:


> BUTACAS....BUTACAS antes que cualquier cosa.


Butacas solo se deberian poner en las tribunas del occidente y oriente porque en las de norte y sur van las barras que se paran todo el rato cantando. Ellos jamas van a sentarse.


----------



## ivan_1984

^^
Por reglamento de la Sra. FIFA, deben instalarse butacas en todas las tribunas, y deben ser numerados; al momento de comprar la entrada hay que elegir el asiento donde uno quiere sentarse, prácticamente hay que hacer algo similar a comprar un pasaje en bus o en avión.


----------



## forestoso

Para el mundial Alemania 2006 todos los estadios tenian plazas con butacas, de acuerdo a un reglamenteo Fifa. Ahora para la Bundesliga reclaman que saquen donde van las barras, para devolver las tribunas de a pie. Es cuestion de gusto, mucha gente va al estadio a alentar, saltar, gritar, se vende cerveza, es cuestion de la educacion del publico, si este lo exige y responde a las normas.


----------



## Inyector

Ahora que el Monumental le pertenece a la U (le ganó el arbitraje a Gremco) se deben empezar a mejorar las fallas. A gritos se necesita hacer el by-pass de la av. javier prado con la av. la molina (creo que la empiezan a hacer a comienzos del proximo año) y la ampliación de la javier prado hasta la carretera central. A parte del acceso de los camerinos a la cancha (en serio no me agradan!!!) y darle una pintadita.


----------



## Daniel2003co

En que estadio Limeño Jugara la Seleccion Peruana para las eliminatorias de sudafrica 2010?


----------



## Inyector

Monumental de Universitario


----------



## pedro1011

Inyector said:


> Ahora que el Monumental le pertenece a la U (le ganó el arbitraje a Gremco) se deben empezar a mejorar las fallas. A gritos se necesita hacer el by-pass de la av. javier prado con la av. la molina (creo que la empiezan a hacer a comienzos del proximo año) y la ampliación de la javier prado hasta la carretera central. A parte del acceso de los camerinos a la cancha (en serio no me agradan!!!) y darle una pintadita.


Buen dato el del arbitraje. kay: Así que el Monumental ya pertenece totalmente a la U. Qué bien. Espero que se haga las obras viales y que se le mejore la presencia, pues está bien cochinito por fuera.


----------



## Poligono

Yo entendía que la U era dueña del campo de juego, las tribunas y los espacios necesarios para el entrenamiento del equipo, y GREMCO de los palcos suits así como de algunos espacios más, entonces ahora como está todo, acaso la U ya es dueño de todo incluídos los palcos suits?


----------



## Inyector

Poligono said:


> Yo entendía que la U era dueña del campo de juego, las tribunas y los espacios necesarios para el entrenamiento del equipo, y GREMCO de los palcos suits así como de algunos espacios más, entonces ahora como está todo, acaso la U ya es dueño de todo incluídos los palcos suits?


De todo el estadio Monumental incluido estacionamientos también. La deuda que tiene la U con Gremco (que es una millonada) se pagaría por publicidad estática y conciertos que se podrían realizar ahi.


----------



## Poligono

Que buena noticia Inyector, ahora les toca a los dirigentes cremas ponerse las pilas y manejar la economía del club de manera responsable. :banana:


----------



## MicroX

ivan_1984 said:


> ^^
> Por reglamento de la Sra. FIFA, deben instalarse butacas en todas las tribunas, y deben ser numerados; al momento de comprar la entrada hay que elegir el asiento donde uno quiere sentarse, prácticamente hay que hacer algo similar a comprar un pasaje en bus o en avión.


Pero Peru (en este momento) no es sede de ningun torneo internacional, mucho menos el mundial. Ese reglamento es malaso para el Monumental. Si el monumental es sede de un torneo internacional entonces ya, que se instalen unas butacas temporales en norte y sur, porque para el campeonato peruano seria una idiotez.

Y por sea caso, las de oriente y occidente si estan enumerados.



> Mucha gente va al estadio a alentar, saltar, gritar


----------



## Inyector

MicroX said:


> Pero Peru (en este momento) no es sede de ningun torneo internacional, mucho menos el mundial. Ese reglamento es malaso para el Monumental. Si el monumental es sede de un torneo internacional entonces ya, que se instalen unas butacas temporales en norte y sur, porque para el campeonato peruano *seria una idiotez*.
> 
> Y por sea caso, las de oriente y occidente si estan enumerados.


Porqué seria una idiotez??? igual puedes dejar la garganta y quedar afonico apoyando a tu equipo desde una butaca o el cemento.


----------



## Inyector

En Europa los estaidos tienen butacas en todas sus tribunas y las barras hacen tremenda presión (por ejemplo el Borussia Dortmund, Bayern Munich, Liverpool,etc).Creo que con butacas habrian menos vándalos y más hinchas en las tribunas.


----------



## paquinho

En Alemania no hay butacas en las tribunas populares.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

yo si vi en el AOL arena y el Allianz Arena


----------



## kaMetZa

MicroX said:


> Equipos como el cristal (el descenso), alianza (con la justas estuvo en los 6 primeros de la apertura) y la U estan empeoreciendo. Equipos como el Ancash y la San Martin (gano el apertura) han mejorado y ahorita el Bolognesi se esta recuperando. El Alianza Atletico ha mejorado tambien este año. Creo que el proximo año las cosas se van a poner mas competitivo. Y estoy de acuerdo con que deberian haber mas equipos en primera y que no habria muchos de Lima.


Uhm una pregunta sobre esto, no sigo mucho el campeonato local, pero que los equipos "grandes" como la U, AL, y el Cristal estén bien al fondo en la tabla, quiere decir que el campeonato está en pésimo nivel? o que los otros equipos están haciendo un buen trabajo? a pesar de todas las limitaciones que tiene nuestra campeonato..?? 


Post 300..!!​


----------



## Poligono

paquinho said:


> *Woodman:“Vamos a reconstruir el viejo Estadio Nacional” *
> 
> viernes, 5 de octubre , 2007 - 10:52:30
> 
> "El arreglo del viejo Estadio Nacional es parte de la preparación para que Perú pida la sede de los Juegos Panamericanos del 2015 y para que los más de 8 millones de peruanos tengan un estadio nuevo", anunció Woodman en su Visita a los estudios de RPP
> 
> “La primera etapa es un pintado al estadio y el cambio de asientos por butacas que ya está la licitación para occidente y oriente. Por otro lado, vamos a mejorar la plataforma norte donde han estado recibiendo los donativos para el sur del país, como la plataforma de la tribuna sur, entre otros arreglos”.
> 
> Esta primera etapa tendrá un costo aproximado de 1 millón y medio de soles, pero para la segunda etapa el costo será mucho mayor por la magnitud de la obra y aún el IPD no lo ha calculado.
> 
> *“Ayer firmamos un convenio con la UNI para hacer un concurso arquitectónico para reestructurar el estadio, si bien hay que esperar el concurso, tenemos algunas ideas al respecto. Queremos llevar entre 60 y 65 mil personas al estadio, hacer una estructura de concreto que de la vuelta del estadio para hacer palcos y en las populares subir las tribunas para que aumente la capacidad de espectadores” afirmó el titular del IPD*


Es lo que estaba pensando luego de conocer esta noticia, la única forma para ampliar el Nacional es haciendo un anillo externo que cubra todo el perímetro de las tribunas y esto no es nada fácil más aún con el escaso espacio que se tiene, también hablan de palcos al estilo del estadio de la U en oriente y occidente y ampliar hacia arriba las populares, pero bueno si dicen que lo quieren hacer habrá que ver.



paquinho said:


> *Además, Es probable que se decida Bajar la cancha para que se anule la pista de atletismo que es muy ancha y a su vez un hacer un sótano para el estacionamiento de autos. Además de mejorar el área VIP, el palco de prensa y los camarines.*
> 
> Con ello se daría un gran paso para “prepararnos para los Panamericanos del 2015, logrando la sede en el 208-2009 para llevar una serie de programas, de planos para entregarlos para conseguir las sede. Hacer un panamericano en el Perú sería extraordinario”. Finalizó Woodman.
> 
> http://www.rpp.com.pe/portada/deportes/99123_1.php


Y en este párrafo que he sombreado dice que es posible que se quite la pista atlética y bajar las tribunas para aumentar la capacidad como lo hicieron en el Cusco.

Pufff con esto estoy totalmente en contra, el Garcilazo quedó horrible sin pista atlética aunque era justificable por que era la única manera de llegar a las 40 mil personas pero en el Nacional, no por favor, el Nacional debe conservar su pista atlética por que es un estadio multiusos de tipo olímpico, querer convertirlo en solo un estadio para fútbol es una total falta de sentido común, si es así como quieren ampliar la capacidad del Nacional prefiero que lo dejen como está que se muy bien y sobre todo guarda la simetría en sus tribunas, lo otro sería deformarlo, espero que se olviden por completo de quitarle la pista atlética y bajar el terreno.


----------



## Inyector

Concuerdo contigo Poligono. El estadoi nacional debe ser multifunciones no solo para el futbol.


----------



## Poligono

arequipaperu said:


> vamoooo gente no es tan malo ...  ya sabemos que estas eliminatorias no hay q verlas....
> 
> burga, vamos a darte por el triunfo una copa de champagne ..... pero con arsenico!


Pero como vas a decir que no es tan malo, yo en verdad prefiero que nos desafilien y no ir al mundial a que los sinverguenzas que están metidos en la Federación encabezados por Burga sigan en el cargo, una lástima lo que le está pasando al fútbol peruano. hno:


----------



## MicroX

kaMetZa said:


> Uhm una pregunta sobre esto, no sigo mucho el campeonato local, pero que los equipos "grandes" como la U, AL, y el Cristal estén bien al fondo en la tabla, quiere decir que el campeonato está en pésimo nivel? o que los otros equipos están haciendo un buen trabajo? a pesar de todas las limitaciones que tiene nuestra campeonato..??


En realidad no se. La unico forma de saber si el nivel de los otros ha subido es que juegen en una competencia internacional. Pero creo que la el Ancash y la San Martin tienen un buen nivel.

El Cristal esta en la zona del descenso porque hay muchos jugadores que jugaban en cristal cuando fueron sub-campeones de la libertadores, por eso estan hasta las patas. Recientemente han cambiado el equipo un poco pero creo que es un poco tarde. La U no esta en el fondo pero se nota que no gana los partidos que deberia ganar como algunos de los locales y Alianza tiene un problema similar esta mas abajo en la tabla pero no tan bajo como el cristal, total clean, y melgar.


----------



## Poligono

kaMetZa said:


> Uhm una pregunta sobre esto, no sigo mucho el campeonato local, pero que los equipos "grandes" como la U, AL, y el Cristal estén bien al fondo en la tabla, quiere decir que el campeonato está en pésimo nivel? o que los otros equipos están haciendo un buen trabajo? a pesar de todas las limitaciones que tiene nuestra campeonato..??
> 
> 
> Post 300..!!​


Hola Kametza y bueno respondiendo a tu pregunta creo que algo de lo que dices es cierto, los chicos están haciendo mejor las cosas y como consecuencia de eso a los grandes les está costando tener buenos campeonatos, en resúmen el campeonato peruano se ha emparejado y eso es bueno por que contribuye a la competitividad y así hay mayor exigencia para todos los clubes pero también es claro que aún estamos lejos de tener un nivel entre los mejores de Sudamérica, igual seguimos siendo un campeonato mediocre en Latinoamérica y aún hay muchas cosas por hacer para elevar el nivel de nuestro fútbol.

Saludos por tu post 300. :cheers:


----------



## MicroX

Con respeto al estadio monumental u:

cuantas veces ha jugada la seleccion peruana alli?


----------



## Poligono

MicroX said:


> Con respeto al estadio monumental u:
> 
> cuantas veces ha jugada la seleccion peruana alli?


Creo que 6 ó 7 veces, algo así, debería hacerlo más seguido por no decir siempre.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Poligono said:


> Pero como vas a decir que no es tan malo, yo en verdad prefiero que nos desafilien y no ir al mundial a que los sinverguenzas que están metidos en la Federación encabezados por Burga sigan en el cargo, una lástima lo que le está pasando al fútbol peruano. hno:


Ay poligono a lo que me refiero es a que sni la gente no va alos partidos de la seleccion y bocoteamos el campeonato local teniendo CERO asistencia la FIFA le va a quitar el apoyo a Burga xq lo que a ellos le sinteresa es la plata, si la gente da la espalda creeme q la fifa s eolvida de burga porque el no es rentable... todo es plata

A NO IR A LOS PARTIDOS DE PERU ... somos mas que un pobre diablo que se afinca en la federacion


----------



## pedro1011

Woodman no dijo que se iba a eliminar la pista atlética, sino sólo a estrecharla un poco, pues aparentemente no hay necesidad de que sea tan ancha. Ganando ese espacio (supongo que 1.5 metros o algo así), se conseguiría unas dos gradas de tribunas. Obviamente, habría que bajar un poco el nivel de la cancha, como se hizo en el Garcilaso.

Luego, utilizando al máximo el espacio hasta donde empiezan las tribunas (donde actualmente hay unas bancas de madera), se ganaría unas cinco gradas más. Considerando mil personas por grada, se lograría 7 mil asientos. Como la capacidad actual es de 43 mil, se llegaría así a 50 mil espectadores.

Por último, construyendo los palcos encima de oriente y occidente (fuera del perímetro actual no hay espacio, por lo que se tendría que hacer un nuevo anillo), y elevando las tribunas populares, se ganaría otros 10 ó 15 mil asientos, con lo que se llegaría a la meta de 60 ó 65 mil.


----------



## kaMetZa

Gracias Poligono y MicroX por las respuestas 
Supongo que ya tienen su entradita para el Perú-Paraguay jeje


----------



## MicroX

Poligono said:


> Creo que 6 ó 7 veces, algo así, debería hacerlo más seguido por no decir siempre.


Por casualidad, sabes que partidos fueron y cuales fueron los resultados?


----------



## pedro1011

Amigos: recuerden que el thread es sobre *estadios*. 
Está bien mencionar tangencialmente el tema de los equipos o los dirigentes, pero por favor den prioridad al tema del thread.
Gracias.


----------



## Inyector

Hoy escuchaba declaraciones en las que decían que la pista atletica del estadio nacional iba a ser de 6 carriles, mejor dicho el estadio nacional NO podría ser sede de competiciones oficiales internacionales ya que para que se realizen competiciones atleticas tiene que hacerse en pistas de 8 carriles.¿Que sentido tendría entonces que se ponga pista atletica de tartan si no podría utilizarse para competiicones internacionales?


----------



## Inyector

Dicha pista iba a ser para entrenamiento, ya que las oficiales estarían en la Videna y en el estadio Galvez Chipoco de Barranco. Preferiría que el Nacinal tenga 8 carriles y que el estadio de Barranco 6.


----------



## paquinho

Que hagan como en el Stade de France!!!! Algo asi como la perrera pero en bonito!!!! acercan mas las tribunas cuando hay partidos de futbol, ahi si vale la pena bajar la cancha para que se pueda ampliar lo mas cerca a la cancha pero igual estando a un metro del suelo (para que se pueda ver bien los partidos sin que se bloquee la vista por los paneles publicitarios.


----------



## Poligono

arequipaperu said:


> Ay poligono a lo que me refiero es a que sni la gente no va alos partidos de la seleccion y bocoteamos el campeonato local teniendo CERO asistencia la FIFA le va a quitar el apoyo a Burga xq lo que a ellos le sinteresa es la plata, si la gente da la espalda creeme q la fifa s eolvida de burga porque el no es rentable... todo es plata
> 
> A NO IR A LOS PARTIDOS DE PERU ... somos mas que un pobre diablo que se afinca en la federacion


Ay arequipaperu :lol: bueno ahora si te entiendo pero dificilmente la gente dejará de asistir a ver los partidos de Perú, más puede el amor por nuestra camiseta y seguro esos partidos se jugarán a estadio lleno, donde si puede haber un conflicto dificil de superar para la FPF es en el tema de los estadios que le pertenecen al IPD que ya ha dicho que no apoyará a la FPF y esto ocasionará que muchos equipos sobretodo de provincias no tengan un escenario donde jugar sus partidos de local en el campeonato, creo que es una medida justa.


----------



## Poligono

pedro1011 said:


> Woodman no dijo que se iba a eliminar la pista atlética, sino sólo a estrecharla un poco, pues aparentemente no hay necesidad de que sea tan ancha. Ganando ese espacio (supongo que 1.5 metros o algo así), se conseguiría unas dos gradas de tribunas. Obviamente, habría que bajar un poco el nivel de la cancha, como se hizo en el Garcilaso.
> 
> Luego, utilizando al máximo el espacio hasta donde empiezan las tribunas (donde actualmente hay unas bancas de madera), se ganaría unas cinco gradas más. Considerando mil personas por grada, se lograría 7 mil asientos. Como la capacidad actual es de 43 mil, se llegaría así a 50 mil espectadores.
> 
> Por último, construyendo los palcos encima de oriente y occidente (fuera del perímetro actual no hay espacio, por lo que se tendría que hacer un nuevo anillo), y elevando las tribunas populares, se ganaría otros 10 ó 15 mil asientos, con lo que se llegaría a la meta de 60 ó 65 mil.


Es una buena posibilidad, aunque a mi me parece que la pista atlética del Nacional ya es muy estrecha y más tomando en cuenta que existe la intención de postular a Lima para los Panamericanos no sé de que año y es seguro que el Nacional sería el escenario a presentar más allá de que digan que la remodelación no se hace pensando en esos juegos, el Enghenao que se construyó para los últimos Panamericanos de Rio cuenta con una pista atlética con gran espacio y de 8 carriles como debe ser todo estadio olímpico y si se piensa estrechar más el espacio de la pista creo que dificilmente podremos contar con una pista de 8 carriles lo que lo descalificaría para postularse como probable escenario.

Lo que sea que le hagan al Nacional espero que continúe con su pista atlética por una cuestión de estética, para mi los estadios con forma ovalada deben llevar siempre pista atlética y los estadios con forma rectangular no deben llevarla.


----------



## Poligono

kaMetZa said:


> Gracias Poligono y MicroX por las respuestas
> Supongo que ya tienen su entradita para el Perú-Paraguay jeje


Generalmente no voy a los estadios a ver partidos y no creo que esta sea la excepción.



MicroX said:


> Por casualidad, sabes que partidos fueron y cuales fueron los resultados?


No recuerdo todos pero algunos rivales fueron Ecuador, Argentina (estuve en ese partido y perdimos 3 - 1 en la eliminatoria pasada) Brasil (empate con gol de Solano) y bueno el hecho era que Perú nunca había podido ganar ahí y solo recién en el partido con Bolivia pudimos romper esa racha.



Inyector said:


> Hoy escuchaba declaraciones en las que decían que la pista atletica del estadio nacional iba a ser de 6 carriles, mejor dicho el estadio nacional NO podría ser sede de competiciones oficiales internacionales ya que para que se realizen competiciones atleticas tiene que hacerse en pistas de 8 carriles.¿Que sentido tendría entonces que se ponga pista atletica de tartan si no podría utilizarse para competiicones internacionales?


Ojalá que se den cuenta del error y lo rectifiquen a tiempo, probablemente quien hace la obra no sabe de este detalle.



paquinho said:


> Que hagan como en el Stade de France!!!! Algo asi como la perrera pero en bonito!!!! acercan mas las tribunas cuando hay partidos de futbol, ahi si vale la pena bajar la cancha para que se pueda ampliar lo mas cerca a la cancha pero igual estando a un metro del suelo (para que se pueda ver bien los partidos sin que se bloquee la vista por los paneles publicitarios.


Si sería fantástico pero es algo casi imposible con el presupuesto con que cuenta el IPD, hacer un estadio como el Saint Denis es sumamente carísimo, fuera de nuestra realidad.


Y bueno si muchachos Pedro tiene razón, centremonos en el tema de los estadios, los comentarios para el partido de Perú ya tienen su propia trenza, saludos.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Que pasò con el techado del estadio nacional??*


----------



## Inyector

En si no se sabe. Sucede que ante la remodelación, es posible que tambien se ejecute el techado.


----------



## diegoXD

Inyector said:


> En si no se sabe. Sucede que ante la remodelación, es posible que tambien se ejecute el techado.


Y si lo hacen techado como va a quedar la torre para los periodistas que hay ahora en el estadio :nuts: ???


----------



## rafo18

^^ Buena pregunta :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa

diegoXD said:


> Y si lo hacen techado como va a quedar la torre para los periodistas que hay ahora en el estadio :nuts: ???


Pero no creo que el posible techado incluya la cancha no?? :lol: 

O quizá si, pero de esos que se deslizan y permiten cerrarse en caso de lluvia, y abrirse cuando hay sol. Pero no creo que eso se haga aquí.


----------



## Inyector

diegoXD said:


> Y si lo hacen techado como va a quedar la torre para los periodistas que hay ahora en el estadio :nuts: ???


La torre no es palco de periodistas, ya que las transmisiones las hacen desde el palco de transmision de occidente. La torre en norte es un palco para espectadores y fue remodelada con butacas y todo para la copa america y mundial sub 17.


----------



## pedro1011

*EL MONUMENTAL SE PREPARA PARA LAS ELIMINATORIAS*








_Foto: Andina_


----------



## Exrexnotex

No lo puedo creer ... !!! La cancha del monumental en buen estado ...


----------



## kaMetZa

aaaaaaaaala así limpian las butacas??? con plumero?? así se deben demorar harto!!! hno:


----------



## rafo18

Ahora que lo veo, jugar de visitante en el monumental debe ser muy intimidante por la cercania de la tribunas, ademas no recuerdo que en otro pais sudamericanos juegue en este tipo de estadios (sin pista atletica) y que posea tremenda capacidad.


----------



## kaMetZa

rafo18 said:


> Ahora que lo veo, jugar de visitante en el monumental debe ser muy intimidante por la cercania de la tribunas, ademas no recuerdo que en otro pais sudamericanos juegue en este tipo de estadios (sin pista atletica) y que posea tremenda capacidad.


Cómo que no? Claro que sí Rafa!! la Bombonera también tiene las tribunas bien pegadas a la cancha


----------



## zahir

*Si hay...*



kaMetZa said:


> Cómo que no? Claro que sí Rafa!! la Bombonera también tiene las tribunas bien pegadas a la cancha


Yo vi dos excelentes en Venezuela


----------



## rafo18

kaMetZa said:


> Cómo que no? Claro que sí Rafa!! la Bombonera también tiene las tribunas bien pegadas a la cancha


Pero Argentina juega en el monumental de river  .


----------



## paquinho

Uruguay y Paraguay juegan en estadios de Futbol... ademas de Peru. De ahi creo que todos los demas en estadios con pista atletica. Habra que ver que decision toma Venezuela estas eliminatorias (tienen el de Barquisimeto y y el de Monagas si no me equivoco). Ojo que el de Barquisimeto (que creo que seria el estadio mas lindo de Sudamerica) se ha quedado a medio construir, tal cual lo dejaron en la Copa America no le han hecho ni michi.


----------



## pedro1011

Aquí va una foto del Monumental antes del Perú-Paraguay








_Foto: Andina_


----------



## kaMetZa

No se llenó del todo el estadio no?? Que feo, la gente se empezó a retirar antes que termine el partido hno:


----------



## *JoSePh*

*No se llenò por que sòlo estuvieron dispuestas una cierta cantidad de entradas, y todas se agotaron.*


----------



## Inyector

kaMetZa said:


> *No se llenó del todo el estadio no?? *Que feo, la gente se empezó a retirar antes que termine el partido hno:


El estadio tiene capacidad para 60 000 en tribunas y 20 000 en palcos. Para el partido de ayer sólo se pusieron a la venta (por mandato de Defensa Civil) 50 000 entradas.


----------



## Inyector

El estadio Monumental es un excelente estadio como infraestructura en general, pero analizando detalles queda mucho por hacer. Por ejemplo:

1.- Necesita una pintada a gritos (hay zonas en las que la pintura ya se está descascarando).

2.- Acondicionar las bancas de suplentes. La FIFA exige que cuando se realizan partidos entre selecciones el número de asientos en las bancas debe ser 20. Ayer se tuvo que improvisar con sillas plásticas para llegar a ese número.

3.- Acondicionar el acceso a los camerinos de jugadores.

4.- Acondicionar el cableado cercano a la banca de suplentes. ¿Vieron anoche un mar de cables alrededor de las bancas de suplentes?.

Aparte de todos estos datos, claro está que se necesitan obras complementarias para mejorar los accesos al estadio.


----------



## cibert

Pizarro ni chicha ni limonada! faltó guerrero!, Chemo sacó a Vargas (que era el mejor), Chiroque debio entrar antes, Solano otra vez decepción, no demostro calidad por falto de futbol y partidos con seleccion hubiese preferido el chato Pedro Garcia, Maestri no aporto nada, en fin sin experiencia de Dierector Técnico, Perú jugando al champaso al bombaso. el estadio habian huecos, donde rebotaba la pelota, que eso beneficio a los paraguayos, preferiría que se jugase en el "nacional" aun con gramado artificial. que corre la pelota y ahi si podia hacer daño a los paraguayos. la verdad si esos contragolpes de los paraguayos si no fueran malos esos delanteros de paraguay estuvieramos hablando de derrota y por goleada.

Ya se que con Chemo jamás quitará a la Banca a la argolla Solano pizarro y otros, Vargas fue el mejor, pero como recien esta en la seleccion lo sacó en ves de sacar a una "remora en el campo de juego" como fue Pizarro.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Inyector said:


> El estadio tiene capacidad para 60 000 en tribunas y 20 000 en palcos. Para el partido de ayer sólo se pusieron a la venta (por mandato de Defensa Civil) *50 000 entradas*.


En total , contando gente en palcos ? Yo escuche , en futbol en America , que hubieron 62,000 espectadores. A mi me parecio mas , ya que la mayoria de luces de los palcos estaban encendidas y las tribunas casi llenas.


----------



## Inyector

Exrexnotex said:


> En total , contando gente en palcos ? Yo escuche , en futbol en America , que hubieron 62,000 espectadores. A mi me parecio mas , ya que la mayoria de luces de los palcos estaban encendidas y las tribunas casi llenas.


Me explico. Se pusieron a la venta 50 000 entradas para el público en general (en tribunas). A los propietarios de palcos se les brindan entradas de acuerdo al número de butacas con las que cuente dicho palco (en promedio son 9 por palco). El estadio tiene capacidad para 60 000 personas en sus cuatro tribunas y 20 000 en sus palcos.


----------



## rafo18

^^ Ya me parecia raro ver esos espacios vacios y todavia en las populares, deberian subir el aforo a 55 000.


----------



## Poligono

Aquí encontré un render de cómo podría ser una remodelación de Matute con palcos suits, aunque me gustaba más el otro render que ya es bien conocido. De todas maneras no creo que se deba rodear las 4 tribunas con palcos, yo más bien creo que solo Oriente y Occidente deberían llevar palcos y las populares ampliarlas. Aunque la realidad indica que todavía no hay nada cercano a algún buen proyecto para la revalorización de Matute, que les parece?


----------



## kaMetZa

A mi me parece que se ve bastante bien, ojalá hagan algo con el estadio para mejorarlo y también la zona que lo rodea, ya sea con este render o el otro.!


----------



## kikethegreat

a mi parecer ese render esta mejor q el anterior, aunq yo aumentaria oriente y sur, y al rededor de occidente y oriente le contruiria suits


----------



## skyperu34

Hay que mejorar ese entorno urbano inmediato al estadio, es tan importante como el estadio mismo...


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Ya cuànto tiempo tiene eso de que van a remodelar el Matute y nada de nada...:no:*


----------



## uspaorkoo

*JoSePh* said:


> *Ya cuànto tiempo tiene eso de que van a remodelar el Matute y nada de nada...:no:*


esos renders y ese proyecto son mas falsos que cachetada de payaso...
ya ni les hago caso.
igual que tu, yo ya perdi la cuenta de por cuantos años he visto esas imagenes "surfeando" por el internet...:sleepy:


----------



## *JoSePh*

uspaorkoo said:


> esos renders y ese proyecto son *mas falsos que cachetada de payaso...*
> ya ni les hago caso.
> igual que tu, yo ya perdi la cuenta de por cuantos años he visto esas imagenes "surfeando" por el internet...:sleepy:


*:lol:

Asì es, pero sobre todo ese proyecto que lo veo realidad en años luz.*


----------



## Caleta

Ese cuento de que remodelaran "Yompian" lo vengo escuchando desde que la "U" hizo su estadio.


----------



## Poligono

Ya sabemos que no hay nada a la vista con respecto a algún proyecto para mejorar Matute, solo puse la imagen por que me gustó el render y quería saber sus apreciaciones, creo que después de todo muchos quisiéramos que se construyan palcos suits al estilo del Monumental, al fin que Matute y el Monumental son los únicos estadios propios de clubes de fútbol.


----------



## *JoSePh*

Caleta said:


> Ese cuento de que remodelaran "Yompian" lo vengo escuchando desde que la "U" hizo su estadio.


:?


----------



## kikethegreat

la u? eh?


----------



## kaMetZa

*JoSePh* said:


> :?


Qué es Yompián :? jajaja Alianza???


----------



## CessTenn

Ese render se ve buenisimo!


----------



## paquinho

*Le cambiarán de cara *
*El IPD tiene programado remodelar estadio Nacional en el 2008 *

A quien madruga, Dios lo ayuda. El Instituto Peruano del Deporte no quiere perder más tiempo y desde ya empezó su plan de remodelación de nuestro querido y viejo estadio Nacional. El objetivo: que sea escenario de los Juegos Deportivos Panamericanos del 2015 que nuestro país pretende organizar. 
Para llevar a cabo el plan, el IPD publicó desde ayer mediante la página web de CONSUCODE las bases de la convocatoria nacional que se realizará a partir del 28 de este mes para que ingenieros, arquitectos o constructores de todo el país presenten sus propuestas al concurso. Los proyectos serán recibidos hasta el 10 de diciembre. 
¿Y en qué consistirá la remodelación?. La ampliación de 45 a 60 mil la capacidad de espectadores, la construcción de palcos individuales en las tribunas de oriente y occidente, además de palcos VIP para autoridades. 
También se requiere el techado de todas las tribunas, remodelación de las explanadas norte y sur, tratamiento de la fachada y del entorno urbano que rodea al coloso de José Díaz. Además del mejoramiento de su pista atlética, de los servicios higiénicos y vestuarios para los deportistas. 
La calificación de los proyectos la realizará el Comité Técnico de la Universidad Nacional de Ingeniería. La propuesta ganadora será elegida el 18 de diciembre para que desde los primeros días del 2008 se ejecuten los trabajos de acuerdo al calendario establecido. Si todo marcha como se ha planeado, los peruanos contaríamos con un escenario de primer nivel para alegría de todos. 


http://www.elbocon.com.pe/Primera Division_desarrollo.php?nota_id=18947&nota_seccion=


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Que todo se inicie de una vez,quiero verlo techado.*


----------



## forestoso

*Yompian*

Los rivales le pusieron esa chapa al Monumental de Ate.
Una época donde Universitario perdia constantemente en su casa.
"Yompian, donde ganan los que van" un comercial antiguo de una tienda de electrodomesticos, no se si existe aún. Lo triste es que parece ser cierto que le cuesta ganar. Ayer 1-1 contra melgar que termino con 10 jugadores. 

Aclaro esto para que vean que hay comentarios con mala leche.


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ ahhhh! Por eso el nombre de Yompián jeje por cierto esa tienda ya no existe..!


----------



## paquinho

forestoso said:


> Los rivales le pusieron esa chapa al Monumental de Ate.
> Una época donde Universitario perdia constantemente en su casa.
> "Yompian, donde ganan los que van" un comercial antiguo de una tienda de electrodomesticos, no se si existe aún. Lo triste es que parece ser cierto que le cuesta ganar. Ayer 1-1 contra melgar que termino con 10 jugadores.
> 
> Aclaro esto para que vean que hay comentarios con mala leche.


Jajajajaja... que chistoso queriendo pasarle la bola a la U...

Yompian es Matute, ya que mucho tiempo Alianza no ganaba ahi por principios del 90. Luego se recordo el nombre cuando la U gano el campeonato nacional en Matute mismo...


----------



## skyperu34

No creo, tiene tribunas parejas en todos lados aunque sean chatas, pero de sobra entran ahi 15 000 personas. Noten que hay pista atlética, es decir, eso significa tribunas bastante retiradas = mas espacio, mas capacidad...


----------



## Inyector

skyperu34 said:


> No creo, tiene tribunas parejas en todos lados aunque sean chatas, pero de sobra entran ahi 15 000 personas. *Noten que hay pista atlética*, es decir, eso significa tribunas bastante retiradas = mas espacio, mas capacidad...


No hay pista atletica, hay asfalto que no es lo mismo que pista atletica.


----------



## Inyector

Mañana es la gran prueba para el estadio Manuel Rivera Sanchez, nunca antes ha tenido un espectaculo de igual magnitud, salvo el partido de la sub 17 con colombia.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Cual es ese ? el de Chimbote?*


----------



## peruanito

Se ve q hay preocupacion de los gobiernos regionales por mejorar la calidad del deporte provincial y por ende el nacional. Prueba de ello es el estadio Manuel Rivera Sanchez de Pucallpa sin embargo...


----------



## hcastgu

peruanito said:


> Se ve q hay preocupacion de los gobiernos regionales por mejorar la calidad del deporte provincial y por ende el nacional. Prueba de ello es el estadio Manuel Rivera Sanchez de Pucallpa sin embargo...


El de Pucallpa se llama Aliardo Soria y tiene capacidad para 15,000 personas.
El de Chimbote se llama Manuel Rivera Sánchez y tienen capacidad para 25,000 personas.


----------



## peruanito

hcastgu said:


> El de Pucallpa se llama Aliardo Soria y tiene capacidad para 15,000 personas.
> El de Chimbote se llama Manuel Rivera Sánchez y tienen capacidad para 25,000 personas.



jejeje pequeño error, gracias por la aclaracion

que paso con la remodelacion del estadio torres belon de puno? lo ultimo qeu supe es que quedo inconcluso el gobierno anterior lo dejo abandonado, alguien sabe algo?hno:


----------



## Inyector

En ciertos casos se le pone techo a las tribunas para colocar en ellas las luces y de esta manera evitar utilizar torres de iluminacion ya que estas quitan espacio al colocarlas.


----------



## pedro1011

hcastgu said:


> ENCONTRE UN VIDEO DE UN PARTIDO DE COPA PERU EN EL ESTADIO ALIARDO SORIA DE PUCALLPA Y PARA MI SORPRESA ESTE ESTADIO LE HAN PUESTO LUZ ARTIFICIAL. ESTE ESTADIO TIENE CREO CAPACIDAD PARA 15000 ESPECTADORES.
> 
> http://enlacenacional.com/2007/10/26/universidad-de-ucayali-gano-a-universidad-de-la-amazonia/


Para mí también fue una (muy grata) sorpresa. Da gusto ver las mejoras en el interior del país. Con estas canchas, muy diferentes a los infames potreros de antes, el nivel de nuestro fútbol va a mejorar, sin ninguna duda. Es cuestión de tiempo.
También me dio gusto lo de Enlace Nacional, una red de TV provinciana, que opera vía Internet. kay:


----------



## solo_uno

la diferencia con Argentina es que allá la gran mayoría de estadios son propiedad de los clubes. No hay club, por más chico que sea, que no tenga su cancha.

En otro países no es así, casi todos los estadios son de municipalidades, asociaciones, federaciones, estado, etc.....


----------



## rafo18

Viendo el clasico que se jugo en chimbotem creo que en ese estadio entran 30 000 personas ya que apesar de haberse vendido las 25 000 entradas se veian algunos claros en las populares los cuales fueron tapados con esas telas delos barristas .


----------



## Poligono

solo_uno said:


> la diferencia con Argentina es que allá la gran mayoría de estadios son propiedad de los clubes. No hay club, por más chico que sea, que no tenga su cancha.
> 
> En otro países no es así, casi todos los estadios son de municipalidades, asociaciones, federaciones, estado, etc.....


Esa es una de las razones de la diferencia futbolística entre Argentina y otros países incluido el Perú.


----------



## Inyector

solo_uno said:


> la diferencia con Argentina es que allá la gran mayoría de estadios son propiedad de los clubes. No hay club, por más chico que sea, que no tenga su cancha.
> 
> En otro países no es así, casi todos los estadios son de municipalidades, asociaciones, federaciones, estado, etc.....


No solo eso, también cuentan con lugares de concentración, entrenamientos y gran cantidad de socios.


----------



## Inyector

No me gusta la idea de que existan dos estadios con el mismo nombre, Miguel Grau de Piura y Miguel Grau del Callao.


----------



## MuNaySha

Inyector said:


> No me gusta la idea de que existan dos estadios con el mismo nombre, Miguel Grau de Piura y Miguel Grau del Callao.



creo que peor esta el centenario de Chimbote y el Centenario de montevideo
aunque se que el de chimbote tiene otro nombre (osea es "estadio centenario y luego el nombre el cual no recuerdo) ya el publico y los periodistas lo conocen como simplemente "centenario", creo que ahi fueron poco originales.
debieron darle otro nombre o simplemente no ponerle centenario (que se lo hicieron por los 100 años de la ciudad)

le quita personalidad propia creo a un estadio tan bonito.


----------



## carlosb18

*El estadio de la UNSA es para 60000 y no 42000....*

*El estadio de la UNSA es para 60000 y no 42000.... *

Inaugurado en 1997. *Capacidad: 60.000*
Fuente: Peru.com
http://www.peru.com/futbol/reportajes/2002/02/estadios/arequipa/unsa.asp

Área de Espectadores 
Tribunas con *capacidad máxima para 60,000 espectadores *
Tribuna Preferencia, cubierta con una capacidad de 5,800 butacas, dividida en platea alta y baja. 
*-Esta en la información oficial del estadio, por es la pagina oficial de la Unsa de donde depende el estadio.*
Fuente: Unsa
http://www.unsa.edu.pe/

Sobre lo que dijo skyperu34 es paginas anteriores sobre que en la final de la Sudamericana 2003, hubo una asistencia record 44000 personas y todas apretadas esta mal. Una cosa es la taquilla o lo recaudado y las personas que ingresan realmente al estadio. Todos los que estuvimos en Arequipa por esa fecha y es mas fuimos al estadio sabemos que habían mas de 60000 personas en el estadio. Por que digo esto simplemente por que al estadio entro mucho mas gente de la que nos dicen las cifras de la recaudación; 1-Entraron un montón de niños y no tan niños (bueno al final lo parecían) SIN ENTRADA, me consta yo estuve ahí y lo vi. 2- Entraron un montón de personas SIN ENTRADA, me consta es mas yo fui con 6 amigos y solo teníamos dos entradas y le dimos su sencillo al que controlaba en la puerta y nos dejo pasar, además de mí entro un montón de personas así. 3-Entro un montón de personas con entradas falsas que vendían lo revendedores como verdaderas en las calles de Arequipa, si no como se explica que una entrada a popular que costaba S./ 25, la hallan estado vendiendo como pan caliente a S./15, aun faltando muchas horas para el partido. Todo esto sumado a la gente que simplemente se metió sin entrada que fueron un montón, yo vi como paso un montón de personas así, no sé si tenían algún conocido ahí pero pasaron como manada sin entrada...

La verdadera capacidad del estadio Unsa bien sentados es entre 55000 a 60000 y no 42000, eso es lo que se recomienda por motivos de seguridad por lo de evacuación rápida en casos de emergencia. Es lo mismo que en el partido de Perú contra Paraguay en el Monumental de una capacidad de 80000 personas hayan entrado mucho menos personas, siempre se llenas los estadio a su 70% o 80% por seguridad. Además tenemos la información oficial que dice que es para 60000 personas su capacidad máxima


----------



## peruanito

MuNaySha said:


> creo que peor esta el centenario de Chimbote y el Centenario de montevideo
> aunque se que el de chimbote tiene otro nombre (osea es "estadio centenario y luego el nombre el cual no recuerdo) ya el publico y los periodistas lo conocen como simplemente "centenario", creo que ahi fueron poco originales.
> debieron darle otro nombre o simplemente no ponerle centenario (que se lo hicieron por los 100 años de la ciudad)
> 
> le quita personalidad propia creo a un estadio tan bonito.


EL estadio Huancayo mm si no me equivoco en un inicio se llamo tambien estadio centenario, o estadio cuarto centenario bueno esta por ahy.


----------



## skyperu34

Bueno, mucho floro y poca imagen. Aquí aporto con una foto que tomé desde los aires limeños partiendo a vacacionar lejos de la patria...

Es el estadio de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos...


----------



## hcastgu

algunas fotos del estadio de chimbote en el clásico jugado


----------



## Poligono

skyperu34 said:


>


Que buena foto, siempre he deseado encontrar fotos panorámicas del estadio de San Marcos y esta de acá está muy buena, saludos Sky. :applause:


----------



## jose18sb

Inyector said:


> *Fueron los Borrachos del Tablón a Arequipa?* ^^


borrachos del tablon???.


----------



## peruanito

se ve una pequeña parte del estadio ciudad de cumana si no me equivoco en huamanga entre el partido sport huamanga(ayacucho) y el sport aguila (huancayo)


----------



## peruanito

unica tribuna del estadio de huancavelica


----------



## peruanito

como no tengo nada que hacer les dejo ahi unas fotitos más del coloso Wanca :ancient:

*tribuna occidente*
*exterior*








*interior*









*tribuna oriente*


----------



## Inyector

jose18sb said:


> borrachos del tablon???.


Los Borrachos del Tablón son los barristas de River Plate (así como muchos equipos cuentan con barristas Trinchera norte por ejemplo con la U )y normalmente viajan donde va River. Por ejemplo viajan a Brasil cuando River juega con Sao Paulo, a Asuncion cuando juega en Paraguay, etc. En una oportunidad lograron viajar 30 000 hinchas de river a un partido en Uruguay, precisamente lideradas por los borrachos del tablón. He escuchado que sí estuvieron en Arequipa, pero no lo he podido confirmar.


----------



## AQPCITY

^^ Si estuvieron aqui como medio centenar para la final de la sudamericana, pero se portaron tranquilos, mas bien se fueron tristes


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

estuvieron en oriente baja y todos mil puntos


----------



## Poligono

Espero que pueda campeonar el Sport Huamanga en la Copa Perú, así tendríamos un estadio más de una capital departamental en primera, y es probable que las autoridades locales o el IPD se animen a mejorar sus instalaciones, quien sabe quizás hasta se amplíen las tribunas, ojala...

Y si no que campeone el Hospital de Pucallpa, ya sabemos del buen estadio con que cuentan los amigos pucallpinos, por lo pronto podremos ver el nuevo estadio de Chimbote en primera el próximo año, ya que el José Gálvez tiene el ascenso asegurado.

Y gracias por las fotos de los estadios de Huamanga y Huancavelica amigo Peruanito, aunque veo que las fotos del estadio de Huancayo se borraron.


----------



## peruanito

Poligono said:


> Espero que pueda campeonar el Sport Huamanga en la Copa Perú, así tendríamos un estadio más de una capital departamental en primera, y es probable que las autoridades locales o el IPD se animen a mejorar sus instalaciones, quien sabe quizás hasta se amplíen las tribunas, ojala...
> 
> Y si no que campeone el Hospital de Pucallpa, ya sabemos del buen estadio con que cuentan los amigos pucallpinos, por lo pronto podremos ver el nuevo estadio de Chimbote en primera el próximo año, ya que el José Gálvez tiene el ascenso asegurado.
> 
> Y gracias por las fotos de los estadios de Huamanga y Huancavelica amigo Peruanito, aunque veo que las fotos del estadio de Huancayo se borraron.



Sport huamanga ya fue eliminado perdio el domingo pasado 3-1 con el aguila y quedo fuera, Pero es cierto seria interesante ver futbol de primera en humanga o en pucallpa, o en alguna otra ciudad, por el momento seria bueno ver al hospital en primera o quizas por ahi al esporta aguila de huancayo, ojala que el equipo que llegue a primera tenga el mismo apoyo que el que recibe en copa Peru, asi las autoridades se verian motivadas a mejorar sus insatalaciones deportivas


----------



## rafo18

Siento decirlo pero el IDUNSA sera el campeon de la copa Peru :cheers:


----------



## jose18sb

Hablando de INDUNSA, como va creo que esta en cuartos de Final ???... Ya que parece que el Total Clean va a bajar a segunda, para que Arequipa no deje de tener 2 equipos en primera...


----------



## rafo18

Si, juega el 3 de Diciembre con un equipo de Huancayo.


----------



## jose18sb

rafo18 said:


> Si, juega el 3 de Diciembre con un equipo de Huancayo.


La final??.


----------



## Inyector

No se olviden que Chiclayo cuenta tambien con el remodelado estadio Elias Aguirre. Si fuera la idea que jueguen equipos donde hay buenos estadios, preferiría que suba el CNI de Iquitos para ver partidos de primera en el excelente Max Austin.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

seria bueno si suben cualquiera de los equipos de pucallpa, chiclayo, huancayo pero no el idunsa, ya fracaso la primera vez con el atletico universidad.....


----------



## Eduardogt

aun no hay fotos del estadio de Chimbote donde el estadio ya este terminado?


----------



## Poligono

peruanito said:


> Sport huamanga ya fue eliminado perdio el domingo pasado 3-1 con el aguila y quedo fuera, Pero es cierto seria interesante ver futbol de primera en humanga o en pucallpa, o en alguna otra ciudad, por el momento seria bueno ver al hospital en primera o quizas por ahi al esporta aguila de huancayo, ojala que el equipo que llegue a primera tenga el mismo apoyo que el que recibe en copa Peru, asi las autoridades se verian motivadas a mejorar sus insatalaciones deportivas


Si es una pena, acabo de enterarme pero bueno entonces que suba el Hospital de Pucallpa o el Juan Aurich pero no los otros equipos.


----------



## Poligono

Inyector said:


> No se olviden que Chiclayo cuenta tambien con el remodelado estadio Elias Aguirre. Si fuera la idea que jueguen equipos donde hay buenos estadios, preferiría que suba el CNI de Iquitos para ver partidos de primera en el excelente Max Austin.


A mi también me gustaría que el CNI juegue la primera, pero ya fue eliminado de la Copa Perú, me estaba refiriendo a los equipos que aún contaban con chances de subir, de hecho también me gustaría que suban equipos como el Alfonso Ugarte de Puno que ya cuentan con un estadio remozado y también Chiclayo es otra ciudad que merece fútbol.


----------



## Poligono

rafo18 said:


> Siento decirlo pero el IDUNSA sera el campeon de la copa Peru :cheers:


Los equipos arequipeños son de los más fuertes de la Copa Perú, pero por el bien del fútbol peruano espero que no suba un equipo totalmente desconocido como el IDUNSA.

¿Qué es lo que puede aportar a la primera división un equipo sin hinchada? haría el mismo papel del Total Clean, un equipo que solo permaneció en primera un año, prefiero que suba un equipo con tradición en otras ciudades como el León, el UTC, el Unión Tarapoto, el Deportivo Pucallpa, el CNI, etc porque son equipos con gran arraigo popular y juegan sus partidos con el aliento de su gente que se siente identificada plenamente con ellos porque esos clubes son los más representativos de su ciudad.

Si ha de subir algún equipo de Arequipa a primera que sea el Aurora, el Huracán o el Piérola, que cuentan con más tradición y pueden tener más apoyo de la gente y así solventar cuando menos un poco sus gastos y no hacer el pésimo papel de un equipo como Total Clean donde su presidente sale a decir que no les va a pagar a sus jugadores por que la federación ya le aseguró que no habrá baja el presente año.

Esos son los clubes y dirigentes que le hacen daño a nuestro fútbol, por eso espero que el IDUNSA no se convierta en el próximo equipo ascensorista, como también espero que Arequipa pueda presentar equipos con mayor tradición los próximos años.


----------



## jose18sb

A mí también me gustaría que suba el Aurora, Pierola, el Huracán, pero como arequipeño apoyo entre los 4 equipos que quedan prefiero que suba el IDUNSA...Lo de la hinchada es relativo por que recuerdo que cuando el Atlético Universidad estuvo en primera, salió una hinchada de la misma UNSA, aunque no eran muchos pero eran por lo menos algo.... Igual que la San Martín que fue campeón del apertura con la hinchada que salió de la misma universidad...Me gustaría que la UNSA que es una de la principales Universidades del Perú, tenga su equipo en primera.. Sobre le Total Clean lo que tiene que hacer es ganar los 3 partidos que le queda y esperar un milagro..


----------



## AQPCITY

Ojala que total Clean se mantenga y que suba el IDUNSA,,, serian 3 Arequipeños en la Profesional (aunque me da lata que sean malos en primera).. Tendriamos que buscar otro escenario porque la localia Estadio/ Equipo seria Melgar/ M. Melgar , IDUNSA/ Monumental y Total Clean= ? Tendrian que Habilitar el estadio de la Tomilla, sachaca o uno de Paucarpata o el Maracana de Mariano Melgar :lol: cual ??????


----------



## rafo18

Mejor el estadio "Los Palitos" :lol:


----------



## aquicusco

*IDUNSA*

ese equipo pertenece a la universidad verdad?? bueno sinceramente prefiero q haya 3 equipos en aqp q uno mas en lima,buena suerte...


----------



## MuNaySha

jpaulg said:


> Ojala que total Clean se mantenga y que suba el IDUNSA,,, serian 3 Arequipeños en la Profesional (aunque me da lata que sean malos en primera).. Tendriamos que buscar otro escenario porque la localia Estadio/ Equipo seria Melgar/ M. Melgar , IDUNSA/ Monumental y Total Clean= ? Tendrian que Habilitar el estadio de la Tomilla, sachaca o uno de Paucarpata o el Maracana de Mariano Melgar :lol: cual ??????


quiza caiga mal lo que voy a decir, pero por mi que el Total clean se vaya a segunda y no regrese mas, es un equipo que no aporto nada al futbol profesional.

en mi parecer un equipo totalmente improvisado sin base ni fundamento, este tipo de equipos (iba decir instituciones pero ni eso son) no le hacen ningun bien a nuestro ya opaco futbol profesional

y no tiene nada que ver que sea de Arequipa, cualquier equipo que no ofrezca nada, que no sea una institucion solida no solo no aportan y estan de relleno sino que encima hacen papelones como lo hizo este 2007 el total Clean

yo se que uds son de Arequipa y quisieran ver a mas equipos Arequipenos en primera, pero si yo fuera Arequipena preferiria que haya uno solo y que ese haga un torneo digno antes que hayan 4 y que den pena, calidad antes que cantidad.

y sinceramente siempre me he preguntado como la 2da ciudad del Peru como es Arequipa nunca ha tenido un equipo grande, bien conformado y serio que pueda pelear un campeonato. Arequipa merece un buen equipo con todo lo que eso significa, por lo todo que esta ciudad representa en el Peru.


----------



## Chocaviento

MuNaySha said:


> quiza caiga mal lo que voy a decir, pero por mi que el Total clean se vaya a segunda y no regrese mas, es un equipo que no aporto nada al futbol profesional.
> 
> en mi parecer un equipo totalmente improvisado sin base ni fundamento, este tipo de equipos (iba decir instituciones pero ni eso son) no le hacen ningun bien a nuestro ya opaco futbol profesional
> 
> y no tiene nada que ver que sea de Arequipa, cualquier equipo que no ofrezca nada, que no sea una institucion solida no solo no aportan y estan de relleno sino que encima hacen papelones como lo hizo este 2007 el total Clean
> 
> yo se que uds son de Arequipa y quisieran ver a mas equipos Arequipenos en primera, pero si yo fuera Arequipena preferiria que haya uno solo y que ese haga un torneo digno antes que hayan 4 y que den pena, calidad antes que cantidad.
> 
> y sinceramente siempre me he preguntado como la 2da ciudad del Peru como es Arequipa nunca ha tenido un equipo grande, bien conformado y serio que pueda pelear un campeonato. Arequipa merece un buen equipo con todo lo que eso significa, por lo todo que esta ciudad representa en el Peru.



Arequipa en futbol hno: estamos mallllll por eso soy del cienciano de cusco


----------



## AQPCITY

What.. Yo se que los equipos nuevos de aqp son desepcionantes,, pero acuertadte que el FBC melgar tiene mas de 25 años en el futbol profesional y es unico equipo provinciano vigente en ganar un Campeonato Nacional 1982 (cienciano solo gano un torneo clausura). ademas los rojinegros tienen historia y una hinchada importante y han aportado muchos Jugadores a Selecciones Nacionales y clubs en el extranjero...
Pero si concuerdo contigo Munaysha que arequipa se merece un mejor nivel de futbol... Solo que si Lima tiene 4 equipos mediocres, AQP deberia tener 3 equipos iguales


----------



## peruanito

para que tener o querer un equipo arequipeño mas de bajo nivel futbolistivo y economico, ya paso eso con la UNSA (que por cierto puede volver a primera como IDUNSA) y esta pasando con el Total Clean, para que un equipo mas si su taquilla no va alcanzar para nada, una ciudad pequeña en un pais con poca tradicion futbolera es solo para matar de hambre a sus jugadores, lo ideal seria que suban a primera equipos de ciudades que aun no han visto a un equipo de categoria en sus recintos deportivos, les aseguro que si sube sube el AGUILA DE HUANCAYO lminimo tendria una asistencia no menor de 7 mil espectadores en un partido con un equipo chico, si sube el HOSPITAL, seria lo mismo, puesto que seria el unico representante y centraria la espectativa del publico local.


----------



## jose18sb

Lo de la cantidad de publico en un estadio es subjetivo, si el equipo responde bien y obtiene buenos resultados las personas o la afición responde también...así sea un equipo con poco arraigo pupular.. si no miremos el FBC Melgar que si bien es un equipo con una hinchada importante, comparemos los partidos cuando estaba bien de cuando estaba mal en publico...


----------



## Inyector

Recuerdo que cuando aún estaba el Atletico universidad en primera y se encontraba en los ultimos lugares ya casi para descender, los propios dirigentes del club decían que le tenían más fe y estaban mas entusiasmados con el IDUNSA que por esas epocas jugaba en la liga de arequipa. Sobre los equipos que actualmente estan en la copa peru ojo que el Juan Aurich que actualmente esta en disputa del titulo no es el historico Juan Aurich que se conoce. El actual equipo de Juan Aurich de La Victoria, uno de los tantos Juan Aurich que hay en Lambayeque, no confundirse.Me gustaría que suba el equiop de pucallpa o huancayo. Esta ultima etapa de la copa peru me hace recordar cuando era pequeño e iba con mi viejo al estadio nacional a ver la liguilla final. Recuerdo las tribunas llenas de los provincianos residentes en Lima. Era una fiesta.


----------



## peruanito

por q la gente deja de apoyar a los equipos cuando suben a primera, esta es una foto del partido AGUILA - HUAMANGA, el estadio estuvo repleto, falto espacio en las tribunas, la gente estaba hombro con hombro, por que pierde emocion si se supone que cuando el equipo llega a primera , es futbol es de mucho mayor nivel y mas atractivo, he incluso los precios de las localidades son los mismos y en muchos casos mas bajos.


----------



## jose18sb

Yo creo que la gente deja de apoyar a sus equipos cuando suben a primera, por que cuando todavía están en segunda o copa Perú, los últimos partidos son emocionantes de vida o muerte por que todos quieren subir pero solo unos lo logra, osea las personas se emocionan y acompañan a su equipo en mancha hasta las ultimas, ya cuando suben a primera ya no hay tanta emoción...:lol:


----------



## skyperu34

Fotossss, este thread no espara discutir sobre equipos de fútbol y su rendimiento, sino para mostrar fotos de estadios. 

Me gsutaría ver mas fotos de los exteriores del estadio UNSA por ejemplo... y del Mariano Melgar...


----------



## Chocaviento

skyperu34 said:


> Fotossss, este thread no espara discutir sobre equipos de fútbol y su rendimiento, sino para mostrar fotos de estadios.
> 
> Me gsutaría ver mas fotos de los exteriores del estadio UNSA por ejemplo... y del Mariano Melgar...



Bien yo voy a ir con mi camara de reportera y tomaré todas las fotos :banana: ya vienen las fotos!!!


----------



## Inyector

*Sobre la remodelación del estadio nacional*

Estos últimos días estuve revisando los planos y el expediente técnico que tiene el IPD para llevar a cabo la "remodelación y ampliación" del estadio nacional. Aqui mi comentario:

- La idea principal del proyecto consiste en ampliar la capacidad del estadio a un nuevo aforo de 60 000 espectadores entre tribunas y palcos.Los palcos deberán tener un área de 22.80 m2 cada uno con capacidad para 9 personas. Dichos palcos deben construirse en las tribunas de oriente y occidente, y si es posible tambien en norte y sur. Construir además un palco VIP con capacidad para 80 personas y estar de 40 m2,remodelar las cabinas de prensa, techar las cuatro tibunas y remodelar los exteriores del estadio. Aparte considerar las puntos de seguridad, rápida evacuación, la buena visibilidad desde cualquier punto del escenario, la megafonía, etc. La opción que proponen los directores de este proyecto para lograr la ampliación es bajar el nivel del campo de juego y sobre el espacio ganado consturir los nuevos anillos de tribunas.

Me sorprende que los directivos del IPD consideren eliminar la zona de la pista atlética ya que si bien el estadio se utiliza para fútbol, se entiende que un estadio nacional abarca diversas actividades deportivas (como atletismo, rugby,etc) y culturales asi como eventos de diversas caracteristicas y además es el principal recinto de un país. Pongo como ejemplo los estadios nacionales de Chile, Republica Checa, etc. no sólo sirven para el fútbol.La remodelación sólo toma en cuenta las normas FIFA mas no las de la IAAF. que norma pistas atleticas con 8 carriles (no con 6 o 4 como tenemos en el Perú).

Si bien es cierto que aparte se está por remodelar el estadio Galvez Chipoco de Barranco para competencias de atletismo (ojo que no le pertenece al IPD sino a la municipalidad de Barranco) y se lleva a cabo la remodelación de la pista atletica de la videna como primer paso para una remodelación del recinto, estas dos obras no bastarían para cubrir con la demanda de atletas que practican deportes atleticos.

- La "remodelación" no incluye a las personas con discapacidad, no menciona para nada la posibilidad de construir rampas, o pasamanos para personas con cierta discapacidad. Si queremos remodelar y poner nuestro pirncipal recinto deportivo al nivel de otro países, porque no tomamos en cuenta las personas con discapacidad como sí lo hacen en Europa por ejemplo?

- Tampoco se incluye el aumentar el número de cámaras de vigilancia (que actualmente existen) en el interior y exterior del estadio. Dichas cámaras ayudarían a un mejor control de los asistentes especialmente de las llamadas barras bravas. Se podría trabajar con la policía nacional; pero el IPD no lo ha tomado en cuenta.

- No se plantea compar o remodelar el marcador electrónico. Para ser un recinto deportivo importante, nos quedamos muy atrasados con el marcador.

- No incluye remodelar las luminarias, que no alumbran casi nada y algunas no funcionan.

- No menciona para nada a la torre que es el símbolo caracteristico del estadio. O planea remodelarla tambien o derrumbarla.

- Y lo que más me sorprende es que no se contempla en el proyecto ningún lugar que se encuentra dentro (mejor dicho bajo las tribunas) del estadio como lo son: la biblioteca, el coliseo Mauro Mina, la piscina, el salón de las americas,el comedor,el albergue, el museo del deporte, las oficinas de: tennis, lucha, golf, voley, y un largo etc de dependencias que funcionan en el estadio.

Será acaso que la "remodelación" se está tomando a la ligera ya que se omiten varios puntos?????


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Interesante tus puntos de vista, a mi tampoco me parece bueno que eliminen la pista atlética, me parece algo complicado aumentar el aforo del Estadio Nacional, la única forma sería eliminar la pista atlética y hacer otra bandeja más...

Para mantener vivo este thread con imágenes:

Estadio Mansiche




















Estadio Monumental






































Están horribles las fotos del Mansiche, pero uno de estos días voy a ir a tomarle unas mejores fotos


----------



## peruanito

una pequeñita del monumental de la UNSA


----------



## Inyector

Unas del Mansiche en un campeonato de atletismo

Aqui se aprecia la remodelada tribuna de occidente:



















Aqui otra:


----------



## Chocaviento

peruanito said:


> una pequeñita del monumental de la UNSA


Que linda foto, se ve precioso el estadio muy lindo, por algo es monumental :banana::banana:


----------



## Jose Perez

el estadio de Arequipa es el mejor en general,por dentro y fuera es muy limpio y bello.


----------



## Inyector

Pero como dijo un representante de la CONMBEBOL, le falta maquillaje.


----------



## Chocaviento

Inyector said:


> Pero como dijo un representante de la CONMBEBOL, le falta maquillaje.


Una pintada si estaria bien. un color blanco con el mismo color de las torres de la villa medica le irian bien y si tienes mucha razon en eso


----------



## rafo18

Parece que se olvidaron de ponerse las zapatillas :lol:


----------



## Inyector

La realidad del deporte nacional


----------



## Exrexnotex

El estadio monumental, con solo unos pequenos arreglos esteticos , tiene para mas. De por si es impresionante , pero con un poco mas de "dedicacion", llegaria a ser aun mas "grande".


----------



## jose18sb

A veces prefieren correr sin zapatillas, por entre correr así y con otras que no son adecuadas para eso, mejor sin zapatillas por que te sientes más liviano y no sientes nada en los pies...


----------



## Poligono

Inyector said:


> Estos últimos días estuve revisando los planos y el expediente técnico que tiene el IPD para llevar a cabo la "remodelación y ampliación" del estadio nacional. Aqui mi comentario:
> 
> - La idea principal del proyecto consiste en ampliar la capacidad del estadio a un nuevo aforo de 60 000 espectadores entre tribunas y palcos.Los palcos deberán tener un área de 22.80 m2 cada uno con capacidad para 9 personas. Dichos palcos deben construirse en las tribunas de oriente y occidente, y si es posible tambien en norte y sur. Construir además un palco VIP con capacidad para 80 personas y estar de 40 m2,remodelar las cabinas de prensa, techar las cuatro tibunas y remodelar los exteriores del estadio. Aparte considerar las puntos de seguridad, rápida evacuación, la buena visibilidad desde cualquier punto del escenario, la megafonía, etc. La opción que proponen los directores de este proyecto para lograr la ampliación es bajar el nivel del campo de juego y sobre el espacio ganado consturir los nuevos anillos de tribunas.
> 
> Me sorprende que los directivos del IPD consideren eliminar la zona de la pista atlética ya que si bien el estadio se utiliza para fútbol, se entiende que un estadio nacional abarca diversas actividades deportivas (como atletismo, rugby,etc) y culturales asi como eventos de diversas caracteristicas y además es el principal recinto de un país. Pongo como ejemplo los estadios nacionales de Chile, Republica Checa, etc. no sólo sirven para el fútbol.La remodelación sólo toma en cuenta las normas FIFA mas no las de la IAAF. que norma pistas atleticas con 8 carriles (no con 6 o 4 como tenemos en el Perú).
> 
> Si bien es cierto que aparte se está por remodelar el estadio Galvez Chipoco de Barranco para competencias de atletismo (ojo que no le pertenece al IPD sino a la municipalidad de Barranco) y se lleva a cabo la remodelación de la pista atletica de la videna como primer paso para una remodelación del recinto, estas dos obras no bastarían para cubrir con la demanda de atletas que practican deportes atleticos.
> 
> - La "remodelación" no incluye a las personas con discapacidad, no menciona para nada la posibilidad de construir rampas, o pasamanos para personas con cierta discapacidad. Si queremos remodelar y poner nuestro pirncipal recinto deportivo al nivel de otro países, porque no tomamos en cuenta las personas con discapacidad como sí lo hacen en Europa por ejemplo?
> 
> - Tampoco se incluye el aumentar el número de cámaras de vigilancia (que actualmente existen) en el interior y exterior del estadio. Dichas cámaras ayudarían a un mejor control de los asistentes especialmente de las llamadas barras bravas. Se podría trabajar con la policía nacional; pero el IPD no lo ha tomado en cuenta.
> 
> - No se plantea compar o remodelar el marcador electrónico. Para ser un recinto deportivo importante, nos quedamos muy atrasados con el marcador.
> 
> - No incluye remodelar las luminarias, que no alumbran casi nada y algunas no funcionan.
> 
> - No menciona para nada a la torre que es el símbolo caracteristico del estadio. O planea remodelarla tambien o derrumbarla.
> 
> - Y lo que más me sorprende es que no se contempla en el proyecto ningún lugar que se encuentra dentro (mejor dicho bajo las tribunas) del estadio como lo son: la biblioteca, el coliseo Mauro Mina, la piscina, el salón de las americas,el comedor,el albergue, el museo del deporte, las oficinas de: tennis, lucha, golf, voley, y un largo etc de dependencias que funcionan en el estadio.
> 
> Será acaso que la "remodelación" se está tomando a la ligera ya que se omiten varios puntos?????


Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con que se suprima la pista atlética del estadio Nacional, aunque si me gustaría que se pueda ampliar, creo que bastaría con agregarle los palcos tanto en oriente como en occidente y talvez aumentar una sección de tribuna popular en norte y sur y nada más, con eso bastaría para acercarse a 60 mil personas y sin tocar en nada la pista atlética, ojala que reconsideren y tengan en cuenta que el formato del Nacional es de tipo olímpico y debe llevar su pista atlética, espero que puedan asesorarse con personas entendidas en el tema, por que de verdad si queda como el Gracilazo a mi gusto va a quedar horrible.

*Bueno aprovecho este espacio para preguntar a los amigos arequipeños de que color es el uniforme completo del Piérola, saludos.*


----------



## paquinho

No necesariamente un estadio con pista atletica al adaptarse para ser exclusivamente de futbol termina feo... miren el estadio de Burdeos (Girondins) ese estadio fue bien adaptado para el futbol, que el Garcilaso haya sido adaptado de la peor forma no significa que todos terminen mal. Ahora, obviamente si es que el estadio va a tener el nombre de Estadio Nacional, definitivamente debe tener pista atletica y reglamentaria para competiciones oficiales (a menos que vayan a cambiarle el nombre por Estadio Nacional de Futbol, y vayan a construir otro para las otras disciplinas). creo que una de las opciones es adaptar las perreras para que se puedan extender en las 4 tribunas y permitir que se acerquen mas a la cancha (algo asi como el Stade de France, pero sin el mecanismo tan complejo que tiene).


----------



## peruanito

unas fotos mas del estadio huancayo, vean la cantidad de publico, este es el partido AGUILA-IDUNSA minimo de espectadores unas 30 000 personas,

arriba tribuna occidente, abajo tribuna oriente


----------



## peruanito




----------



## skyperu34

Maqueta del actual Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo, 25 000 espectadores... Para recordar...


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

deberian pintar las graderias de ese color y porqué mas osado aún, ponerle sillas de ese color


----------



## Chocaviento

Trujillo debe tener un estadio monumental! El coloso del norte! ojalá que haya algun proyecto para un gran estadio que represente a todo el norte.


----------



## forestoso

*DONDE ESTA EL CHISTE*



rafo18 said:


> :hno:
> 
> Parece que se olvidaron de ponerse las zapatillas :lol:


Las muchachas sin zapatilaas estan en seria desventaja. 

Por mas que sin zapatillas tengan los pies mas ligeros, SI estan descalzas es porque en los entrenamientos no disponen de las zapatillas adecuadas. 

Lo que es ms triste, parece ser una competencia de caracter nacional o regional, por la camiseta de la representatne de Ica.

Si bien hace falta infraestructura, apoyo a los deportistas tambien es importatisimo. Sinó miremos los estadios de Cuba. Las medallas olimpicas no se consiguen con tribunas, butacas y menos con palcos.


----------



## forestoso

aclaración, mo comentario respecto a Cuba no tienen ningun tinte político, me estoy refiriendo solamente a lso aspectos deportivos.


----------



## Inyector

cierto la infraestructura no lo hace todo, pero tengamos en cuenta que en el país hay potencial para desarrollar muchos deportes mas no se cuenta con el apoyo neceario.


----------



## Inyector

Chocaviento said:


> Trujillo debe tener un estadio monumental! El coloso del norte! ojalá que haya algun proyecto para un gran estadio que represente a todo el norte.


Por ahi vi una proyecto que plantea construir palcos sobre la tribuna de occidente, y una segunda bandeja en cada unas de las tribunas restantes. De esta manera se podría llegar a 42 000 personas. Aunque creo que este proyecto no contaba con sustento técnico, además creo que no hay espacio suficiente a los costados del estadio.


----------



## Inyector

Con respecto al estadio nacional, se entiende que es un estadio muy parecido a un estadio olimpico, es decir polideportivo. Si no mejor cambienle el nombre y ponganle estadio Jose Diaz. La remodelación tiene varias omisiones.


----------



## Poligono

paquinho said:


> No necesariamente un estadio con pista atletica al adaptarse para ser exclusivamente de futbol termina feo... miren el estadio de Burdeos (Girondins) ese estadio fue bien adaptado para el futbol, que el Garcilaso haya sido adaptado de la peor forma no significa que todos terminen mal. Ahora, obviamente si es que el estadio va a tener el nombre de Estadio Nacional, definitivamente debe tener pista atletica y reglamentaria para competiciones oficiales (a menos que vayan a cambiarle el nombre por Estadio Nacional de Futbol, y vayan a construir otro para las otras disciplinas). creo que una de las opciones es adaptar las perreras para que se puedan extender en las 4 tribunas y permitir que se acerquen mas a la cancha (algo asi como el Stade de France, pero sin el mecanismo tan complejo que tiene).


El estadio de Burdeos no me parece nada bonito, se ve como un estadio parchado, es más los estadios franceses son de los más feos que he visto de los países desarrollados, apenas el Saint Denis y el de Lyon podrían entrar en la categoría de grandes estadios, nada como para compararse a Alemania, Inglaterra o hasta Italia.

Por otro lado, existen 2 formatos más usados para la construcción de estadios, estos son el formato olímpico que generalmente tienen forma ovalada y cuentan con una pista atlética para la práctica de múltiples deportes, la mayoría de este tipo de formato de estadio se construye para estadios pertenecientes a municipios y entes estatales por ser útiles para la práctica de múltiples deportes.

Y el otro es el formato solo para fútbol, generalmente de forma casi cuadrada o rectangular sin pista atlética, este modelo de estadio se construye mayoritariamente para clubes de fútbol, ya que siendo clubes únicamente de fútbol no tienen la necesidad de compartir su recinto con otras disciplinas, por eso casi ningún estadio propio cuenta con pista atlética.

En el caso del estadio nacional al quitarle la pista y conservar una forma ovalada se convierte en un híbrido, con tribunas laterales pegadas al campo y tribunas populares alejadas de este con un espacio de media luna inservible, es por eso que me parece que, el estadio nacional no perteneciendo a ningún club particular, siendo el estadio de “todos” para la disputa de múltiples deportes y teniendo una forma ovalada debería tener necesariamente por una cuestión tanto funcional como estética la pista atlética.


----------



## Inyector

totalmente de acuerdo ^^


----------



## Inyector

*Torres Belón reabriría sus puertas en enero*

La tan ansiada reinauguración del estadio Enrique Torres Belón, tendrá que esperar unas semanas más, debido al retraso en los trabajos de remodelación que se vienen dando, en la culminación de la tribuna occidente. 
Aunque los trabajos se encuentran avanzados en un 90%, la remodelación e inauguración total del “Coloso de Piedra”, continúa relegándose al no contarse con la suficiente mano de obra, para refaccionar las partes deterioradas por el paso de los años. 

Restando la culminación de un sector de las vigas de la tribuna de occidente, que servirán para afianzar el calaminón a instalarse, para cubrir de los rayos del sol al público que se dé cita al recinto para espectar encuentros de fútbol o cualquier espectáculo deportivo. 

Otro punto importante, es la nivelación de la pista atlética de tierra que bordea el terreno de juego de césped artificial, preocupando de alguna manera a la empresa contratista Guinopol por la cantidad de piedritas que pueda arrastrar el viento hacía el campo. 

Con servicios higiénicos operativos, graderías refaccionadas, así como cabinas de radio y televisión, sala de prensa y pasadizos y el tablero electrónico, del Enrique Torres Belón permitirán apreciar al público con todas las comodidades de encuentros de fútbol como las de cualquier otro escenario deportivo del país.


----------



## forestoso

Parece que no hay espacio para las tribunas en las curvas "sur" y "norte". Me pareceria excesivo completar una tremenda mole. Si como afirman ese club lleva 20 000 espectadores, tambien es cierto que los equipos suben, bajan y despues desaparecen. Caso extremo el Estudiantes de Medicina de Ica. Es una ciudad que se esta quedando en la infraestructura deportiva a pesar que han tenido un par de atletas con buenos resultados. 
Recuerden que despues de Lima es el departamento que mas futbolistas ha aportado a las selecciones: JJ Muñante, Olaechea, Hugo Sotil, Walter Ormeño.

El desarrollo de la infraestructura no esta acompanhada de una buena administración de los clubes. Esto conlleva la desidia del publico y la escaza asisntencia. Son pocos los equipos que se mantienen por sus clubes y la hinchada en la Capital u otras ciudades grandes y que cada cierto tiempo puede ser patrocinado por una empresa grande como son U, ALianza, Cienciano, Melgar, Bolognesi. Dos clubes dependen de una empresa como son SAN Martin, Cristal. Empresas de los dos sectores productivos mas rentables del pais como son la pesqueria y mineria han respaldado algunos clubes, pero no entran en serio porque el futbol peruano ests desprestigiado. Si nuestra clase dirigencial fuera efectiva (utopia?) se podria contar con el auspicio de las mineras millonarias y otras empresas grandes.


----------



## hcastgu

ESTADIO HEROES DE SAN RAMON - CAJAMARCA


----------



## hcastgu

ESTADIO ALIARDO SORIA - PUCALLPA


----------



## rafo18

El de Pucallpa me gusta mucho, es humilde pero de buen gusto kay:


----------



## peruanito

hcastgu said:


> ESTADIO ALIARDO SORIA - PUCALLPA


es ejemplo de trabajo del gobierno regional y provincial, solo era cuestion de ponerse las pilas y ahora tienen un estadio de muy buen nivel


----------



## peruanito

*aliardo soria*


----------



## peruanito

*torres belon*










exterior


----------



## trujiyork

que bonita fachada


----------



## elano

-una preg alguien sabe en que quedo lo del estadio de juliaca - puno xq vi una bonita maqueta q parece q lo iban a remodelar 

-alguien sabe si se remodelara el rosas pampas y cuanto sera su capacidad?

-y donde jugara el minero de huarochiri creo q iba a jugar en tarma y cuanta capacidad tiene ese estadio , grax


----------



## brian_cusco13

wau el de pucallpa me encanta!!!!!!!


----------



## FerGon




----------



## FerGon

Huaraz tendrá un nuevo Rosas Pampa

(Huaraz) Un nuevo rostro tendrá el estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz, que en las próximas semanas será sometido a una serie de cambios en su infraestructura y ampliación en su aforo.

En una concurrida conferencia de prensa realizada en Huaraz, el presidente del Gobierno Regional de Áncash, César Álvarez Aguilar, anunció ante la presencia del Congresista de la República y Presidente del club Sport Áncash, José Mallqui Beas, diversas autoridades y periodismo en general, el inicio de la construcción del nuevo Estadio Rosas Pampa que albergará aproximadamente 20 mil espectadores.

"En 45 días (podría ser 60 días también) deben terminar todos los tramites ante el SNIP, la licitación para iniciar la construcción del nuevo estadio. No vamos a remodelar el Rosas Pampa, lo vamos a construir de nuevo”, dijo el titular del Gobierno Regional.

“La presencia de José Mallqui en esta conferencia demuestra una vez más que es una persona que apoya al deporte por lo que sus opiniones son imparciales y quiere lo mejor para Áncash", agregó Álvarez Aguilar.

Por otro lado, el presidente de la ‘Amenaza Verde’ dijo que "han pasado muchos presidentes regionales que utilizaron su cargo como instrumento político diciendo que iban a construir el estadio, pero esperemos que hoy lo que hemos visto en maqueta y vídeos se haga realidad".

El nuevo Estadio Rosas Pampa tendrá similitud con el Estadio Monumental de Universitario
PUBLICIDAD
de Deportes. Su aforo será para 18 mil personas cómodamente sentadas, tendrá cuatro torres de iluminación, tablero electrónico, tribunas techadas, sistema especial de drenaje, palcos suites, oficinas administrativas deportivas, sala de prensa y cabinas de transmisión, comedores, restaurantes. El monto total de la obra será de 35 millones 219 mil 426 nuevos soles.

VIDENITA PODRIA ALBERGAR PARTIDOS
Por otro lado el presidente regional se refirió al pedido del alcalde de Huaraz, Lombardo Mautino, para que se le otorgue la propiedad del terreno en el cual se plantea construir un lote de tribunas para la Videnita de Huaraz.

En este punto señaló que su gestión apoya todas las acciones en favor del deporte, pero es necesario mencionar que "la transferencia de propiedad implica realizar gestiones ante la Federación Peruana de Fútbol, la Superintendencia de Bienes del Estado, aprobación de comisiones y el pleno del Consejo Regional, lo que demorará más de tres meses".

En este sentido el presidente César Álvarez planteó una propuesta mediante el cual el Gobierno Provincial de Huaraz tendría que transferir los 4 millones de soles ofrecidos a favor del Gobierno Regional, en su calidad de unidad ejecutora, y de esta manera sea esta entidad regional la encargada de ejecutar la construcción de estas tribunas. "Si hay voluntad política iniciamos esta construcción en forma inmediata", recalcó. 



http://www.peru.com/futbol/AutoNoticias/FutbolPortada/2008/01/23/DetalleNoticia99799.asp


----------



## pedro1011

Me encantará ver el Nacional convertido en un estadio prácticamente nuevo! :banana:


----------



## elano

buena la informacion pero el abuelo woodman hablo algo sobre de quitar unas mallas que no dejaban ver muy bien a los espectadores y tienes datos mas o menos para cuando estaran acabando con la remodelacion total del estadio nacional y cuando comienzan q io sepa ya se comenzaron a poner unas nuevas butacas en oriente y occidente y sobre el estadio de rosas pampas me parece excelente ya que ese estadio estaba kagao !


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum

Entonces el Nacional quedará exclusivo para fútbol al quitarse la pista atlética


----------



## brian_cusco13

que bn iugual que el garcialzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34

60 000 espectadores? Buen aforo !


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Render del nuevo estadio de Huaraz please?


----------



## kaMetZa

Ejem!! Disculpen =P

Unas fotitos del Estadio Nacional !

A lo lejos!










Más cerquita 










Se ve mejor pintado, aunque ese amarillo no me convence del todo!










D'onofrio, cerca de ti :happy: :lol:










Eso es todo !​


----------



## forestoso

*OJal se llené*



brian_cusco13 said:


> que bn iugual que el garcialzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Se le da mucha prioridad al futbol, algunos jugadores se creen y comportan como estrellas de cine pesar de desastroso resultadosy nos alegramos que se le quite la pista atletica a dos estadios. Especialmente si estos pertencen al IPD.

Al Voley le negaron la chance del Repechaje por ahorrarse $120 000, el sueldo del Chemo en 3 meses. 

Falta consistencia y planificación en la toma de decisiones.

Construyeron dormitorios en la Videna (propiedad IPD) pero los jugdodres no la usan. Peur es una de las primeras en tener ese tipo de Infraestructura, de la conmebol son pocas son pocas las federaciones con algo similar ura similar pero sus federaciones clasifican hace rato. 

LA JUSTIFICACION para ampliar el estadio nacional es ser sede de los juegos panamericanos en un futuro 2011? 2015? Las competencias que mas tribunas requieren son el atletismo, pero que hacemos con un estadio grande y sin pista atletica. Agrandar las tribunas de la videna ???
Para el futbol del panamericano existen sufiecientes estadios en Lima. 

Para ampliar la tribuna al lado de la via Expresa, me imagino la pista estará en un tunel como el Vicente Calderón al lado del rio Manzaneres. 
www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_pictures/europe/spain/madrid/madrid_vicente_calderon.shtml

Como se va hacer para llevar tanta gente, si los espacios disponibles alrededor del José Diaz se van a reducir mas aún. Van a tener que sacrificar areas verde de los parques alrededor. ????
Tenemos un estadio Grande que casi no se llena, pero para la época cuando este ampliado el nacional seguro ya habrán construido la prolongación de la javier Prado hasta la Carretra Central.


----------



## Chocaviento

El Monumental de la U es hermoso pienso que el Nacional deberia cambiarlo y remoderlarlo ojala que lo hagan, su estilo es del siglo pasado.


----------



## Poligono

FerGon said:


>


No estoy de acuerdo con que le quiten la pista atlética, se va a ver horrible, con tribunas laterales pegadas al campo y tribunas populares curvas alejadas de los arcos, ¡feo! es de lo más grotezco que le pueden hacer a un estadio de formato olímpico.

Me parece correcto el aumento del aforo, incluso ya había mencionado de la posibilidad de ampliarla hacía afuera pero sin tocar la pista atlética, bueno Woodman demuestra sus dotes empresariales para conseguir el presupuesto para las remodelaciones y mantenimiento de los recintos deportivos construídos en todo el Perú, pero definitivamente al quitarle la pista de atletismo al Nacional demuestra que de fútbol no sabe nada, ojalá los arquitectos o ingenieros encargados puedan hacer ver ese error.


----------



## forestoso

*Sacrificar pista ateltica en José Diaz, pero renovar SAn MArcos*



Poligono said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que le quiten la pista atlética, se va a ver horrible, con tribunas laterales pegadas al campo y tribunas populares curvas alejadas de los arcos, ¡feo! es de lo más grotezco que le pueden hacer a un estadio de formato olímpico.
> 
> Me parece correcto el aumento del aforo, incluso ya había mencionado de la posibilidad de ampliarla hacía afuera pero sin tocar la pista atlética, bueno Woodman demuestra sus dotes empresariales para conseguir el presupuesto para las remodelaciones y mantenimiento de los recintos deportivos construídos en todo el Perú, pero definitivamente al quitarle la pista de atletismo al Nacional demuestra que de fútbol no sabe nada, ojalá los arquitectos o ingenieros encargados puedan hacer ver ese error.



Es necesario una cuota de realismo, la pista atletica no se usa hace decadas creo. Para cualquier evento internacional de atletismo ha quedado angosto cada carril individual y tambien el hecho que ahora se usan 8 carriles. 
Lo que evidencia que seguimos atrasados en infrestructura deportiva eficiente. AUnque algunos estadios se les haya aumentado la capacidad, estos siguen teniendo asientos de cemento. Alguien informó que la capacidad del Mansiche es 25 000 pero considerando 40 cm de ancho por cada asiento, la tendencia actual es que los estadios ofrecen mas comfort. Derrepente es mas comodo y barato ver los espectaculos por television.No estoy pidiendo que sean como los de EE. UU. o Europa pero tambien atractivos al publico. 

Quedan solamente decisiones drásticas.

Aumentar la capacidad del José Diaz profundizando el campo, Desventaja: ADIOS PISTA ATLETICA
Incremtendo por la periferia de la parte alta. Desventaja :TUGURIZACION DE LA ZONA URBANA y/o SACRIFICIO DE OTROS ESPACIO PUBLICOS, MAYOR RIESGO DE INCIDENTES ENTRE BARRAS, ETc: ETC.


Ahora que se estan mejorando los accesos a la UNMSM, queda la alternativa del estadio Universitario para los eventos atleticos internacionales, esta vez, al reves que el José Diaz, subir el nivel de la cancha de Futbol y la pista, para que tenga 8 carriles y espacio para la rampas de salto largo.
Cuando construyeron el Nuevo Wembley no habia la certerza que Londres seria sede de las olimpiadas 2012, para lo que estan edificando un enorme estadio olimpico. Las pistas atleticas modernas incluso tienen 9 carriles, para asi cuidar del excesivo desgaste del carril Nr. 1 cuando se realizan pruebas de fondo y semifondo. Se procura prescindir de este carril en las pruebas de 100, 200, 400, 4x100 m planos y vallas 100, 110 , 400. 
La idea con el Nuevo Wembley era que de los 60-80 anhos de vida util calculada seria usado 2-3 veces para eventos de nivel mundial en atletismo, para ello debia ser necesario construir una plataforma 6 m sobre el nivel normal del campo de futbol. Esto cambairia la capacidad del Wembley de 
90 000 a 60 000 espectadores. La cosntruccion de esta plataforma duraria 
6 MESES. 

El Estade de France tiene un sistema hidraulico que permite acercar las tribunas para el futbol, pero solo aumenta la capacidad de 75 000 a 80 000. Aunque la transformacion solo toma 1 SEMANA.

En el caso del estadio de SAn Marcos lo mas practico seria un relleno. Si se quiere aumentar la capacidad, existe la posbilidad por la periferia, como se habia contemplado en un antiguo proyecto. Inconveniente: existe una huaca la lado, no se debe tocar patrimonio historico. 

Otros estadios requieren urgente pista sintetica para atletismo.


----------



## cibert

*Un estadio Ganador*

Comienzo de la fiesta Copa perú


















Asi terminaron


----------



## Exrexnotex

Luce bien el estadio. Damn se me olvido el nombre, se que es Chiclayo.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Elias Aguirre ?


----------



## pedro1011

El Elías Aguirre me hizo famoso por un día. Cuando Andina publicó esta espectacular foto en su web, fui (modestia aparte) uno de los primeros en verla y difundirla. Lo primero que hice fue mandarla a World Stadiums. Luego la mandé al IPD, en un e-mail en el que pedía que se publicara más fotos de los estadios, pues se avecinaba la Copa América y no había material, que era necesario sobre todo para los extranjeros, que querían conocer nuestras canchas.
El asunto es que, no sé cómo, la foto corrió de aquí para allá y apareció un domingo, junto con mi nombre, en plena página central del suplemento Todo Deporte de El Comercio. Fue justo el día de un partido de la selección por las eliminatorias (Perú-Brasil en el Monumental, si no me equivoco), así que hubo una amplia difusión. Me dedicaron todo un artículo a mí y a la foto, que apareció grande y espectacular. Fui famoso por un día. :lol:
El artículo comenzaba con: "el fútbol es uno de los grandes amores de Pedro (y mi apellido)". Eso me hizo matar de risa, pues si bien el fútbol me gusta, no es para tanto. 
Por eso siempre recuerdo con cariño el Elías Aguirre, en mi opinión, uno de los estadios provincianos con mejor arquitectura, y que además tiene bastante espacio para crecer.

PD: la foto, que es de alta resolución, la tenía en tamaño gigante. Lamentablemente, no sé cómo se me perdió, y sólo me quedé con la que se ve arriba, y con la que sigue (que sí pude conservar en su formato original, que es aún mayor que éste):


----------



## CessTenn

Buena historia Pedro, o sea que hasta mencionaron tu nombre por El Comercio


----------



## Chocaviento

Me encantaron las fotos, me gusta el futbol pero solo los partidos emocionantes no los demas  y bueno a pedido de SKY traigo una sorpresita  

*ESTADIO MONUMENTAL AREQUIPA *​
*(Ex estadio monumental de la UNSA)*​


----------



## skyperu34

Ya era de fotos nuevas ! Buen aporte e historia Pedro, buena foto chocaviento, pero solo una?


----------



## Chocaviento

skyperu34 said:


> Ya era de fotos nuevas ! Buen aporte e historia Pedro, buena foto chocaviento, pero solo una?


No querido SKY, aqui esta esta colección de fotos que he tomado hoy dia, estan todas dedicadas a ti, la ves pasada dijiste que querias ver fotos del estadio monumental Arequipa y hoy me escape del trabajo para traerte las fotitos  espero que sean de tu gusto (sabiendo que eres muy exigente  ) 

Para sky 

PD: Me fui a la zona de las barras bravas, te juro que me dio miedo ir por alli, no se creo que hasta el ambiente esta saturado de esa furia que caracteriza a las barras bravas :lol:





































Primero te muestro estas fotos de los al rededores


----------



## skyperu34

Chevere ! Gracias, si, también me causa esa sensación de miedo con solo ver tremenda mole, conociendo como es el asunto de las barras bravas.... Me gusta el detalle de las columnas vigas que sostienen las graderías...


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

bueno solo pa complemetar esas fotos de luz sobre la unsa en la 2da foto uds veran que esas construccion en la parte inferior es la zona e concentracion para los equipos ques epuedan alojar en le stadio, no se si algun etadio del peru tambien tiene estas instalaciones, pero ahi estan, comedor, cocina, habitaciones, sala de charlas y sala de reunions aislada del estadio en si 


alguien me diria cuanto dinero habrà costado el estadio monumental arequipa?


----------



## CessTenn

... Y por que EX Estadio Monumental de la UNSA? Solo le han cambiado de nombre, o ya no le pertenece a la Universidad?


----------



## rafo18

Es solo un cambio de nombre. Habra costado su buena plata mas de 15 millones de verdes.


----------



## Chocaviento

Y aqui unas fotos más que hoy tome 

Alli pueden ver que estan numeradas las posiciones de las personas  entran mas de 45 mil personas 

*NUESTRO LINDO MONUMENTAL *​:banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento

Faltan más fotitos  pague mi entrada y traje fotos de los interiores 

Pedrito tienes que actualizar o mejor aun hacer un nuevo tema, yo te dono mis fotitos  ojala hubiera tomado fotos cuando fue la final del cienciano y del river yo fui con mis primas y primos el estadio era un mounstruo  que lindos recuerdos que lindo nuestro Perú


----------



## brian_cusco13

LUZ
ESE ESTADIO IA NO ES DE LA UNSA XQ SE LLAMA ESTADIO MONUMENTAL DE LA UNSA
Y TUBE LA OPORTUNIDAD DE IR 2 VECES AHI CUANDO CIENCIANO GANO LA SUDAMERICANA Y CUANDO CIENCIANO PERDIO CON CRISTAL EN LA FINAL DEL AÑO 2005 PERO QUE LINDO ESTADIO
TE EQUIVOCAS TIENE PARA ALBERGAR 60,000 ESPERCTADORES
!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

brian_cusco13 said:


> LUZ
> ESE ESTADIO IA NO ES DE LA UNSA XQ SE LLAMA ESTADIO MONUMENTAL DE LA UNSA
> Y TUBE LA OPORTUNIDAD DE IR 2 VECES AHI CUANDO CIENCIANO GANO LA SUDAMERICANA Y CUANDO CIENCIANO PERDIO CON CRISTAL EN LA FINAL DEL AÑO 2005 PERO QUE LINDO ESTADIO
> TE EQUIVOCAS TIENE PARA ALBERGAR 60,000 ESPERCTADORES
> !!!!!!!!


Si segun los datos de la UNSA son 60 mil espectadores pero por seguridad reducen la capacidad y pienso que este bien, y bueno si ahora se llama estadio Monumental Arequipa


----------



## brian_cusco13

Chocaviento said:


> Si segun los datos de la UNSA son 60 mil espectadores pero por seguridad reducen la capacidad y pienso que este bien, y bueno si ahora se llama estadio Monumental Arequipa


Y XQ CAMBIARON EL NOMBRE??? SE ME HACE RARO
XQ AKA EN EL GARCILAZO CUANDO SE REINAUGURO LE CAMBIARON DE NOMBRE COMO ESTADIO MONUMENTAL INCA GARCILAZO DE LA VEGA DEL CUSCO, !!!!!!!!!!!! xq raz?


----------



## Chocaviento

brian_cusco13 said:


> Y XQ CAMBIARON EL NOMBRE??? SE ME HACE RARO
> XQ AKA EN EL GARCILAZO CUANDO SE REINAUGURO LE CAMBIARON DE NOMBRE COMO ESTADIO MONUMENTAL INCA GARCILAZO DE LA VEGA DEL CUSCO, !!!!!!!!!!!! xq raz?


La UNSA lo entrego a todos los arequipeños y dijo este es el estadio de Arequipa desde ahora es el estadio Monumental Arequipa  que bien que viniste a ver el partido final del Cienciano y River, viviste en carne viva la emocion del Mounstruo que fue este estadio


----------



## ensarman

seria bueno que AQP tuviera otro estadio asi de grande o aun mas grande que el de la unsa, tlavex si cavan un poco mas eliminen la pista atletica del estadio arequipa que nuca se usa, y remodelaran el estadio melgar que siempre se queda corto, ya para cualquer evento sea futbolitico o no


----------



## Chocaviento

Y bueno aqui algunas fotos del Estadio Monumental Arequipa 














































Y bueno ahora si entremos


----------



## ensarman

los estadios de AQP se estan quedando chicos, por ejemplo el estadio monumental se queda sin espacio en algun evento interncaional, como la copa america, me acuerdo que hace un tiempo vino la vigen de chapi y el estadio se lleno y no habia espacio para un alma mas.

hace mas tiempo aun cuando el melga lideraba la tabla de posisiones, y le tocaba jugar contra el cristal, ese estadio se lleno dejando a muchos con las ganas de entrar.

el estadio melgar siempre se llena, para cualquer evento deportivo, en este aspecto un estadio tan importante como el melgar no deberia ser tan pequeño ya que ahi se realizan eventos de todo tipo,(futbol, atletismo, etc)


----------



## brian_cusco13

PERO SI SE DAN CUENTA AQP ESTA BIEN CON SU ESTADIO, X EJEMPLO CUANDO JUEGA EL MELGAR CADA SEMANA EN AQP EN EL ESTADIO DE MELGAR SE LLENA, PERO CUANDO JUEGA EN LA UNSA NO C LLENA NI EL 15%
!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

brian_cusco13 said:


> PERO SI SE DAN CUENTA AQP ESTA BIEN CON SU ESTADIO, X EJEMPLO CUANDO JUEGA EL MELGAR CADA SEMANA EN AQP EN EL ESTADIO DE MELGAR SE LLENA, PERO CUANDO JUEGA EN LA UNSA NO C LLENA NI EL 15%
> !!!!!!!!!


Eso si es verdad, es que el Monumental Arequipa es grande, pero en un partido Perú con otro pais, revienta


----------



## brian_cusco13

Chocaviento said:


> Eso si es verdad, es que el Monumental Arequipa es grande, pero en un partido Perú con otro pais, revienta


DEHEXO UN EVENTO INTERNACIONAL SE LLENA, PERO COMO QUIEREN HACER NINGUN PARTIDO EN PROVINCIAS, NO QUIEREN SOLTAR A LIMA, NO C DARA;


----------



## Chocaviento

brian_cusco13 said:


> DEHEXO UN EVENTO INTERNACIONAL SE LLENA, PERO COMO QUIEREN HACER NINGUN PARTIDO EN PROVINCIAS, NO QUIEREN SOLTAR A LIMA, NO C DARA;


Yo se que se hará yo lo se 

Bueno y aqui más fotos, ya basta de tanto bla bla bla 

*EL MONUMENTAL AREQUIPA *​


----------



## ensarman

en la copa america, los dos estadios rebentaron de gente.

me enfoco mas en el melgar que es un estadio demasiado pequeño pra su bien mantenido cesped y una pista atletica sintetica, perfecta para cualquer evento de esa indole.

incluso su pequeño coliseo e box que tiene alado esta bien descuidado.

ese estadio necesita mas atencion!!! no puede ser tan pequeño.

regresando al tena del monumental...

este estadio es bien grande aunke aveces se llena, es bien imponente, se puede ver desde muchas partes de AQP, si se trepan a los edificios sabran de lo que les hablo


----------



## brian_cusco13

SIP ES MUY BUENO, LASTIMA QUE POCAS VECES SE HA LLENADO
LO BUENO ES QUE CADA AÑO SE LLENA X LO DE LA VIRGEN DE CHAPI!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

brian_cusco13 said:


> SIP ES MUY BUENO, LASTIMA QUE POCAS VECES SE HA LLENADO
> LO BUENO ES QUE CADA AÑO SE LLENA X LO DE LA VIRGEN DE CHAPI!!!!!!


Bueno si hablamos un llenado por el futbol, si es verdad, pocas veces pero por los juegos Bolivarianos se llenaba siempre, la Virgen de Chapi siempre lleno total y Juan Gabriel ni que se diga, otros conciertos tambien lo llenaron


----------



## tacall

Chocaviento said:


> Yo se que se hará yo lo se
> 
> Bueno y aqui más fotos, ya basta de tanto bla bla bla
> 
> *EL MONUMENTAL AREQUIPA *​


Esa luz mas positiva no puede ser jejeje


----------



## herbert_delgado

Al estadio de la UNSA .. no le pusieron .. Estadio Virgen de Chapi ??????











Unas fotos mas de la cancha y graderias


----------



## brian_cusco13

brian_lm13 said:


> *ESTADIO MONUMENTAL DE LA UNSA - AREQUIPA
> 65, 000 ESPECTADORES*


PRESENTACION A OTRO FORO!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

Se ven muy lindas las fotos del Monumental Arequipa


----------



## brian_cusco13

HIZE MAS PRESENTACIONES DE ESTADIOS MAS LUEGO LES PONGO EL ESTADIO CUSQUEÑO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

*ESTADIO MONUMENTAL "INCA GARCILAZO DE LA VEGA" DEL CUSCO
42 000 Espectadores*


----------



## ensarman

ese estadio lo remodelaron y se volvio otro monumento... es tambien ecenario de eventos futbolisticos internacionles, lomalo es que ahora los equipos no quieren ir hasta el cusco a jugar, eso me parece una escusa nomas :S


----------



## Exrexnotex

El estadio " Monumental de Arequipa " es bien chevre. Lo unico que necesita es un mejor tablero electronico , como el de la U, y mantener su cesped en buen estado , como el del Cuzco.


----------



## Chocaviento

INFORMACION DEL ESTADIO MONUMENTAL AREQUIPA

FUENTE: UNSA 

Instituto del Deporte Universitario 
Estadio "AREQUIPA" 
El Estadio de la UNSA se encuentra en el Área de Ciencias Sociales y alberga diferentes disciplinas deportivas en sus instalaciones, asi tenemos: 
Karate do: puerta n° 6 
Kung fu: puerta n°46 
Esgrima: puerta n°42 
Kyokushin: puerta n° 28 
Aikido: puerta n° 25 
Tenis de mesa: puerta n°6 
Ajedrez: puerta n°6


El Estadio contempla cuatro áreas específicas, cada una de las cuales brinda los siguientes servicios: 
Área de Deportistas:: 
Pista de Atletismo con carriles, según normas internacionales 
Campo de Fútbol según el reglamento internacional FIFA, con instalación de riego por aspersión. 
Vestuarios y Servicios Higiénicos para deportistas, jueces y árbitros. 
Acceso y estacionamiento de ambulancias. 
Gimnasios para entrenamiento de diferentes disciplinas deportivas (Boxeo, gimnasia, Artes Marciales, Físico Culturismo, etc.) 
Salones de instrucción teórico-práctico 
Alojamiento para delegaciones deportivas, para 120 personas. 

Área de Espectadores 
Tribunas con capacidad máxima para 60,000 espectadores 
Tribuna Preferencia, cubierta con una capacidad de 5,800 butacas, dividida en platea alta y baja. 
Servicios Higiénicos. 
Kioskos y Cabinas Telefónicas 
46 Módulos de acceso y salida con sus respectivos controles. 
Boleterías Generales, Cafetería. 
Foso Olímpico


Área de Periodistas: 
Palcos con capacidad para 240 periodistas. 
18 Cabinas para transmisión radial y TV. 
Sala de Prensa de 400 mts2. 
Salas de Redacción, Teles, Fax y Cabinas Telefónicas 
Sala de Conferencias de Prensa. 
Cafetería. 

Área de Servicios Generales 
Oficinas Administrativas. 
Taller de Mantenimiento. 
Vestuarios para Empleados. 
Central Telefónica 
Servicio Médico de emergencia y de tratamiento al deportista. 
Sala de máquinas, planta eléctrica de emergencia. 
Sala de máquinas de bombeo y equipo recirculador. 
El estadio cuenta con un sistema de iluminación artificial, con valores y potencia recomendados por las normas internacionales para transmisión de TV a color.
Para situaciones de emergencia se ha previsto un grupo electrógeno, que garantiza la continuación de cualquier espectáculo.


----------



## brian_cusco13

definitivamnt pero lo q da orgullo en el estadio es tener las cabinas para el periodismo de mjor calidad, las mjor en el peru segun analistas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peruanito

el monumental de la UNSA Perdon ahora Monumental de AREQUIPA no voy a negar q se ve realmente monumetal, tiene una infraestructura muy buena, pero creo q unos retoques no le caeria mal, seria bueno lasbutacas en oriente y occidente, una terreno de juego apropiado (buen estado) mm un tablero electronico y una q otra cosita q lo hace ver algo feito, no me gusta mucho, prefiero el garcilazo del cusco


----------



## peruanito

herbert_delgado said:


> Al estadio de la UNSA .. no le pusieron .. Estadio Virgen de Chapi ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unas fotos mas de la cancha y graderias


veo las fotos y no creo q entren 42 mil, incluso menos q el nacional, con tribunas hasta el suelo, ??? si aca entran 42 mil el nacional es de 35 mil y el de matute de 25 , ???? tampoco entiendo cual es la diferencia entre el estadio de matute y los estadios manuel rivera sanchez de chimbote y el Mansiche de Trujillo, donde entran los 10 mil espectadores de diferencia????

alguien me puede aclarar esto?

incluso si para q el nacional tenga 60 mil tienen q llegar a nivel de la cancha??? el de Arequipa mmm ? ya esta hasta abajo , dicen q tiene menos q el nacional??? No lo creo


----------



## peruanito

donde esta la diferencia???


----------



## skyperu34

Ambos estadios albergan a 45 000 personas... En aquel partido cienciano VS river plate, se contabilizaron 44 000 espectadores en un lleno total... Téngase ne cuenta que no se contabilizan invitados, prensa, etc...

Gracias porlas fotos chocaviento, me dejaste largamente satisfecho...! 

saludos


----------



## Chocaviento

Yo he mostrado algunas fotos con numeros a ver miren  segun la UNSA entran sentados 60 mil espectadores no 65 mil eso ya es demasiado. Por lo consiguiente al partido del Cienciano y del River yo les puedo confirmar lamentablemente sin fotos ni papeles, que donde estuvieron los hinchas del river habian grandes partes vacias a los lados, y los hinchas estaban en el centro asi para cuidar su integridad, fue por eso que muchos de los que compraron sus boletos se quedaron afuera y no pudieron entrar, segun esa vez se vendieron 60 mil boletos. pero no entraron al estadio más de 15 mil personas. 
Bueno esto es lo que sucedio en el partido del River y el Cienciano y si alguien fue a ver el partido puede certificar lo que digo de los espacios entre los hinchas del River y del Cienciano. Bueno no soy muy conocedora de estadios y no entre nunca al estadio nacional pero el de la Unsa tiene las tribunas altas y cuando se esta en la parte más alta se ve la cancha hacia abajo, no es como el estadio Melgar que se ve horizontalmente, seria bueno que alguien experto en estadios nos de su opinion tambien  cuantas personas entran en el estadio Melgar? ese estadio es pequeño.

Aqui esta la foto pero los numeros se ven aun algo lejos..


----------



## Chocaviento

Bueno aqui algunas fotos más del Monumental Arequipa 




















Los del River estuvieron en la zona sur 



















Espero que les gusten las fotitos 

Por razones de seguridad se dejaron varios metros vacios ya que los hinchas del River pidieron eso, creo que estuvo bien para cuidar el orden en el estadio. Bueno ahora toca otro estadio  Garcilazo esperamos las fotitos


----------



## elano

muy cheveres las fotos del monumental de la UNSA pero alguien sabe porque el melgar de arequipa no juega sus partidos de local en dicho estadio ?
y respecto al estadio nacional se que lo van a remodelar pero para cuando lo terminaran de techar y ampliar su capacidad ¿ :bash:


----------



## brian_cusco13

xq si melgar jugaria no c llenaria!!!!!!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Chocaviento, debo hacer algunas precisones a tus comentarios.



Chocaviento said:


> Yo he mostrado algunas fotos con numeros a ver miren  *segun la UNSA entran sentados 60 mil espectadores no 65 mil *eso ya es demasiado. Por lo consiguiente al partido del Cienciano y del River yo les puedo confirmar lamentablemente sin fotos ni papeles, que donde estuvieron los hinchas del river habian grandes partes vacias a los lados, y los hinchas estaban en el centro asi para cuidar su integridad, *fue por eso que muchos de los que compraron sus boletos se quedaron afuera y no pudieron entrar, segun esa vez se vendieron 60 mil boletos. pero no entraron al estadio más de 15 mil personas. *
> 
> 
> Bueno esto es lo que sucedio en el partido del River y el Cienciano y si alguien fue a ver el partido puede certificar lo que digo de los espacios entre los hinchas del River y del Cienciano. *Bueno no soy muy conocedora de estadios y no entre nunca al estadio nacional pero el de la Unsa tiene las tribunas altas y cuando se esta en la parte más alta se ve la cancha hacia abajo*, no es como el estadio Melgar que se ve horizontalmente, seria bueno que alguien experto en estadios nos de su opinion tambien  cuantas personas entran en el estadio Melgar? ese estadio es pequeño.
> 
> Por razones de seguridad se dejaron varios metros vacios ya que los hinchas del River pidieron eso, creo que estuvo bien para cuidar el orden en el estadio. Bueno ahora toca otro estadio  Garcilazo esperamos las fotitos


en cuanto a que el estadio de la UNSA es para 60 mil personas, es relativo. He señalado hasta la saciedad que el estadio se culmino para el año 1997 (Juegos Bolivarianos)y para esa fecha el aforo era efectivamente 60 mil. Pero en esta decada se dio una norma FIFA en la que todos los estadios deben tener asientos (aprox 30 cm por persona) asi la asistencia se ve seriamente reducidad contabilizando ya no los 60 mil iniciales sino 42 mil trescientos aproximadamente.

Sobre las afirmaciones que se quedaron quince mil personas fuera del river cienciano es cieto pero la razon no fue exactamente el espacio para la proteccion de la hinchada de river sino que hubo una sobreventa de boletos por parte de la dirigencia de Cienciano. Coincidentemente el mismo hecho se dio el año pasado en el partido Peru Paraguay recuerdan? (todas las voces acusan al diregnte de cienciano y presidente de la comison eliminatorias 2010 Juvenal Silva).


En cuanto a la vista del publico desde tribuna en la UNSA,la razon de esta perspectiva es la excavaciòn que tiene el estadio de la UNSA el mismo que tiene un forado como base del primer anillo de las tribunas. El nacional en cmabio es un estadio que tiene las tribunas a ras del suelo y el area de sus tribunas ocupa mas area horizontal por eso no existe esa "perspectiva hacia abajo"

el estadio melgar tiene aforo para 20 00 perosnas luego de su ultima remodleacion en 1982 para la participacion de Melgar en su primera copa libertadores ante lso equipos paraguayos sol de america y olimpia. Su construcciòn obedece los mismos parametros del nacional, de alli su perspectiva horizontal.[/COLOR]
Finalmente, me parece que te has equivocado con la ubicaciòn de los barristas de river. "Los borrachos del tablon" hinchada principal de river que llego a Aqp se ubico por orden de la policia nacional en el sector central de oriente baja y no en la parte alta de tribuna sur, la misma que estuvo llena de hinchas peruanos. 

Gracias por las fotos Luz


----------



## skyperu34

No alter ego, se ubicaron en la parte baja de tribuna sur, mas bullangueros y escandalosos que reunión de viejas chismosas de barrio...

Interesante aporte textual respecto al punto aforo de estadios...


----------



## Poligono

forestoso said:


> Es necesario una cuota de realismo, la pista atletica no se usa hace decadas creo. Para cualquier evento internacional de atletismo ha quedado angosto cada carril individual y tambien el hecho que ahora se usan 8 carriles.
> Lo que evidencia que seguimos atrasados en infrestructura deportiva eficiente. AUnque algunos estadios se les haya aumentado la capacidad, estos siguen teniendo asientos de cemento. Alguien informó que la capacidad del Mansiche es 25 000 pero considerando 40 cm de ancho por cada asiento, la tendencia actual es que los estadios ofrecen mas comfort. Derrepente es mas comodo y barato ver los espectaculos por television.No estoy pidiendo que sean como los de EE. UU. o Europa pero tambien atractivos al publico.
> 
> Quedan solamente decisiones drásticas.
> 
> Aumentar la capacidad del José Diaz profundizando el campo, Desventaja: ADIOS PISTA ATLETICA
> Incremtendo por la periferia de la parte alta. Desventaja :TUGURIZACION DE LA ZONA URBANA y/o SACRIFICIO DE OTROS ESPACIO PUBLICOS, MAYOR RIESGO DE INCIDENTES ENTRE BARRAS, ETc: ETC.
> 
> 
> Ahora que se estan mejorando los accesos a la UNMSM, queda la alternativa del estadio Universitario para los eventos atleticos internacionales, esta vez, al reves que el José Diaz, subir el nivel de la cancha de Futbol y la pista, para que tenga 8 carriles y espacio para la rampas de salto largo.
> Cuando construyeron el Nuevo Wembley no habia la certerza que Londres seria sede de las olimpiadas 2012, para lo que estan edificando un enorme estadio olimpico. Las pistas atleticas modernas incluso tienen 9 carriles, para asi cuidar del excesivo desgaste del carril Nr. 1 cuando se realizan pruebas de fondo y semifondo. Se procura prescindir de este carril en las pruebas de 100, 200, 400, 4x100 m planos y vallas 100, 110 , 400.
> La idea con el Nuevo Wembley era que de los 60-80 anhos de vida util calculada seria usado 2-3 veces para eventos de nivel mundial en atletismo, para ello debia ser necesario construir una plataforma 6 m sobre el nivel normal del campo de futbol. Esto cambairia la capacidad del Wembley de
> 90 000 a 60 000 espectadores. La cosntruccion de esta plataforma duraria
> 6 MESES.
> 
> El Estade de France tiene un sistema hidraulico que permite acercar las tribunas para el futbol, pero solo aumenta la capacidad de 75 000 a 80 000. Aunque la transformacion solo toma 1 SEMANA.
> 
> En el caso del estadio de SAn Marcos lo mas practico seria un relleno. Si se quiere aumentar la capacidad, existe la posbilidad por la periferia, como se habia contemplado en un antiguo proyecto. Inconveniente: existe una huaca la lado, no se debe tocar patrimonio historico.
> 
> Otros estadios requieren urgente pista sintetica para atletismo.



Tienes razón en decir que la pista atlética del Nacional cumple una labor más estética que funcional, por que la realidad nos indica que esa pista es escasamente usada para competencias internas de atletismo y menos internacionales, más aún siendo de 6 carriles y no ajustándose a las exigencias actuales.

Pero creo que la necesidad de mantener la pista atlética pasa por el sentido armónico estructural del estadio, como ya lo señale anteriormente, a mi parecer se verá bastante feo con tribunas curvas en sus populares, si la intención es convertirlo en un estadio de Fútbol netamente debería tener las 4 tribunas pegadas al campo, incluidas las populares como un verdadero estadio de fútbol, lo que se va a hacer con la remodelación es que se verá como un estadio camuflado y retransformado para la práctica del fútbol.

Por eso creo que lo mejor que podrían hacer es continuar con la ampliación que se quiere hacer hacía afuera, me parece que con esa ampliación mejorará drásticamente la fachada del Nacional, y eso es algo que siempre imaginé podría hacerse para poder darle un aire de modernidad al viejo Nacional, pero en cuanto al retiro de la pista atlética creo que no debería tocarse nada, incluso con la ya ampliación hacía arriba podría incluso subirse o retirarse las tribunas un poco para poder de una vez contar con la pista de 8 carriles y dejar la capacidad del estadio en 50 000 que no es nada mala, siendo ya con esta capacidad un estadio a considerarse grande y capaz de albergar cualquier tipo de evento deportivo, incluso atléticos.

Y por lo que he expuesto y por lo que es un deseo mío, espero que se pueda reconsiderar esta medida de quitar la pista atlética, saludos Forestoso.


----------



## janco

bueno el monumental de arequipa a mi parecer , es el segundo mejor estadio del peru despues de el d la "U" y el de iquitos es uno que sin ser monumental se ve bastante moderno.


----------



## janco

*IQUITOS-MAX AUGUSTIN*








Capacidad: 25,000. Césped artificial. 
por lo menos en este angulo se ve sensacional


----------



## peruanito

brian_cusco13 said:


> xq si melgar jugaria no c llenaria!!!!!!


no es q no lo llene lo q pasa es q los peruanos solo estamos acostumbrados a ir al estadio cuando el equipo juega bien o cuando esta en los primeros lugares, melgar tiene muchsima hinchada en arequipa, estoy seguro q si siempre pelearia los primeros puestos seria lleno el monumental


----------



## herbert_delgado

Melgar este año si va a jugar en el monumental ... no jugaban antes por que no llegaban a un acuerdo con la UNSA ... o por que Melgar no ganaba d elocal decian que les traia mala suerte ....

Y es muy cierto. si Melgar estuviera puntero o segundo ... el estadio estaria lleno todos los domingos ...


----------



## peruanito

herbert_delgado said:


> no jugaban antes por que no llegaban a un acuerdo con la UNSA ... o por que Melgar no ganaba d elocal decian que les traia mala suerte ..


esto es cierto recuerdo el apertura 2007 se fueron al monumental cuando iban de punteros en la tabla y pierden por goleada con el bolo 5 -1 luego con el muni 0-1 .

se ve un hermoso marco el estadio mariano melgar generalmente cuando juega melgar ese matiz de sus colores , su hinchada el infierno rojinegro alentando siempre incondicionalmente y el intenso sol q cae entre las 12 - 4 de la tarde genera un marco espectacular muy bueno, cuando estan en el monumental mmm , no se ve nada solo un gigante vacio


----------



## peruanito

esta foto es muy buena max austin


----------



## DoctorZero

El Monumental de la UNSA y el Max Austin en Iquitos se ven muy bien.

Vamos gente llenen los estadios! Esta bien que el espectáculo no sea la gran cosa, pero por lo menos hagan el intento


----------



## ensarman

sigo opinando que el estadio melgar esta muy pequeño para sus presentaciones!!!



peruanito said:


> esta foto es muy buena max austin


esa foto esta realmente buena. me gusta ese estadio


----------



## kikethegreat

el estadio de arequipa no creo q sea para 60000 personas, lo q te hace parecer q es mas grande q el nacional es el echo de que esta mas paradas las tribunas maximo le echo 45 igual al nacional


----------



## Chocaviento

kikethegreat said:


> el estadio de arequipa no creo q sea para 60000 personas, lo q te hace parecer q es mas grande q el nacional es el echo de que esta mas paradas las tribunas maximo le echo 45 igual al nacional


De todos modos no hay datos oficiales más que los de sus mismos constructores a simple ojo no podemos indicar cual es su capacidad. 

Habrá que ver cuales son las ventas de boletos en un partido con un lleno total (claro sin el peligro que hayan muertos y en si este lleno totalmente) 

Asi se ve el tiraje


----------



## brian_cusco13

Pocas veces se llena el estadio de la UNSA
pero a mik parecer tienen para mas de 50,000


----------



## Trickmetwice17

CessTenn said:


> Que????????????????
> Han usado el diseño 3D del Estadio Nacional que yo hice el año pasado :nuts:
> Comparemos:
> 
> Imagen que coloque en el thread de 3D;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagen publicada en la revista Caretas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Claramente se ve que le quitaron algunas estructuras al diseño original (mío) y le hicieron un par de modificaciones... Que falta de creatividad de estos arquitectos :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: cess tienes razon XD mandale una carta a Caretas =D por otro lado no me gusta la propuesta xP y por el hehco ke hayan plageado tu diseño me dice ke capaz no es muy seria la propuesta XP


----------



## charlie-aqp

Esta es la maqueta virtual de lo que posiblemente sera el nuevo estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz.


----------



## skyperu34

Que bien ! Luce interesante y fácil con capacidad para 20 000 o 25 000 espectadores...


----------



## CessTenn

Esta muy simpatico el futuro estadio de Huaraz!!
Ojala se construya :banana:
*Voy a construirlo en 3D, denme unos dias.


----------



## paquinho

Lo siento pero esas populares me parecen horrorosas... falta de gusto, por que tienen esa forma????


----------



## peruanito

paquinho said:


> Lo siento pero esas populares me parecen horrorosas... falta de gusto, por que tienen esa forma????


tienes razon q quisieron hacer con ese tipo de tribunas pierden mucho espacio


----------



## brian_cusco13

m guzta el nacional!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOL&CIELOAZUL

charlie-aqp said:


> Esta es la maqueta virtual de lo que posiblemente sera el nuevo estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz.


alguien sabe si este video es de verdad del proyecto ..no vaya ser uno mas que sacan los fanaticos que crean modelos en 3D como hicieron con un club de lima jaaj ..si este va ha ser el estadio de huaras entos si esta bonito ...


----------



## Inyector

Se ve bacan pero sinceramente no creo que lo construyan. Si todavia esperamos que Cienciano tenga un estadio propio (que lo prometió Juvental Silva en su anterior periodo) y el estadio de Alianza Atletico de Sullana.


----------



## rafo18

Por dentro se interesante, pero por fuera esta en nada. Ancash tendra dos estadios para 25 000 espectadores :banana:


----------



## Chocaviento

rafo18 said:


> Por dentro se interesante, pero por fuera esta en nada. Ancash tendra dos estadios para 25 000 espectadores :banana:


Una muy buena noticia


----------



## brian_cusco13

sip eso es bueno
un estadio mas xa el norte!!!!1


----------



## charlie-aqp

SE FIRMÓ CONVENIO ENTRE EL IPD Y MUNICIPALIDAD DE SULLANA QUE BENEFICIARÁ AL ESTADIO “CAMPEONES DEL 36”

Este mediodía en el Salón de la Presidencia del IPD, se firmó el convenio entre el Instituto Peruano del Deporte y la Municipalidad de Sullana, para mejorar el estadio “Campeones del 36”.

El Alcalde de Sullana Jaime Bardales Ruiz y el Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, suscribieron dicho convenio, teniendo un costo total de S/. 16’758,934.00, las obras de remodelación al recinto sullanense.




Cabe resaltar que el proyecto en mención, será financiado por la entidad edil de Sullana, en tanto que los recursos del IPD serán transferidos a dicho municipio, por la modalidad de Transferencias Financieras de acuerdo a lo establecido en el Presupuesto del Sector Público para este año.

En su intervención, el Ing. Woodman, resaltó la importancia de darle una modernidad al recinto sullanense, teniendo butacas nuevas, un techado, para capacidad de 18 a 20 mil personas, y con alumbrado eléctrico, quedando en la elección de la Municipalidad de Sullana, si continúa con el gramado natural, o colocan el sintético.

Además anunció que harán una licitación para construir un moderno Coliseo Cerrado en Sullana, con capacidad para tres mil espectadores, teniendo un costo aproximado de unos tres millones de soles.

Por su parte, el Alcalde Jaime Bardales, destacó que en el Año del Deporte en su ciudad, tendrán doble premio, pues no solo cambiarán la imagen del “Campeones del 36”, poniéndolo al servicio no solo del club Alianza Atlético, sino de la comunidad en general, y también podrán contar con un Coliseo moderno, reconociendo el trabajo del Ing. Woodman al frente del IPD.

El compromiso de la entidad que preside, será la de obtener la vialidad del proyecto, elaborar y aprobar el Expediente Técnico de la Obra, contratar y ejecutar la obra, responsabilizarse del mantenimiento de la obra una vez concluida, administrar y ejecutar los recursos que el IPD le transfiere con cargo al presente convenio.

Además deberá presentar al IPD el contrato y cronograma de desembolsos para la elaboración del expediente técnico y de la ejecución de la obra, abrir una cuenta de la cual se transferirán los recursos, solicitar al IPD las transferencias de acuerdo al cronograma y presentación de adelantos o valorizaciones por avance de obra.
Viernes 22 de Febrero del 2008.


http://www.ipd.gob.pe/3814/se-firmÓ...ue-beneficiarÁ--al-estadio-“campeones-del-36”


----------



## paquinho

Asuuuu se imaginan la cancha sintetica en Sullana a eso de las 12 del dia??? si en Piura nomas quemaba harto (tanto asi que un jugador del Cristal termino con los pies quemados).

Que bueno por Sullana, pero me da pena ya que eso en realidad debio corresponderle al Alianza Atletico, ya que nunca hicieron su estadio que anunciaron hace tantos años.


----------



## brian_cusco13

paquinho said:


> Asuuuu se imaginan la cancha sintetica en Sullana a eso de las 12 del dia??? si en Piura nomas quemaba harto (tanto asi que un jugador del Cristal termino con los pies quemados).
> 
> Que bueno por Sullana, pero me da pena ya que eso en realidad debio corresponderle al Alianza Atletico, ya que nunca hicieron su estadio que anunciaron hace tantos años.


sip me recuerdo de la noticia, dbrian texar ese estadio o jugar de noxe, ......... xq hara muxisima calior!!!!!!!!!!!
todavia con canxa sintetitca!!!!!!!!!!:nuts:


----------



## walymr

Yo siento mucha verguenza viendote escribir de esa manera, esto es un foro y demostremos que estamos en la capacidad de escribir decentemente y no dar muestras de que somos unos limitados.


----------



## kikethegreat

^^ jaja, dejalo al brother, aunque aveces tambien me llega pero al fin y al cabo aporta al foro.


----------



## kikethegreat

me parece o es una tribunaza la que estan contruyendo en moquegua, que bien!


----------



## CessTenn

^^ Asu, por fin se sabe algo sobre el estadio de Moquegua... Ese estadio me vacila un monton kay:
Que chevere que este en construccion... Que pena que no haya foristas moqueguanos en Incascrapers.


----------



## Inyector

Me parece muy buena la idea de ampliar el Miguel Grau del Callao, pese a que el Boys no este pasando una buena etapa, pero no veo que haya espacio suficiente para la ampliacion. El estadio de Moquegua (25 de Noviembre) se presenta como un buen proyecto.


----------



## rafo18

Que bien por el estadio moqueguano, auqnue un estadio para 25 000 espectadores en una ciudad que con las justas llega a los 100 000, no me parece muy factible.


----------



## cibert

Eso de que es mejor grass natural que artificial depende mucho, en el futuro todo va a ser artificial, los chimpunes para campos artificiales son caros de material liviano resistentes al calor al frio. y eso da la tecnologia, solo que en el perú se juega campos sinteticos con chimpunes comunes y corrientes. Tampoco hay mucha demanda por los chimpunes adaptados para grass artificial, primero por lo caro y segundo creo que poco se usa en el mundo. 
pero la fifa en el mundial sudafrica propone que se juegue en todos sus estadios con grass artifical, lo que en sudamerica poco hay, simplemente peru tiene gracias a dios pero no clasificaremos.

http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpublicacio_PK=44&idioma=CAS&idtipusrecurs_PK=7&idnoticia_PK=482522










la fifa seguro va a ser negocio con esto estar ligado a empresas de grass artificial, que creen?


----------



## peruanito

BLATHER HACE LO Q QUIERE CON EL FUTBOL NO SE COMO SE LE PUEDE DAR TANTO APOYO A ALGUIEN TAN INCAPAZ LA FIFA DEPENDE DE LOS PAISES Q LO CONFORMAN... NO SE PUEDE HACER OTRO ENTE RECTOR DEL DEPORTE REY EN EL MUNDO Q RESPETE LA ORIGINALIDAD DE ESTE DEPORTE...

EN CUANTO AL ESTADIO MOQUEGUANO SE VE INTERESANTISIMO, TIENE UN AIRE A ESTADIO ARGENTINO


----------



## hcastgu

*Se inauguró Estadio Enrique Torres Belon de Puno*

*Y nosotros ni enterados.....la noticia es del 28 de Enero*


Gobierno Regional inauguró Estadio “Enrique Torres Belón” de Puno 




























Presidente regional cumplió con el pueblo de Puno entregando el coloso de piedra remodelado, además invocó que por devoción a la “Virgen de la Candelaria” estadio debe aperturar sus puertas gratuitamente al público 

Tal como estuvo programado, el día de ayer el Presidente del Gobierno Regional Puno, doctor Hernán Fuentes Guzmán, inauguró y entregó al pueblo de Puno la obra: Mejoramiento y Rehabilitación del Estadio “Enrique Torres Belón” totalmente remodelado. Obra que fue bien recibido por la población puneña que se dieron cita al monumental de piedra.

En esta trascendental ceremonia de inauguración dieron un matiz y vistosidad necesaria la presentación de Drill Gimnástico rítmico de la Institución Educativa Secundaria “José Carlos Mariátegui” de Ilave en representando a la UGEL El Collao, y la presentación de los soldados de la Cuarta Brigada de Montaña del Ejército del Perú quienes presentado Gimnasia Básica con Armas y el desplazamiento excepcional de la Banda de Músicos del Ejército Peruano y la PNP de Puno.

En los cotejos programados por la reapertura del Monumental de Piedra, en el preliminar se enfrentaron las oncenas del club Deportivo Alfonso Ugarte (master) y la selección de Juliaca (master), al final del encuentro se impuso la escuadra puneña por 3 goles a cero.

En el estelar se enfrentaron los equipos de Ugartito FC y el Club Garcilazo de la ciudad Imperial del Cusco que llegaron a los tiros de penal, al final la oncena cuzqueña se impuso por 6 goles a 5, quienes se hicieron acreedores a un trofeo que fue entregado por el doctor Hernán Fuentes Guzmán, titular del Gobierno Regional Puno. Cabe destacar que en el equipo de Ugartito FC alternó el mandatario de la región.

El programa de inauguración de desarrolló de la siguiente manera: Himno Nacional, Palabras de bienvenida a cargo del MVZ Abdías Zelio Ponce, consejero por la provincia de Putina; Reconocimiento a deportistas Master que destacaron en la región Puno; Reconocimiento a los escultores de la alegoría al deporte en el frontis del Estadio; el acto inaugural estuvo a cargo del doctor Hernán Fuentes Guzmán, Presidente del Gobierno Regional Puno y la challa del coloso de piedra en presencia de una multitud que se dio cita al estadio.

La primera autoridad regional, al reaperturar el estadio monumental, resaltó la importante que tiene el primer escenario deportivo de la ciudad de Puno, quien confirmó la entrega oficial al Instituto Peruano del Deporte, que se cumplirá el día de hoy lunes 28 de enero, además invocó al cuidado respectivo porque este escenario deportivo es de los puneños.

El monumental de piedra, fue remodelado en forma completa; se han realizado trabajos de instalación del césped artificial, se efectuaron trabajos de revestimiento en las cuatro tribunas, camerinos, sistemas de drenaje, agua y luz, se colocó el techo en la tribuna occidente, sala VIP, sala anti-doping, vestidor de árbitros, mejoramiento de cabinas de transmisión para periodistas deportivos, malla olímpica, nuevas boleterías, además se instaló un moderno tablero electrónico en la tribuna norte.

Los escultores Isidro Bautista y Carlos Mandujano, efectuaron denodados esfuerzos para materializar en la fachada del estadio su arte en las estatuas que conforman la alegoría al deporte. Además reflejan las imágenes de los inmortales atletas Félix Alejandro Flores Pacheco y Alaín Ponce Segovia quienes fueron los primeros deportistas puneños quienes representaron a nivel internacional. Los otros dos representan a dos futbolistas amateur; sumándose a ello la Antorcha Olímpica y las respectivas letras que identifican al primer escenario de la región. 

http://www.regionpuno.gob.pe/web/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=161&Itemid=1


----------



## hcastgu

*supuestamente así será el nuevo estadio de Sullana*












PIURA. Ayer en el Salón de la Presidencia del IPD, se firmó el convenio entre el Instituto Peruano del Deporte y la Municipalidad de Sullana, para mejorar el estadio “Campeones del 36”. El alcalde de Sullana Jaime Bardales Ruiz y el presidente del IPD, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, suscribieron dicho convenio, teniendo un costo total de S/. 16’758,934.00, las obras de remodelación al recinto sullanense. El Ing. Woodman, resaltó que el estadio tendrá butacas nuevas, techado, capacidad de 18 a 20 mil personas, con alumbrado eléctrico y queda a elección del municipio si continúa el gramado natural o colocan el sintético. También harán una licitación para construir un moderno coliseo cerrado con capacidad para 3 mil espectadores, con un costo aproximado de unos tres millones de soles. PIURA. Ayer en el Salón de la Presidencia del IPD, se firmó el convenio entre el Instituto Peruano del Deporte y la Municipalidad de Sullana, para mejorar el estadio “Campeones del 36”. El alcalde de Sullana Jaime Bardales Ruiz y el presidente del IPD, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, suscribieron dicho convenio, teniendo un costo total de S/. 16’758,934.00, las obras de remodelación al recinto sullanense. El Ing. Woodman, resaltó que el estadio tendrá butacas nuevas, techado, capacidad de 18 a 20 mil personas, con alumbrado eléctrico y queda a elección del municipio si continúa el gramado natural o colocan el sintético. También harán una licitación para construir un moderno coliseo cerrado con capacidad para 3 mil espectadores, con un costo aproximado de unos tres millones de soles. PIURA. Ayer en el Salón de la Presidencia del IPD, se firmó el convenio entre el Instituto Peruano del Deporte y la Municipalidad de Sullana, para mejorar el estadio “Campeones del 36”. El alcalde de Sullana Jaime Bardales Ruiz y el presidente del IPD, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, suscribieron dicho convenio, teniendo un costo total de S/. 16’758,934.00, las obras de remodelación al recinto sullanense. El Ing. Woodman, resaltó que el estadio tendrá butacas nuevas, techado, capacidad de 18 a 20 mil personas, con alumbrado eléctrico y queda a elección del municipio si continúa el gramado natural o colocan el sintético. También harán una licitación para construir un moderno coliseo cerrado con capacidad para 3 mil espectadores, con un costo aproximado de unos tres millones de soles. PIURA. Ayer en el Salón de la Presidencia del IPD, se firmó el convenio entre el Instituto Peruano del Deporte y la Municipalidad de Sullana, para mejorar el estadio “Campeones del 36”. El alcalde de Sullana Jaime Bardales Ruiz y el presidente del IPD, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, suscribieron dicho convenio, teniendo un costo total de S/. 16’758,934.00, las obras de remodelación al recinto sullanense. El Ing. Woodman, resaltó que el estadio tendrá butacas nuevas, techado, capacidad de 18 a 20 mil personas, con alumbrado eléctrico y queda a elección del municipio si continúa el gramado natural o colocan el sintético. También harán una licitación para construir un moderno coliseo cerrado con capacidad para 3 mil espectadores, con un costo aproximado de unos tres millones de soles. 

http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correonorte/piura/nota.php?id=24842


----------



## Inyector

wena noticia


----------



## hcastgu

Encontré más fotos del Estadio de Puno


----------



## charlie-aqp

Deberian haber estadios mejor disenados (como el de Iquitos) todos tienen el mismo concepto y diseno. Pero bueno por lo menos se esta invirtiendo en estadios.


----------



## kikethegreat

el estadio de sullana se ve interesante, sin pista atletica, tiene un aire al estadio de Alianza Lima, con respecto al estadio de Puno lo unico bueno q le veo es la cancha, no le veo un gran cambio.


----------



## skyperu34

Ha quedado impecable el estadio de Puno. Y el de Sullana no se ve nada mal...


----------



## joaquinlv10

ojala que tambien ampliaran el estadio elias aguirre de chiclayo


----------



## rafo18

El Torres Belon quedo regular, pero esto si que lo maleo ...hno:


----------



## brian_cusco13

Alguien tiene alguna Noticia del Nuevo Estado del Cienciano en Oropeza, Cusco!?!


----------



## Inyector

No me gusta para nada el estadio Torres Belon de Puno, me imaginaba una mejor remodelacion, pero bueno al menos se hizo el esfuerzo. Respecto al estadio de Cienciano, tengo entendido que en Oropeza se va a construir la "ciudad deportiva" de Cienciano mas no el estadio. Esta noticia es revieja, el mismo Juvenal Silva prometió construir el estadio en su anterior campaña electoral del club.


----------



## Chocaviento

Al menos se ha mejorado un poquito  más estadios y mejores estadios por estos lares


----------



## kokofett

Inyector said:


> Cuando conversé con Arturo Woodman me dió a entender que para los posibles juegos panamericanos del 2015 que organice Lima; para las pruebas de atletismo se utilizaría la Videna ya que tambien le van a poner butacas a la actual tribuna y construir una nueva. Creo yo que posiblemente tambien utilizarían el estadio Galvez Chipoco de Barranco que tambien lo van a remodelar.
> 
> Lo que me sorprendió fue que cuando le consulté si habían pensado utilizar el estadio de San Marcos para dicha competición, me respondió que no habían pensado en ello. Realmente su respuesta sonó a que nisiquiera sabe que existe dicho estadio con tremendas posibilidades de convertirse en un gran escenario deportivo.


Creo que para unos panamericanos el Peru deberia de pensar en construir un Complejo olimpico donde haya un estadio olimpico con pistas modernas, un coliseo para deportes como el voleibol o basquetbol y una piscina olimpica asi como escenarios para otros deportes, el estadio nacional no esta apto para las competencias modernas y si se le quita la pista atletica quedaria muy pequeño de espacio para una ceremonia inaugural por ejemplo. ahora en cuanto a la remodelacion del estadio nacional pues creo que un cambio de fachada no le vendria mal,deberian queitar ese enmallado de rombitos y cambiar totalmente las ventanas, asi como remodelar la torre , y hacerla mas moderna y ver que uso darle,q


----------



## kokofett

Inyector said:


> Cuando conversé con Arturo Woodman me dió a entender que para los posibles juegos panamericanos del 2015 que organice Lima; para las pruebas de atletismo se utilizaría la Videna ya que tambien le van a poner butacas a la actual tribuna y construir una nueva. Creo yo que posiblemente tambien utilizarían el estadio Galvez Chipoco de Barranco que tambien lo van a remodelar.
> 
> Lo que me sorprendió fue que cuando le consulté si habían pensado utilizar el estadio de San Marcos para dicha competición, me respondió que no habían pensado en ello. Realmente su respuesta sonó a que nisiquiera sabe que existe dicho estadio con tremendas posibilidades de convertirse en un gran escenario deportivo.


Creo que para unos panamericanos el Peru deberia de pensar en construir un Complejo olimpico donde haya un estadio olimpico con pistas modernas, un coliseo para deportes como el voleibol o basquetbol y una piscina olimpica asi como escenarios para otros deportes, el estadio nacional no esta apto para las competencias modernas y si se le quita la pista atletica quedaria muy pequeño de espacio para una ceremonia inaugural por ejemplo. ahora en cuanto a la remodelacion del estadio nacional pues creo que un cambio de fachada no le vendria mal,deberian quitar ese enmallado de rombitos y cambiar totalmente las ventanas y esas puertas de fierro , asi como remodelar la torre , y hacerla mas moderna y ver que uso darle. el techado parece bien que se amplie y aumentarle el aforo. y logicamente que lo pinten de colores menos folkloricos.


----------



## Chocaviento

Las fotos satelitasles estan muy bonitas  pero además hay otra diferencia, el de Arequipa es Monumental como el de la U, el de Lima es Nacional  :lol:

Sobre el numero de gradas: Porque la perspectiva del Estadio Monumental Arequipa es diferente? si una persona se pone en la parte más alta de la tribuna, ve la cancha hacia abajo, creo que en el estadio Nacional no es asi, alli también hay algo que es diferente . 

Pero no se porque sucede eso.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

rafo18 said:


> Interesante comparacion, pero las zonas adyacentes si que son diferentes


De hecho!! las zonas aledañas al estadio de la UNSA se ven mucho mejor llenas de verde, en comparacion con las del nacional, es la ventaja que tienen las ciudadades de la sierra en comparacion con las de la costa, se ven muy bien llenas de verde!!!


----------



## Chocaviento

CHIMUCHIK said:


> De hecho!! las zonas aledañas al estadio de la UNSA se ven mucho mejor llenas de verde, en comparacion con las del nacional, es la ventaja que tienen las ciudadades de la sierra en comparacion con las de la costa, se ven muy bien llenas de verde!!!


Si en eso tienes mucha razon las de la costa se ven secas y aridas!!! 

Pero volviendo al tema central de los Estadios, hay algun nuevo proyecto en algun Estadio? Ojala que colocaran fotos de otros estadios


----------



## peruanito

yo voto por las UNSA es mucho mejor mas bonito mejor ubicado ademas de todo es provinciano ah y tiene cesped natural:banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

CHIMUCHIK said:


> De hecho!! las zonas aledañas al estadio de la UNSA se ven mucho mejor llenas de verde, en comparacion con las del nacional, *es la ventaja que tienen las ciudadades de la sierra en comparacion con las de la costa*, se ven muy bien llenas de verde!!!


que, acaso necesariamenten decir que está ubicado un estadio en la sierra es sinonimo de encontrar áreas verdes y en la costa no???? otra cosa es la mala planificación que tienen las de la costa y no implementan áreas verdes alrededor de su estadio........


----------



## Chris_ALOR




----------



## AQPCITY

CHIMUCHIK said:


> De hecho!! las zonas aledañas al estadio de la UNSA se ven mucho mejor llenas de verde, en comparacion con las del nacional, es la ventaja que tienen las ciudadades de la sierra en comparacion con las de la costa, se ven muy bien llenas de verde!!!


:lol::lol:

Acaso no sabes que toda la sierra sur es tan desertica como la costa..?? 

Las en Zonas Aledañas a la Unsa se encuentran muchos parques, tanto de la misma universidad como de las urbanizaciones residensiales que rodean al monumental de Arequipa. al Nacional le faltaria solo que se construllan areas verdes alrededor,, nada tiene que ver si es sierra o no..

En si son parecidos en cuanto a la distribucion de tribunas siendo el de la unsa mas grande en volumen y capacidad. pero eso si la Unsa es mucho mas moderno y bien planificado con mejores accesos e instalaciones de lujo. solo le faltaria su pista atletica de 8 carriles para convertirse en el 1er escenario multideportivo del pais (categoria olimpica ). El viejo Estadio Nacional esta como para un museo.









Para ayudar en su construccion se tubieron que realizar varias rifas, sorteos y colectas millonarias donde el pueblo arequipeño respondio magnificamente,, por eso dicen que este estadio le pertence mas a los arequipeños , ya que es casi nulo el aporte del gobierno central durante su construccion. a diferencia de la mayoria de estadios en nuestro pais


----------



## Chocaviento

No sabia todo lo que has dicho del Estadio Monumental Arequipa, lo que si sabia es que Cerro Verde tambien colaboró para la construcción de lo que ahora es de todos los arequipeños  yupi!!!!  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## herbert_delgado

Asi es .. el Estado no puso un sol ... todo fue fondos generados por la UNSA ... se hicieron 4 o 5 rifas (no recuerdo bien) que fueron todo un exito por el apoyo del pueblo Arequipeño ... recuerdo esa epoca donde por toda la ciudad mirabas gente vendiendo y comprando sus rifas ... inclusive dentro de la Catedral ... Cerro Verde tambien apoyo algo.


----------



## rafo18

Arequipa verde? :lol:, siendo sinceros AQP es recontra desertica, pero ahi entra a tallar la mano sabia del arequipeño que convierte el desierto en un "verde serrano"


----------



## jose18sb

El Estado cuando ha puesto un sol, en los estadios de Arequipa, Nunca.....Si no miren como mantienen el estadio del IPD, el Estadio Melgar que esta bien descuidado, a comparación de los otros estadios como por ejemplo los del norte, que han sido remodelados últimamente, y que están de primera (salvo por el césped sintético)....El estado se excusa en no invertir en los estadios de Arequipa, diciendo que tenemos un estadio como el de la UNSA, cuando ellos mismos saben que ellos no han puesto ni un sol para lograr ese estadio y todo es merito del pueblo Arequipeño y de la Universidad....


----------



## Chocaviento

jose18sb said:


> El Estado cuando ha puesto un sol, en los estadios de Arequipa, Nunca.....Si no miren como mantienen el estadio del IPD, el Estadio Melgar que esta bien descuidado, a comparación de los otros estadios como por ejemplo los del norte, que han sido remodelados últimamente, y que están de primera (salvo por el césped sintético)....El estado se excusa en no invertir en los estadios de Arequipa, diciendo que tenemos un estadio como el de la UNSA, cuando ellos mismos saben que ellos no han puesto ni un sol para lograr ese estadio y todo es merito del pueblo Arequipeño y de la Universidad....



El Estadio Melgar si esta muy descuidado , pero no es el unico estadio de Arequipa, he visto varios en varios distritos, cuantos estadios en total habra en Arequipa=?


----------



## jose18sb

Estadios importantes solo hay dos el de la UNSA y el Estadio Melgar, después estadios de menor importancia hay varios, como el de Yanahuara, Los Palitos, etc....


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me acuerdo de esas rifas para la construcción del Monumental de AQP... pasaban en los corsos personas y te vendian las rifas, diciendote algo de colabora con un ladrillo para el Monumental de AQP... los arequipeños lo construimos, no necesitamos del estado peruano nada... VIVA AREQUIPA CA****!!! :lol::lol::lol: VIVA LA REPUBLICA INDEPENDIENTE DE AQP!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## rafo18

Bajen las revoluciones al regionalismo :lol:

Un estadio interesante es el estadio de la Tomilla, en el futuro esa zona debe ser la villa deportiva arequipeña.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

uyyyy ya empezo el regionalismo.:nuts:...jaja pero bueno no sabia todo eso del estadio de la UNSA pero si es verdad que es bonito! de ahi a entrar en detalles de cual es mas grande , cual es mas moderno, cual es "mas esto", "lo otro" y "todo" y que este esta para "esto", perdonenme pero son cojudeces!! y bueno no sabia que la cosata sur era tan seca como el norte yo pensaba que la sierra sur era como la sierra norte,por ejemplo en cajamarca ves terrenos vacios y todo es verde y si ves un terreno vacio en al costa es tierra y basura,y eso no quiere decir que este bien planificado, ese era mi punto de vista.


----------



## skyperu34

Altitudes entre los 1000 y 2500 metros usualmente es de clima seco y templado promedio con mucho sol. Zonas por encima de los 2500 metros (region Quechua) ya ostentan paisajes frondosos, mucha lluvia, huaycos, etc. Ejemplo: Cajamarca, Huaraz, Cusco... 

PD: Esas ultimas fotos del estadio estan muy bien tomadas... Bien ahi...


----------



## AQPCITY

Hay que conocer un poco mas al Peru, antes de opinar en "teoria", la costa y sierra sur (parte occidental de los andes) es completamente arida y desertica, salvo los meses de verano en la parte alta de la sierra llueve pero solo es po un par de meses ,el resto de meses las precipitaciones son nulas,, la vegetacion es seca (ichu amarillo)

Y esto va desde Ica hasta arequipa puno moquegua tacna y todo el norte de chile
Caso contario es la sierra oriental que tiene influencia de la cuenca amazonica (Apurimac, Ayacucho, Cuzco,etc) aqui las precipitaciones son mas frecuentes durante del año y por eso mayor vegetacion silvestre

Utilizen el google earth y varan que hay desierto por todo arequipa inclusive hasta de tras del misti entre 4000 - 6000 msnm.. fin del Tema..


----------



## skyperu34

Estadio Mansiche desde el Mirador ALCOR...


----------



## uranio

El que viva en el Piso 14 del Alcor verá los partidos gratis...


----------



## MicroX

El Estadio Monumental de la Universidad Andina parece muy bueno para el futuro. Lo unico que no me gusta de este estadio es el nombre. Ponerle monumental va ser malo porque ya hay otros estadios que le dicen monumental como el de river, barcelona SC, la U, etc. y entonces va crear confusion. No hay mucha originalidad cuando vienen los nombres de los estadios en el Peru.



Indochine said:


> Los futuros estadios en Peru tienen que ser de una capacidad de 40 000 espectadores para arriba para tener en verdad una buena infraestructura en todo el pais en lo que estadios se refiere, si bien estamos delante de chile ecuador paraguay uruguay en estadios, eso es por ahora


No creo que eso sea una buena idea de tener estadios de 40,000+ en todas partes porque no se llenarian. Los estadios de Mansiche, Elias Aguirre, Jorge Basadre, Manuel Rivera Sanchez, Mariano Melgar, Max Augustin son de 20,000-25,000 y solo parecen llenarse cuando juega el equipo local ante un gran equipo o jugando una final. 

Creo que una capacidad buena es 25,000 para estadio de provinca. La cosa es construirlo bien porque si miras el mas grande del Peru, el Monumental, no es muy bueno y el Nacional esta para una renovacion.

En fin, ojala se construya este nuevo estadio y sea uno de los mejores para el deporte, no solo el futbol.

Cual es la capacidad del Estadio Municipal de Matucana? Ahora lo han renovado.

Foto de el estadio Heroes de San Ramon?


----------



## Inyector

Respecto a los estadios de provincia: el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura no tiene espacio para aumentar capacidad. A mi parecer esta mal ubicado porque esta muy cerca a la utopista; a sus alrededores hay gran espacio libre que no se ganó. El Miguel Grau del Callao (que a mi parecer debe ampliarse) necesitaria ocupar el espacio del complejo que esta ahi (piscina, coliseo, diamante). Con el estadio Elias Aguirre ocurre algo parecido que en Piura (espacio) aunque escuché a Yehude Simon que iban a ampliar el estadio a 45 000 asientos, con una bandeja superior. Con el Manshiche ocurre algo preocupante, no hay espacio para aumentar capacidad. En Trujillo necesitan construir un nuevo estadio. Con el Jorge Basadre ocurre algo parecido que en Trujillo, pero considerando que el proyecto original consta de una bandeja adicional en cada tribuna popular, al igual que en oriente lo cual evidentemente aumentaria su capacidad (tal vez a 35 000). El estadio Max Austin, consultando a gente de de Iquitos, no cuenta con espacio para aumentar capacidad. Me comentan que se hubiera construido con bandejas superiores inicialmente. Creo que el estadio Manuel Rivera Sanchez si es factible construir una segunda bandeja, pero de eso no estoy del todo seguro. Matute, es un caso. Todos los presidentes dicen que van a remodelar el estadio pero nada. En una oportunidad escuché a Alfonso de Souza que planeaban hacer los mismo que en la Bombonera: como el estadio es una gran fosa, planeaban techar la actual planta y sobre ella construir tribunas. Bajo este techado construir canchas y un minicoliseo igual que en la bombonera. A mi parecer para utilizar (plenamente) el Monumental de la U; basta con ampliar la Av. Javier Prado hasta la Carretera Central, aunque el problema no son los accesos (deberia ampliarse la javier prado en el tramo av, la molina/ ovalo de huarochiri) el problema son las barras.

Respecto al estadio Nacional, no se si vieron la semana pasada la entrevista que le hicieron a Arturo Woodman en el programa Planera Deporte. Ahi mostró los proyectos de remodelación y construccion de diversos escenarios para los Panamericanos del 2015. Entre ellos estaba el estadio nacional, que francamente me dejó impresionado. El arquitecto encargado (Fort Brescia si no me equivoco) lo a diseñado semejante al Allianz Arena del Bayern Munich. Hey NO ES BROMA. Woodman mostró imagenes de la remodelación y una vista desde la via expresa del paseo de la republica lo asemejaba bastane al Allianz Arena (la fachada obviamente), no mostró detalles interiores. Lamentablemente no he podido conseguir imagenes del proyecto para poder presentarselas.A mi parecer se comete un error al reducir la pista atletica a 2 carriles. Facilmente se podria ampliar a 50 000 espectadores el nacional sin alterar la pista ni su estetica original. Deberia pensarse (como siempre lo digo) en remodelar y ampliar el estadio de San Marcos. Como lo hizo Rio en los Panamericanos: tenia al Maracaná (con todo el historial que mantiene) y construyó el estadio João Havelange para esa ocasión.


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> El Estadio Monumental de la Universidad Andina parece muy bueno para el futuro. Lo unico que no me gusta de este estadio es el nombre. Ponerle monumental va ser malo porque ya hay otros estadios que le dicen monumental como el de river, barcelona SC, la U, etc. y entonces va crear confusion. No hay mucha originalidad cuando vienen los nombres de los estadios en el Peru.
> 
> 
> No creo que eso sea una buena idea de tener estadios de 40,000+ en todas partes porque no se llenarian. Los estadios de Mansiche, Elias Aguirre, Jorge Basadre, Manuel Rivera Sanchez, Mariano Melgar, Max Augustin son de 20,000-25,000 y solo parecen llenarse cuando juega el equipo local ante un gran equipo o jugando una final.
> 
> Creo que una capacidad buena es 25,000 para estadio de provinca. La cosa es construirlo bien porque si miras el mas grande del Peru, el Monumental, no es muy bueno y el Nacional esta para una renovacion.
> 
> En fin, ojala se construya este nuevo estadio y sea uno de los mejores para el deporte, no solo el futbol.
> 
> Cual es la capacidad del Estadio Municipal de Matucana? Ahora lo han renovado.
> 
> Foto de el estadio Heroes de San Ramon?



Bueno decia de los estadios de elias aguirre, mansiche y miguel grau para construir un anillo encima de las tribuns existentes, peor me falto decir previo a elevar nuestro nilvel futbolistico, cuando mejores jugadores haya la gente va ir mas a los estadios para verlos entes que emigren a las ligas de europa.


----------



## lacabolo

Una pregunta, que pasa si otro equipo de trujillo asciende al futbol profesional, se contruiria otro estadio?


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

lacabolo said:


> Una pregunta, que pasa si otro equipo de trujillo asciende al futbol profesional, se contruiria otro estadio?


No, se puede jugar dobletes o acordar que ambos euipos no concuerden en localia sus fechas, es decir , si uno juega de local el otro lo hace de visitante.


----------



## auror07pe

Inyector yo también vi el programa planeta deporte y la entrevista a woodman y el estadio se veia espectacular. Precisamente ya yo postee hace casi una semana esta noticia, e igual como tu pienso que erá muy parecido al Allianz Arena.


----------



## MicroX

auror07pe said:


> Inyector yo también vi el programa planeta deporte y la entrevista a woodman y el estadio se veia espectacular. Precisamente ya yo postee hace casi una semana esta noticia, e igual como tu pienso que erá muy parecido al Allianz Arena.


Donde esta esa post? Quisiera verlo.

Peru necesita un moderno estadio nacional.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Viendo hoy dia la transmision del Sudamericano de voley, Woodman dijo algo asi que aun esta en veremos que Peru sea sede del Sub20 de futbol debido a los problemas con la Federacion de ese deporte. Es decir, podrian no darles los estadios del sur (Tacna y Moquegua) para que se realize el torneo.

Bueno, en ese caso, la Federacion tiene que ser mosca y dejar al de la UNSA mas algunos estadios privados de Lima para realizar el certamen. No estoy a favor de la directiva del ciudadano Burga ni nada de eso, pero no se puede perder localias asi cuando se tiene un equipo que aspira a clasificarse al mundial de la categoria.


----------



## Inyector

y el post???


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> Los futuros estadios en Peru tienen que ser de una capacidad de 40 000 espectadores para arriba para tener en verdad una buena infraestructura en todo el pais en lo que estadios se refiere.


Yo también estoy convencido que deberíamos tener estadios para albergar a 40 mil personas en las principales ciudades del país, en el norte *Piura*, *Trujillo* y *Chiclayo*, en el oriente *Iquitos*, en el centro *Huancayo*, y en el sur *Arequipa*, *Cusco* y *Juliaca*, además de el *Callao* y por supuesto Lima, donde ya se cuenta con estadios incluso superiores a esa capacidad.

Y seguro que vendrán a decirme que no son necesarios por que no se llenarían continuamente, si de seguro, pero en gran medida el vacío en los partidos se debe al pobre nivel de nuestro fútbol que no atrae mucho público, pero de ninguna manera a la cantidad poblacional de tales ciudades, pues todas estas urbes que menciono cuentan con una cantidad poblacional suficiente como para llenar dichos escenarios a excepción quizás de Juliaca, pero tengamos en cuenta que se encuentra muy cerca a Puno con lo cual no habría mayores inconvenientes para llenarse en partidos y eventos importantes.

Por ejemplo, una ciudad con 300 mil habitantes como el Cusco, en cada partido importante llena su estadio con capacidad para 42 mil personas, las ciudades que cito párrafo arriba tienen más habitantes que Cusco a excepción de Juliaca, pero con esta no habría ya que realizar ninguna inversión por que ya existe el proyecto para construir un estadio con capacidad para más de 40 mil personas.



Indochine said:


> Ojala que los estadios como mansiche, elias aguirre, miguel grau(piura y callao) alejandro villanueva, el de iquitos y el tacna lo amplien cn una bandeja superior, estariamos con estadios de buen nivel, ya que hay bastante espacio, ya que son de pequeños a medianos, y eso que se ampliaron pòr la copa del 2004.


Yo creo que el Mansiche, el Elías Aguirre, el Miguel Grau tanto el de Piura como el del Callao y el estadio Huancayo si podrían ampliar sus aforos, el Max Augustín si me parece bastante complicado, lo mismo con el Jorge Basadre, con Arequipa y Cusco no habría que construir ni ampliar nada y en Juliaca solo sería cuestión de esperar a que se concretice el nuevo estadio.

Y ciudades como Chimbote, Cajamarca, Sullana, Tarapoto, Pucallpa, Huanuco, Ica, Tacna, Puno, Ayacucho y Cerro de Pasco con estadios de no menos de 20 mil personas, y ya en algunas de estas ciudades contamos con estadios de estos aforos.


----------



## Poligono

Inyector said:


> Respecto al estadio Nacional, no se si vieron la semana pasada la entrevista que le hicieron a Arturo Woodman en el programa Planera Deporte. Ahi mostró los proyectos de remodelación y construccion de diversos escenarios para los Panamericanos del 2015. Entre ellos estaba el estadio nacional, que francamente me dejó impresionado. *El arquitecto encargado (Fort Brescia si no me equivoco) lo a diseñado semejante al Allianz Arena del Bayern Munich.* Hey NO ES BROMA. Woodman mostró imagenes de la remodelación y una vista desde la via expresa del paseo de la republica lo asemejaba bastane al Allianz Arena (la fachada obviamente), no mostró detalles interiores.


¿Un diseño parecido al Allianz Arena para el estadio Nacional? Quisiera verlo, con respecto a la pista atlética, no se como es que piensan postular al estadio Nacional como el principal escenario para los Panamericanos si piensan quitársela, me parece totalmente incoherente, hasta me animaría a pedir que le quiten un poco de espacio a las tribunas para ampliar la pista a 8 carriles, y con respecto a su capacidad no creo necesario aumentarla a 60 mil como se pretende, basta con 50 mil.


----------



## Poligono

Inyector said:


> Respecto a los estadios de provincia: el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura no tiene espacio para aumentar capacidad. A mi parecer esta mal ubicado porque esta muy cerca a la utopista; a sus alrededores hay gran espacio libre que no se ganó. El Miguel Grau del Callao (que a mi parecer debe ampliarse) necesitaria ocupar el espacio del complejo que esta ahi (piscina, coliseo, diamante). Con el estadio Elias Aguirre ocurre algo parecido que en Piura (espacio) aunque escuché a Yehude Simon que iban a ampliar el estadio a 45 000 asientos, con una bandeja superior. Con el Manshiche ocurre algo preocupante, no hay espacio para aumentar capacidad. En Trujillo necesitan construir un nuevo estadio. Con el Jorge Basadre ocurre algo parecido que en Trujillo, pero considerando que el proyecto original consta de una bandeja adicional en cada tribuna popular, al igual que en oriente lo cual evidentemente aumentaria su capacidad (tal vez a 35 000). El estadio Max Austin, consultando a gente de de Iquitos, no cuenta con espacio para aumentar capacidad. Me comentan que se hubiera construido con bandejas superiores inicialmente. Creo que el estadio Manuel Rivera Sanchez si es factible construir una segunda bandeja, pero de eso no estoy del todo seguro. Matute, es un caso. Todos los presidentes dicen que van a remodelar el estadio pero nada. En una oportunidad escuché a Alfonso de Souza que planeaban hacer los mismo que en la Bombonera: como el estadio es una gran fosa, planeaban techar la actual planta y sobre ella construir tribunas. Bajo este techado construir canchas y un minicoliseo igual que en la bombonera. A mi parecer para utilizar (plenamente) el Monumental de la U; basta con ampliar la Av. Javier Prado hasta la Carretera Central, aunque el problema no son los accesos (deberia ampliarse la javier prado en el tramo av, la molina/ ovalo de huarochiri) el problema son las barras.


Yo si creo que se pueden ampliar, en el google earth se pueden apreciar los estadios y en los casos que mencionas se pueden ver que cuentan con espacio para poder ampliarlos, en otros casos si se necesitaría tomar parte de los terrenos aledaños.


----------



## Poligono

*El Mansiche de Trujillo*










Yo creo que El Mansiche si podría aumentar su capacidad, pero para ello tendría que tomar los espacios que marco en amarillo, se tendría que hacer un cerco perimétrico y eliminar esa pista que circunda al estadio, y como se ve en el gráfico, se podría ampliar una bandeja más hasta la línea roja, y para la tribuna principal que es una construcción antigua, yo la derribaría y construiría una nueva y moderna de doble bandeja, así hasta podría llegara 50 mil personas, aunque yo la dejaría solo en 40 mil.


----------



## Poligono

*El Miguel Grau de Piura*










Como se ve en el gráfico existe un espacio creo suficiente como para construir una bandeja superior alrededor de todo el estadio, incluso en la tribuna principal hay un espacio mayor como para la construcción de palcos como los del Monumental si se quisiera, en este caso también es posible aumentar su capacidad hasta los 40 mil y aún más.


----------



## Poligono

*El Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo*










En este caso también es posible incrementar su aforo, se nota que al igual que el Mansiche y el Miguel Grau existe espacio como para construir una bandeja alrededor de todo el estadio, yo lo aumentaría a 40 mil, espero que Yehude se decida a concretizarlo.


----------



## Poligono

*El Miguel Grau del Callao*



















Existe también un considerable espacio en este estadio para aumentar su capacidad, lo que marco con línea verde es hasta donde alcanzan las graderías actualmente, vemos que desde la línea verde hasta la roja hay un gran espacio como para construir una bandeja más, de hecho quisiera que el Callao cuente con un estadio como lo tiene Lima, por encima de los 40 mil espectadores, y pues el Callao tiene una población cercana al millón.


----------



## Aedus

Poligono said:


> Yo creo que El Mansiche si podría aumentar su capacidad, pero para ello tendría que tomar los espacios que marco en amarillo, se tendría que hacer un cerco perimétrico y eliminar esa pista que circunda al estadio, y como se ve en el gráfico, se podría ampliar una bandeja más hasta la línea roja, y para la tribuna principal que es una construcción antigua, yo la derribaría y construiría una nueva y moderna de doble bandeja, así hasta podría llegara 50 mil personas, aunque yo la dejaría solo en 40 mil.


Para el Mansiche ya existe un proyecto para construir un segundo anillo de tribunas sobre las actuales norte, sur y oriente, más una tribuna de palcos en occidente, lo que elevaría la capacidad a 45,000 personas.


----------



## Poligono

*El Max Augustín de Iquitos*










Ahora vamos con los estadios donde se complicaría hacer una ampliación, empiezo por el de Iquitos, como se ve en la imagen, el espacio es escaso por no decir inexistente, aún así, viendo la línea amarilla que es hasta donde llega actualmente las tribunas y comparando con la línea roja se puede apreciar que existe un pequeño espacio que podría ser utilizado, aunque para esto se tendría que derribar el coliseo que se encuentra al lado, de darse esto habría un espacio mayor como para construir una tribuna circular como en Tacna o en el mismo Max Augustín esto para aprovechar el espacio al máximo, yo creo que de hacerse esto podría aumentarse ha 40 mil aunque es complicado y requeriría de una gran inversión.


----------



## Poligono

*El Jorge Basadre de Tacna*










Igualmente, este estadio se encuentra en una mala ubicación, lo que hace que un proyecto de ampliación se torne muy complicado, sin embargo siempre se pueden presentar soluciones, yo daría 2, la primera en el gráfico de arriba, donde tomaría los terrenos adyacentes que marco en amarillo, y construiría como se presentó inicialmente en las maquetas para su construcción para la Copa América, bandejas superiores en las tribunas populares y una tribuna similar como la circular en la tribuna principal. 

La otra opción sería que el estadio se lo entreguen al Bolognesi y este lo transforme un estadio exclusivo para fùtbol sin pista atlética, tal y como se ve en el gráfico, pudiendo incluso excavar hacía abajo como se hizo en el Gracilazo y logrando un aforo superior a los 40 mil espectadores, lo cual implicaría que se tendría que construir otro estadio multiusos para la ciudad en otro terreno con mejor ubicación.


----------



## Poligono

*Matute*










También cuenta con poco espacio, pero creo que podría construirse toda una bandeja sobre sur, norte y oriente aumentando su capacidad a 40 mil personas, y en la tribuna occidente que si cuenta con espacio considerable pienso que se debería construir palcos como los del Monumental logrando aumentar su capacidad incluso hasta 50 mil personas.


----------



## forestoso

*basta informarse un poquito*



skyperu34 said:


> Cheveres las fotos, recien veo las de Ferreñafe y Moquegua.
> 
> Pienso que Perú tiene mayor infraestructura futbolera o número de estadios y capacidad total nacional que Paraguay.


 Esta bien tener entusiasmo, pero el desconocimiento de Poligono que el Max Austin fué completamente ampliado y renovado me sorperende, bastaba con mirar la misma página de donde sacó la foto del estadio nacional (worldstadiums.com) ahí mismo puede comparar todos los estadios de Paraguay y Perú. Monumental vs Defensores del Chaco puede ser un buen ejemplo. 

Puede ser que en Perú se juega mucho fulbito. Por ejemplo en Costa Rica casi no se conoce el fulbito. Los pueblos y ciudades chicas en vez de parquecito con bancas tienen en zu "plaza " un campo de futbol, alrededor están la iglesia, la municipalidad, etc. es decir en proporción a Perú tienen mayor superficie de campos de futbol por persona.


----------



## Inyector

MicroX said:


> Como seguro ya muchos saben, el area de la pista atletica obsoleta la convirtieron en pista de autos de rally para Caminos del Inca o creo que se llama el Super Prime. Ahora ese espacio ya tiene uso. Segun un narrador en TVPeru, esta no es la primera vez que pasa esto en el Nacional. Dijo que en 78 hicieron algo similar.


Me parece buena la idea de realizar carreras en el estadio nacional, es más creo que hubo bastante publico. Pero a comparación de otros eventos similares en el mundo estamos bastante atrasados. New Wembley (Londres), Stade de France (Paris), Olimpico de Atenas, Olimpico de Estambul construyen espectaculares pistas (asfaltadas claro) no sólo en la pista de atletismo; sino que tambien ocupan la cancha de futbol pudiendo construir puentes, grandes giros, pequeñas lomas para salto, etc. Lo más parecido en Sudamerica se hizo en Aregentina. Los super prime en el Monumental de River y en el Chateau Carreras fueron espectaculares.


----------



## Inyector

La foto del estadio de Moquegua es el 25 de Noviembre??? si es asi como planean ampliarlo a gran cantidad de espectadores si no hay mucho espacio???. 

Respecto al número de carriles del estadio Nacional, no lo digo yo, basta con ver imagenes internas del estadio (que sustentan lo que menciono) para darse cuenta que el nacional cuenta con 8 carriles.


----------



## Poligono

skyperu34 said:


> Cheveres las fotos, recien veo las de Ferreñafe y Moquegua.
> 
> Pienso que Perú tiene mayor infraestructura futbolera o número de estadios y capacidad total nacional que Paraguay.





jose18sb said:


> ^^
> De hecho Perú y mucho mas grande y poblado que Paraguay..





brian_cusco13 said:


> xa mi que supera a chile, ! en infreaestructura del futboL!


Perú supera en estadios a todos los países latinoamericanos a excepción de Brasil, Argentina, México, Colombia y Venezuela, después ningún país tiene estadios como los tenemos nosotros, eso es un hecho.

Pero si hablamos de infraestructura deportiva y específicamente en fútbol no se debe de contar solo los estadios y ahora les explico por que.


Específicamente en fútbol la infraestructura deportiva no se cuenta únicamente en estadios, cierto es que Perú cuenta con mejores y más estadios que Paraguay y que muchos otros países de la región, sin embargo el desarrollo en infraestructura no solo se traduce en estadios, si no principalmente en los complejos deportivos con que cuentan los clubes afiliados a las federaciones de cada país, estos complejos son incluso más importantes que los mismos estadios para marcar el nivel de competencia del fútbol de un país.

Países como Paraguay, Uruguay y ni que decir de Argentina y Brasil cuentan con una gran cantidad de complejos deportivos en donde son formadas todas las categorías menores de cada institución, y es aquí donde nos aventajan en infraestructura.

En el Perú solo clubes como Universitario, Alianza, Cristal y ahora Universidad San martín cuentan con estas instalaciones, clubes de primera, segunda, tercera ¿existe la tercera división en el Perú? y Copa Perú no cuentan con sedes institucionales, si estos clubes apenas pueden alquilar campos para el entrenamiento de los equipos mayores ¿Cómo podrían trabajar con categorías menores si no cuentan con los campos necesarios? Esto no ocurre en los países que he mencionado, pues ahí los clubes que se afilian a cada respectiva federación cuentan con sedes institucionales, como ejemplo les pongo al Atlas, de la serie que se trasmite por Fox Sports, juega en la última categoría y cuenta con estadio propio, tiene socios y compite con clubes que tienen hasta 40 hectáreas de patrimonio para construir, eso claramente no ocurre en el Perú.

Y pues Paraguay no contará con estadios tan buenos como los que tenemos nosotros, pero todos sus clubes de primera, segunda, tercera y las categorías inferiores, tienen complejos deportivos donde forman a una gran cantidad de chicos, logrando el principio de masificación y canalización del talento indispensable para tener un fútbol competitivo.

Por eso mi afirmación de que Paraguay tiene mayor infraestructura deportiva que Perú.


----------



## Poligono

forestoso said:


> Esta bien tener entusiasmo, pero el desconocimiento de Poligono que el Max Austin fué completamente ampliado y renovado me sorperende, bastaba con mirar la misma página de donde sacó la foto del estadio nacional (worldstadiums.com) ahí mismo puede comparar todos los estadios de Paraguay y Perú. Monumental vs Defensores del Chaco puede ser un buen ejemplo.
> 
> Puede ser que en Perú se juega mucho fulbito. Por ejemplo en Costa Rica casi no se conoce el fulbito. Los pueblos y ciudades chicas en vez de parquecito con bancas tienen en zu "plaza " un campo de futbol, alrededor están la iglesia, la municipalidad, etc. es decir en proporción a Perú tienen mayor superficie de campos de futbol por persona.


Hola Forestoso, veo que ambos nos hemos confundido, yo sé muy bien de la ampliación del Max Augustín para el mundial juvenil, mi sugerencia de ampliación de dicho estadio es para hacerlo a 40 mil personas, puesto que en la ampliación para tal mundial se hizo para 20 mil, así como de todos los estadios que he colocado, los gráficos que hice son para ampliarlos a 40 mil, puesto que todos ellos tienen actualmente una capacidad para alrededor de 25 mil personas.

Lo que sucede y entiendo que aquí se origina la confusión, es que en google earth no están actualizadas todas las imágenes de las ciudades peruanas, es por eso que no encontré una imagen del Max Augustín ya remodelada, lo que no me dejó más opción a realizar mi gráfico sobre aquella imagen antigua, pero puedes ver claramente que en el gráfico que hice señalé que en líneas amarillas marcaba hasta donde se ha construido actualmente, puedes ver la silueta actual del estadio, con su tribuna circular techada, demarcada por las líneas amarillas, y en líneas de color rojo indiqué hasta donde se podría ampliar según mi intención a 40 mil personas, puedes leerlo en el post que quotee, saludos.



Poligono said:


> Ahora vamos con los estadios donde se complicaría hacer una ampliación, empiezo por el de Iquitos, como se ve en la imagen, el espacio es escaso por no decir inexistente, aún así, *viendo la línea amarilla que es hasta donde llega actualmente las tribunas* y comparando con la línea roja se puede apreciar que existe un pequeño espacio que podría ser utilizado, aunque para esto se tendría que derribar el coliseo que se encuentra al lado, de darse esto habría un espacio mayor como para construir una tribuna circular como en Tacna o en el mismo Max Augustín esto para aprovechar el espacio al máximo, yo creo que de hacerse esto podría aumentarse ha 40 mil aunque es complicado y requeriría de una gran inversión.


----------



## Poligono

*Complejo deportivo de la Liga de Quito*










Complejo deportivo del LDU de Quito, estos complejos son muy comunes entre los equipos brasileños, argentinos, uruguayos y paraguayos, he ahí la razón del nivel de su fútbol, aquí en Perú solo 4 equipos los tienen.


----------



## Inyector

Respecto a Brasil y Argentina, los clubes no sólo cuenta con equipos de futbol; tienen ademas equipos de voley, hockey, rugby, etc; con lo cual no captan hinchas sino socios. Dichos socios pueden ir a las instalaciones que tiene el club (piscinas, canchas de tennis, bochas, fulbito,etc) con lo cual no sólo se centran en el futbol. A estos clubes van familias enteras a disfrutar de las instalaciones, que tambien estan en muy buen nivel. El único club de futbol en el Perú que muestra algo parecido (pero en menor grado) es la U. Los socios van a Campomar en la temporada de verano, a dar uso a las instalaciones.

En Argentina, ocurre eso pero distinto a la vez. Es que los clubes de futbol representan más a los barrios de las ciudades, con lo que las instituciones se "sectorizan", a diferencia de otros clubes de la region. 

Respecto a tus modelos de ampliación, Polígono; sigo creyendo que no consideras espacio suficiente con los perimetros que rodean a los estadios.


----------



## brian_cusco13

eN PERU LOS EQUIUPOS DE FITBOL TB SON EXTENSOS IA QUE TIENE ACADEMIAS DE FUTBOL, TIENE SU EQUIPO B, TIENE SU EQUIPO JUNIOR, ALGUNOS TIENEN EQUIPOS DE VOLLETY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inyector

una cosa es que tengan academias de futbol (que son pantalla) y otra que tengan divisiones inferiores. La federacion exige que tengan divisiones inferioes para jugar los campeonatos inferiores pero los clubes hacen la jugada juntandose con una academia de futbol para simular que son sus divisiones inferiores. clubes de futbol con equipo de voley tengo entendido que solo la U y Alianza. Es mas ambos en la liga de voley. 

Te pediria que menciones equipos de futbol de primera que cuenten con lo dicho arriba por ti, saludos.


----------



## Poligono

Inyector said:


> Respecto a Brasil y Argentina, los clubes no sólo cuenta con equipos de futbol; tienen ademas equipos de voley, hockey, rugby, etc; con lo cual no captan hinchas sino socios. Dichos socios pueden ir a las instalaciones que tiene el club (piscinas, canchas de tennis, bochas, fulbito,etc) con lo cual no sólo se centran en el futbol. A estos clubes van familias enteras a disfrutar de las instalaciones, que tambien estan en muy buen nivel. El único club de futbol en el Perú que muestra algo parecido (pero en menor grado) es la U. Los socios van a Campomar en la temporada de verano, a dar uso a las instalaciones.
> 
> En Argentina, ocurre eso pero distinto a la vez. Es que los clubes de futbol representan más a los barrios de las ciudades, con lo que las instituciones se "sectorizan", a diferencia de otros clubes de la region.


Exacto, ese es el desarrollo que debemos buscar, en el Perú solo la U puede compararse a un club argentino o brasileño, los clubes deberían buscar convertirse en verdaderas instituciones con socios e instalaciones para diversos deportes, así se lograría mejorar la competencia y elevar el nivel deportivo.



Inyector said:


> Respecto a tus modelos de ampliación, Polígono; sigo creyendo que no consideras espacio suficiente con los perimetros que rodean a los estadios.


Mis gráficos son solo una sugerencia, más que nada con los estadios del norte.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Es muy triste esa realidad de las divisiones inferiores, incluso en provincias es aun peor. Recuerdo una vez que Cienciano hizo una convocatoria en Comas que quedo en nada al final con los chicos que seleccionaron.

Sobre el voley, Alianza y Cristal estan en la Liga Superior mientras que la U esta en liga distrital (no recuerdo si es Jesus Maria o Pueblo Libre).

Sobre los clubes, pues son mas que todo instituciones de futbol que clubes en si. Como bien dijeron, salvo la U y en menor medida Cristal, el resto no cuenta con este tipo de instalaciones. Es mas, ni instalaciones para sus equipos profesionales.


----------



## Inyector

Aqui una foto algo antigua del Monumental. Es del partido de la U contra Cienciano en la etapa final del apertura.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

^^^^

Me hubiera gustado haber ido a ese partido, pero lo tuve que escuchar por la radio en el internet, pero igual lo celebré como nunca.


----------



## brian_cusco13

muy chvre el estadio monumental,!!!!!!!! nme encanta se ve muy bn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poligono

Buena foto la del Monumental.
-----------------------------
Aquí un scan que saqué de un periódico del estadio Héroes del alto alianza de Tacna, donde Bolognesi jugó algunos partidos del campeonato.


----------



## Inyector

Con la foto se puede demostrar que desde cualquier vista de palco, los partidos se pueden ver muy bien (esta foto la tome del palco de un amigo en occidente colidante con norte). Hay quienes dicen que la vision desde algunos palcos no es muy buena.

Respecto al estadio monumental, a mi parecer hay varios problemas de diseño. Anteriormente ya los mencioné, pero esta vez es respecto a las tribunas populares. Asistí (como es costumbre) a la tribuna popular norte en el último clasico que se jugó ahi y realmente fue desagradable que toda la hinchada de la U tuviera que caminar toda la Av. Puruchuco para ingresar al estadio (me refiero a las tribunas de norte y oriente), ya que entraron juntos. Como leí un comentario en www.ahunet.com se debería cambiar la ubicación de las barras, mejor dicho: la Trinchera Norte que vaya a la tribuna Sur y la barra visitante (entiendase barra de Alianza, Cristal etc; pase a la tribuna norte), de paso se evitaría el ingreso de la barra visitante por la av. javier prado y evitar desmanes. Todas las tribunas restantes ingresarin por la av. javier prado. Además se facilitaria el accesos a los hinchas evitando que la tribuna de occidente ingrese con la barra visitante. La barra visitante iria por puruchuco y saldria por la carretera central. Obviamente fue ilogico pensar que la barra visitante quede en el estadio despues del partido y la barra local salga antes, normalmente la barra local se queda en el estadio y la barra visitatne sale primero.


----------



## ChiniCR

WOOWW IMPRESIONANTE BASTANTES ESTADIOS LINDOS Y DE BUENA CAPACIDAD TIENEN EN PERU. FELICIDADES HERMANOS PERUANOS MIS RESPETOS. EL MONUMENTAL ES UNICO CON ESOS PALCOS.
SALUDOS DESDE COSTA RICA.
HUMILDEMENTE LOS INVITO A CONOCER LOS ESTADIOS DE MI PAIS SON UN POCO PEQUEÑOS DEBIDO A QUE NUESTRA POBLACION NO ES MUY GRANDE

AQUI UN LINK SOBRE LOS ESTADIOS DE COSTA RICA: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=671780

GRACIAS AMIGOS PERUANOS. LES DESEO LO MEJOR PARA ESTAS ELIMINATORIASkay:


----------



## paquinho

Inyector said:


> Me parece buena la idea de realizar carreras en el estadio nacional, es más creo que hubo bastante publico. Pero a comparación de otros eventos similares en el mundo estamos bastante atrasados. New Wembley (Londres), Stade de France (Paris), Olimpico de Atenas, Olimpico de Estambul construyen espectaculares pistas (asfaltadas claro) no sólo en la pista de atletismo; sino que tambien ocupan la cancha de futbol pudiendo construir puentes, grandes giros, pequeñas lomas para salto, etc. Lo más parecido en Sudamerica se hizo en Aregentina. Los super prime en el Monumental de River y en el Chateau Carreras fueron espectaculares.


La razon por la ue no usaron toda la cancha fue porque inicialmente se tenia planeado hacer los partidos contra Venezuela y Argentina en el Nacional lo que no iba a permitir tener tiempo para el poder hacer el trazado sobre la cancha (la diferencia de dias con el partido de Argentina creo qe era solo 2), por eso hicieron algo simple nomas, ya para cuando cambiaron la sede pues no hubo tiempo y todo ya estaba planeado para el otro trazado. Esperemos que el prox año si sea algo asi como lo que suele haber en Wembley, Stade de France y Atenas.


----------



## Indochine

ayer por la tarde escuche al maestro Miguel Portanova en la voz del deporte por radio libertad comentar las declaraciones del sr. Woodman que el nacional ya no se podia ampliar hacia arriba por que la estructura de 50 años no iva a aguantar segun los expertos, y que solo se iva realizar el excabado y suprimir por completo la pista atletica, bueno e tratado de encontrar en internet esa informacion pero no he encontrado, ojala que vuelvan a reconsiderar y lo amplien hacie arriba con nuevas columnas, total la via expresa puede ir debajo de las tribunas facilmente como el estadio de atletico madrid.


----------



## Inyector

Indochine said:


> ayer por la tarde escuche al maestro Miguel Portanova en la voz del deporte por radio libertad comentar las declaraciones del sr. Woodman que el nacional ya no se podia ampliar hacia arriba por que la estructura de 50 años no iva a aguantar segun los expertos, y que solo se iva realizar el excabado y suprimir por completo la pista atletica, bueno e tratado de encontrar en internet esa informacion pero no he encontrado, ojala que vuelvan a reconsiderar y lo amplien hacie arriba con nuevas columnas, total la via expresa puede ir debajo de las tribunas facilmente como el estadio de atletico madrid.


La noticia respecto al estadio Nacional se encuentra en "Lima la mejor opción" si chequeas ahi, verás que Woodman comenta que no es posible aumntar la capacidad aumentando el numero de graderias arriba: la única opción es hacia abajo para lo cual se necesitaria suprimir la pista atletica


----------



## skyperu34

No habia visto ni conocia ese otro estadio en tacna, que buenos aportes.


----------



## forestoso

*Mas importante son las bases*



Poligono said:


> Hola Forestoso, veo que ambos nos hemos confundido, yo sé muy bien de la ampliación del Max Augustín para el mundial juvenil, mi sugerencia de ampliación de dicho estadio es para hacerlo a 40 mil personas, puesto que en la ampliación para tal mundial se hizo para 20 mil, así como de todos los estadios que he colocado, los gráficos que hice son para ampliarlos a 40 mil, puesto que todos ellos tienen actualmente una capacidad para alrededor de 25 mil personas.
> 
> Lo que sucede y entiendo que aquí se origina la confusión, es que en google earth no están actualizadas todas las imágenes de las ciudades peruanas, es por eso que no encontré una imagen del Max Augustín ya remodelada, lo que no me dejó más opción a realizar mi gráfico sobre aquella imagen antigua, pero puedes ver claramente que en el gráfico que hice señalé que en líneas amarillas marcaba hasta donde se ha construido actualmente, puedes ver la silueta actual del estadio, con su tribuna circular techada, demarcada por las líneas amarillas, y en líneas de color rojo indiqué hasta donde se podría ampliar según mi intención a 40 mil personas, puedes leerlo en el post que quotee, saludos.


Cesar Vallejo criticaba que en Perú el deporte eran 22 futbolisas y un arbitro.

Seguimos con lo mismo, de que nos sirve un estadio tan grande, sacrificando infraestructura (Que es lo que esta junto al estadio) un coliseo?

tu mismo afirmas que es necesario mas infraestructura de base para menores. POLIGONO esta en lo justo en que los clubes deben tener otros deportes. Recuerod que Percy Rojas se casó con una basquetbolista de la U.
No tengo ni idea como estan los clubes chicos en Infraestructura. Hace poco , por ejemplo mencionaron que el Cienciano tenia como patrimonio solo televisores y pelotas de futbol.

 Iquitos hace décadas no tiene equipo en Primera, cual fué el último
Hungaritos ?? Igual Ucayali, ni San MArtin, Incluso una region tan rica como Huanuco. La verdad que hace falta un equipo de esa región para descentralizar el futbol.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

^^^^

Estoy muy de acuerdo, pero no olvides que hay, o por lo menos había un equipo de segunda división de Iquitos el 2007, mientras que nesecitamos pistas atléticas con ocho o más carriles para poder ser competitivos, ya que el esatdio Nacional está bien quedado en ese aspecto.


----------



## Inyector

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Estoy muy de acuerdo, pero no olvides que hay, o por lo menos había un equipo de* segunda división de Iquitos el 2007*, mientras que nesecitamos pistas atléticas con ocho o más carriles para poder ser competitivos, ya que el esatdio Nacional está bien quedado en ese aspecto.


Error, el equipo que haces referencia (Loreto FC) no era más que Olimpico Somos Perú, el cual a vuelto al nombre original.


----------



## peruanito

Inyector said:


> Error, el equipo que haces referencia (Loreto FC) no era más que Olimpico Somos Perú, el cual a vuelto al nombre original.



otro error el equipo Olimpico somos Peru ya no se llama mas asi, ahora pertenece a un empresario ayacuchano su sede es ayacucho, aunque juega en ica y su nombre es INTI GAS DEPORTES. 

pero este no es un foro de segunda division.

Se acaba de reinagurar el estadio heroes de san ramon en cajamarca por lo que se ahora cuenta con gramado artificial, que pena en verdad. si alguien tuviese fotos que puedan aportar al tema seria del agrado general. Gracias


----------



## peruanito

http://perufedup.com/tacna2008/feduppdf/DIRECCION DE ESCENARIOS DEPORTIVOS - TACNA.pdf

haber si ingresan a esa pagina ahi les dejo algunos escenarios deportivos que se utilizaran en la universiada de tacna algunos estadios y coliseos, para que vean que en tacna si hay infraestructura deportiva, lo que falta es gente que apoye el deporte osea aficionados e inchas.:bash:


----------



## Inyector

No estoy equivocado, porque segun bases; ningún equipo inscrito originalmente con un nombre, puede cambiar. El club Olimpico Somos Perú, puede tener otro dueño mas no puede cambiar de nombre. Anteriormente tenia esa duda, pero me la aclaró un periodista deportivo.


----------



## RoVi

pero yo que veo la segunda por cable a ese equipo le dicen IntiGas


----------



## jose18sb

*VISTA GOOGLE EARTH DE LOS ESTADIOS DE LAS PRINCIPALES CIUDADES DEL PERÚ​*


*ESTADIO NACIONAL LIMA*











*ESTADIO MONUMENTAL LIMA*











*ESTADIO SAN MARCOS LIMA*











*ESTADIO MATUTE LIMA*











*ESTADIO UNSA AREQUIPA*











*ESTADIO MELGAR AREQUIPA*











*ESTADIO MIGUEL GRAU CALLAO*











*ESTADIO MANSICHE TRUJILLO*











*ESTADIO ELIAS AGUIRRE CHICLAYO*











*ESTADIO MIGUEL GRAU PIURA*











*ESTADIO GARCILAZO DE LA VEGA CUZCO*











*ESTADIO MAX AUSTIN IQUITOS*











*ESTADIO JORGE BASADRE TACNA*


----------



## Indochine

Buenas imaganes estimado jose18sb, esa imagen es del garcilazo me hiso dudar pero viendo bien es antes de excavar no?(antes de la copa america).

*ESTADIO GARCILAZO DE LA VEGA CUZCO*










Aca hablan de la historia de los estadios de lima, cuentan que en la inaguracion del nacional entraron 60000 espectadres, y si uno vee bien el video, las tribunas del nacional estan al ras de la cancha y no como ahora que esta levantados como 2 metros.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

exelentes aportes, Jose18sb e Indochine. ¿Podría alguien poner una imagen del "Lolo Fernández" en el Google Earth?


----------



## MicroX

*Sudamericano Sub-20 2009*

Se va jugar el Sudamericano Sub-20 pronto y hoy en el Melgar vs. Universitario, Beingolea y Peredo estaban diciendo que la cancha de ese estadio estaba en mal estado y que el IPD deberia mejorar las canchas porque pronto es el sudamericano. Luego me di cuenta que este sudamericano se va jugar en Tacna, Moquegua, y Arequipa. Pero que estadios se van usar? Lo logico es el Jorge Basadre, UNSA (o lo que se llame) y Mariano Melgar. Que otros se usaran?


----------



## rafo18

Moquegua tiene un buen estadio en construccion, aunque con el de la UNSA sobradazo .

Es cierto deberian ponerse las pilas y por lo menos preparar las canchas para el sudamericano.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Segun se, Jorge Basadre, UNSA y 25 de Noviembre (que es de Moquegua y anda en construccion).


----------



## cap-comander

Estadio de Huancayo, pide a gritos su conclusión, esperemos q las autoridades de turno se pongan las pilas….:nuts:





















saludos


----------



## Poligono

forestoso said:


> Cesar Vallejo criticaba que en Perú el deporte eran 22 futbolisas y un arbitro.
> 
> Seguimos con lo mismo, de que nos sirve un estadio tan grande, sacrificando infraestructura (Que es lo que esta junto al estadio) un coliseo?


Tienes que entender que mi sugerencia nace a raíz de que se dijo que los estadios no pueden ampliarse más, lo que he posteado es para intentar demostrar que si es posible en algunos casos, más específicamente en los estadios de la costa norte, con lo cual no necesariamente estoy pidiendo que se amplíen si no simplemente estoy centrando la discusión en si es posible ampliar nuestros estadios o no.



forestoso said:


> tu mismo afirmas que es necesario mas infraestructura de base para menores. POLIGONO esta en lo justo en que los clubes deben tener otros deportes. Recuerod que Percy Rojas se casó con una basquetbolista de la U.
> No tengo ni idea como estan los clubes chicos en Infraestructura. Hace poco , por ejemplo mencionaron que el Cienciano tenia como patrimonio solo televisores y pelotas de futbol.


Con respecto a la infraestructura deportiva que se requiere para poder trabajar en menores, esta debe estar en manos de los clubes, de muy poco nos sirve un escenario que no es administrado por un club deportivo, como el caso de ese coliseo que se encuentra dentro del estadio iquiteño, pues estos escenarios que son administrados por entes como el IPD solo fomentan la practica del deporte a un nivel recreativo y a lo mucho logran abrir academias que solo duran unos meses al año con lo cual no se logra realmente conseguir darle un verdadero nivel de competencia a nuestros deportistas, lo ideal sería que la gran mayoría de la infraestructura deportiva en el país se encuentre en manos de clubes deportivos que puedan desarrollar múltiples disciplinas y puedan hacerlo durante todo el año dándole una formación de verdadera competencia, por eso yo diferencio el deporte competitivo que lo puede brindar un club, del recreativo que lo puede hacer algún programa social deportivo del IPD o ente parecido, por eso es que realmente poco se extrañaría un escenario como tal coliseo para el desarrollo del deporte en el Perú.



forestoso said:


> Iquitos hace décadas no tiene equipo en Primera, cual fué el último
> Hungaritos ?? Igual Ucayali, ni San MArtin, Incluso una region tan rica como Huanuco. La verdad que hace falta un equipo de esa región para descentralizar el futbol.


Concuerdo contigo, Iquitos debe tener una importancia mayor dentro del deporte peruano en general, y podría empezar por el fútbol teniendo un equipo en primera división ya que cuenta con un magnífico estadio. Pero para que se de una inserción exitosa de cualquier club deportivo de Iquitos debe este contar con la infraestructura necesaria, sin esta no se conseguiría el verdadero desarrollo, tal como ocurre en la segunda división, hace unos años se dio cabida a clubes de provincias para intentar mejorar el nivel de estos sin embargo unos años después no queda casi ningún equipo provinciano, pues esta medida es solo una especie de pantomima de descentralización, los clubes tienen que mejorar su infraestructura y convertirse en instituciones más serias, donde puedan manejar una economía sana con una buena cantidad de socios y participando en diversos torneos de distintas disciplinas teniendo como materia prima a los jóvenes deportistas que forma en sus instalaciones, solo así se puede tener un desarrollo sostenido, saludos.



peruanito said:


> http://perufedup.com/tacna2008/feduppdf/DIRECCION DE ESCENARIOS DEPORTIVOS - TACNA.pdf
> 
> haber si ingresan a esa pagina ahi les dejo algunos escenarios deportivos que se utilizaran en la universiada de tacna algunos estadios y coliseos, para que vean que en tacna si hay infraestructura deportiva, lo que falta es gente que apoye el deporte osea aficionados e inchas.:bash:


Es un archivo en formato PDF, y está muy buena la información que da, gracias por el dato.


----------



## Poligono

cap-comander said:


>


Muy chevere esa imagen,es un estadio con mucho potencial, y por la nitidez de la imagen debo pensar que al fin el google earth muestra con buena resolución la ciudad de Huancayo, saludos.


----------



## peruanito

lastima que no tenga luz artificial para partidos de noche y lastima que la tribuna oriente se este cayendo fue declarada por defensa civil como insegura por eso actualmente solo esta habilitado la tribuna occidente que pena


----------



## cesarpoooool

cap-comander said:


> Estadio de Huancayo, pide a gritos su conclusión, esperemos q las autoridades de turno se pongan las pilas….:nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos


Teniendo para ser un bonito y un buen estadio , el coloso de ocopilla espera que alguien se acuerde de el...


----------



## Indochine

Alguien save el diseño original del estadio de huancayo? 
si estubiera completo seria inmenso, ¿que motivos habran tenido de solo construir laa tribunas de occidente y oriente y uno de ellos con techo y las populares no?


----------



## RoVi

pues si hicieran un estadio como el de Costa rica , yo no me opondria

el de juliaca seria xevere si se completara las tribunas en norte y sur


----------



## skyperu34

Las dos últimas propuestas me gustan, tanto de Costa Rica como el de la universidad...


----------



## sid1_2k8

Hola,

Tengo fotos de algunos estadios como el Estadio Heroes de San Ramon que recientemente han completado su remodelacion.

De acuerdo al articulo en el Internet, ahora la capacidad del Estadio Heroes de San Ramon es de 9,000 espectadores y cuando terminen de remodelar la Tribuna Oriente el proximo año, va a tener una capacidad de 14,000 espectadores.

Lo que no he podido hacer por el momento es poner las fotos que he encontrado y que tengo en mi computadora, asi que si tienen el proceso para poner fotos, les agradeceria bastante.

Saludos,
Yvan.


----------



## Inyector

Desde que asumió Nossar el club sporting cristal se dijo en un primer momento que planeaban construir un estadio en Chorrillos para el club. Luego ante tantas sugerencias se descartó esa idea. Bucando información, encontré esto en internet:

*Se estaría definiendo ubicación y capacidad del nuevo estadio cervecero*

Tal como se señaló, la institución anda a la búsqueda de un terreno en el Rímac para la construcción del nuevo estadio cervecero. Aparentemente existen negociaciones para la adquisición de los terrenos donde se encuentra ubicado actualmente el Club de Tiro del Rímac (cruce de las avenidas Alcazar y Prolongación Tacna en el corazón del distrito del Rímac), que pasarían a ser propiedad de la institución y donde se levantaría el nuevo coloso cervecero.

Asimismo, en declaraciones del accionista mayoritario del club se va tomando conocimiento que el planteamiento sería, en un inicio, que el estadio cuente con una capacidad de *25,000 espectadores*. De concretarse esta opción, el estadio celeste estaría en funcionamiento para la *temporada 2010*.

Ojalá (como menciona la nota) sólo sea en un primer momento para 25 000 personas, pues creo que la capacidad debería ser mayor a 20 000 y menor a 60 000. Si cristal planea construir un nuevo estadio este deberia ser para 40 000 personas, pues de ser más no se llenaría muy seguido.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Claro, sino se veria muchos vacios como el de la U cuando van 15 mil o 20 mil, que se ve mas vacio que el Nacional con esa misma cantidad.


----------



## olivosmicky20

Alguien sabe en k kedo la tan mentada remodelacion del estadio rosas pampa de la ciudad de Huaraz?, creo k ahi tban metidos "Las ratas " del apra verdad, ojala se concrete la tan mencionada remodelacion


----------



## Inyector

como tantas otras por ejemplo la del estadio campeones del 36 en sullana, la del estadio de cajamarca.etc


----------



## Poligono

sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo fotos de algunos estadios como el Estadio Heroes de San Ramon que recientemente han completado su remodelacion.
> 
> De acuerdo al articulo en el Internet, ahora la capacidad del Estadio Heroes de San Ramon es de 9,000 espectadores y cuando terminen de remodelar la Tribuna Oriente el proximo año, va a tener una capacidad de 14,000 espectadores.
> 
> Lo que no he podido hacer por el momento es poner las fotos que he encontrado y que tengo en mi computadora, asi que si tienen el proceso para poner fotos, les agradeceria bastante.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan.


Hola Yvan, para poder poner fotos en los temas abiertos primero tienes que subirlas a alguna web que preste el servicio de almacenarlas, por ejemplo *photobucket.com* es una muy buena página, solo tienes que registrarte y luego cargas todas las fotos que quieras a ese servidor, después copias el link que te ofrece al cargar cada foto y pegas esa dirección en medio de este código *







*, espero haberte ayudado, saludos.

PD. Su quieres más datos puedes buscar en la página principal el tema donde se indica paso por paso como colocar fotos en el foro.



Inyector said:


> Desde que asumió Nossar el club sporting cristal se dijo en un primer momento que planeaban construir un estadio en Chorrillos para el club. Luego ante tantas sugerencias se descartó esa idea. Bucando información, encontré esto en internet:
> 
> *Se estaría definiendo ubicación y capacidad del nuevo estadio cervecero*
> 
> Tal como se señaló, la institución anda a la búsqueda de un terreno en el Rímac para la construcción del nuevo estadio cervecero. Aparentemente existen negociaciones para la adquisición de los terrenos donde se encuentra ubicado actualmente el Club de Tiro del Rímac (cruce de las avenidas Alcazar y Prolongación Tacna en el corazón del distrito del Rímac), que pasarían a ser propiedad de la institución y donde se levantaría el nuevo coloso cervecero.
> 
> Asimismo, en declaraciones del accionista mayoritario del club se va tomando conocimiento que el planteamiento sería, en un inicio, que el estadio cuente con una capacidad de *25,000 espectadores*. De concretarse esta opción, el estadio celeste estaría en funcionamiento para la *temporada 2010*.
> 
> Ojalá (como menciona la nota) sólo sea en un primer momento para 25 000 personas, pues creo que la capacidad debería ser mayor a 20 000 y menor a 60 000. Si cristal planea construir un nuevo estadio este deberia ser para 40 000 personas, pues de ser más no se llenaría muy seguido.


Yo he alucinado con un estadio de 40 mil personas con un modelo parecido al nuevo estadio de la Lazio "Stadio di L'aquila" a la orilla del río Rímac con este totalmente encausado en toda su ribera, algo así como un estadio koreano en el 2002, saludos.


----------



## Inyector

Chequeando wikipedia, veo que han colgado una foto del estadio de San Marcos que le tomé hace un tiempo. Todo bien salvo que no ponen que fue tomada por mi persona.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ En ese caso tienes que reclamar. 

Primero debes fijarte en la fotografia original (dando click en la foto del articulo) para ver el credito que aparece. Si no aparece, debes de ir a wikicommons y presentar tu queja en la discusión de la foto en mención. En la fundacion Wikipedia tienen politicas serias con respecto a ese caso.


----------



## walymr

Por fin comenzaron las obras para colocar la PISTA ATLETICA SINTETICA en el ESTADIO CENTENARIO de Chimbote.

http://www.diariodechimbote.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=33612

Unica en el PERU (el TARTAN ya fué), lo siento pero es asi.


----------



## Inyector

Jean_Pierre said:


> ^^ En ese caso tienes que reclamar.
> 
> Primero debes fijarte en la fotografia original (dando click en la foto del articulo) para ver el credito que aparece. Si no aparece, debes de ir a wikicommons y presentar tu queja en la discusión de la foto en mención. En la fundacion Wikipedia tienen politicas serias con respecto a ese caso.


Si me explicas en detalle, te lo agradeceré bastante


----------



## Inyector

walymr said:


> Por fin comenzaron las obras para colocar la PISTA ATLETICA SINTETICA en el ESTADIO CENTENARIO de Chimbote.
> 
> http://www.diariodechimbote.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=33612
> 
> Unica en el PERU (el TARTAN ya fué), lo siento pero es asi.


Todo bien pero de cuantos carriles será?? de 6??? si es asi no es oficial. Las oficiales son de 8 carriles.


----------



## Korsakov

Hola amigos peruanos, se ven buenos estadios, algo antiguos pero cuando organizen algun evento de seguro de modernizaran como sucedio con el estadio Max agustinas o algo asi que se ve de primer nivel, tiene butacas en su totalidad?? El estadio de Chimbote tiene gran potencial tambien.. se le proyecta colocar butacas en su totalidad o solo en pacifico( tribunas preferenciales)?
saludos desde Chile


----------



## paquinho

Me parece bien que el estadio del SC sea inicialmente para 25mil personas, si no llegan a llenar siempre el estadio de SMP que tiene capacidad para 12. Lo importante creo es que tenga todas las facilidades necesarias para la gente (un estadio 4 estrellas FIFA si es posible). Eso es algo que le falta al Monumental de la U, sistema de ingreso, mejora en lo que se refiere a proveedores de comida, cosas que harian mejor el hecho de ir al estadio.


----------



## Poligono

Korsakov said:


> Hola amigos peruanos, se ven buenos estadios, algo antiguos pero cuando organizen algun evento de seguro de modernizaran como sucedio con el estadio Max agustinas o algo asi que se ve de primer nivel, tiene butacas en su totalidad?? El estadio de Chimbote tiene gran potencial tambien.. se le proyecta colocar butacas en su totalidad o solo en pacifico( tribunas preferenciales)?
> saludos desde Chile


Hola Korsakov, en realidad es dificil que le pongan butacas a la totalidad de los estadios aquí en Perú, sucede que en las tribunas populares se ubican las barras bravas y estos simplemente las destrozarían, por eso el monumental de la U no lleva butacas en esas tribunas más si en oriente y occidente, lo mismo sucede con el Max Augustín de Iquitos, saludos.


----------



## Korsakov

Poligono said:


> Hola Korsakov, en realidad es dificil que le pongan butacas a la totalidad de los estadios aquí en Perú, sucede que en las tribunas populares se ubican las barras bravas y estos simplemente las destrozarían, por eso el monumental de la U no lleva butacas en esas tribunas más si en oriente y occidente, lo mismo sucede con el Max Augustín de Iquitos, saludos.


Igual nunca se sabe, probar con algun equipo de hinchada tranquila no es malo, aca para el mundial femenino se estan cosntruyendo 4 estadios con butacas en la totalidad y se esta a la espera de q la comunid cuide el estadio y q las barras bravas respeten o cambien la mentalidad en torno a modernidad en las tribunas.. ojala no se terminen sacando por los bandalos de siempre.
saludos


----------



## Poligono

Korsakov said:


> Igual nunca se sabe, probar con algun equipo de hinchada tranquila no es malo, aca para el mundial femenino se estan cosntruyendo 4 estadios con butacas en la totalidad y se esta a la espera de q la comunid cuide el estadio y q las barras bravas respeten o cambien la mentalidad en torno a modernidad en las tribunas.. ojala no se terminen sacando por los bandalos de siempre.
> saludos


Si, he visto los estadios que se están contruyendo para el mundial femenino sub 20 en Chile y están muy buenos, me gustan bastante el de Chillán y el de Temuco, se ven bastante europeos con la totalidad de las tribunas con butacas, como dices es cuestión de acostumbrar a las hinchadas a cuidar y respetar el estadio y su entorno aunque para eso tiene que haber alguna decisión de parte de las autoridades correspondientes para la aplicación de medidas a fines, de todos aún son pocos los estadios acá que cuentan con butacas, y alguna reforma para ello todavía se ve lejano, saludos.


----------



## walymr

Hace un tiempo atrás leí que seria para competencias de atletismo oficial, o sea 8 carriles, en esta noticia no lo mencionan, espero obtener mas novedades al respecto.



Inyector said:


> Todo bien pero de cuantos carriles será?? de 6??? si es asi no es oficial. Las oficiales son de 8 carriles.


Aqui mas sobre el estadio, la buena PRO ya se adjudicó, y la empresa ha comenzado el proceso de implementación.. es la misma que instaló el GRAS sintetito, que por cierto es diferente al GRAS de los demás estadios, este es mucho mejor, parece que es superior junto con el del MAX AUSTIN de Pucallpa, aunque de este ultimo no se sabe mucho porque no se usa en partidos de la profesional.
http://www.diariodechimbote.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=33636

Además, se ha comenzado el proceso para la licitación de la ILUMINACION y la adquisición del TABLERO ELECTRONICO, con esto el estadio quedaria a punto ... no sé si en el proyecto original comprendia BUTACAS, parece que si, porque se habia mencionado en alguna oportunidad, incluso un techo de FIBRA DE CARBONO para la tribuna de ORIENTE.

Espero que la ILUMINACION no contemple esas horrosas que tienen algunos estadios del NORTE con TORRES, aunque por la disposición y construcción del estadio parece que no es asi.


----------



## Inyector

Me gustaria que el estadio de chimbote lo amplien un poco más. Tal vez a 30 000 personas. Siempre ha sido una buena plaza para el futbol. Si no me equivoco, Jose Galvez fue el año pasado uno de los equipos con mas taquilla del torneo.


----------



## peruanito

por que el cobresol no juega en ese estadio??? alguien tiene las fotos del estadio de estuquiña???


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

jajaj está en algo ese estadio.


----------



## 100%imperial

el diseño me parece q esta bien, es algo q se esta haciendo creo en la mayoria de estadios... solo q ese amarillo patito no va... con una buena combinacion de colores quedaria bien.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*Ampliacion y Reconstruccion de Estadios (Reporte y Progreso de las obras)*

*Ampliacion y Reconstruccion de Estadios (Reporte y Progreso de las obras)*


*1.-* *Estadio 25 de Noviembre (Moquegua)*
*Capacidad:* *21 000*.

*Trabajos en Tribuna Oriente del Estadio 25 de Noviembre terminarían el 5 de Febrero **del** 2009*
*( http://www.radioamericana.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5225&Itemid=30 )*



*2.-* *Estadio Rosas **Pampa** (Huaraz) [ 8,000* (2008) – *18,000* (2009) *]*
*Capacidad :* *18,000 (2009)*

Empezo la demolición del*Estadio Rosas **Pampa* el Miercoles 29 de Octubre del 2008, y se espera que el nuevo estadio este listo (obras terminadas) en el 2009.

*Demolicion del Estadio Rosas **Pampa** (Huaraz)*
*( http://www.peru.com/futbol/sgc/portada/2008/10/29/detalle10722.aspx )*

*Modelo **del** Nuevo Estadio Rosas **Pampa** (Huaraz)*
*( http://www.perucampeon.com/general/se-viene-el-nuevo-estadio-rosas-pampa.html )*
*( http://www.peru.com/futbol/AutoNoticias/futbolportada/2008/02/23/detallenoticia100998.asp )*



*3.-* *Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon (Huanuco) [ 8,000* (2008) – *14,000* (2009) *]*
*Capacidad :* *14,000 (2009)*

*Reportaje acerca **del** progreso en la reconstruccion **del** Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon (Huanuco)*
*( http://www.hoy.com.pe/huanuco/noticias.php?noticia=551 )*

*( http://semanariopasion.blogspot.com/2008/10/alianza-universidad-mand-casa-wanka.html )*

*Reconstruccion del Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon fue Aprobada*
*( http://www.ahora.com.pe/ahora/archivo/diciembre/08/deportes/dep1.htm )*

Se espera que a mediados del mes de Noviembre 2008 esten listas las nuevas tribunas Norte y Sur, y se entregan estas obras. Ese mismo dia de inmediato se pondrá la primera piedra para la construcción de la tribuna de Occidente y enseguida reconstruir la tribuna de Oriente (Se espera que todo el proyecto sea completado en el 2009).



*4.-* *Estadio Campeones **del** 36 (Sullana) [ 10,000* (2008) – *20,000* (2009) *]*
*Capacidad :* *20,000 (2009)*

*Sullana también tendrá nuevo estadio (**27/**02/2008**)*
*( http://www.perucampeon.com/equipos/...ana/sullana-tambien-tendra-nuevo-estadio.html )*

*Reconstruirán estadio “Campeones **del** 36” (**06/06/2007**)*
*( http://www.peru.com/futbol/AutoNoticias/futbolnacional/2007/06/06/detallenoticia90257.asp )*

*Estadio Municipal Campeones **del** 36 será reconstruido (**31/**05/2007**)*
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/archivonoticias_2007/mayo_2007/mayo_31/locales_31.htm )*

*NOTA**:* Aun no he encontrado alguna noticia que indique cuando va a empezar la demolicion del estadio “Campeones del 36”.



*5.-* *Estadio Campeonísimo de Talara (Talara) [ 8,000* (2008) – *12,000* (2009) *]*
*Capacidad :* *12,000 (2009)* ???

*Arturo Woodman Anunció Reconstrucción del Campeonisimo*
*( http://www.munitalara.gob.pe/notaprensa2007/boletin_89.html )*

*IPD y Petroperú remodelarán estadio “Campeonísimo” de Talara*

*( http://www.peru.com/futbol/AutoNoticias/futbolcopaperu/2007/06/20/detallenoticia90776.asp )*

*NOTA**:* Aun no he encontrado alguna noticia que indique cuando va a empezar la ampliacion del estadio “Campeonisimo de Talara”.



*6.-* *Estadio Heroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca) [ 9,000* (2008) – *14,000* (2009) *]*
*Capacidad :* *14,000 (2009)*

*Inauguran mañana gramado artificial de estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca (**19/09/2008**)*
*( http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=os1+z5AZf9M= )*

La renovacion del estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca (1era etapa) concluyo el Viernes 19 de Octubre del 2008. La maxima capacidad del estadio Héroes de San Ramón ya no es *18,000* espectadores (debido a la nueva regla FIFA acerca de la distancia entre asientos).

El estadio Héroes de San Ramón ahora cuenta con una capacidad para nueve mil (*9,000*) espectadores y próximamente se reiniciarán los trabajos de la tribuna Oriente que ampliará la capacidad del escenario a unos 14 mil (*14,000*) espectadores.



*7.-* *Estadio Municipal de Puerto Maldonado (Puerto Maldonado, **Madre de Dios**)*.
*Capacidad :**21,600*.

*Estadio Municipal de Puerto Maldonado*
*( http://www.ht-arena.com/amd/?page=estadio )*



*8.- Estadio Municipal Carlos Vidaurre de Tarapoto (Tarapoto, San Martin)*
*Capacidad :**18,000*.

*Estadio Municipal Carlos Vidaurre de Tarapoto*
*( http://www.comunidadfp.net/web/showthread.php?t=899 )*
Vean la pagina # 1 post # 6 para ver las fotos del estadio.



Bueno estas son todas las noticias que tengo por el momento, asi que me despido por el momento.

Saludos,
Yvan.


----------



## Poligono

Gracias Yvan, muy buena información, me llamó la atención el link al estadio de Puerto Maldonado y veo que la página es de un club de allá y al parecer cuenta con buena infraestructura pero el estadio es del municipio, voy a revisar los demás links, saludos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buena info!


----------



## Harryx5

muy buen diseño para un estadio, ojala se construya.



Indochine said:


> ese estadio va a quedar espectacular


----------



## skyperu34

Mmmm.... Me parece que muchos datos de capacidades están demasiado inflados viendo las imágenes, ademas de que algunas fuentes no son nada fiables...


----------



## kikethegreat

buena info, lo que yo se es que ya se realizo el estudio de impacto ambiental para la remodelacion del estadio campeones del 36 de sullana


----------



## FerGon

Poligono said:


> Gracias Yvan, muy buena información, me llamó la atención el link al estadio de Puerto Maldonado y veo que la página es de un club de allá y al parecer cuenta con buena infraestructura pero el estadio es del municipio, voy a revisar los demás links, saludos.


sera verdad esa foto con un monton de canchas de futbol?:nuts:
y que tiene camiseta de nike y jugadores de suecia, finlandia, olanda y emiratos?:nuts:

por lo que veo es equipo de hattrick el juego online:lol:


----------



## beatlemaniaco

esta es la pagina web oficial del ESTADIO UNION TARMA http://uniontarma.com/foto-panoramica vean la foto panoramica del las tribunas nuevas. ya esta proyectado la construccion de las tribunas norte y sur


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Ampliacion y Reconstruccion de Estadios (Reporte y Progreso de las obras)*

November 9th, 2008 07:46 PM

skyperu34
Mmmm.... Me parece que muchos datos de capacidades están demasiado inflados viendo las imágenes, ademas de que algunas fuentes no son nada fiables... 


Hola skyperu34,

Yo tambien comparto tu preocupacion acerca de que algunas de las capacidades no son correctas y la verdad es de que Yo tambien tengo algunas dudas. Sin embargo el problema se hace mas complicado debido a que no hay ningun sitio (ni siquiera en el Internet) donde la FPF, ADFP, o el IPD pone una lista oficial de la capacidades de los Estadios de Futbol del Peru, asi que no nos queda mas remedio que ver las capacidades que aparecen en las pocas fuentes que publican fotos de los estadios o en reportajes en el Internet.

Cambiando un poco de tema, aqui les paso informacion adicional acerca del Estadio Mariscal Cáceres de Tumbes.

*9.-* *Estadio Mariscal Cáceres (Tumbes)*.
*Capacidad :* Ampliacion de *5,000* a *15,000* - *20,000*.

*GOBIERNO REGIONAL DE TUMBES INVERTIRÁ 25 MILLONES DE SOLES EN AMPLIACION Y MEJORAMIENTO DE ESTADIO (Mariscal Cáceres de Tumbes ) Y COLISEO DEL IPD*
*( http://www.ipd.gob.pe/5885 )*


Saludos,
Yvan.


----------



## rasogu

Pedro el Estadio Mariscal Castilla queda en el distrito de El Tambo, en Huancayo, no esta en Junin que es otra provincia.


----------



## peruanito

estadio los chankas tribuna norte, recientemente construida, esto es en andahuaylas apurimac


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ Este aparte del "Monumental" de Condebamba¿?


----------



## peruanito

Jean_Pierre said:


> ^^ Este aparte del "Monumental" de Condebamba¿?



El monumental de condebamba esta en Abancay, que es la capital de apurimac , este estadio es en andahuaylas la Ciudad mas importante de este departamento


----------



## Jassan03

Harryx5 said:


> muy buen diseño para un estadio, ojala se construya.


muy bueno el estado...pero donde en que region se va a construir ???


----------



## peruanito

aqui otra fotito vista desde el otro lado


----------



## peruanito

:cheers:


----------



## rafo18

Chevere el estadio apurimeño kay:


----------



## Poligono

*Más estadios*

*Estadio de Mollendo*










*Estadio Monumental de Jauja*










*Estadio Garibaldi de Ilo*










PD. Créditos a quienes correspondan.


----------



## jose18sb

^^

Si es Ilo, si me acuerdo de ese estadio al frente hay un parque donde la gente se para para tomarce unos tragos..:cheers:.


----------



## peruanito

UAROC ANUNCIO ANOCHE

Se construirán las tribunas del estadio 

IVONNE RIVERA 

CORREO

El triunfo del Sport Huancayo es el motivo suficiente para que el presidente regional Vladimiro Huaroc, anuncie oficialmente la construcción de las tribunas norte y sur del estadio Huancayo. 

El expediente técnico de la construcción de estas plataformas se encuentra en su verificación final en la Oficina de Proyectos de Inversión del Gobierno Regional, para el mes de enero estará listo en un 100% para su ejecución, anunció Huaroc. 

También dio a conocer que la ejecución del proyecto comenzará en el mes de febrero y se culminará después de ocho meses.

Con respecto al posible apoyo que recibiría el equipo de Sport Huancayo, mencionó que aún no había un presupuesto, pero que tratará de buscar ayuda de otras instituciones, con la finalidad de incentivar el deporte huancaíno. :banana:


----------



## skyperu34

Buena noticia ! Ese estadio tiene enorme potencial. QUe le complente sus anillos de tribunas y será un estadiaso mínimo para 40 000 personas.


----------



## Inyector

mostro que terminen el estadio de Huancayo, tiene tremendo potencial, Solo espero que lo remodelen para que sea un estadio grande


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Que buena noticia! Con las tribunas se verá muy bien, lástima que se termine los últimos meses del año, pero peor es nada!


----------



## SANTIS1129

Y cual es ese estadio "Huancayo" je je soy de Colombia y jamas lo habia escuchado??


----------



## MicroX

Se que el equipo de Deportivo Wanka esta suspendido por Burga pero el gobiero no reconoce esa suspension, etc. Pero en el caso que Deportivo Wanka juega, donde juega:Estadio Huancayo o Estadio Jauja?


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^Se supone que en Huancayo no¿?

Y chvr que el Estadio de Huancayo lo completen, auqnue por ahi podrian arreglar tambien la tribuna que esta a medio uso por su deterior.


----------



## rafo18

Seria el estadio mas imponente del interior, la UNSA tendra que hacer algo al respecto jeje.


----------



## MicroX

*Alianza Atletico a Sudamericana; Estadio?*

Ahora que Alianza Atlético Sullana va jugar en la Sudamericana, en que estadio va jugar? Hace unas semanas estaba en Sullana y entré al estadio. Me sorprendió que el piso de la entrada era arena. Y creo que las bases de Conmebol no dejan esos estadios ser sede de un partido int'l. No creo que vayan Piura y jugar en el Miguel Grau por la cancha sintética. Lo veo muy improbable.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

^^ Lo más probable es que jueguen en Piura.


----------



## 100%imperial

seria muy chvre q se vayan a jugar a iquitos... pucha pero facil eso no va mas halla de mi deseo


----------



## RoVi

CHIMUCHIK said:


> ^^ Lo más probable es que jueguen en Piura.


tienes razon porque en la Sudamerican del 2004 y del 2005 , alianza atletico jugo en el Estadio Miguel Grau (Piura) en la Sudamericana del 2004 contra Junior de Barranquilla perdio 2 a 0, y en el 2005 contra la u de chile donde gano 2 a 0.



> Seria el estadio mas imponente del interior, la UNSA tendra que hacer algo al respecto jeje.


*En enero reinauguran estadio "Monumental Arequipa"*

Los primeros días de enero, el Gobierno Regional de Arequipa realizará la “entrega de obra” de los trabajos realizados en el estadio “Monumental Arequipa” a la Universidad Nacional de San Agustín. 
Con una inversión de más de un millón de nuevos soles, el GRA ha refaccionado todas las instalaciones de este recinto deportivo que fue voceado como sede del Sudamericano de Fútbol Sub-20, que se frustró a causa de la discordia entre la FPF y el IPD.
No sólo se ha realizado un mantenimiento integral al campo de juego, sino que se han refaccionado y modificado algunos ambientes como los vestuarios para jugadores y árbitros, además se han habilitado algunos ambientes que serán usados por deportistas agustinos. Por ejemplo, ahora el judo y el tae kwon do tendrán locales propios.
Asimismo se ha realizado un nuevo cableado del sistema eléctrico del estadio con ayuda de ingenieros de la misma universidad.
Lo único que falta, señaló el jefe del Instituto del Deporte Universitario (Dr. Edgar Acosta), es que el GRA cumpla con instalar, como consta en el convenio que firmaron ambas instituciones, la pantalla gigante y tablero (marcador) electrónico.
 
Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2008/12/en-enero-reinauguran-estadio-monumental.html


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Habrà que hacer un seguimiento a esta noticia para corroborar


----------



## brian_cusco13

bn x ese gran estadio de aqp!!


----------



## Inyector

y la pista atletica de la UNSA cuando?


----------



## JOSE-AQP

Hace un tiempo hubo una propuesta sobre que telefónica iba a costear la pista atlética a cambio de llenar el Estadio de publicidad por no se cuanto tiempo. Pero no se llevo a cabo ya que no hay grandes eventos deportivos en ese Estadio, lo mas interesante es cuando el Melgar juega de local, pero la mayoría de las veces lo hace en el Estadio Melgar de IV Centenario, por eso no le conviene a la telefónica. 

Como todos sabemos el IPD o el Gobierno Central no hace nada por el deporte en Arequipa, solo basta mirar como renovó los estadios del norte de país pertenecientes al IPD, y no hizo nada por el Estadio Melgar que también pertenece al IPD. La única manera de que haya pista sintética es que lo haga el Gobierno Regional de Arequipa o de alguna manera Cerro Verde.


----------



## matiasps

*aqui fotos recientes del ESTADIO LOS CHANKAS*

ESTADIO MUNICIPAL LOS CHANKAS DE ANDAHUAYLAS
Aqui juega COPA PERU EL JOSE MARIA ARGUEDAS Y EL MUNICIPAL DE SANJERONIMO ESTE EKIPO (municipal de sanjeronimo) Solo llego a octavos de final EN LA COPA PERU EN LA REGION VIII SALIO CAMPEON DIABLOS ROJOS YA SERA EL 2009























































DESPuES DE UNA TORRENCIAL LLUVIA Y EL FESTIVAL PUKLLAY


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Está interesante el estadio!


----------



## olivosmicky20

y como va el rosas pampa alguien tiene fotos ?


----------



## peruanito

Poligono said:


> Igualmente por la info del estadio huanuqueño, aunque talvez este equivocado pero me parece que no es precisamente el Heraclio Tapia, pues yo tenía entendido que este tenía formato olímpico, es probable que se trate de otro estadio.


esta informacion la saque de la pagina de la municipalidad provincial de Huanuco, esta es la gran obra de "KOKO" GILES, y por otro lado no me cabe duda que sea este el estadio huanuqueño ya que siempre lo vi mientras seguia al Alianza Universidad y al Mismo Leon en la Copa. 

Y por cierto aun seguiran las mejoras en este escenario.


----------



## MicroX

La Copa Peru tiene un problema grande. A pesar de que se llenan los estadios muchos equipos quedan eliminados. No aporta al deporte pero igual, como se crea un nuevo sistema sin dinero o aporte del IPD.


----------



## RoVi

^^ la copa peru pertenece o es Sistema Nacional de Campeonatos de Fútbol Aficionado o Amateur, este depende de las ligas departamentales hasta la etapa nacional de ahi se encarga la FPF

se podria regresar a los campeonatos regionales pero la copa peru tendria que desaparecer
, lo mejor seria reforzar la Segunda creo que este año va estar interesante


----------



## marvt

*torres belon puno*

les dejo algunas fotos del dia de la inauguracion del grass sintetico del estadio enrique torres belon de puno el año 2008.


----------



## marvt

*torres belon puno*

mas fotos del Enrique Torres Belon de Puno


----------



## Inyector

Del Torres Belón me esperaba grandes cosas porque se anunciaba una pomposa remodelacion, pero al ver la "maravilla" que hicieron me dicuenta finalmente que los gobiernos regionales (o entes del estado) no resaltan (o mejoran) arquitectura propia del estadio.


----------



## Redwhite

olivosmicky20 said:


> y como va el rosas pampa alguien tiene fotos ?


si...tambien me interesa saber en qué va eso !


----------



## MicroX

RoVi said:


> ^^ la copa peru pertenece o es Sistema Nacional de Campeonatos de Fútbol Aficionado o Amateur, este depende de las ligas departamentales hasta la etapa nacional de ahi se encarga la FPF
> 
> se podria regresar a los campeonatos regionales pero la copa peru tendria que desaparecer, lo mejor seria reforzar la Segunda creo que este año va estar interesante


Una solución sería que la FPF si se encargue de arreglar el sistema amateur. Pero como casi nadie es serio en esa institución, como bastantes otras, no se va ser nada. El problema es mucha más grande. No es solo el deporte, es en todos las cosas. Escucho mucho que el IPD no apoya casi nada. Para hacer un nuevo campeonato o sistema de campeonato como la Copa Peru que puede beneficiar al Peru en el largo tiempo se necesito profesionales o especialistas que saben de campeonatos.


----------



## moizezxd

*FOTOS DEL ESTADIO MUNICIPAL DE MATUCANA*

AQUI LES DEJO UNAS FOTOS DEL ESTADIO MUNICIPAL DE MATUCANA!!! LAS TOME CUANDO FUI A MATUCANA PARA EL CIENCIANO - MINERO!! :bash: :cheers: EL PROBLEMA ES QUE NO TODAS LAS HE SUBIDO


----------



## moizezxd

*MAS FOTOS DE MATUCANA*

aki les dejo otras

chikito posando pa mi camara









piero alva antes de meter gol!! como pueden ver la tribuna occidente no existe









vean una part del estadio









agradescan pls


----------



## sid1_2k8

*Algunas Noticias sobre el progreso de la Reconstruccion de los Estadios ...*

January 21st, 2009, 07:44 AM #*1182* 
peruanito
Registered User

Join Date: Mar 2007
Posts: 167 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Poligono* 
_Igualmente por la info del estadio huanuqueño, aunque talvez este equivocado pero me parece que no es precisamente el Heraclio Tapia, pues yo tenía entendido que este tenía formato olímpico, es probable que se trate de otro estadio._
esta informacion la saque de la pagina de la municipalidad provincial de Huanuco, esta es la gran obra de "KOKO" GILES, y por otro lado no me cabe duda que sea este el estadio huanuqueño ya que siempre lo vi mientras seguia al Alianza Universidad y al Mismo Leon en la Copa. 

Y por cierto aun seguiran las mejoras en este escenario.


Hola Poligono y peruanito,

*1.- Reportaje acerca **del** progreso en la reconstruccion **del** Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon (Huanuco)*
*( http://www.hoy.com.pe/huanuco/noticias.php?noticia=551 )*
*( http://semanariopasion.blogspot.com/2008/10/alianza-universidad-mand-casa-wanka.html )*

Los articulos acerca del progreso de la reconstruccion del Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon (Huanuco) mencionan de que ni bien terminaban las Tribunas Norte y Sur en Noviembre del 2008, de inmediato se pondra la primera piedra para la construccion de la Tribuna de Occidente y reconstruir la Tribuna de Oriente.

ESTADIO “HERACLIO TAPIA LEÓN”
El estadio: lo que era un sueño, actualmente es una realidad. Los deportistas tendrán un estadio digno, moderno, con todas las comodidades, tanto para los espectadores, jugadores, árbitros y también para los hombres de prensa.
Para el 2009 se prevé disponer del estadio terminado, el avance de la construcción de las tribunas norte y sur está en un 80 %. *En noviembre se entregan estas obras* y de inmediato se pondrá la primera piedra para la construcción de la tribuna de occidente y reconstruir la tribuna de oriente.

De otro lado, el burgomaestre anunció que el mismo día de la inauguración de las dos nuevas graderías, comenzará la construcción de la tribuna principal o preferencial. Afirmó que la actual será demolida totalmente para dar paso a una moderna tribuna que abarcará toda la parte occidente y empalmará con las tribunas norte y sur. Reiteró también que la nueva tribuna tendrá todas las instalaciones que se dio a conocer anteriormente y que la inversión en este sector será del orden de los 12 millones.

Saben si han continuado con la demolicion y construccion de la nueva Tribuna de Occidente y la reconstruccion de la Tribuna Oriente?


Hay nuevas noticias acerca del Estadio 25 de Noviembre de Moquegua?

*2.- Trabajos en Tribuna Oriente del Estadio 25 de Noviembre terminarían el 5 de Febrero **del** 2009*
*( http://www.radioamericana.org/index....5225&Itemid=30 )*


Que noticias hay acerca del Estadio Heroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca)?

*3.- Estadio Heroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca) [ 9,000* (2008) – *14,000* (2009) *]*
*Capacidad :* *14,000 (2009)*

*Inauguran mañana gramado artificial de estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca (19/09/2008)*
*( http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Not...id=os1+z5AZf9M= )*

La renovacion del estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca (1era etapa) concluyo el Viernes 19 de Octubre del 2008. La maxima capacidad del estadio Héroes de San Ramón ya no es *18,000* espectadores (debido a la nueva regla FIFA acerca de la distancia entre asientos).

El estadio Héroes de San Ramón ahora cuenta con una capacidad para nueve mil (*9,000*) espectadores y próximamente se reiniciarán los trabajos de la tribuna Oriente que ampliará la capacidad del escenario a unos 14 mil (*14,000*) espectadores.


Que noticias hay acerca de la reconstruccion del Estadio Campeones del 36 (Sullana), Estadio Campeonísimo de Talara (Talara), y del Estadio Mariscal Cáceres (Tumbes)?

*4.- Estadio Campeones del 36 (Sullana) [ 10,000* (2008) – *20,000* (2009) *]*
*Capacidad :* *20,000 (2009)*

*Sullana también tendrá nuevo estadio (27/02/2008)*
*( http://www.perucampeon.com/equipos/a...o-estadio.html )*

*Reconstruirán estadio “Campeones del 36” (06/06/2007)*
*( http://www.peru.com/futbol/AutoNotic...ticia90257.asp )*

*Estadio Municipal Campeones del 36 será reconstruido (31/05/2007)*
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/ar...locales_31.htm )*

*NOTA**:* Aun no he encontrado alguna noticia que indique cuando va a empezar la demolicion del estadio “Campeones del 36”.



*5.- Estadio Campeonísimo de Talara (Talara) [ 8,000* (2008) – *12,000* (2009) *]*
*Capacidad :* *12,000 (2009)* ???

*Arturo Woodman Anunció Reconstrucción del Campeonisimo*
*( http://www.munitalara.gob.pe/notapre...oletin_89.html )*

*IPD y Petroperú remodelarán estadio “Campeonísimo” de Talara*
*( http://www.peru.com/futbol/AutoNotic...ticia90776.asp )*

*NOTA**:* Aun no he encontrado alguna noticia que indique cuando va a empezar la ampliacion del estadio “Campeonisimo de Talara”.


*6.-* *Estadio Mariscal Cáceres (Tumbes)*.
*Capacidad :* Ampliacion de *5,000* a *15,000* - *20,000*.

*GOBIERNO REGIONAL DE TUMBES INVERTIRÁ 25 MILLONES DE SOLES EN AMPLIACION Y MEJORAMIENTO DE ESTADIO (Mariscal Cáceres de Tumbes ) Y COLISEO DEL IPD*
*( http://www.ipd.gob.pe/5885 )*


Bueno, esto son todas las preguntas que tengo por ahora, asi que me despido por el momento.

Saludos,
Yvan.


----------



## peruanito

buenas fotos las del ambiente de Matucana un bonito paisaje lastima que el equipo haya perdido la categoria.

Ahora tendremos la oportunidad de ver en accion a la gente ayacuchana que por cierto ahora que acabaron con la tribuna norte se habla ya de construir el ssegundo nivel de las tribunas oriente y occidente. Aparte tambien me gustaria como quedo el estadio de Huanta que sera la sede alterna del Inti Gas , este estadio fue adecuado antes de que el equipo ascienda tiene capacidad para 5000 espectadores.

haber si consigo fotos de la sede del Intigas Osea Cumana en huamanga y Huanta


----------



## peruanito

estadio Huantino


----------



## olivosmicky20

el sabado en el suplemento de deporte de el coercio lei una noticia k me hizo saltar de alegria , ke ibana kitar el horrendo cesped sintético del nacional ynuevamente iban a poner grass natural hasta k se huizo justicia y el viejito woodman escucho lo k los limeños k nos gusta el deporte rey pedia a gritos , lastima k el estadio tellmo carbajo del callao se va a instalar dicho grass k sera retirado del nacional , otro estadio con muhca historia ia k ahi jugaba en los años 30 el historico club atletico chalaco hoy total chalaco


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

olivosmicky20 said:


> el sabado en el suplemento de deporte de el coercio lei una noticia k me hizo saltar de alegria , ke ibana kitar el horrendo cesped sintético del nacional ynuevamente iban a poner grass natural hasta k se huizo justicia y el viejito woodman escucho lo k los limeños k nos gusta el deporte rey pedia a gritos , lastima k el estadio tellmo carbajo del callao se va a instalar dicho grass k sera retirado del nacional , otro estadio con muhca historia ia k ahi jugaba en los años 30 el historico club atletico chalaco hoy total chalaco


Ojalá hagan lo mismo en todos los estadios donde colocaron campo sintético.


----------



## 100%imperial

q tal ubicacion del estadio de matucana, disculpen la ignorancia donde queda exactamente


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Se encuentra al este de Lima, es la capital de la provincia limeña de Huarochirí; por la carretera Central desde Lima demora como dos horas el trayecto, ya que está en la misma carretera.


----------



## moizezxd

*estadio de matucana*

Aqui les dejO mas fOtOs de matucana!!!











linda imagen











a 2 horas de lima











matucanaa!!!


----------



## peruanito

es precioso hermozo mas fotos colaboren^^


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ Supuestamente escuche que iba a ser en Chorrillos y que iba a ser muy moderno. Pero creo que con la partida de Nossar, ya fue.


----------



## Inyector

Jean_Pierre said:


> ^^ Supuestamente escuche que iba a ser en Chorrillos y que iba a ser muy moderno. Pero creo que con la partida de Nossar, ya fue.


Luego se desanimaron y pensaban construirlo en lo que es actualmente el club de tiro del Rimac. Pero creo que todo quedo en el aire ante la salida de Nosssar


----------



## Inyector

*IPD INVERTIRÁ 20 MILLONES DE SOLES EN REMODELACIÓN DEL ESTADIO NACIONAL*

El emblemático Estadio Nacional cambiará de rostro, pues el Presidente de la República, Dr. Alan García Pérez y el Ministro de Educación, José Antonio Chang Escobedo, mediante decreto de urgencia Nº 004-2009, ordenaron que nuestro primer coloso deportivo ingrese al Programa Nacional de Recuperación de las Instituciones Públicas Educativas Emblemáticas y Centenarias, por lo que el Instituto Peruano del Deporte invertirá 20 millones de soles para ejecutar esta obra. 

En ese sentido, el proyecto de recuperación del Estadio Nacional, considera la remodelación de su infraestructura. El financiamiento de la obra se hará mediante los recursos asignados al Instituto Peruano del Deporte y al Ministerio de Educación, y la ejecución será de responsabilidad del Instituto Peruano del Deporte. 

Como primera medida, el Estadio Nacional volverá a tener césped natural, asimismo se modernizarán sus instalaciones, por lo que se colocará una pista atlética sintética de tartán, se ampliará el techo, se construirán palcos, se mejorará la fachada y se efectuarán trabajos para remozar las redes eléctricas y de agua. Asimismo, se harán mejoras en las cabinas de radio y televisión y se acondicionarán los servicios higiénicos dentro de todo el coloso de José Díaz. 

Actualmente se esta realizando un concurso de ideas, resuelto el ganador, se procederá a confeccionar el Expediente Técnico y en base al Decreto de Urgencia antes mencionado se procederá a licitar la obra. Se estima que en un máximo de tres a cuatro meses se puedan iniciar las obras. 

Asimismo, esta remodelación esta considerada dentro del Decreto de Urgencia Nº 010-2009, el cual declarara de necesidad nacional y de ejecución prioritaria una lista de proyectos, entre otras la remodelación de la infraestructura del Estadio Nacional. Dichos proyectos tienen por finalidad la atención de infraestructura y servicios prioritarios necesarios para garantizar el desarrollo económico del país, en el contexto de la actual crisis financiera internacional. 

Esta obra es una demostración del interés del Gobierno del Dr. García, por apoyar a Lima como la sede de los Panamericanos del 2015 y buscará que el estadio Nacional que tiene más de 50 años de antigüedad, se modernice sin perder su tradicional diseño. 

Igualmente y por concurso denominado Iniciativa Privada se pondrían Estacionamientos vehiculares subterráneos que darían servicio a las competencias deportivas o culturales y a los visitantes de la magnifica obra Municipal "Circuito Mágico del Agua". En la zona de Estacionamiento se construiría una zona de Hospedaje con todas sus comodidades para albergar a los deportistas que vienen de provincias y delegaciones extranjeras


----------



## Arielito

Hola, hace mucho tiempo que leo este thread, se puede decir que soy un viejo seguidor del mismo. Pero recién ahora me animo a escribir. Lo que pasa es que la remodelación del Estadio Nacional es un motivo de alegría para todos. Sin embargo, se me presenta un conflicto en la cabeza: por un lado, creo que sería más práctico eliminar la pista de atletismo y así dar cabida a una efectiva ampliación de la capacidad de espectadores, sobre todo porque siendo sinceros la verdad es que salvo los mismos atletas y sus familiares, no hay una afición ald eporte base en el Perú, basta con el estadio de San Luis. Pero pro otro lado, si deseamos lograr para Perú la sede de los Panamericanos, un estadio tipo olímpico es absolutamente necesario. Sólo que ya me lo imagino luego del evento continental: nunca más se usaría la pista... En fin, bien por nuestro país y por el continuo desarrollo de sus intalaciones deportivas. es mejor discutir de estos detalle que lamentarnos de la falta de infraestructura.


----------



## Lecl74

Muy Buena esta pagina. Tambien me he animado ha registrarme y escribir un poco, estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de Arielito, aunque pienso que el estadio de San Marcos seria mejor escenario para el atletismo (y porque no los Panamericanos). La gente esta acostumbrada a ver el Estadio Nacional como el lugar para ver futbol asi que deberian de ampliar la capacidad hasta donde se pueda.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

No se, pero yo pienso que el Nacional debe de quedarse asi como esta ya que es nuestro primer recinto deportivo. En tanto que el de la UNMSM es algo asi como un estadio privado (aunque sea de una institucion estatal).

Por cierto, bienvenidos a ambos.


----------



## Arielito

Lecl 74 dijo algo que no se me había ocurrido: utilizar el estadio de San Marcos para ser refaccioando como estadio olímpico en los Panamericanos. Gran idea. De esa forma se podría remodelar el Nacional quitando la pista atlética, escabando el piso para poner la cancha más abajo y de esa forma ganar un corredor de aire en el que se pueda cosntruir un anillo adicional de tribunas, quizás semi ocultas bajo las actuales...Sólo me queda una duda: los cimientos de las actuales instalaciones, que datan de 1952, resistirán el peso de las mismas sobre las nuevas posibles tribunas o habrá que reforzarlas?... Disculpen, creo que ya estoy divagando un poco... pero sólo se necesita una buena idea para seguir con decenas de otras tantas. Quizás otros se animen a poner las suyas. Yo me voy a poner a dibujar un bosquejo pero no sé como postearlo en este thread... Jean Pierre, Pedro, alguien?... A propo, gracias por al bienvenida.


----------



## Inyector

Si leen anteriores post, comentaba que al consultarle al mismo Woodman sobre la posibilidad de considerar el estadio de San Marcos como posible sede de los panamericanos con posibles refracciones, me dijo que no conocia dicho estadio. 

Se deberia pensar en San Marcos dado que posee grandes deportistas en atletismo (la mayoría de ellos entrena en la Videna, se imaginan si pudieran entrenar en su mismo estadio con pista de tartan??.). Actualmente la pista de la Videna la utilizan para todo (competencias oficiales, conciertos, etc,) lo cual tiene un uso excesivo. A mi parecer la Videna deberia ser solo para practicas de deportistas calificados, y las competencias oficiales en el nacional o en san marcos (de ser remodelado). Además si remodelan san marcos se podria tener otro lugar donde realizar grandes conciertos ya que actualmetne se cuenta con pocos lugares donde pueda concurrir gran cantidad de personas. Es cuestion que nuestros dirigentes consideren san marcos y muchos coliseos deporivos mas (como el Amauta, el velodromo del puente el ejercito, etc) para poder ponerlos a punto para competencias inernacionales; pero bueno parece que eso nunca ocurrirá.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Interesanta la nueva distribucion para el atletismo, Inyector.

Lamentablemente, nuestras autoridades siempre se han caracterizado por su baja prevision a futuro. 

Sobre los cimientos del Nacional, tenia entendido que en caso se ampliara su capacidad se iban a colocar cimientos adicionales.


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> Si leen anteriores post, comentaba que al consultarle al mismo Woodman sobre la posibilidad de considerar el estadio de San Marcos como posible sede de los panamericanos con posibles refracciones, me dijo que no conocia dicho estadio.
> 
> Se deberia pensar en San Marcos dado que posee grandes deportistas en atletismo (la mayoría de ellos entrena en la Videna, se imaginan si pudieran entrenar en su mismo estadio con pista de tartan??.). Actualmente la pista de la Videna la utilizan para todo (competencias oficiales, conciertos, etc,) lo cual tiene un uso excesivo. A mi parecer la Videna deberia ser solo para practicas de deportistas calificados, y las competencias oficiales en el nacional o en san marcos (de ser remodelado). Además si remodelan san marcos se podria tener otro lugar donde realizar grandes conciertos ya que actualmetne se cuenta con pocos lugares donde pueda concurrir gran cantidad de personas. Es cuestion que nuestros dirigentes consideren san marcos y muchos coliseos deporivos mas (como el Amauta, el velodromo del puente el ejercito, etc) para poder ponerlos a punto para competencias inernacionales; pero bueno parece que eso nunca ocurrirá.


El estadio de san marcos es una perla en bruto, si se remozara con butacas occidente y oriente, tablero y marcador electronico, una segunda bandeja, su buena pintada y quisas techo quedaria espectacular.


----------



## Poligono

Bienvenidos Arielito y Lecl74, sobre la noticia de la remodelación del estadio nacional, personalmente me deja conforme el que se haya tomado la decisión de conservar la pista atlética, lo creo así por una cuestión más estética que funcional, pues yo lo vería feo si se le bajara el campo para acercar más las tribunas, el problema es que el estadio es ovalado, lo que lo haría verse algo deforme, pues tendría las tribunas preferenciales muy juntas al campo de juego pero las populares apartadas, viéndose un estadio falto de simetría, el estadio nacional es de formato olímpico y así debería conservarse aunque su pista no sea de mucha utilidad.

Los aumentos de aforos en los estadios siempre se deben realizar alrededor de los anillos externos, si en caso hubiera espacio para hacerlo, pero me parece muy vulgar el hacerlo en estadios olímpicos suprimiendo sus pistas atléticas, un ejemplo es el estadio Garcilazo, se puede apreciar claramente como el estadio se encuentra parchado por todos lados, con tribunas con formas muy distintas unas de otras, definitivamente creo que no es una buena opción.

En todo caso, si se quiere aumentar el aforo, yo creo que lo ideal sería dejarlo en 50 mil espectadores, y entonces si el estadio ya cuenta con un aforo de 43 mil, solo restarían 7 mil asientos para conseguirlo, y creo que construyendo palcos en la tribuna que da a la av. José Díaz donde me parece hay el espacio suficiente se conseguiría pues los palcos son verticales, y luego con un techo se podría cubrir todas las tribunas preferenciales y parte de las populares, creo que con eso quedaría bien.

Con respecto al cambio de gramado, también estoy contento, los campos sintéticos son una buena alternativa, pero en lugares donde el mantenimiento de los campos se hace complicado, el nacional no entra en ese rango, pues es un estadio que es continuamente alquilado, con lo que el dinero que ingresa basta para tener una gramilla en buenas condiciones, además que hoy en día los campos sintéticos a pesar de los avances que se han hecho, no logran igualar un campo de césped natural, saludos.


----------



## Poligono

Fotos del estadio Monumental de la U:






























Créditos a quienes correspondan.


----------



## Lecl74

Gracias por la bienvenida! En cuanto a tu opinion Poligono, debo exponer la principal razon por la cual desearia que la capacidad del Nacional fuese mayor. Es frustrante asistir a un estadio que tiene tan limitada capacidad para partidos que llaman la atencion, la venta de entradas es lenta, tanto que entras cuando ya empezo el partido. Hay pocas ventanillas y la reventa aprovecha tu deseperacion. si se puede ampliar a 60000 aunque la estetica sea sacrificada, yo estoy de acuerdo. No se si habras estado en esa situacion pero no es aceptable. Soy fanatico del futbol y cuando estoy en Lima voy a todos donde juega mi equipo, no voy solamente a partidos "importantes" Saludos!


----------



## peruanito

que triste se ve el monumental, lastima que la u no colme las espectativas de sus fanaticos, que pena


----------



## MONINCC

EL GALLINERO!! SE VE BIEN... ES UN ESTADIO BONITO. LO MALO ES EL CLUB PROPIETARIO, JAJAJA


----------



## sid1_2k8

*Mejorarían mas estadios*

Hola,

Mas noticias nuevas:

*1.- Refaccionarán estadio de Chiclín (Miércoles 11 de Febrero de 2009)*
*( http://semanariopasion.blogspot.com/2009/02/refaccionaran-estadio-de-chiclin.html )*


*2.- Arturo Woodman llegará mañana a Chachapoyas para firmar convenio (Miércoles 11 de Febrero de 2009)*
*( http://dechalaca.com/content/view/4167/87/ )*

*Mejorarían estadio "Kuelap" de Chachapoyas (Miércoles 28 de Enero de 2009)*
*( http://semanariopasion.blogspot.com/2009/01/mejorarian-estadio-kuelap-de.html )*


*3.- Mejorarán el "Picasso Peratta" de Ica (Viernes 6 de Febrero de 2009)*
*( **http://semanariopasion.blogspot.com/2009/02/mejoraran-el-picasso-peratta-de-ica.html** )*


Sobre mis preguntas en el post # *1192* (*Algunas Noticias sobre el progreso de la Reconstruccion de los Estadios ...**). Hay algunas *noticias nuevas acerca si siguen trabajando en la reconstruccion del*Estadio Heraclio Tapia **Leon* (Huanuco) y del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramón* (Cajamarca) de acuerdo a lo que dicen los articulos en el post?

Han terminado la Tribuna Oriente del *Estadio 25 de Noviembre* (Moquegua)?

Hay algunas noticias nuevas acerca de como van los proyectos de la reconstruccion del *Estadio Campeones **del** 36* (Sullana), *Estadio Campeonísimo de Talara* (Talara), y del *Estadio Mariscal Cáceres* (Tumbes)?


Bueno, estas son todas las preguntas que tengo por ahora (y les agradesco por adelantado por sus respuestas), asi que me despido por el momento.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

MONINCC said:


> EL GALLINERO!! SE VE BIEN... ES UN ESTADIO BONITO. LO MALO ES EL CLUB PROPIETARIO, JAJAJA


Mas respeto al templo crema.


----------



## peruanito

sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Mas noticias nuevas:
> 
> *1.- Refaccionarán estadio de Chiclín (Miércoles 11 de Febrero de 2009)*
> *( http://semanariopasion.blogspot.com/2009/02/refaccionaran-estadio-de-chiclin.html )*
> 
> 
> *2.- Arturo Woodman llegará mañana a Chachapoyas para firmar convenio (Miércoles 11 de Febrero de 2009)*
> *( http://dechalaca.com/content/view/4167/87/ )*
> 
> *Mejorarían estadio "Kuelap" de Chachapoyas (Miércoles 28 de Enero de 2009)*
> *( http://semanariopasion.blogspot.com/2009/01/mejorarian-estadio-kuelap-de.html )*
> 
> 
> *3.- Mejorarán el "Picasso Peratta" de Ica (Viernes 6 de Febrero de 2009)*
> *( **http://semanariopasion.blogspot.com/2009/02/mejoraran-el-picasso-peratta-de-ica.html** )*
> 
> 
> Sobre mis preguntas en el post # *1192* (*Algunas Noticias sobre el progreso de la Reconstruccion de los Estadios ...**). Hay algunas *noticias nuevas acerca si siguen trabajando en la reconstruccion del*Estadio Heraclio Tapia **Leon* (Huanuco) y del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramón* (Cajamarca) de acuerdo a lo que dicen los articulos en el post?
> 
> Han terminado la Tribuna Oriente del *Estadio 25 de Noviembre* (Moquegua)?
> 
> Hay algunas noticias nuevas acerca de como van los proyectos de la reconstruccion del *Estadio Campeones **del** 36* (Sullana), *Estadio Campeonísimo de Talara* (Talara), y del *Estadio Mariscal Cáceres* (Tumbes)?
> 
> 
> Bueno, estas son todas las preguntas que tengo por ahora (y les agradesco por adelantado por sus respuestas), asi que me despido por el momento.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan



creo que aun no hay muchas noticias sobre estos estadios estuve buscando informacion y no encontra nada nuevo.

otra decepcion es que esperaba ver los estadios ahora que empiezen el campeonato y que los transmitan por señal abierta, pero hasta ahora directv no dice nada osea al parecer los que no contamos con este servicio nos quedaremos sin ver el campeonato.hno:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

*Estadios Elias Aguirre y Mansiche*

Aprovechando el viaje que hize al norte pude sacarle fotos a estos dos estadios. Sé que muchos foristas señalan que ambos recintos son casi idénticos, sin embargo, sobre la base de mi visita puedo decirles que si bien tienen la misma linea de diseño, no son nada parecidos.

El Elias Aguirre se encuentra dentro de un complejo deportivo y no tiene los accesos bien determinados. Sus tribunas populares han completado la construcción de las primigenias. 




La parte externa de occidente ha sido diseñada despues de su remodelacion para la copa america del 2004 con lineamientos de la cultura sipan, realmente interesante.




Creo que el estadio podria mejorar sus accesos. Ampliar su pista atletica a 8 carriles. Simpatico estadio


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

El mansiche




Este estadio presenta sus tribunas populares y oriente nuevas, uniformes y diferentes al E. Aguirre pues presentan dos anillos. Ademas éstas son unidas y sólo varían en su diseño por las torres de luz. Sus accesos son más desarrollados e incluso hay una vía que circunda el estadio e incluso un paseo ( en la avenida mansiche).


----------



## Poligono

Alter Ego Peru said:


> Aprovechando el viaje que hize al norte pude sacarle fotos a estos dos estadios. Sé que muchos foristas señalan que ambos recintos son casi idénticos, sin embargo, sobre la base de mi visita puedo decirles que si bien tienen la misma linea de diseño, no son nada parecidos.
> 
> El Elias Aguirre se encuentra dentro de un complejo deportivo y no tiene los accesos bien determinados. Sus tribunas populares han completado la construcción de las primigenias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La parte externa de occidente ha sido diseñada despues de su remodelacion para la copa america del 2004 con lineamientos de la cultura sipan, realmente interesante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que el estadio podria mejorar sus accesos. Ampliar su pista atletica a 8 carriles. Simpatico estadio





Alter Ego Peru said:


> El mansiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este estadio presenta sus tribunas populares y oriente nuevas, uniformes y diferentes al E. Aguirre pues presentan dos anillos. Ademas éstas son unidas y sólo varían en su diseño por las torres de luz. Sus accesos son más desarrollados e incluso hay una vía que circunda el estadio e incluso un paseo ( en la avenida mansiche).



Muy buenas fotos Alter, te quoteo para que se puedan apreciar tus fotos en esta página que inicia.

Sobre los estadios, yo creo que tienen el potencial para una ampliación, en ambos se podrían ampliar la tribuna occidente, pues cuentan con el espacio suficiente, en el caso del Mansiche se debería derrumbar la tribuna antigua y construir una nueva de doble bandeja y aumentar su capacidad 10 mil personas más del aforo actual, lo que lo dejaría alrededor de 35 mil espectadores.

El Elías Aguirre también lo puede hacer de manera similar, aunque no creo necesario derrumbar su tribuna de occidente, se podría construir tal y como se hizo con la oriente de ese estadio, saludos.


----------



## Indochine

^^^^ y tambien cambiar el cesped sintetico todo verde oscuro por gras natural


----------



## peruanito

ahora que empieza el descentralizado haber si `podemos mostrar algunas fotitos de los estadios que se usaran en primera. haber yo empiezo con mi aporte de sur a norte.


----------



## peruanito

ahora que empieza el descentralizado haber si `podemos mostrar algunas fotitos de los estadios que se usaran en primera. haber yo empiezo con mi aporte de sur a norte.

Estadio Jorge Basadre - Tacna - (Coronel Bolognesi) - 23 000


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Mariano Melgar - Arequipa - (Melgar FBC) - 20 000










































Estadio Unsa - Arequipa - (Melgar FBC) 60 000 Alterna


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Garcilazo de la Vega - Cusco - (Cienciano) - 42 000









































este estadio me llamo la atencion mientras buscaba imagenes es entre arequipa cusco o puna a 4000 msnm









sigamos


----------



## skyperu34

Que lindo e imponente se ve el Garcilaso abarrotado de gente...!


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Cuarto Centenario o estadio Huancayo - Huancayo - (Sport Huancayo) - 20 000 - 25 000


----------



## RoVi

mu buenas fotos peruanito, el cesped del Garcilazo es espectacular

creo que el Melgar ya no jugara en el Estadio Mariano Melgar, lo hara en el de la UNSA haciendo dobletes con el IDUNSA que juega en la segunda


----------



## rafo18

Me gusto esta , facil ese el estadio con mejores exteriores ¿Que dicen?


----------



## 100%imperial

espectacular el Garcilaso.. imponente cuando esta lleno de lado a lado... esos recuerdos tan lindos como cuando jugamos contra boca.. y el estadio entero gritaba PERÚ... PERÚ... PERÚ.... y veiamos irse a los argentinos con la cabeza agachada despues de un singular 3-0... ... q recuerdos.


Tienes razon rafo.. pa mi tb el de la UNSA es el estadio con el mejor tratamiento exterior


----------



## cesarsimplemente

Arielito said:


> Lecl 74 dijo algo que no se me había ocurrido: utilizar el estadio de San Marcos para ser refaccioando como estadio olímpico en los Panamericanos. Gran idea. De esa forma se podría remodelar el Nacional quitando la pista atlética, escabando el piso para poner la cancha más abajo y de esa forma ganar un corredor de aire en el que se pueda cosntruir un anillo adicional de tribunas, quizás semi ocultas bajo las actuales...Sólo me queda una duda: los cimientos de las actuales instalaciones, que datan de 1952, resistirán el peso de las mismas sobre las nuevas posibles tribunas o habrá que reforzarlas?... Disculpen, creo que ya estoy divagando un poco... pero sólo se necesita una buena idea para seguir con decenas de otras tantas. Quizás otros se animen a poner las suyas. Yo me voy a poner a dibujar un bosquejo pero no sé como postearlo en este thread... Jean Pierre, Pedro, alguien?... A propo, gracias por al bienvenida.


Hola amigos, hace tiempo no visitaba este tema y que por cierto es muy interesante. El Gobierno está interviniendo en la remodelación del estadio Nacional y eso me alegra mucho, pero debemos pensar bien en las decisiones que vamos a tomar, pues en nuestro país estamos acostumbrados a tomar decisiones de forma alocada.

EN la sección DEBATE URBANO hay un tema titulado Juegos Panamericanos Lima 2015.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=809654










Aún no llegamos a tratar del tema del Estadio Nacional pues estamos viendo primero la falta de una página web oficial de la candidatura y el tema de la Villa Panamericana. 

Pero adelantándome algo, quisiera tocar el tema del ESTADIO NACIONAL. 

Para la realización de las competiciones de ATLETISMO en unos JUEGOS PANAMERICANOS es necesario que el escenario cumpla con los requisitos de la Federación Internacional de Atletismo (IAAF)
http://www.iaaf.org/index.html

Y según las últimas exigencias de la IAAF, una Pista de Atletismo para competecias internacionales tiene que tener 8 CARRILES.

¿La pista del Estadio Nacional cuántos carriles tiene? Creo que 6 (ojalá me equivoque). Si tiene 6 carriles el Estadio Nacional no podría servir para ninguna competencia internacional de atletismo, así se vea muy bonito y la pista sea de tartán. Es por eso que digo que la inversión que se va a hacer se debe PENSAR BIEN. La IAAF ya tiene medidas para los carriles y los exteriores de la pista atlética. Si desean echen un vistazo a las medidas oficiales 2008 de una pista de atletismo.

http://www.iaaf.org/mm/Document/Com...ppostedfile_IAAF_TF_Manual2008_web-1_4481.pdf

El Estadio Nacional es un estadio básicamente creado para el fútbol al que se le puso pista atlética. Pero las exigencias internacionales piden medidas oficiales de la pista. Si es que logran hacer el proyecto y el diseño de una pista atlética oficial en el Estadio Nacional ahí sí podrían invertir. Pero los conocedores dicen que no hay espacio. Por eso generalmente se construyen los Estadio Olímpicos, en los cuales se tiene como prioridad las medidas oficiales de la Federación Internacional de Atletismo, y después se busca encajar con las medidas de la FIFA para que jueguen fútbol. Un ejemplo de esto es el recientemente construido Estadio Olímpico Joao Havelange para los Juegos Panamericanos Rio de Janeiro 2007. Cumple con todo lo que manda la IAAF, incluso con una réplica de 8 carriles fuera del estadio para el calentamiento de los atletas.










Entonces, pensemos bien qué nos conviene más. Si es que remodelamos el Estadio Nacional con 6 carriles, sólo va a ser usado para los Juegos Escolares, y no podría ser usado para competencias internacionales. 

La necesidad de un escenario para atletismo en los Juegos Panamericanos 2015 es apremiante. En mi blog www.juegospanamericanoslima2015.blogspot.com hice una votación y ganó la idea de construir un NUEVO ESTADIO OLÍMPICO. La alternativa a esto sería REMODELAR EL ESTADIO DE SAN MARCOS porque es más amplio.

¿Y ahora que hacemos con nuestro NACIONAL?
Pues si no va a servir para atletismo también comparto la idea que se baje el nivel del suelo y se aumenten tribunas hacia los lados volviéndolo un ESTADIO NACIONAL DE FÚTBOL. Sería nuestra catedral del fútbol, un estadio con historia, con tribunas cerca a la cancha dónde los visitantes sientan la presión del hincha peruano. Y sería importante su remodelación externa, por ahí dijeron que sería como el Alianz Arena, así de luminoso, que chevere sería. Un ESTADIO NACIONAL DE FÚTBOL moderno, con capacidad para 70 mil personas sería una muy buena inversión, especialmente para este país tan futbolero. Sería un icono de la ciudad, digno de postales.


----------



## RoVi

^^ eso queria saber porque si es de 6 carriles no va a servir para los panamamericanos


----------



## RoVi

*Umacollo va tomando forma de estadio de atletismo*

Arequipa contará en setiembre con un estadio exclusivamente para el atletismo. Actualmente se ha terminado con el movimiento de tierras del estadio “Umacollo” por parte de la Contratista Zapata & Zapata que tiene cuatro meses más para dejar la pista expedita (asfaltada) para la instalación del material sintético. La cancha de fútbol ha sufrido una disminución en sus dimensiones que son mínimas.

A un futuro será poco probable que este escenario sea utilizado por el fútbol tomando en cuenta que se levantarán estructuras con medidas oficiales como el “castillo” de lanzamiento de bala o las zonas de saltos.
La intención es que Arequipa tenga un escenario sólo para el atletismo tomando en cuenta que apartir del 2009, la ciudad Blanca será sede exclusiva de por lo menos un campeonato nacional y un Grand Prix Internacional homologado por la Confederación Sudamericana de Atletismo. 

































Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2009/02/umacollo-va-tomando-forma-de-estadio-de.html


----------



## cesarsimplemente

Muy bien por Arequipa, felicitaciones, los peruanos ya debemos pensar en grande, en realizar cosas grandes.

Como opinión personal los que están consruyendo el Estadio Olímpico en Arequipa deberían hacer una estrategia que hacen otras ciudades.

Deberían pedir asesoramiento a la Federación INternacional de Atletismo, y que venga un veedor para comprobar las medidas oficiales del Estadio. Así la IAAF los tendrá en consideración para cualquier evento internacional pues han sido fiscalizados por ellos durante la construcción. Eso hicieron en Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

cesarsimplemente said:


> Para la realización de las competiciones de ATLETISMO en unos JUEGOS PANAMERICANOS es necesario que el escenario cumpla con los requisitos de la Federación Internacional de Atletismo (IAAF)
> http://www.iaaf.org/index.html
> 
> Y según las últimas exigencias de la IAAF, una Pista de Atletismo para competecias internacionales tiene que tener 8 CARRILES.
> 
> ¿La pista del Estadio Nacional cuántos carriles tiene? Creo que 6 (ojalá me equivoque). Si tiene 6 carriles el Estadio Nacional no podría servir para ninguna competencia internacional de atletismo, así se vea muy bonito y la pista sea de tartán. Es por eso que digo que la inversión que se va a hacer se debe PENSAR BIEN. La IAAF ya tiene medidas para los carriles y los exteriores de la pista atlética. Si desean echen un vistazo a las medidas oficiales 2008 de una pista de atletismo.
> 
> http://www.iaaf.org/mm/Document/Com...ppostedfile_IAAF_TF_Manual2008_web-1_4481.pdf
> 
> El Estadio Nacional es un estadio básicamente creado para el fútbol al que se le puso pista atlética. Pero las exigencias internacionales piden medidas oficiales de la pista. Si es que logran hacer el proyecto y el diseño de una pista atlética oficial en el Estadio Nacional ahí sí podrían invertir. Pero los conocedores dicen que no hay espacio. Por eso generalmente se construyen los Estadio Olímpicos, en los cuales se tiene como prioridad las medidas oficiales de la Federación Internacional de Atletismo, y después se busca encajar con las medidas de la FIFA para que jueguen fútbol. Un ejemplo de esto es el recientemente construido Estadio Olímpico Joao Havelange para los Juegos Panamericanos Rio de Janeiro 2007. Cumple con todo lo que manda la IAAF, incluso con una réplica de 8 carriles fuera del estadio para el calentamiento de los atletas.
> 
> 
> Entonces, pensemos bien qué nos conviene más. Si es que remodelamos el Estadio Nacional con 6 carriles, sólo va a ser usado para los Juegos Escolares, y no podría ser usado para competencias internacionales.
> 
> La necesidad de un escenario para atletismo en los Juegos Panamericanos 2015 es apremiante. En mi blog www.juegospanamericanoslima2015.blogspot.com hice una votación y ganó la idea de construir un NUEVO ESTADIO OLÍMPICO. La alternativa a esto sería REMODELAR EL ESTADIO DE SAN MARCOS porque es más amplio.
> 
> ¿Y ahora que hacemos con nuestro NACIONAL?
> Pues si no va a servir para atletismo también comparto la idea que se baje el nivel del suelo y se aumenten tribunas hacia los lados volviéndolo un ESTADIO NACIONAL DE FÚTBOL. Sería nuestra catedral del fútbol, un estadio con historia, con tribunas cerca a la cancha dónde los visitantes sientan la presión del hincha peruano. Y sería importante su remodelación externa, por ahí dijeron que sería como el Alianz Arena, así de luminoso, que chevere sería. Un ESTADIO NACIONAL DE FÚTBOL moderno, con capacidad para 70 mil personas sería una muy buena inversión, especialmente para este país tan futbolero. Sería un icono de la ciudad, digno de postales.


Espero sus comentarios respecto a esto.


----------



## RoVi

....


----------



## matizo2009

*aqui de pasadita poniendo una fotito de mi querido andahuaylas*

Esta foto es como ase medio año atras ahora ya esta terminada y comensando la tribuna sur

ya este 23 de febrero estare en andahuaylas y tomare muchas fotos de este estadio y tambien el Monumental de Condebamba! en ABANCAY


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

cesarsimplemente said:


> Muy bien por Arequipa, felicitaciones, los peruanos ya debemos pensar en grande, en realizar cosas grandes.
> 
> C*omo opinión personal los que están consruyendo el Estadio Olímpico en Arequipa deberían hacer una estrategia que hacen otras ciudades.*
> 
> Deberían pedir asesoramiento a la Federación INternacional de Atletismo, y que venga un veedor para comprobar las medidas oficiales del Estadio. Así la IAAF los tendrá en consideración para cualquier evento internacional pues han sido fiscalizados por ellos durante la construcción. Eso hicieron en Rio de Janeiro.


no estamos construyendo ningun estadio olimpico solo transformando un estadio pequeño ..


----------



## Inyector

cesarsimplemente said:


> Espero sus comentarios respecto a esto.


Los estadios nacionales son espacios polideportivos, no solo para el futbol.

A mi entender es factible aumentar de capacidad el nacional a 50 000 o 60 000 personas conservando la pista atletica de 8 carriles.

Respecto a los panamericanos:

El estadio olimpico debe ser San Marcos (aunque como lo dije antes, Woodman no considera esa opcion porque no conoce del estadio). Estadios para futbol el Monumental U, Nacional y Matute (remodelado claro). Para hockey el San Martin por su excelente pasto (importado desde Holanda) y que deberia ampliarse. Para el Voley el querido coliseo Dibós (y q pase a manos del IPD)


----------



## Inyector

caray me equivoqué, para el voley el queridisimo coliseo Amauta escenario de grandes acontecimientos deportivos y culturales. Que vendan el dibos, ya que no tiene posibilidades de ampliarse y es un requisito de la ODEPA


----------



## [email protected]

puxa...lokote..los estadios....veo bastante imaginacion en las construcciones....son modernas y funcionales....mi favorito es el Monumental de la U...pero...el estadio de Manciche me bacila de todos los de provincia.....exelente thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## matizo2009

AQUI UNAS FOTITOS DEL CIENCIANO VS UNIVERSITARIO 2009 CUSCO PERU


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

^^Estas imágenes son calientitas, que bien se ve el Garcilazo kay:


----------



## Indochine

matizo2009 said:


> AQUI UNAS FOTITOS DEL CIENCIANO VS UNIVERSITARIO 20009 CUSCO PERU


impresionante esta imagen, antes de la remodelacion la cancha de cusco dava pena, se ve que el gran natural con su buen sistema de drenaje es mejor que cualquier plastico.


----------



## Poligono

CHIMUCHIK said:


> ^^Estas imágenes son calientitas, que bien se ve el Garcilazo kay:


Si, son recién salidas el horno, Matizo no te olvides de poner el momento del gol de penal del Ñol.


----------



## brian_cusco13

lamentablemente empatamos :S!
pero bueno siempre pasa..
el estadio full
Cusco nacio xa el futbol tb!!!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial

chvres fotos... el garcilazo es otra cosa cuando esta lleno


----------



## koko cusco

lo unico de malo es que cuando llega la U o AL llega muchos choros... hace añales que la U no gana en cusco je je!!!


----------



## skyperu34

Y no me canso de repetirlo: El Garcilaso lleno se ve impresionante y majestuoso !


----------



## brian_cusco13

es el unico estadio de provincias que se llena siquiera 3 veces al año totalmnt!!!!!!!!!!!!
claro dehexo,. pero de la capacidad q tiene 
se q el de aqp se iena pero solo cuando hay ceremonia de la virgen de chapi !


----------



## aquicusco

no Briancito no te olvides que los equipos de la mitad+1 cada fecha llenan sus estadios...jajajaja!!!!


----------



## Lorena Quijoux

Aqui en Trujillo el estadio si se llena cuando UCV juega contra los equipos grandes.
En Trujillo aparte del Mansiche hay otros estadios que necesitan mejorar pero que se usan bastante por la copa Peru, por ejemplo el de Salaverry, el de Moche, el estadio Union, el de la Esperanza, del Porvenir, de Laredo, etc.
Porcierto el estadio de Huanchaco nunca se termino de hacer, se destruyo lo que era el estadio Municipal y no se hizo nada, ahora esta lleno de basura, una lastima en verdad.


----------



## RoVi

brian_cusco13 said:


> es el unico estadio de provincias que se llena siquiera 3 veces al año totalmnt!!!!!!!!!!!!
> claro dehexo,. pero de la capacidad q tiene
> se q el de aqp se iena pero solo cuando hay ceremonia de la virgen de chapi !


----------



## Inyector

Consulta: el Garcilazo le pertenece al IPD y lo administra el gobierno regional??? o le pertenece al gobierno regional y el IPD no tiene nada que ver???.


----------



## Inyector

A mi parecer el garcilazo deberian venderselo a Cienciano, aunque es casi imposible que con Juvenal de Presidente, cienciano pueda obtener algo. A mi parecer Cusco si es una buena plaza para el deporte en general, tiene el GArcilazo, una pista atletica de 8 carriles en el parque zonal y un coliseo de regulares condiciones.


----------



## 100%imperial

hasta lo q yo se el garcilazo paso a manos del gobierno regional en su totalidad..

el coliseo cerrado, es grande, con una remodelacion y butacas keda bien parao


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

RoVi said:


>


Creo se ve rojo el estadio?...


----------



## MONINCC

YA SE ME ESTABA PASANDO LA COLERA DEL PARTIDO CONTRA LA U Y ACA VENGO A RECORDARLO... BUENO, EN FIN!!! CELEBRARE CUANDO SALGAN ELIMINADOS EN LA COPA, JAJAJA (AVISENME SI EN EL FORO ESTA PROHIBIDO DECIR ALGO ASI)


NO LLENAVAMOS EL ESTADIO DESDE EL AÑO PASADO EN LOS PARTIDOS DE COPA CONTRA EL NACIONAL DE URUGUAY Y EL FLAMENGO!!!

AMIGO SPIDERMAN... DE CUANDO ES ESA FOTO? HABER PON UNA FOTO, QUE NO SEA MAS ANTIGUA DEL 2000, DEL MELGAR EN LA UNSA!!!

PD: EL CIENCIANO TIENE TERRENOS PARA CONSTRUIR SU ESTADIO EN OROPESA, PERO HACE AÑOS QUE NO SE OYE NADA AL RESPECTO!!! JUVENAL CHORAZO QUE ESTARAS HACIENDO... ENCIMA CERRÓ LA INSCRIPCION DE NUEVOS SOCIOS!!!


----------



## MONINCC

Lorena Quijoux said:


> Aqui en Trujillo el estadio si se llena cuando UCV juega contra los equipos grandes.


LA GRAN DIFERENCIA ES QUE TODO EL NORTE ES BASTION DE LA U... Y ES COMO SI JUGARIA DE LOCAL SIEMPRE. 

POR EL CONTRARIO, Y COMO DICEN A MENUDO LOS PERIODISTAS: NO HAY CIUDAD DONDE LOS EQUIPOS LIMEÑOS SE SIENTAN MAS VISITANTES QUE EN EL CUSCO!!! O COMO SALIO PUBLICADO EL 2005 EN EL GRAFICO: PARA LA U JUGAR EN EL CUSCO, ES EQUIVALENTE A QUE PERU JUEGUE EN CHILE. Y ESO QUE ACA TB HAY BASTANTE GENTE CREMA QUE ES LA QUE SE PONE EN LA TRIBUNA SUR.


----------



## Indochine

​


MONINCC said:


> LA GRAN DIFERENCIA ES QUE TODO EL NORTE ES BASTION DE LA U... Y ES COMO SI JUGARIA DE LOCAL SIEMPRE.
> 
> POR EL CONTRARIO, Y COMO DICEN A MENUDO LOS PERIODISTAS: NO HAY CIUDAD DONDE LOS EQUIPOS LIMEÑOS SE SIENTAN MAS VISITANTES QUE EN EL CUSCO!!! O COMO SALIO PUBLICADO EL 2005 EN EL GRAFICO: PARA LA U JUGAR EN EL CUSCO, ES EQUIVALENTE A QUE PERU JUEGUE EN CHILE. Y ESO QUE ACA TB HAY BASTANTE GENTE CREMA QUE ES LA QUE SE PONE EN LA TRIBUNA SUR.


es algo que no entiendo porque los del cusco tanto se prenden con la gente de lima, si aca no se le a tratado mal, es mas ni siquiera lo tomaban en cuenta hasta el 2001 cuando armaron un buen equipo por los 100 años.
mas bien deverian sacar a juvenal, parese presidente vitalicio.
no hay elecciones en cienciano?
cuantos socios tiene cienciano?
por que cienciano no tiene un estadio propio o un complejo deportivo?
este gran estadio de 42000 espectadores no es de cienciano es del IPD, que fue quien lo amplio hacia abajo quitando la pista atletica y le doblo la capacidad el 2004.
















proyecto completado(esas torres deverian salir y las luces estar en los techos)


----------



## El Bajopontino

No sé, pero en la panorámica no me gusta el estadio del Cusco, parece una plaza de toros.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Por allí mencionaron algo del estadio de Moquegua, pues bueno, hace casi 3 semanas estuve por allí y tomé estas fotos de donde se aprecia un poco el nuevo estadio.

Se ve algo lejos, pero algo es algo.










Aquí solo la tribuna, por debajo del nivel de la autopista.










Al parecer, sólo tendrá dos tribunas.


----------



## MicroX

Cuando se ha visto en el Peru que asisten 40 mil para ver atletismo?
Se deberia quitar la pista atletico del Nacional y hacer una nueva en otro sitio.


----------



## rafo18

Uy!

Se ve raro el estadio moqueguano, el techo mas parece un puente


----------



## El Bajopontino

Las tribunas son diferentes.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Y asi querian que fuera sede del sub20¿? Ya ha pasado casi 1 mes del sudamericano y aun no ha terminado.


----------



## Poligono

^^ Lo mismo pienso, y ahora que lo veo me decepciona un poco, la tribuna que tiene el arco de fierro es muy chica, debió ser del mismo tamaño que la de enfrente, otra cosa que no me gusta es su ubicación, no se puede construir las populares para terminar de cerrar el estadio, habría que expropiar los terrenos aledaños.

Y gracias por las fotos Bajopontino, saludos.


----------



## RoVi

pensaba que estaba mas avanzado el estadio de moquegua

se tienen que apurar la segunda empieza el 16 de mayo


----------



## MONINCC

INDOCHINE... SOLO JUVENAL SABE LA RESPUESTA A TUS PREGUNTAS!!!


PD: EN ESE ESTADIO DE MOQUEGUA, PORQUE LAS TRIBUNAS TIENEN DISEÑOS TAN DISTINTOS???


----------



## FerGon

^^

y sobretodo el render era mucho mejorhno:


----------



## 100%imperial

ol otro dia escuche una nota en la tv q decia q el grupo Oviedo dueño de supermercados Mega estaba planeando comprar a Cienciano... se q eso no va aca... pero seria muy interesante q eso suceda


----------



## skyperu34

Tremenda tribuna la del estadio de Moquegua. Ese techo si aun no me gusta como va. Veremos que tal queda al final...


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Lástima que cambiaron el diseño del render en MOquegua.

(offtopic: ojalá Juvenal se fuera del Cienciano)


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> ​es algo que no entiendo porque los del cusco tanto se prenden con la gente de lima, si aca no se le a tratado mal, es mas ni siquiera lo tomaban en cuenta hasta el 2001 cuando armaron un buen equipo por los 100 años.
> mas bien deverian sacar a juvenal, parese presidente vitalicio.
> no hay elecciones en cienciano?
> cuantos socios tiene cienciano?
> por que cienciano no tiene un estadio propio o un complejo deportivo?
> este gran estadio de 42000 espectadores no es de cienciano es del IPD, que fue quien lo amplio hacia abajo quitando la pista atletica y le doblo la capacidad el 2004.


A los equipos de Lima cuando juegan en Cusco les lanzan de todo, corontas de choclo, botellas de bebidas gaseosas a medio llenar, piedras, etc, etc, etc.

Pero entre la U, Alianza y Cristal a quien le tienen mayor “cariño” es a la U, y yo creo que debe ser por que a la U le va bien en altura, tanto con el Minas, Melgar, Cienciano o cualquier equipo de altura siempre le ha ido bien, son muy pocas las veces que la U ha perdido partidos jugando en altura, en cambio a Alianza y Cristal no les va tan bien y si bien sus partidos son vividos intensamente por el público cusqueño no hay el fervor que se manifiesta cuando enfrentan a la U, y es muy entendible, mientras más grande es el rival mayor es el fervor y animo de la hinchada por vencerlo.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Todos los equipos deberían ser sociedades anónimas, actualmente así se maneja el fútbol, una clara muestra de eso es la San Martín, con solo 5 años de existencia es Bicampeón Nacional.


----------



## peruanito

El Bajopontino said:


> Por allí mencionaron algo del estadio de Moquegua, pues bueno, hace casi 3 semanas estuve por allí y tomé estas fotos de donde se aprecia un poco el nuevo estadio.
> 
> Se ve algo lejos, pero algo es algo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí solo la tribuna, por debajo del nivel de la autopista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al parecer, sólo tendrá dos tribunas.



no me queda claro qque queiren hacer


----------



## El Bajopontino

QUe bueno que les haya gustado mis fotos, no baje a esa parte d ela ciudad porque no me llamó la atención.


----------



## Inyector

viendo ciertos tramos del partido Galvez vs Inti Gas (el cual fue de puro aburrimiento) me percaté que el estadio de Chimbote cuenta con una pista atletica de tartán, lo cual me parece muy bien, el problema es que no es oficial; ya que sólo es de 06 carriles.

Para poder considerar una pista atletica para certamenes oficiales, es necesario que cuente con 08 carriles.


----------



## brian_cusco13

me gusta el estadio de chimbote solo q la cancha debe ser natural seria mejor !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inyector

Creo que la inversión para el estadio de la UNSA sea A1, no es mucha. Con una pista atletica de tartan de 8 carriles, una mejora en la iluminación, un marcador electrónco moderno, mejoras en servicios higienicos y camrinos, butacas y reacondicionamiento de las cabinas de prensa y la UNSA queda una joya.


----------



## MONINCC

:?


----------



## RoVi

Inyector said:


> Creo que la inversión para el estadio de la UNSA sea A1, no es mucha. Con una pista atletica de tartan de 8 carriles, una mejora en la iluminación, un marcador electrónco moderno, mejoras en servicios higienicos y camrinos, butacas y reacondicionamiento de las cabinas de prensa y la UNSA queda una joya.


de todo lo que has escrito falta la pista atletica y la pantalla gigante y tablero (marcador) electrónico que el gobierno regional hubiera instalado si el sudamericano sub20 se hubiera realizado por eso el mismo gobierno dijo que ya no era prioridad


----------



## peruanito

Redwhite said:


> alguien sabe cuando debería estar listo el estadio Rosas Pampas del Ancash?


No hay noticias de nada, asi lo terminen creo que no lo podremos ver mucho, parece que el Sport Ancash no pasa de este año.


por cierto ahora que estamos con eso de los huaicos y derrumbes en la carretera central.... despues de caminar desde corcona hasta matucana me dio un tiempito para conocer el estadio de la zona osea donde jugaba el Atletico Minero.. es un bonito estadio me gusto mucho y me di cuenta ue siguen mejorandolo estan haciendo camerinos, cabinas de transmicion, no recuerdo que mas pero de que esta bonito esta muy bonito


----------



## Redwhite

peruanito said:


> No hay noticias de nada, asi lo terminen creo que no lo podremos ver mucho, parece que el Sport Ancash no pasa de este año.
> 
> 
> por cierto ahora que estamos con eso de los huaicos y derrumbes en la carretera central.... despues de caminar desde corcona hasta matucana me dio un tiempito para conocer el estadio de la zona osea donde jugaba el Atletico Minero.. es un bonito estadio me gusto mucho y me di cuenta ue siguen mejorandolo estan haciendo camerinos, cabinas de transmicion, no recuerdo que mas pero de que esta bonito esta muy bonito


me imagino que tomáste fotos? sí!


----------



## rafo18

El presupuesto para el estadio de la UNSA es de 1 millon 600 mil soles


----------



## Victor23peru

rafo18 said:


> El presupuesto para el estadio de la UNSA es de 1 millon 600 mil soles


QUE VAN A HACER EN ESE ESTADIO?


----------



## Indochine

Victor23peru said:


> QUE VAN A HACER EN ESE ESTADIO?


creo que lo van a areglar


----------



## peruanito

Redwhite said:


> me imagino que tomáste fotos? sí!


eso es lo mas triste:lol: no tener una camara digital, ni siquiera un celular con camarahno:


----------



## RoVi

^^ jaja no pues


----------



## Inyector

rafo18 said:


> El presupuesto para el estadio de la UNSA es de 1 millon 600 mil soles


En ponerle todo lo mencionado ese presupuesto??? creo q tal vez seria ese monto en dólares


----------



## Inyector

Respecto a la cancha del estadio nacional, se debe de tener en cuenta que el mantener una cancha de pasto natural es costoso. Es necesario que sea de material sintético pero de buena calidad. Por ejemplo las canchas del Regatas Lima, el estadio Max Austin y el estadio de Chimbote poseen muy buenas canchas (según los propios futbolistas) marca Mondo no Polytan. Debería ser 3 estrellas, no 2 estrellas como lo es actualmente.


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> Respecto a la cancha del estadio nacional, se debe de tener en cuenta que el mantener una cancha de pasto natural es costoso. Es necesario que sea de material sintético pero de buena calidad. Por ejemplo las canchas del Regatas Lima, el estadio Max Austin y el estadio de Chimbote poseen muy buenas canchas (según los propios futbolistas) marca Mondo no Polytan. Debería ser 3 estrellas, no 2 estrellas como lo es actualmente.


l
La cancha del nacional estaba en buen estado, y con la copa america en 2004paresia una alfombra, lo malo es que la fifa empezo su experimento de canchas sinteticas y empezaron los postores por ver quien pone el plastico, lo bueno que el estadio nacional va a volver a tener pasto natural.









Ademas que la sintetica tiene un color verde oscuro, no es tan llamativo, por lo menos de lo que veo en tv, por ahi dijeron que se havia despintado, por que el de max austin si esta bien verde, aparte que es nuevo y de mejor calidad.


----------



## MONINCC

POR FIN OTRO ESTADIO QUE NO SEA LA UNSA, JAJAJA

HOY DIA VI QUE PUSIERON EL NOMBRE DE KINA MALPARTIDA EN EL NACIONAL!!!


----------



## Inyector

Indochine said:


> l
> La cancha del nacional estaba en buen estado, y [*B]con la copa america en 2004paresia una alfombra[/B*
> 
> La cancha de pasto natural en buen estado??? que yo recuerde no era asi, es más durante la copa américa el partido de la final entre Brasil y Argentina el pasto era amarillento, dando un muy mal aspecto.


----------



## Inyector

Leía informaciones del arq. Bentin, quien diseñó la remodelación del estadio Nacional decía que el estadio va a aumentar su capacidad de 45000 personas en tribuna a 48000 espectadores tambien en tribuna. A esto se le sumarían 1000 personas más que se ubicarían en los 100 palcos que se proyectan construir. Esto da como resultado que el estadio en un lleno total (tribunas más palcos) se llegaría a los 49000 espectadores. 

Asimismo se construirían estacionamientos subterráneos en las explanadas.


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> Leía informaciones del arq. Bentin, quien diseñó la remodelación del estadio Nacional decía que el estadio va a aumentar su capacidad de 45000 personas en tribuna a 48000 espectadores tambien en tribuna. A esto se le sumarían 1000 personas más que se ubicarían en los 100 palcos que se proyectan construir. Esto da como resultado que el estadio en un lleno total (tribunas más palcos) se llegaría a los 49000 espectadores.
> 
> Asimismo se construirían estacionamientos subterráneos en las explanadas.


:cheers: buena info, por mi que empiezen mañana los trabajos de remodelacion.


----------



## RoVi

Indochine said:


> l
> La cancha del nacional estaba en buen estado, y [*B]con la copa america en 2004paresia una alfombra[/B*
> 
> La cancha de pasto natural en buen estado??? que yo recuerde no era asi, es más durante la copa américa el partido de la final entre Brasil y Argentina el pasto era amarillento, dando un muy mal aspecto.


en realidad estaba en buen estado si tienes tiempo chequea videos en youtube, ademas como dice Oblitas o Phillip butters que es el colmo que en Iquitos o en Chiclayo no puedan mantener una cancha con cesped natural


----------



## suburbiano

Inyector said:


> Leía informaciones del arq. Bentin, quien diseñó la remodelación del estadio Nacional decía que el estadio va a aumentar su capacidad de 45000 personas en tribuna a 48000 espectadores tambien en tribuna. A esto se le sumarían 1000 personas más que se ubicarían en los 100 palcos que se proyectan construir. Esto da como resultado que el estadio en un lleno total (tribunas más palcos) se llegaría a los 49000 espectadores.
> 
> Asimismo se construirían estacionamientos subterráneos en las explanadas.


Seria interesante que aumente la capacidad, porque para una ciudad de 8 millones de habitantes aprox, un estadio de 45000 pareceria insuficiente, pero hay que tomar en cuenta un detalle, si es que deciden poner butacas en todas las graderias (norte y sur) como se muestra en el render es posible que la capacidad disminuya ya que segun las normas cada asiento ocupa un espacio metro cuadrado distinto, mayor al que se tiene en cuenta actualmente. Sucedio con el estadio de la UNSA, cuando se numeraron las graderias para la Copa America su capacidad se redujo si mal no recuerdo a 40000 espectadores. Espero que la capacidad del Nacional luego de la remodelaciòn aumente, seria bueno que llegue o este cercano a los 50000 espectadores.


----------



## christophermldeg

A mi parecer esta bien que sea de 45 mil, la mayoria de los estadios en construccion tienen una capacidad similar, ademas tengamos en cuenta que gracias a Defensa Civil los estadios de mayor capacidad no son habilitados en su totalidad.

Lo importante es que quede en optimas condiciones y pueda obtener por lo menos una categoria de 4 estrellas


----------



## Inyector

*¿El estadio Nacional tendrá 8 carriles?*

No es oficial, pero a mi entender es uno de los periodistas deportivos más informados del medio. 

Aqui una consulta que le hize en su blog:

Señor Espejo una consulta; por las imágenes se puede apreciar que dentro de las remodelaciones se considera tener una pista atlética. Mi consulta es si dicha pista atletica será de tartán y fundamentalmente de cuantos carriles será, dado que en mi opinión se debería tener una pista de 8 carriles. Le agradeceré despejar mi duda.

22 de marzo de 2009 20:34


*Patrick Espejo *dijo... 
*RESPUESTA. En efecto, el nuevo Estadio Nacional tendrá pista atlética con superficie artificial y de ocho carriles*. Ese es el ofrecimiento que ha hecho el Ing. Woodman al anunciar la remodelación del estadio.
Cualquier otra duda, consúltela.
Gracias por dejarnos una comunicación y por visitar este blog.
Saludos


----------



## cesarsimplemente

Yo tambien le he preguntado un par de cosas a Patrick Espejo y me ha respondido a veces. Él aparte de tener su blog TODO MENOS FUTBOL, trabaja en el Comercio, y lo veo bien metido en la Comisión Lima 2015. Cualquier cosa escribanle.


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> No es oficial, pero a mi entender es uno de los periodistas deportivos más informados del medio.
> 
> Aqui una consulta que le hize en su blog:
> 
> Señor Espejo una consulta; por las imágenes se puede apreciar que dentro de las remodelaciones se considera tener una pista atlética. Mi consulta es si dicha pista atletica será de tartán y fundamentalmente de cuantos carriles será, dado que en mi opinión se debería tener una pista de 8 carriles. Le agradeceré despejar mi duda.
> 
> 22 de marzo de 2009 20:34
> 
> 
> *Patrick Espejo *dijo...
> *RESPUESTA. En efecto, el nuevo Estadio Nacional tendrá pista atlética con superficie artificial y de ocho carriles*. Ese es el ofrecimiento que ha hecho el Ing. Woodman al anunciar la remodelación del estadio.
> Cualquier otra duda, consúltela.
> Gracias por dejarnos una comunicación y por visitar este blog.
> Saludos


interesante noticia, que se de los 8 carriles


----------



## peruanito

ya tumben ese estadio :no: 

San Marcos


----------



## MONINCC

EL MONUMENTAL LUCIRA UN MARCO INCREIBLEMENTE HOSTIL CONTRA CHILE... ME GUSTARA, SACANLE FOTOS!!!


----------



## Darkharlos

jajajjajaja nah pero MoninCC te imaginas si los "shileno" vinieran a jugar al Cusco??? regresan llorando a Santiago buscando a su mamita.

Como alguna vez dijo algun jugador de la U, "los Cusqueños son gente muy buena y acogedora con los visitantes, excepto en el estadio" y con el miedo q le tienen a la altura los goleamos.

Pero eso si, q alguien q vaya al estadio del a U tome fotos ps, para ver q tal es el apoyo de los limontas a la seleccion ^_^

Fotos, Fotos, Fotos, Fotos, Fotos, Fotos.


----------



## Inyector

*Interesante noticia*

*Centenario de Chimbote tendrá alumbrado y tablero electrónicoPor: anthony dominguez*


El Estadio Centenario “Manuel Rivera Sánchez” no solo tendrá la mejor iluminación del país, sino que también contará con un tablero electrónico de última generación, según informó el Representante de la Empresa Top Sport International, quien se va a encargar de la instalación de dicho tablero, junto con la iluminación artificial.

“Lo del tablero esta llegando el 15 ó 17 de abril, y se esta entregando el primero de mayo, junto con las cámaras de seguridad que se van a colocar en el estadio”, declaró el representante y técnico de Top Sport.

Asimismo, sostuvo que las cámaras de seguridad tendrán un sistema de circuito cerrado, donde las 24 cámaras que serán instaladas en el estadio, servirán para controlar lo que hacen las barras, para ver la entrada y salida del recinto deportivo, aunque también se van a instalar más cámaras de seguridad en diversos puntos de la ciudad, que estarán todos integrados con la central de la policía, informó.

Las cámaras tendrán memoria que podrían grabar hasta una semana completa, para tener un control interno y externo del estadio.

¿El tablero electrónico viene con pantalla?

- Si, es muy sofisticado, es decir toma el conteo del partido con el marcador, y también viene adicionalmente una pantalla de televisión de aproximadamente 22 metros cuadrados.

Top Sport ha hecho historia en el Centenario y en Chimbote

- Estamos muy agradecidos por eso, porque Chimbote ha apostado por la tecnología y van a quedar muy satisfechos con esta iluminación, porque va a ser la envidia de muchos estadios, porque va a ser mejor que la del estadio de Alianza Lima, y hasta el mismo Monumental de la “U”.

Digo que es mejor, porque los demás estadios trabajan con las antiguas torres, que son hechas de manera artesanal, con técnicos e ingenieros, pero que no eran especialistas en iluminación, y en este caso, MUSCO (marca norteamericana proveedora de las lámparas y la estructura para la iluminación artificial), nos ha enviado un diseño del plano y los lumix que van a ser medidos con aparatos especiales.

Finalmente, dijo sentirse agradecido por la confianza demostrada por parte de las autoridades de la Municipalidad Provincial. Aquí, en Chimbote han decidido apostar por la tecnología, y la verdad nos sentimos satisfechos por la confianza que han depositado en nuestra empresa, porque hemos colocado el gras sintético, la pista atlética y ahora la iluminación, el tablero y las cámaras, y por eso estamos muy agradecidos, concluyó Eric Valencia.

LLEGARON ESTRUCTURAS Y LUMINARIAS PARA ESTADIO CENTENARIO

Antes del mes de mayo, El Estadio Centenario “Manuel Rivera Sánchez”, contará con la iluminación artificial, luego de que ayer llegaran las estructuras y las luminarias para su instalación.

En presencia de la Gerente de Obras, Ingeniera Micaela Flores Gómez, el Arquitecto Edgard Tapia, el Representante de Top Sport, Eric Valencia Del Corral, y del Gerente Municipal, Julio Cortez Rojas, se descargó la estructura para la pronta instalación de la iluminación artificial del estadio Centenario.

“Los trabajos de instalación deben estar comenzando el viernes o sábado, porque tenemos plazos que cumplir, hoy (ayer) estamos recepcionando la mercadería y para fines de abril el estadio ya podría inaugurar su iluminación artificial”, declaró la Ingeniera Micaela Flores.

Asimismo indicó que la Municipalidad Provincial ya ha comprado el tablero electrónico que debe estar llegando el primero de mayo, para ser instalado en el estadio, además de las cámaras de seguridad, que también tendrá el coloso chimbotano.

LA MEJOR DEL PERU...

En cuanto a los detalles técnicos de la estructura para la iluminación, el representante de Top Sport, Eric Valencia aseguró que la iluminación del Estadio Centenario será única y la mejor del Perú.

“Este es el primero que se instala en el Perú, es de última generación, es un sistema de luz verde, que permiten ahorrar el cincuenta por ciento de energía, y ya no utiliza las torres de tijerales, sino unos postes tubulares en material galvanizado resistente a la corrosión”, declaró inicialmente el representante de la empresa que tiene a cargo la instalación de la iluminación.

Del mismo modo, explicó que serán tres postes que van por la parte de afuera del estadio, sobre las tribunas de oriente y occidente, tres en cada una, dejando de lado, las cuatro torres. Además cada lámpara viene con visera que dirigen la luz y no originan una contaminación en el ambiente exterior del estadio, apuntó Valencia Del Corral.

Este es un sistema sofisticado de iluminación, y a pesar que permite ahorro de energía, tiene una sectorización la iluminación, y nos da la Norma FIFA 3, que son 750 lumix para los partidos de transmisión por televisión, y 400 lumix para entrenamiento, nos da iluminación independiente para la pista atlética para eventos nocturnos, y para las graderías, en caso de evacuación de la gente del estadio, detalló el técnico.

¿Cada poste tendrá diferente número de lámparas?

- Si, pero poco, porque la diferencia es de 4 a 2 lámparas, dependiendo de la ubicación, en total son 128 luminarias las que lleva todo el sistema, además las lámparas se han colocado de tal manera que la luz este bien direccionada al campo de juego.

¿Cuándo estarían entregando el trabajo listo?

- De acuerdo al cronograma de trabajo, la fecha tentativa para la entrega es el 15 de abril. 

fuente: www.peru.com


----------



## Poligono

Bien por la pista atlética de 8 carriles que le piensan poner al estadio nacional, y bien por las mejoras que se harán en el estadio chimbotano, ese estadio va camino a convertirse en uno de los mejores del país.


----------



## Lecl74

Que obsecion con las pistas atleticas! No me contestastes si has hecho alguna vez cola afuera del Estadio Nacional y la reventa te pone las entradas en la cara, te dicen que ya hay pocas entradas, las ventanillas venden de la manera mas lenta! Y a pesar que has llegado con una hora de anticipacion igual entras tarde a ver el partido! Prefiero que se amplie el estadio a 60000 aunque no haya pista atletica. En todo caso el estadio de San Marcos se presta para el atletismo.


----------



## MONINCC

Fotos de ayer?? no pondran? que mal esa gente que se va a mitad de un partido...


----------



## peruanito

Inyector said:


> *Centenario de Chimbote tendrá alumbrado y tablero electrónicoPor: anthony dominguez*
> 
> ¿El tablero electrónico viene con pantalla?
> 
> - Si, es muy sofisticado, es decir toma el conteo del partido con el marcador, y también viene adicionalmente una pantalla de televisión de aproximadamente 22 metros cuadrados.
> 
> [/url]


??? no entender 22 metros cuadrados??? eso es mmmm gignatesco una exageracion:bash:


----------



## skyperu34

Es un buen tamaño, se verá bien de lejos, son unos 4.00 x 5.50 m. de dimensiones... Grande.


----------



## Inyector

*El estadio nacional NO tendrá 8 carriles*

Hace unos días le consulté al periodista Patrick Espejo (reconocido en deportes) respecto a las características de la remodelación del estadio Nacional basicamente de la pista atlética y comentaba que sería de 8 carriles.

Al parecer no será así. Estuve escuchando un audio (pueden entrar a la web de RPP y hacerlo ustedes mismos) del 17 de Marzo donde entrevistaban a Arturo Wodman. En dicho audio, el presidente del IPD mencionaba ciertos datos de la remodelación:

- El monto que aporta el Estado es 20 millones de dólares, a esto se le adecionarán los recursos propios del IPD. Estos últimos no tengo conocimiento que monto exactamente serán; mejor dicho cuantos millones va a poner el IPD.

- Se ejecutarán las licitaciones (los trabajos) por etapas, no todos en conjunto.

- Se construirán 3 niveles de palcos en Occidente, los cuales sumarán un total de 500 palcos, los mismos que serásn vendidos o dados en concesión.

Aqui respecto a la pista atlética:

- La cancha se bajará 60cm, con lo cual aumetará la capacidad y la pista atlética *quedará reducida a 6 carriles*.

Mencionaba que no será de 8 carriles para competencias oficiales, dado que es necesario que exista una pista de calentamiento anexa al escenario principal.

Si bien tengo entendido existen estadios que cuentan con pistas de calentamiento dentro o fuera de los estadios olímpicos (el estadio olimpico de Berlin cuenta con una pista de calentamiento dentro del propio estadio bajo las tribunas y el olimpico de Estambul tiene la pista fuera de sus instalaciones pero muy cerca lo cual facilita el calentamiento previo.

Como conclusión, a mi entender creo que la pista atletica de calentamiento no es indispensable. De ser así, me animaría a proponer la construcción de una zona de calentamiento similar al estadio olimpico de Berlín, bajo las tribunas o bajos las explanadas sur o norte. 

No mencionó dato alguno respecto a estacionamientos, asientos (butacas), nueavas camaras de seguridad, marcador electronico, pantalla gigante.etc

Es la voz oficial del deporte peruano, con lo cual parece que la pista será de 6 carriles.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

^^^^

Entonces mi propuesta sería construír un estadio olímpico moderno y con una buena capacidad (80 - 100x puntas) en la VIDENA por si obtenemos la sede de los Panamericanos, a que me he fijado en Google Earth y veo que no hay cancha en otra parte de Lima para construír un estadio de semejante magnitud.


----------



## Inyector

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Entonces mi propuesta sería construír un estadio olímpico moderno y con una buena capacidad (80 - 100x puntas) en la VIDENA por si obtenemos la sede de los Panamericanos, a que me he fijado en Google Earth y veo que no hay cancha en otra parte de Lima para construír un estadio de semejante magnitud.


Tu propuesta la veo un poco complicada principalmente porque en la VIDENA se construirían diferentes coliseos para las diversas competencias, con lo cual los espacios libre ya tendrian uso, lo que si propondria es ampliar la VIDENA expropiando los terrenos que se encuentran a su lado y actualmente funcionan como talleres de mecanica en la av. canada, con esa expropiación se ganaria espacio para nuevos coliseos o albergues.

Insisto lo propuesto en mi anterior post, construir una pista de calentamiento bajo las tribunas o bajo las explanadas. No es necesario que dicha pista sea de 8 carriles, simplemente como su nombre lo dice que sirva para realizar trotes en tramos cortos y escencialmente para calentamiento; no una pista oficial. Se puede construir en un espacio no muy amplio. Por ejemplo dado que ahora hay un centro de alto rendimiento para voley en la VIDENA que las oficinas pasen a dicho centro y los espacios que utilizaba dicha federacion en el estadio nacional, que sirvan para construir ahi la zona de calentamientos.

Pero a mi parecer se deberia pensar en el estadio de San Marcos, como estadio olimpico. Espero ver la llama olimpica en dicho estadio.


----------



## suburbiano

Yo tambien soy de la idea de que el estadio olimpico de Lima por excelencia sea el estadio de San Marcos, por lo menos hasta que se piense en la construcción de uno nuevo, y es que si el Estadio Nacional no contempla la capacidad de poder tener una pista oficial de 8 carriles es hasta una perdida de dinero instalar una de otras dimensiones ahi, digo perdida de dinero, porque de lo contrario se deberia aprovechar ese espacio para la construcción de nuevas tribunas que permitan ampliar su capacidad que a su vez significarian mayores oportunidades de ingresos por taquilla, algo muy similar a lo ocurrido en el estadio Garcilazo del Cusco, que si bien muchos puedan afirmar que no es muy estetico las diferencias con el antes y despues de ese estadio son realmente notables.
Buenos esa es mi opinión, supongo que cada uno tiene la suya.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Inyector said:


> Tu propuesta la veo un poco complicada principalmente porque en la VIDENA se construirían diferentes coliseos para las diversas competencias, con lo cual los espacios libre ya tendrian uso, lo que si propondria es ampliar la VIDENA expropiando los terrenos que se encuentran a su lado y actualmente funcionan como talleres de mecanica en la av. canada, con esa expropiación se ganaria espacio para nuevos coliseos o albergues.
> 
> Insisto lo propuesto en mi anterior post, construir una pista de calentamiento bajo las tribunas o bajo las explanadas. No es necesario que dicha pista sea de 8 carriles, simplemente como su nombre lo dice que sirva para realizar trotes en tramos cortos y escencialmente para calentamiento; no una pista oficial. Se puede construir en un espacio no muy amplio. Por ejemplo dado que ahora hay un centro de alto rendimiento para voley en la VIDENA que las oficinas pasen a dicho centro y los espacios que utilizaba dicha federacion en el estadio nacional, que sirvan para construir ahi la zona de calentamientos.
> 
> Pero a mi parecer se deberia pensar en el estadio de San Marcos, como estadio olimpico. Espero ver la llama olimpica en dicho estadio.


También podría ser el estadio de San Marcos, el único inocnveniente que le encuentro son las huacas adyacentes. Se podría ponerle una segunda bandeja y mejorarle los servicios, la cancha y la pista atlética y quedaría bien pitita.


----------



## peruanito

Tras la inspección realizada a las obras del estadio Rosas Pämpa, el presidente regional constantó que el avance actual llega al 15%, sin embargo no constató la calidad de concreto que provee la empresa UNICON.

Actualmente se viene desarrollando la etapa del vaceado de las bases y las columnas, para lo cual se cuenta con dos unidades Mixer´s que se trasladan desde la planta de concreto, según información fidedigna la empresa en mención no utilizaría piedra chancada para su preparación sino piedra de canto rodado sin cumplir con las especificaciones técnicas exigidas en el expediente técnico reduciendo por ende sus costos.










Avance supera cronograma. Luego de una importante visita de inspección realizada a los trabajos que se vienen ejecutando en el estadio Rosas Pämpa, el presidente del Gobierno Regional césar Alvarez Aguilar constantó que el avance actual llega al 15%, superando en 7% a los plazos establecidos en el expediente técnico. Actualmente se viene desarrollando la etapa del vaceado de las bases y las columnas, para lo cual se cuenta con dos unidades Mixer´s que se trasladan desde la planta de concreto hasta la zona de trabajo en el estadio, permitiendo acelerar de esta manera el avance programado. “Ratificamos públicamente que de todas maneras inauguraremos este moderno estadio en la fecha establecida. Los trabajos han superado el cronograma y no permitiremos ningún retraso. Huaraz tendrá su moderno estadio, lo ofrecido se cumplirá”, sentenció enérgicamente el titular regional.


----------



## MONINCC

GRANDE HUARAZ!!!


----------



## skyperu34

Que bueno ver obras progresando. Espero que este estadio se vea de buen diseño y sea un recinto seguro y fácil de circular, entrar y salir del mismo...


----------



## RoVi

^^ si yo queria que Federico oe el Nuñez le preguntaran sobre la pista pero mas se pusieron hablar del campo sintetico y de los palcos


----------



## kokofett

RoVi said:


> ^^ si yo queria que Federico oe el Nuñez le preguntaran sobre la pista pero mas se pusieron hablar del campo sintetico y de los palcos


Es que a lamayoria de periodistas deportivos solo les interesa el futbollodemas es lodemenos. Ahora si bajan 60a80 cms para aumentar graderias, pues adios pista atletica. la pregunta es en donde se haran las competencias atleticaspara el supuesto caso que Lima realice los panamericanos, eso es algo que no dicen hasta ahora al menos de manera publica, no dicen si van a usar otro escenario deportivo ya construido o haran uno especialmente para ello. Aunque lo clasico es que las competencias atleticas siempre se realizan en el estadio principal en donde se realiza la inauguracion y esta el pebetero o llama de los juegos. Y esto podria tambien darnos puntos en contra a la candidatura.


----------



## Indochine

kokofett said:


> Es que *a la mayoria de periodistas deportivos solo les interesa el futbol* lodemas es lo de menos.


En especial los del medio escrito, me parese que los del noticiero del 4 ni se les cruzo por la cabeza la pista atletica, mas perdian los pocos minutos de pregunta para hacer a Woodman en sacarles palabras como 'me equivoque con el cesped sintetico'.
Con tantas preguntas interesantes aparte de la pìsta atletica, como afectara la iglesia en la remodelacion o cuanto tiempo se demorara en remodelar, o la nueva capacidad del nacional o los palcos y el 'estacionamiento subterraneo' en fin.
-----------------------------------------------------
*Empezó retiro del césped sintético del Estadio Nacional*​ 






 

Lima (Peru.com).- Este viernes se iniciaron los trabajos para el cambio del césped sintético en el Estadio Nacional, pues volverá a tener césped natural como parte de la remodelación de este escenario deportivo que buscar ser sede de los Juegos Panamericanos del 2015.

Como se recuerda, en el 2005 se hizo el cambio de césped natutal al artificial por la realización del Mundial Sub 17 que organizó nuestro país.

“Efectivamente estamos iniciando los trabajos de remodelación del Estadio Nacional gracias al opoyo del Gobierno y comenzamos con los trabajos más sencillos, como es retirar el césped sintético que va ir al Telmo Carbajo”, dijo Arturo Woodman titular del Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD) a TV Perú.

El titular del IPD comentó que a la cancha del Nacional también se le hará otras modificaciones como rebajarlo unos 60 o 80 centímetros de su actual superficie.

“Quizás vamos a bajar la cancha unos 60 0 80 centímetros para aumentar un poco la capacidad en las tribunas norte, sur, occidente y oriente. Posteriormente entraremos a los trabajos propios de la remodelación”, acotó.

Woodman indicó que van a mejorar la fachada del Nacional y que construirán 300 palcos, que estarán ubicados en tres niveles. Además, techarán las tribunas del coloso deportivo.

Finalmente, manifestó que la remodelación servirá como una carta de presentación para la candidatura de Perú a los Juegos Panamericanos 2015.

“Esto va ser una buena carta de presentación para nuestra candidatura a los Juegos Panamericanos del 2015 y eso demuestra que el Gobierno está intersado en realizarlo. A final de año se va elegir la sede”, concluyó.


*Fuente*


----------



## Inyector

kokofett said:


> Es que a lamayoria de periodistas deportivos solo les interesa el futbollodemas es lodemenos. Ahora si bajan 60a80 cms para aumentar graderias, pues adios pista atletica. *la pregunta es en donde se haran las competencias atleticaspara el supuesto caso que Lima realice los panamericanos*, eso es algo que no dicen hasta ahora al menos de manera publica, no dicen si van a usar otro escenario deportivo ya construido o haran uno especialmente para ello. Aunque lo clasico es que las competencias atleticas siempre se realizan en el estadio principal en donde se realiza la inauguracion y esta el pebetero o llama de los juegos. Y esto podria tambien darnos puntos en contra a la candidatura.


En la remodelada pista ateltica de la videna


----------



## Skycito

*Estadio Nacional*

Concierto de Iron Maiden (a las 4 pm)










Concierto de Iron Maiden (cuando empezó el show a las 9:30pm)


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Indochine said:


> En especial los del medio escrito, me parese que los del noticiero del 4 ni se les cruzo por la cabeza la pista atletica, mas perdian los pocos minutos de pregunta para hacer a Woodman en sacarles palabras como 'me equivoque con el cesped sintetico'.
> Con tantas preguntas interesantes aparte de la pìsta atletica, como afectara la iglesia en la remodelacion o cuanto tiempo se demorara en remodelar, o la nueva capacidad del nacional o los palcos y el 'estacionamiento subterraneo' en fin.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> *Empezó retiro del césped sintético del Estadio Nacional*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lima (Peru.com).- Este viernes se iniciaron los trabajos para el cambio del césped sintético en el Estadio Nacional, pues volverá a tener césped natural como parte de la remodelación de este escenario deportivo que buscar ser sede de los Juegos Panamericanos del 2015.
> 
> Como se recuerda, en el 2005 se hizo el cambio de césped natutal al artificial por la realización del Mundial Sub 17 que organizó nuestro país.
> 
> “Efectivamente estamos iniciando los trabajos de remodelación del Estadio Nacional gracias al opoyo del Gobierno y comenzamos con los trabajos más sencillos, como es retirar el césped sintético que va ir al Telmo Carbajo”, dijo Arturo Woodman titular del Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD) a TV Perú.
> 
> El titular del IPD comentó que a la cancha del Nacional también se le hará otras modificaciones como rebajarlo unos 60 o 80 centímetros de su actual superficie.
> 
> “Quizás vamos a bajar la cancha unos 60 0 80 centímetros para aumentar un poco la capacidad en las tribunas norte, sur, occidente y oriente. Posteriormente entraremos a los trabajos propios de la remodelación”, acotó.
> 
> Woodman indicó que van a mejorar la fachada del Nacional y que construirán 300 palcos, que estarán ubicados en tres niveles. Además, techarán las tribunas del coloso deportivo.
> 
> Finalmente, manifestó que la remodelación servirá como una carta de presentación para la candidatura de Perú a los Juegos Panamericanos 2015.
> 
> “Esto va ser una buena carta de presentación para nuestra candidatura a los Juegos Panamericanos del 2015 y eso demuestra que el Gobierno está intersado en realizarlo. A final de año se va elegir la sede”, concluyó.
> 
> 
> *Fuente*


Y era hora, a recuperar el esplendor de nuestro viejo y querido Nacional.


----------



## loganmsc

Esta bien que saquen esas terribles canchas de plastico de los diferentes estadios del país,es sabido que el sr.Woodman solo arregla estadios para poner dichas canchas sinteticas.Con respecto a la remodelación del estadio nacional,con ese dinero se deberian arreglar otros estadios del interior del país como Huancayo,Ayacucho,Huanuco y aprovechar la infraestructura del estadio UNMSM que en la actualidad es un elefante blanco.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

^^^^

De acuerdo, además se tendrían que remodelar sin ese mamarracho de cancha artificial.


----------



## Skycito

loganmsc said:


> con ese dinero se deberian arreglar otros estadios del interior del país como Huancayo,Ayacucho,Huanuco



El candidato de Perú para los Juegos Panamericanos es Lima...... no Huancayo, Ayacucho, Huánuco.....

Cuando haya más platita, se invertirá en esas ciudades, siempre y cuando sean del IPD, porque hay estadios que son propiedad de entidades privadas, municipales y de universidades (como el de la UNMSM, donde Woodman no toma las decisiones).

Saludos,


----------



## Alfonso2000

Buenas,
Es una lástima que piensen así de las canchas sintéticas, de primeros en el mundo pasaremos a últimos en el mundo en utilizar ese tipo de terreno.
El entrenador de Francia habló hace unas semanas lo siguiente:

Selección de Francia, Domenech apoya la utilización de canchas sintéticas.
Después de la pequeña victoria sobre Lituania (0 a 1), sábado por la noche, los franceses han salido victoriosos en el estadio Darius y Gerinas por las eliminatorias al mundial 2010; en aquella ocación la cancha hubiera sido mas útil para un partido de beach soccer. De ahi que Raymond Domenech subió a la palestra para apoyar la instalación de canchas sintéticas. "Nunca da gusto ver un terreno que esté en mal estado, ajalá se utilize las canchas sintéticas para poder variar de un tipo de terreno a otro. Es el árbitro que escogería, no estaría mal..." señaló el seleccionador nacional en una conferencia de prensa después del partido.

_EdF: Domenech prône les terrains synthétiques 
Courts vainqueurs en Lituanie (0-1), samedi soir, lors des éliminatoires pour la Coupe du Monde 2010, les Français ont remporté leur succès dans un stade Darius et Gerinas où la pelouse aurait été plus utile pour un match de beach soccer. Du coup, Raymond Domenech est monté au créneau pour prôner l'installation de terrains synthétiques. "Ca ne fait jamais plaisir de voir un terrain qui n'est pas en bon état. Vivement les terrains synthétiques, que l'on puisse varier de l'un à l'autre. C'est l'arbitre qui choisirait, ce serait pas mal...", a confié le sélectionneur national en conférence de presse d'après-match. _

http://www.football.fr/cmc/scanner/...-les-terrains-synthetiques-_220862.html?popup

Para el año 2010 2011 un equipo de primera división francesa tendra una cancha sintética. Cuando hay plata, como es el caso de muchos clubes ingleses o españoles, esto de tener un terreno con pasto natural no es nunca un problema, en nuestro caso, a menos que ya seamos un pais rico, las canchas sintéticas son la solución, pero mal utilizadas son evidentemente un factor negativo. Así, con una opinión en contra y el día que vea a los chilenos con canchas sintéticas recien el Perú se acordará que fuimos los primeros y por no saber utilizar estas canchas no conoceremos la evolución que esta generando en el futbol... en los paises ricos.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

^^^^

Es que es mucho mejor jugar en cancha natural, con cancha sintética se pierde el "feeling" y es más incómodo para el jugador, es por eso que estoy en contra de las canchas sintéticas y mi opinión nunca va a cambiar.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Un punto negativo de que saquen el sintetico es que se perdera un buen escenario para conciertos.


----------



## Inyector

Creo que el principal inconveniente de la cancha sintetica del Nacional era su calidad. Muchos consideran que el mejor grass sintetico instalado es el del club Regatas (incluidos tecnicos y futbolistas). Ahora los miles de niños que practican futbol, o las escuelas que se dictan ahi, ya no podrán seguir dandose porque con la instalación del grass natural la utilización se verá reducida notoriamente. Con una cancha sintética puedes jugar todos los días, en cambio con un grass natural sólo se puede jugar en ocasiones limitadas. A mi entender la solución está en contar con una cancha sintetica de mejor calidad, Además está comprobado que el cuidado que se le da a los gramados naturales no es siempre el mejor, se presentan áreas amarillentas, con huecos, partes de tierra ,etc y además es mucho más costoso por el mantenimiento.


----------



## Indochine

Alfonso2000 said:


> Buenas,
> Es una lástima que piensen así de las canchas sintéticas, de primeros en el mundo pasaremos a últimos en el mundo en utilizar ese tipo de terreno.


las criticas van cuando las cosas no se hacen bien.
la peor cancha sintetica del mundo estaba en el nacional, hasta se esta volviendo de color gris.
El cesped sintetico del max austin es de gran calidad, y no ha recibido criticas.
Aparte me gustaver partidos en gras natural, ver grandes partidos y al finalizar las camisetas con gras pegado o algo de barro... sentimientos de estadio tradicionales.


----------



## loganmsc

Skycito said:


> El candidato de Perú para los Juegos Panamericanos es Lima...... no Huancayo, Ayacucho, Huánuco.....
> 
> Cuando haya más platita, se invertirá en esas ciudades, siempre y cuando sean del IPD, porque hay estadios que son propiedad de entidades privadas, municipales y de universidades (como el de la UNMSM, donde Woodman no toma las decisiones).
> 
> Saludos,


WOODMAN SOLO ARREGLA LOS ESTADIOS DONDE PONE SUS CANCHAS SINTENTICAS..ADEMAS ESO DE LOS PANAMERICANOS ES PURA CORTINA DE HUMO ..EL NACIONAL SOLO NECESITA UN GRASS NATURAL Y CON EL RESTO DEL DINERO REMODELAR LOS ESTADIOS DE OTRAS CIUDADES YA QUE EL IPD SOLO ARREGLA LOS ESTADIOS DE LIMA.


----------



## skyperu34

Pobre estadio nacional en tales conciertos... Buenas fotos !


----------



## Jean_Pierre

loganmsc said:


> WOODMAN SOLO ARREGLA LOS ESTADIOS DONDE PONE SUS CANCHAS SINTENTICAS..ADEMAS ESO DE LOS PANAMERICANOS ES PURA CORTINA DE HUMO ..EL NACIONAL SOLO NECESITA UN GRASS NATURAL Y CON EL RESTO DEL DINERO REMODELAR LOS ESTADIOS DE OTRAS CIUDADES YA QUE EL IPD SOLO ARREGLA LOS ESTADIOS DE LIMA.


Ah ya!!! Entonces el de Cajamarca o Puno se arreglaron por los eficientes gobiernos regionales que tienen? No es por defender a Woodman, pero se nota que el tio es mas ingeniero que administrador.


----------



## hcastgu

una del estado Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca con césped artificila que cuenta desde setiembre del año pasado. 










ademas estan construyendo la tribuna oriente del estadio


----------



## hcastgu

Este es el estadio Heraclio Tapia León de Huànuco que fue ampliado en sus tribunas norte y sur



















Además , la II etapa se tiene planeado demoler la tribuna occidente para ampliarla. El proyecto es que el estadio tenga capacidad de 25 mil personas, ademas contara con luz articial, tablero electronico.


----------



## hcastgu

una foto nocturna del Torres Belon de Puno


----------



## paquinho

Aqui les mando el articulo que salio en la revista Casas (suplemento de Cosas) con respecto al Estadio Nacional, no se si el tamaño estara bien para que lo puedan leer. Como dice el articulo, se queda la pista... pero solo con 6 carriles (PLOP!).


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

No, pues, si de verdad queremos los Panamericanos del 2015, entonces tenemos que tener un estadio de 8 carriles; por ende, el Nacional sólamente nos serviría para fútbol, y tal vez para Box.


----------



## suburbiano

Una pregunta suelta, ¿Qué haran con el actual tablero?, ¿Lo pondran en otro estadio IPD, lo venderán para financiar la obra?.


----------



## Villamonte_Montonero

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Creo se ve rojo el estadio?...


No, rojinegro.

¡Ruge león!.


----------



## Poligono

La fachada va a quedar bien, lo que no me cuadra mucho es el techo, debería cubrir un poco más.


----------



## Caleta

^^ El techo no lo podrian cerrar mas. Sino tendrian que prender la luz durante el dia. Esta bien asi, ademas que si lo cierran mas el aire circularia menos y tendrian que poner aire acondicionado como el del Bayern Munich.... Nada que ver pues, tamos en Peru.


No creo que la idea sea usar el Nacional para pista de carrera. Por mi que desaparezca la linear y las tribunas se pegen mas hacia el campo. 

Que usen el estadio de San Marcos para pista de carrera, o talvez van a usar el del estadio de Iquitos que su pista es mas alucinante.


----------



## Tondero

*Se nada sirve si no mejoran el aspecto que rodea al nacional....los vendedores y la suciedad de lo que lo rodea.

Eso tambien seria bueno modernizar

¿Cuanta Capacidad? escuche por alli 60,000...*


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

^^ la pista de iquitos es de 6 carriles.. para las competencias oficiales se necesitan de 8 carriles + una pista de precalentamiento.


No entiendo ... osea van a haber dos torres en el Nacional???


----------



## paquinho

suburbiano said:


> Una pregunta suelta, ¿Qué haran con el actual tablero?, ¿Lo pondran en otro estadio IPD, lo venderán para financiar la obra?.


El actual tablero no sirve, y si sirviera no valdria mucho que digamos, la resolucion de la pantalla es pesima, y es muy pequeña ademas.


----------



## Poligono

Caleta said:


> ^^ El techo no lo podrian cerrar mas. Sino tendrian que prender la luz durante el dia. Esta bien asi, ademas que si lo cierran mas el aire circularia menos y tendrian que poner aire acondicionado como el del Bayern Munich.... Nada que ver pues, tamos en Peru.


Si bueno, olvido que estoy en Perú, me gustaría un techo translúcido como el Saint Denis o el Olímpico de Roma.



Alter Ego Peru said:


> No entiendo ... osea van a haber dos torres en el Nacional???


Lo mismo me pregunto, en el reportaje habla de una torre de 45 m que se construiría en la explanada sur.


----------



## skyperu34

Me gusta el proyecto. La textura del piso exterior al estadio es lo que no me cuadra, se ve chocante con esos colores y textura... Algo de area verde le caeria bien ahi especialmente diseñado sin irrumpit el flujo peatonal de esas zonas libres.


----------



## MONINCC

En ese estadio si clasificamos al mundial Uruguay 2030!!!


----------



## MicroX

Primero quiero decir que el Nacional no va salir así. Va ver cutras por allí.

El Nacional parece un buen estadio para el futuro. Sin embargo, tengo algunas cosas que decir. Primero quiero decir que ojala las butacas no sean multi-color como en el Monumental. Sería una verdadera cag.da. 

Los palcos si son una buena idea pero quien estaría dispuesto a comprar un palco en el Nacional. No se juegan o jugarían muchos partidos en el Nacional. Serían 9 partidos de Eliminatoria a través de 3 años y si Perú sigue jugando como juega, entonces solo van a ser como 5-7 partidos de selección a estadio lleno. Si Cristal va a la Libertadores entonces serían 3 partidos con buen una buena cantidad de publico. Finalmente, estarían los partidos de Cristal-U y Cristal-Alianza. No se si la San Martín jugaría aquí y no en el Monumental. También esta la de alquilar los palcos.

En conclusión, el Estadio Nacional tendría un promedio de 10 partidos buenos en un año.


----------



## Inyector

MicroX said:


> Primero quiero decir que el Nacional no va salir así. Va ver cutras por allí.
> 
> El Nacional parece un buen estadio para el futuro. Sin embargo, tengo algunas cosas que decir. Primero quiero decir que ojala las butacas no sean multi-color como en el Monumental. Sería una verdadera cag.da.
> 
> Los palcos si son una buena idea pero quien estaría dispuesto a comprar un palco en el Nacional. No se juegan o jugarían muchos partidos en el Nacional. Serían 9 partidos de Eliminatoria a través de 3 años y si Perú sigue jugando como juega, entonces solo van a ser como 5-7 partidos de selección a estadio lleno. Si Cristal va a la Libertadores entonces serían 3 partidos con buen una buena cantidad de publico. Finalmente, estarían los partidos de Cristal-U y Cristal-Alianza. No se si la San Martín jugaría aquí y no en el Monumental. También esta la de alquilar los palcos.


Considera los diversos espectáculos no deportivos que podrían darse ahi. Además de otras aciticades deportivas que antes habían: por ejemplo antes habian peleas de box enl a tribuna norte


----------



## RoVi

*Estadio Rómulo Shaw Cisneros de Chancay*









*DeChalaca.com / Foto: Isaac Zavala Martini *

Estadio Rómulo Shaw Cisneros de Chancay donde jugara por esta temporada el Deportivo Coopsol, esta foto corresponde al partido que jugo con el Boys al parecer tiene una capacidad de 5000 espectadores


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Inyector said:


> Considera los diversos espectáculos no deportivos que podrían darse ahi. Además de otras aciticades deportivas que antes habían: por ejemplo antes habian peleas de box enl a tribuna norte


Te refieres a la Bombonera¿? Ya me maree:nuts::nuts:


----------



## yrreal

Porque se hacen llamar Capital Cultural del PerU???????????????????------quien les nombro asi ???? en donde esta escrito????? pq mentiras?????-----comenten con la verdad por favor y si ponen algo..... con fundamento por favor


----------



## romanito

---

*Excelente el proyecto del estadio nacional. Verdaderamente esta muy bueno.


Saludos desde Argentina



*


----------



## Limeñito

yrreal said:


> Porque se hacen llamar Capital Cultural del PerU???????????????????------quien les nombro asi ???? en donde esta escrito????? pq mentiras?????-----comenten con la verdad por favor y si ponen algo..... con fundamento por favor


Yo tampoco lo entiendo, pero éste no es el lugar adecuado para tu queja.

Advertido estás.


----------



## peruanito

aqui un videito del partido del sport aguila y cobresol jugado en el estadio Mariscal Nieto de Ilo haber q les parece


----------



## ICA U

*BONITOS ESTADIOS DEL PERU..*

bueno, esta bien k chimbote tenga estadios grandes y bonitos eso incentiva el deportes en esa ciudad.. considero que el mejor estadio del peru, el el estadio MONUMENTAL DE UNIVERSITARIO DE DEPORTES esa ta claro, y el mejor estadio de provincias por su diseño es el de iquito sy por su capacidad el de la UNSA... bueno un acapite. k no del tema de este for quierop hacer .... (esta bien los estadios magestuosos del peru k tienen algunas localidad de provincias, pero me pregunto??? de k sirve tener estadios grandes sino son aporvechados por sus menores para formarze como jugadores, ya k la mayoria d ekipos de provincias de futbol d primera del peru, casi en su totalidad cuantan con jugadores de lima e ica.. eso es verdad.. deben apoyar mas a sus niños para mejorar el futbol del peru.y asi va ver muchos mas estadios para las provincias..NO CREEN AMIGOS D ESTE FORO.. bueno eso fue un komentario k tenia k postaer, k no del tema princìpal del foro sorry).. gracias saludos..


FOTO DE LA TRIBUNA DE OCCIDENTE DEL ESTADIO JOSE PICASSO PERATA DE ICA.. YO MISMO LA TOME ESTA IMAGEN..


----------



## Limbert

ahmm q bueno x chimbote el estadio esta de pelos jojo!
muy chevere, el de ica esta bueno tbm...


----------



## sajinito

Señores...hablando de estadios bonitos. Se dan cuenta porq no hay avisos publicitarios en gran parte de los estadios peruanos....pues quièn va a anunciar en estadios feos..con campos malos...con pistas atlèticas de tierra, con ladrillos detras, con pasto amarillo detràs de los arcos, para muestra un botòn....el estadio del Callao, una verguenza, cancha pèsima, irregular, pista de tierra, nadie quiere anunciar alli, apenas avisos del ipd rogando q anuncien, tanta plata tiene la regiòn del Callao por el cànon portuario q no hace nada por el estadio. Pero miren el estadio de Chimbote, nuevito, pista atlètica de primera...bien pintado, no importa pasto artificial, miren como anuncian, y se ve bacàn. Otro, el estadio del Cusco, campo q de España, Alemania, nooo campo a la inglesa, perfecto, una alfombra, miren los anuncios...hasta dan ganas de ir a ese estadio, y va gente o no?, Otro el de Iquitos, el de la U, aunq su cancha da pena. El estadio nuevo en Moquegua tambièn pinta bien. Y asi otros q poco a poco van mejorando. Cuando los estadios son bonitos, buenos pisos, buenas pistas, dan ganas de anunciar y animan a la gente a ir a los estadios.


----------



## skyperu34

Advertencia final:

Si vamos a seguir viendo las innecesarias y absurdas comparaciones de infraestructuras y/o regiones, entonces vamos a hacer una necesaria, requerida y justa limpieza de foristas para que nuestro querido espacio virtual continue su camino correcto de la armonia, debate alturado, paz y buena convivencia. 

Todo aquel que busque menospreciar infraestructuras de otras regiones o a las regiones mismas, enaltecer superficial y subjetivamente lo suyo, por lo tanto, perturbar la tranquilidad y modales de este foro, le sugiero se busque otro espacio en la internet (que hay millones de millones) donde les consientan sus inconductas. Es el último aviso. 

Por favor, para ir al estadio y a misa, una sola vez se avisa !


----------



## AQPCITY

RoVi said:


>


Bonito :applause:


----------



## luchop

No hay fotos dl tblro electronico?


----------



## cesar_BsAs

cual es la capacidad del estadio de chimbote (aforo)??


----------



## skyperu34

En la última toma ncoturna se aprecia claramente espacio a ambos lados de los palcos donde se ampliarán precisamente con más palcos. Me parece bien!


----------



## pedro1011

cesar_BsAs said:


> cual es la capacidad del estadio de chimbote (aforo)??


Uno de los foristas habló de 36 mil espectadores. Considerando la cantidad de gradas que tiene (siempre calculo unos mil espectadores en promedio por grada) me parece que la cifra estaría por allí. En todo caso, no creo que baje de 30. Se ve más o menos grande.


----------



## Redwhite

RoVi said:


>


lo veo sencillo, pero agradable !


----------



## loganmsc

Impresionante el estadio chimbotano,ahora a seguir con los estadios del resto de capitales de región del pais.


----------



## peruanito

loganmsc said:


> Impresionante el estadio chimbotano,ahora a seguir con los estadios del resto de capitales de región del pais.


si px logan promovamos la mejora de la infraestructura deportiva en nuestra region, tu como buen huancaino y hagamos una campaña pa pedir alguito pa nuestro estadio


----------



## 100% takillero

*CHIMBOTE PARA EL MUNDO*

por ali se dice que sacando promedios de el numero de gradas del CENTENARIO lo relacionan con 1000 mil persosonas por grada y por alli lo llevan con algo de mas de 30. pero aca les aclaro el numero de gradas de las 4 tribunas del templo. para q los respetables foristas tengan una idea y un numero exacto de gradas de

las tribunas norte y sur, tiene 27 gradas...ok

la tribuna oriente, en la parte mas alta tiene 40 gradas y en la parte mas baja que son en los costados de oriente, tiene 30 gradas....las conte detenidamente y esa es la respuesta que les doy amigos.

la tribuna occidente. tiene 23 gradas en una parte del centro de la tribuna, y alos costados llegan a 30 gradas, ahora a eso tambien tendriamos que sumarle los 40 palcos actuales que estan hechos y los que proximamente se construiran 40 en cada lado mas, osea 80 palcos mas que en total de palcos en tribuna occidente oscilaria los 120 palcos oficilamente contados, lo dijo la alcaldesa de chimbote, van a terminar de construir los palcos faltantes en occidente a mas tardan a fines de este año tendrian que estar terminando los p'alcos resptantes.

a eso en conteo por gradas, les recuerdo amigos, que el estadio CENTENARIO DE CHIMBOTE, tiene un foro para mas de 36 mil almas, porque les digo esto.

en el año pasado cuando galvez le gano a alianza lima en el centenario por 4-3, la cifra oficial de la takilla, arrojo 33 453 espectadores, ademas se diern entradas de cortesia a la barra de galvez y alianza y demas dirigentes a mas de 2 mil entradas que hasta alli ya tenemos 35 500 masomenos, a eso tambien hay que sumarle los huecos que huebieron en oriente y occidente que en esos huecos trankilamente entrarian mas de 2 mil mas, en conclusion el centenario esta diseñado para mas de 36 mil a 37 mil.

recordando a esos que sacan conclusion por gradas que lo llevan a 1000 mil por grada. entonces si vamos a contar asi de esa manera primitiva, entonces diremos que el numero de gradas de matute que son 30 gradas, entonces son para menos de 30 mil porque esas gradas son cortas proque estan pegadas a la cancha y la de los estadios con pista atletica son gradas que triplican al numero de gradas de los estadios sin pista atletica, proque las tribunas son mas largas.

les explico. en solo una tribuna popular de un estadio con pista atletica, es el doble de cualquiera de las tribunas oriente u occidente. eso quiere decir que si en oriente entren 10 mil, entonces en una popular sola entran 20 mil.

y lo de matute es lo contrario, porque las tribunas oriente u occidente son mas largas que las populares...se entiende hermanos foristas ???

lo mismo tendria que comparar lo del cusquo, que para mi el estadio de cusco es mas chico que el estadio de chimbote. por las tribunas largas. el de chimbote es extensa las tribunas. y el de alianza y el de cusco no es asi asi.

gracias por dejarme opinar hermanos y suerte a todos, que la vida nos da una nueva oportunidad..

espero que no borren mi comentario y hagamos prevalecer la democracia en este foro que es muy bueno y muy util para los hinchas...RESPETEN MI OPINION Y DIGAMOZLE SI AL FUTBOL SIN VIOLENCIA.

gracias


----------



## cesar_BsAs

pedro1011 said:


> Uno de los foristas habló de 36 mil espectadores. Considerando la cantidad de gradas que tiene (siempre calculo unos mil espectadores en promedio por grada) me parece que la cifra estaría por allí. En todo caso, no creo que baje de 30. Se ve más o menos grande.


averiguando un poco en la pagina de estadios del mundo: http://www.worldstadiums.com/south_america/countries/peru.shtml, la capacidad del estadio es de 25 000 espectadores (según esta página web)


----------



## locomartin

*ESTAMOS LISTOS???*

ALGUNA VEZ CREO QUE TODOS NOS HEMOS PREGUNTADO SI ALGUNA VEZ IREMOS AL MUNDIAL O VEREMOS A NUESTRO QUERIDO PERU JUGANDO UNO.... PUES ESTE PENSAMIENTO NOS DIRIJE Y TAL COMO ESTA LA ACTUALIDAD DE NUESTRO QUERIDO FUTBOL EL NO IREMOS. INMEDIATAMENTE Y COMO NUESTRO CEREBRO ES MUY SUGESTIVO Y RAPIDO TRATAMOS DE ENCONTRAR UNA SOLUCION, VIENE OTRO PENSAMIENTO SI NO PODEMOS IR, ENTOCES HAYA QUE HACERLO, FRASE QUE POR LA CUAL MUCHOS DIRIAN "HACER UN MUNDIAL EN EL PERU NADA QUE VERRRRR". BUENO YO TAMBIEN PENSABA ASI, SE DICE QUE HACE EXACTAMENTE 9 AÑOS LOS ESTADIOS PERUANSO ERAN HORRIBLES ERAN UNO DE LOS PEORES DE SUDAMERICA, HASTA EL HERNANDO SILES DE LA MODESTA BOLIVIA ERA MUCHO MEJOR NUESTRO HISTORICO ESTADIO NACIONAL, LOS ESTADIOS DE PROVINCIA DABAN MUCHA VERGUENZA, QUIENES SE SALVABAN ... DIRIAN QUEMUY POCOS ENTRE ELLOS EL ESTADIO DE LA UNSA Y EL ELEFANTE BLANCO DE SAN MARCOS, PORQUE EN PROVINCIA ERAN LAMENTABLEMENTE Y ME PERDONARAN NUESTROS AMIGOS PROVINCIANOS, "ESCALERAS CON TIERRA ",.
COMO LO DIJE HACE 9 AÑOS SE INAUGURO EL ESTADIO MONUMENTAL, TAL PARECE QUE CIERTO EVENTO COMENZO UNA ETAPA DE RENOVACION DE ESTADIOS, Y GRACIAS A LA ADMISNITRACION Y A LA INTERVECION DEL SEÑOR WOODMAN EL PERU AHORA CUENTA OCN MEJORES ESTADIOS, ALGUNSO NUEVOS, ALGUNSO MEJORADOS MAS QUE OTROS PERO A FIN DE CUENTAS MEJORES.
PERO QUE TAN LEJOS ESTAMSO DE UN MUNDIAL ... MMM .. ME PARECE QUE AUN NO ESTAMOS LISTOS. SABEN QUE PAIS SI LO ESTA: ES BRASIL, ARGENTINA Y VENEZUELA.... !¿¿VENEZUELA???¡ INCREIBLE NO UN PAIS QUE NADA QUE VER OCN EL FUTBOL HACE 5 AÑOS AHORA CREO YO TIENE ESA FACULTAD.. QUE ENVIDIA VER SUS ESTADIOS BONITOS TODOS CON BUTACAS PORQUE HAY QUE SER SINCEROS, LAS BUTACAS LE DAN ESE DESTELLO DE MAS A LOS ESTADIOS. (AL MENOS ES MI PUNTO DE VISTA).
SOLO QUEDA ESPERAR QUE SALDRA DE LOS NUEVOS ESTADIOS: DEL 25 DE NOVIEMBRE, DEL NUEVO DE ANCASH, Y LA REMODELACION DEL NACIONAL, ESPEREMOS QUE NO SIGANPONIENDO MAS CESPED ARTIFICIAL, Y QUE PONGAN MEJORES INSTALACIONES, AQUI LES DEJO UN TRBAJO QUE HICE, ES SENCILLO PERO AL MENSO NOS DA ALGO DE ESPERANZAS, SOÑAR NO CUENTA NADA NO????


----------



## mkografo

locomartin said:


> ALGUNA VEZ CREO QUE TODOS NOS HEMOS PREGUNTADO SI ALGUNA VEZ IREMOS AL MUNDIAL O VEREMOS A NUESTRO QUERIDO PERU JUGANDO UNO.... PUES ESTE PENSAMIENTO NOS DIRIJE Y TAL COMO ESTA LA ACTUALIDAD DE NUESTRO QUERIDO FUTBOL EL NO IREMOS. INMEDIATAMENTE Y COMO NUESTRO CEREBRO ES MUY SUGESTIVO Y RAPIDO TRATAMOS DE ENCONTRAR UNA SOLUCION, VIENE OTRO PENSAMIENTO SI NO PODEMOS IR, ENTOCES HAYA QUE HACERLO, FRASE QUE POR LA CUAL MUCHOS DIRIAN "HACER UN MUNDIAL EN EL PERU NADA QUE VERRRRR". BUENO YO TAMBIEN PENSABA ASI, SE DICE QUE HACE EXACTAMENTE 9 AÑOS LOS ESTADIOS PERUANSO ERAN HORRIBLES ERAN UNO DE LOS PEORES DE SUDAMERICA, HASTA EL HERNANDO SILES DE LA MODESTA BOLIVIA ERA MUCHO MEJOR NUESTRO HISTORICO ESTADIO NACIONAL, LOS ESTADIOS DE PROVINCIA DABAN MUCHA VERGUENZA, QUIENES SE SALVABAN ... DIRIAN QUEMUY POCOS ENTRE ELLOS EL ESTADIO DE LA UNSA Y EL ELEFANTE BLANCO DE SAN MARCOS, PORQUE EN PROVINCIA ERAN LAMENTABLEMENTE Y ME PERDONARAN NUESTROS AMIGOS PROVINCIANOS, "ESCALERAS CON TIERRA ",.
> COMO LO DIJE HACE 9 AÑOS SE INAUGURO EL ESTADIO MONUMENTAL, TAL PARECE QUE CIERTO EVENTO COMENZO UNA ETAPA DE RENOVACION DE ESTADIOS, Y GRACIAS A LA ADMISNITRACION Y A LA INTERVECION DEL SEÑOR WOODMAN EL PERU AHORA CUENTA OCN MEJORES ESTADIOS, ALGUNSO NUEVOS, ALGUNSO MEJORADOS MAS QUE OTROS PERO A FIN DE CUENTAS MEJORES.
> PERO QUE TAN LEJOS ESTAMSO DE UN MUNDIAL ... MMM .. ME PARECE QUE AUN NO ESTAMOS LISTOS. SABEN QUE PAIS SI LO ESTA: ES BRASIL, ARGENTINA Y VENEZUELA.... !¿¿VENEZUELA???¡ INCREIBLE NO UN PAIS QUE NADA QUE VER OCN EL FUTBOL HACE 5 AÑOS AHORA CREO YO TIENE ESA FACULTAD.. QUE ENVIDIA VER SUS ESTADIOS BONITOS TODOS CON BUTACAS PORQUE HAY QUE SER SINCEROS, LAS BUTACAS LE DAN ESE DESTELLO DE MAS A LOS ESTADIOS. (AL MENOS ES MI PUNTO DE VISTA).
> SOLO QUEDA ESPERAR QUE SALDRA DE LOS NUEVOS ESTADIOS: DEL 25 DE NOVIEMBRE, DEL NUEVO DE ANCASH, Y LA REMODELACION DEL NACIONAL, ESPEREMOS QUE NO SIGANPONIENDO MAS CESPED ARTIFICIAL, Y QUE PONGAN MEJORES INSTALACIONES, AQUI LES DEJO UN TRBAJO QUE HICE, ES SENCILLO PERO AL MENSO NOS DA ALGO DE ESPERANZAS, SOÑAR NO CUENTA NADA NO????



Un mundial no solo son estadios, incluye capacidad hotelera, restaurants, entrtenimiento, bancos etc; y sobre todo si el peru en 9 o 10 ciudades puede recibir de 5 a 7 millones de turistas, y si tiene las cuidades ??????? mmmm el sueño es casi IMPOSIBLE al menos por los proximos 25 años


----------



## loganmsc

peruanito said:


> si px logan promovamos la mejora de la infraestructura deportiva en nuestra region, tu como buen huancaino y hagamos una campaña pa pedir alguito pa nuestro estadio



eso si amigo peruanito,recuerda que el presidente regional prometio la construccion de las tribunas faltantes y woodman vino a firmar el convenio pero hasta ahora no han avanzado nada...ni siquiera el alumbrado artificial,con lo cual nuestra ciudad queda otra vez relegada.hno:


----------



## skyperu34

100% takillero said:


> espero que no borren mi comentario y hagamos prevalecer la democracia en este foro que es muy bueno y muy util para los hinchas...RESPETEN MI OPINION Y DIGAMOZLE SI AL FUTBOL SIN VIOLENCIA.
> 
> gracias


La democracia asienta sus bases sobre el respeto mutuo y conducta loable. Serás respetado y considerado en la medida que respetes y consideres a los demás, a tu prójimo. Si esa es ahora tu nueva postura -es decir, la de respetar a todos asi como quieres respeto- entonces seas bienvenido al foro. Disfruta y aporta ! Saludos !

PD: Olvidaba, cualquier afirmación o frase debe estar siempre sustentada con fuentes accesibles, acreditables, confiables y todo eso. Tus conclusiones personales sobre la capacidad del estadio, del cual desconozco su real aforo hasta ahora, son demasiado superficiales y con elevada tendencia al margen de error. Asi como te leo, noto solo una especulación en base a una cifra que dijeron alguna vez de alguna taquilla. Me gustaria que el dato esté debidamente confirmado para tenerlo en cuenta en delante como cifra oficial.

De igual modo valoro tu comentario el cual se suma como aporte al tema. Eso importa mucho.


----------



## Inyector

Me parece excelente que mejore la infraestructura deportiva del país, pero hay que tomar en cuenta ciertos datos. Por ejemplo la polifuncionalidad de los escenarios deportivos. Lamentablemente en el país no existe un escenario que CUMPLA con las exigencias oficiales para organizar diversos eventos deportivos de manera oficial (entiendase estadio olimpico). Los únicos que podrían contar con dicha posibilidad son: El estadio Nacional (el cual ampliará su capacidad a 60 000 personas y POSIBLEMENTE cuente con una pista atletica de 08 carriles), el estadio de la UNSA (al cual le falta una piesta atletica de 08 carriles) y el estadio de Huancayo que le falta ampliar tribunas e implementear una pista atletica.

Pese a todo esto, hay que mencionar que existen ciudades que cuentan con escenarios especificos para cada disciplina deportiva, Cusco es un ejemplo. Cuenta con el Garcilazo para futbol, y con un complejo deportivo para atletismo (con 08 carriles) y piscina olimpica de natación. Tambien cuenta con un coliseo deportivo. Arequipa es otro ejemplo. Cuenta con el estadio de la Unsa y el Mariano Melgar para futbol, el estadio de Umacollo para altetismo (luego de su remodelacion) y con el Centro de Alto Rendimiento con ambientes para atletismo, lucha, ciclismo (con el mejor velodromo). Ahi paramos de contar.

Iquitos, Piura, Chiclayo y Chimbote cuentan con estadios muy buenos pero no con pistas atleticas oficiales.


----------



## Inyector

Considero a Trujillo como una buena sede para construir un estadio adicional al Mansiche pero de mayor capacidad, propondría un estadio con capacidad mínima para 40 000 personas con pista atletica de 08 carriles. Propondría que el IPD se anime a vender el Mansiche a la Universidad Cesar Vallejo, (que tiene un equipo en primera y compite en diferentes actividades deportias como atletismo y natacion) y el mismo IPD construya el nuevo estadio.

Por cierto Tacna propuso construir un estadio nuevo (adicional al Jorge Basadre), cuando el comite organizador le propuso la sede. 

El Callao deja mucho que desear. Recibe grandes ingresos por el canon perono cuenta con ningun escenario deportivo decente.


----------



## charlie-aqp

Obras del Estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz tienen ya un 56% de avance
Miercoles, 15.07.2009



En una rápida visita de inspección a los trabajos que se vienen ejecutando en el estadio Rosas Pampa, el presidente del Gobierno Regional de Ancash César Alvarez Aguilar dio a conocer a los medios de prensa que actualmente el avance físico de la obra alcanza el 56%, lo cual garantizará su inauguración tal y como se había previsto para el mes de diciembre del presente año.

“De acuerdo al cronograma estipulado en el expediente técnico deberíamos estar en un avance del 45% pero ya superamos ampliamente esa meta, y esoo se debe a la alta tecnología con la que trabaja la empresa constructora y al esfuerzo de los trabajadores. Iniciaremos el próximo año con un nuevo y moderno estadio”, detalló el titular regional.

Asimismo el mandatario regional explicó algunas de las bondades de esta infraestructura, señalando que la forma de la construcción permitirá a todos los asistentes observar de cerca los eventos deportivos, mientras que la iluminación nocturna favorecerá los encuentros deportivos en horas de la noche. Como se recuerda alguna de las características implican: capacidad para 18 mil personas, 04 torres de iluminación, tablero electrónico, tribunas techadas (oriente, occidente, norte y sur), sistema especial de drenaje, palco suite, oficinas para instalaciones deportivas, confortables cabinas de transmisión y completamente equipadas para los hombres de prensa, comedor, restaurant´s, entre otros.

Finalmente se dio a conocer que se ha decidido cambiar el gras artificial por grass natural, debido a los problemas presentados en diferentes estadios a nivel nacional en perjuicio de la integridad física de los deportistas.

Fuente: http://www.primerapaginaperu.com/article/ancash/2049/



Y en la pagina del IPD dice lo siguiente:

El Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Arturo Woodman, supervisó el avance de las obras del nuevo estadio "Rosas Pampa" de Huaraz, que tendrá capacidad para 18 mil espectadores y cumplirá con los estándares internacionales de modernidad y comodidad.

En declaraciones a la Agencia Andina, Woodman señaló: "Las obras concluirán en diciembre. Quiero agradecer al Presidente Regional de Ancash, César Alvárez, por el apoyo y la firma del convenio para hacer la remodelación de este estadio". Continuó: "Se construirán 10 pequeños complejos polideportivos, un campo sintético y una piscina temperada a favor de los niños y adolescentes de esa zona. Con la construcción de estos complejos deportivos, se evitará la carga de usar muy seguido las instalaciones del estadio "Rosas Pampa" de Huaraz que contará con gramado natural".


----------



## chikobestia

*Estadio Nacional*

Hola, aca les dejo una foto que tome al Estadio Nacional desde el Parque de las Aguas o la Piletas.


----------



## arquimario88

Buena foto amigo. Esa vista quedara mucho cuando la remodelación del estadio este culminada.


----------



## Caleta

Bueno les cuento que Jose Galvez ya no desea utilizar el estadio de la Municipalidad de Chimbote y este miercoles presentan la maqueta de lo que sera su proximo estadio. 

Ya era hora...


----------



## cesar_BsAs

Indochine said:


> ^^
> Buen dato.
> Impresionante el estadio, algo asi seria matute hace años de años si no fuera por los dirigentes conformistas.
> Aunque buscando *informacion* hay noticias del cambio de mando, remodelacion y ampliacion de 9000 a 12000 espectadores, sin embrago ya hay imagenes del futuro estadio remodelado Manuel Gomez Arellano de 50000 espectadores de capacidad. Ojala se de.
> 
> a Norte para la gente de la U :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oriente Crema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occidente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vision virtual del estadio Miguel Gomez Arellano, con capacidad de 50000 espectadores


q buen estadio, de concretarse la construcción, sería el primer estadio del Perú con dos bandejas verdad??, al margen de esto me gusta mucho el proyecto y nada mas y nada menos q 50 000 personas sentadas, q tal eh, la selección peruana tmb podría hacer de local (aveces) ya sea en partidos de eliminatoria o amistosos, o sea se podria proponer como segundao tercera sede, muy buenoo!!! esperemos se concrete


----------



## Poligono

peruanito said:


> estas son las imagenes sotlab son reales por siacaso
> http://www.cheleloyborolas.com/index...o-yanacanchino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregorio Gonzáles Ramos, regidor de la Municipalidad Distrital de Yanacancha, confirmó que de no mediar inconvenientes se estaría inaugurando el estadio Coloso Yanacanchino, en la primera semana del mes de julio 2009, para ello una comisión especial esta evaluando hacer llegar la invitación oficial, a grandes personalidades de talla nacional para que puedan estar presentes en la ceremonia central; asimismo realizar la invitación a los clubes capitalinos de Alianza Lima o Universitario de Deportes con miras de que un equipo de la ciudad puedan enfrentar en un partido de exhibición en el gras sintético del estadio.
> 
> Fue por acuerdo de concejo la determinación para decidir la fecha de la inauguración del estadio consideranando que se viene ejecutando la obra realizando los últimos acabados y en casi un 100% en su primera etapa, de tal manera que estaría quedando expedito para ser entregado al pueblo y se puedan disputar los encuentros deportivos de los elencos yanacanchinos en la Copa Perú o la Liga Superior.
> 
> Sin embrago, mostró su preocupación frente al recorte presupuestario que sufriría la Municipalidad de Yanacancha en este próximo año 2,010, lo cual retrasaría las obras del estadio en su segunda etapa, considerando que se tiene que tener presente la ejecución de las obras consideradas en el presupuesto participativo que también son requeridas por la población yanacanchina.
> 
> Finalmente dijo que para el primer partido de inauguración se esta invitando a toda la población del distrito y de la provincia para observar el primer encuentro deportivo, para lo cual se ha determinado que las entradas serán totalmente gratuitos.


Sin duda que es una verdadera sorpresa el nuevo estadio de Yanacancha, solo tiene una tribuna, pero al parecer es solo la primera etapa y se continuará con la construcción de las demás tribunas, el techo si es un plus para un estadio de pequeña capacidad.

Lo malo de todo esto es que Yanacancha forma parte de todo el conglomerado urbano de Cerro de Pasco, Cerro de Pasco y Yanacancha son 2 ciudades que se encuentran juntas, y sabiendo que ya está planificado el traslado de la ciudad lejos de la actual ubicación por lo nocivo que resulta la actividad minera en los pobladores, la pregunta salta por si sola ¿Para qué gastar el dinero en grandes construcciones si en un futuro toda esa zona no será habitable?


----------



## Halcon76

HOLA RECIEN ENTRO A ESTE FORO,ESTA CHEVERE
,VOY A VER SI PUEDO BAJAR FOTOS DE ESTADIOS QUE VIAJE.


----------



## MONINCC

Interesantes las actualizaciones


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, un montón de ciudades se están poniendo las pilas y haciendo estadios bastante interesantes. Me gustó la creativa y divertida publicidad del estadio de Yanacancha (que está muy bueno). 

PD: por favor, recuerden que este thread es para alegrarnos con los progresos de nuestros estadios, y no para entrar a discusiones acerca del hinchaje de cada uno. :nono:


----------



## sotlab

*El club José Gálvez tendrá su complejo deportivo*

Chimbote (Peru.com).- Para el miércoles 22, en el auditorio de la FPF, está prevista la presentación oficial de la maqueta del futuro complejo deportivo del club José Gálvez. La reunión estará presidida por el titular del equipo, Felipe Chú Rubio.

El recinto galvista, según se informó, estará ubicado en un terreno de 36 mil metros cuadrados cerca a la avenida Pardo en el sector de PPAO, a casi cinco minutos del estadio Centenario Manuel Rivera Sánchez de Chimbote.

Así también, contará con dos canchas de fútbol, lugar de concentración y todas las comodidades que necesita un equipo de fútbol profesional.

Cabe precisar que, para la realización de este proyecto, el cuadro chimbotano ha recibido el apoyo del Gobierno Regional que preside el Sr. César Álvarez Aguilar.


----------



## Inyector

En cuanto la futura construccion de un estadio en Chimbote.

Hace algunos meses publiqué aqui mismo el proyecto del club Jose Galvez, de una villa deportiva. Muy parecida a la de la Universidad San Martin de Porres pero ojo es una villa deportiva mas no un estadio.

Aqui una imagen:



En cuanto al estadio Manuel Gomez Arellano, tengo entendido que dicho recinto cuenta con problemas estructurales en sus tribunas.

Sería excelente que se logre dicha ampliación a 50 000 personas.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Veo el proyecto del nuevo Gomez Arellano y esta muy bueno, pero, sin que se tome a mal, es necesario un segundo estadio de gran inversión para Chimbote? el centenario es una excelente infraestructura y creo que Chimbote debe tener otras prioridades en saneamiento, transporte, salud, en fin, yo lo pongo a comentarios de uds....


----------



## Poligono

sotlab said:


> Chimbote (Peru.com).- Para el miércoles 22, en el auditorio de la FPF, está prevista la presentación oficial de la maqueta del futuro complejo deportivo del club José Gálvez. La reunión estará presidida por el titular del equipo, Felipe Chú Rubio.
> 
> El recinto galvista, según se informó, estará ubicado en un terreno de 36 mil metros cuadrados cerca a la avenida Pardo en el sector de PPAO, a casi cinco minutos del estadio Centenario Manuel Rivera Sánchez de Chimbote.
> 
> Así también, contará con dos canchas de fútbol, lugar de concentración y todas las comodidades que necesita un equipo de fútbol profesional.
> 
> Cabe precisar que, para la realización de este proyecto, el cuadro chimbotano ha recibido el apoyo del Gobierno Regional que preside el Sr. César Álvarez Aguilar.





Inyector said:


> En cuanto la futura construccion de un estadio en Chimbote.
> 
> Hace algunos meses publiqué aqui mismo el proyecto del club Jose Galvez, de una villa deportiva. Muy parecida a la de la Universidad San Martin de Porres pero ojo es una villa deportiva mas no un estadio.
> 
> Aqui una imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto al estadio Manuel Gomez Arellano, tengo entendido que dicho recinto cuenta con problemas estructurales en sus tribunas.
> 
> Sería excelente que se logre dicha ampliación a 50 000 personas.


Muy buena noticia, yo creo que para desarrollar la infraestructura de nuestros clubes deportivos de diferentes disciplinas se debería trabajar conjuntamente con los gobiernos regionales, por ejemplo para que le faciliten terrenos a los clubes donde puedan construir sus complejos deportivos y sedes institucionales, muy buen ejemplo en el dará el Gálvez si llega a concretar estos proyectos y ojala muchos otros clubes lo imiten.

Con respecto al proyecto del nuevo Gómez Arellano, espero que se concrete y sería bueno que el estadio sea administrado por el José Gálvez, lo ideal sería que fuese su estadio y que del mismo modo más clubes puedan contar con estadios propios, aunque eso todavía está muy lejos.

----------------------

Por otra parte también es de destacar los avances del estadio de Huaraz, es una buena noticia, que continúen así sin contratiempos para que pronto puedan entregar un nuevo estadio para el bien de nuestro fútbol.

Eso sí, ojala el Sport Ancash no baje para poder gozar del estadio en primera.

PD. Se dan cuenta de lo bueno que trae una buena campaña en un torneo internacional, Cienciano amplió el Garcilazo luego de conseguir la Sudamericana y el Sport Ancash está construyendo un nuevo estadio, manden al Inti Gas a la Sudamericana, a ver si se hace un mejor estadio, o a Cristal.


----------



## Poligono

Otra cosa, el próximo año en primera división podemos estar inaugurando 2 nuevos estadios, el de Moquegua, pues parece que el Cobresol sube y el de Huaraz si el Ancash salva la baja, y tampoco nos olvidemos de la Copa Perú, si sube el León de Huanuco tendremos otro nuevo estadio para estrenarlo en primera.

Yo creo que ya deberían aumentar a 18 los clubes de primera, así evitamos hacer torneos tan incomprensibles como el actual, y le damos un impulso a los clubes de provincias que los últimos años se han puesto las pilas además que los gobiernos regionales parece que no han encontrado mejor manera de gastar el dinero que construyendo estadios.

Y que baje el A. A. de Sullana, ya le toca y que suba algún equipo de Pucallpa, Tarapoto, Huanuco, Piura, Cajamarca, Ica o Juliaca.

PD. Este es el mejor thread del foro peruano


----------



## Inyector

Poligono said:


> Muy buena noticia, yo creo que para desarrollar la infraestructura de nuestros clubes deportivos de diferentes disciplinas se debería trabajar conjuntamente con los gobiernos regionales, por ejemplo para que le faciliten terrenos a los clubes donde puedan construir sus complejos deportivos y sedes institucionales, muy buen ejemplo en el dará el Gálvez si llega a concretar estos proyectos y ojala muchos otros clubes lo imiten.
> 
> Con respecto al proyecto del nuevo Gómez Arellano, espero que se concrete y sería bueno que el estadio sea administrado por el José Gálvez, lo ideal sería que fuese su estadio y que del mismo modo más clubes puedan contar con estadios propios, aunque eso todavía está muy lejos.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Por otra parte también es de destacar los avances del estadio de Huaraz, es una buena noticia, que continúen así sin contratiempos para que pronto puedan entregar un nuevo estadio para el bien de nuestro fútbol.
> 
> Eso sí, ojala el Sport Ancash no baje para poder gozar del estadio en primera.
> 
> PD. Se dan cuenta de lo bueno que trae una buena campaña en un torneo internacional, Cienciano amplió el Garcilazo luego de conseguir la Sudamericana y el Sport Ancash está construyendo un nuevo estadio, manden al Inti Gas a la Sudamericana, a ver si se hace un mejor estadio, o a Cristal.


El Garcilazo se amplió por la Copa America, no por la Sudamericana


----------



## Poligono

^^ Pero ya se había empezado a ampliar hacía arriba para la participación de Cienciano en copa Libertadores, luego después que Cienciano obtuvo la Sudamericana y aprovechando la realización de la Copa América se amplio haciendo un hoyo y quitando la pista atlética, llegando a los 42 mil espectadores que ostenta hoy el estadio.


----------



## locomartin

*LOS PEORES*

Que tal como estan.... bueno solo queri felicitar a las autoridades por realizar esos estadios, entre ellos el de ancash y el de moquegua, van a quedar muy bonitos, y lo bueno es que tal parece que no van a tener esa infraestructura que caracteriza a los estadios peruanos.
Ademas queria dejar algunos comentarios sobre los peores estadios del Peru (al menso los mas conocidos).. entre ellos y llevando la cabeza esta el bendito campeones del 36... Por Dios cuantos años lleva el Alianza Atletico en primera y hasta ahora nada, se nota que la dirigencia (lander) no hacen nada por ese club, osea estan por estar .. ese estadio da verguenza, yo no se como pueden seguir jugando ahi, creo que la tribuna ni esta completa, y pa colmo la cancha es HORRIBLE.. ademas que se ve horrible que la gente se coloque en las rejas pa ver los partidos, no tiene norte ni sur, se ve mas terral que jardin, es el peor. Luego esta el estadio del Alto de la Alianza en Tacna, pucha ese estadio pasa medio piola porque en vez de tribuna se ve una palabra grandota que dice AVANZANDO, que estaran avanzando ahi??? poniendo mas tierra??? ,,,, yo no veo nada de avanzar, pucha que colera da ver esos estadios. Otro es el Picasso peralta, menos mal ya no esta el estudiantes pa seguir viendo ese estadio. Luego el alcides carrion de cerro de pasco, aun me acuerdo cuando el construyeron una tribuna de tablones jajaja que feo se veia, Union Minas (donde estara ese equipo)????. Entre otros.. los que pasan con las justas al menos para mi es el Grau el del callao, es cierto que le pusieron esa pared de ladrillos proque un periodista se cayo una vez jajaja, aparte que sus tribunas son pequeñas, y nunca se llena. Otro que me parece mas o menos es el san Martin, hubieran aprovechado los de crsital cuando estuvo ese pelado que decia que iba a salir campeon intercontinental con Cristal que luego safo olimpicamente, a ese pata le hubieran pedido un nuevo estadio. Menso mal el rosas pampas esta remodelandose sino hubiera entrado en mi primera lista jajaja.


----------



## RoVi

Inyector said:


> En cuanto la futura construccion de un estadio en Chimbote.
> 
> Hace algunos meses publiqué aqui mismo el proyecto del club Jose Galvez, de una villa deportiva. Muy parecida a la de la Universidad San Martin de Porres pero ojo es una villa deportiva mas no un estadio.
> 
> Aqui una imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto al estadio Manuel Gomez Arellano, tengo entendido que dicho recinto cuenta con problemas estructurales en sus tribunas.
> 
> Sería excelente que se logre dicha ampliación a 50 000 personas.


que bien por el complejo deportivo del Galvez creo que estos proyectos son mas beneficiosos que un estadio, hubiera preferido que tenga por lo menos 5 canchas pero por algo se empieza



Poligono said:


> Yo creo que ya deberían aumentar a 18 los clubes de primera, así evitamos hacer torneos tan incomprensibles como el actual, y le damos un impulso a los clubes de provincias que los últimos años se han puesto las pilas además que los gobiernos regionales parece que no han encontrado mejor manera de gastar el dinero que construyendo estadios.


a mi tambien me gustaria un campeonato de 18 o 20 clubes, el problema seria de donde sacarian los nuevos clubes jugadores capaces de jugar en la primera division, claro ustedes me diran que usen con los que ascendieron pero si eso pasa estarian condenados al descenso

entonces se deberia aumentar primero la cantidad de clubes que juegan en la segunda division y ya no permitir tanto reciclado como Waldir, el chino Pereda, el conejo Rebosio y otros mas, actualmente en segunda hay 12 equipos


----------



## hcastgu

A MI TAMBIÉN ME PARECE QUE CONSTRUIR OTRO ESTADIO EN cHIMBOTE NO AMERITA....TAL VEZ AMPLIAR EN EL FUTURO AL MANUEL RIVERA SANCHEZ, PERO UNO MAS CREO QUE X AHORA SERIA UN GASTO INNECESARIO. Y BUENO PUES LOS DEL A. ATLETICO VENDIERON CEBO DE CULEBRA PORQUE TAMBIEN DIJERON Q IBAN A CONSTRUIR SU COMPLEJO DEPORTIVO Y REMODELAR Y AMPLIAR EL CAMPEONES DEL 36..INCLUSO PRESENTARON MAQUETA HACE COMO 3 AÑOS ATRAS Y NO PASO NADA


----------



## ICA U

Poligono said:


> Otra cosa, el próximo año en primera división podemos estar inaugurando 2 nuevos estadios, el de Moquegua, pues parece que el Cobresol sube y el de Huaraz si el Ancash salva la baja, y tampoco nos olvidemos de la Copa Perú, si sube el León de Huanuco tendremos otro nuevo estadio para estrenarlo en primera.
> 
> Yo creo que ya deberían aumentar a 18 los clubes de primera, así evitamos hacer torneos tan incomprensibles como el actual, y le damos un impulso a los clubes de provincias que los últimos años se han puesto las pilas además que los gobiernos regionales parece que no han encontrado mejor manera de gastar el dinero que construyendo estadios.
> 
> Y que baje el A. A. de Sullana, ya le toca y que suba algún equipo de Pucallpa, Tarapoto, Huanuco, Piura, Cajamarca, Ica o Juliaca.
> 
> PD. Este es el mejor thread del foro peruano




BUENO, SERIA IDONEO 18 CLUBES, CLARO PARA ESO DEBE DE HABER UNA CULTURA DE LA FORMACION DE FUTBOLISTAS DESDE NIÑOS. DE PARTE DE LOS DIRIGENTES DISTRITALES, PROVINCIALES, DE REGION Y DE LA FPF Y LOS CLUBES. PARA HACER TORNEOS COMPETITIVOS Y NO SOLO COMO HACEN LOS CLUES COMO INTIGAS, SPORT HUANCAYO, CIENCIANO, K SE REFUERZAN CON JUGADORES DE LIMA, ICA.ETC..ASI NO PS... FORMEMMOS JUGADORES , MAS ESTADIOS, MAS COMPLEJOS DEPORTIVOS... 
ICA, MERECE FUTBOL DE PRIMERA HACE RATO, X SER LA SEGUNDA POTENCIA EN EL FUTBOL EN EL PERU, AUNKE LE FALTA ESTADIO NOMAS, XK INFRAESTRUCTURA DE FUTBOL SI TIENE, LA DE PISCO, LA VIDENITA.ETC... HUANUCO MERECE TAMBIEN PRIMERA... BUENO CHEVRE LAS FOTOS DE LOS ESTADIOS.. Y RESPECTO ALA CAPACIDAD DEL ESTADIO MONUMENTAL, AHI ENTRAN SENTADOS 60MOL, Y SON MAS DE 15MIL PALCOS, EN CADA PALCO INGRESAN HASTA 9 PERSONAS.. Y AACEN SU CUENTA PS... PUEDEN ENTRAR MAS K EL MARACANA..PERO DEFENSA CIVIL NO `PERMITE ESO PS...


----------



## fundicionurbano

alguien tiene fotos de los avances del estadio de huaraz , aprte ahi en la nota donde dice que el avance es de 56 % no dice si le van a poner butacas a ese estadio pero dice que tendra techo tanto en norte como en sur y en occidente y en oriente


----------



## 100% takillero

*CHIMBOTE PARA EL MUNDO*

bueno respondiendo al amigo de ica. amigo te recuerdo que hay datos ultra confirmadas que en el monumental las unicas veces que se lleno el estadio de la grenco, solo entraron 55 000 mil personas y en esos partidos fueron los choques entre:

PERU VS BRASIL (eliminatorias mundial alemania 2006)
PERU VS ECUADOR (eliminatorias mundial alemania 2006)
PERU VS BRASIL (eliminatorias mundial alemania 2010)

ahora no me vengan a decir que defensa civil no deja que se llene al 100% porque eso es mentira, hay datos y la FPF arrojo de manera oficial la cifra de 55 000 mil espectadores tanto en palcos como en tribunas...

el monumental tiene solo en tribunas un promedio de 50 escalones o gradas, como quieran llamarlo...entren a una foto grande y cuenten las gradas... ahora uds creen que en solo una tribuna van a aentrar 60 000 mil como algunos pocos dicen ????

por favor !!!!!

el nacional sin tener palcos, solo en tribuna entran 45 000 mil y tiene un promedio de 48 escalones, pero a eso tendriamos que sumarle las tribunas populares que con la forma curvilinea hace que sea el doble de capacidas de cualquiera de las tribunas oriente u occidente.

si el nacional lo llevamos imaginariamente a un estadio sin pista atletica y lo llevamos con tribunas pegadas a la cancha, el nacional masomenos tendria un promedio de 60 a 65 gradas, y eso no va a cambiar su capacidad,porque va a seguir siendo para 45 000 el nacional.

ahora uds creen que el monumental es para 60 000 en solo tribunas, cuando tiene solo 50 gradas en trubunas ???

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

LO DIJERON LA PRENSA Y LOS EXPERTOS QUE LLEVARON LA CONTABILIDAD EL ESTADIO MONUMENTAL. Y DIJERON QUE EN EL MONUMENTAL SOLO EN TRIBUNAS COMODAMENTE SENTADOS ENTRAN 40 MIL ESPECTADORES.

A ESO TENDRIAMOS QUE SUMARLE LOS PALCOS. SOLO 15 000 MIL

QUE ARROJAN UN TOTAL DE:

55 000

NO LO DIGO YO, LO DICE LA FPF. Y LOS EXPERTOS DE SEGURIDAD Y COMODIDAD DE LOS HINCHAS EN LOS ESTADIOS.

ADEMAS LAS TRIBNAS ORIENTE U OCCIDENTE DEL MONUMENTAL TIENE BUTACAS Y ESO HACE QUE SE DISMINUYA MAS SU CAPACIDAD PORQIE A ESA COMODIDAD LO QUITA ESPACIO ENTRE UNO Y OTRA PERSONA...SE ENTIENDE ???

PERO BUENO ESO NO QUITA LO BELLO Y LINDO QUE ES EL MONUMENTAL DE GRENCO.

FELICICITACIONES POR ESE ESTADIO.

NOTA: GALVEZ MAÑANA PRESENTA SU MAQUETA DE SU COMPLEJO DE POERTIVO, SERA EL COMPLEJO MAS MODERNO DEL PERU, DESPUES DE LA VIDENA DE SAN LUIS.

GRACIAS


----------



## 100% takillero

SI DEFENSA CIVIL NO INTERVINIERA EN LOS ESPECTACULOS DEPORTIVOS ENTONCES COMO TU DICES. ENTONCES TRANKILAMENTE EN EL NACIONAL ENTRARIAN MAS DE 60 000, EN MATUTE MAS DE 50 000, EN EL CENTENARIO DE CHIMBOTE, MAS DE 55 000...Y TODOS A LAS FINALES ESTARIAMOS LOCOS.

ECHAR LA CULPA A DEFENSA CIVIL, ES LA MAYOR RIDICULES, ACA PASA POR UN TEMA DE ORGULLO Y NO DE REALIDADES.

MONUMENTAL DE 55 000 

GRACIAS


----------



## Arielito

Es cierto que este es un medio escrito, pero cuando leo algunos mensajes, sobre todo los de "algunos foristas", no puedo evitar imaginar que se habla a los gritos y de esa forma se desea imponer "una verdad defendida sólo por ellos mismos"... Yo creo que deberíamos parar esto... Este foro no era así y daba gusto leer los mensajes alturados. Una limpieza no vendría mal.


----------



## Indochine

^^
pero *100% takillero* por que te hacea tanto drama con eso, el monumental es el mas grande del peru, y entran 20000 en palcos, y 60000 en tribunas, tengan en cuenta que no hay tuneles de acceso que salen del medio de las tribunas.
Estadio Monumental de la U 80 000 espectadores

















como en otros estadios, *cuanto mas tuneles de acceso tenga una tribuna de un estadio, su capacidad se vera reducida*, por mas alto que se vea como el estadio nacional o el estadio de river plate.
Estadio Monumental de River 65 000 espectadores









Estadio el campin de bogota 46 000 epectadores









Estadio Nacional de Lima 45 000 espectadores









o el Estadio Alejandro Villanueva de Alianza 35 000 espectadores









datos extra oficiales del nacional:
tribuna sur y norte:15 000c/u
oriente y occidente:7 500c/u


----------



## mkografo

para el ultimo clasico defensa civil solo dio pase para 50 mil personas, y se vendieron la totalidad de entradas y el estadio no estaba completamente lleno. y no comienses con tus comparaciones 100%takillero


----------



## Inyector

100% takillero, te olvidas de otras fechas en las que el Monumental de la U se llenó:

- Por el partido contra Aurich en el tricampeonato.
- Contra Racing por la Copa Libertadores en el que el partido quedó 1 a 1.

Se notaba la felicidad y algarabía en el rostro de las 60, 000 personas que estaban en las tribunas del majestuoso estadio crema. 

El estadio le pertence a la U, con una gran deuda a favor de Gremco, pero le pertenece a la U.


----------



## peruanito

ok takillero el centenario es el mas grande 

ahora una fotito del estadio IPD de huancavelica, su techo me parece interesante.


----------



## mkografo

^^ si pes interesante, parece un estadio Ingles


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

100 % takillero arguemnta pero no cita fuentes. Sin base tecnica no se puede discutir. Creo que es tiempo de volver al brig.


----------



## 7deagostode1924

prueba


----------



## 7deagostode1924

Quiero explicarle unos puntos al amigo de Chimbote.

Y te hablo con total conocimiento porque soy hincha de la "U" voy todas las fechas al Monumental.

Primero, las tribunas tienen más de 70 gradas. Las butacas de oriente y occidente son chicas y están bien pegadas.

En los palcos no entran 20 mil personas. Ahí hay un gran desconocimiento. El estadio tiene 1200 palcos con 9 butacas cada uno. O sea pueden entrar 10.800 personas ahí.
La confusión viene porque inicialmente se decía que podían entrar hasta 19 personas (doble), ya que los palcos son amplios. Pero por los problemas conocidos con defensa civil y la policía nunca se dejó que se pudiera duplicar el ingreso de gente a palcos y solo se quedó el el inicial de 10.800 personas.

Es decir, el monumental a un aforo completo solo llegaría a 70.800 espectadores tanto en palcos como en tribuna.

Ahora, en el tema de si es para 50, 55 o 60.000.

Te comento que el club siempre tiene problemas con defensa civil (D.C.), porque Universitario de Deportes tiene aproximadamente 3.500 socios hábiles, los cuales ingresan gratis a occidente con sus menores hijos, además a las barras de norte, oriente y también la de occidente se le regala alrededor de 2.500 entradas.

Por ese motivo, D.C. no permite que se venda el integro de las 60.000 entradas.

Me gustaría que compartas esos datos "ultra confirmados" de los que afirmas amigo de Chimbote, esos datos de la Federación de los que hablas. Acuerdate que cuando juega la selección, la FPF tiene que regalar aproximadamente 7 mil entradas para las empresas que auspician (Coca Cola, Telefonica, Backus, entre otras).

Sería bueno que cuando critiques lo hagas con pruebas para no patinar.

Ah, el monumental también se recontra llenó el año pasado contra cienciano (apertura) en el que dimos las vuelta.

He ido al estadio Centenario de Chimbote para el clásico del clausura del 2007 y para un partido de la "U" contra Galvez, apertura 2008 (ganamos con gol de el vagón), el estadio es bonito, pero es puro cemento y la cancha sintética le resta mucho.

Suerte

Y dale "U"


----------



## Jimmy Runner

Hola gente. Me parece muy buena toda la información acerca de los estadios en el Perú. Recuerdo que cuando volvieron a jugarse los torneos nacionales en 1992 no se tenía la infraestructura de ahora.
Acerca de la imagen del Nuevo Gomez Arellano, no me parece creible el diseño, parece ser un dibujo sacado de un juego de video. No me parece que tenga el terreno suficiente para hacer tremendo estadio.
Otra cosa, de verdad sería interesante hacer un torneo nacional con 20 equipos en primera ya que los equipos provincianos se han puesto las pilas y hacen mas intersante el campeonato.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## paquinho

100% takillero said:


> hola a todos los peruanos y a los no peruanos de este foro.
> 
> bueno hermanos reapareciendo una ves mas,y opinando todo lo que concierne a galvez y chimbote, porque lamentablemente no conosco los demas lindos estadios del peru pero bueno mi dedicadeza es 100 % a chimbote y a galvez que es el equipo que amo desde nacimiento.
> 
> bueno hermanos les cuento que como algunos pocos ya lo saben, que el viejo y antiguo estadio MANUEL GOMEZ ARELLANO de chimbote antes era del IPD, pero por faltad e presupuesto para su reacomodo y ampliacion, ha sido pasado en su totalidad a la administracion de la municipalidad provincial del santa, en la cula forma parte chimbote.
> 
> aca les dejo unas fotos en la que la dirigencia de galvez en conjunto con algunos politicos de chimbote, han diseñado ya la imagen de la futura remodelacion del MANUEL GOMEZ ARELLANO Y QUE SERA DE UNA CAPACIDAD PARA 50 000 ESPECTADORES COMODAMENTE SENTADOS .
> 
> aca le dejo la foto, que solo falta que entre en licitacion por la alcaldesa de chimbote y el gobierno regional de ancash para su construccion.
> 
> pero aca en chimbote se dice que ya esta casi en un 90% la construccion de ese moderno estadio.
> 
> miren y opinen hermanos. chimbote realmente cada ves sorprende mas y mas.
> 
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> 
> gracias...que bello estadio de la que se construira, bien por el futbol peruano.


Despues de tiempo entro a este thread y veo que hay gente que pone cosas sin saber.

Esos "renders" son fotos de los estadios que uno (cualquiera) puede hacer con el juego FIFA Manager de EA Sports, es mas, en las fotos pueden ver algunos paneles publicitarios que dicen EA Sports.

Recuerdo haber construido un estadio para 120mil personas en ese juego!!! jajajajaja.


----------



## FerGon

jajaa fifa:lol:


----------



## sotlab

*La ADFP veta el estadio "Campeones del 36" de Alianza Atlético*

Sullana (Peru.com).- La comisión técnica (CT) de la Asociación Deportiva de Fútbol Profesional (ADFP) decidió vetar el estadio “Campeones del 36” de Sullana, escenario donde Alianza Atlético juega de local, por no cumplir con las exigencias para albergar partidos del campeonato de primera división.

La comisión técnica de estadios de la Asociación, por encargo de la junta directiva, realizó la inspección del estadio “Campeones del 36” conforme lo establece el inciso ‘d’ del Artículo 18 (título tercero “De los estadio y campos de juego”). Tras la visita, el escenario fue declarado "no apto" para partidos del campeonato, por no haber completado las exigencias dispuestas en ocasión de su inspección anterior.

Por este motivo, y por decisión de la CT-ADFP, Alianza Atlético tendrá que afrontar la jornada 23 del torneo Descentralizado en el estadio Municipal de La Unión. Dicho escenario se ubica a 45 minutos de Piura en la ruta a Sechura, pasando por Catacaos.


Muy buena noticia


----------



## sotlab

Por cierto, que nadie le haga caso a 100% takillero... Parece que no quiere entender. Y bien: sí, amigo, yo te doy la razón. El Monumental U es pequeño (cómo tú lo conoces). Chimbote tiene los mejores estadios después de Lima (y ésta le gana por muy poco). Sí, amigo, ¿algo más? Te doy la razón. Ya párale, ¿sí? Ya todos sabemos la maravilla de tu ciudad. Ahora sigamos con los demás estadios. En este foro se discute la infraestructura, las mejoras y las propuestas, no quién es mejor y quién no... Tú ciudad gana, ya todos sabemos, así que... STOP.


----------



## fundicionurbano

A los estadios del ipd deberian ponerles butacas tanto en oriente como en occidente por que cuando uno se sienta en esas gradas de concreto se ensucia el patalon , esta bien que estemos mejorando la infraextructura de los estadios pero tambien deberian mejorar mas las comodidades para el publico que va ahi


----------



## skyperu34

Buen punto fundicionurbano -bienvenido al foro de paso-, pienso que a plazo corto llegarán a considerar tal importante detalle, vamos de a pocos, estoy seguro que se hará eso.


----------



## Caleta

Como que no es importante hacer estos gastos?

Creo que los planes esta en postular en hacer un mundial. 
Otra cosa, estoy en contra de butacas en los estadios!
Siempre lo estuve porque? Porque me parece ridiculo que la gente vaya a ver un partido de futbol sentado. Aunque sea por 2 horas esten parados alentando a su equipo... 

En vez de andar diciendo "por favor sientense" Buahhhhhhh Patetico

Por mi fuera haria un estadio sin gradas.. Mas que nada las Populares y Oriente. 
Eso de las gradas no me simpatiza!!!


----------



## MONINCC

peruanito said:


> ok takillero el centenario es el mas grande


Pero si se fijan bien, es mas grande incluso que el Maracaná. Si o no Takillero?


----------



## peruanito

Caleta said:


> Como que no es importante hacer estos gastos?
> 
> Creo que los planes esta en postular en hacer un mundial.
> Otra cosa, estoy en contra de butacas en los estadios!
> Siempre lo estuve porque? Porque me parece ridiculo que la gente vaya a ver un partido de futbol sentado. Aunque sea por 2 horas esten parados alentando a su equipo...
> 
> En vez de andar diciendo "por favor sientense" Buahhhhhhh Patetico
> 
> Por mi fuera haria un estadio sin gradas.. Mas que nada las Populares y Oriente.
> Eso de las gradas no me simpatiza!!!


mmm
de las gradas ???
o de las butacas????

si no hay gradas¿???
no habria estadio solo seria un campo de futbol, o en todo caso todos estarian pegados a la malla ya que no habria como sostenerseen la parte superior, usa tu logica y ve que pasaria si no hubiese gradas.

En lo que estoy de acuerdo es en lo de las butacas, en populares noooo, para las barras ahi pueden saltar subir bajar sin molestias, pero en caso de oriente y occidente creo q es necesario ahi la gente va a ver el partido con niños, etc creo q es necesario.


----------



## peruanito

El reducto del aguila


----------



## peruanito




----------



## peruanito

*Estadio Mariscal Castilla tribuna oriente*


----------



## 100% takillero

*chimbote para el mundo*

(...)


----------



## sotlab

Está bien, admitámoslo. Antes las pruebas IRREFUTABLES y CONSTATABLES del 100% takillero, los hinchas de la "U" debemos admitir que nuestro estadio tiene capacidad para 55 000. Y como en el Clásico vendieron 50 000 boletos, los 5 000 que faltaban eran los huecazos (y en palco fueron 0 personas). The End.


----------



## skyperu34

A ver, esto se ha vuelto una discusión sin final, cada uno tiene su posición sentada y en vista de que nadie cambiará su postura y por el bien del foro, dejémoslo ahi. Ya no se admitirán mas comentarios del mismo tema "círculo vicioso" que no está conduciendo a nada... por lo que se eliminarán. Mas bien sigan contribuyendo con mas fotos y comentarios sobre tan variada infraestructura deportiva de nuestro país.


----------



## olivosmicky20

k algun huaracino sake avances del rosas pampa


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> Estadio Monumental de la U 80 000 espectadores


Esta foto es muy elocuente para comprender el por que la gran capacidad del estadio, magnífica foto.



7deagostode1924 said:


> Primero, las tribunas tienen más de 70 gradas. Las butacas de oriente y occidente son chicas y están bien pegadas.
> 
> En los palcos no entran 20 mil personas. Ahí hay un gran desconocimiento. El estadio tiene 1200 palcos con 9 butacas cada uno. O sea pueden entrar 10.800 personas ahí.
> La confusión viene porque inicialmente se decía que podían entrar hasta 19 personas (doble), ya que los palcos son amplios. Pero por los problemas conocidos con defensa civil y la policía nunca se dejó que se pudiera duplicar el ingreso de gente a palcos y solo se quedó el el inicial de 10.800 personas.
> 
> Es decir, el monumental a un aforo completo solo llegaría a 70.800 espectadores tanto en palcos como en tribuna.
> 
> Ahora, en el tema de si es para 50, 55 o 60.000.
> 
> Te comento que el club siempre tiene problemas con defensa civil (D.C.), porque Universitario de Deportes tiene aproximadamente 3.500 socios hábiles, los cuales ingresan gratis a occidente con sus menores hijos, además a las barras de norte, oriente y también la de occidente se le regala alrededor de 2.500 entradas.
> 
> Por ese motivo, D.C. no permite que se venda el integro de las 60.000 entradas.


Bienvenido al foro 7deagostode1924, tu avatar es buenísimo.

Y muy interesante tu aporte, resultaría que el Monumental tendría un aforo para 70 mil personas.



Jimmy Runner said:


> Hola gente. Me parece muy buena toda la información acerca de los estadios en el Perú. Recuerdo que cuando volvieron a jugarse los torneos nacionales en 1992 no se tenía la infraestructura de ahora.
> Acerca de la imagen del Nuevo Gomez Arellano, no me parece creible el diseño, parece ser un dibujo sacado de un juego de video. No me parece que tenga el terreno suficiente para hacer tremendo estadio.
> Otra cosa, de verdad sería interesante hacer un torneo nacional con 20 equipos en primera ya que los equipos provincianos se han puesto las pilas y hacen mas intersante el campeonato.
> Saludos a todos.


Bienvenido, con respecto al Gómez Arellano digo lo mismo, me parece haberlo visto por el google earth y no cuenta con espacio como para ampliarlo y hacer un estadio de las dimensiones que se especula, yo creo que pueden existir intenciones de construir un nuevo estadio en Chimbote pero no como el que se menciona y menos ampliando el Gómez Arellano.


----------



## Poligono

sotlab said:


> Sullana (Peru.com).- La comisión técnica (CT) de la Asociación Deportiva de Fútbol Profesional (ADFP) decidió vetar el estadio “Campeones del 36” de Sullana, escenario donde Alianza Atlético juega de local, por no cumplir con las exigencias para albergar partidos del campeonato de primera división.
> 
> La comisión técnica de estadios de la Asociación, por encargo de la junta directiva, realizó la inspección del estadio “Campeones del 36” conforme lo establece el inciso ‘d’ del Artículo 18 (título tercero “De los estadio y campos de juego”). Tras la visita, el escenario fue declarado "no apto" para partidos del campeonato, por no haber completado las exigencias dispuestas en ocasión de su inspección anterior.
> 
> Por este motivo, y por decisión de la CT-ADFP, Alianza Atlético tendrá que afrontar la jornada 23 del torneo Descentralizado en el estadio Municipal de La Unión. Dicho escenario se ubica a 45 minutos de Piura en la ruta a Sechura, pasando por Catacaos.
> 
> 
> Muy buena noticia


Ya era hora, a ver si así se ponen las pilas para mejorar las instalaciones del Campeones del 36, ese es el peor estadio de primera.

Por otro lado, habrá que ver ese estadio de La Unión, que tan apto y que capacidad tiene para albergar partidos de primera.



Caleta said:


> Como que no es importante hacer estos gastos?
> 
> Creo que los planes esta en postular en hacer un mundial.
> Otra cosa, estoy en contra de butacas en los estadios!
> Siempre lo estuve porque? Porque me parece ridiculo que la gente vaya a ver un partido de futbol sentado. Aunque sea por 2 horas esten parados alentando a su equipo...
> 
> En vez de andar diciendo "por favor sientense" Buahhhhhhh Patetico
> 
> Por mi fuera haria un estadio sin gradas.. Mas que nada las Populares y Oriente.
> Eso de las gradas no me simpatiza!!!


Pero no toda la gente va a los estadios para alentar a un equipo, también están los amantes del buen fútbol que van a entretenerse con los partidos, a observar el arte de la técnica de cada gran jugada, la estrategia y la disposición táctica de los equipos, para las barras están las populares, y con eso me parece que basta, pero occidente y oriente deberían tener butacas para la comodidad del espectador que paga su dinero para ver buen fútbol.


----------



## POZU

He leído por ahí de que el Manuel Gomez Arellano quieren remodelarlo...yo soy chimbotano y he ido muuuuchas veces a ese estadio y la verdad no sé cómo se les ocurre semejante proyecto...Chimbote no necesita otro estadio de gran capacidad (basta y sobra con el Manuel Rivera Sánchez que incluso "no se llena del todo" cuando hay partidos muy interesantes) y otra cosa (supongamos que igual lo van a hacer) tendrán que expropiar muchas, pero muchas viviendas cercanas al estadio porque actualmente la tribuna occidente (la preferencial) está a 5 metros de casas (está pegadita)...la tribuna norte está a 10 metros de una pista...la oriente está pegado al coliseo Paul Harris y la sur está igual que la norte. ¿alguien me explica cómo han ideado el proyecto los genios de autoridades que tenemos? porque la verdad no entiendo nada.


----------



## ICA U

*PARA FINALIZAR LA POLEMICA*

(...)



















20000 MIL PALCOS SUITE, ASI K LA CAPACIDAD DEL ESTADIO CREMA, PUEDE SER AUN MAYOR K EL MARACANA..


----------



## skyperu34

20 000 palcos o 20 000 espectadores en palcos???

PD: Por favor, no mas discusiones venenosas comparando capacidades...


----------



## chikobestia

ya sabemos todos que ese estadio es gigante pero aca se habla de insfraectuctura y ese estadio para ser tan contemporaneo no es d mi agrado para nada,solo puede lograr impresionar por lo grande y bueno igual que el compañero de Chimbote, creo que hay otras formas de gastar el dinero de la Region invirtiendo en educacion, carreteras, modernizacion de la ciudad, del malecon, etc. lo que si se rescata es el complejo deportivo que dicen se construira para el Jose Galvez.

Aun no hay fotos del Nacional en remodelacion?por ahora todo parece ser interior.




ICA U said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20000 MIL PALCOS SUITE, ASI K LA CAPACIDAD DEL ESTADIO CREMA, PUEDE SER AUN MAYOR K EL MARACANA..


----------



## Mr.Bennish

MicroX said:


> Primero querían un estadio de 60,000.
> Se redujo a casi la mitad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luego querían esta remodelación pero no pasó nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Después salieron con esto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otra vez querían.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y finalmento Alarcón salió otra vez con el mismo cuento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alianza Lima nunca va remodelar su estadio. No tiene credibilidad. Además con esa deudasa a la Sunat tu crees que pueden renovar Matute? :nuts:


Que vaina viejo. Soy un admirador de la historia del futbol peruano y Alianza un gran protagonista.


----------



## sotlab

*Oficializarán hoy veto al estadio de Sullana y suspenderían tres recintos deportivos*

Lima, jul. 21 (ANDINA).- La Comisión de Justicia de la Asociación Deportiva de Fútbol Profesional (ADFP) oficializará hoy el veto del estadio Campeones del 36 de Sullana y advirtió que tres recintos deportivos se encuentran en observación y serian suspendidos por faltas de medidas de seguridad. 

El estadio “Campeones del 36” de Sullana, escenario donde Alianza Atlético juega de local fue vetado por no haber completado las exigencias dispuestas con ocasión de una inspección anterior.

De otro lado, los estadios que serían suspendidos en caso se reiteren incidentes violentos son el Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo, Mansiche de Trujillo y el Centenario de Huancayo.

Una fuente de la Comisión de Justicia de la ADFP explicó a la agencia Andina que dicha medida fue adoptada luego de revisar los informes de los árbitros, las quejas de clubes y los videos presentados por algunos dirigentes, quejándose por la agresión que han sufrido sus jugadores en dichos recintos.

Estos escenarios se encuentran en alerta y deberán implementar las medidas de seguridad, pues de lo contrario recibirán una sanción y luego serán vetados.

En el estadio Mansiche de Trujillo los camerinos no cuentan con la seguridad necesaria por lo que ponen en riesgo la seguridad de los árbitros.

Otro estadio que recibió el llamado de atención fue el Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo, luego que los hinchas pretendieran agredir a un grupo de jugadores.

La Comisión de Justicia de la ADFP refirió que los escenarios de Arequipa, Chimbote, Cusco ya han aplicado las medidas de seguridad requeridas para evitar que los hinchas agredan a los futbolistas.

(FIN) JBS/RES

_Espero que mejoren el estadio del Sullana; esos camerinos hace tiempo que merecían ser vetados. Ah, y que aprovechen para ampliar ese estadio, porque terreno les sobra. _


----------



## ICA U

*FOTOS DEL ESTADIO DE ICA "JOSE PICASSO PERATA"*

HOLAS AMIGOS DE ESTE CHEVRE FORO, AKI LA FOTO DE LAFACHADA PRINCIPAL,DEL ESTADIO DE JOSE PICASSO PERATA DE ICA DE LA AV. LOS MAESTROS.










CUANDO VINO AJUGAR EL MUNICIPAL CONTRA EL BOYS A ICA, UNA FOTO INEDITA DE LA LLEGADA DE LA BARRA DEL MUNI EN LAS AFUERAS DEL ESTADIO IQUEÑO.










VISTA SORPRENDENTE DESDE LA TRIBUNA OCCIDENTE DEL PICASSO DONDE ESTAVA LA BARRA DEL MUNI Y DE FONDO LA TRIBUNA ORIENTE Y NORTE (DONDE PROXIMAMENTE SE CONSTRUIRA MAS TRIBUNAS PA ESTA LINDA CIUDAD. :banana: :bash: ^^


----------



## hcastgu

alguien sabe pro qué el Bolo no juega en el Jorge Basadre y tiene que irse al Estadio del Alto del Alianza???


----------



## forestoso

*Hay bastante espacio.*

Algo que hacia falta a la region que ha dado mas jugadores a la seleccion despues de Lima.








[/QUOTE]


Tambien se merecen una pista sintetica y mejorar el pasto.

Que no afecte la reconstruccion.


----------



## Inyector

hcastgu said:


> alguien sabe pro qué el Bolo no juega en el Jorge Basadre y tiene que irse al Estadio del Alto del Alianza???


Por deudas al IPD. Le debe el alquiler del estadio.


----------



## Caleta

peruanito said:


> mmm
> de las gradas ???
> o de las butacas????
> 
> si no hay gradas¿???
> no habria estadio solo seria un campo de futbol, o en todo caso todos estarian pegados a la malla ya que no habria como sostenerseen la parte superior, usa tu logica y ve que pasaria si no hubiese gradas.
> 
> En lo que estoy de acuerdo es en lo de las butacas, en populares noooo, para las barras ahi pueden saltar subir bajar sin molestias, pero en caso de oriente y occidente creo q es necesario ahi la gente va a ver el partido con niños, etc creo q es necesario.


Se nota que no tienes idea como es la populares de la Bombonera....
Es una rampa sin gradas! ............. Creo que hay un par de estadios mas en ARgentina que no tienen gradas. 
Al principio esa fue la idea del monumental, cuando Gonzales propuso a la Gremco que lo haga sin gradas las populares. Pero la Gremco no quizo porque pensaba en los eventos de musica, etc... que se harian en el estadio. Que al final jamas se hizo porque nadie desea que los de los palcos vean gratis un concierto...


----------



## Jimmy Runner

En las tribunas populares del Estadio Alejandro Villanueva se ven los partidos de pie. Y no son rampas sino gradas angostas y menos altas.
En Argentina tienen la costumbre de ver los partidos de pie, en todas las tribunas, asi tengan las butacas a su disposición. Sin embargo, hay nuevas disposiciones FIFA que piden eliminar las gradas y colocar las butacas.
En Inglaterra los estadios lucen mejor porque todos tienen asientos (y viven el fútbol con mucha pasión). No llevan tantas banderolas, pero si se colocan las camisetas y bufandas de sus equipos. Por algo los llaman 'gentlemen'.


----------



## Indochine

ARTURO WOODMAN SE REUNIÓ CON PRESIDENTE DEL GOBIERNO REGIONAL DE MOQUEGUA PARA MEJORAMIENTO DEL ESTADIO "MARISCAL NIETO" DE ILO










El Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Arturo Woodman Pollitt, se reunió el pasado lunes 20 de julio con el Presidente del Gobierno Regional de Moquegua, Jaime Rodríguez Villanueva, en las oficinas de la Sub-Región de Ilo, con la finalidad de tratar asuntos relacionados al mejoramiento de infraestructura deportiva en el Estadio "Mariscal Nieto", donde el Gobierno Regional financiará dicha obra con 4 millones de nuevos soles aproximadamente. 

En la cita estuvieron el Prof. Estelio Cárdenas, Alcalde de la Municipalidad Provincial de Ilo, Ing. Javier Fonttis, Jefe de la Sub-Región Ilo, Sr. Francisco Ybáñez Manchego, Presidente del Consejo Regional del Deporte de Moquegua y y Fredy Bojorges, Coorinador Provincial del IPD en Ilo. 

Asimismo, el Ing. Woodman visitó la ciudad de Arequipa para ver los avances de la construcción de la nueva pista atlética de ocho carriles del estadio Carlos Alfredo Villanueva de Umacollo. 

Luego de dar algunas indicaciones sobre el mejoramiento de dicho escenario deportivo, se reunió con el Presidente del Consejo Regional de Arequipa, Sr. José Llerena Yánez y el administrador, Sr. José Antonio Puyo Perry y ordenó que todos los escenarios deportivos de la Región entren en mantenimiento y puedan estar en buen estado para la práctica del deporte de toda la población. 
*fuente*


----------



## peruanito

Caleta said:


> Se nota que no tienes idea como es la populares de la Bombonera....
> Es una rampa sin gradas! ............. Creo que hay un par de estadios mas en ARgentina que no tienen gradas.
> Al principio esa fue la idea del monumental, cuando Gonzales propuso a la Gremco que lo haga sin gradas las populares. Pero la Gremco no quizo porque pensaba en los eventos de musica, etc... que se harian en el estadio. Que al final jamas se hizo porque nadie desea que los de los palcos vean gratis un concierto...


Haber tu idea es que no haya gradas o que las gradas sean mas pequeñas?

En Argentina a diferencia de Perú las tribunas populares ojo si tienen gradas pero estas gradas son 20cm x 20cm aprox. , en nuestro pais cada grada es casi de 60 x 60, por eso la diferencia entra al foro de estadios argentinos ahi encontraras la explicacion.


----------



## MONINCC

^^
No hay nada como Argentina, fiesta en las tribunas, las barras muchas veces dan mas espectáculo que el partido (equipos de barrio como Chacarita, All boys, Nueva Chicago, entre otros tienen mejor hinchada que la U o AL :lol Los equipos de segunda llevan mas gente que los peruanos. En fin.. debi haber nacido en Avellaneda............................ mentira mentira :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Inyector

Caleta said:


> Se nota que no tienes idea como es la populares de la Bombonera....
> Es una rampa sin gradas! ............. *Creo que hay un par de estadios mas en ARgentina que no tienen gradas*.
> Al principio esa fue la idea del monumental, cuando Gonzales propuso a la Gremco que lo haga sin gradas las populares. Pero la Gremco no quizo porque pensaba en los eventos de musica, etc... que se harian en el estadio. Que al final jamas se hizo porque nadie desea que los de los palcos vean gratis un concierto...


Si no me equivoco el antiguo estadio de Independiente no tenias gradas tampoco.


----------



## Inyector

MONINCC said:


> ^^
> No hay nada como Argentina, fiesta en las tribunas, las barras muchas veces dan mas espectáculo que el partido (equipos de barrio como Chacarita, All boys, Nueva Chicago, entre otros tienen mejor hinchada que la U o AL :lol Los equipos de segunda llevan mas gente que los peruanos. En fin.. debi haber nacido en Avellaneda............................ mentira mentira :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> En alguna oportunidad Independiente llevó 30 000 hinchas a Brasil o Uruguay no recuerdo exactamente donde, pero si la cantidad de hinchas que llevó.
> 
> Tambien ocurrió algo particular con Racing. Un mismo día jugaba dos partidos, y llenó los estadios donde jugaba completamente, sino me equivoco fue cuando campeonó.
> 
> Personalmente le tengo simpatía a Los Borrachos del Tablón.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Buena noticia la suspension de Sullana, y de paso que pongan iluminacion artificial si piensan hacerle algo al estadio para asi evitar partidos al mediodia y mas jugadores desmallados (van 2 este año, uno profesional y otro en Copa Peru, ambos jugadores de equipos de la Region).

Por otro lado, alguien sabe algo sabe cuantos equipos tienen villas deportivas? Hasta donde se, la U, San Martin, Vallejo y Cristal tienen los suyos. Union Huaral tenia uno pero mejor era que alquilaran algun parque. Y por ahi Sport Ancash tambien quizo el suyo, o al menos Mallqui presento su proyecto a Antamina hace un par de años para la finanziacion.


----------



## Lecl74

Meto mi cuchara en la discusion, y opino que hay para todos; occcidente y oriente con butacas y las populares para alentar (habria que controlar mas los pirañas que se meten ahi pero eso ya es cosa de la dirigencia, las barras y las entradas y ese es otro tema muy complejo y largo para tratarlo aqui) El apoyo del hincha (el buen hincha) es parte muy importante del futbol. Si quieren ir y aplaudir los goles sentados como en Europa estan en la libertad de hacerlo, pero siempre tiene que existir un sitio para aquellos que queremos alentar y empujar al equipo.


----------



## Inyector

Jean_Pierre said:


> Buena noticia la suspension de Sullana, y de paso que pongan iluminacion artificial si piensan hacerle algo al estadio para asi evitar partidos al mediodia y mas jugadores desmallados (van 2 este año, uno profesional y otro en Copa Peru, ambos jugadores de equipos de la Region).
> 
> Por otro lado, alguien sabe algo sabe cuantos equipos tienen villas deportivas? Hasta donde se, la U, San Martin, Vallejo y Cristal tienen los suyos. Union Huaral tenia uno pero mejor era que alquilaran algun parque. Y por ahi Sport Ancash tambien quizo el suyo, o al menos Mallqui presento su proyecto a Antamina hace un par de años para la finanziacion.


Alianza tiene su complejo (VIlla intima) y Galvez tiene ya su maqueta lista.


----------



## Poligono

*Algunos estadios limeños*

Voy a colocar imágenes de algunos estadios limeños, se podrán dar cuenta de la mala ubicación en donde muchos han sido construidos, pues no cuentan con espacio para ser ampliados o incluso para poder completar la construcción de sus 4 tribunas.

*Estadio de Chorrillos*

Pueden ver que no hay espacio para construir sus tribunas populares, de un lado la pista y del otro casas, no es imposible terminar de construir las populares, pero no sería rentable por la gran inversión que se requeriría.

Personalmente me gustaría que algún equipo de cierta tradición como por ejemplo el Ciclista Lima que creo participa en la liga de ese distrito lo adquiriera.











*Estadio de Chosica*

En este estadio viene jugando sus partidos de local el Hijos de Acosvinchos de la segunda división, y al igual que el estadio de Chorrillos, se puede apreciar que su ubicación imposibilita completar las tribunas faltantes.











*Estadio San Martín*

Este estadio es utilizado por el Cristal para su localía en la primera división, lamentablemente su ubicación también imposibilita alguna ampliación, e incluso hasta su uso en un futuro debido al avance del río Rímac.











*Estadio Iván Elías Moreno*

Este estadio se encuentra en el distrito sureño de Villa el Salvador, fue construido recientemente y le sirvió de localía al equipo de ese mismo distrito Villa del Mar cuando logró su ascenso a la segunda división.










Tiene una capacidad para 15 mil personas aproximadamente y su ubicación es muy buena, tanto en sus accesos para llegar como en espacio para mejorar su infraestructura, es un estadio que tiene gran potencial.











*Estadio Telmo Carbajo*

El Telmo Carbajo, ubicado en el distrito chalaco de La Perla, es un estadio que bien podría ser repotenciado, podría convertirse en un estadio netamente para fútbol suprimiendo su pista atlética y así lograría obtener espacio suficiente para la construcción de tribunas de grandes dimensiones, pienso que bien podría ser adquirido por algún equipo del puerto como el Sport Boys o el Atlético Chalaco con la ayuda del gobierno regional y convertirlo en un escenario de mayor envergadura.










PD. Tuve la oportunidad de jugar una vez en este estadio.


----------



## Poligono

*Un Bonus*

*El viejo Lolo*


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu que buenas fotos de los estadios ,pero el que mas me impresiono fue el estadio san martin que esta casi pegado al rio rimac y que en el futuro el rio se lo puede carcomer asi como lo ah hecho con algunas casas aledañas, asu quien seria loco para sentrse en esa tribuna cerca al rio imaginanze que se llene esa tribuna y con todo el peso de ls personas se venga abajo esas gradas seria una catastrofe realmete una mala ubicacion


----------



## RoVi

interesante 

gracias poligono


----------



## RoVi




----------



## skyperu34

Seria un golazo que ampliaran el estadio de Sullana, interesante proyecto... El estadio San Martín no abre esa tribuna pegada al Rímac en sus partidos oficiales. Es muy rara la ocasión que se ha dado.


----------



## Indochine

RoVi said:


>


que estraña forma va a tener la pista atletica.


----------



## Arielito

Estoy de acuerdo con Indochine.... esa pista atlética no tiene la forma y por tanto tampoco las medidas reglamentarias... Yo sé que puedo sonar discriminatorio con otros deportes pero, se han preguntado quién hace realmente atletismo en esas ciudades?... Existe una liga de atletismo que promueva ese deporte entre los jóvenes de Sullana, por ejemplo?... Yo prefiero llamarme realista; esa pista de atletismo está de más... Sería mucho mejor acercar las tribunas a la cancha y dotar a la obra de mayor capacidad o en todo caso de mayor comodidad.

Otra cosa, me parece o las tribunas están separadas y diseñadas en pequeños bloques?... Si es así, cuál es la idea?... Aun estoy esperando por el estadio de provincias que realmente me robe el ojo...

Es obvio que este proyecto es mucho mejor que el terral que existe hoy, pero la verdad no me convence en absoluto, ni como diseño artístico ni como obra práctica... Aun recuerdo hace muchos años el proyecto de Alianza Atlético, que era mil veces mejor en todo aspecto. Si la ¿dirigencia? de AA va a incumplir su promesa, por qué mejor no le pasan el plano a la Municipalidad provincial?.


----------



## Arielito

Por favor que alguien me diga como cargar imágenes en este foro.... Me gustaría compartir con Uds el diseño de un estadio que acabo de dibujar


----------



## peruanito

*Más del estadio Castilla Huancayo*


----------



## mkografo

^^ uy bastante deteriorado ese estadio, el ipd o la municipalidad deben de hacer algohno:


----------



## luchop

Llaman a esto estadio???? Es un potrero....para que colocar fotos asi???


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ Tan potrero como el de Sullana, no veo porque rasgarse las vestiduras por un estadio que bien podria ser utilizado en Primera por el tipo de filtro que usa la Asociacion (osea, cualquier donde haya cancha con las dimensiones correctas y dos arcos opuestos lado a lado).

De ultima, no veo porque desmerecer la construccion en una region donde las prioridades son otras.


----------



## brian_cusco13

deberia hacer algo con ese estadio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peruanito

Lo mismo pienso es lamentable lo de este estadio, muy descuidado, colera, entre otras cosas fue lo que senti al tomar las fotos, en contrapartida, la cancha, el cesped esta bien cuidado, incluso me atrevo a decir que mejor que muchos estadios de primera.


----------



## mkografo

peruanito said:


> Lo mismo pienso es lamentable lo de este estadio, muy descuidado, colera, entre otras cosas fue lo que senti al tomar las fotos, en contrapartida, la cancha, el cesped esta bien cuidado, incluso me atrevo a decir que mejor que muchos estadios de primera.


pero postea unas fotos de la cancha pes, apenas se ve en una foto


----------



## chikobestia

*Estadio Nacional: cambio lento... pero seguro*

A dos meses del cierre del escenario deportivo, se ha “hundido” la cancha y se han retirado las butacas. Aún no se toca las estructuras que serán modernizadas


Desde los primeros días de junio, el Estadio Nacional está en silencio. No hay gritos de barras al haberse cancelado todos los partidos de fútbol y tampoco hay festejos con los conciertos de música que, en determinado momento, llegaron en oleadas. Casi dos meses y medio después de haberse retirado el cuestionado campo de césped artificial, el estadio está vacío. Apenas un puñado de trabajadores se encuentra en su interior continuando con los trabajos de remodelación y modernización del escenario que será el corazón del proyecto que ha presentado Lima en su afán por organizar los Juegos Deportivos Panamericanos del 2015.

El campo principal está delineado con pintura blanca, pero solo como referencia. Ahora está unos siete metros más abajo, lo mismo que el espacio donde se colocará la pista sintética. Según explicaron los trabajadores, se han ganado unos diez metros, en los que se añadirá un par de anillos más de asientos para los aficionados. Es decir, el Nacional pasaría de tener una capacidad de 42.500 a 45 mil.

La mayor parte de las labores se concentra en la zona de los túneles que antes llevaban hacia los vestuarios.

También se ha retirado el 80 por ciento de las butacas y asientos plásticos colocados en Oriente y Occidente.

Sin embargo, no se ha tocado absolutamente nada de la estructura del coso. “Todavía hay mucho tiempo por delante. Los arquitectos esperan terminar la obra a mediados del año entrante”, comentaron.

El secretario general del IPD, Jorge Alfaro, explicó que la primera etapa estaba centrada en todo el interior del escenario y la segunda ya abarcará la remodelación del exterior. Cuando eso suceda, se verá la necesidad de mudar temporalmente a determinadas federaciones.

EN EL CALLAO
Mientras el Nacional sigue su marcha lenta, pero segura, el presidente del IPD, Arturo Woodman, visitó ayer diferentes instalaciones del Callao junto al funcionario regional Luis Sattui Castañeda.

Con esta visita esperan dejar todos los escenarios listos para la gran inspección que se llevará a cabo en dos semanas por un grupo de dirigentes enviados por la Organización Deportiva Panamericana (Odepa) que llegará a Lima el domingo 23 de este mes.

Durante dos días, los seis dirigentes evaluarán aspectos deportivos, de seguridad, finanzas, infraestructura, entre otros. A Lima llegarán Julio César Maglione (Uruguay), Reynaldo González (Cuba), Felipe Muñoz (México), Ramón Zubizarreta (Paraguay), Danilo Carrera (Ecuador) y Alphonse Bridgewater (Saint Kitts and Nevis).

El dato
El Nacional aumentará su capacidad a 45 mil espectadores.


----------



## Lecl74

Ese estadio Castilla de Huancayo podria eliminar la "pista atletica" ampliar sus tribunas y convertirlo en un estadio exclusivamente de futbol para unas 40000 personas por lo menos.


----------



## juan_u22

Alguien tiene la lista de todos los estadios??? yo tengo 62 y voy hacer un video de como se ven en google earth ps si saben mas o tienen la lista completa ponganla ps


----------



## kokicv

Buena idea, pero ese diseño de pista atletica esta muy mal hecho.


----------



## kokicv

RoVi said:


>


buena idea, pero ese diseño de pista atletica esta muy mal hecho.


----------



## ICA U

*ESTADIO DE HUANCAYO*

ese estadio de marical castilla de huancayo le falta mejorar..peero el cantenrio es un buen estadio.. aun mejor maña domingo 16 la U va jugar contra el ekipo de alla.. se por informaciones de rpp , que 7 busesd estan llendo hoy sabado a huancayo. pa alentar a la U, asi es hermoso estadio centenario va estar llenos de hinchas cremas...van cantidad de hinchas desde lima xk huencayo esta a 8 horas de lima.. ta que si ICA tivera primera, ica k esta 4 horas de lima, vendria toda la trinchera norte, o cualkier barra de liam.. x eso ica merece primera..


----------



## peruanito

*Estadio Mariscal Castilla El Tambo Huancayo*

Partido Aguila Cobresol


----------



## peruanito

*Estadio cuarto centenario Huancayo (Huancayo - Universitario)*


















Espaldas de la tribuna oriente


----------



## MONINCC

ICA U said:


> ese estadio de marical castilla de huancayo le falta mejorar..peero el cantenrio es un buen estadio.. aun mejor maña domingo 16 la U va jugar contra el ekipo de alla.. se por informaciones de rpp , que 7 busesd estan llendo hoy sabado a huancayo. pa alentar a la U, asi es hermoso estadio centenario va estar llenos de hinchas cremas...van cantidad de hinchas desde lima xk huencayo esta a 8 horas de lima.. ta que si ICA tivera primera, ica k esta 4 horas de lima, vendria toda la trinchera norte, o cualkier barra de liam.. x eso ica merece primera..


Por eso Ica merece estar en primera? para comodidad de la trinchera o del comando? :lol: creo que Ica merece eso por su gente, para que el pueblo vea futbol de primera; y si hay gente hincha del equipo local, mejor aun :cheers:

Felizmente Cusco esta lejos... no soportaria ver a la trinchera acá.. suficiente con tanto alienado cusqueño que se ubica en Sur :lol:


----------



## mkografo

hay mucho por hacer en los alrededores del estadio de huancayo, asfaltado de calles, pintar paredes , etc


----------



## rafo18

En la ultima foto se ve horrible el coloso huancaino, una manita de pintura o algo!


----------



## chikobestia

creo que este Ica-u deebria abrir su thread de barristas fanaticos y con poco aporte al thread estadios peruanos



MONINCC said:


> Por eso Ica merece estar en primera? para comodidad de la trinchera o del comando? :lol: creo que Ica merece eso por su gente, para que el pueblo vea futbol de primera; y si hay gente hincha del equipo local, mejor aun :cheers:
> 
> Felizmente Cusco esta lejos... no soportaria ver a la trinchera acá.. suficiente con tanto alienado cusqueño que se ubica en Sur :lol:


----------



## mkografo

chikobestia said:


> creo que este Ica-u deebria abrir su thread de barristas fanaticos y con poco aporte al thread estadios peruanos


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## peruanito

rafo18 said:


> En la ultima foto se ve horrible el coloso huancaino, una manita de pintura o algo!


essa es la tribuna que se ta cayendo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Indochine

el ultimo video de la remodelacion del nacional


----------



## MONINCC

Aquí tambien se puede poner coliseos?

*COLISEO CERRADO DE CALCA-CUSCO*


----------



## 100%imperial

inti, q capacidad tiene ese coliseo??

esos colores no pasan


----------



## peruanito

buenas fotos 

pero no van aqui, busca el thread de coliseos auditorios


----------



## MONINCC

100%imperial said:


> inti, q capacidad tiene ese coliseo??
> 
> esos colores no pasan


No lo se... 

Eso lo saqué de una de las máquinas de la muni de Calca


----------



## Indochine

Aca se puede ver los diferencias de tamaños de algunos de lo estadios del pais, las imagenes estan tomadas a la misma altura, 100 m.



Nuestro estadio nacional comparado con otros estadios, el nacional de chile es muy grande, antiguamente dentro de ese estadio existia un velodromo alrededor de la cancha, aparte de la pista atletica.



El estadio de la U con otros monumentales.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Muy buena la comparación.


QUe bueno sería tener en cuenta el Estadio de San Marcos, que sus autoridades abran los ojos y ese elefante blanco que podría ser la joya deportiva del país.


----------



## MONINCC

Siempre quice hacer eso y no me daba tiempo!!! bien Indochine 

Matute es una ratonera.... y el San Martin no debe estar en esa lista. Es estadio eso? :lol:


----------



## loganmsc

Peruanito me da gusto encontrar a otro hincha aguilero,buenas fotos del partido contra cobresol.


----------



## peruanito

loganmsc said:


> Peruanito me da gusto encontrar a otro hincha aguilero,buenas fotos del partido contra cobresol.


jajajaj que grata sorpresa haber si me dejas un comentario en el blog y haber si podemos contactarnos para ir a alentar al equipo. mucho gusto

y volviendo al tema.... Buena Recopilación de Fotos creo que el Graui del Callao desentona, haber si pueden encontrar fotos del estadio de Villa el Salvador creo que esta mejor que el San Martin


----------



## Arielito

Excelente el trabajo de Indochine... Felicitaciones.

Aun no puedo subir imágenes. Alguien que me ayude por favor.


----------



## Poligono

Muy buena esa comparación de los estadios Indochine, aunque no estoy muy seguro pero, me parece que los hemisferios norte y sur están en una escala un poco mayor con respecto a la escala de la zona ecuatorial en la que nos encontramos y por eso las imágenes de los estadios que se encuentran en esas zonas no serían tan exactas y se verían más grandes.


----------



## peruanito

*Avances del Estadio Rosas Pampa*

un videito inedito que encontre de casualidad en el youtube






Haber que les Parece


----------



## RoVi

^^ me gusto


----------



## chikobestia

buenisimo el video del Rosas Pampa,aunque me desanimo un poco la capac de espect


----------



## sajinito

chikobestia said:


> buenisimo el video del Rosas Pampa,aunque me desanimo un poco la capac de espect


A mi tambièn me desanimò....parecìa de mayor capacidad...pero està bien....debe ser el estadio con el entorno màs bonito..aparte del Perù...creo q de sudamèrica....y quizàs me qdo corto. Y si lo mantienen el pasto como el del Cuzco o el de Ilo....ya para q màs.


----------



## Inyector

Noticias sobre las remodelaciones en el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura:

*PISTA SINTÉTICA DE ATLETISMO DEL ESTADIO "MIGUEL GRAU" DE PIURA SE INAUGURARÁ HOY A LA PAR CON LOS III JUEGOS BINACIONALES*

El Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, inaugurará hoy la pista sintética para atletismo de seis carriles que se encuentra en el estadio "Miguel Grau" de Piura, en el marco de los III Juegos Binacionales de Integración Fronteriza Perú-Ecuador que se inician hoy en esta ciudad. 

En la ceremonia estarán presentes las más altas autoridades locales y deportivas de la Región, así como la Ministra de Deportes de Ecuador, Sandra Vela, invitada de honor para esta magna ocasión. 

Como se sabe, en estos Juegos Binacionales participan las ciudades de Loja, El Oro-Machala y Zamora por Ecuador, mientras que por Perú lo hacen Tumbes, Cajamarca y el local Piura, los cuales compiten en doce disciplinas deportivas. 

Hay que señalar que se ha implementado junto a la pista atlética de color azul, un área para lanzamientos de jabalina, bala y disco, así como para salto alto, largo y con garrocha. Asimismo, está será usada exclusivamente para la práctica del atletismo de toda la Región. 

Esta obra fue ejecutada por la empresa Pargas S.A.C., representante de la empresa alemana Polytan y tuvo un costo aproximado de 2 millones de soles. Además cuenta con la Certificación I.A.A.F. clase 2 y certificación categoría de construcción. 

*Además lo techarán, teniendo en cuenta que el único sector techado es occidente, y es con una estructura metálica imagino que las tribunas restantes serán similares*

En la ceremonia inaugural, Ing. Arturo Woodman, Presidente del IPD resaltó el esfuerzo de ambos países por seguir fomentando el deportes entre los jóvenes; además anuncio que el nuevo reto del IPD Y el Gobierno Regional de Piura que será techar la totalidad del estadio Miguel Grau de Piura. 

"No es justo que el sector occidente tenga sombra, la promesa es techar todas las tribunas", señaló el titular del IPD, propuesta que fue acogida con muchos aplausos del público presente en esta fiesta deportiva.

Fuente: www.ipd.gob.pe


----------



## forestoso

*Hasta cuando el pasto sintetico*



Inyector said:


> Noticias sobre las remodelaciones en el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura:
> 
> *PISTA SINTÉTICA DE ATLETISMO DEL ESTADIO "MIGUEL GRAU" DE PIURA SE INAUGURARÁ HOY A LA PAR CON LOS III JUEGOS BINACIONALES*
> 
> El Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, inaugurará hoy la pista sintética para atletismo de seis carriles que se encuentra en el estadio "Miguel Grau" de Piura, en el marco de los III Juegos Binacionales de Integración Fronteriza Perú-Ecuador que se inician hoy en esta ciudad.
> 
> 
> Hay que señalar que se ha implementado junto a la pista atlética de color azul, un área para lanzamientos de jabalina, bala y disco, así como para salto alto, largo y con garrocha. Asimismo, está será usada exclusivamente para la práctica del atletismo de toda la Región.
> 
> Esta obra fue ejecutada por la empresa Pargas S.A.C., representante de la empresa alemana Polytan y tuvo un costo aproximado de 2 millones de soles. Además cuenta con la Certificación I.A.A.F. clase 2 y certificación categoría de construcción.
> 
> *Además lo techarán, teniendo en cuenta que el único sector techado es occidente, y es con una estructura metálica imagino que las tribunas restantes serán similares*
> 
> En la ceremonia inaugural, Ing. Arturo Woodman, Presidente del IPD resaltó el esfuerzo de ambos países por seguir fomentando el deportes entre los jóvenes; además anuncio que el nuevo reto del IPD Y el Gobierno Regional de Piura que será techar la totalidad del estadio Miguel Grau de Piura.
> 
> "No es justo que el sector occidente tenga sombra, la promesa es techar todas las tribunas", señaló el titular del IPD, propuesta que fue acogida con muchos aplausos del público presente en esta fiesta deportiva.
> Fuente: www.ipd.gob.pe


Me alegro mucho que se invierta un poco mas en Atletismo. Hubiese sido perfecto si de una buena vez cambian a pasto natural.


----------



## forestoso

*Al fin concluyeron pista atletica en Piura*

Habia olvidado un post que habla de este tema desde el año paado cuando "pusieron la primera piedra"

ahi la foto:

http://www.atletismoperuano.com/nac...-se-inauguro-con-los-iii-juegos-binacionales/


El Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, inauguró la pista sintética para atletismo de seis carriles que se encuentra en el estadio “Miguel Grau” de Piura, en el marco de los III Juegos Binacionales de Integración Fronteriza Perú-Ecuador que se iniciaron en esta ciudad.


En la ceremonia estuvieron presentes las más altas autoridades locales y deportivas de la Región, así como la Ministra de Deportes de Ecuador, Sandra Vela, invitada de honor para esta magna ocasión.


----------



## Poligono

Aquí pude hacer una mejor comparación de los estadios que puso Indochine, pues las escalas en maps google no son iguales entre la zona del Ecuador y las zonas más alejadas a este.

Primero corrigiendo la comparación de los estadios de Lima, Bogotá y San José de Costa Rica que se encuentran en la zona del Ecuador con el estadio nacional de Chile que se encuentra fuera de la zona del Ecuador y que tiene una escala más grande, el resultado sería este (primero la comparación hecha por Indochine y debajo la correción):



















En esta imagen de acá abajo pueden apreciar mejor la diferencia entre la primera imagen y la correción:











Se puede ver que se obtiene una imagen proporcionalmente más acorde entre los distintos elementos de los estadios, se puede apreciar por ejemplo el tamaño del campo del estadio nacional de Chile que coincide con el tamaño de los campos de los demás estadios, el nacional de Perú, el Campín de Bogotá y el nacional de Costa Rica que se encuentran en la zona del Ecuador y de igual modo una mejor proporción entre las tribunas.

Esta comparación más precisa se obtiene si se hace coincidir el tamaño de la distancia que ocupan las escalas, pues si se toman el trabajo de comparar el tamaño de las diferentes escalas, por ejemplo 100 m, se darán cuenta que no ocupan la misma distancia de terreno en uno y en otro lado. Esto por que en los trópicos la escala parece ser algo de 15% más grande.


----------



## Poligono

De igual modo sucede con otros estadios ubicados en latitudes más lejanas al Ecuador, por ejemplo los 3 estadios que comparo Indochine, el Monumental de River, el estadio del Gremio de Porto Alegre y el Monumental de Colo Colo.

Esta desproporción es fácilmente visible en el estadio de Colo Colo, pues basta ver el tamaño de su campo de fútbol, exageradamente más grande que los campos del Monumental de la U y la Casa Blanca de la Liga de Quito, que están ubicados dentro de la zona del Ecuador, pues se sabe que el caso del Monumental de la U, tiene las dimensiones máximas permitidas por la FIFA para un campo de fútbol, con lo cual no es posible pensar que el tamaño del campo del Monumental de Colo Colo este correctamente en proporción.

Esta sería una comparación más exacta, primero pongo la imagen de Indochine y luego la comparación corregida, y pueden ver que la corrección es mucho más acorde en proporciones en campos y tribunas.




















Y para finalizar, aquí pueden ver claramente la diferencia del tamaño de las escalas, en este caso 100 m.

Se puede notar el mayor tamaño de la escala de la imagen de arriba que la de abajo, que corresponden a los alrededores de los estadio de Chile y Perú respectivamente, pueden ver en el extremo superior derecho de cada imagen una parte de los estadios de ambos países, y claramente se puede ver en el caso de Perú, que 100 metros ocupa un menor espacio de terreno lo cual significa que las imágenes se verán más pequeñas.

Con esto se puede confirmar la diferencia en los tamaños de las escalas, entre la zona del Ecuador y las zonas más cercanas a los polos.


----------



## Poligono

*Tamaños verdaderos*

De este modo, una comparación más exacta se apreciaría en las imágenes que pongo a continuación.


----------



## Indochine

^^
buen dato la correccion, desconocia ese detalle que has escrito, ahora si se ve mas realista el tamaño del nacional de chile.


----------



## MONINCC

Ahora comparenlos con el Maracaná y con el Azteca.... esos si son monstruos!!!


----------



## Poligono

^^ Me dio curiosidad de comparar el tamaño del estadio nacional de Chile y el estadio de San Marcos, y aquí está, tienen un tamaño similar.










Y aquí están los estadios medidos por Indochine, pero ya corregidos, ordenados por capacidad de espectadores.


----------



## MONINCC

Esta es una buena noticia, aunque no parezca 

*Dan ultimátum al Club Cienciano

Revertirán terrenos para parque zonal si no construyen estadio en Oropesa*

La Municipalidad Distrital de Oropesa y el Gobierno Regional de Cusco, advierten que se podría revertir el terreno cedido al Club Cienciano, para poder destinarlo a un proyecto de recreación zonal, si hasta el 30 de este mes, la directiva del Club Cienciano, no inicia la construcción del estadio deportivo en el distrito de Oropesa.

El Gobierno Regional de Cusco (GR), mediante un documento emitido por la oficina de Asesoría Legal, dará un ultimátum el Presidente del Club Cienciano de Cusco, Congresista Juvenal Silva, para que de inicio al proyecto de Construcción del Estadio Deportivo en el distrito de Oropesa.

Esta información fue revelada por el alcalde de ese distrito Mario Samanez Yáñez, quién preciso que el plazo para el inicio de la construcción del complejo deportivo, para el equipo rojo será solo hasta el 30 de este mes.

De no iniciarse el proyecto de construcción, el (GR) de Cusco, a petición del Alcalde de Oropesa, suscribirán convenio, para que en dichos terrenos, se construya un centro de recreación para la juventud cuzqueña y Oropesana.

Hace 4 años atrás, el (GR) de Cusco, dono al Club Cienciano, más de cuatro mil hectáreas de terreno en la comunidad de Chinakara, con el compromiso de que los directivos del Club Cienciano, construyan su estadio, sin que hasta la fecha se haya concretizado la obra.

No obstante, el Congresista y Presidente del Club Cienciano, Juvenal Silva, habría manifestado, no contar con ningún documento oficial, que le certifique que los terrenos pertenecen al Club rojo.

fuente: SOl de Cusco


----------



## Inyector

Poligono said:


> ^^ Me dio curiosidad de comparar el tamaño del estadio nacional de Chile y el estadio de San Marcos, y aquí está, tienen un tamaño similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y aquí están los estadios medidos por Indochine, pero ya corregidos, ordenados por capacidad de espectadores.


Me da la impresión que el estadio de la UNSA es más grande que el Nacional. Será descabellado pensar que su capacidad es 60 000 personas, como inicialmente se decía???


----------



## Inyector

MONINCC said:


> Esta es una buena noticia, aunque no parezca
> 
> *Dan ultimátum al Club Cienciano
> 
> Revertirán terrenos para parque zonal si no construyen estadio en Oropesa*
> 
> La Municipalidad Distrital de Oropesa y el Gobierno Regional de Cusco, advierten que se podría revertir el terreno cedido al Club Cienciano, para poder destinarlo a un proyecto de recreación zonal, si hasta el 30 de este mes, la directiva del Club Cienciano, no inicia la construcción del estadio deportivo en el distrito de Oropesa.
> 
> El Gobierno Regional de Cusco (GR), mediante un documento emitido por la oficina de Asesoría Legal, dará un ultimátum el Presidente del Club Cienciano de Cusco, Congresista Juvenal Silva, para que de inicio al proyecto de Construcción del Estadio Deportivo en el distrito de Oropesa.
> 
> Esta información fue revelada por el alcalde de ese distrito Mario Samanez Yáñez, quién preciso que el plazo para el inicio de la construcción del complejo deportivo, para el equipo rojo será solo hasta el 30 de este mes.
> 
> De no iniciarse el proyecto de construcción, el (GR) de Cusco, a petición del Alcalde de Oropesa, suscribirán convenio, para que en dichos terrenos, se construya un centro de recreación para la juventud cuzqueña y Oropesana.
> 
> Hace 4 años atrás, el (GR) de Cusco, dono al Club Cienciano, más de cuatro mil hectáreas de terreno en la comunidad de Chinakara, con el compromiso de que los directivos del Club Cienciano, construyan su estadio, sin que hasta la fecha se haya concretizado la obra.
> 
> No obstante, el Congresista y Presidente del Club Cienciano, Juvenal Silva, habría manifestado, no contar con ningún documento oficial, que le certifique que los terrenos pertenecen al Club rojo.
> 
> fuente: SOl de Cusco


Entoces ya fue. Juvenal no le paga a sus jugadores, y ahora a construir un complejo deportivo, incluido estadio. Por favor.


----------



## forestoso

*4000 hectareas*



Inyector said:


> Entoces ya fue. Juvenal no le paga a sus jugadores, y ahora a construir un complejo deportivo, incluido estadio. Por favor.


¿Sera cierto que le van a dar una superficie tan grande ?


----------



## forestoso

*¿No será 1000 m de altura ?*

Hola Poligono,

las imagenes de los estadios deben ser equivalente como a 1000 m del ojo humano. Dado que han sido hechas por satelites.

No creo para nada que sea como a 100 m, Si estas en la parte mas alta de la torre del estadio nacional tienes un angulo mas parecido a 100 metros, espero entiendas. Mira varias fotos de desde la torre aqui en Sky


----------



## Poligono

forestoso said:


> ¿Sera cierto que le van a dar una superficie tan grande ?


Deben ser 4 hectáreas, las 4 mil hectáreas son un error.



forestoso said:


> Hola Poligono,
> 
> las imagenes de los estadios deben ser equivalente como a 1000 m del ojo humano. Dado que han sido hechas por satelites.
> 
> No creo para nada que sea como a 100 m, Si estas en la parte mas alta de la torre del estadio nacional tienes un angulo mas parecido a 100 metros, espero entiendas. Mira varias fotos de desde la torre aqui en Sky


Sí entiendo, en realidad la escala de 100 metros no se refiere exactamente a los estadios, si no más bien a la escala de la imagen del terreno la cual se usó para hacer las comparaciones, ósea todas las imágenes de los estadios que se han comparado fueron tomadas de la escala de 100 m que ofrece el maps google.


----------



## Mr.Bennish

Peru tiene los que estadios. El de la u es increible, pero me gusta mucho el de cristal por lo chiquito.


----------



## Poligono

Y me di tiempo para hacer esta comparación que pongo debajo, de diferentes estadios, a los 4 más grandes estadios peruanos, le sumé los estadios de México (Azteca), Río de Janeiro (Maracaná), Roma (Olímpico), Sao Paulo (Morumbí), Milán (San Siro) y Manchester (Old Trafford).










En unos días espero hacer la comparación de otros estadios, entre ellos: el Santiago Bernabeu (Madrid), Nou Camp (Barcelona), Bombonera (Boca Juniors), Centenario (Montevideo), Saint Denis (París), New Wembley (Londres), Olímpico (Berlín), Allianz Arena (Munich), Do Dragao (Porto), Delle Alpi (Turín) aunque este estadio ya fue demolido, espero encontrar todavía una imagen antigua, y quizás algunos otros estadios más, acepto sugerencias.

PD. También voy a revisar la corrección hecha anteriormente de los estadios Monumental de River Plate y el Monumental de Gremio, pues pude haber cometido un error en esos estadios, todas las demás correcciones están bien hechas.


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buenas las comparaciones. Podemos asi darnos cuenta de la magnitud de estos colosos. Saludos.


----------



## MONINCC

Poligono muy bien, gracias, muchas gracias... haces lo que siempre quice hacer 

Porfavor, tambien podrias hacer unas comparaciones con otros estadios, que aunque no son muy grandes, tambien son catedrales del futbol. 

Mis pedidos: Argentina: Cilindro mágico de Avellaneda, Gigante de Arroyito; Brasil: estadio del Gremio y el Mineirao, Mexico: Estadio Azul y el olimpico universitario; Inglaterra: Stanford Bridge y el estadio del Mancher City (modelo no usual de estadio ingles); España: Mestalla y el Vicente Calderon (Atletico Madrid)... y el estadio del Monaco del principado del Monaco, este ultimo es recontra chico pero es una joyita.

Talves me ignores, pero espero que al menos tengas en cuenta algunos de mi lista, jajaja. 

Pd: Me parece que de los peruanos solo pondrias el Monumental de la U y el Nacional en tus proximas comparaciones; de los demas ya tenemos la suficiente idea de su tamaño.


----------



## Victor23peru

BRAVAZZZAASSS LAS KOMPARACIONES KE BIEN KE TRES I KON EL SAN MARKOS 4 ESTADIOS SAKEN LA KARA X EL PERU ME GUSTA EL MONUMENTAL DE LA U, EL NACIONAL DE LIMONTA Y EL DE LA UNSA DE AREKIPA SIGUE ASI COOOLLLL^^


----------



## mkografo

El de la UNSA parece ligeramente + grande q el Nacional de Lima, sobre todo en sus tribunas populares y en la preferencial.


----------



## forestoso

*Versiones contradictorias*

En el primer articulo hablan de 5 hectareas que es bastante realista 
o sea como 4 ha para un estadio con tribunas y 1 ha para un campo auxiliar.

El otro articulo es exagerado: 4000 ha para que especulen con las tierras. 

*Cienciano es solo un equipo, no una institución*
http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/edicio...-20/cienciano-solo-equipo-no-institucion.html

Un televisor, unas cuantas copas y S/.60 es todo su patrimonio
¿Cuántos años ya tiene como presidente?
De 1987 a 1990 y de 1994 hasta hoy. 


¿A cuánto asciende el presupuesto anual del club?
Ustedes dijeron que gané nueve millones en esos años en los que ganamos títulos internacionales. No es así. Desde hace dos años cobramos por derechos de televisión y auspicios como club grande. Manejamos un presupuesto de un millón y medio de dólares anual.

*
¿Y ha sido imposible crecer en infraestructura?
Es difícil conseguir un terreno, no hemos recibido el apoyo político, pero ya hemos registrado legalmente el terreno de Oropesa.


Pero es un donativo...
El presidente regional de Cusco nos lo facilitó. El alcalde de Oropesa nos dijo que estaba ese terreno, que pertenecía a un colegio agropecuario y no había sido ocupado.*

¿Y cómo van a financiar la construcción?
El Proyecto Gol nos debe tocar este año. Hemos firmado con dos empresas de Camisea para que nos den cada una 150 mil dólares.


¿La inversión se va entonces en el plantel?
Primero quisimos ser fuertes deportivamente. Si no, no tendrías auspicios, televisión, nada.


¿*El patrimonio del club es solo un televisor LG, 60 soles y las copas?
Sí, pero ahora también serán esas cinco hectáreas de Oropesa. *

¿No quedaron ingresos importantes por la venta de algunos jugadores?
Lo de Mostto y Fernández no pasaron de 200 mil dólares. Juntando a todos no llegan ni al millón. Acasiete y Julio García se fueron como jugadores libres, no dejaron nada.


Los más críticos dicen que usted vive del club
Yo no vivo del club, desde niño he tenido comodidades. Mi padre es un hacendado, he estudiado en el mejor colegio, soy ingeniero zootecnista y administrador de empresas. 


¿Y es cierto que se ha asociado con un señor de apellido Garcés para constituir la empresa SIGA y maneja la logística de Cienciano?
Sí, es una empresa que se dedica a las importaciones de aparatos médicos, pero lo otro no tiene nada que ver.


ENFOQUE
PEDRO CANELO

*Revertirán terrenos para parque zonal si no construyen estadio en Oropesa*

http://www.diarioelsoldecusco.com/index/?idn=5824

La Municipalidad Distrital de Oropesa y el Gobierno Regional de Cusco, advierten que se podría revertir el terreno cedido al Club Cienciano, para poder destinarlo a un proyecto de recreación zonal, si hasta el 30 de este mes, la directiva del Club Cienciano, no inicia la construcción del estadio deportivo en el distrito de Oropesa.

El Gobierno Regional de Cusco (GR), mediante un documento emitido por la oficina de Asesoría Legal, dará un ultimátum el Presidente del Club Cienciano de Cusco, Congresista Juvenal Silva, para que de inicio al proyecto de Construcción del Estadio Deportivo en el distrito de Oropesa.

Esta información fue revelada por el alcalde de ese distrito Mario Samanez Yáñez, quién preciso que el plazo para el inicio de la construcción del complejo deportivo, para el equipo rojo será solo hasta el 30 de este mes.

De no iniciarse el proyecto de construcción, el (GR) de Cusco, a petición del Alcalde de Oropesa, suscribirán convenio, para que en dichos terrenos, se construya un centro de recreación para la juventud cuzqueña y Oropesana.

Hace 4 años atrás, el (GR) de Cusco, dono al Club Cienciano, más de cuatro mil hectáreas de terreno en la comunidad de Chinakara, con el compromiso de que los directivos del Club Cienciano, construyan su estadio, sin que hasta la fecha se haya concretizado la obra.

No obstante, el Congresista y Presidente del Club Cienciano, Juvenal Silva, habría manifestado, no contar con ningún documento oficial, que le certifique que los terrenos pertenecen al Club rojo.


----------



## Poligono

*Estadios*

En la siguiente página.


----------



## skyperu34

Me gusta el estadio de Abancay, se veria mucho mas chevere con el doble de alto en las tribunas. Buenas fotos, cada vez veo tomas novedosas e mas interesantes.


----------



## invasorzim

skyperu34 said:


> Me gusta el estadio de Abancay, se veria mucho mas chevere con el doble de alto en las tribunas. Buenas fotos, cada vez veo tomas novedosas e mas interesantes.


Y también se ve que tienen el cesped bien cuidado. Efectivamente, se vería mejor con tribunas más grandes, parece que hay espacio para construirlas.


----------



## Redwhite

Poligono said:


> Encontré esta muy buena foto del Garcilaso.
> 
> Los créditos a quien corresponda.


Una imagen mas clara....se puede ver la plaza Wanchaq a la izquierda.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

que chevere se ve cusco desde el aire


----------



## Peruanito2010

*Estadio Universidad Mayor de San Marcos*

Seria bueno k Perú juegue contra Bolivia en el estadio, Universidad Mayor de San Marcos, total ya estamos eliminados , a ver si unimos fuerzas y x ahi nos escuchan los dirigentes, LA NETA S CAMBIAR DE AIRES NO, saludos Kim_Sito

:banana: Sudamerica Unida sin chile:banana::lol::nuts:


----------



## brian_cusco13

buena foto del estadio de cusco!!


----------



## Peruanito2010

muy xevere ese Stade, xevere


----------



## Peruanito2010

Este Stade s IMPRESIONANTE, ojala Perú juegue alli para las clasificatorias al mundial 2014, Arriba Perú


----------



## Peruanito2010

Que podemos hacer para k Perú juegue contra Bolivia en el Stade Olimpico de San Marcos, seria bueno estar probando en los amistosos a la seleccion en los Stades de todo el Perú, llamese 

Stade San Marcos (La Mejor Opción)
Stade Alejandro Villanueva
Stade Huancayo
Stade EnriqueTorres Belos (Puno)
Stade Miguel Grau (Piura)
Stade Garcielazo ( Cuzco)
Stade Unsa (Arequipa)
Stade Mansiche (Trujillo)
Stade Max Austin (Loreto)
Stade 25 de Noviembre (Moquegua)
Stade Jorge Basadre (Tacna)
Stade Manuel Rivera Sanchez ( Chimbote)

Hagan Algo x fisssssssssss


----------



## invasorzim

Creo que la federación ya pidió a la FIFA jugar en Matute para el partido con Bolivia, estaba inscrito como sede alterna.

En cuanto a San Marcos, lo van a reutilizar para conciertos pero no habilitan oriente ni occidente. Saben si es por problemas estructurales, problema de accesos o son las 2 cosas? Porque de estructura no creo que sea el problema. Lo que le falta son butacas y algunos acabados, en si el estadio está bueno.


----------



## RoVi

*Estadio Virgen de Chapi*


----------



## peruanito

Wou que tal estadio el de Arequipa, que pena que este suspendido para los espectaculos a puertas cerradas, se extraña la presencia del Infierno, y del Leon.

Por cierto deberian dar prioridad a las provincias para poder ver a la seleccion, Lima no es el Perú Basta de Centralismo!!!!:bash:


----------



## sajinito

peruanito said:


> Wou que tal estadio el de Arequipa, que pena que este suspendido para los espectaculos a puertas cerradas, se extraña la presencia del Infierno, y del Leon.
> 
> Por cierto deberian dar prioridad a las provincias para poder ver a la seleccion, Lima no es el Perú Basta de Centralismo!!!!:bash:


Ese campo del estadio de la UNSA deberìan arregarlo, igual q el perìmetro, todo terroso y descuidado, no es posible q tremendo estadio tenga un campo en esas condiciones. Un poco màs y se parece al estadio Miguel Grau del Callao que es una verguenza. El campo del estadio de la U tambièn da pena....solo arreglan algo para partidos de la selecciòn, y esto es. Un campo bonito y bien cuidado jala gente, acude màs publico y vende màs con avisos publicitarios, parece q de eso no se dan cuenta algunos dirigentes. Al menos en estadios del interior se està avanzando, Chimbote, Cuzco, Iquitos, Moquegua, etc.


----------



## Indochine

RoVi said:


>


Impresionantes las imagenes del estadio de la UNSA, pense que en las tribunas de occidente y oriente ya estaban con sillas en su totalidad.
Se nota que se han copiado bastante al diseño del estadio nacional, al pareser es mas ancho que el estadio nacional ya que tiene arena para las pruebas de salto.


----------



## Peruanito2010

K amistosos se vienen para la selección Peruana???


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Al paso que va, muy probable que cerremos parea jugar en febrero ante San Marino :lol: :lol:

Hablando en serio, para hablar de deportes ya esta el tema en El Jiron sobre nuestro mundo deportivo.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Jean_Pierre said:


> *Al paso que va, muy probable que cerremos parea jugar en febrero ante San Marino *:lol: :lol:
> 
> Hablando en serio, para hablar de deportes ya esta el tema en El Jiron sobre nuestro mundo deportivo.


Y el colmo sería que perdiéramos contra San Marino, bueno, yendo al tema, el estadio monumentalde Arequipa es un coloso provinciano, me encanta que fué construído con el sudor de los arequipeños, eso demuestra el puro huevo que tienen.


----------



## MONINCC

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Y el colmo sería que perdiéramos contra San Marino, bueno, yendo al tema, el estadio monumentalde Arequipa es un coloso provinciano, me encanta que fué construído con el sudor de los arequipeños, eso demuestra el puro huevo que tienen.


Hasta con el Vaticano podriamos perder...

Cada vez que miro el estadio de la UNSA me pregunto porque la UNSAAC tiene solo una chacra de estadio? :bash:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

MONINCC said:


> Hasta con el Vaticano podriamos perder...
> 
> Cada vez que miro el estadio de la UNSA me pregunto porque la UNSAAC tiene solo una chacra de estadio? :bash:


Por los bolivarianos del 07 y nada más....

Creo que Cusco o Trujillo deberían organizar los juegos bolivarianos!!!!


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Como Lima organizo los JJBB en el 47 y Arequipa en el 97, lo justo es que Trujillo los organize en el 2017 (para respetar la tradicion del 7).


----------



## chikobestia

*Matute*

Algunas fotos del Estadio Alejandro Villanueva "Matute", de ayer Domingo en el partido contra SC.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Vacio se ve mucho mejor :lol: :lol: :lol:

Se le ve bien los asientos. Y recien me doy cuenta que la tribuna Norte es mas pequeña de espacio que Sur, sabrian sus arquitectos e ingenieros que años despues la barra de la U se pondria alli?


----------



## kikethegreat

^^ lo q pasa es que este año alargaron por asi decir las tribunas de occidente y oriente hacia norte.


----------



## Poligono

Muy buenas fotos del estadio de Alianza, las butacas lo han rejuvenecido.


----------



## Poligono

^^ Esta es la siguiente lámina que quiero subir al foro, pero pesa más de 5 megas y no lo puedo cargar con el imageshack, solo me da este tamaño, por lo que estoy pensando subirlo al rapidshare para que lo descarguen quienes quieran verla, si alguien conoce de algún servidor de imágenes que pueda subir esta imagen tan grande le agradecería que me pase el dato.

Son 90 estadios de Latinoamérica, dentro de los cuales 10 son peruanos.


----------



## Indochine

^^
que tal chambon seeker Poligono
Y si pruebas el photobucket, o esa lamina lo partes en 4 y lo cuelgas seguido para que paresca uno solo ya sea d forma horizontal o vertical.


----------



## chikobestia

Es por eso que se redujo el espacio de la tribuna Norte(nunca se llena), y aumento por los lados Oriente y Occidente para los locales




Jean_Pierre said:


> Vacio se ve mucho mejor :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ,sabrian sus arquitectos e ingenieros que años despues la barra de la U se pondria alli?


----------



## MONINCC

Muy grandes las fotos de Matute.

Pd: Polígono, intena con tynipic.com haber... y si no se puede, con Rapidshare nomas será.


----------



## Poligono

Bueno, aquí está.

http://rapidshare.com/files/305272398/estadios_latinoamericanos.PNG.html


----------



## MONINCC

Gracias Polígono, supongo que es la colección definitiva de estadios latinoamericanos.


----------



## mkografo

nunca me había dado cuenta de q la tribuna norte era mas pequeña:nuts:


----------



## Indochine

mkografo said:


> nunca me había dado cuenta de q la tribuna norte era mas pequeña:nuts:


^^
lo que pasa es que este año alargaron por asi decir las tribunas de occidente y oriente hacia norte. 
Quizas con la infundada idea de hacer sentir menos a la Trinchera en un clasico.


----------



## chikobestia

o simplemente darle prioridad de entrada a los hinchas locales como lo hacen en la mayoria de estadio del mundo.



Indochine said:


> ^^
> lo que pasa es que este año alargaron por asi decir las tribunas de occidente y oriente hacia norte.
> Quizas con la infundada idea de hacer sentir menos a la Trinchera en un clasico.


----------



## Inyector

Como sabrán, el estadio San Martín de Porres de propiedad del IPD pero cedido al club Sporting Cristal por cierto tiempo; tiene la tribuna sur en el filo del acantilado del río Rímac. En unos videos de la Muncipalidad de Lima, veo que en las imágenes de la ampliación de la vía expresa de evitamiento, el estadio está con la tribuna oriente al filo de los acantilados; mejor dicho girado 90º. 

¿Error en el video, o tienen planeado re-orientar la ubicacion del estadio girandolo 90º a la derecha?


----------



## Oscar10

*Se ve bien el estadio de Matute en las fotos..seria paja mostrar tbm su fachada o el ingreso principal..*


----------



## Indochine

*Las afueras del estadio nacional esta mañana.*


----------



## MicroX

Vi ese video de los avances del Rosas Pampa, pero ya ha pasado un buen tiempo. Ahora en que esta el Rosas Pampa? Alguien de Huaraz puede tomar fotos de los avances?


----------



## Poligono

MONINCC said:


> Gracias Polígono, supongo que es la colección definitiva de estadios latinoamericanos.


Voy a intentar poner la imagen cortada en 2 partes, para que la puedan apreciar todos, espero que lo pueda hacer, y por ahora la última lámina que pienso colocar es una exclusiva de estadios peruanos, ya lo estoy editando, así que en unos días la subo cuando la tenga lista, espero no tener contratiempos para terminarla, y con esa lámina no creo que tenga problemas pues es más chica que esta que no pude subir, saludos.


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> *Las afueras del estadio nacional esta mañana.*


Gracias por la fotos Indochine.



MicroX said:


> Vi ese video de los avances del Rosas Pampa, pero ya ha pasado un buen tiempo. Ahora en que esta el Rosas Pampa? Alguien de Huaraz puede tomar fotos de los avances?


En una nota posteada aquí se decía que se inauguraría el 5 de diciembre, lo cual no parece improbable, ya que en el video se ve que los trabajos estaban bien avanzados, aunque nunca se colocó la fuente de la noticia, por lo que todavía no se puede tomar nada como oficial.


----------



## Poligono

...


----------



## Poligono

Salió :banana:


----------



## Poligono

^^ La imagen está cortada en 2 partes de manera horizontal, por lo que si quieren poder apreciarla completa descárguenla en este link:

http://rapidshare.com/files/305272398/estadios_latinoamericanos.PNG.html

90 estadios latinoamericanos, entre ellos 10 peruanos.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*Obras de Ampliacion*

Hola,

Notocias acerca del progreso en la ampliacion de los estadios Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca) y del estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon (Huanuco) :

*Rescinden contrato para obras en estadio Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca)
*( *http://www.elregionalcajamarca.com/...to-para-obras-en-estadio-heroes-de-san-ramon/* )

*Obras se paralizan en estadio Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca)*
( *http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com/noticia/obras-se-paralizan-en-estadio-heroes-de-san-ramon/* )


*COMENZARON OBRAS DE AMPLIACIÓN (2da etapa) DE ESTADIO "HERACLIO TAPIA" DE HUÁNUCO*
( *http://www.ipd.gob.pe/huanuco* )

Para la segunda etapa, se construirá la tribuna de occidente, lo que actualmente constituye la tribuna preferencial que será demolida, y en su lugar se levantará una moderna infraestructura para 15 mil espectadores y tendrá además camerinos, salón auditorio, sala de prensa, enfermería, cafetería, servicios higiénicos y otros. El costo de la segunda etapa representará una inversión de 11 millones de nuevos soles. 

El alcalde señaló además, que el estadio tendrá iluminación artificial, tablero electrónico, pantalla gigante de TV y posiblemente la cancha será de grass sintético. Además, se completará el anillo de tribunas por los 4 costados con lo cual el estadio albergará a más de 25 mil espectadores.

*SUPERVISION DE OBRA DEL ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON (Huanuco)*
( *http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/displayimage.php?album=136&pos=6* )


Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## fundicionurbano

alguien sabe como van los avances en el estadio rosas pampa de huaraz


----------



## Poligono

*Nuevo estadio de Sporting Cristal*



Inyector said:


> Como sabrán, el estadio San Martín de Porres de propiedad del IPD pero cedido al club Sporting Cristal por cierto tiempo; tiene la tribuna sur en el filo del acantilado del río Rímac. En unos videos de la Muncipalidad de Lima, veo que en las imágenes de la ampliación de la vía expresa de evitamiento, el estadio está con la tribuna oriente al filo de los acantilados; mejor dicho girado 90º.
> 
> ¿Error en el video, o tienen planeado re-orientar la ubicacion del estadio girandolo 90º a la derecha?


Ya que mencionas al “estadio” de Cristal, justamente estaba por proponer la discusión de un posible nuevo estadio para los rimenses.

Creo que el Sporting Cristal por ser un club importante en el país debería pensar no en lo inmediato pero si en un mediano plazo la construcción de un estadio propio, el San Martín es útil por el momento, aunque no puede jugar partidos importantes por ejemplo contra la U o Alianza ni tampoco instancias decisivas de Copa Libertadores ni Sudamericana.

Su ventaja es que se encuentra junto al distrito que más se identifica con el Cristal, por lo que para un grueso de sus hinchas les es más fácil acudir a los partidos, pero el terreno en donde está construido no permite pensar en una remodelación y mucho menos ampliación, pues está rodeado de pistas por un lado y por el río Rímac por el otro que le va quitando espacio, tan así que una tribuna popular no se habilita por que su derrumbe puede ocurrir en cualquier momento.

Por esto creo que Cristal debería pensar en construir un estadio de gran capacidad el cual lo podría construir en fases hasta alcanzar su máxima capacidad, que tendría que ser apta para poder jugar finales de competiciones internacionales, en un inicio podría empezar por tener 15 mil ó 20 mil personas, las ampliaciones deberían venir posteriormente y de acuerdo a la economía y demanda para hacerlo. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Poligono

*Nuevo estadio de Sporting Cristal*

Y viendo en google earth encontré un terreno que me parece apropiado para la construcción de un estadio, por su ubicación y espacio, queda en la avenida Pizarro en el Rímac y lo cruzan las avenidas de Morro de Arica y Tarapacá, pero tengo la duda de lo que pueda ser, tal ves una huaca, aunque lo creo casi imposible por lo que se puede ver, pero me parece extraño que tan buen terreno se encuentre sin que nadie le de provecho en medio de la ciudad, aquí presento la imagen.

Me refiero a este terreno, queda justamente en el distrito del Rímac, por lo cual su ubicación es perfecta para la hinchada celeste y propicia para que se incremente en ese sector con una eventual construcción de un estadio, además queda muy cerca del complejo deportivo del Cristal, La Florida que esta a solo unas cuadras y en donde entrenan el equipo profesional y las categorías menores.

El espacio del terreno también es perfecto, pues de sobra puede construirse un estadio de grandes dimensiones, bien podría caber el estadio Monumental de la U, junto con un coliseo y un campo de entrenamiento, en las imágenes siguientes pueden apreciarlo.

1 El terreno que menciono es el que esta marcado en rojo, lo que está marcado en azul es el campo de entrenamiento de Cristal, La Florida, y lo que marqué en verde es un espacio el cual en parte esta ocupado por una base militar creo y terrenos baldíos más hacia el cerro, y me parece que tiene el potencial para convertirse en un complejo multideportivo, algo así como una sede social, lógicamente para Cristal adquirir estos terrenos sería casi como soñar, pero remarco el potencial que tiene todo ese espacio que en gran parte no tiene uso.










2 En esta imagen se puede apreciar mejor el terreno que está marcado por un círculo rojo y su ubicación, y en la parte superior se ve La Florida marcado por un círculo azul.










3 Y esta es una imagen mucho más cercana del terreno, junto su encuentra el colegio Ricardo Bentín.










Y a continuación, lo que podría ser:

4 Pueden ver que fácilmente caben en el terreno los estadios San Martín, Matute y el coliseo Amauta, perfecto para construir un estadio, un coliseo y un campo alterno de entrenamiento.










5 Y aquí una comparación del espacio que tiene el terreno y lo que podría ser.



















Si pues, cuánto puede estar costando ese terreno, pero si acaso el Cristal lo pudiera adquirir, tendría el espacio suficiente para construir su propio estadio, además de otras instalaciones deportivas como un coliseo, que lo harían crecer como institución y lo mejor de todo es que lograría conservar la tradición de ser un equipo rimense, ojala se le pueda dar un buen uso a ese terreno y si es para el deporte mejor.


----------



## sergegrone

Indochine said:


> ^^
> lo que pasa es que este año alargaron por asi decir las tribunas de occidente y oriente hacia norte.
> Quizas con la infundada idea de hacer sentir menos a la Trinchera en un clasico.


Bueno, eso no se necesita xDDDD

Yendo al tema en serio...esas "ampliaciones" también se dieron para darle un lugar a la barra de Oriente del equipo limeño rival de turno (U, Cristal, Boys, Muni) ya que los conflictos en Oriente eran un tema incómodo. Es algo similar a lo que están haciendo en el Monumental de River.

No sé si lo de Occidente sea lo mismo, pero siempre hubieron broncas entre la barra de la U y la gente de Alianza de Occidente, así que supongo que es algo análogo.



chikobestia said:


> Algunas fotos del Estadio Alejandro Villanueva "Matute", de ayer Domingo en el partido contra SC.


Muy buenas fotos, la verdad...¿cómo conseguiste las del mediotiempo desde Oriente? Lástima que la desgracia que hizo Carlos Franco con sus "palcos" sea la vedette en esas imágenes.

Dios quiera que se logre dar luz verde para el proyecto de Augusto Ortiz, e estadio necesita una refacción...la famosa "Alameda del Deporte" que inauguró el alcalde de La Victoria es una desgracia y no tiene nada que ver con la idea original.


----------



## chikobestia

Fue antes del inicio del partido, yo estuve en Oriente, mi hermano trabaja en Telefonica y tuvo que bajar a la cancha y aprovecho en tomar las fotos.



sergegrone said:


> Bueno, eso no se necesita xDDDD
> 
> Muy buenas fotos, la verdad...¿cómo conseguiste las del mediotiempo desde Oriente?


----------



## Inyector

Poligono said:


> Y viendo en google earth encontré un terreno que me parece apropiado para la construcción de un estadio, por su ubicación y espacio, queda en la avenida Pizarro en el Rímac y lo cruzan las avenidas de Morro de Arica y Tarapacá, pero tengo la duda de lo que pueda ser, tal ves una huaca, aunque lo creo casi imposible por lo que se puede ver, pero me parece extraño que tan buen terreno se encuentre sin que nadie le de provecho en medio de la ciudad, aquí presento la imagen.
> 
> Me refiero a este terreno, queda justamente en el distrito del Rímac, por lo cual su ubicación es perfecta para la hinchada celeste y propicia para que se incremente en ese sector con una eventual construcción de un estadio, además queda muy cerca del complejo deportivo del Cristal, La Florida que esta a solo unas cuadras y en donde entrenan el equipo profesional y las categorías menores.
> 
> El espacio del terreno también es perfecto, pues de sobra puede construirse un estadio de grandes dimensiones, bien podría caber el estadio Monumental de la U, junto con un coliseo y un campo de entrenamiento, en las imágenes siguientes pueden apreciarlo.
> 
> 1 El terreno que menciono es el que esta marcado en rojo, lo que está marcado en azul es el campo de entrenamiento de Cristal, La Florida, y lo que marqué en verde es un espacio el cual en parte esta ocupado por una base militar creo y terrenos baldíos más hacia el cerro, y me parece que tiene el potencial para convertirse en un complejo multideportivo, algo así como una sede social, lógicamente para Cristal adquirir estos terrenos sería casi como soñar, pero remarco el potencial que tiene todo ese espacio que en gran parte no tiene uso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 En esta imagen se puede apreciar mejor el terreno que está marcado por un círculo rojo y su ubicación, y en la parte superior se ve La Florida marcado por un círculo azul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Y esta es una imagen mucho más cercana del terreno, junto su encuentra el colegio Ricardo Bentín.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y a continuación, lo que podría ser:
> 
> 4 Pueden ver que fácilmente caben en el terreno los estadios San Martín, Matute y el coliseo Amauta, perfecto para construir un estadio, un coliseo y un campo alterno de entrenamiento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Y aquí una comparación del espacio que tiene el terreno y lo que podría ser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si pues, cuánto puede estar costando ese terreno, pero si acaso el Cristal lo pudiera adquirir, tendría el espacio suficiente para construir su propio estadio, además de otras instalaciones deportivas como un coliseo, que lo harían crecer como institución y lo mejor de todo es que lograría conservar la tradición de ser un equipo rimense, ojala se le pueda dar un buen uso a ese terreno y si es para el deporte mejor.


Cuando Nossar estuvo en el club celeste, propuso comprar el terreno del Club de Tiro del Rímac, para construir ahi un estadio. Dicho proyecto contemplaba la construcción por etapas, siendo la primera para 20 000 personas y finalmente para 40 000.

Al salir Nossar del club, no sé en que habrá terminado la idea. Pero creo que ay que tomar en cuenta ciertos aspectos, creo que los posibles túneles que planea construir la Municipalidad de Lima para unir San Juan de Lurigancho con el Rímac. ocuparán los terrenos del Club de Tiro. De no ser así, dicho espacio (el club de tiro) sería una buena opción para construir un estadio ahi, ya que actualmente se utiliza para conciertos y no se ejercen competencias deportivas.


----------



## Indochine

Poligono said:


> Y viendo en google earth encontré un terreno que me parece apropiado para la construcción de un estadio, por su ubicación y espacio, queda en la avenida Pizarro en el Rímac y lo cruzan las avenidas de Morro de Arica y Tarapacá, pero tengo la duda de lo que pueda ser, tal ves una huaca, aunque lo creo casi imposible por lo que se puede ver, pero me parece extraño que tan buen terreno se encuentre sin que nadie le de provecho en medio de la ciudad, aquí presento la imagen.


Exelente trabajo Poligono con los estadios a escala y ese terreno en pleno rimac.
Aunque personalmente me gustaria que ese terreno cerca a pizarro se convierta en un gran parque por la falta de area verde en esa zona y ayudaria en mejorar la imagen, o en una villa deportiva.

Esa zona quisas podria emperorar con las malas barras bravas que van a los estadios por lo cerrado de las calles y un hipotetico estadio de medianas proporciones, pero en el club del tiro esta a lado de grandes avenidas podria ser un gran estadio ahi ya que tendra facil acceso a las salidas y mas control.


----------



## loganmsc

Poligono en esa lista que pusiste facil entran el Estadio Huancayo con 20000 espectadoresy tambien el estadio de tacna y ayacucho que tambien tienen una capacidad similar,habria que agregar el estadio de Huanuco que actualmente llega alos 15000 con las obras hechas.


----------



## forestoso

*Polvora en gallinazo*



Poligono said:


> Y viendo en google earth encontré un terreno que me parece apropiado para la construcción de un estadio, por su ubicación y espacio, queda en la avenida Pizarro en el Rímac y lo cruzan las avenidas de Morro de Arica y Tarapacá, pero tengo la duda de lo que pueda ser, tal ves una huaca, aunque lo creo casi imposible por lo que se puede ver, pero me parece extraño que tan buen terreno se encuentre sin que nadie le de provecho en medio de la ciudad, aquí presento la imagen.
> 
> Me refiero a este terreno, queda justamente en el distrito del Rímac, por lo cual su ubicación es perfecta para la hinchada celeste y propicia para que se incremente en ese sector con una eventual construcción de un estadio, además queda muy cerca del complejo deportivo del Cristal, La Florida que esta a solo unas cuadras y en donde entrenan el equipo profesional y las categorías menores.
> 
> El espacio del terreno también es perfecto, pues de sobra puede construirse un estadio de grandes dimensiones, bien podría caber el estadio Monumental de la U, junto con un coliseo y un campo de entrenamiento, en las imágenes siguientes pueden apreciarlo.
> 
> 1 El terreno que menciono es el que esta marcado en rojo, lo que está marcado en azul es el campo de entrenamiento de Cristal, La Florida, y lo que marqué en verde es un espacio el cual en parte esta ocupado por una base militar creo y terrenos baldíos más hacia el cerro, y me parece que tiene el potencial para convertirse en un complejo multideportivo, algo así como una sede social, lógicamente para Cristal adquirir estos terrenos sería casi como soñar, pero remarco el potencial que tiene todo ese espacio que en gran parte no tiene uso.
> 
> 
> 2 En esta imagen se puede apreciar mejor el terreno que está marcado por un círculo rojo y su ubicación, y en la parte superior se ve La Florida marcado por un círculo azul.
> 
> 3 Y esta es una imagen mucho más cercana del terreno, junto su encuentra el colegio Ricardo Bentín.
> 
> Y a continuación, lo que podría ser:
> 
> 4 Pueden ver que fácilmente caben en el terreno los estadios San Martín, Matute y el coliseo Amauta, perfecto para construir un estadio, un coliseo y un campo alterno de entrenamiento.
> 5 Y aquí una comparación del espacio que tiene el terreno y lo que podría ser.
> 
> Si pues, cuánto puede estar costando ese terreno, pero si acaso el Cristal lo pudiera adquirir, tendría el espacio suficiente para construir su propio estadio, además de otras instalaciones deportivas como un coliseo, que lo harían crecer como institución y lo mejor de todo es que lograría conservar la tradición de ser un equipo rimense, ojala se le pueda dar un buen uso a ese terreno y si es para el deporte mejor.


 No quiero pecar de aguafiestas, pero esos espacios deberian ser para áreas verdes, por lo menos las que estan en los cerros o circundantes. Ya que al Rimac y a zonas aledañas le hacen bastante falta.

Zonas cercas a cerros corren la misma suerte del Monumental al estar encajonadas y estas son un peligro por las barras bravas. Esperemos que el tema de la violencia disminuya un poco con la prolongación de la javier prado.

La infraestructura deportiva es mejor para que la gente practique deporte, ya que con todos los costos y riesgos los espectadores prefieren ver los partidos por televisión.

No se necesitan muchos estadios de gran capacidad, a menos que sea en Buenos Aires ya que es la ciudad que tiene la mayor cantidad de equipos en primera en el mundo. 
A mi me gusta mas el DESCENTRALIZADO, una pena que el Bolo se va a segunda, pero ojalá entren equipos de Cajamarca, Ica, Huanuco, Puno que hace tiempo no tienen representante.


----------



## Poligono

Inyector said:


> Cuando Nossar estuvo en el club celeste, propuso comprar el terreno del Club de Tiro del Rímac, para construir ahi un estadio. Dicho proyecto contemplaba la construcción por etapas, siendo la primera para 20 000 personas y finalmente para 40 000.
> 
> Al salir Nossar del club, no sé en que habrá terminado la idea. Pero creo que ay que tomar en cuenta ciertos aspectos, creo que los posibles túneles que planea construir la Municipalidad de Lima para unir San Juan de Lurigancho con el Rímac. ocuparán los terrenos del Club de Tiro. De no ser así, dicho espacio (el club de tiro) sería una buena opción para construir un estadio ahi, ya que actualmente se utiliza para conciertos y no se ejercen competencias deportivas.


Interesante lo que cuentas, aunque yo creo que el terreno que yo propongo tiene una mejor ubicación por los accesos, tiene más avenidas por donde se puede llegar, mientras que el club de tiro está arrinconado por cerros y solo tiene una sola avenida para llegar a esa zona.

En todo caso, si la idea ya se propuso a pesar que no se llegó a concretar seguramente ya debe existir la inquietud en los dirigentes de Cristal la adquisición de un terreno para la construcción de un estadio propio.



Indochine said:


> Exelente trabajo Poligono con los estadios a escala y ese terreno en pleno rimac.
> Aunque personalmente me gustaria que ese terreno cerca a pizarro se convierta en un gran parque por la falta de area verde en esa zona y ayudaria en mejorar la imagen, o en una villa deportiva.
> 
> Esa zona quisas podria emperorar con las malas barras bravas que van a los estadios por lo cerrado de las calles y un hipotetico estadio de medianas proporciones, pero en el club del tiro esta a lado de grandes avenidas podria ser un gran estadio ahi ya que tendra facil acceso a las salidas y mas control.


Un parque abierto al público sería también una buena alternativa para ese gran terreno, aunque veo muy difícil que eso vaya a ocurrir, en todo caso al convertirse en un espacio deportivo también podría ser bueno, pues el césped de los campos de fútbol sería un pulmón para la zona.

Y por los accesos, yo creo que si se construyera ahí un estadio se generaría la necesidad de mejorar los accesos y se podría ensanchar la av. pues como se puede apreciar hay espacio de sobra para poder hacerlo, y esto contribuiría con un mejor tránsito para la zona y al mejoramiento de la misma, yo creo más bien que un estadio bien podría ser un factor que ayude a revalorizar ese lugar, claro esta que se tendrían que mejoran los mecanismo de seguridad contra las barras bravas, luego de eso no veo más inconvenientes.



loganmsc said:


> Poligono en esa lista que pusiste facil entran el Estadio Huancayo con 20000 espectadoresy tambien el estadio de tacna y ayacucho que tambien tienen una capacidad similar,habria que agregar el estadio de Huanuco que actualmente llega alos 15000 con las obras hechas.


Los estadios que me mencionas los estoy por poner en una lámina exclusiva de estadios peruanos, por ahora creo que serán 50, aunque talvez me anime por aumentar la cifra, saludos.



forestoso said:


> No quiero pecar de aguafiestas, pero esos espacios deberian ser para áreas verdes, por lo menos las que estan en los cerros o circundantes. Ya que al Rimac y a zonas aledañas le hacen bastante falta.
> 
> Zonas cercas a cerros corren la misma suerte del Monumental al estar encajonadas y estas son un peligro por las barras bravas. Esperemos que el tema de la violencia disminuya un poco con la prolongación de la javier prado.
> 
> La infraestructura deportiva es mejor para que la gente practique deporte, ya que con todos los costos y riesgos los espectadores prefieren ver los partidos por televisión.
> 
> No se necesitan muchos estadios de gran capacidad, a menos que sea en Buenos Aires ya que es la ciudad que tiene la mayor cantidad de equipos en primera en el mundo.
> A mi me gusta mas el DESCENTRALIZADO, una pena que el Bolo se va a segunda, pero ojalá entren equipos de Cajamarca, Ica, Huanuco, Puno que hace tiempo no tienen representante.


Un parque también sería beneficioso para el lugar ya que no cuenta con áreas verdes, el hecho es que eso es muy poco probable que el terreno baldío que señalo se destine para dicho fin, lo mismo con en el club de tiro del Rímac que colinda con los cerros, y por eso otra buena opción sería la construcción de un complejo deportivo, pues este con los campos de fútbol que tendría se convertiría en un pulmón para la zona.

Y por supuesto que también quiero que el fútbol se descentralice, pero tampoco es que eso signifique que los clubes de Lima no puedan crecer, y el S. Cristal es un club importante en el país, tanto que es uno de los 2 únicos equipos que han jugado la final de la Copa Libertadores, por tanto este club si se merece un estadio de gran capacidad.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

De hecho Cristal si merece un estadio decente, es el unico club importante que no cuenta con un estadio de dimensiones. Lo que me parece curioso es que hace un terreno tan grande abandonado en medio de un distrito que necesita espacio.

De los 2 imagenes que se muestran de como podrian ser la distribucion del espacio en caso que Cristal quiera comprar el lugar, me gusta mas la primera ya que un coliseo de las dimensiones del Amauta podria ser usado para muchas cosas, y la forma del terreno permite que el coliseo pueda ser aislado de las instalaciones de futbol en caso se necesite para algo importante.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Obras de Ampliacion*



sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Notocias acerca del progreso en la ampliacion de los estadios Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca) y del estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon (Huanuco) :
> 
> 
> *Rescinden contrato para obras en estadio Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca)
> *( *http://www.elregionalcajamarca.com/...to-para-obras-en-estadio-heroes-de-san-ramon/* )
> 
> *Obras se paralizan en estadio Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca)*
> ( *http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com/noticia/obras-se-paralizan-en-estadio-heroes-de-san-ramon/* )
> 
> 
> *COMENZARON OBRAS DE AMPLIACIÓN (2da etapa) DE ESTADIO "HERACLIO TAPIA" DE HUÁNUCO*
> ( *http://www.ipd.gob.pe/huanuco* )
> 
> Para la segunda etapa, se construirá la tribuna de occidente, lo que actualmente constituye la tribuna preferencial que será demolida, y en su lugar se levantará una moderna infraestructura para 15 mil espectadores y tendrá además camerinos, salón auditorio, sala de prensa, enfermería, cafetería, servicios higiénicos y otros. El costo de la segunda etapa representará una inversión de 11 millones de nuevos soles.
> 
> El alcalde señaló además, que el estadio tendrá iluminación artificial, tablero electrónico, pantalla gigante de TV y posiblemente la cancha será de grass sintético. Además, se completará el anillo de tribunas por los 4 costados con lo cual el estadio albergará a más de 25 mil espectadores.
> 
> *SUPERVISION DE OBRA DEL ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON (Huanuco)*
> ( *http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/displayimage.php?album=136&pos=6* )
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan



Hola,

Mas noticias acerca del progreso en la ampliacion de estadios. Esta ves son los estadios Campeones del 36 (Sullana, Piura) y el estadio Rosas Pampa (Huaraz, Ancash) :


 *Entregarán presupuesto de 6 millones de nuevos soles para modernización de estadio "Campeones del 36" de Sullana*
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/archivonoticias_2009/julio_2009/julio_17/locales_17c.htm )*


*Trabajos en el estadio Rosas Pampa con un avance del 85%
**( http://www.diario-ya.com/index.php?...un-avance-del-85&catid=52:deportes&Itemid=119 )*


La noticia sobre el estadio Rosas Pampa confirma la previa informacion de que se va a ignaurar el 15 de Diciembre 2009.

Bueno espero de que pasen un muy buen dia.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## Poligono

Hola Iván, muy bien con estas noticias, saludos.



sid1_2k8 said:


> *COMENZARON OBRAS DE AMPLIACIÓN (2da etapa) DE ESTADIO "HERACLIO TAPIA" DE HUÁNUCO*
> ( *http://www.ipd.gob.pe/huanuco* )
> 
> Para la segunda etapa, se construirá la tribuna de occidente, lo que actualmente constituye la tribuna preferencial que será demolida, y en su lugar se levantará una moderna infraestructura para 15 mil espectadores y tendrá además camerinos, salón auditorio, sala de prensa, enfermería, cafetería, servicios higiénicos y otros. El costo de la segunda etapa representará una inversión de 11 millones de nuevos soles.
> 
> El alcalde señaló además, que el estadio tendrá iluminación artificial, tablero electrónico, pantalla gigante de TV y posiblemente la cancha será de grass sintético. Además, se completará el anillo de tribunas por los 4 costados con lo cual el estadio albergará a más de 25 mil espectadores.
> 
> *SUPERVISION DE OBRA DEL ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON (Huanuco)*
> ( *http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/displayimage.php?album=136&pos=6* )
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan


Esta es una buenísima noticia, el estadio Huanuqueño tendrá capacidad para 25 mil personas, por ahora ya se han construido las populares y lo que vendría a ser oriente, solo restaría la tribuna principal que será para 15 mil personas y probablemente sea de doble bandeja.

Con esto yo creo que sería una buena idea que la FPF pida la organización de algún torneo juvenil sudamericano sub 15, sub 17 ó sub 20, para ser realizado en el centro del país, en Huancayo, Huánuco y Tarma, o alguna otra ciudad del centro, tal y como se hará en el sur del país en Arequipa, Moquegua y Tacna, para fomentar la inversión en infraestructura deportiva en todos los rincones del país, por ejemplo en el caso de Huancayo, podría servir para que de una vez se termine de cerrar el estadio, y el campeonato sería un éxito, por que la gente de esas ciudades acudiría masivamente a verlo ya que comúnmente no tienen la oportunidad de poder ver torneos internacionales como en este caso de países aunque se trate de juveniles.

Estadios en el centro del país:

Huancayo________________________________Huánuco









Tarma___________________________________Jauja









Yanacancha_______________________________Huancavelica












sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Notocias acerca del progreso en la ampliacion de los estadios Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca) y del estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon (Huanuco) :
> 
> *Rescinden contrato para obras en estadio Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca)
> *( *http://www.elregionalcajamarca.com/...to-para-obras-en-estadio-heroes-de-san-ramon/* )
> 
> *Obras se paralizan en estadio Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca)*
> ( *http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com/noticia/obras-se-paralizan-en-estadio-heroes-de-san-ramon/* )


Esta es la mala noticia, ojala se solucionen pronto los problemas, aquí abajo se puede ver un par de imágenes de la construcción del estadio, la imagen de la derecha fue anteriormente posteada y se puede apreciar como ya se estaban ampliando las tribunas y en la izquierda se puede ver como ya se estaban colocando las gradas del estadio cajamarquino que si no me equivoco tendría capacidad para 18 mil personas.


----------



## mkografo

^^ Supongo q el estadio de Huancayo sera remodelado o algo, debido a q el Sport Huancayo esta proximo a clasificar a la Copa Libertadores


----------



## loganmsc

Ese inutil del presidente regional de Junin a pesar de tener presupuesto esta demorando mucho en el expediente tecnico de la ampliación del estadio huancayo


----------



## sid1_2k8

Poligono said:


> Hola Iván, muy bien con estas noticias, saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es una buenísima noticia, el estadio Huanuqueño tendrá capacidad para 25 mil personas, por ahora ya se han construido las populares y lo que vendría a ser oriente, solo restaría la tribuna principal que será para 15 mil personas y probablemente sea de doble bandeja.
> 
> Con esto yo creo que sería una buena idea que la FPF pida la organización de algún torneo juvenil sudamericano sub 15, sub 17 ó sub 20, para ser realizado en el centro del país, en Huancayo, Huánuco y Tarma, o alguna otra ciudad del centro, tal y como se hará en el sur del país en Arequipa, Moquegua y Tacna, para fomentar la inversión en infraestructura deportiva en todos los rincones del país, por ejemplo en el caso de Huancayo, podría servir para que de una vez se termine de cerrar el estadio, y el campeonato sería un éxito, por que la gente de esas ciudades acudiría masivamente a verlo ya que comúnmente no tienen la oportunidad de poder ver torneos internacionales como en este caso de países aunque se trate de juveniles.
> 
> Estadios en el centro del país:
> 
> Huancayo________________________________Huánuco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarma___________________________________Jauja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanacancha_______________________________Huancavelica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es la mala noticia, ojala se solucionen pronto los problemas, aquí abajo se puede ver un par de imágenes de la construcción del estadio, la imagen de la derecha fue anteriormente posteada y se puede apreciar como ya se estaban ampliando las tribunas y en la izquierda se puede ver como ya se estaban colocando las gradas del estadio cajamarquino que si no me equivoco tendría capacidad para 18 mil personas.


Hola Poligono,

Encontre el siguiente articulo acerca de la maxima capacidad del estadio Heroes de San Ramon:

*Inauguran mañana gramado artificial de estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca* *( http://www.andina.com.pe/espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=os1+z5AZf9M== )*

_El estadio Héroes de San Ramón cuenta con una capacidad para nueve mil (_*9,000*_) espectadores y próximamente se reiniciarán los trabajos de la tribuna oriente que ampliará la capacidad __del__ escenario a unos 14 mil (_*14,000*_) espectadores, sostuvo Vitteri._


Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## sid1_2k8

*Mas notocias acerca ampliacion de estadios ...*

Hola,

Mas noticias acerca trabajos de ampliacion de estadios:

 *Obras siguen paralizadas en estadio Héroes de San Ramón (20 de Noviembre 2009)*
*( http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com...n-estadio-heroes-de-san-ramon/comment-page-1/ )*


*El aniversario de Sullana_Están por concretarse: el Coliseo Cerrado, la remodelación del estadio "Campeones del 36" (04 de Noviembre del 2009)*
*( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...ecci_parent=&txtSecci_id=55&txtNota_id=167950 )*

*REMODELACION DEL ESTADIO CAMPEONES DEL 36 DE SULLANA_**C*omenzará a partir del Martes 1 de Diciembre 2009 (24 de Noviembre 2009)
*( http://www.munisullana.gob.pe/Modulos/Noticias/Web/Noticias.aspx )*


Bueno estas son todas las noticias que he encontrado por el momento.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## walymr

Ví tu LAMINA, buen trabajo, pero te faltó el estadio de CHIMBOTE, mejor que la mitad de estadios que aparecen ahi... un descuido muy grande. Pusiste estadios hasta de tierra y ese no.

Saludos



Poligono said:


> ^^ Esta es la siguiente lámina que quiero subir al foro, pero pesa más de 5 megas y no lo puedo cargar con el imageshack, solo me da este tamaño, por lo que estoy pensando subirlo al rapidshare para que lo descarguen quienes quieran verla, si alguien conoce de algún servidor de imágenes que pueda subir esta imagen tan grande le agradecería que me pase el dato.
> 
> Son 90 estadios de Latinoamérica, dentro de los cuales 10 son peruanos.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Bien por Sullana, lo malo es que quieren remodelar el estadio cuando el A.A. esta por descender. No importa si baja Sullana o Ancash, igual se perderia un futuro buen estadio.

Por otro lado, ya se inauguro oficialmente el 25 de noviembre de Moquegua con un partido entre Cobresol y la reserva de la U, alguien tiene fotos del evento?


----------



## rafo18

Tienen razon el centro del Peru tiene buenos estadios, deberian ponerse las pilas y orgnizar un torneo sudamerica.

¿Que fue del sudamericano sub-20 que hiba a ser en Arequipa y Tacna, saben si nos daran otra vez la sede?


----------



## mkografo

de AQP no se, pero Tacna no estara xq Moquegua sera la nueva sede


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

^^ el campeonato sub 20 será en el 2011 y tendrá 3 sedes confirmadas AQP, TAC y MOQ.


----------



## Indochine

esta foto del nacional es del 15 de agosto del 2008


----------



## Poligono

loganmsc said:


> Poligono en esa lista que pusiste facil entran el Estadio Huancayo con 20000 espectadoresy tambien el estadio de tacna y ayacucho que tambien tienen una capacidad similar,habria que agregar el estadio de Huanuco que actualmente llega alos 15000 con las obras hechas.





walymr said:


> Ví tu LAMINA, buen trabajo, pero te faltó el estadio de CHIMBOTE, mejor que la mitad de estadios que aparecen ahi... un descuido muy grande. Pusiste estadios hasta de tierra y ese no.
> 
> Saludos


Hola, ya que me insisten por preguntar por la no inclusión de algunos estadios nuestros en la lámina que hice, les explico el por que y aprovecho para comentar otras cosas relacionadas.

El motivo por el que no incluí los estadios que me mencionan es por que aún no aparecen en el maps google, ya sea por que son de reciente construcción, como también es el caso de los estadios venezolanos y por ello solo puse a 5 de ese país cuando debió haber tenido una mayor representación por la calidad de sus recintos deportivos. Me hubiese gustado poner al Max Augustín de Iquitos y al Manuel Rivera de Chimbote, que son 2 de los más bonitos estadios que tenemos por lo bien equipados que están (pista atlética, etc) pero por la antigüedad de las imágenes en google maps no lo pude hacer, de igual modo pasa con el estadio de Huánuco, aparecen las tribunas antiguas que son muy pequeñas, el de Huancayo no lo puse por que no tiene las tribunas completas, el de Tacna y Ayacucho no los consideré con atributos suficientes para estar entre los 10 mejores estadios para aparecer en esta lámina y al estadio de Pucallpa lo puse por que tiene las tribunas completas, y la remodelación que se le hizo no contemplo ningún cambio sustancial en su estructura, por lo que aún siendo una imagen antigua se puede apreciar muy bien sus dimensiones.

Otra cosa importante, tienen que comprender que la lámina tiene que estar más o menos compensada para que haya un buena representación de todos los países, incluso quise poner estadios de Centroamérica y el Caribe, pero la lámina ya estaba muy grande y me costaba editarla, en un inicio pensaba en solo 50 estadios sin incluir a los 3 grandes de la región (Brasil, México y Argentina) pero en la edición fui aumentando la cantidad hasta llegar a poner 100 pero como ya lo dije, la edición se me hacía muy complicado y entonces decidí dejarlo en 90.

Por Perú están 10 estadios, y no podía poner más porque les hubiera quitado espacio a otros países, de todos modos hay más estadios peruanos que cualquier otro país a excepción de los grandes que ya mencioné.

Esta es la cantidad de estadios por país en la lámina:
Brasil………....13
México………..12
Argentina…….10
Perú…………...10
Colombia……..9
Bolivia………...7
Chile…………...7
Ecuador……...7
Paraguay…….5
Uruguay……...5
Venezuela…….5

Total:………....90

Y lo que se evidencia es lo relativamente bien que estamos en estadios, en la región solo somos superados por los grandes (Brasil, México y Argentina) y Venezuela por una cuestión de calidad, demás está decir que hoy en día los venezolanos tienen los estadios más modernos y mejor equipados, pero en cantidad los superamos con creces, y en aforos la diferencia es pequeña, una pequeña mejora a nuestros estadios en butacas y techos y podríamos estar a un nivel muy parejo, por que la diferencia sustancial no es en aforos si no en comodidades. Colombia es muy parecida a nosotros, tiene una buena cantidad de ciudades con estadios de mediana capacidad, pero muchos son estadios bastante antiguos, de todos modos seguramente con la próxima organización del campeonato mundial juvenil de no se que categoría los modernice y se mantenga a un nivel muy parejo a nosotros. Y a todos los demás países si les llevamos una buena ventaja, ya sea por cantidad de estadios y tamaños de estos. Lo mejor de todo es que todavía se ve que los nuevos proyectos no se detienen y en los próximos años podríamos estar inaugurando hasta 4 ó 5 estadios de diferentes capacidades desde los 18 mil hasta los 50 mil.

De todos modos los estadios que me mencionan los estoy por poner en una lámina exclusiva de estadios peruanos, por ahora creo que serán 60 y ya lo estoy editando, saludos.


----------



## Poligono

Don Heraclio crece








El Heraclio Tapia lucirá dentro de poco un impecable semblante: culminada la construcción de las tribunas populares (norte y sur), se ha iniciado la ampliación de los sectores oriente y occidente, estimándose una capacidad final para 30 mil espectadores.

Catorce años después de la última aparición de un equipo huanuqueño en la Primera División (1995), los aficionados de dicha ciudad tienen motivos para ilusionarse con una posible vuelta a la máxima categoría: ya sea el emblemático León o Alianza Universidad, les está garantizado un cupo en las semifinales del "fútbol macho". Dicho mérito es premio a la oportuna planificación que efectuaron cremas y azulgranas, quienes comenzaron sus trabajos para la actual campaña desde los primeros días del año. Así, se hizo evidente el firme propósito que tenían ambos clubes: concretar el retorno del fútbol profesional a Huánuco. Y para apoyar aquella idea, las autoridades locales decidieron realizar mejoramientos en el Heraclio Tapia, necesarios si es que se pretende albergar partidos de la Primera División.

EL NUEVO SHOW DE 'KOKO' GILES

Identificándose con la idea de devolver el balompié rentado al pueblo huanuqueño, Jesús Giles -ex conductor de un programa salsero y ahorra alcalde provincial- aprobó la ejecución de la obra que permitía construir, ampliar y mejorar el Heraclio Tapia León. 
En abril de 2008, se comenzó con la construcción de las tribunas populares (norte y sur), culminándose con su entrega a mediados de febrero de este año. Ello ya constituía un gran paso en la modernización del recinto huanuqueño. Y es que dicho escenario podría, en el largo plazo, fungir de sede natural para cotejos definitorios al ser la única capital departamental considerada como el punto medio en altitud entre la costa, sierra y selva. Sin embargo, su escaso aforo bastaba para desestimar su utilización en una definición, tal como ocurrió en el Clausura 2001, cuando Cienciano y Estudiantes de Medicina plantearon usar a Huánuco como sede para definir el título, pero su pedido no procedió por la discreta infraestructura del estadio.

EL PROYECTO CONTINÚA

Hace aproximadamente un mes, se inició la ampliación de las tribunas preferenciales (Oriente y Occidente), y se estima su término para los primeros meses del próximo año. De ese modo, se infiere que la escuadra huanuqueña clasificada a las semifinales y a una hipotética final de la actual edición de la Copa Perú, solo podrá habilitar las tribunas populares para sus simpatizantes. 
En total, ambos sectores (Norte y Sur) están en capacidad de albergar a 16 mil aficionados. Una vez concluida la ampliación de oriente y occidente, el Heraclio Tapia recibirá a 30 mil espectadores, convirtiéndose en una plaza muy atractiva para el balompié nacional. Un enorme acierto de sus autoridades, que puede ser retribuida con una enorme alegría para el pueblo huanuqueño: el retorno a la primera plana del máximo circuito.

Fuente:
http://dechalaca.com/content/view/11769/1/


----------



## Poligono

Fotos del partido de inauguración del estadio 25 de noviembre de Moquegua entre la U y Cobresol
































































Los créditos a:
http://segundaperu.blogspot.com/


----------



## Frankuervo

Se ve bien el gras!...


----------



## brian_cusco13

la cancha se ve impecable, muy chvre
espero q la mantengan como la del garcilazo


----------



## brian_cusco13

la cancha se ve impecable, muy chvre
espero q la mantengan como la del garcilazo


----------



## peruanito

Quedo muy bien el estadio pero no es nada parecido al proyecto que nos presentaron antes.


----------



## loganmsc

Buenas fotos amigo aguilero


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bien el estadio moqueguano, solo le falta cobertura a una de las tribunas.


----------



## pedro1011

Ese estadio está espectacular. kay: Ojalá que le hagan la popular que falta. 

PD: cómo aborrezco esos trapos en los estadios. hno: Les dan aspecto de invasiones. :bash:


----------



## hcastgu

ha quedado bacan ojala le den mas acabados o le pongan pista atletica


----------



## chikobestia

Que chevere quedo el estadio, y la cancha como dicen los futboleros parece una mesa de billar impecable....ahora a esperar el sud sub20 en esa ciudad.

(La tribuna Norte sera construida en un futuro o quedara asi?)

Pdta: Buenas fotos Poligono!


----------



## AL_ng

una del nacional


----------



## peruanito

chikobestia said:


> Que chevere quedo el estadio, y la cancha como dicen los futboleros parece una mesa de billar impecable....ahora a esperar el sud sub20 en esa ciudad.
> 
> (La tribuna Norte sera construida en un futuro o quedara asi?)
> 
> Pdta: Buenas fotos Poligono!


faltan fotos de tribuna de donde captaron las imagenes y creo q quedara asi. no habra una tribuna más


----------



## skyperu34

Wow, que emoción, se puede ver que ahora los estadios de muchas ciudades importantes del Perú ahora estaran a primer nivel y algunos con diseños interesantes. El avance es enorme.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

El estadio de Huancayo quedará imponente.


----------



## lobusmarino

Hola amigos¡¡ ante todo un gusto estar en este foro, deps te tanto sufrimiento
pude registrarme..ehhhhh¡¡¡ jejeje--

Q bueno hablar de estadios asi q tiraré aji picante !!,
pero antes les informo que tengo familia en huancayo 
y hace poco me reuni con ellos y me dijeron q sus autoridades
eran bien quedados, al parecer recien se pondrán manos a la obra
ya q se aproximan las elecciones y facil q destinan presupuesto para el 2010
y seguramente terminan el 2011. 
Por otro lado no soy nada admirador de los diseños antiguos(nacional, unsa y hasta estadios del norte), pero debería construirse estadios pensando en el futuro, 
aunq paresca utópico nunca podemos decir que solo brazil y argentina esten en la 
 posibilidad de organizar un mundial.. asi q sería bueno anticiparnos y presentar diseños futuristas, digamos con poca o mucha capacidad, pero con la idea de q sea facil de ampliarse en su capacidad..
BUENO POR EJEMPLO EL DE HUÁNUCO MERECE UN MEJOR DISEÑO, POR CONSIDERAR UN ESTADIO A UNA ALTURA ACEPTABLE POR LA FIFA... OSEA HUÁNUCO AL FUTURO JUEGA MUCHO..OJO NO SOY HUANUQUEÑO. PERO ES LO Q CREO..BUENO THANK´S


----------



## Inyector

De haber un tercer partido para la definición del campeón peruano, opino que a Arequipa (especialmente a las autoridades de la UNSA) se les escapó un gran negocio. La primera idea fue llevar este tercer partido a Arequipa pero todos, (dirigentes, tecnicos y jugadores) conincidieron en que el gramado de dicho estadio se encuentra en PESIMO estado al igual que muchas de sus instalaciones; por esta razón decidieron jugar en Cusco.

Desde hace muchos años, el estadio de la UNSA se encuentra abandonado, ni siquiera lo remozaron para la final de la Sudamericana. Opino que por negligencia e incapacidad de las autoridades de dicha casa de estudios, dado que ellos son quienes toman las decisiones. Ese estadio posee gran capacidad (60 000 personas). Para ponerlo a la par de otros estadios modernos, no es necesaria mucha inversión. Basicamente las mejoras se remontan a acabados y/o culminar instalaciones. 

Hubiera sido bueno, que de haber un tercer partido se juegue en Arequipa, ya que es una linda ciudad, moderna; pero lametnablemente, las autoridades no pensaron en ello y decidieron seguir dejando de lado el tremendo potencial que tiene el estadio.

¿Cuantos ingresos generaría a esa casa de estudios organizar espectáculos ahí (conciertos, eventos, ferias, competencias atleticas, futbol, etc)?

Parece que a las Universidades públicas, no les interesa mucho mejorar sus estadios y ver ahi negocios, como es el ejemplo de la UNSA y San Marcos.


----------



## lobusmarino

JonathanVC said:


> ... Tengo familia en ANCASH, asi que se quitaron pa' ya y tomaron fotos del NUEVO ESTADIO ROSAS PAMPA; la verdad falta mucho por hacer.... como subo las fotos las tengo en la camara todabia, digital, pero mi PC esta mal.... osea soolo boy a cabina..


ojala puedas subirlas ps..estamos anciosos de ver las tomas del rosas pampa..
mira te recomiendo que las subas a un servidor gratuito, por ejemplo SITE DE GOOGLE https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...google.com/&service=jotspot&passive=true&ul=1 
CREAS TU CUENTA y luego tu site, una vez creado subes tus fotos y desps copias el link de la foto y las pegas en la direccion q t pide el editor de SKYSCRAPERCITY y listo es facil.:banana: en caso no puedas. enviamelas al correo y yo las publico: [email protected] o a este [email protected] espero no te molestes, que sea por la buena práctica de la información. ESPERO ENTONCES.


----------



## lobusmarino

parece que la gente de tumbes se animaron a mejorar su estadio. y hablan de 20000 personas..chueken el linkesta en pdf. fila 2

http://www.proinversion.pe/RepositorioAPS/0/0/JER/REGIONES2008_PROYECTOS/Tumbes.pdf

y en este habla que se incluye el presupuesto participativo 2010. flia3
http://www.regiontumbes.gob.pe/pres...sup_particip_listado_proy_priorizados2010.pdf
habla además de la contruccion del estadio de zarumilla en la fila 15

interesante, parece q la fiebre de mejoramiento de los recintos va bien..
ojala se concrete y no sean simplemente politiquería, aqui mas http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_id=75&txtSecci_parent=0&txtNota_id=225286


----------



## RoVi

Inyector said:


> De haber un tercer partido para la definición del campeón peruano, opino que a Arequipa (especialmente a las autoridades de la UNSA) se les escapó un gran negocio. La primera idea fue llevar este tercer partido a Arequipa pero todos, (dirigentes, tecnicos y jugadores) conincidieron en que el gramado de dicho estadio se encuentra en PESIMO estado al igual que muchas de sus instalaciones; por esta razón decidieron jugar en Cusco.
> 
> Desde hace muchos años, el estadio de la UNSA se encuentra abandonado, ni siquiera lo remozaron para la final de la Sudamericana. Opino que por negligencia e incapacidad de las autoridades de dicha casa de estudios, dado que ellos son quienes toman las decisiones. Ese estadio posee gran capacidad (60 000 personas). Para ponerlo a la par de otros estadios modernos, no es necesaria mucha inversión. Basicamente las mejoras se remontan a acabados y/o culminar instalaciones.
> 
> Hubiera sido bueno, que de haber un tercer partido se juegue en Arequipa, ya que es una linda ciudad, moderna; pero lametnablemente, las autoridades no pensaron en ello y decidieron seguir dejando de lado el tremendo potencial que tiene el estadio.
> 
> ¿Cuantos ingresos generaría a esa casa de estudios organizar espectáculos ahí (conciertos, eventos, ferias, competencias atleticas, futbol, etc)?
> 
> Parece que a las Universidades públicas, no les interesa mucho mejorar sus estadios y ver ahi negocios, como es el ejemplo de la UNSA y San Marcos.


Si el sudamericano sub20 se hubiera realizado en el Estadio Virgen de Chapi seria otra cosa ya tendria su pista su tablero su pantalla y su buen gramado, ojala que el Gobierno regional desembolse lo que prometio

No me gusta la idea de que se juegue un clasico definitorio en Arequipa, para que vengan los barristas y dañen la ciudad, mejor si no es aca.


----------



## kmikctavo

hola que tal, soy bueno y que bueno que se hablen de estadios peruanos, quisiera saber si hay gente iqueña, que viva en Ica pues tengo en mente hacer llegar unos diseños al IPD ICA, al Gobierno Regional y al Municipio Provincial unos modelos para un nuevo estadio Picasso Peratta pues creo que Ica por ser "Cuna de los Mejores Futbolistas del País" deberia tener un estadio espectacular, espero respuesta. ah y por ahi me entere que van apliar la capacidad del estadio de Pucallpa y tambien el de Tumbes si es que sube el equipo San José a la maxima division para el 2010 (véase, gana la Copa Perú) para 20 000 persojnas, iluminasion y todo eso.

Estadio de Pucallpa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMa_CPqRsA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## lobusmarino

hola kmikctavo, que bueno q tengas propuestas, mira yo te puedo ayudar, dime en q parte del pais te encuentras y si me pudieras mas detalles de tu diseño te podría ayudar gustosamente..un saludo ****.. escribeme a [email protected]


----------



## kmikctavo

lobusmarino said:


> hola kmikctavo, que bueno q tengas propuestas, mira yo te puedo ayudar, dime en q parte del pais te encuentras y si me pudieras mas detalles de tu diseño te podría ayudar gustosamente..un saludo ****.. escribeme a [email protected]


hola lobusmarino, tengo un diseño que he hecho para un estadio, tipo argentino pero me estoy haciendo uno tipo europeo como para 20 o 35 personas con cabinas de tv, luz artificial, tablero electronico, y todo lo referido a un estadio de alta competición puede hacerse en el terreno del Picasso Peratta o en otro lado.
No tendria pista atlética porque se haría un estadio de atletismo en otro lado, ese diseño aun no lo he hecho.
Haber que se hace, ah y ps soy de Lima y toda mi familia es de Ica por ese razón mi idea.


----------



## Poligono

*Estadios peruanos*


----------



## Poligono

La misma lámina en un tamaño más pequeño para que se la pueda apreciar completa.

Son 60 estadios de todo el Perú divididos en 4 zonas.


----------



## sotlab

Se fue el Áncash... Y ahora su estadio... Bueno, nos queda el de Sullana hno:


----------



## Indochine

felicitaciones Poligono, gran aporte


----------



## peruanito

buen aporte solo ha actualizar las imagenes y algunos datos


----------



## lobusmarino

POLIGONO muy bien con los aportes..pero sin q te molestes los datos ni las imagenes estan actualizadas..pero va de todas maneras.. HABER SI ALGUIEN PUBLICA IMAGENES DEL ROSAS PAMPA.. TENEMOS UNA CURIOSIDAD ENORME DE SABER EN QUE ESTADO VA..


----------



## peruanito

esta noticia es del 7 de noviembre (Diario ya Ancash)

La empresa contratista que tiene como residente de obra al Ing. Luis Carpio Revilla, utilizado tecnología de punta, avanza aceleradamente con los trabajos de lo que viene siendo la moderna infraestructura del estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz obra que ya tiene un avance nos dijo de más del 85%.


Periodistas deportivos de esta ciudad en compañía del dinámico Jefe del IPD Ancash Ramón Pinedo Castromonte auscultaron esa moderna obra y pudieron comprobar in situ los avances que tiene hasta la fecha. En la zona de occidente ya se concluyeron con las tribunas del primer y segundo piso, en la zona de oriente las graderías del primer nivel ya están listos, en la zona norte se ha culminando los trabajos de los camerinos que serán en número de cuatro, el túnel de salida al campo de juego y de las respectivas graderías de dos pisos, mientras que en la zona sur los avances también son muy significativos, quedando prácticamente casi listo para el techado correspondiente.
En esta visita guiada estuvo presente también el Ing. Luis Carpio residente de la obra, quién explicó al Jefe del IPD Ancash Ramón Pinedo Castromonte de todas las bondades que tendrá el nuevo estadio Rosas Pampa.
Por su parte el jefe del IPD Ancash Ramón Pinedo Castromonte dijo que el estadio tendrá una capacidad para 18 mil espectadores cómodamente sentados, «Los trabajos están muy adelantados y es muy posible que ese escenario deportivo se pueda estar inaugurando la quincena del próximo mes de diciembre».


----------



## Poligono

JonathanVC said:


> ... Tengo familia en ANCASH, asi que se quitaron pa' ya y tomaron fotos del NUEVO ESTADIO ROSAS PAMPA; la verdad falta mucho por hacer.... como subo las fotos las tengo en la camara todabia, digital, pero mi PC esta mal.... osea soolo boy a cabina..


Hola choche, entra en esta página y léela detenidamente:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684236

Espero pronto ver esas fotos, saludos.



kmikctavo said:


> hola lobusmarino, tengo un diseño que he hecho para un estadio, tipo argentino pero me estoy haciendo uno tipo europeo como para 20 o 35 personas con cabinas de tv, luz artificial, tablero electronico, y todo lo referido a un estadio de alta competición puede hacerse en el terreno del Picasso Peratta o en otro lado.
> No tendria pista atlética porque se haría un estadio de atletismo en otro lado, ese diseño aun no lo he hecho.
> Haber que se hace, ah y ps soy de Lima y toda mi familia es de Ica por ese razón mi idea.


Yo creo que por ahora estaría bien que se remodele y amplié el Picasso Peratta a una capacidad de 20 mil personas o algo por ahí, con eso Ica estaría bien.

Y el estadio netamente para fútbol ya lo construiría el Sport Victoria para cuando Perú organice el mundial del 2022 con una capacidad por encima de las 40 mil personas. :lol:




lobusmarino said:


> POLIGONO muy bien con los aportes..pero sin q te molestes los datos ni las imagenes estan actualizadas..pero va de todas maneras.. HABER SI ALGUIEN PUBLICA IMAGENES DEL ROSAS PAMPA.. TENEMOS UNA CURIOSIDAD ENORME DE SABER EN QUE ESTADO VA..


Son las imágenes que están disponibles en maps.google.com, saludos.


----------



## Piedraliza

Creo q falta el estadio lolo fernandez


----------



## invasorzim

Siempre me ha dado curiosidad que el Miguel Grau del Callao teniendo capacidad de solo 17 mil personas en los mapas se ve grande. En la tv efectivamente se ve unas tribunitas. Ese estadio hace rato ya debieron ampliarlo a 30 mil.


----------



## kokofett

mkografo said:


> el de sullana no me cuadra, es similar a todos los del norte y esa pista atletica esta por gusto de 4 o 5 carriles, mejor q hagan las tribunas pegadas a la cancha, y q bueno q cominzen a terminar el estadio de Huancayo ahora q Sport Huancayo jugara la sudamericana, Huancayo debe mostrarse bien al mundo


Esa pista atletica esta puesta alli sin criterio, creo que solo lo han puesto de relleno mas no como que sea parte del proyecto, pero bien que puede cubrirse esa parte con algun material sintetico tipo alfombra como se estila en otros estadios similares y no dejarlo a tierra pelada que despues con el tiempo se empieza a dañar y le da mal aspecto a la cancha. Ahora veo que algunos estadios como el de moquegua y el del colegio san carlos, no tendran algunas tribunas, y estas seran cubiertas por una pared, esperemos que a la larga estas paredes no sean usadas como urinarios publicos como ha suscedido con otros estadios en que han usado las paredes como letrina en pleno partido, por la flojera de no ir a los baños respectivoas del estadio( esa es una costumbre tipica ), ni tampoco sea usado para colocar vendedores ambulantes con sus carretillas dando un mal aspecto al escenario.Podrian sembrar arboles o arbustos alrededor


----------



## kokofett

peruanito said:


> Quedo muy bien el estadio pero no es nada parecido al proyecto que nos presentaron antes.


Molesta cuando empiezan a usar las paredes de tribuna y no hay ninguna autoridad que los haga bajar de alli, derian poner un cerco mas alto. otra cosa dejaron tierra suelta a lo largo de la pared, les cuesta poner un poco de pasto o arbustos para que no quede asi?
creo que en el proyecto las dos tribunas estaba techadas, Por que el apuro de inaugurar algo que aun no esta 100% terminado? ahi se ven zonas donde tan los postes que tan cubiertas de plastico y hay material de obra amontonado aun.


----------



## AQPCITY

bacan el estadio moqueguano.. la cancha esta impecable..


----------



## Poligono

*¿Alguien tiene capturadora de video?*

Hoy día por el primer partido del play off se enfocaban imágenes panorámicas del estadio de Matute, si alguien tiene capturadora de video sería bueno que grabe esas imágenes del estadio y las ponga en el foro, si conocen a alguien que lo pueda hacer pásenle la voz que el partido seguramente será repetido toda la semana, sería chevere contar con esa imágenes además también de otros estadios peruanos.

*Ampliación del estadio de Tumbes*


















En estas 2 imágenes de los pdf se puede ver el proyecto de un nuevo estadio de 20 mil personas para Tumbes, lo importante es que se puede apreciar que este proyecto está como prioridad 2.


----------



## kmikctavo

Poligono said:


> Yo creo que por ahora estaría bien que se remodele y amplié el Picasso Peratta a una capacidad de 20 mil personas o algo por ahí, con eso Ica estaría bien.
> 
> Y el estadio netamente para fútbol ya lo construiría el Sport Victoria para cuando Perú organice el mundial del 2022 con una capacidad por encima de las 40 mil personas.



Ps yo creo que no es necesario que el Victoria haga su estadio, con que recursos? ademas el Picasso Peratta es orgullo en Ica y se puede "demoler" para poder construir uno nuevo, con tal que sea mejora para la ciudad y el deporte, ademas que tiene de malo acaso el Garcilazo del Cusco tiene pista atlètica?
y ps lobusmarino ya te agregue al msn.

PD:
Eso de organizarlo un mundial en el 2022 no es mala idea, pero se tendria que hacer nuevos estadios minimo de 80 000 personas. y son 12 sedes.



> En estas 2 imágenes de los pdf se puede ver el proyecto de un nuevo estadio de 20 mil personas para Tumbes, lo importante es que se puede apreciar que este proyecto está como prioridad 2.


He visto en un programa de TV que recien remodelarían ese estadio si el equipo de Tumbes que esta en la semifinal de la Copa Perù (San José) la gana, y me pregunto si no la ganan seguiran en con ese arenal??


----------



## lobusmarino

lamentablemente El estadio picasso peratta de ica tiene poco espacio para crecer en occidente y oriente ya q la panamerica sur y la calle benedicta de lucas lo restringen..









--> En vista de ello encontré un estadio que me parece el idóneo y es este 








fijense q este diseño se adecúa al espacio que dispone el picasso peratta de ica, necesariamente se tendría q anular la pista atlética para este diseño..La pista atlética se puede construir en el estadio del colegio san luis gonzaga que está a 2 cuadras.. saludos
..ahh el estadio de referencia es el estadio Free State de sudáfrica para el mundial 2010

..SE IMAGINAN UN ESTADIO DE ESTAS MAGNITUDES EN ICA..ADEMAS ICA SE LO MERECE.


----------



## skyperu34

El Picasso Peratta utiliza su pista atlética??? Es buena idea si las tribunas quedaran pegadas a la cancha en una hipotética ampliación/remodelación.

Espero el estadio tumbesino sea ampliado como merece, veo q vivimos una moda de ampliación de estadios, esto no lo habiamos visto antes. Que bien !


----------



## kmikctavo

eh lobusmarino buen estadio, sobrelapregunta de que si lapista atlètica del Picasso Peratta la usan la puedes responder???

Esta bueno el estadioque pusistepero yo me imaginaba algo parecido al estadio de Colonia en Alemania










Esta imagen es de la fachada, podria ir asi en las avenida Manzanilla no? y en las demas 4 tribunaspuestodas dan a una pistao avenida.




















o sino el de Leipzip en Alemania tambien:



















pero digo no igual algo parecido no?.


----------



## Poligono

kmikctavo said:


> Ps yo creo que no es necesario que el Victoria haga su estadio, con que recursos? ademas el Picasso Peratta es orgullo en Ica y se puede "demoler" para poder construir uno nuevo, con tal que sea mejora para la ciudad y el deporte, ademas que tiene de malo acaso el Garcilazo del Cusco tiene pista atlètica?
> y ps lobusmarino ya te agregue al msn.
> 
> PD:
> Eso de organizarlo un mundial en el 2022 no es mala idea, pero se tendria que hacer nuevos estadios minimo de 80 000 personas. y son 12 sedes.


Ese último párrafo donde mencionaba un nuevo estadio para el Sport Victoria y la realización de un mundial de fútbol lo decía medio en broma, aunque claro, no deja de ser un deseo a futuro, pero en el presente no se hace viable, por eso digo que creo de acuerdo a los estadios que se están construyendo actualmente en el país un estadio para 20 mil personas para Ica es una propuesta muy realista. 



kmikctavo said:


> He visto en un programa de TV que recien remodelarían ese estadio si el equipo de Tumbes que esta en la semifinal de la Copa Perù (San José) la gana, y me pregunto si no la ganan seguiran en con ese arenal??


Sí, probablemente eso pase, pero por ahí hay una propuesta para aumentar la cantidad de equipos en segunda de 12 a 14, y si prospera esa propuesta serían los equipos de Copa Perú, el segundo y seguramente un repechaje entre el tercero y el cuarto los que ocupen esas plazas, por lo que el San José tendría todavía alguna oportunidad para jugar la según da el próximo año, lo que incentivaría a las autoridades tumbesinas a invertir en su estadio.



lobusmarino said:


> lamentablemente El estadio picasso peratta de ica tiene poco espacio para crecer en occidente y oriente ya q la panamerica sur y la calle benedicta de lucas lo restringen..


Ese es el problema para una ampliación, no hay espacio, la única opción sería suprimir la pista atlética con lo que se ganaría espacio suficiente para un estadio de gran capacidad.



lobusmarino said:


> --> En vista de ello encontré un estadio que me parece el idóneo y es este
> 
> fijense q este diseño se adecúa al espacio que dispone el picasso peratta de ica, necesariamente se tendría q anular la pista atlética para este diseño..La pista atlética se puede construir en el estadio del colegio san luis gonzaga que está a 2 cuadras.. saludos
> ..ahh el estadio de referencia es el estadio Free State de sudáfrica para el mundial 2010
> 
> ..SE IMAGINAN UN ESTADIO DE ESTAS MAGNITUDES EN ICA..ADEMAS ICA SE LO MERECE.


Yo creo que el terreno donde se encuentra el Picasso Peratta es adecuado para construir un estadio haciéndolo desde cero, pero esto sería para un futuro todavía lejano, en el actual momento no es dable, pasa primordialmente por una cuestión de coyuntura debido a los recursos que requieren las ciudades iqueñas para su reconstrucción luego del terremoto de hace unos años, de hecho para la realización del mundial sub 17 se hablaba de la posibilidad de construir estadios para Ica y el Callao para que sean sedes, pero cuando Woodman se alejó todo se enfrió, y luego con el terremoto cualquier proyecto de ampliación o remodelación del estadio iqueño se abandonó, esperemos que pronto Ica pueda contar con un mejor estadio.


----------



## Indochine

AL_ng said:


> una del nacional


fotazo


----------



## El Bajopontino

Chevere la última foto.


----------



## skyperu34

Que buen ángulo ! Ese mismo ángulo deseo verlo al final de la obra, se verá muy bonito !


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Chévere la foto del Nacional, aunque veo que la faltan algunas lunas que fácilmente podrían reponer.


----------



## kmikctavo

Oye poligono pues mira, yo tengo conmtactos con gente de segunda y copa perú y aun no es viable eso de aumentar los cupos en copa perú porque la adfp-sd(asociación deportiva de futbol profesional - segunda division) no quiere pues soltaria mas plata y eso es lo que no tienen, pero.... los dueños de los derechos de tv Cable Mágico si esdtan de acuerdo solo resta esperar.

Con los de un estadio para Ica de mas de 30 000 personas yo lo veo mas para un club que llegue a primera y un torneo internacional, pero necesito contactos en ica para dar mi sugerencia, estoy buscandolos ya tengo algunos pero no lo suficiente: con lo de poco espacio pues proponmgo que algo parecido a las imagenes que puse mas arriba, que encima de las veredas de construya lñas tribunas:










osea que se contruyan esas colujmnas en lo que son las veredas de las avenidas para que no sobre espacio.

y que tenga apariencia espectacular dentro del estadio.

Seria bueno hacer llegar diseños y propuestas a nuesttras localidades que no tengan un buen estadio y pedir informacion de3 como van los que se reconstruyen o remodelan, igual es nuestro derecho no?

Para cualquier duda mi mail es [email protected]


----------



## skyperu34

Esa es una buena alternativa, Volar encima de las veredas y sostener la tribuna en columnas. Me parece que no está permitido en normas la construcción sobrevolando veredas públicas. Espero no sea asi.


----------



## forestoso

skyperu34 said:


> El Picasso Peratta utiliza su pista atlética??? Es buena idea si las tribunas quedaran pegadas a la cancha en una hipotética ampliación/remodelación.
> 
> Espero el estadio tumbesino sea ampliado como merece, veo q vivimos una moda de ampliación de estadios, esto no lo habiamos visto antes. Que bien !


¿Cual es la necesidad de eliminar la pista atlética por ampliar las tribunas?
:nuts:

Como se vé en la foto, ni siquiera la tribuna occidente abarca toda la longitud del campo, la de oriente un tercio. Si alguna vez se construyen las de Norte y Sur entonces casi se triplicaria la capacidad actual es decir de 6-8 mil se puede pasar de 18-24 mil. 

Mi pregunta es: ¿Existe demanda para hacer el gasto?
y lo peor destruir la poca infraestructura de atletismo que falta, si se puede hacer una pista atletica en otro colegio, entonces que se hagan dos. Basta con esta futbolitis, además que triunfos nos ha dado el futbol?

No salió la sede para Lima 2015 pero igual tenemos que preparar nuestros atletas independientemente de si ganemos o no la sede el 2019. Quieren que les publique el cuadro medallero de los juegos Bolivarianos ? solo le ganamos a Bolivia y Panamá, Ecuador casi nos dobló en medallas y Colombia y Venezuela inalcanzables.hno:

Lo he dicho antes. Estoy casi seguro, pero no creo que sea de otra manera. Quien es el Dueño del Picasso Peratta? El IPD? entonces no puede estar toda la vida subsidiando el futbol (caso Garcilazo de la Vega) en desmedro de otros deportes. Si el futbol proporciona ingresos, entonces que los clubes se hagan sociedades an'onimas y con su plata construyan sus estadios.


----------



## skyperu34

forestoso said:


> ¿Cual es la necesidad de eliminar la pista atlética por ampliar las tribunas?
> :nuts:
> 
> Como se vé en la foto, ni siquiera la tribuna occidente abarca toda la longitud del campo, la de oriente un tercio. Si alguna vez se construyen las de Norte y Sur entonces casi se triplicaria la capacidad actual es decir de 6-8 mil se puede pasar de 18-24 mil.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Existe demanda para hacer el gasto?
> y lo peor destruir la poca infraestructura de atletismo que falta, si se puede hacer una pista atletica en otro colegio, entonces que se hagan dos. Basta con esta futbolitis, además que triunfos nos ha dado el futbol?
> 
> No salió la sede para Lima 2015 pero igual tenemos que preparar nuestros atletas independientemente de si ganemos o no la sede el 2019. Quieren que les publique el cuadro medallero de los juegos Bolivarianos ? solo le ganamos a Bolivia y Panamá, Ecuador casi nos dobló en medallas y Colombia y Venezuela inalcanzables.hno:
> 
> Lo he dicho antes. Estoy casi seguro, pero no creo que sea de otra manera. Quien es el Dueño del Picasso Peratta? El IPD? entonces no puede estar toda la vida subsidiando el futbol (caso Garcilazo de la Vega) en desmedro de otros deportes. Si el futbol proporciona ingresos, entonces que los clubes se hagan sociedades an'onimas y con su plata construyan sus estadios.



Si no se usa y está en bajas condiciones, pienso que ese terreno podria utilizarse para espacio de tribunas. Ahora, si se utiliza entonces tampoco le veo razón y mas bien me ratifico en el hipotético caso de ampliar tribunas sobre veredas avisorando una reestructuración dle futbol peruano y un posible retorno del E. de Medicina bajo condiciones mejores.


----------



## lobusmarino

forestoso said:


> ¿Cual es la necesidad de eliminar la pista atlética por ampliar las tribunas?
> :nuts:
> 
> Como se vé en la foto, ni siquiera la tribuna occidente abarca toda la longitud del campo, la de oriente un tercio. Si alguna vez se construyen las de Norte y Sur entonces casi se triplicaria la capacidad actual es decir de 6-8 mil se puede pasar de 18-24 mil.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Existe demanda para hacer el gasto?
> y lo peor destruir la poca infraestructura de atletismo que falta, si se puede hacer una pista atletica en otro colegio, entonces que se hagan dos. Basta con esta futbolitis, además que triunfos nos ha dado el futbol?
> 
> No salió la sede para Lima 2015 pero igual tenemos que preparar nuestros atletas independientemente de si ganemos o no la sede el 2019. Quieren que les publique el cuadro medallero de los juegos Bolivarianos ? solo le ganamos a Bolivia y Panamá, Ecuador casi nos dobló en medallas y Colombia y Venezuela inalcanzables.hno:
> 
> Lo he dicho antes. Estoy casi seguro, pero no creo que sea de otra manera. Quien es el Dueño del Picasso Peratta? El IPD? entonces no puede estar toda la vida subsidiando el futbol (caso Garcilazo de la Vega) en desmedro de otros deportes. Si el futbol proporciona ingresos, entonces que los clubes se hagan sociedades an'onimas y con su plata construyan sus estadios.


pucha asi no ps.. mas salado eres?.. MIRA el picasso peratta en el momento esta en un mal estado.. seguramente mucha gente querra que se amplie a 20 mil..o 24 mil ..pero seguramente lo harán pegado a la arquitectura o diseño de los estadios del norte(EN MI OPINION HORRIBLES) y mejor sería que de una vez por todas se construya un buen estadio, sin esperar a q algun club de ica lo construya, o esperar a q alguno suba.. Ver un hermoso estadio en ica sería mucho mas motivante para toda la gente de ica..
.








kmikctavo ..ta bueno tu propuesta, pero lo malingas es q hay mucho vídrio en esa fachada, y la gente de ICA no es nada santa ps, eso no dura ni un mes de virgen, .. aun me kedo con el Free State, me gusta su diseño y más aun se adecúa al espacio.. como dije antes la pista atlética se la mandamos al colegio san luis o simplemente al campo ferial..que hay espacio como melas..o sino a la jato de FORESTOSO.jejeje broma man.Aqui el free State de sudáfrica


----------



## lobusmarino

ALGUIEN CON NOTICIAS DEL ROSAS PAMPA???..SUPUESTAMENTE LA EMPRESA CONSTRUCTORA HACE LA ENTREGA DE LA OBRA AL 100% EL 31 DE DICIEMBRE 2009..ya casi llegamos a la fecha, pero nada se sabe, algun HUARAZINO.. MALLQUI SUBETE UNA DEL ROSAS PAMPA.jejeje


----------



## sid1_2k8

*Ultimas Noticias sobre el Estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz*



lobusmarino said:


> ALGUIEN CON NOTICIAS DEL ROSAS PAMPA???..SUPUESTAMENTE LA EMPRESA CONSTRUCTORA HACE LA ENTREGA DE LA OBRA AL 100% EL 31 DE DICIEMBRE 2009..ya casi llegamos a la fecha, pero nada se sabe, algun HUARAZINO.. MALLQUI SUBETE UNA DEL ROSAS PAMPA.jejeje



Hola,

Estas son todas las noticias que encontre acerca el Estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz. La noticia y fotos que todos estavamos esperando es la noticia del Sabado 12 de Diciembre del 2009:

*El estadio ‘Rosas **Pampa**’ de Huaraz cambia de cara*(23 de Febrero del 2008)
*( http://www.peru.com/futbol/AutoNoticias/futbolportada/2008/02/23/detallenoticia100998.asp )*

*Se viene el nuevo Estadio Rosas **Pampa*(26 de Febrero del 2008)
*( http://www.perucampeon.com/general/se-viene-el-nuevo-estadio-rosas-pampa.html )*

*Demolicion del Estadio Rosas **Pampa** [Huaraz]*(Miércoles 29 de Octubre del 2008)
*( http://www.peru.com/futbol/sgc/portada/2008/10/29/detalle10722.aspx )*

*En Diciembre Huaraz tendrá estadio moderno con capacidad para 20 mil espectadores* (Miercoles, 10 de Junio de 2009)
*( http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=fCvvLjqJ3DY= )*

*Obras **del** Estadio Rosas **Pampa** de Huaraz tienen ya un 56% de avance*(Miercoles, 15.del Julio de 2009)
*( http://www.primerapaginaperu.com/article/ancash/2049/ )*

*Estadio Rosas Pampa no tendrá gras sintético (Lunes 12 de Octubre de 2009)*

*( http://www.huaraznoticias.com/locales/estadio-rosas-pampa-no-tendra-gras-sintetico )*

*Trabajos en el estadio Rosas **Pampa** con un avance **del** 85% **(*Sábado, 07 de Noviembre de 2009)
*( http://www.diario-ya.com/index.php?...un-avance-del-85&catid=52:deportes&Itemid=119 )*

*Gobierno Regional apoyará al Sport Ancash en su próxima campaña **(*Sabado, 12 de Diciembre del 2009)
*El estadio Rosas **Pampa** está ya en un 95%, y estará listo para el mes de Marzo **del** 2010*
*( http://www.ancashnoticias.com/detallenoticia.php?titulo=PORTADA&id=1336 )*

Bueno, estas son todas las noticias que he encontrado por el momento.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## Indochine

kmikctavo said:


> oye Indochine buenas imagenes, me puedes hacer un favor? son actuales?
> podrias tomar capturas de los siguientes estadios:
> 
> -Chimbote
> -Chiclayo
> -Trujillo
> -Tacna
> -Pucallpa
> -Ica
> -Iquitos
> -Arequipa (UNSA)
> -Piura
> -Tumbes
> 
> Te lo agradceria inmensamente.


claro amigo, con tiempo todo se puede.



lobusmarino said:


> EXTRAORDINARIO INDOCHINNNN¡¡¡¡ lo malo es q las capturas de google son ya antiguitas, pero buenísimo tu trabajo... de 20 points t doy 32..jejeje..saludos


:horse: no hay problema, ni bien actualize google earth se puede cambiar la imagen y editar esas fotos del photobucket cuantas vece queramos.



Poligono said:


> Y este gráfico que hiciste está chévere, es como una guía turística de un circuito de nuestros estadios en Lima, yo creo que si se mejorasen los principales estadios limeños bien se podrían hacer tours a todos ellos como ocurre en estadios como el Nou Camp, el Bernabeu y tantos de Europa, yo creo que a mucha gente le gustaría visitar todos nuestros estadios y recorrer parte de sus instalaciones de manera segura incluso para quien no gusta del fútbol y este tour se podría convertir como una opción más para todos los que nos visitan.
> 
> Y es que Lima es una ciudad que cuenta con una buena cantidad de estadios de gran capacidad al igual que otras ciudades como Londres, Buenos Aires, Moscú, Sao Paulo, Río de Janeiro y el DF de México.
> 
> Por ejemplo en Londres cualquier amante del fútbol que la visita desearía visitar el New Wembley, el Emirates del Arsenal y el Stanford Brigde del Chelsea, Lima con una mejora a sus estadios podría tener también una especie de circuito turístico de sus estadios.


Tenes razon, me parece que Lima es una de las ciudades del pacifico sur con mayor cantidad de estadios.
Si mejoran el San Marcos, mejoran y amplian Matute(una segunda bandeja, parte de la tribuna sur llegaria a la catolica pero no afectaria el transito por estar bien alto), mejoran y amplian el Miguel Grau, tendriamos estadios aun mas interesantes :cheers:
Un Update del Monumental, ojala Sporting Cristal se anime por un estadio propio y Ventanilla siga con su proyecto.

p.d Poligono al parecer ahora Google Earth a mejorado ese problema que en las zonas mas cercanas al sur las dimensiones sean mayores, justo capture unas imagrenes de estadios de chile y argentina y el tamaño de la regla de escala coincidian perfecamente con las de peru.



Ajo said:


> Hola indochine , aprecio mucho el trabajo que hiciste , pero dudo mucho que las comparaciones esten bien hechas porque cometiste el mismo error que hiso otro forista de solo dejarse guiar por la altura en la que la camara se encuentra, ya que los estadios estan en diferentes alturas . Por ejemplo segun google earth el monumetal de la u esta a 300 msnm y eso influye en su tamano tal vez no exageradamente , pero no para poder hacer un abuena apreciacion, mientras que las otras no . para sacar el tamano exacto hay que poner la altura de la camara desde la altura de la construccion.
> 
> Ah y la primera foto no es a 200 metros de altura , sino muchisismo mas
> 
> 
> saludos !


Me guie por la escala que sale y uno gradua la altura, y lo de primera foto si es otra altura para incluir una gran zona donde entren los 5 estadios.


----------



## rafo18

Estadio en Ilo



Tendra una capacidad para 8 mil espectadores, obra a cargo del gobierno regional.

Cortesia: _Desarrollo Peruano_


----------



## AQPCITY

Esta en Algodon, esa ciudad se mercece un buen estadio, supongo que el GRM quiere compensar a ilo con un estadio, ya que premio a Moquegua con un tremendo estadio, sabiendo que en ilo la poblacion es casi el doble que la de moquegua ciudad.


----------



## lobusmarino

ASI EMPEZÓ LA CONSTRUCCIÓN DEL ROSAS PAMPA DE HUARAZ..


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu y como va ahora el estadio de huarz


----------



## Jean_Pierre

rafo18 said:


> Estadio en Ilo
> 
> Tendra una capacidad para 8 mil espectadores, obra a cargo del gobierno regional.
> 
> Cortesia: _Desarrollo Peruano_


Habria posibilidad que hagan populares? 8 mil personas parece muy poco.


----------



## Germinal

^^
Para una ciudad de 50,000 habitantes me parece mas que suficiente.


----------



## kmikctavo

tiene razon lo de 50 000 personas pero Moquegua esta muy cerca y podrian ir gente para alla, no es mala idea eso de ampliar el estadio, tiene una bonita vista al mar y debe ser utilizada.

Digame que diferencia hay entre el estadio Mariscal Nieto y el Garibaldi son diferentes, yo bien entendido que el Garibaldi es el de Ilo y este serà nuevo o como es la cosas?


----------



## skyperu34

Se ve bien el estadio de Ilo, aunque a juzgar por la maqueta, parece que tuviera entre 10000 a 12000 de capacidad.


----------



## rafo18

AQPCITY said:


> Esta en Algodon, esa ciudad se mercece un buen estadio, supongo que el GRM quiere compensar a ilo con un estadio, ya que premio a Moquegua con un tremendo estadio, sabiendo que en ilo la poblacion es casi el doble que la de moquegua ciudad.


Buen punto, valgan verades Moquegua no justificaba tremendo estadio en todo caso Ilo debio albergar tamaña obra, pero bueno..., si el canon le sobra bien por ellos


----------



## Poligono

invasorzim said:


> Lo que me sigue sorprendiendo es la ridícula capacidad del Miguel Grau considerando que en ese espacio entraría hasta un estadio enorme como San Marcos. Hace un par de años había leido de planes de ampliar la capacidad del Miguel Grau pero lástima que quedó en nada. El Callao se merece un estadio grande.


Lo que pasa es que en una vista satelital del estadio Miguel Grau del Callao fácilmente se puede confundir el espacio hasta donde están construidas las tribunas que sería su real tamaño, como se puede ver en esta imagen de abajo donde aparece con el Nacional.










Y aquí en línea roja marco hasta donde llegan actualmente sus tribunas, con lo que ya se puede entender el por que su aforo de tan solo 17 mil personas, pero también queda claro que tiene el espacio suficiente para ampliarse hasta alcanzar el tamaño del nacional o incluso el estadio de San Marcos.













sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Al parecer de acuerdo a las ultimas noticias, parece que no van a hacer las obras de remodelacion del Estadio de Huancayo (en el 2010) :
> 
> *1.- Estadio de Huancayo (Cuarto centenario) Huancayo, Junin*
> 
> *¡Basta de manoseos! a terminar el estadio *(27 de Diciembre del 2009)
> *( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...ecci_parent=&txtSecci_id=26&txtNota_id=249373 )*
> 
> *La remodelacion integral del estadio Huancayo - Promesa o realidad! *(28 de Diciembre 2009)
> *( http://wankayork.espacioblog.com/po...acion-integral-del-estadio-huancayo-promesa-o )*
> 
> *IPD ratifica refacción y pintado general **del** estadio Huancayo* (Diciembre 2009)
> *( http://www.diarioprimicia.pe/index.php?seccion=detalles&id=8260 )*
> 
> 
> Que pena si esto es confirmado.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan


Y recién leo estas notas, lamentable la falta de presupuesto del gobierno de Junín para ejecutar la ampliación del estadio huancaíno, las buenas noticias son que el estadio huarasino al parecer estaría listo antes de que empiece la segunda división siendo esto importante para el Sport Ancash pues podría jugar de local desde la primera fecha.

También son buenas las noticias del inicio de obras en el estadio de Sullana y los estudios que se están haciendo al estadio de Tumbes para ver si puede ser ampliado.




Indochine said:


> Tenes razon, me parece que Lima es una de las ciudades del pacifico sur con mayor cantidad de estadios.
> Si mejoran el San Marcos, mejoran y amplian Matute(una segunda bandeja, parte de la tribuna sur llegaria a la catolica pero no afectaria el transito por estar bien alto), mejoran y amplian el Miguel Grau, tendriamos estadios aun mas interesantes :cheers:
> Un Update del Monumental, ojala Sporting Cristal se anime por un estadio propio y Ventanilla siga con su proyecto.
> 
> p.d Poligono al parecer ahora Google Earth a mejorado ese problema que en las zonas mas cercanas al sur las dimensiones sean mayores, justo capture unas imagrenes de estadios de chile y argentina y el tamaño de la regla de escala coincidian perfecamente con las de peru.


No solo del Pacífico sur, más apropiado sería decir de toda América y hasta del mundo, no son muchas las ciudades que tiene tal cantidad de estadios de gran capacidad como Lima.

Lo del google earth, recién voy a verlo, y ya que me parece que tienes el google earth pro aprovecho para pedirte el gran favor de que saques capturas del estadio de Matute pero con inclinación como si fuese una panorámica, ya que no existe foto alguna de Matute tomada desde arriba, si quiera con una toma satelital con inclinación se puede tener una idea de cómo se ve.

Aquí te dejo una imagen de otro estadio para que tengas una idea como sería esa toma inclinada.


----------



## Indochine

Poligono said:


> Y aquí en línea roja marco hasta donde llegan actualmente sus tribunas, con lo que ya se puede entender el por que su aforo de tan solo 17 personas, pero también queda claro que tiene el espacio suficiente para ampliarse hasta alcanzar el tamaño del nacional o incluso el estadio de San Marcos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo del google earth, recién voy a verlo, y ya que me parece que tienes el google earth pro aprovecho para pedirte el gran favor de que saques capturas del estadio de Matute pero con inclinación como si fuese una panorámica, ya que no existe foto alguna de Matute tomada desde arriba, si quiera con una toma satelital con inclinación se puede tener una idea de cómo se ve.
> 
> Aquí te dejo una imagen de otro estadio para que tengas una idea como sería esa toma inclinada.


Buen dato de la linea roja, y lo Matute voy a revisar la toma inclinada, sera asi?:
























la linea es el nivel al ras de los exteriores, (piso pistas, calle)


----------



## Poligono

^^ Exacto kay:, muy buenas tomas, te pediría solo un par de tomas un poco más inclinadas y de más altura para ver el estadio en perpectiva con su entorno, saludos.


----------



## lobusmarino

Muy bueno.. acabo de leer por ahi q ampliarán MATUTE a 41,000 espectadores si logran vender al lechón montaño.jajjaa¡¡, no es por nada, pero dicen q el man está más gordo q alan y casareto Juntos XD¡¡¡¡¡ :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Indochine

^^

*Si se concreta la venta de Jhonnier Montaño, Alianza ampliaría el estadio de Matute*


















1 de 1​









​ 

Lima (Peru.com).- Negocio redondo. Los dirigentes de Alianza Lima ya están pensando en lo que harán con el dinero que les deje la venta de Jhonnier Montaño. Ampliarán el estadio de Matute y mejorarán las instalaciones.​ 
El presidente de la Comisión de Fútbol del club blanquiazul, aseguró que, si logran vender al colombiano, "se ampliará el estadio para que pueda acoger a 41 mil personas, se implementará una sala de prensa y una sala médica, así como estacionamientos empedrados".​ 
Montaño ha recibido propuestas del fútbol de Turquía, además su representante aseguró hace unas semanas que también lo pretende "un club grande de Sudamérica".​ 
Por el momento, el jugador entrena con Alianza Lima, bajo el mando de Gustavo Costas, en Argentina. se estaría poniendo en forma, luego de aumentar más de siete kilos en sus cortas vacaciones.
peru.com​ 
medio extraño la noticia, por solo una venta, y esta una vaca con mas de 10 kilos de lo normal, en fin, ojala se de









depor​


----------



## Germinal

^^
Asu, que panzon.
Dejandose de bromas, ojala que Alianza pueda ampliar su estadio porque ya les quedo muy chico.


----------



## Indochine

unas mas


----------



## fundicionurbano

buenas fotos


----------



## Flavio

60 mil en tribunas 
y 20 mil en palcos cifras oficiales

http://www.worldstadiums.com/south_america/countries/peru.shtml

PER	Universitario	Football	Lima	Estadio Monumental U	80 093	2000	all-seater 

pero nunca se ha llegado hasta la capacidad maxima porque el indeci no lo ha permitido:lol:, muy riesgoso

yo recuerdo que el partido con mas espectadores fue peru vs brasil en el 2003 donde entraron 70 000 personas:banana: creo que estas confundido takillero, recuerda que la *taquilla* arroja la cantidad de espectadores en tribuna, osea el *numero de entradas vendidas*, pero la gente que entra a los palcos no es contabilizada pues *ellos no pagan entrada (son dueños de sus palcos)*, de ese modo en los reportes de taquilla es imposible llevar un registro de cuanta gente entro en los palcos, es cierto en la final hubieron 55 000 personas pero solo en las tribunas, no hay reporte de cuanta gente entro a los palcos, pero a juzgar por las imagenes, estaban casi todos llenos

entonces 55 000 en tribunas + 15 000 aprox en los palcos = 70 000 aprox. en la final y aun quedaban espacios vacios en las cuatro tribunas, osea facil entran 80 000 reventando el estadio


----------



## MicroX

Flavio, los palcistas si tienen que comprar entradas del club por libertadores y eliminatorias.

En el Estadio Isidro Romero Carbo, entran como 59,000.

En el Monumental si entran 80,000. En Occidente entran 15,000, en Oriente mas de 15,000 (porque no tiene la zona VIP), en Norte 12,000 y en Sur otros 12,000. Eso te da como un pocito debajo de 60,000. En los palcos entran unos 20,000. Alli tienes tus 80,000.

En los reportes de FIFA y CONMEBOL, no se incluye los espectadores de los palcos pero el club si los tiene.


----------



## RoVi

interesante tu propuesta Poligono, habria que ver si en el proyecto original del Monumental ya establecen una cubierta para el estadio


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> Indochine said:
> 
> 
> 
> En paralelo en Europa empezo la construccion del novedoso hasta ese entonces estadio de Francia con una tecnologia de punta de lo ultimo que dejaba el siglo XX.
> *Stade de France (79 959)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde esa epoca hasta ahora se a desarrollado bastantes novedades en los diseños para estadios.
> 
> *Cabe mencionar, que EL PRIMER ESTADIO en contar con un techado moderno es el AMSTERDAM ARENA DE HOLANDA, antes que el Stade de France em París*
> 
> 
> 
> buen dato, aca esta el Amsterdam Arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poligono said:
> 
> 
> 
> Otra cosa, la nueva era de construcción de estadios se marcó el 2002 con el mundial de Corea y Japón.
> 
> El mundial anterior organizado por Francia solo ofreció la construcción del Saint Dennis o estadio nacional de Francia, excluyendo a este estadio los demás no fueron nada destacables, *yo más bien diría que 8 años antes fueron los italianos quienes se mandaron con diseños bastante vanguardistas y arriesgados en su mundial del 90, de ahí hasta hoy día se pueden destacar estadios como el San Siro de Milán, el Olímpico de Roma, el Luigi Ferraris de Génova, el San Nicola de Bari y el ya demolido Delle alpi de Turín.*
> 
> *Stadio delle Alpi - 71 012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stadio Giuseppe Meazza - 85 700*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stadio Olimpico di Roma - 82 922*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stadio San Nicola - 58 270*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stadio Luigi Ferraris - 41 917*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todos estadios magníficos pero que sobretodo destacaban en sus techos, se hubiera esperado que los mundiales siguientes esta tendencia siguiera, pero no fue así, el 94 el mundial se jugó en EEUU, y como ya gozaban de estadios de gran aforo no se construyó nada nuevo, más aún muchos de los estadios de EEUU no tienen techo por que no los necesitan debido al clima donde se encuentran, situación parecida a Lima, por lo que no se continuó ese avance que había dado Italia el 90. El 98 a Francia le habían bajado la valla, por lo que no se esmeró mucho en la construcción y remodelación de sus estadios, siendo solo el Saint Dennis el único a destacar, incluso ese mundial se redujo la cantidad de estadios, se jugó con tan solo 10 estadios, el 90 se había jugado con 12.
> 
> Y fue el 2002, cuando se dio un gran despegue en la construcción de estadios, esto de alguna manera es entendible, dado que tanto Corea como Japón son 2 países (hasta ese momento) que no tenían la afición por el fútbol que tienen los anteriores países que habían organizado los mundiales y por ello no contaban con la infraestructura adecuada (grandes estadios) por lo que muchas de sus construcciones tuvieron que hacerse desde cero.
> 
> El 2006 la valla le había quedado bien alta a Alemania, pero supieron estar a la altura y con la organización del mundial lograron modernizar sus estadios y con esto también consiguieron revalorizar su liga de fútbol.
> 
> En el contexto sudamericano es indudablemente Venezuela (paradójicamente el país menos aficionado al fútbol) quien marcó un antes y un después en construcción de estadios de fútbol.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheers:claro como no olvidar esos super estadios, me hace acordar mi album de italia 90
> 
> *COMENZARON LOS TRABAJOS EN EL ESTADIO "TELMO CARBAJO" DEL CALLAO *
> 
> El común denominador es Construir. Con una inversión de 712,000 mil nuevos soles, el Estadio Telmo Carbajo, primer escenario deportivo del Callao, tendrá un nuevo campo de fútbol, este será de material sintético que beneficiará a miles de niños y jóvenes deportistas chalacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde que el Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, tomó el cargo de Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD) en el 2006, no ha parado de trabajar en el acondicionamiento de los escenarios deportivos a nivel nacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Así como la construcción del moderno Complejo Deportivo de Villa María del Triunfo. El titular del IPD, dio el visto bueno en noviembre del 2009, para la instalación de un campo de fútbol sintético, en el emblemático Telmo Carbajo. El día de hoy, iniciaron los trabajos del nuevo campo deportivo del Callao, que tendrá varias fases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primero se realizará, el acondicionamiento, donde se removerá la tierra, para luego ser afirmado y compactado, dejando preparado también la pista sintética que posteriormente será instalado en el recinto deportivo.
> 
> Luego de tener el terreno compactado, este será cubierto por una capa de asfalto sintético, que servirá de colchón para la alfombra de grass sintético, el caucho y la arenilla.
> 
> El nuevo campo deportivo tendrá una extensión de 110 metros de largo por 90 metros de ancho, recordemos que este grass fue retirado del Estadio Nacional, para comenzar la remodelación y modernización de sus instalaciones. Las obras en el Telmo Carbajo están dirigidas por el Ing. Paúl Muller que culminarán en el mes de abril.
> ipd
Click to expand...


----------



## Inyector

Sin hacer propagandas electorales, Julio Pacheco (candidato a la presidencia de la U) tiene la siguiente propuesta:

- En primer lugar que el estadio Monumental sea de propiedad (íntegra) de la U. Esto es bastante lógico, ya que no se podrían realizar remodelaciones si el club no es totalmente el propietario.

- Luego de contar con la propiedad del estadio, emprender con la remodelación del mismo. En cuanto al tema, no ha brindado mayores detalles; más sí indicó que se encuentra entre sus planes; de llegar a la presidencia.


----------



## Inyector

Desearía que me ayuden a despejar una duda:

Un ejemplo. Sabemos que el estadio Nacional tenía la capacidad para realizar conciertos para 40 000 personas. Quisiera saber:

¿cuántas personas en las tribunas, y cuantas en la cancha?, ¿en la cancha entran más personas que en la tribuna, o al reves?

Bajo que criterio se establece? 

- 10 000 personas en oriente, occidente y sur; respectivamente; y las 10 000 personas restantes en la cancha o en que cantidad.

- En el último concierto de Metallica, cuantas personas entraron en cancha?

Agradeceré sus respuesta


----------



## lobusmarino

dicen que 50 000 personas recaudaron algo de 3 millones y mas en dolares.
es muy dificil calcular cuantos pueden entrar en la cancha.


----------



## lobusmarino

este es el futuro estadio del valencia EEL NOU MESTALLA..








.. ESTE Era EL AVANCE, 

















al parecer por problemas económicos se a detenido la obra, a causa de la crisis y deudas que tiene el valencia. PROBABLEMENTE CONTINUEN LAS OBRAS EN MARZO DEL 2010
QUEDÓ ASI,








ESTE ES RESULTADO FINAL


----------



## lobusmarino

COMO ME HUBIERA GUSTADO QUE EL NACIONAL QUEDARA COMO EL MESTALLA, LA VERDAD
ES Q PARECE UNA DE ESAS COSAS QUE SIRVE PARA HELAR CHELAS EN POLLADA.. jajajaa:lol::lol::lol:
es una broma espero no se pelen..









unas mas de su avance del MESTALLA DE VALENCIA
ANTES:








ASI EMPEZARON 
















ESTE SERÍA EL FINAL..


----------



## lobusmarino

ESTA ES OTRA DEL NUEVO ESTADIO SAN MAMES jajaja¡¡.. asi se llama la mamadera esta, pero esta buenísimo tambien..SERÁ EL NUEVO ESTADIO DEL BILBAO -ESPAÑA


----------



## invasorzim

Inyector said:


> Desearía que me ayuden a despejar una duda:
> 
> Un ejemplo. Sabemos que el estadio Nacional tenía la capacidad para realizar conciertos para 40 000 personas. Quisiera saber:
> 
> ¿cuántas personas en las tribunas, y cuantas en la cancha?, ¿en la cancha entran más personas que en la tribuna, o al reves?
> 
> Bajo que criterio se establece?
> 
> - 10 000 personas en oriente, occidente y sur; respectivamente; y las 10 000 personas restantes en la cancha o en que cantidad.
> 
> - En el último concierto de Metallica, cuantas personas entraron en cancha?
> 
> Agradeceré sus respuesta


El Nacional tiene una capacidad máxima de 50 mil personas en conciertos, se llegó a esa cifra con las 100 mil personas en los 2 conciertos de Soda Stereo (pero estuvimos más apretujados que lata de sardinas). Más o menos se reparten algo de 20 mil en cancha y 30 mil en las otras 3 tribunas, miles mas miles menos. En la popular creo que entran algo de 12 mil y en oriente/occidente 9 mil cada uno. Cifras exactas, sólo lo saben los organizadores de conciertos y Defensa Civil.

Para el concierto de Metallica en San Marcos se permitió 50 mil personas y se sacó a la venta algo de 46500 tickets (el resto fue entradas de cortesía y para sponsors), se dividió en 23 mil tickets para cancha (divididos en 3 zonas) y 23500 aprox en tribunas (7 mil en oriente, 13 mil en norte y el resto en occidente).

Un punto a favor de San Marcos es que la cancha es más amplia: los baños portátiles, los puestos de cerveza y comida se ubicaron encima de las fosas de salto largo dejando la cancha y la pista atlética libres. En el Nacional los baños y los puestos de comida los ubicaban en la misma pista atlética, dejando únicamente la cancha para la gente.


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> Sin hacer propagandas electorales, Julio Pacheco (candidato a la presidencia de la U) tiene la siguiente propuesta:
> 
> - En primer lugar que el estadio Monumental sea de propiedad (íntegra) de la U. Esto es bastante lógico, ya que no se podrían realizar remodelaciones si el club no es totalmente el propietario.
> 
> - Luego de contar con la propiedad del estadio, emprender con la remodelación del mismo. En cuanto al tema, no ha brindado mayores detalles; más sí indicó que se encuentra entre sus planes; de llegar a la presidencia.


Interesante



Inyector said:


> Desearía que me ayuden a despejar una duda:
> 
> Un ejemplo. Sabemos que el estadio Nacional tenía la capacidad para realizar conciertos para 40 000 personas. Quisiera saber:
> 
> ¿cuántas personas en las tribunas, y cuantas en la cancha?, ¿en la cancha entran más personas que en la tribuna, o al reves?
> 
> Bajo que criterio se establece?
> 
> - 10 000 personas en oriente, occidente y sur; respectivamente; y las 10 000 personas restantes en la cancha o en que cantidad.
> 
> - En el último concierto de Metallica, cuantas personas entraron en cancha?
> 
> Agradeceré sus respuesta


en teoria el Nacional es asi:
Norte: 15000
Sur: 15000
Occidente: 7500
Oriente: 7500
*TOTAL: 45000*

Al colocar butacas se reduce la capacidad, y teniendo en cuenta que la tribuna occidente tiene mas salidas que oriente y lo reduce en capacidad, se hizo las siguinetes reformas hace poco tiempo(wikipedia):

Norte: 15000
Sur: 15000
Occidente: 5.053 butacas
Oriente: 7.114 butacas
*TOTAL: 42167 + prensa, seguridad, torre miguel dasso etc, bordea los 42500*

En un concierto megaconcierto en el Nacional, la asistencia es practicamente la misma a un lleno total del estadio, las 3 tribunas llenas(norte, occidente y oriente) y la tribuna sur que esta vacia detras del escenario se compensa los 15000 espectadores que esta en la cancha.








Metallica fue en San Marcos


----------



## lobusmarino

encontré esto: MAQUETA ESTADIO PALCAMAYO-TARMA


































PARECE TECHADO Y CON POQUÍSIMA CAPACIDAD. BIEN POR SE PUEBLO.


----------



## Inyector

Muchas gracias por despejar la duda; entonces tras lo mencionado en una cancha de futbol (al menos en el Nacional y San Marcos), entran 15 000 personas.

Asimismo para recordar a los foristas que el presente thread se llama 

*ESTADIOS PERUANOS III*

En clara alusión a los recintos peruanos, no europeos o de otros países.

Moderación por favor


----------



## Inyector

En cuanto al estadio de tarma, tiene pinta de circo


----------



## Exrexnotex

^^ Pense que era un Plaza Vea :lol:


----------



## RoVi

jajaja un Plaza vea

bueno esta bien solo un cambio de colores


----------



## MONINCC

Me gusta... el color se cambia nomas


----------



## wmancoz

el nuhttp://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EzMlpVBxAiokMU7yjZQD0g?feat=embedwebsiteevo proyecthttp://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/NgJLHfCOPTFTXTHuh10FgQ?feat=embedwebsiteo de san mames http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6L92Nit1be4MHKZaCV3AuQ?feat=embedwebsiteno es posteasteis anteriormenthttp://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mpk1UbmTsN7gumPj3hhwew?feat=embedwebsitee. el nuevo proyecto es este


----------



## wmancoz

lobusmarino said:


> ESTA ES OTRA DEL NUEVO ESTADIO SAN MAMES jajaja¡¡.. asi se llama la mamadera esta, pero esta buenísimo tambien..SERÁ EL NUEVO ESTADIO DEL BILBAO -ESPAÑA


este proyecto del nuevo estadio san mames de bilbao era el antiguo el nuevo lo veran en esta pagina http://www.sanmames.org/proyectosmb.htm
asi como toda la informacion al respecto. este año comienzan las obras y tardara unos 2 a tres años en concluir. uno de los objetivos es que sea sede de la posible copa del mundo que españa pretende organizar conjuntamente con portugal para el 2018 tambien usaria el nou mestalla, y el proximamente tambien a renovar nou camp entre otros muchos.


----------



## wmancoz

http://www.marca.com/tv/?v=5cuc96O2au0
aqui un video que no he podido colgar porque no se como cargar video y colocar imagenes sorry.


----------



## 100% takillero

*el monumental es de 55 mil y no 80 mil...*

a el parecer de mas del 805 de los peruanos, el monumental es para 55 mil espectadores y no 80 mil.

aca las razones.

por promedio se dice que en estadio entran casi mil personas por escalon que dodean las 4 tribunas. y el monumetal tiene un promedio de 47 escalones y a eso restarle el tunel de zcceso de la tribuna occidente por donde entran los jugadores que a su ves eso reduce mas aun el aforo.

redondiemos entonces solo en tribunas entran algo de 45 mil espectadores y en palco es algo inaudito decir que entran 20 mil, porque eso no creeria nadies.

la conclusion final es de 55 mil y no 80 mil.

gracias a todos y chau.

si a la verdad y la transparencia.


----------



## Poligono

Y unas fotos de diferentes estadios limeños:

*Monumental* (Ate)









*San Martín* (San Martín de Porres)

























*Matute* (La Victoria)

















*San Marcos* (Lima)









*Manuel Bonilla* (Miraflores)










Estadios del Callao:

*Miguel Grau* (Bellavista)









*Telmo Carbajo* (La Perla)


----------



## Inyector

Poligono said:


> Recuerdo que luego que Cienciano campeonó en la recopa, mostraron por televisión la propuesta de un arquitecto de un nuevo estadio con capacidad para 42 mil personas, y la verdad por la maqueta se veía bastante bueno el diseño, aunque eso sí, no tenía techo, al final la propuesta quedó en nada, por que tiempo después se amplió el Garcilaso para la copa América y esto le quitó posibilidades a cualquier nuevo estadio en Cusco.
> 
> Y personalmente me gustaría que Cienciano pueda construir su propio estadio con una capacidad para 50 mil personas, dada la relevancia del club y la ciudad, serían 8 mil asientos más de lo que es el Garcilaso hoy en día, y que este estadio tuviera un diseño muy parecido al Old Trafford del Manchester, como una manera de lograr identificación con ese club, pero bueno, esto en un ámbito marketero, también creo que Juvenal, o en todo caso el club, debieran ponerse las pilas y gestionar con el gobierno local la posibilidad de adquirir parte de los terrenos del actual aeropuerto cusqueño, para cuando este deje de funcionar y se haya construido el nuevo aeropuerto en las afueras de la ciudad, y construir ahí la sede del club y su estadio.


No comparto tu opinión. 

Para qué tendría Cusco dos estadios de grandes capacidades (osea mayores a 4000 espectadores)???. Propondría que el estadio Garcilazo de la Vega lo compre Cienciano; y con ese dinero producto de la venta el IPD Cuzco construya un estadio de pequeña capacidad (20,000) con multiples propósitos (mejor dicho con pista atlética para competencias de atletismo), adicionalmente podría jugar ahi el Garcilazo. Un estadio de 20 000 personas es bastante decente, y cienciano ganaría un estadio y podría ampliarlo hasta 50 000 y techarlo.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ Esa idea si me gustaria. Ademas, casi todos, dentro y fuera del pais, identificamos al Garcilaso de la Vega con Cienciano.


----------



## invasorzim

Poligono said:


> Y unas fotos de diferentes estadios limeños:
> *San Marcos* (Lima)


Con el concierto de Metallica se vio todo el potencial que tiene ese estadio. Que terminen el dichoso bypass de la Venezuela, que amplíen los accesos, una nueva pintada, que le coloquen butacas y el estadio estaría pero recontra parado. :banana:


----------



## mkografo

Hya bastante diferencia entre el Monumental y los demas estadios de Lima, bueno excepto el Nacional q quedara como nuevo


----------



## omsaz

El Monvmental Areqvipa, es uno de los mejores del Perú, solo que la Vniversidad no le esta dando el mantenimiento necesario por pugnas internas.


----------



## omsaz

Aqvi vna toma del Monumental Areqvipa completamente lleno:


----------



## Indochine

*EMBLEMÁTICO ESTADIO TELMO CARBAJO TENDRA GRASS SINTETICO*

Esta mañana estuvo el Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Ing. Arturo Woodman Pollitt, inspeccionando la obra que demanda una inversión de 712,000 mil nuevos soles. 








Las obras a cargo de la empresa PAR GAS SAC., que iniciaron el 20 de enero, donde se realizó el trabajo de remoción del terreno inicial, el cual permite los trabajos actuales como la compactación de 2.400 m3 de material Percolante.








Este proceso de compactado, también se realizará en el espacio reservado al contorno del campo de fútbol para la pista atlética, la cual será de material asfaltico. 

El tiempo estimado para este proceso es de 15 días, dando paso a la colocación del asfalto elástico el cual tomará 25 días, que servirá de colchón para la alfombra de grass sintético, el caucho y la arenilla. La culminación de esta obra esta programada para el mes de abril. 

El nuevo campo deportivo tendrá una extensión de 110 metros de largo por 60 metros de ancho, recordemos que este grass fue retirado del Estadio Nacional, para comenzar la remodelación y modernización de sus instalaciones. Las obras en el Telmo Carbajo están dirigidas por el Ing. Paúl Muller.
*ipd*


----------



## Lecl74

Si el Telmo Carbajo va a tener pista atletica, entonces ya no es necesario que el Miguel Grau la tenga. Se podria ampliar la capacidad del Miguel Grau utilizando ese espacio.


----------



## invasorzim

Lecl74 said:


> Si el Telmo Carbajo va a tener pista atletica, entonces ya no es necesario que el Miguel Grau la tenga. Se podria ampliar la capacidad del Miguel Grau utilizando ese espacio.


Preferiría que el Telmo no tuviera pista atlética y que sea sólo para futbol y que el Miguel Grau sea estadio olímpico. Hay mucho más espacio en el Yahuar Huaca para ampliar el estadio, encima hay sitio para colocar pista de calentamiento. En el Telmo no hay mucho espacio.


----------



## Inyector

invasorzim said:


> Preferiría que el Telmo no tuviera pista atlética y que sea sólo para futbol y que el Miguel Grau sea estadio olímpico. Hay mucho más espacio en el Yahuar Huaca para ampliar el estadio, encima hay sitio para colocar pista de calentamiento. En el Telmo no hay mucho espacio.


Comparto tu opinión. 

Sería bueno que el Telmo Carbajo sea un estadio sólo para fútbol, algo asi como los estadios de futbol ingleses pequeños y con las tribunas pegadas.

Apoyo que el Miguel Grau se amplíe a 50,000, techado y cuenta con pista atletico; hay espacios suficientes para realizar dicha ampliación.

El Callao se merece un recinto decente para practicar deporte, y pensar que reciben gran cantidad de dinero por el canon del puerto y aeropuerto; pero parece que a el Gobierno Regional del Callao no le interesa el deporte.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ El Gobierno Regional si le interesa el deporte, tenemos la prueba cuando metieron dinero para evitar que baje el Boys, los torneos de voley en el Miguel Grau o la universiada de levantamiento de pesas, los torneos de baseball en el Yahuar Huaca, etc.

El problema es que al tener infraestructura, no les interesa mejorarla por conformismo o porque aun no este cayendose de vieja.


----------



## Poligono

Inyector said:


> No comparto tu opinión.
> 
> Para qué tendría Cusco dos estadios de grandes capacidades (osea mayores a 4000 espectadores)???. Propondría que el estadio Garcilazo de la Vega lo compre Cienciano; y con ese dinero producto de la venta el IPD Cuzco construya un estadio de pequeña capacidad (20,000) con multiples propósitos (mejor dicho con pista atlética para competencias de atletismo), adicionalmente podría jugar ahi el Garcilazo. Un estadio de 20 000 personas es bastante decente, y cienciano ganaría un estadio y podría ampliarlo hasta 50 000 y techarlo.


Debí decir que aquella idea mía, que en realidad más que una propuesta era una expresión de deseo, era una proyección a un futuro todavía lejano, y me gusta tu idea para el presente inmediato.

Aunque no creo que Cienciano tenga el dinero para comprar el Garcilaso ni tampoco para construir un estadio, lo que si creo es que por ser un equipo representativo de la ciudad puede sacar ventajas para negociar la adquisición de terrenos ya sea dentro o en las afueras de la ciudad, en donde podría construir poco a poco su sede institucional, personalmente me parece que las 5 hectáreas que le regalaron para un equipo que debería ser grande es muy poco. Y teniendo un gran terreno podría reservar un espacio dentro de este para la construcción de un estadio en el momento que pueda y necesite hacerlo, si no lo tuviese en el futuro le sería más complicado y costoso encontrar un espacio apropiado dentro de la ciudad para poder hacer su estadio propio.

Ahora, otra cosa, el Garcilaso difícilmente podrá ser ampliado, no tiene espacio, y aún si se pudiera hacer, agregarle un anillo exterior quizá no sea lo más seguro, además que sería muy costoso para un estadio que no tiene la prestancia que si lo tendría un estadio hecho desde cero, el Garcilaso es un estadio Frankesntein, parchado por todos lados y reconvertido de estadio olímpico a estadio para fútbol, con 3 de sus tribunas curvadas y una recta, es un estadio bastante feo, además su capacidad actual que es de 42 mil personas se vería reducida si se le colocasen butacas a sus 4 tribunas, lo que le podría quitar algo de 5 mil asientos y dejarlo en alrededor de 37 mil. Lo que sí se puede hacer es techarlo, esto le ayudaría bastante estéticamente.

Por estas desventajas que presenta el Garcilaso es que me gustaría que Cienciano se trace como meta a largo plazo la construcción de un estadio propio, más grande y moderno, y pienso que al estadio Garcilaso podría utilizarlo el equipo del mismo nombre, podría pintar sus tribunas de celeste, techarlo y hasta reducirle su aforo a 30 mil o incluso podría nuevamente transformarlo en estadio olímpico rellenando el hoyo que se hizo, poniéndole pista atlética y quedando en una capacidad de 20 mil personas, así tendríamos un clásico cusqueño celeste y rojo, como el de Manchester :lol:, y cada equipo con su respectivo recinto. 

Por lo pronto el estadio Garcilaso para una ciudad como Cusco, que está cerca a las 400 mil personas, es más que suficiente y tiene para rato.




invasorzim said:


> Preferiría que el Telmo no tuviera pista atlética y que sea sólo para futbol y que el Miguel Grau sea estadio olímpico. Hay mucho más espacio en el Yahuar Huaca para ampliar el estadio, encima hay sitio para colocar pista de calentamiento. En el Telmo no hay mucho espacio.





Inyector said:


> Comparto tu opinión.
> 
> Sería bueno que el Telmo Carbajo sea un estadio sólo para fútbol, algo asi como los estadios de futbol ingleses pequeños y con las tribunas pegadas.
> 
> Apoyo que el Miguel Grau se amplíe a 50,000, techado y cuenta con pista atletico; hay espacios suficientes para realizar dicha ampliación.
> 
> El Callao se merece un recinto decente para practicar deporte, y pensar que reciben gran cantidad de dinero por el canon del puerto y aeropuerto; pero parece que a el Gobierno Regional del Callao no le interesa el deporte.


Opino lo mismo.


----------



## Poligono

Y una primicia 

*La Laguna* (San Juan de Miraflores)









No es un estadio pero este campo de fútbol lo construyó me parece el Churre Hinostroza en algún barrio de San Juan de Miraflores, no sé donde esté ubicado exactamente.


----------



## Indochine

*ESTADIO "ENRIQUE TORRES BELÓN" DE PUNO MOSTRARÁ NUEVO ROSTRO *

Los trabajos de mantenimiento al interior del Estadio "Enrique Torres Belón" vienen concluyendo mostrando un nueva imagen, con el colocado de la butacas en la tribuna occidente y el pintado de la totalidad de los graderíos, a la espera de la conclusión de los trabajos de mejoramiento de algunos sectores se espera contar con mejores ambientes en bien del deporte puneño. 










Cabe resaltar que las labores de acabado en el sala de conferencias, al igual que la tercera planta se viene ultimando, diversos deportistas y público usuario, mostró su contento con la labor del IPD Puno en la mejora de la infraestructura deportiva. TOPCOM Constructores, es el organismo que tiene a su bien la obra, en los próximos días se realizara diversos cursos de capacitación, disfrutando de un ambiente más acogedor. 










Por otra parte, los trabajos de la Pista Atlética se viene desarrollando con total normalidad pese a las constantes lluvias que soporta esta parte del país, con el colocado del punto inicial de la pista las próximas semanas se aceleraran dichas labores. 


















ipd.gob.pe


----------



## pepe19

ak tengo una foto del estadio rosas pamampa del exterior... pucha pro noc como subirla XD


----------



## pepe19

ak una foto del rosas pampa


----------



## pepe19




----------



## hcastgu

*ESTADIO 25 NOVIEMBRE (MOQUEGUA)*


----------



## MONINCC

Excelentes actualizaciones...

El estadio moqueguano se ve muy muy bien!!!


----------



## skyperu34

Estan lindos estos últimos estadios, demuestran envergadura. Buenas fotos !


----------



## Poligono

pepe19 said:


>


El estadio se ve bien, promete, pero las afueras son una total calamidad, ojala hagan algo para mejorarlo por que esta bien fea esa calle y le resta puntos al buen estadio huaracino. hno:



hcastgu said:


> *ESTADIO 25 NOVIEMBRE (MOQUEGUA)*


Buenas fotos, pero están muy chiquitas, aquí las traigo más grandes:


----------



## Digary

Me gusta el estadio huaracino...esta muy pero muy zvre. Espero no lo pinten.... solo un gusto..xD


----------



## omsaz

Este estadio de Moquegua por fuera es horrible; pero por dentro es sencillamente espectacular, la cancha hasta parece una mesa de billar, ojalá que Cobresol ascienda pronto, para visitarlos cuando jueguen contra el DOMINÓ.


----------



## Jesus333222

esa segunda bandeja de la tribuna mas grande del estadio de moquegua compensa de alguna manera lo que hubiera sido la tribuna popular que falta, otro detalle es si este estadio ya tiene el alumbrado electrico o todavia falta?


----------



## MicroX

Más fotos del estadio Rosas Pampa por favor


----------



## Indochine

*Inauguracionde Matute*
dicen que entraron 55000 con gente parada hno: en la web oficial de alianza la asistencia fue de 36,966 espectadores
















link


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Se ve distinta, o esa es mi idea, la entrada Sur en esa foto. Hoy no pasaria por esa zona ni camuflado en su barra.


----------



## dkclericxx12

Q BACAN EL ESTADIO DE MOQGUA :cheers::cheers: SOLO FALTA LOS EXTERIORES Y QUEDARA MUY BIEN


----------



## Jesus333222

en el clasico del año 92 en matute donde la u gano 2-0 al alianza entraron si no me equivoco 35700 personas


----------



## Jesus333222

en el clasico del año 92 en matute donde la u gano 2-0 al alianza entraron si no me equivoco 35700 personas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQx9NO_3-rM
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQx9NO_3-rM


----------



## Indochine

^^
esa asistencia fue el record el 92, con 38000, la U gano 2 a 0, y despues del partido sale la noticia de la captura de abimael.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco*

Hola,

Aqui estan las ultimas noticias (incluye un articulo que contiene 23 fotos) que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco*.

De acuerdo a los articulos, la Tribuna de Occidente la terminan en Agosto del 2010 y asi completan la 2da etapa de la ampliacion del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco* con una capacidad para *25,000* espectadores :

*3.-* *Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon de Huanuco*

*COMENZARON OBRAS DE AMPLIACIÓN (2da etapa) DE ESTADIO "HERACLIO TAPIA" DE HUÁNUCO* (10 de Agosto del 2009)
*( http://www.ipd.gob.pe/huanuco )*

_Para la segunda etapa, se construirá la tribuna de occidente, lo que actualmente constituye la tribuna preferencial que será demolida, y en su lugar se levantará una moderna infraestructura para 15 mil espectadores y tendrá además camerinos, salón auditorio, sala de prensa, enfermería, cafetería, servicios higiénicos y otros. El costo de la segunda etapa representará una inversión de 11 millones de nuevos soles. 

El alcalde señaló además, que el estadio tendrá iluminación artificial, tablero electrónico, pantalla gigante de TV y posiblemente la cancha será de grass sintético. Además, se completará el anillo de tribunas por los 4 costados con lo cual el estadio albergará a más de 25 mil espectadores._

*HUANUCO TENDRA EL MEJOR ESTADIO DE LA REGION CENTRO ORIENTE* (28 de Agosto del 2009)
*( http://www.munihuanuco.gob.pe/noticias.php?noticia=271 )*

*EN 15 DIAS EMPIEZA LA CONSTRUCCION DE LA SEGUNDA **TAPA**DEL** ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA **LEON* (16 de Septiembre del 2009)
*( http://www.munihuanuco.gob.pe/noticias.php?noticia=316 )*

*ALCALDE “KOKO” GILES INSPECCIONÓ CUATRO OBRAS EN EJECUCION E INICIO DE OTRAS* (06 de Octubre del 2009)
*( http://www.munihuanuco.gob.pe/noticias.php?noticia=366 )*

*ESTADIO Y DRENAJE HUANUCO* (15 de Octubre 2009)
*( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs0jKGL5vXo )*

*SUPERVISION DE OBRA DEL ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON* (21 de Octubre del 2009)
*( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/displayimage.php?album=136&pos=6 )*

*Don Heraclio crece* (Jueves, 26 de Noviembre de 2009)
*( http://dechalaca.com/content/view/11769/1/ )*

*Observan uso del estadio Heraclio Tapia* (Martes, 01 de Diciembre del 2009)
*( http://www.regionhuanuco.com/2009/12/observan-uso-del-estadio-heraclio-tapia.html )*

LA ADFP SOSTIENE QUE NO ESTÁ HABILITADO
*El Heraclio Tapia en duda* (31 de Diciembre del 2009)
*( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_id=78&txtSecci_parent=0&txtNota_id=252096 )*

*El Heraclio Tapia, casi aprobado* (05 de Enero del 2010)
*( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_id=78&txtSecci_parent=0&txtNota_id=255508 )*

*León rugirá de local* (11 de Enero del 2010)
*( http://www.libero.com.pe/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=89627&Itemid=61 )*

*(Fotos) II ETAPA ESTADIO MUNICIPAL ENERO-2010*
*( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/displayimage.php?album=166&pos=0 )*

*ESTADIO MUNICIPAL HERACLIO TAPIA **LEON** EN **PROCESO**DE** REFACCION** (*01 de Febrero del 2010*)*
*( http://www.munihuanuco.gob.pe/noticias.php?noticia=428 )*

*Estadio del León de Huánuco va quedando listo* (Jueves 04 de Febrero del 2010)
*( http://www.peru.com/cyberperiodista/cyberperiodista/sgi/portada/2010/02/04/detalle6686.aspx )*


Bueno esto es todo por el momento.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## skyperu34

Que hermoso ha quedado el estadio de Moquegua por dentro, me gusta mucho, se ve muy bien !


----------



## sotlab

Aquí unas noticias:

1) IPD ya no le alquilará el San Martín al Cristal. Ya es hora de que tengan su propio estadio (uno de esos de 25 000).

http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=NEpGli8PQR8=

2) El estadio Campeones del 36 también avanza.

http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...le&id=3281:ieesss&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177

A ver si alguien trae fotos del Rosas Pampas.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ La nota de arriba no dice pero alguna idea de cómo están remodelando el Campeones del 36? En este topic hace unos meses habían colgado una imagen de la maqueta del nuevo estadio, y ésta tenía un 'remedo' (disculpen la palabra) de pista atlética, ojalá no le hayan puesto esa y que lo estén remodelando con las tribunas pegadas a la cancha o al menos con una pista atlética de 6 carriles.


----------



## karlosystem

*estadio de cristal*



sotlab said:


> Aquí unas noticias:
> 
> 1) IPD ya no le alquilará el San Martín al Cristal. Ya es hora de que tengan su propio estadio (uno de esos de 25 000).
> 
> http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=NEpGli8PQR8=
> 
> 2) El estadio Campeones del 36 también avanza.
> 
> http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...le&id=3281:ieesss&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177
> 
> A ver si alguien trae fotos del Rosas Pampas.


sporting cristal un cub profesional de futbol con tradicion en el peru y reconocido internacionalmente por sus logros deportivos deberia tener su propio estadio. Años atras se hablo de un proyecto que consistia en la construccion del estadio en san juan de lurigancho (epoca de lombardi). posteriormente hace muy poco cuando estaba en la presidencia Freddy Nosar en unos terrenos de chorillos. pero como siempre nada de nada hno:, por el momento no se ha pronunciado la directiva o los dueños del club ante esta noticia de no alquilar mas el estadio san martin por parte del IPD. ojala que sirva para que ahora si vaya en serio este proyecto en beneficio del club y nuestro futbol profesional. saludos
:cheers:


----------



## Inyector

Tenía entendido que el IPD alquiló (cedió) a Cristal el estadio San Martin por un tiempo de 99 años. Tomando en cuenta que recién utilizan ese escenario desde mediados de los 90', le quedan varios años por delante para hacer valer su contrato.


----------



## mkografo

^^ 99 años??? de donde sacaste eso, el ultimo contrato q firmaron es hasta diciembre del 2011, el IPD ya manifesto q no quiere renovar el contrato y eso es todo


----------



## omsaz

El viejito Wood man no ve la manera como figurar, no habrá gente más capaz en el Perú? que tenemos que recurrir a un viejito que ya esta harto de todo...


----------



## SChamako

Yo creo q la solucion para mi SC es comprar el estadio de la San Marcos y modernizarlo igual q el San Martin, pero solo q esta vez el estadio ya seria nuestro y no hubiera temor a q nos lo quiten. Además le cambiaríamos el nombre a Estadio Olimpico Ricardo Bentin, seria locazo. Se harian las siguientes mejoras:
-Butacas Celestes y Blancas en todas las tribunas, al mismo estilo del Olimpico de berlin.
-Techado en todo el estadio.
-Fachadas en el exterior y pintado de todo el estadio
-Mejora de las rutas de acceso
-etc

Esto seria lo mejor porq terrenos en lima no hay muchos como para construir un estadio y con esta dirigencia peor. Ademas la construccion de un estadio demoraría mucho mas q remodelar el San Marcos y realmente quedaria muy lindo.


----------



## Indochine

no creen que ya seria hora de un *ESTADIOS PERUANOS IV* ya son 2362 mensajes


----------



## sotlab

^^^^^^

Lo mismo digo yo... Hay que ordenar los nuevos estadios, ¿no creen? Y eso que faltan Huaraz, Sullana, Cajamarca y Huánuco.


----------



## Inyector

Apoyo el comentario de arriba.

Cabe mencionar que los descampados actualmente existentes dentro de la universidad de San Marcos, son espacios reservados para facultades (ya que actualmente muchas comparten edificios)


----------



## MONINCC

SChamako said:


> Yo creo q la solucion para mi SC es comprar el estadio de la San Marcos y modernizarlo igual q el San Martin, pero solo q esta vez el estadio ya seria nuestro y no hubiera temor a q nos lo quiten. Además le cambiaríamos el nombre a Estadio Olimpico Ricardo Bentin, seria locazo. Se harian las siguientes mejoras:
> -*Butacas Celestes y Blancas en todas las tribunas*, al mismo estilo del Olimpico de berlin.
> -Techado en todo el estadio.
> -Fachadas en el exterior y pintado de todo el estadio
> -Mejora de las rutas de acceso
> -etc
> 
> Esto seria lo mejor porq terrenos en lima no hay muchos como para construir un estadio y con esta dirigencia peor. Ademas la construccion de un estadio demoraría mucho mas q remodelar el San Marcos y realmente quedaria muy lindo.


Me gustó eso de de celeste y blanco :cheers:


----------



## Jean_Pierre

No creo que la UNMSM quiera soltar su estadio ahora que han visto la mina que puede ser con los conciertos. Lo mejor para Cristal es apuntar a tener su estadio. Seria una verguenza para un equipo grande no tener estadio mientras equipos como Aurich o Vallejo ya proyectan los suyos.


----------



## SChamako

*Estadio Propio*



Jean_Pierre said:


> No creo que la UNMSM quiera soltar su estadio ahora que han visto la mina que puede ser con los conciertos. Lo mejor para Cristal es apuntar a tener su estadio. Seria una verguenza para un equipo grande no tener estadio mientras equipos como Aurich o Vallejo ya proyectan los suyos.


Si tienes razon, puede q la San Marcos no quiera soltar su estadio pero q tal si se firma un convenio donde que los ingresos de los conciertos son para la UNMSM y el equipo de la San Marcos tambien juegue ahi de local sin necesidad de alquilarselo a Cristal. Todo es cuestión de negociar, ademas como lo puse arriba el estadio seria propio no como el San Martin q era alquilado.


----------



## MicroX

Indochine said:


> no creen que ya seria hora de un *ESTADIOS PERUANOS IV* ya son 2362 mensajes


ya, ¿quien lo va hacer? actualizar los estadios. y sea 1 foto por estadio para que esa primera página no sea una locura para descargar.

pd. oye, una cosita. pregúntale a _ODRIOZOLA_ si contó el numero de gradas en norte y/o sur ayer en el partido de U-Lanús? y si no lo hizo, que lo haga la próxima semana en el partido contra Libertad.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

SERIA BUENO VER FOTOS NUEVAS DEL NACIONAL...


----------



## pascual sambucetti

*San Marcos*

Definitivamente la universidad jamás pondrá en venta algo que está dentro de su campus ni cederlo aun club de futbol porque esta casa de estudios ya tiene un equipo en segunda. La opción para el club Sporting Cristal, es buscar la mejor manera de contar con un espacio en donde pueda desarrollar sus actividades. De repente en San Juan de Lurigancho ( está cerca al Rímac) o en otro sector, porque definitivamente el estadio San Martín de Porres, no es un buen escenario para un club de esa trayectoria, no tiene accesos ni rutas de evacuación conforme a norma, no se puede ampliar hacia arriba porque el terreno es fofo (salvo hacer las medidas para que se pueda, pero esto resultaría tan costoso como levantar una tribuna) la zona donde se encuentra muy pronto, según sé, será de alto tránsito vehicular (lease vía expresa línea amarilla) no se puede usar el sector norte porque colinda con el acantilado del río Rímac, y existe erosión (ya sobrepasó los 50 metros de faja marginal del río), etc.

Sporting Cristal se merece un mejor escenario y sus dirigentes deberían tener un plan a futuro. Por otro lado felicito a la U y Alianza Lima que a parte de haber tenido excelente resultados futbolísiticos esta semana en la copa Santander Libertadores, presentaron una imagen de buenos estadios ante el mundo: sus butacas, cancha, iluminación,etc. Las imagenes de Fox Sports lo dicen todo, pero aun así se puede mejorar.

Sambu


----------



## paoloscraper

Ya me imagino que harían los alumnos de San Marcos si la universidad "decidiera" vender el estadio :lol:


----------



## MicroX

Ya paren de lo de Cristal y el San Marcos. No va suceder y no merece ese tipo de estadio.


----------



## SChamako

*Estadio Propio*



MicroX said:


> Ya paren de lo de Cristal y el San Marcos. No va suceder y no merece ese tipo de estadio.


Mi SC merece un estadio y mucho mas, despues de todas las alegrias le dio al Peru. Tal vez tengas razon en q no va a suceder pero entonces aqui tienen una imagen de donde podria construirse el nuevo estadio. Es un terreno q esta muy cerca a la Florida, entre Arica, Pizarro y Tarapaca.









Ojala los dirigentes tomen la iniciativa del estadio propio porq Cristal como club grande se lo merece.


----------



## MicroX

SChamako said:


> Mi SC merece un estadio y mucho mas, despues de todas las alegrias le dio al Peru. Tal vez tengas razon en q no va a suceder pero entonces aqui tienen una imagen de donde podria construirse el nuevo estadio. Es un terreno q esta muy cerca a la Florida, entre Arica, Pizarro y Tarapaca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ojala los dirigentes tomen la iniciativa del estadio propio porq Cristal como club grande se lo merece.


esta bueno el terreno pero no puede ser cancha con pista de atletismo. que sea como matute. cerca de la cancha. y en estadio tranquilamente puedes contruir un estadio de 40,000 sin una pista.


----------



## MicroX

SChamako said:


> Mi SC merece un estadio y mucho mas, despues de todas las alegrias le dio al Peru. Tal vez tengas razon en q no va a suceder pero entonces aqui tienen una imagen de donde podria construirse el nuevo estadio. Es un terreno q esta muy cerca a la Florida, entre Arica, Pizarro y Tarapaca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ojala los dirigentes tomen la iniciativa del estadio propio porq Cristal como club grande se lo merece.


esta bueno el terreno pero no puede ser cancha con pista de atletismo. que sea como matute. cerca de la cancha. y en ese terreno tranquilamente puedes construir un estadio de 40,000 sin una pista.

y paren de poner estadios de berlin. no me importa.


----------



## chilespain

No es mala idea que Sporting Cristal construya un estadio propio en esos terrenos, eso siempre y cuando no afecte las construcciones cercanas; además no es necesario que se construya con pista de atletismo, pasaría lo mismo que en el estadio de River Plate, donde se puso esa pista pensando en una postulación a Buenos Aires para los Juegos Olímpicos, finalmente nunca más los argentinos pensaron en eso y ahí está abandonada esa pista, ahora están pensando remodelar ese estadio poniendo gradas más cerca de la cancha.

Con respecto al estadio San Martín de Porres, me parece bien que se use para otras disciplinas deportivas, sería idea que se convierta en un estadio techado 100%. Otra cosa, a simple vista he analizado ese terreno por Google Earth, y creo que debieran instalarse gaviones en los acantilados del río Rimac, así evitar desbordes, derrumbes, e incluso, que el estadio se vaya abajo. Para los que no saben que son los gaviones, son contenedores de piedras retenidas con malla de alambre.

Y con respecto al estadio de San Marcos, por ningún motivo venderlo, después del concierto de Metallica se convirtió en la mejor plaza para eventos masivos, la pista de atletismo sin problemas puede ensancharse a 9 carriles, sin problemas podría ser el estadio principal para Juegos Panamericanos y para Juegos Olímpicos. La universidad debería aprovecharlo mucho más.


----------



## Indochine

Pienso que cristal deve tener un estadio de 40000 espectadores, pènsado en la libertadores y sn pista atletica

Los estadios mas importantes de Lima











SChamako said:


> Mi SC merece un estadio y mucho mas, despues de todas las alegrias le dio al Peru. Tal vez tengas razon en q no va a suceder pero entonces aqui tienen una imagen de donde podria construirse el nuevo estadio. Es un terreno q esta muy cerca a la Florida, entre Arica, Pizarro y Tarapaca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ojala los dirigentes tomen la iniciativa del estadio propio porq Cristal como club grande se lo merece.


Ya emos tratado ese tema en el foro, el usuario Poligono jse adentro en el estudio de terrenos y trajo varias imagenes, voy a ver si lo consigo, esta varias paginas atras


----------



## SChamako

Ya emos tratado ese tema en el foro, el usuario Poligono jse adentro en el estudio de terrenos y trajo varias imagenes, voy a ver si lo consigo, esta varias paginas atras[/QUOTE]

ok si hay mas ideas bienvenidas sean


----------



## Arielito

Para SChamako y otros hinchas celestes: 
Aunque no soy hincha de SC, estoy de acuerdo en que cuente con un estadio propio, de acuerdo a su jerarquía. También creo que a veces queremos estadios inmensos cuando en el Perú casi nunca se llenan... Aunque el San Martín no es estadio idóneo para SC, sus tribunas fácilmente pobladas son siempre un grato espectáculo.
No es un agravio en contra de SC, ni siquiera los grandes Alianza y la U pueden llenar los suyos. Por eso me parece que un estadio de SC debe estar en el Rímac o cerca, quizás en el mismo terreno que se ha señalado más arriba, para guardar la relación barrio-equipo que funciona muy bien con todos los equipos populares. Pero me parece que para hacerlo más facil de llenar, vistoso, espectacular y donde el equipo pueda hacer sentir su presión, no debería exceder de 30000 o 35000 como máximo, no deberíatener pista atlética y debería ser techado, por dos razones: 
1) aunque en Lima no llueve mucho o el sol no es tan intenso, hay que pensar siempre en la comodidad del espectador y 
2) un techo le otorga mayor acústica al escenario y guarda mejor los sonidos, con esto se logra que la presión de la hinchada se haga más potente.
Esta semana dos equipos peruanos se enfrentaron a dos equipos argentinos, país donde es cosa común que cada institutción tenga su estadio propio. Como peruano fue un orgullo que cada uno de nuestros equipos haya podido recibir a su contrincante de turno en cancha propia.
El día que SC tenga estadio propio y que el Sport Boys pueda potenciar el Miguel Grau, usar un renovado Telmo Carbajo o incluso tener un recinto de su propiedad, la sensación será incomparable.
Un saludo,
Ariel


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Yo pienso que con 25 mil ya es suficiente para Cristal, admitamoslo, nuestro campeonato casi siempre tiene tribunas vacias salvo cuando hay clasicos o partidos importantes. Si Cristal quiere mandarse con su estadio debe de ser parecido al Lolo Fernandez pero con sus 4 tribunas hechas.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Jean_Pierre said:


> Creo que no tienen otra opcion que irse a jugar, eventualmente, a Arequipa o Cuzco ya que (dudo personal y fuertemente esto) que quieran usar el Monumental.


Bueno, yo dudo que lleguen hasta esa instancia.


----------



## fundicionurbano

monumental es la voz


----------



## Oscar10

mkografo said:


> Alianza logrará llegar a la final de la Copa Libertadores.


:lol:


----------



## mkografo

^^ xq quoteas solo esa frace??? hace ver como si yo hubiera escrito eso hno:, *eso lo escribieron en Depor*


----------



## RoVi

jaja me hiciste recordar cuando nadie le daba bola al Cristal del 97


----------



## Oscar10

mkografo said:


> ^^ xq quoteas solo esa frace??? hace ver como si yo hubiera escrito eso hno:, *eso lo escribieron en Depor*


*Me causo gracia..*


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Yo también opino que Alianza en un eventual pase a la final del torneo tendrá que elejir Arequipa o Cuzco como sede y ocurra lo mismo que con Cienciano que tuvo que viajar hasta Arequipa porque el Garcilazo no llegaba a los 40 mil. Eso porque su propia gente no querrá pedirle favor a la U y mucho menos los cremas querrán que su eterno rival, de la vuelta en su propia casa. Es como si Boca campeone en una prestada cancha de River o a la inversa.

Entonces, señores dirigentes ya pues poonganse las pilas y no solo amplien sur sino, lo demás también; aumenten el aforo aunque ya no lleguen a la fecha de la final y comienzen a pensar en GRANDE.

Sambu


----------



## sotlab

RoVi said:


> jaja me hiciste recordar cuando nadie le daba bola al Cristal del 97


:lol:

Ver para creer.

Por cierto, el estadio de Huánuco tiene tribunas populares muy altas. Ojalá las de oriente completen totalmente la bandeja al mismo tamaño y que no dejen esos espacios en las laterales.


----------



## loganmsc

el estadio de huanuco una vez terminado tendra un diseño parecido al estadio de matute


----------



## Indochine

buena informacion


----------



## kokofett

loganmsc said:


> el estadio de huanuco una vez terminado tendra un diseño parecido al estadio de matute


XD


----------



## lobusmarino

loganmsc said:


> el estadio de huanuco una vez terminado tendra un diseño parecido al estadio de matute


haber si corraboras la información, con el diseño y todo para ver si es cierto


----------



## Jesus333222

Aca les pomgo el estadio Hampden Park en Glasgow, Escocia con capacidad de 52 mil espectadores








si se fijan bien el estadio nacional tendria una forma parecida claro solo faltarian los palcos y la torre, en el caso de la pistade atletismo lo que debieron hacer es bajar mas la cancha y poner unas tribunas retractiles en la zona que coparia la pista de atletismo algo parecido al Estade France que psoee ese tipo de tribunas para que tenga una capacidad de 80 mil para partidos de futbol y de 77 mil para competencias de atletismo como fue el mundial del atletismo del 2003


----------



## Jesus333222

En cuanto al estadio de matute que tiene capacidad de 35 mil ,por lo leido con la ampliacion que piensan hacer (segunda bandeja en sur mas palcos en occidente) tendria una capacidad de 42 mil osea aumentaria 7 mil espectadores y de ahcer eso en las otras tribunas tendria ( palcos en oriente y segunda bandeja en norte) tendria 7 mil espectadores mas por lo que la capacidad en total seria 49 mil espectadores y seria bueno lo que lo convertiria en el cuarto estadio con mayor capacidad


----------



## wmancoz

yo no le veo parecido entre Hampden Park y el nacional, el stade de france cuando se le repliega la primera bandeja de graderias para las competencias de atletismo se queda solo en 57,000 y no en 77,000 como dices tu pero su capacidad maxima si es de 80,000 exp.( lode que se podria hacer lo mismo en el nacional lo dudo mucho porque los cimientos del mismo y el espacio no lo permitirian por no hablar de lo costoso que seria.)


----------



## lobusmarino

Jesus333222 said:


> Aca les pomgo el estadio Hampden Park en Glasgow, Escocia con capacidad de 52 mil espectadores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si se fijan bien el estadio nacional tendria una forma parecida claro solo faltarian los palcos y la torre, en el caso de la pistade atletismo lo que debieron hacer es bajar mas la cancha y poner unas tribunas retractiles en la zona que coparia la pista de atletismo algo parecido al Estade France que psoee ese tipo de tribunas para que tenga una capacidad de 80 mil para partidos de futbol y de 77 mil para competencias de atletismo como fue el mundial del atletismo del 2003


yo tampoco lo veo parecido al futuro estadio nacional de lima...pero si tiene un parecido al estadio nacional de chile solo lo diferencia la pequeña segunda bandeja q tiene el hampden park


----------



## Jesus333222

gracias por la correccion yo me guie de wikiepdia:
El Stade de France (en español: Estadio de Francia) es el mayor estadio francés, con capacidad para 78.782 personas en su configuración fútbol/rugby. Se inauguró el 28 de enero de 1998 en el partido de fútbol Francia - España. Construido para la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 1998, se diseñó también para acoger diversos eventos deportivos (fútbol, rugby, atletismo, pruebas automovilísticas), conciertos y grandes espectáculos en general. Este estadio se sitúa en Saint-Denis, al norte de París.

Su capacidad oscila entre 70.000 asientos (atletismo), 78.782 (fútbol y rugby) y 80.000 (conciertos, espectáculos) gracias a sus tribunas inferiores retráctiles.

en cuanto a las tribunas retractiles yo me referia a que si lo hubieran hecho antes , hay escenarios en el lima como son el polideportivo de la PUCP que tienen ese tipo de tribunas
En cuanto al estadio Hampden Park en Glasgow talvez no me explique bien yo me referia a como seria el techo ,claro que para parserce faltarian muchas cosas como la torre, los palcos, la pista atletica,etc bueno suerte


----------



## Digary

sticky urgente


----------



## sesarip

hola, mi primer post...
Por favor, alguien me puede facilitar fotos del mansiche, grau, elias aguirre y modelo antes de la remodelación del 2004. Gracias x adelantado.


----------



## lobusmarino

Se va el mes.. y ninguna noticia del rosaspampa? no dijeron que lo inaugurarían estos días?, que esta pasando. Si algun huaracino o alguien quien sepa algo nos actualice la noticia.Gracias.


----------



## Gustavo81

alguien podria postear una imagen del estadio de Puno me gusto mucho la fachada hace tiempo cuando visite esa ciudad


----------



## Poligono

mkografo said:


> *Matute será ampliado: la tribuna Sur tendrá 4 mil asientos más *
> Nadie sabe si Alianza logrará llegar a la final de la Copa Libertadores. Lo único que es seguro es que, en caso eso suceda, el equipo de ‘Costitas’ no podrá afrontar esa instancia en Matute: la capacidad del estadio blanquiazul juega en contra.
> 
> La dirigencia lo ha aceptado. Los 34 mil asientos actuales no serían suficientes (Conmebol exige 40 mil). Y aunque la auspiciosa campaña en la Copa ha puesto el tema en el tapete, lo cierto es que el club victoriano ya tenía la ampliación en agenda.
> 
> “Cuando hablamos del tema, tiempo atrás, decíamos que un club grande como Alianza no podría jugar instancias decisivas de un torneo internacional solo por la capacidad del estadio. Por eso decidimos pensar en la ampliación”, confesó Héctor Ordóñez, presidente de la comisión de fútbol.
> 
> Un proyecto por etapas
> Según Ordóñez, la decisión política del crecimiento del estadio responde a una necesidad histórica y no tanto a un ‘triunfalismo’ desmedido por la actuación del equipo en la Libertadores. Sin embargo, admitió que la realización de esta obra podría ser una feliz coincidencia.
> 
> En principio, la primera etapa significaría solo la ampliación de la tribuna sur. “Aumentaría en unos cuatro mil asientos, con una ‘visera’ encima de la tribuna actual”, contó Ordóñez. *Las obras, según el cálculo del directivo, empezarían entre mayo y junio. *
> Luego de eso, el siguiente paso sería la realización del segundo nivel de palcos suites sobre occidente. “El presidente Alarcón ya ha realizado varias reuniones al respecto”, añadió. Un esfuerzo, sin embargo, que sería insuficiente si es que Alianza tuviera que afrontar una final de Copa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://depor.pe/noticia/447182/estadio-matute-ampliado-4-mil-asientos-mas-sur


Ojala se concrete la ampliación de la tribuna sur, y que de igual modo luego lo hagan con norte.

Yo alguna vez sugerí una ampliación del estadio de Alianza de esta manera:



Poligono said:


> Yo creo que al estadio de Alianza deberían aumentarle capacidad a las populares hasta llegar a 40 mil personas ya que dicen que cuenta con capacidad para 35 mil entonces aumentando 3 mil asientos en cada popular llegarían a la cifra y más, luego ya con 40 mil personas se pueden añadir los palcos en oriente y occidente así como está en el gráfico más abajo.
> 
> Pero el principal problema siempre me ha parecido el Jr Abtao incluso más que Isabel la Católica, creo que en Jr Abtao se debería convertir en Boulevard, una especie de Boulevard aliancista y recuperar la zona embelleciéndola y cerrando el tránsito vehicular, mientras que en Isabel la Católica no habría mayor problema si de deciden a aumentar la tribuna por que está construcción es elevada, sería más complicado si se pretendiera construir a todo alrededor palcos, de esta manera se tendría que utilizar espacio de Isabel la Católica cosa que es muy improbable.


Pero también me agrada la idea de hacer una segunda bandeja en sur.


----------



## Gustavo81

seria un coloso imponente buena idea


----------



## Jesus333222

En cuanto al estadio de matute que tiene capacidad de 35 mil ,por lo leido con la ampliacion que piensan hacer (segunda bandeja en sur mas palcos en occidente) tendria una capacidad de 42 mil osea aumentaria 7 mil espectadores y de ahcer eso en las otras tribunas tendria ( palcos en oriente y segunda bandeja en norte) tendria 7 mil espectadores mas por lo que la capacidad en total seria 49 mil espectadores y seria bueno lo que lo convertiria en el cuarto estadio con mayor capacidad


----------



## Poligono

^^ Y eso sin contar los palcos suites, que podrían albergar hasta 10 mil asientos más (la mitad del Monumental) en oriente y occidente, con lo que podría llegar a convertirse en un estadio para 60 mil personas.


----------



## Jesus333222

alguien puede poner el avance del estadio de huanuco por lo que vi hace un par de semanas en un partido de leon ya se veia que habian avanzado como un 30%


----------



## Poligono

Una fotito del estadio Nacional antes de su remodelación.


----------



## sesarip

Poligono said:


> El estadio se ve bien, promete, pero las afueras son una total calamidad, ojala hagan algo para mejorarlo por que esta bien fea esa calle y le resta puntos al buen estadio huaracino. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas fotos, pero están muy chiquitas, aquí las traigo más grandes:


UNA PREGUNTA, ¿ SON REFLECTORES LOS QUE ESTAN EN EL TECHO DE LA PREFRENCIAL, Y SI ES ASI, CUANDO VAN A PONERLE EN ORIENTE?


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Que tal pintasa de estadio, el de Moquegua, está espectacular!.


----------



## JonathanVC




----------



## Poligono

^^ Te faltó poner el código









Pero aquí está, se trata del estadio que le encanta a muchos en este foro, el Palo Grande de Manizales. :lol:










Pero es un estadio colombiano, ¿Cuál es el tema con este estadio? ¿Alguna comparación con uno de nuestros estadios?


----------



## Poligono

sesarip said:


> UNA PREGUNTA, ¿ SON REFLECTORES LOS QUE ESTAN EN EL TECHO DE LA PREFRENCIAL, Y SI ES ASI, CUANDO VAN A PONERLE EN ORIENTE?


Sí, pero la segunda pregunta no te la puedo responder.


----------



## peruanito

Recordemos que el tema es ESTADIOS PERUANOS, evitemos poner estadios de otros paises.

Se supone que el estadio de Ancash (Rosas Pampa) ya deberia estar inagurado??? si no me equivoco se habia dicho que para marzo debia estar concluido , alguna novedad?


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bien allí el estadio de Moquegua, la´vez que fui aún estaba en construcción.


----------



## lobusmarino

Hola amios..bueno les traigó algunas noticias del rosaspampa.. primero vean esto









LAS NOVEDADES ES Q tiene lux artificial..se darán cuenta que hay una torre en el lado izquierdo de la tribuna norte, al parecer las cuartitos que se vee en la tribuna norte exactamente entre la zona alta y baja..simplemente son baños y escaleras de acceso.
LO MALO ES Q "NO CAMBIARON EL CESPED". la foto aparentemente es del 4 febrero(fijar en propiedades de la imagen)


----------



## lobusmarino

Otra noticia es que el 4 de abril inauguran oficialmente el estadio 25 de noviembre de moquegua donde cobresol recibe a the strongest de bolivia...consigan imágenes y las publican para ver como es q kedo finalmente el estadio.


----------



## lobusmarino

Poligono said:


> ^^ Te faltó poner el código
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero aquí está, se trata del estadio que le encanta a muchos en este foro, el Palo Grande de Manizales. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero es un estadio colombiano, ¿Cuál es el tema con este estadio? ¿Alguna comparación con uno de nuestros estadios?


supongo ... que por lo de " PALO GRANDE¡¡¡¡ " JODER´´´´´´´´´jejeje


----------



## fundicionurbano

como que el techo del rosas pampa esta medio chueco y mas parece techo de fabrica que para estadio


----------



## pascual sambucetti

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE] Aunque no esté acabado, prefiero esperar la inaguración para comentar, pero si les digo que tiene una forma muy rara esa tribuna.


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Y respecto al estadio colombiano, bonito ejemplo para remodelar el Miguel Grau del Callao. Que lástima que el gobierno regional no se fijó en los muchos hinchas porteños y agrandó ese recinto.

Sambu


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*



sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aqui estan las ultimas noticias (hay una foto en el 2do articulo) que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*.
> 
> *2.-* *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*
> 
> *Aprueban perfil técnico para colocación de gras sintético en estadio Cutervino* (27 de Enero 2010)
> *( http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com...acion-de-gras-sintetico-en-estadio-cutervino/ )*
> 
> *Tribunas del estadio heroes de san ramon sigue avanzando a paso de tortuga* (03 de Febrero 2010)
> *( http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com...-san-ramon-sigue-avanzando-a-paso-de-tortuga/ )*
> 
> *Jefe del IPD anunció para Cajamarca centro de alto rendimiento para el deporte*
> *( http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com...a-centro-de-alto-rendimiento-para-el-deporte/ )*
> 
> 
> Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan



Hola,

Aqui estan las ultimas noticias que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*.

Al parecer en el 2011, a Cajamarca le corresponde ser sede de los Juegos Binacionales Cajamarca 2011 (Peru y Ecuador), y esa es la razon para la (futura) ampliacion a *25,000* espectadores del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*. Para mas informacion lean los articulos del 17 y 18 de Marzo del 2010:

*2.-* *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*

*Desidia estatal pondría en peligro organización de Juegos Binacionales Cajamarca 2011* (17 de Marzo 2010)
*( http://www.elregionalcajamarca.com/...zacion-de-juegos-binacionales-cajamarca-2011/ )*

*Estadio Heroes de San Ramon - Obras Complementarias* (18 de Marzo 2010)
*( http://www.regioncajamarca.gob.pe/descargas/licitaciones/599_avi.pdf )*


Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## pascual sambucetti

La verdad que los videos del Rosas Pampa muestran los avances, pero las dos personas que salen allí de verdad que están de mas, parecen cómicos ambulantes.

Por otro lado me a uno al comentario del techo, está re feo.

Por último el estadio de Moquegua si que parece Europeo, lo único que le falta son las butacas.

saludos

Sambu


----------



## MonikaAQP

me gusto el de moquegua haber cuando remodelan el estadio Melgar XD esperaremos hasta el 5to centenario??????????????????????'


----------



## RoVi

^^ Pues yo creo que si, para esos años supongo que el Aurora o el Huracan ya habran subido jaja:lol:


----------



## kmikctavo

jajjajaja, ojala que suba Huracan entonces.

con respecto al estadio de moquegua, asi es, esta de pelos; Ojalá que le pongan butacas pues ahi será una de las sedes del sudamericano sub-20 de enero del proximo año junto a arequipa y tacna.

Por otro lado que se sabe del estadio de sullana, se supone que ya estaban avanzados los trabajos y algo que escuche en la transmision del Boys - Alianza Atlético es que estan viendo la posibilidad de construirle un estadio propio a este último, aparte del que construten, segun escuche sería para 20 mil personas. Tienen alguna noticia de ello?


----------



## Poligono

MonikaAQP said:


> me gusto el de moquegua haber cuando remodelan el estadio Melgar XD esperaremos hasta el 5to centenario??????????????????????'


Ya que hablamos de cosas lindas… pues a mi me gustó la foto de tu avatar , el rubio te va como los refrescos al verano.

Mónica, pon fotos de tu verano en Mejía en el álbum incascrapers. :colgate: :lol:


Y ahora hablando de estadios, el estadio de Cajamarca debería estar listo para mediados del 2011, aunque claro, esto si se logran superar los problemas en que se encuentra la obra, parece que al final tendrá un aforo para 25 000 personas, será otro estadio de mediana capacidad para el norte y ya solo faltarían mejorar los estadios de Sullana y Tumbes en esa "macroregión".

El estadio de Huaraz debe estar por inaugurarse pronto, la segunda ya está por empezar, y el estadio de Moquegua fue inaugurado definitivamente hace unas semanas, ahora ya goza de pista atlética y se terminó de darle los acabados, que alguien encuentre fotos.


----------



## fundicionurbano

BUEN PUNTO


----------



## FerGon

fundicionurbano said:


> BUEN PUNTO


:cripes:


----------



## RoVi

:rofl:


----------



## sesarip

le van a poner luz artificial al estadio huancayo, pero de seguro que le ponen esas torres como las que transportan luz, no!!!!!!. todos los estadios tienen las mismas torres feas, creo que el rosas pampa tambien lo tiene.

















*Bueno no son muy feosno, pero ¿no caería mejor algo mas estetico como el estadio de central o velez en Argentina?*


----------



## fundicionurbano

QUE FEOS ESTADIOS


----------



## MonikaAQP

Poligono said:


> Ya que hablamos de cosas lindas… pues a mi me gustó la foto de tu avatar , el rubio te va como los refrescos al verano.
> 
> Mónica, pon fotos de tu verano en Mejía en el álbum incascrapers. :colgate: :lol:
> 
> 
> .


jajajaj rubio........ vaya que estoy .. mejorando en el photoshop..... :lol::lol:, si estas viendo esto primo se la creyeron XD... subir fotos en incascraper.. ummm para pensarlo hace tiempo hice algo pero no me quedo ganas d evolver a subir fotos mias ahi :lol:


sobre los estadios mostrados prefiero ......los de europa.. creo que su diseño es mas simpatico


----------



## Poligono

:lol:Ah que traviesa que estás, caí por completo, bueno, igual no pierde ningún sentido lo que dije, y tu nuevo avatar está todavía mejor que el anterior, contigo la cámara no tiene pierde, siempre sales linda.

Y a ver si haces un travesura más y apareces pelinaranja a lo Lilu de el quinto elemento. 



Ah pues, me olvidaba que hablábamos de estadios 

Pues que los pavos se hagan un estadio así, bien europeo.



















Y los del Cienciano uno como el Old Trafford. :lol:


----------



## Poligono

Encontré una foto panorámica antigua del estadio de Moquegua, los créditos a quien corresponda.










Y también un par de scans de mi autoría de 2 estadios limeños.

*San Marcos*










*Municipal de Chorrillos*


----------



## peruanito

Estadios peruanos por favor :bash:

alguien tiene fotos del Heraclio tapia de Huanuco??? La contruccion era de un segundo nivel en oriente y una tribuna nueva en occidente, por favor fotos


----------



## pascual sambucetti

kmikctavo said:


> hola pues yo tambien pienso que deberían modernizar el estadio de la univ. San Marcos para que sea olimpico y el nacional sea absolutamente para fútbol.
> 
> Solo se tendrían que crear accesos nuevos para las 4 tribunas, resembrar el gras, mejorar las instalaciones exterior, no es necesario que tenga palcos tipo Nacional o Monumental sería algo como el olimpico pero Berlín
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haber si alguien pone fotos de la fachada del estadio San Marcos y su estado actual de la cancha y las tribunas, ojo cuando me refiero actual es al 2009 o 2010.



Definitivamente pensar en la remodelación y ampliación de San Marcos le daría vida a un coloso impresionante por estos lares.

Sambu


----------



## fundicionurbano

por que insisten en poner fotos de otros estadios cuando el link dice estadios peruanos


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Pues supongo que para que los visitantes se den cuenta de lo que estamos hablando. Muchos conocemos sobre estadios y podriamos nombrar su nombre, capacidad y dueño con solo ver una toma parcial pero otras personas no pueden. No es por justificar, pero a veces hacemos muchas cosas inconscientemente.

A mi me han surgido dudas sobre una ampliacion tipo Olimpico de Berlin para el de San Marcos, no se, el de Berlin se ma hace mas circular por lo que el diseño del techo va mas acorde. En todo caso, viendo estructuras, creo que le vendria bien un techo tipo japones del mundial del 2002.


----------



## luchop

Yo tambien no entiendo las fotos de otros estadios. Tambien, que tanta discusion con San Marcos, eseb estadio sera sempre un elefante blanco. Los estudiantes nunca dejarian que se utilize publicamente, ya vieron los problemas con el bypass y cada vez en el pasado que se intento hacer algun arreglo en ese estadio. Esos estudiantes actuan como el perro del hortelano.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco*



sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aqui estan las ultimas noticias (incluyedo 2 articulos con varias fotos) que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco*.
> 
> De acuerdo a los articulos, la Tribuna de Occidente la terminan en Agosto del 2010 y asi completan la 2da etapa de la ampliacion del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco* con una capacidad para *25,000* espectadores :
> 
> *3.-* *Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon de Huanuco*
> 
> *(Fotos) II ETAPA ESTADIO MUNICIPAL ENERO-2010*
> *( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/displayimage.php?album=166&pos=0 )*
> 
> *El Heraclio Tapia está listo para el Descentralizado* (Sábado, Enero 30th, 2010)
> *( http://www.regionhuanuco.com/2010/01/el-heraclio-tapia-esta-listo-para-el-descentralizado.html )*
> 
> *ESTADIO MUNICIPAL HERACLIO TAPIA **LEON** EN **PROCESO**DE** REFACCION** (*01 de Febrero del 2010*)*
> *( http://www.munihuanuco.gob.pe/noticias.php?noticia=428 )*
> 
> *Estadio del León de Huánuco va quedando listo* (Jueves 04 de Febrero del 2010)
> *( http://www.peru.com/cyberperiodista/cyberperiodista/sgi/portada/2010/02/04/detalle6686.aspx )*
> 
> *(Fotos) BASEADO DEL SEGUNDO NIVEL DEL ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON*
> *( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/thumbnails.php?album=169 )*
> 
> 
> Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan



Hola,

Aqui estan las ultimas noticias con fotos que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco*.

De acuerdo a los articulos, la Tribuna de Occidente la terminan en Agosto del 2010 y asi completan la 2da etapa de la ampliacion del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco* con una capacidad para *25,000* espectadores :

*3.-* *Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon de Huanuco*

* (Fotos) II ETAPA ESTADIO MUNICIPAL ENERO-2010* (Jueves 04 de Febrero del 2010)
*( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/displayimage.php?album=166&pos=0 )*

*Estadio del León de Huánuco va quedando listo* (Jueves 04 de Febrero del 2010)
*( http://www.peru.com/cyberperiodista/cyberperiodista/sgi/portada/2010/02/04/detalle6686.aspx )*

*(Fotos) BASEADO DEL SEGUNDO NIVEL DEL ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON* (Viernes 12 de Febrero del 2010)
*( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/thumbnails.php?album=169 )*

*(16 Fotos) CONSTRUCCIÓN TIENE AVANCE 45%, ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON* (Jueves 15 de Abril de 2010)
*( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/thumbnails.php?album=203 )*


Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## wmancoz

hago una aclaracion. el ambito municipal de lens osea la ciudad propiamente dicha tiene 36 mil y pico habitantes pero las areas adyacentes o mejor dicho los alrededores (Paso de Calais departamento) con apenas 200 km2 tiene 1 500 000 habitantes por eso fue sede mundialista y ademas de la proximidad con paises con inglaterra belgica y holanda.por eso no es descabellado que tenga un estadio de 40 y pico mil espectadores. en europa se da mucho eso de que una ciudad aparentemente pequeña tiene muchos nucleos en los alrrededores entonces ya no son tan pequeñas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bonito el de la Molina y el de Moquegua nio se queda atrás.


----------



## pascual sambucetti

sotlab said:


> *El mundo al revés: estadio de Yacango tiene mayor capacidad que la población del pueblo​*_La pequeña localidad moqueguana tiene mil habitantes y el campo tiene aforo para mil 700. La obra costará 4,5 millones de soles_
> 
> (El Comercio) Yacango es un centro poblado del distrito de Torata (Moquegua) que apenas cuenta con poco más de mil pobladores. Sin embargo, en unos pocos meses tendrá un estadio con una capacidad inicial de mil 700 personas, y que en el futuro podría ser ampliado.
> 
> Es decir, si todos los habitantes de Yacango —incluidos niños, adultos mayores, hombres, mujeres, recién nacidos, enfermos, postrados, discapacitados y otros a quienes no les importa mucho el espectáculo deportivo— asistieran al estadio para ver un partido de fútbol, este no se llenaría.
> 
> El estadio, al que la alcaldesa Jenny Bustinza prefiere llamar campo deportivo, tendrá un costo de casi 4,5 millones de soles. Pero hay que recordar que, en un primer proyecto, el dinero invertido fue malgastado al descubrirse que se estaba construyendo sobre áreas arqueológicas.
> 
> EL MUNDO AL REVÉS
> Esta nueva obra no llamaría la atención si no fuera porque en Yacango y en el distrito de Torata en general, hay otras necesidades que merecen mayor atención que un estadio con una capacidad superior a la población de la zona.
> 
> Por ejemplo, hay algunas vías que merecen ser mejoradas o asfaltadas como la carretera Torata Alta-Chuchusquea. Pero también hay anexos que no cuentan con servicios elementales de agua y desagüe y que deberían ser tomados en cuenta.
> 
> La alcaldesa justificó la construcción del estadio señalando que se trata de una obra para todo el distrito, que tiene poco más de seis mil pobladores (incluidos los habitantes de sus 8 anexos). Pero hay que considerar que muchos de ellos trabajan y residen fuera, mayormente en la capital de Moquegua, y tan solo regresan a sus pueblos cada fin de mes.
> 
> Vale la pena puntualizar, además, que Torata cuenta ya con un campo deportivo con capacidad para 500 personas, el mismo que bien pudo ser ampliado, aunque la autoridad edilicia señaló que es inadecuado porque no tiene áreas para su expansión. Además, este campo deportivo está a tan solo cinco minutos de distancia, en auto, del nuevo estadio de Yacango en construcción.
> 
> Esta construcción también tiene su historia negra: Parte del muro perimetral se vino abajo con lo cual quedó en evidencia que los trabajos allí realizados no fueron los mejores.
> 
> Torata es uno de los distritos que más dinero recibe por concepto de canon, sobrecanon y regalías mineras. En el 2008, recibió 65 millones de soles y este año recibirá 55 millones más.



Si seguimos pensamos así, mas bien con nuestro pensamiento haremos que el mundo gire al reves. Hace creo cuarenta y pico años a Lucho Bedoya lo tildaron de loco y cuanto adjetivo mas, cuando inauguró el primer tramo de lo que conocemos como vía expresa y mal llamado "zanjón"; hoy esa pista ya quedó chica para una CIUDAD EN PERMANENTE CRECIMIENTO hasta algunos pelotudos auguraron en aquellos años que nadie usaría el "zanjón". Si provincia crece, como por ejemplo está creciendo Trujillo, después todo quedará chico.

Sambu


----------



## sesarip

EXELENTE EL ESTADIO DE LA MOLINA, EN LA INAGURACION ESTUBO PRESENTE EL CD MUNICIPAL ¿JUGARÁ AHI LA COPA PERU?, OJALA Y DEJEN ESA HORRIBLE CANCHA DE MIRAFLORES.


----------



## fundicionurbano

excelente


----------



## fundicionurbano

fotos


----------



## FerGon

fundicionurbano said:


> fotos


:wtf:


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Alguién sabe porque el estadio de Iquitos que tenía una imagen muy moderna en cuanto a combinación de colores, lo han pintado de un color guinda que no va con el entorno y mucho menos con el color de su moderna pista atlética?...Lo mismo ha ocurrido con el estadio de Chimbote en el que han abusado de colores guinda-amarillo que me hace recordar como eran antes de su remodelación las grandes unidades escolares.

Sambu.

Pd.- Que sigan los elogios para el estadio de Moquegua.


----------



## threecolored

El Monumental de Lima es muy interesante, muy colorido, creo que sea un buen estadio 
El de Iquitos es sorprendente *-* me gustó mucho 
Saludos de Rio de Janeiro ;D


----------



## kokofett

pascual sambucetti said:


> Si seguimos pensamos así, mas bien con nuestro pensamiento haremos que el mundo gire al reves. Hace creo cuarenta y pico años a Lucho Bedoya lo tildaron de loco y cuanto adjetivo mas, cuando inauguró el primer tramo de lo que conocemos como vía expresa y mal llamado "zanjón"; hoy esa pista ya quedó chica para una CIUDAD EN PERMANENTE CRECIMIENTO hasta algunos pelotudos auguraron en aquellos años que nadie usaría el "zanjón". Si provincia crece, como por ejemplo está creciendo Trujillo, después todo quedará chico.
> 
> Sambu


Claro pero habiendo otras necesidades mas urgentes en la poblacion destinar esta cantidad en un estadio no parece lo mas sensato. Torata no creo que tenga un ritmo de crecimiento como Lima asi que no creo que de aqui a 3 o 4 años va a tener el triple de poblacion. Esas obras que son mayores en capacidad que su poblacion se justifica cuando esta poblacion va a ser sede de algun evento que congregue gente de varias zonas y este no creo que sea el caso. Lo de Bedoya se justifica ya que El tenia una imagen de proyeccion de la Ciudad y no se equivocó, ademas era una obra mucho mas necesaria que un estadio de futbol.


----------



## kokofett

Poligono said:


> *Estadio Municipal de La Molina*
> 
> 
> 
> Estadio Municipal de La Molina podría usarse para partidos de ligas profesionales
> 
> Lima, set. 21 (ANDINA)- El recientemente inaugurado Estadio Municipal de La Molina podría acondicionarse para que en el futuro sea escenario de los encuentros de fútbol de las ligas profesionales, estimó hoy el alcalde de ese distrito limeño, Luís Dibós Vargas-Prada.
> Durante la inauguración del escenario deportivo, comentó que el nuevo recinto tiene capacidad para albergar a cinco mil personas, pero adelantó que a partir del próximo año se ampliarían las tribunas y se mejoraría la iluminación para poder usar el campo en el torneo local.
> 
> “Sería magnífico ver encuentros entre Alianza Lima y Universitario. Por la calidad del terreno sí se puede, pero por la capacidad que tiene este nuevo estadio aún no es posible”, comentó el burgomaestre.
> 
> Esta nueva construcción cuenta con césped artificial de 5,704 metros cuadrados de primer nivel, tribunas de Oriente y Occidente de 694.40 metros cuadrados cada una, mallas metálicas de 2.30 metros de altura, camerinos, zona técnica, baños, acceso directo a estacionamientos, tribunas y al campo de fútbol.
> 
> La construcción de esta obra deportiva –que se inició en febrero de este año- comprendió dos fases: remodelación y ampliación; y el financiamiento, que superó el millón de nuevos soles.
> 
> En antaño, este campo deportivo fue un terreno desnivelado producto de la continua extracción de arena que se hizo en la zona. Además, parte del terreno asignado al estadio era utilizado como relleno sanitario y depósito de tierra.
> 
> En la inauguración de la obra participaron representantes del -Club Deportivo Municipal, la Selección Femenina Peruana de Fútbol, ex seleccionados de fútbol; el presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD), Arturo Woodman, y el alcalde de La Molina.
> 
> (FIN) GMP/MVF
> 
> http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=ZV6RKp7RSRE=



La emocion puede hacer hablar cualquier cosa , primero que lo amplien con tribunas respetables, ademas esa cancha sintetica tendria que cambiarla por grass natural. Me agrada que en la parte donde no han construido lo hayan rellenado con pasto, un ejemplo que muchos otros escenarios deberian seguir, ya que generalmente lo dejan con tierra pelada. Quiza podrian a futuro bara la cancha varios metroa para ampliar las tribunas cosas que asi se ahorrarian gastos en hacer fachada y mas bien la fachada seria una loma pasto algo similar como en el estadio olimpico de Mexico.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ Sera el estadio de las Chivas, el Olimpico de la UNAM tiene un aire un estadio del Mundial de Sudafrica que no recuerdo su nombre, con la diferencia que el de Mexico es mas bajo en la preferencial.


----------



## romanito

*Amigos, tienen alguna pagina en donde se pueda ver una recopilacion de fotos de todos los estadios peruanos posteados hasta aqui en este hilo ??*


----------



## kurono1994

romanito said:


> *Amigos, tienen alguna pagina en donde se pueda ver una recopilacion de fotos de todos los estadios peruanos posteados hasta aqui en este hilo ??*


http://www.worldstadiums.com


----------



## romanito

^^
Muchas gracias..


----------



## MicroX

Estaba mirando el hilo del tren electrico y en un futuro se va hacer una linea que pasa por Ate y comienza en la Punta del Callao. O sea, en un futuro, ya no habra problema en ir hasta el Monumental con el metro; ya no podrian decir "NO MUY LEJOS". Los hinchas de todo Lima, DESDE ANCON, podran ir hasta Ate en metro, y caminar una distancia pequeña dentro de Ate hacía el Monumental.

epper:


----------



## fundicionurbano

Mm buen punto


----------



## Inyector

MicroX said:


> Estaba mirando el hilo del tren electrico y en un futuro se va hacer una linea que pasa por Ate y comienza en la Punta del Callao. O sea, en un futuro, ya no habra problema en ir hasta el Monumental con el metro; ya no podrian decir "NO MUY LEJOS". Los hinchas de todo Lima, DESDE ANCON, podran ir hasta Ate en metro, y caminar una distancia pequeña dentro de Ate hacía el Monumental.
> 
> epper:


Es más, si no me equivoco, la estación se ubicaría donde actualmente se encuentra la explanada (terral) donde se realizan conciertos.


----------



## Indochine

*Remodelación del estadio de San Isidro costará 5 millones de soles*
_La obra se licitará el presente mes y deberá estar lista en setiembre. Se ampliarán canchas de fútbol, tenis, atletismo y áreas del gimnasio_

“Son pocos los espacios disponibles en San Isidro para hacer deporte. La alternativa de los que no son socios de los clubes El Golf y Real Club es el complejo municipal”, dice Miriam Graham, quien desde hace algunos años se ejercita en el pequeño gimnasio situado dentro del recinto.

En el estadio de San Isidro, como los vecinos suelen llamar a este local ubicado a la altura de la cuadra 15 de la Av. Del Ejército, entrenan deportistas, señoras como Miriam reciben clases de baile, alumnos de algunos colegios practican fútbol y personas de la tercera edad caminan y trotan por la pista de atletismo.

Hasta hace poco, dicho complejo estuvo en la mira de varias inmobiliarias que buscaban comprarlo para levantar 1.000 lujosos departamentos sobre un terreno de más de 27.000 m2. Sin embargo, la Municipalidad de San Isidro tomó una decisión: el estadio no se vendería por ningún motivo. Por el contrario, empezaría a modernizarse para aumentar su número de usuarios.

Después de varios meses de elaboración de los estudios técnicos, el alcalde Antonio Meier anunció que se invertirán cinco millones de soles en la remodelación del estadio, el cual contará con más canchas de fútbol, tenis, frontón, squash y una pista perimetral para caminantes y corredores. Además, el gimnasio, donde están inscritas unas 300 personas, tendrá más espacios, máquinas e instructores.

“El proyecto se licitará este mes y deberá estar listo en setiembre próximo. La obra se realizará con recursos propios”, indicó el alcalde.

Por muchos años, los ambientes del estadio municipal fueron alquilados para que particulares brindaran servicios de academias deportivas. Pero esta etapa terminó el 2008 y la Municipalidad de San Isidro se encarga hoy de administrar todos los servicios ofrecidos a los usuarios.

En el futuro, el acceso al complejo deportivo, que según el nuevo proyecto se llamará Club Municipal de San Isidro, será gratuito y por el uso de las canchas y diversos ambientes se cobrarán tarifas módicas.
link
Lo ideal seria un estadio de verdad con tribunas decentes


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum

*Estadio IPD Cusco*

Hola, estas fotos son del nuevo estadio atlético del IPD del Cusco, ubicado junto al coliseo cerrado. Todavía no termina la construcción al 100% pero ya está en uso la pista sintética y es excelente ver que la población tiene acceso a la infraestructura deportiva ya que es pública. Sólo S/. 2.00 la entrada a la pista. Forma parte de todo un complejo deportivo que incluye canchas múltiples y gimnasio.


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum

Un detalle de la tribuna. Concreto armado y acabado en pintura satinada. La carpintería metálica me hubiera gustado más en aluminio.


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum

Un detalle del inicio de la pista atlética. Este estadio cuenta con las instalaciones para todas las pruebas de campo y velocidad, osea lanzamiento de bala, martillo, jabalina, pista y poza para salto largo, etc.


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum

La tribuna por el lado exterior. Creo se ve excelente. Da gusto ver que la gente común pueda practicar deportes y que ésto ya no sea exclusivo de los de altos ingresos. Estas instalaciones parecen un club privado pero en realidad es público y al alcance de todos. Sólo hay que esperar que la gente sepa valorar y cuidad estas facilidades y no terminen malogradas y asquerosas.


----------



## lobusmarino

chere¡¡ y 
que capacidad tiene?
cuantas tribunas
la maqueta del proyecto
al parecer es un estadio para amateur y específicamente atletismo..
va bien..


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lo que se ve en las fotos del estadio IPD de Cusco, está bien, esperemos que el resto del estadio luzca igual.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Indochine said:


> *Remodelación del estadio de San Isidro costará 5 millones de soles*
> _La obra se licitará el presente mes y deberá estar lista en setiembre. Se ampliarán canchas de fútbol, tenis, atletismo y áreas del gimnasio_


Yo he entrado al lugar, y si se pusieran las pilas quedaria mejor que el Bonilla de Miraflores, unas cuadras mas allas. Hasta donde se, las lozas ya no las alquilan porque estan poniendo sintetico.


----------



## Xtremizta

y q fue del ROSASPAMPA? no q se inauguraba a fines de MARZO? o es q acaso es otro "faenon" del "presidente" de la Región Ancash


----------



## fundicionurbano

BUENA FOTO


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> *Remodelación del estadio de San Isidro costará 5 millones de soles*
> 
> Lo ideal seria un estadio de verdad con tribunas decentes


Yo he jugado en ese estadio, la verdad no tiene para crecer, por lo menos eso fue lo que me pareció, está bien como para un estadio de liga distrital nada más.



Mig29 Fulcrum said:


> Hola, estas fotos son del nuevo estadio atlético del IPD del Cusco, ubicado junto al coliseo cerrado. Todavía no termina la construcción al 100% pero ya está en uso la pista sintética y es excelente ver que la población tiene acceso a la infraestructura deportiva ya que es pública. Sólo S/. 2.00 la entrada a la pista. Forma parte de todo un complejo deportivo que incluye canchas múltiples y gimnasio.


Muy bien por Cusco, y yo le calculo a ese estadio una capacidad de alrededor de 15 000 personas con todas las tribunas construídas, si es que las tribunas faltantes son similares a la ya construída.


----------



## Poligono

*Estadio de Huanta*

Y seguimos con las novedades...

El estadio Manuel Eloy Molina Robles de la ciudad de Huanta.



















La misma foto en un tamaño grande
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_3ZAMDVfOO...KweRw/s1600-h/carnaval-estadio-huanta2006.JPG

Un par de videos:


----------



## RoVi

Bien ahí con los aportes, gracias por postearlos.


----------



## fundicionurbano

buenos videos


----------



## loganmsc

El estadio de huanta es sede alterna del inti gas,asi los ayacuchanos tendran sede alterna para recibir a los equipos visitantes.


----------



## MicroX

Mig29 Fulcrum said:


> La tribuna por el lado exterior. Creo se ve excelente. Da gusto ver que la gente común pueda practicar deportes y que ésto ya no sea exclusivo de los de altos ingresos. Estas instalaciones parecen un club privado pero en realidad es público y al alcance de todos. Sólo hay que esperar que la gente sepa valorar y cuidad estas facilidades y no terminen malogradas y asquerosas.


Estadio Parque Zonal Cusco 

:banana:


----------



## peruanito

una mas del coloso de Matara (Huanta)


----------



## Xtremizta

se ve hermozo el parque zonal! =)

---por ahi encontre esta foto =) en google maps.


----------



## fundicionurbano

buenas fotos


----------



## RoVi

*Estadios de la Segunda División 2010*








*América Cochahuayco - Monumental de Ate*









*Atlético Minero - Municipal de La Molina*









*Atlético Torino - Campeonísimo*









*Bolognesi FC - Jorge Basadre Grohmann*









*Cobresol FBC - Estadio 25 de Noviembre*









*Deportivo Coopsol - Rómulo Shaw Cisneros*









*Hijos de Acosvinchos - Colegio San Alfonso*









*IDUNSA - Virgen de Chapi (Monumental de la UNSA)*









*Sport Águila - Mariscal Castilla*









*Sport Áncash - Municipal de Recuay*









*Tecnológico Suiza - Aliardo Soria Pérez*









*Universidad San Marcos - Monumental UNMSM*









*Fuente: http://segundaperu.blogspot.com/2010/05/los-estadios-de-la-segunda-division.html*


----------



## Poligono

Buen recuento de los estadios de segunda, veo que el Minero cambio su localía a la Molina, el COOPSOL se fue a Chancay y el TEC cambió de nombre, seguramente se debe a una intención de conseguir apoyo económico.

También veo que el Sport Ancash al parecer no va a jugar todavía en el nuevo estadio de Huaraz.


----------



## skyperu34

Que buen estadio del parque zonal cusqueño ! Pequeño pero bonito.


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu buenas fotos


----------



## Luis2008

El lunes 24 de este mes ya empiezan con la construcción de loas torres y la instalacion de los Reflectores de la iluminacion artificial del Estadio Cuarto Centenario de Huancayo, espero que lo terminen a tiempo para la Copa Sudamericana, y tambien para partidos del descentralizado y se pùeda jugar de noche.


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Luis2008 said:


> El lunes 24 de este mes ya empiezan con la construcción de loas torres y la instalacion de los Reflectores de la iluminacion artificial del Estadio Cuarto Centenario de Huancayo, espero que lo terminen a tiempo para la Copa Sudamericana, y tambien para partidos del descentralizado y se pùeda jugar de noche.


Dime estimado, sabes algo sobre la construcción de las tribunas populares de ese recinto?; según recuerdo el año pasado se firmo un convenio IPD-Gobierno de Junín, respecto a la ampliación del estadio Huancayo.

Saludos

Sambu.


----------



## Inyector

Nota del IPD

*COMUNICADO DE PRENSA: Estadio "Galvez Chipoco"*

Como es de conocimiento público, el Instituto Peruano del Deporte, a través de un convenio con la Municipalidad de Barranco, invirtió en la repotenciación de la pista atlética y obras complementarias del Estadio Atlético “Luis Gálvez Chipoco” de Barranco, la suma de 3`400,000.00 nuevos soles, las mismas que han venido funcionando a pesar de ciertos inconvenientes por intromisión del municipio de Barranco. A la fecha el IPD ha convocado y adjudicado obras adicionales por 600,000.00 nuevos soles, para una cancha sintética de futsal, iluminación del Estadio Atlético, Camarines, SSHH y depósito de material deportivo.

Sin embargo el Municipio de Barranco sin tener claro el objetivo de un Estadio Atlético, continúa interfiriendo en su manejo sin respetar el convenio, pretendiendo ejecutar obras que interfieren con el proyecto de esta gran obra deportiva y promoviendo actividades contrarias a las que se desarrollan en un Estadio Atlético. Ante esta situación y frente a la actitud del Alcalde de Barranco, el Instituto Peruano del Deporte ha decidido resolver el Convenio suscrito y dejar la administración del estadio “Luis Gálvez Chipoco” de Barranco. Por lo que, si no se corrige dicha actitud, nos veremos obligados a anular la adjudicación de las obras y a trasladar el material deportivo del Instituto Peruano del Deporte que se encuentra en el Estadio Atlético a los Complejos Deportivos de Villa María del Triunfo y El Callao, de propiedad de la institución.

El Instituto Peruano del Deporte lamenta tomar esta decisión que perjudica la práctica deportiva de los vecinos del distrito y espera que la Municipalidad de Barranco se retracte de lo actuado para darle un buen uso a estas instalaciones deportivas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

El de Huanta tiene un bello entorno.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Ay con ese alcalde de Barranco, en verdad que esta metiendo la pata en muchos sectores.


----------



## ewiUsm

Estaba en facebook y derrepente me encontre con la maqueta de un estadio de cristal llamado Roberto Palacios


----------



## fundicionurbano

interesante


----------



## skyperu34

Se agradece la intención estimado amigo de Chile, sin embargo por norma del foro, no nos podemos desviar del tema de modo abrupto y resultar con estadios que no son peruanos. El título dice: Estadios peruanos. Gracias por tu comprensión.


----------



## felixiano




----------



## fundicionurbano

BUEN VIDEO


----------



## karlosystem

*buen video*



felixiano said:


>


gracias felixiano por el video.. se muestra un buen avance en las obras de remodelacion del estadio nacional.. se vera magestuoso una vez culminado las obras, saludos :cheers:


----------



## kikethegreat

ya quiero ver el estadio terminado!


----------



## felixiano

karlosystem said:


> gracias felixiano por el video.. se muestra un buen avance en las obras de remodelacion del estadio nacional.. se vera magestuoso una vez culminado las obras, saludos :cheers:



De nada,estoy para servir jajaja


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz, Ancash (Nuevo Video)*



sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por fin hay informacion nueva (Videos y Fotos) acerca del *Estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz* con nueva fecha para su Inauguracion el *15 de Mayo **del** 2010*.
> 
> Vean los 2 videos del *Lunes, 29 de Marzo de 2010* en los que se puede ver todas las torres de iluminacion completas. Tambien el pasto me parece que se ve en mejor condicion de lo que se ve en las fotos y videos del mes de Febrero:
> 
> *1.-* *Estadio Rosas **Pampa** de Huaraz, Ancash*
> 
> *(VIDEO del) Estadio Rosas Pampa 2010 HUARAZ* (Febrero 2010)
> *( http://video.aol.ca/video-detail/estadio-rosas-pampa-2010-huaraz/3752578678 )*
> 
> *(VIDEO del) Estadio Rosas Pampa 2010 HUARAZ* (Febrero 2010)
> *( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yGAE_LGBb4 )*
> 
> *(VIDEO *en la pagina principal de ancashnoticias*) **Estadio Rosas Pampa con un avance de mas del 95%* (*Lunes, 29 de Marzo de 2010*) - EL *15 de Mayo* culminarán las obras de construcción y acabado en el Estadio Rosas Pampa. Actualmente se instala la iluminación artificial.
> *( http://www.ancashnoticias.com/ )*
> 
> *(VIDEO **del**) **Estadio Rosas Pampa con un avance de mas del 95%* (*Lunes, 29 de Marzo de 2010*) - EL *15 de Mayo* culminarán las obras de construcción y acabado en el Estadio Rosas Pampa. Actualmente se instala la iluminación artificial.
> *( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7xDb_eiPU4&feature=player_embedded# )*
> 
> *Estadio Rosas Pampa en compás de espera* (Lunes, 5 de Abril de 2010)
> *( http://segundaperu.blogspot.com/2010/04/estadio-rosas-pampa-en-compas-de-espera.html )*
> 
> *Vamos dándole una miradita...* (Martes 6 de Abril de 2010)
> *( http://segundaperu.blogspot.com/2010/04/vamos-dandole-una-miradita.html )*
> 
> 
> Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan



Hola,

Nuevo video del *Estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz*.

*(VIDEO del) Estadio de Huaraz "El Rosas Pampa" en Fase Final* (Sábado, 22 de Mayo de 2010)
*( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt7BNkCasB0 )*
*
*Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que se pueda conseguir mas noticias o fotos.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## FerGon

^^

buen video:lol:


----------



## Oscar10

*Que pintoresco el presidente regional jaja, bueno, el estadio esta tremendo!!*


----------



## rafo18

"Con su techo y todo" :lol:

Sigue viendo un tanto artesanal ese estadio, esperemos que con con la mano de pintura quede mejor.


----------



## MicroX

no entiendo porque le dicen la segunda bombonera de sudamerica. la bombonera me parece mas una chapa de un estadio unico que un estilo de estadio. como se pretende darle el nombre bombonera a ese estadio si ni se parece al estadio de boca juniors.


----------



## peruanito

MicroX said:


> no entiendo porque le dicen la segunda bombonera de sudamerica. la bombonera me parece mas una chapa de un estadio unico que un estilo de estadio. como se pretende darle el nombre bombonera a ese estadio si ni se parece al estadio de boca juniors.


En el perú hacemos y decimos cada cosa, lo importante es que se culmine ese estadio para beneficio del futbol nacional.


----------



## mkografo

wowww esta muy bien el estadio de Huaraz, tremendo estadio ojala q el Ancash suba otra vez para q no sea un elefante blanco


----------



## fundicionurbano

el estadio de huaraz ah quedado mejor pero todabia no deberia decir tarea cumplida ya que no lo veo pintado aprte deberian ponerles butacas solo espero que no lo piten o lo djen como el estadio de galvez de color concreto y con lineas amarillas creo


----------



## karlosystem

*super el estadio rosas pampa*

en mi opinion yo lo veo bien el estadio de huaraz, solo faltaria como dicen una mano de pintura en las tribunas y alrededor del estadio para que quede perfecto. tampoco pidamos tanto.


----------



## Xtremizta

butacas! y una buena pasada de pintura!, los hinchas del sport ancash deberían ir de voluntarios a pintar siquiera


----------



## Xtremizta

Vamos Ancash! quiero ver ese estadio! sorprendanme... xD


----------



## RIKJARD2

BUENA FOTO'??? CLARO SI LAS SAQUE YO DESDE LA TRIBUNA SUR Y ME LAS PIRATEARON DE SEGUNDA BLOGSPOT, PERO EN FIN TODO SEA POR EL DEPORTE MOQUEGUANO.
ATTE
RICARDO DAVILA


----------



## Indochine

*El Estadio San Martin*


----------



## fundicionurbano

wow buea foto del estadio san martin se ve que tien buen grass


----------



## rafo18

Muy interesante, no sabia que estuviese al borde del rió Rimac, con razón esas tribunas ridículamente pequeñas en esa sector.


----------



## peruanito

Indochine said:


> *El Estadio San Martin*


Excelente foto, y muy bonito estadio, me agrada como se ve con las tribunas llenas, no hay forma de construir sobre el rio??? para completar todo el anillo


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Pues con esta vista aerea queda comprobado que es una locura que se juegue un partido de alto riesgo en ese estadio, estamos todos locos si se permite eso. La unica manera que se asegure la tribuna sur es que el estadio y la pista se corran varios metros del acantilado, ahora con esto del Metropolitano veamos si es posible sin afectar el transito.


----------



## skyperu34

Buena toma del estadio rimense, me gusta, es pequeño pero se ve también que está en una zona muy apiñada y pienso que tampoco debe disputarse ahi un partido que convoca tantas masas, que tal son sus rutas de evacuación y en caso de emergencias?


----------



## lobusmarino

Indochine said:


> *El Estadio San Martin*


Creo q debería haber un proyecto para el san martin.
La tribuna norte con una segunda bandeja tipo bombonera
y la tribuna sur ampliarla sobre el río rimac..
el río rimac no es imdepimento..
creo q su capacidad podría ser para 40000.. quedaría chere
es un buen estadio. es el estadio que tiene las tribunas mas
pegadas a la cancha, eso es muy importante..


----------



## invasorzim

Nada, mejor que el Cristal se construya estadio propio en otro lado.

A propósito, no que el IPD iba a retomar ese estadio para que una de las federaciones lo use?


----------



## Indochine

El estadio esta mal ubicado, me parece que desde un inicio en los años 1960 el IPD aprovecho el terreno baldío que se extendía a orillas del acantilado que daba al río rímac para su construccion.
Nunca se penso para un etadio de gran capacidad, simplemente un estadio municipal para ligas menores.


----------



## Indochine

Indochine said:


> *El Estadio San Martin*





fundicionurbano said:


> wow buea foto del estadio san martin se ve que tien buen grass


Es grass importado de Holanda, no se si sera mejor que otros, pero esta bien cuidado, por años era el mejor del Peru, ahora es superado por la cancha del Garcilazo.


----------



## Xtremizta

Indochine said:


> *El Estadio San Martin*


 buena con la foto del DEPOR xD


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm 100 porciento de acuerdo el del garcilazo su grass es espectacular y del san martin tambien ojala que para el estadio nacional traigan tambien garss holandes uy se imaginan de paso que tambien traigan para huancayo y para los estadios del norte del pais ya que ellos si que necesitan grass por lo menos natural


----------



## skyperu34

Asi es, el gras de ambos estadios es de los mejores del país.


----------



## Inyector

Pienso que el San Martín, si bien es cierto no es un estadio para grandes eventos; bien podría ampliarse tomandose en cuenta ciertos criterios.

Principalmente, que el IPD ya no le alquile el estadio a Cristal, es momento que el club se construya su propio estadio de mayor capacidad. Creo que la Universidad San Martin, podría jugar tranquilamente en ese lugar, ya que en sus partidos no va gran cantidad de espectadores. 

Respecto al estadio, opino que debe girarse en 90º a la izquierda, es decir:

- Que la tribuna Oriente colinde con la Av. Zarumilla
- La tribuna Norte, con la calle Defensa
- La tribuna Sur, con la zona de maestranza de la Municipalidad de San Martin de Porres
- La tribuna Occidente, con el río Rímac.

Para facilitar accesos, el club podría tomar posesión (comprar) la zona de la municipalidad de san Martín; y construir ahí una explanada o estacionamientos. 

Adicionalmente, para el acceso directo a la tribuna occidente, que se contruya un puente sobre el río y desemboque en la Av. Trabajo, para que esa tribuna entra y salga independientemente que las demás tribunas.

Así, Norte y Oriente entrarían por la Av. Zarumilla y Occidente entra por el puente de la Av. Trabajo y Sur por la explanada actualmente ocupada por la municapalidad del sector.

Bajo esos conceptos, el estadio podría tomar una capacidad para 20,000 personas tranquilamente. Tal vez hasta 25-30 mil


----------



## Xtremizta

Estadio San Martín gracias al DEPOR xD!


----------



## Indochine

^^
bien con el depor


----------



## skyperu34

Esa toma está mucho mejor. Es un bonito estadio de los pequeños pero se le ve problemas con la accesibilidad desde la via exterior.


----------



## fundicionurbano

wow esta bien el estadio


----------



## RoVi

Inyector said:


> Pienso que el San Martín, si bien es cierto no es un estadio para grandes eventos; bien podría ampliarse tomandose en cuenta ciertos criterios.
> 
> Principalmente, que el IPD ya no le alquile el estadio a Cristal, es momento que el club se construya su propio estadio de mayor capacidad. Creo que la Universidad San Martin, podría jugar tranquilamente en ese lugar, ya que en sus partidos no va gran cantidad de espectadores.
> 
> Respecto al estadio, opino que debe girarse en 90º a la izquierda, es decir:
> 
> - Que la tribuna Oriente colinde con la Av. Zarumilla
> - La tribuna Norte, con la calle Defensa
> - La tribuna Sur, con la zona de maestranza de la Municipalidad de San Martin de Porres
> - La tribuna Occidente, con el río Rímac.
> 
> Para facilitar accesos, el club podría tomar posesión (comprar) la zona de la municipalidad de san Martín; y construir ahí una explanada o estacionamientos.
> 
> Adicionalmente, para el acceso directo a la tribuna occidente, que se contruya un puente sobre el río y desemboque en la Av. Trabajo, para que esa tribuna entra y salga independientemente que las demás tribunas.
> 
> Así, Norte y Oriente entrarían por la Av. Zarumilla y Occidente entra por el puente de la Av. Trabajo y Sur por la explanada actualmente ocupada por la municapalidad del sector.
> 
> Bajo esos conceptos, el estadio podría tomar una capacidad para 20,000 personas tranquilamente. Tal vez hasta 25-30 mil


Buena idea


----------



## El Bajopontino

Da miedo el SAn MArtín, con esa tribuna pegada al río.


----------



## Poligono

Yo también concuerdo con la propuesta de Inyector, de hecho cuando pude ver la ubicación de este estadio hace ya bastante tiempo pensé que la mejor opción era justamente una propuesta similar a la de Inyector.


----------



## hcastgu

Avances Estadio Campeones del 36 - Sullana


----------



## skyperu34

No sbia que ya estaban trabajando en el Campeones del 36, me parece muy bien ya era hora...


----------



## karlosystem

*ESTADIO DE SULLANA*

en estos dias los avances del estadio de sullana debe ser mucho mayor puesto q las fotos anteriores corresponden a inicios de año si mas no recuerdo. vale la info de todas maneras. saludos :cheers:


----------



## Xtremizta

hcastgu said:


> Avances Estadio Campeones del 36 - Sullana


*tienen algun render de como va a quedar'? gracias*


----------



## Indochine

Primera ves que veo esta imagen de matute








fuente


----------



## fundicionurbano

WOW buenas fots del campeones del 36 pero para cuando estara listo


----------



## invasorzim

Indochine said:


> Primera ves que veo esta imagen de matute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente


Con una bandejita más Matute se vería recontra parado, que llegue a 50 mil espectadores al menos.


----------



## Oscar10

^^

*En que quedo el proyecto de remodelacion?*


----------



## Urbanox

Pista Atlética para el Miguel Grau del Callao....ya era hora que arreglen ese potrero !!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hcastgu

Urbanox said:


> Pista Atlética para el Miguel Grau del Callao....ya era hora que arreglen ese potrero !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


ahh que bueno, ya era hora porque parecia un tierral... ojala no le pongan ese color celeste


----------



## hcastgu

Xtremizta said:


> *tienen algun render de como va a quedar'? gracias*


L 1RA ETAPA DICEN QUE LO INAUGURAN EN JULIO QUE SERA PARA 9,000 PERSONAS, PERO LUEGO VIENE LA 2DA ETAPA QUE LLEGRA A TENER 20,000

ESTA ES LA MAQUETA



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## McVier

Xtremizta said:


> Estadio San Martín gracias al DEPOR xD!


Ese estadio es demasiado pequeño y peligroso para que se juegue un "U - Cristal", como lo quieren hacer, yo no se porque no se invierte en una ampliación y mejoramiento de salidas.


----------



## invasorzim

hcastgu said:


> L 1RA ETAPA DICEN QUE LO INAUGURAN EN JULIO QUE SERA PARA 9,000 PERSONAS, PERO LUEGO VIENE LA 2DA ETAPA QUE LLEGRA A TENER 20,000
> 
> ESTA ES LA MAQUETA
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Y bueno, esa es la maqueta con la dizque pista atletica hno: Ya que están construyendo las tribunas preferiría que amplíen el tamaño de la cancha en lugar de colocar esa cosa rara.


----------



## neo3102

*ESTADIO ALIANZA LIMA SERA EL PRIMER ESTADIO EN EL PERU EN TENER PANELES PUBLICITARIOS LED EN EL PERIMETRO DEL CAMPO Y PANTALLA LED DE 25 m2 * 










www.peru.com


----------



## lobusmarino

Buena noticia.. no simpatiso con los de la victoria; pero me alegra, es un gran paso, ojala sigan la iniciativa otros clubes¡¡


----------



## lobusmarino

Aunque a decir verdad.. los otros clubes no tienen estadio?
..solo universitario y alianza lo tienen


----------



## paoloscraper

lobusmarino said:


> Aunque a decir verdad.. los otros clubes no tienen estadio?
> ..solo universitario y alianza lo tienen


No estaria 100% seguro que el Monumental pertenece a la U, creo que sigue siendo de Gremco, si me equivoco que alguien lo aclare.

Y si, creo que ningun otro equipo peruano tiene estadio propio. 
Una lastima.


----------



## fundicionurbano

muy buena noticia el futbol debe ir acompañado de technologia aprte que se va haber mas bosito ese estadio con esos paneles publicitarios pero ojala que tambien piten sus tribiunas norte y sur ya que parecn sucias


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Solo los palcos eran de Gremco, que fue la forma de pago que se acordo: Gremco vendia los palcos y con eso la U saldaba su deuda en la construccion.

Pues si va siendo buena noticia esto, a ver si Samsung ofrece algo mejor para la U. Y que tambien lo anuncien en el Nacional.


----------



## mkografo

paoloscraper said:


> No estaria 100% seguro que el Monumental pertenece a la U, creo que sigue siendo de Gremco, si me equivoco que alguien lo aclare.
> 
> Y si, creo que ningun otro equipo peruano tiene estadio propio.
> Una lastima.


las 4 tribunas y la cancha son de la "U", los palcos son de los propietarios, los estacionamientos y todo lo demas aun es de Gremco, x eso de los problemas de la luz, Gremco sigue vendiendo la publicidad del interior del estadio por 5 años mas creo, y de ahi todas las instalaciones pasaran a ser de la "U", cosa de locos no:nuts::lol:


----------



## juanok

oe cuy magico alarcon amplia el estadio eso fue lo que prometiste o ya te olvidaste, por eso te eligieron los socios


----------



## Indochine

neo3102 said:


> *ESTADIO ALIANZA LIMA SERA EL PRIMER ESTADIO EN EL PERU EN TENER PANELES PUBLICITARIOS LED EN EL PERIMETRO DEL CAMPO Y PANTALLA LED DE 25 m2 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peru.com


Ojala, ese estadio esta muy quedado en el tiempo.
El Monumental tiene una pantalla electronica encima de la popular sur y un marcador electronico encima de la popular norte.



paoloscraper said:


> No estaria 100% seguro que el Monumental pertenece a la U, creo que sigue siendo de Gremco, si me equivoco que alguien lo aclare.
> 
> Y si, creo que ningun otro equipo peruano tiene estadio propio.
> Una lastima.


Aca mas informacion y abajo su link:

Link
Mas claro que el agua...


----------



## kokofett

Bien ahi con la publicidad en pantallas led, ojala que el tio woodman le ponga eso al nacional tambien.


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> Pienso que el San Martín, si bien es cierto no es un estadio para grandes eventos; bien podría ampliarse tomandose en cuenta ciertos criterios.
> 
> Principalmente, que el IPD ya no le alquile el estadio a Cristal, es momento que el club se construya su propio estadio de mayor capacidad. Creo que la Universidad San Martin, podría jugar tranquilamente en ese lugar, ya que en sus partidos no va gran cantidad de espectadores.
> 
> Respecto al estadio, opino que debe girarse en 90º a la izquierda, es decir:
> 
> - Que la tribuna Oriente colinde con la Av. Zarumilla
> - La tribuna Norte, con la calle Defensa
> - La tribuna Sur, con la zona de maestranza de la Municipalidad de San Martin de Porres
> - La tribuna Occidente, con el río Rímac.
> 
> Para facilitar accesos, el club podría tomar posesión (comprar) la zona de la municipalidad de san Martín; y construir ahí una explanada o estacionamientos.
> 
> Adicionalmente, para el acceso directo a la tribuna occidente, que se contruya un puente sobre el río y desemboque en la Av. Trabajo, para que esa tribuna entra y salga independientemente que las demás tribunas.
> 
> Así, Norte y Oriente entrarían por la Av. Zarumilla y Occidente entra por el puente de la Av. Trabajo y Sur por la explanada actualmente ocupada por la municapalidad del sector.
> 
> Bajo esos conceptos, el estadio podría tomar una capacidad para 20,000 personas tranquilamente. Tal vez hasta 25-30 mil


creo que ese movimiento seria unico de los estadios de Lima, la mayoria va todo a lo largo de Sur a norte, o norte a sur, no se si es un reglamento oficial (por el viento), hasta las canchas de segunda division e visto eso y en un hipotetico cambio seria el unico de lima hacia la direccion que dices.

*El Estadio San Martin - actualmente*


















*algo asi (la tribuna occidente lo tomaremos como oriente y esta a lado de la av. zarumilla)*









*Vista aerea:*
*Actual*









Deacuerdo a los nuevos criterios









Ampliado y centrado al terreno


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Porfìn!!! espero que le siga el nacional, yo tampoco soy hincha de ese equipo pero me alegra que ya exista un estadio en Perù que tenga publicidad por paneles LED .


----------



## lobusmarino

seguramente tendrá que existir un acuerdo para publicidad led del nacional..
el tío woodman tendrá que moverse... pero sería interesante ver esa publicidad
en los estadios de provincia tambien, entonces debe haber doble movida de 
woodman, supongo que para lograr ese propósito tendría que hacerse un acuerdo
entre el IPD, LA EMPRESA QUE DARÁ EL SERVICIO, Y ADEMÁS DE LOS CLIENTES A 
PUBLICITAR EN LOS PANEL LED. ...OJALAAA'''.. Al mansiche le caería muy bien.
la publicidad en led es mas impactante.. supongo que los anunciantes tendrán que pagar mas?..
y a propo como irá la construcción del estadio del vallejo?,


----------



## El Bajopontino

Antes de invertir tanto en el estadio de Alianza Lima, deberían mejorar el aspecto y seguridad del entorno, realmente es feo.


----------



## chikobestia

jajajaja, claro el presidente de Alianza Lima es alcalde de La Victoria, deja a Sanchez Aizcorbe hacer su trabajo que esta haciendo mucho por sus alrededores si es que no haz visto el thread de La Victoria. 
Que buena noticia esta modernizacion de Matute, pero no entiendo bien aun como es lo del edificio en sur??? esta en algun render?



El Bajopontino said:


> Antes de invertir tanto en el estadio de Alianza Lima, deberían mejorar el aspecto y seguridad del entorno, realmente es feo.


----------



## Xtremizta

*Alianza no solo tendrá pantalla gigante en su estadio de Matute​*








_En agosto se construirá un edificio en la parte posterior de la popular sur._

La tan ansiada remodelación en Matute no era un cuento del verano. Con una gestión entre Alianza y la trasnacional de monitores AOC, el sueño blanquiazul se empezará a convertir en realidad.

Un convenio de tres años pondrá a Alianza a la vanguardia de los clubes en Sudamérica. Es que, desde octubre, la tribuna norte del estadio lucirá una imponente pantalla gigante de 25 metros cuadrados, con una resolución P16, mejor que la que tienen los estadios del Mundial. Pero lo mejor de todo es que a Alianza no le costará un sol.

“Alianza no está ajeno a la modernidad. Queremos motivar a los sponsors para que trabajen con nosotros en este nuevo tipo de publicidad”, dijo el gerente de márketing grone, Luis Alberto Calderón.

*Nuevo edificio*
Pero eso no será todo. Calderón le contó a Depor que en dos meses se iniciará la construcción de un edificio en la parte posterior de la tribuna sur: “El proyecto está aprobado: en esa zona se remodelará todo. La empresa AOC se hará cargo y también implementará la nueva sala de prensa. Luego empezaremos con la esperada ampliación de Matute. Alianza llegará con todo a su aniversario 110”, dijo.

*Fuente: Depor*​


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> *Vista aerea:*
> *Actual*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deacuerdo a los nuevos criterios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampliado y centrado al terreno


Muy bueno, aunque yo sigo creyendo que ese estadio debería permanecer con una capacidad pequeña, ya que de igual modo el río seguirá avanzando, a no ser que se le encauce, y eso requeriría de una gran inversión.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Ojalá se lleguen a concretar todos estos proyectos y... Tal vez, en algún futuro donde la gente tarrajee sus casas y la infraestructura de la ciudad alcance un nivel internacional, podamos ser sede de algún mundial.

Ah, y que Perú clasifique .


----------



## Inyector

Indochine said:


> creo que ese movimiento seria unico de los estadios de Lima, la mayoria va todo a lo largo de Sur a norte, o norte a sur, no se si es un reglamento oficial (por el viento), hasta las canchas de segunda division e visto eso y en un hipotetico cambio seria el unico de lima hacia la direccion que dices.
> 
> *El Estadio San Martin - actualmente*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *algo asi (la tribuna occidente lo tomaremos como oriente y esta a lado de la av. zarumilla)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vista aerea:*
> *Actual*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deacuerdo a los nuevos criterios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampliado y centrado al terreno


Muchas gracias por la graficación de los expuesto, creo que considerando estos criterios, ganaríamos un nuevo estadio bastante decente. Adecuado para un equipo como la San Martín con una probable capacidad de 20-25 mil personas.

Gracias Indochine.


----------



## Oscar10

juanok said:


> oe cuy magico alarcon amplia el estadio eso fue lo que prometiste o ya te olvidaste, por eso te eligieron los socios


:lol:

*Ojala que sea cierto pues, llevan tiempo con la noticia de remodelacion y aun nada de nada..:nuts:, ya quiero ver AL:0 - U:2 en la nueva pantalla LED :lol:

*


----------



## mkografo

^^y todavia en la inaguracion :lol:


----------



## kikethegreat

el estadio monumental solo la cancha y las tribunas son de la u, esa noticia que ponen es del 2007 y la u nunca llego a cancelar la deuda restante es por eso que aun siguen los juicios, pero igual entonces el unico estadio propio es el de Alianza Lima, y mejor aun dentro de poco con lo ultimo en tecnologia.


----------



## Indochine

kikethegreat said:


> el estadio monumental solo la cancha y las tribunas son de la u, esa noticia que ponen es del 2007 y la u nunca llego a cancelar la deuda restante es por eso que aun siguen los juicios, pero igual entonces el unico estadio propio es el de Alianza Lima, y mejor aun dentro de poco con lo ultimo en tecnologia.


Si te das cuentas hasta el terreno lo compro la 'U' y no fue donado como matute.
El monumental se paga solo con publicidad estatica, no le costo ni un sol a la 'U' y esta registros piblicos a nombre de Universitario.
Claro que noticia es del 2007 y es verdadera, ahora lo que tu dices que sigen en juicio, me gustaria que pongas pruebas contundentes a eso.

Link


----------



## Oscar10

^^



Indochine said:


> Aca mas informacion y abajo su link:
> 
> Link
> Mas claro que el agua...


*Comprension lectora, por favor..*


----------



## Indochine

Alguien sabe a que estadio ira a parar el actual tablero del Nacional?


----------



## El Bajopontino

chikobestia said:


> jajajaja, claro el presidente de Alianza Lima es alcalde de La Victoria, deja a Sanchez Aizcorbe hacer su trabajo que esta haciendo mucho por sus alrededores si es que no haz visto el thread de La Victoria.
> Que buena noticia esta modernizacion de Matute, pero no entiendo bien aun como es lo del edificio en sur??? esta en algun render?


No me refería a que el club deba mejorar el entorno, obvio que no, pero pensé que tanta inversión, y un estadio tan moderno en un lugar poco agraciado e inseguro era algo contradictorio. Por ejemplo la U mudó su estadio a Ate, no modernizó el de Breña.

Por otro lado, cabe la posibilidad que el estadio modernizado signifique el inicio de la recuperación de ese sector de la victoria. El hecho es que la remodelación es una realidad, a esperar no más que sucede.


----------



## Xtremizta

*Alianza no solo tendrá pantalla gigante en su estadio de Matute​*








_En agosto se construirá un edificio en la parte posterior de la popular sur._

La tan ansiada remodelación en Matute no era un cuento del verano. Con una gestión entre Alianza y la trasnacional de monitores AOC, el sueño blanquiazul se empezará a convertir en realidad.

Un convenio de tres años pondrá a Alianza a la vanguardia de los clubes en Sudamérica. Es que, desde octubre, la tribuna norte del estadio lucirá una imponente pantalla gigante de 25 metros cuadrados, con una resolución P16, mejor que la que tienen los estadios del Mundial. Pero lo mejor de todo es que a Alianza no le costará un sol.

“Alianza no está ajeno a la modernidad. Queremos motivar a los sponsors para que trabajen con nosotros en este nuevo tipo de publicidad”, dijo el gerente de márketing grone, Luis Alberto Calderón.

*Nuevo edificio*
Pero eso no será todo. Calderón le contó a Depor que en dos meses se iniciará la construcción de un edificio en la parte posterior de la tribuna sur: “El proyecto está aprobado: en esa zona se remodelará todo. La empresa AOC se hará cargo y también implementará la nueva sala de prensa. Luego empezaremos con la esperada ampliación de Matute. Alianza llegará con todo a su aniversario 110”, dijo.

*Fuente: Depor*

http://depor.pe/noticia/497362/alianza-no-solo-tendra-pantalla-gigante-matute
​


----------



## sotlab

Indochine said:


> Alguien sabe a que estadio ira a parar el actual tablero del Nacional?



Buena, pregunta, pero aún hno: han dicho. ¿Adónde creen que debería ir? Lo más probable es que lo lleven al Callao, no.


----------



## Inyector

Matute no se va a remodelar, sólo van a ponerle marcador y construir un edificio en sur.; ni sueñene que va a terminar como en la imagen.


----------



## sotlab

Del Heraclio Tapia
*En setiembre inauguran tribunas*

HUANUCO | El gerente de Desarrollo Local de la Municipalidad Provincial de Huánuco, Kevin Dueñas anunció ayer que la construcción de las tribunas de oriente y occidente del estadio Heraclio Tapia León se inaugurarán el 30 de setiembre.

?Actualmente estamos en un 65% de avance y se está trabajando con aproximadamente 200 obreros?, dijo Dueñas tras señalar que la inversión realizada para esta segunda etapa de construcción es de once millones 700 mil nuevos soles con las cuales el recinto deportivo podrá albergar aproximadamente a 25 mil espectadores.

Entre sus comodidades resalta zona vip, sala de conferencias, cafetines, casetas para periodistas, túnel de acceso de los camarines al campo, entre otras. 

JOSÉ LUIS TRUJILLO 

Las tribunas populares del estadio de Huánuco son muy pegadas a la cancha, y un poco altas, me gusta. Ojalá que la de oriente complete todo el anillo y no quede como en otros estadios. No sé si he visto bien, pero esta última tribuna las gradas no son compactas, del mismo tamaño o forma, con respecto a las populares.

PD: Si no van a poner butacas, que tengan la consideración de pintar las gradas para ya no ver el cemento muerto.


----------



## skyperu34

Se está avanzando bastante en cuanto a infraestructura de estadios, poco a poco las mejoras se iran dando con mayor proyección y grado necesario de estética y buen gusto.


----------



## Oscar10

Inyector said:


> Matute no se va a remodelar, sólo van a ponerle marcador y construir un edificio en sur.; ni sueñene que va a terminar como en la imagen.


*Acabas de matar el optimismo de muchos, por aqui.. :lol:*


----------



## Indochine

^^
jaja, pero esa imagen de matute no va con la noticia, ya que habla de una pantalla led en la tribuna norte y un edificio en la parte posterior de la tribuna sur


----------



## invasorzim

Lo de la pantalla electrónica y la publicidad LED en Matute es una cosa, es un convenio con AOC para que mejoren la publicidad del estadio y puedan obtener mayores ingresos por ese medio. Ya el tema de la ampliación del estadio es otra cosa que depende del mismo club.

Yo también espero que amplíen Matute pero no me convence que ese 'edificio' se ubique en Sur. La Sur deberían ampliarla, tratar de llegar a 20 mil personas (creo que ahorita es de 10 mil más o menos). Los edificios de palcos sólo deberían ubicarse en occidente y oriente.


----------



## Inyector

Ampliar Matute (decentemente) implica demolerlo. 

Mi idea es que demuelan ese estadio, y vuelvan a tomar poseción (que inicialmente les perteneció) del terreno del coliseo (que no se usa para nada) y el grifo. La idea original del estadio era que ese espacio sea la playa de estacionamientos.


----------



## Inyector

Sobre ese espacio ganado, se debería construir el nuevo estadio para Alianza.


----------



## mkografo

Indochine said:


> Alguien sabe a que estadio ira a parar el actual tablero del Nacional?


^^ q lo traigan a la UNSA


----------



## invasorzim

Inyector said:


> Ampliar Matute (decentemente) implica demolerlo.
> 
> Mi idea es que demuelan ese estadio, y vuelvan a tomar poseción (que inicialmente les perteneció) del terreno del coliseo (que no se usa para nada) y el grifo. La idea original del estadio era que ese espacio sea la playa de estacionamientos.


Sería necesario demoler Matute para ampliar el estadio? Actualmente es de 35 mil espectadores. Que amplíen las populares (8 mil sur, 6 mil norte) y que pongan palcos en oriente y occidente y podría ser un estadio de 50 mil espectadores.

Sí deberían retomar el area del coliseo, actualmente se usa? quién lo usa? Podría servir para el equipo de voley.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

"Alfonso Ugarte exige jugar en monumental Torres Belón"

Un grupo de hinchas protestaron en frontis del coloso de piedra

- A pesar de que es de público conocimiento que el Consorcio Torres Belón está instalando la pista de tartán. - El Instituto Peruano del Deporte y el Consorcio Torres Belón negaron definitivamente el pedido del equipo puneño.
Ugarte pide jugar en su cancha


Un grupo de personas arengando a favor del club patrimonio de Puno, se constituyeron la tarde de ayer hasta las instalaciones del Consejo Regional del Deporte de la Ciudad Lacustre, para exigir a las dependencias competentes para que permitan jugar al Alfonso Ugarte en el estadio Enrique Torres Belón.

Días atrás, el presidente del equipo ugartino, el abogado Melchor Palomino Bejarano solicitó al Instituto Peruano del Deporte y en consecuencia al Consorcio Torres Belón, para que accedan a que el representativo puneño pueda jugar su partido de localista ante el Unión Carolina en el estadio Torres Belón.

Sin embargo, la respuesta de ambas entidades (Instituto Peruano del Deporte y el Consorcio Torres Belón) fue negativo en su integridad, es por ello que ahora la dirigencia del equipo ugartino debe buscar un nuevo escenario para cumplir su compromiso programado por la Liga Departamental de Fútbol de Puno programado para las 15:00 horas del domingo 23 de mayo.

En ese sentido, un grupo de personas quienes se identificaron como hinchas del equipo lacustre, la tarde de ayer realizaron una pequeña protesta en el frontis de las instalaciones del Consejo Regional del Deporte, que despacha en los ambientes del mismo estadio, donde el Consorcio Torres Belón viene instalando la pista de tartán para atletismo.

“Definitivamente ningún partido se va jugar en el estadio Torres Belón hasta que la constructora entregue los trabajos de instalación de la pista de atletismo debidamente concluido. Ha sido rechazado ya el pedido del club Alfonso Ugarte, porque es una obra que vale 3 millones 117 mil soles”, sentenció Martín Otazú Arana.

Por lo pronto, hay trascendidos que la dirigencia del Ugarte viene manejando como posibilidades, jugar en el estadio de la localidad de Ayaviri o caso contrario en el estadio de la Gran Unidad Escolar San Carlos, hecho que será definido el día viernes en que se confirmará la programación de esta primera fecha de la rueda de revanchas de la División Superior.
OTRO SI Los trabajos de instalación de la pista atlética en el estadio Enrique Torres Belón iniciaron a finales del año 2009 y debe ser entregada aproximadamente en el mes de junio del presente año, aunque ya se adelantaron que será necesario ampliar el plazo.

imagen donde sale el equipo emblema de puno: ALFONSO UGARTE

y el segundo estadio mas importante de la ciudad EL CAROLINO


----------



## ALTIPLANO

estadios de san carlos de puno,,,


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*SAN CARLOS De Puno*

*Fecha de Fundacion: 4 de noviembre de 1668*

*San Carlos de Puno, , es una ciudad del sureste del Perú, capital del Departamento de Puno, provincia y distrito del mismo nombre. Actualmente alberga una población urbana de 120.229 habitantes, según el ultimo Censo peruano de 2007.* 

_"Ciudad hermosa del Lago Sagrado", "Capital del Folklore peruano y de América", "Ciudad de Plata", "Tierra de Artistas y Poetas"_


*ESTADIOS DE PUNO:* *Carolino "3.000 espectadores" (8.000 proyecto)*


----------



## ALTIPLANO

.
.
.
.
.
.
estadios de puno carolino y el torres belon


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*SAN CARLOS De Puno*

*Fecha de Fundacion: 4 de noviembre de 1668*

*San Carlos de Puno, , es una ciudad del sureste del Perú, capital del Departamento de Puno, provincia y distrito del mismo nombre. Actualmente alberga una población urbana de 120.229 habitantes, según el ultimo Censo peruano de 2007.* 

_"Ciudad hermosa del Lago Sagrado", "Capital del Folklore peruano y de América", "Ciudad de Plata", "Tierra de Artistas y Poetas"_


*ESTADIOS DE PUNO:* *Enrique Torres Belon "20.000 espectadores" *


----------



## ALTIPLANO

.
.
.
..
.
espacio noticias

nuevo estadio en el distrito de pilcuyo provincia el collao , departamento de puno

http://www.losandes.com.pe/Deportes/20100206/32807.html


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Pista atlética de *Torres Belón* tiene un 50% de avance










Los trabajos para la construcción de la pista atlética del estadio Enrique Torres Belón de Puno, hasta el momento tienen un 50% de avance, según dio a conocer el Consejo Regional del Deporte, en referencia al informe del ingeniero Jaime Callo Sames, representante del Consorcio Torres Belón.

Este proyecto que se viene ejecutando y beneficiará a los deportistas que practican el atletismo especialmente a los atletas de velocidad, se viene ejecutando de manera normal pese al mal tiempo que se ha presentado en la región, por lo que se tiene asegurada la entrega de la obra en tiempo determinado en el contrato.

Según el ingeniero Jaime Callo, no se descarta algún retraso en la entrega de la obra, “esto por las constantes lluvias que se dieron y la Festividad Virgen María de la Candelaria, por lo demás todo sigue normal y el avance se viene haciendo de manera óptima y conforme fue programado”.

Los trabajos de la pista atlética de tartán en estos momentos están en la parte del tratamiento sub rasante de la pista, es decir, el mejoramiento del suelo. Al respecto, el Instituto Peruano del Deporte, a través del Consejo Regional del Deporte Puno, viene haciendo las coordinaciones y supervisión de la obra de manera acertada.


----------



## peruanito

ALTIPLANO said:


> Pista atlética de *Torres Belón* tiene un 50% de avance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los trabajos para la construcción de la pista atlética del estadio Enrique Torres Belón de Puno, hasta el momento tienen un 50% de avance, según dio a conocer el Consejo Regional del Deporte, en referencia al informe del ingeniero Jaime Callo Sames, representante del Consorcio Torres Belón.
> 
> Este proyecto que se viene ejecutando y beneficiará a los deportistas que practican el atletismo especialmente a los atletas de velocidad, se viene ejecutando de manera normal pese al mal tiempo que se ha presentado en la región, por lo que se tiene asegurada la entrega de la obra en tiempo determinado en el contrato.
> 
> Según el ingeniero Jaime Callo, no se descarta algún retraso en la entrega de la obra, “esto por las constantes lluvias que se dieron y la Festividad Virgen María de la Candelaria, por lo demás todo sigue normal y el avance se viene haciendo de manera óptima y conforme fue programado”.
> 
> Los trabajos de la pista atlética de tartán en estos momentos están en la parte del tratamiento sub rasante de la pista, es decir, el mejoramiento del suelo. Al respecto, el Instituto Peruano del Deporte, a través del Consejo Regional del Deporte Puno, viene haciendo las coordinaciones y supervisión de la obra de manera acertada.


Tengo entendido que el"Real Carolina" tiene un estadio seria muy bueno que nos des esta información.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm algo es algo


----------



## EvaristoSaltarin

Me encanta lo tradicional de los exteriores del Torres Belon


----------



## AdemA

wmancoz said:


> este proyecto del nuevo estadio san mames de bilbao era el antiguo el nuevo lo veran en esta pagina http://www.sanmames.org/proyectosmb.htm
> asi como toda la informacion al respecto. este año comienzan las obras y tardara unos 2 a tres años en concluir. uno de los objetivos es que sea sede de la posible copa del mundo que españa pretende organizar conjuntamente con portugal para el 2018 tambien usaria el nou mestalla, y el proximamente tambien a renovar nou camp entre otros muchos.


El 26 de Mayo se puso la primera piedra del nuevo estadio de Bilbao:

Aquí teneis más información e imágenes:



AdemA said:


> *Nuevo Estadio San Mamés: Presentado el Proyecto Definitivo. ACXT​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar de la operación ya en obras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagen a tamaño original*​
> *Más imágenes y renders*


Un saludo!


----------



## Luis2008

AdemA said:


> El 26 de Mayo se puso la primera piedra del nuevo estadio de Bilbao:
> 
> Aquí teneis más información e imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo!


Que lindo Estadio, digno de Europa.
Cuando se haran esos propyectos en el Perú?


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu que bonito lastima que no se a Peruano


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Lindo estadio, pero soñar no cuesta nada. Alguién tiene fotos de los avances en el estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huánuco?. 

En TV, se ve que esta tomando una forma performance muy interesante.

Saludos 

Sambu.


----------



## LEOQUIROZ

*ESTADIO ALIARDO SORIA PÉREZ DE PUCALLPA - DISTITO DE CALLERÍA*

*AMPLIACIÓN Y REMODELACIÓN DEL ESTADIO ALIARDO SORIA PÉREZ DE PUCALLPA - DISTITO DE CALLERÍA - PROVINCIA DE CORONEL PORTILLO - REGIÓN UCAYALI*

*UBICACION*
Departamento: UCAYALI 
Provincia: CORONEL PORTILLO 
Distrito: CALLERIA 
Localidad: PUCALLPA

*ENTIDAD RESPONSABLE*
GOBIERNO REGIONAL UCAYALI 

*JUSTIFICACIÓN DEL PROYECTO DE INVERSIÓN PÚBLICA**Planteamiento del Problema*
A partir de esta situación, con la ayuda de los beneficiarios e involucrados se ha detectado el problema específico que motiva las quejas y malestares que el proyecto intentará solucionar.El problema central del estadio Aliardo Soria Pérez de Pucallpa, es Limitado acceso de la Población al desarrollo de prácticas deportivas y recreativas en el estadio Aliardo Soria Pérez - Región Ucayali.Las causa directa 1:-	Inadecuada infraestructura deportiva.La actual infraestructura que presta servicio el estadio no contiene el complemento total de las otras disciplinas deportivas para la práctica deportiva.Causas indirectas:-Insuficiente capacidad de la infraestructura deportiva.En eventos deportivos de gran envergadura la capacidad del estadio queda rebasada.-Infraestructura deteriorada de servicios complementarios.Las condiciones de la actual infraestructura que presta los servicios complementarios se encuentra deteriorada como lozas deportivas, servicios higiénicos, camerinos, y oficinas administrativas. Las causa directa 2: -Limitadas condiciones para las prácticas de diferentes disciplinas.No existe infraestructura apropiada para la práctica de otras disciplinas demandantes como tenis, frontón y los que existen tienen inadecuadas condiciones para su funcionamiento.Causa indirecta:-Insuficiente infraestructura deportiva complementaria.La falta de infraestructura complementaria en el estadio es evidente no cuenta con una apropiada infraestructura para satisfacer a la población deportiva demandante.Finalmente como efecto final del problema es la baja competitividad de la población en disciplinas deportivas y recreativas en la Región Ucayali.

Número de los Beneficiarios Directos: 345,303 (N° de personas)

*Características de los Beneficiarios Directos*
La población afectada son deportistas de diferentes disciplinas que provienen del ámbito local, regional y Nacional.Las características socioeconómicas de la población afectada se resumen en los bajos niveles de vida afectados principalmente por los bajos niveles de ingreso, las principales actividades económicas son comercio, transporte, administración pública y privada, pesca, agricultura de subsistencia y otros de servicio.

*Objetivo del Proyecto de Inversión Pública*
El principal objetivo del proyecto es brindar adecuadas condiciones de atención a la Población en prácticas deportivas y recreativas en el estadio Aliardo Soria Pérez - Región Ucayali, brindándoles las mejores condiciones con la Ampliación y Remodelación Estadio Aliardo Soria Pérez, que permita elevar la competitividad de la población en disciplinas deportivas y recreativas en la Región Ucayali.

*Monto del Proyecto autorizado por el MEF*

S/. 34,191,590 (Treinta y cuatro millones ciento noventa y un mil quinientos noventa con 00/100 Nuevos Soles)

*Características de la Obra*

La alternativa seleccionada cuenta con las siguientes acciones
-Obras Provisionales
-Ampliación y Remodelación 1ER Nivel Tribuna Norte
-Ampliación y Remodelación 2do Nivel Tribuna Norte
-Graderías Tribuna Norte
-Ampliación y Remodelación 1er Nivel Tribuna Sur
-Ampliación y Remodelación 2do Nivel Tribuna Sur
-Graderías Tribuna Sur
-Ampliación y Remodelación 1er Nivel Tribuna Occidente
-Ampliación y Remodelación 2do Nivel Tribuna Occidente
-Graderías Tribuna Occidente
-Ampliación y Remodelación 1er Nivel Tribuna Oriente
-Ampliación y Remodelación 2do Nivel Tribuna Oriente
-Ampliación y Remodelación 3er Nivel Tribuna Oriente
-Graderías Tribuna Oriente
-Cerco Perimétrico
-Veredas Interiores
-Construcción de Losa Multiuso 1 con Ángar y Graderías
-Construcción de Losa Deportiva N 02
-Canchas de Tenis 02
-Canchas de Frontón 02
-Tanque Elevado
-Estacionamiento
-Red de Agua
-Medidas Ambientales
-Jardinería
-Instalaciones Eléctricas y Electromecánicas

_Lamentablemente no tengo el dato de la capacidad a la cual aumentarán, pero ya está aprobado y esperar que aprueben el Expediente Técnico para que se inicie su ejecución, pero parece que será grandecita, ya que mencionan 3er nivel en algunas tribunas

Saludos

Leo Quiroz Castañeda_


----------



## Xtremizta

Gracias por las fotos! me gustan los estadios puneños!


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu remodelaran el estadio de pucallpa y como sera ahora


----------



## Poligono

^^ Se decía que iba a ser para 18 mil personas.


----------



## Xtremizta

y ahora q estamoe en Puno q paso con el supuesto Estadio de la Universidad Andina de Juliaca? tenía un buen diseño... quedó en nada?

me refiero a este


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm que sera de ese estadio


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

El render se ve buenísimo, aunque parece que tendría una capacidad como para 40 000 espectadores más o menos.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Me siguen sin gustar las garras de Wolverine detras de las preferenciales.


----------



## kokofett

Inyector said:


> los poquísimos hinchas de cristal, también le dicen el templo al san martin.



eso sera mas bien una capilla :lol:


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> *El Estadio Ermitaño de Independencia*


Muy buena recopilación y muy buena idea incluir estadios menores como el de Carabayllo y el de Independencia.

Y este último estadio "El Ermitaño", lo conozco bien, jugué tercera ahí hace ya bastante tiempo.


----------



## peruanito

Inyector said:


> completamtente de acuerdo en lo mencionado. A todos los estadios les quieren decir monumental


Cierto todos son monumentales, creo que podria ser una razón del por que llamarle monumental a muchos estadios.

Monumental: por que es algo esplendido que es dificilmente igualable, con otro de la misma categoria.

es que en verdad son monumentales para la zona, son pequeños centros urbanos, que tienen una gran edificación, que seguramente en años no veran otra construcción de la misma embergadura, entonces son monumentales para la zona. 

Claro si lo comparamos con el Monumental U resulta ridiculo.

Ej. el Estadio monumental de Jauja, es la mayor construcción de la zona, un centro urbano con 16 mil habitantes tiene un estadio para 12 mil, resulta dificil creer que sesa cualquier construcción.


----------



## invasorzim

Ayer viendo el clásico ya sabía que la cancha del Monumental no estaba en buenas condiciones pero no me imaginaba que iba a estar tan fea. Qué tal diferencia con la cancha del Garcilaso que es una mesa de billar. Aunque bueno, con la infinidad de problemas que tiene la U creo que va a pasar buen tiempo hasta que puedan darle mejor mantenimiento al Monumental.


----------



## RoVi

Nose si la CONMEBOL clasificara sus estadios pero debería hacerlo así como lo hace la UEFA que según su calificación hay categoría 1, 2, 3 o Élite.

Los principales criterios a cumplir por un estadio para ser nombrado de élite son:

> Debe tener una capacidad de, al menos, 30.000 personas y todo el público debe estar sentado.

> Las dimensiones del terreno de juego deben ser de 105 por 68 metros
El terreno de juego debe ser de césped natural o de césped artificial autorizado por la UEFA.

> Los banquillos deben tener al menos 13 asientos.

> Los vestuarios deben tener una capacidad de al menos 25 personas.

> Debe tener tres habitaciones separadas: 'Sala de delegados', 'sala de controles anti-dopaje' y 'sala de primeros auxilios'.

> El estadio debe tener canal cerrado de televisión interno y externo, controlado desde una 'habitación de control de seguridad'

> Debe tener capacidad para al menos 1500 VIPs y 200 periodistas.

> Las farolas deben tener una iluminancia de al menos 1400 lux.

> Debe tener al menos tres estudios de televisión

Mas información en: http://www.uefa.com/newsfiles/551788.pdf


----------



## Indochine

^^
Ojala los estadios peruanos cumplan las normas fifa, el nacional remodelado seria el primero, va a tener butacas en las populares.



chikobestia said:


> a mudomental, o la congeladora? jaaa
> mucha seriedad de parte de los foristas no?


Lo resalte porque me parece muy original eso de watuter, por la zona, en cambio lo de mudomental o congeladora lo veo fuera de si ya que es el estadio donde mas presion se siente, sin crear polemica, quisas se puede aplicar a estadios de equipos con poco hinchaje.

La cancha del Monumental da pena, la cancha de matute estan que le dan mantenimiento, como quedara?


----------



## chikobestia

Tampoco es por generar polemica, pero lo de mudomental y congeladora iba por su gente mas no por la zona, y bueno lo de presionar?Chemo y Nunes idolos cremas lo dijeron....no hay presion en ese estadio y hasta estadio frio le dijeron ajaja, no se con que razon hablas, mejor hablemos del foro....

Esperemos que la cancha de Matute quede en excelentes condiciones, le harian un gran favor por el juego tipico del club.

Lo resalte porque me parece muy original eso de watuter, por la zona, en cambio lo de mudomental o congeladora lo veo fuera de si ya que es el estadio donde mas presion se siente, sin crear polemica, quisas se puede aplicar a estadios de equipos con poco hinchaje.

La cancha del Monumental da pena, la cancha de matute estan que le dan mantenimiento, como quedara?


----------



## luchop

A cualquier potrero lo ponen como estadio, por lo menos que tengan grass para poderlos llamarlos asi muchachos.


----------



## walymr

El caso del ROSAS PAMPA, y la ciudad de Huaraz son muy particulares. No entiendo que hace o dice pepe Mallqui en esas declaraciones si el no es ninguna autoridad municipal o regional, el es el presidente del sport ancash, un club descendido por su mala administración, y dicho sea de paso PRIVADO. Si esta es una obra con el dinero de todos los ancashinos porque este señor tiene que estar diciendo que "TENEMOS PLANEADO REINAUGURAR", quizá a nivel nacional no se le conozca mucho, yo vivo en Huaraz poco mas de 10 años y este señor ha sido muy cuestionado.

Volviendo al tema del estadio, los COLORES de la Municipalidad de Huaraz y el Gobierno Regional no tienen nada que ver con los verdes que se le están colocando, esos son colores de un CLUB PRIVADO, si el estadio fué construido con dinero de los ancashinos porque colocarle los colores de un club privado?, pues ahi está el amarre, la corrupción y el grado de manipulación que algunas personas ejercen sobre la población, y lo peor de todo NO MOLESTA mucho a la gente de Huaraz, lo tiene tan asumido que cree que estos actos de corrupción son normales, les enseñaron a reclamar y hacer paros en la ciudad por ACELERAR la construcción de un estadio SOLO PARA QUE JUEGUE EL SPORT ANCASH, y el resto de las disciplinas deportivas, que es que acaso no hay otros equipos en la ciudad de Huaraz y la región?

Como ancashino y peruano promoveria la construcción de recintos deportivos "con dinero del pueblo" MULTIDISCIPLINARIOS, en donde jueguen diversas entidades llamese colegios, institutos, universidades, clubes privados, etc... pero nunca defender una construcción SOLO PARA UN DETERMINADO GRUPO. Si un club desea SOLO CANCHA de futbol y esas cosas pues que las construya con su dinero, si son estadios que promueve el IPD o el estado que lo hagan del tipo OLIMPICOS.

Sin ir muy lejos, en Chimbote hay un buen estadio, este se promovió como OLIMPICO y se viene usando como tal, no se construyó pensando solo en el JOSE GALVEZ, además los colores del estadio son los mismos de la Municipalidad Provincial del Santa, no tiene nada que ver particularmente con un CLUB.

PD:
El estadio Rosas Pampa tuve 2 ajustes de presupuesto, ambos para incrementarlo, hasta el momento lleva en su prespuesto mas del doble que el costo del estadio de Chimbote, sin embargo hasta donde pude verlo, y la tecnologia usada deja mucho que deseas, definitivamente las COIMAS aqui fueron SIDERALES. (mas de 34 millones de soles gastados hasta el momento)


----------



## Massilia10

*Obras incluyen nuevo césped sintético, vestuarios, entre otras mejoras 
14:36 En agosto inaugurarán tribuna de estadio municipal de Villa María del Triunfo*

Lima, jul. 12 (ANDINA). En la segunda quincena de agosto se inaugurará la tribuna norte del estadio municipal Héctor Chumpitaz, de Villa María del Triunfo, que tendrá capacidad para albergar a más de cinco mil espectadores y permitirá presenciar diversas competencias deportivas en el distrito. 
Así lo adelantó el alcalde de ese distrito, Juan José Castillo, quien destacó que la nueva infraestructura deportiva cuenta además con nuevo césped artificial, pavimento lateral, vestuarios, así como oficinas administrativas, entre otros ambientes implementados.

Los trabajos para mejorar este escenario deportivo, ubicado en la zona del Cercado, de ese distrito, demandaron una inversión de dos millones 800 mil nuevos soles y se enmarcan en la política municipal para fomentar la práctica del deporte en esa comuna, destacó Castillo.

Luego de indicar que se espera inaugurar la nueva tribuna con la realización de un partido amistoso entre importantes equipos de fútbol del medio, el burgomaestre mencionó que el municipio a su cargo ya trabaja en la implementación de la tribuna oriente del referido estadio.

“Es un estadio relativamente pequeño, pero la idea es ampliar su capacidad a 10 mil espectadores”, señaló el funcionario edilicio en declaraciones a Andina.


----------



## Inyector

RoVi said:


> Nose si la CONMEBOL clasificara sus estadios pero debería hacerlo así como lo hace la UEFA que según su calificación hay categoría 1, 2, 3 o Élite.
> 
> Los principales criterios a cumplir por un estadio para ser nombrado de élite son:
> 
> > Debe tener una capacidad de, al menos, 30.000 personas y todo el público debe estar sentado.
> 
> > Las dimensiones del terreno de juego deben ser de 105 por 68 metros
> El terreno de juego debe ser de césped natural o de césped artificial autorizado por la UEFA.
> 
> > Los banquillos deben tener al menos 13 asientos.
> 
> > Los vestuarios deben tener una capacidad de al menos 25 personas.
> 
> > Debe tener tres habitaciones separadas: 'Sala de delegados', 'sala de controles anti-dopaje' y 'sala de primeros auxilios'.
> 
> > El estadio debe tener canal cerrado de televisión interno y externo, controlado desde una 'habitación de control de seguridad'
> 
> > Debe tener capacidad para al menos 1500 VIPs y 200 periodistas.
> 
> > Las farolas deben tener una iluminancia de al menos 1400 lux.
> 
> > Debe tener al menos tres estudios de televisión
> 
> Mas información en: http://www.uefa.com/newsfiles/551788.pdf


Ningun estadio de América, puede cumplir dichos requisitos.

Hace un tiempo leí en una información mexicana, que ninguno de los estadios mexicanos (incluido el Azteca) cumple con las normas para ser catalogado como estadio elite de la UEFA. Cabe señalar que en este listado no se encontraban los nuevos recintos de las Chivas etc.


----------



## Oscar10

*Que gusto de eliminar mensajes a diestra y siniestra, enn finnn..*


----------



## Xtremizta

Oscar10 said:


> *Que gusto de eliminar mensajes a diestra y siniestra, enn finnn..*


jajajajaj xD


----------



## Poligono

Massilia10 said:


> *Obras incluyen nuevo césped sintético, vestuarios, entre otras mejoras
> 14:36 En agosto inaugurarán tribuna de estadio municipal de Villa María del Triunfo*
> 
> Lima, jul. 12 (ANDINA). En la segunda quincena de agosto se inaugurará la tribuna norte del estadio municipal Héctor Chumpitaz, de Villa María del Triunfo, que tendrá capacidad para albergar a más de cinco mil espectadores y permitirá presenciar diversas competencias deportivas en el distrito.
> Así lo adelantó el alcalde de ese distrito, Juan José Castillo, quien destacó que la nueva infraestructura deportiva cuenta además con nuevo césped artificial, pavimento lateral, vestuarios, así como oficinas administrativas, entre otros ambientes implementados.
> 
> Los trabajos para mejorar este escenario deportivo, ubicado en la zona del Cercado, de ese distrito, demandaron una inversión de dos millones 800 mil nuevos soles y se enmarcan en la política municipal para fomentar la práctica del deporte en esa comuna, destacó Castillo.
> 
> Luego de indicar que se espera inaugurar la nueva tribuna con la realización de un partido amistoso entre importantes equipos de fútbol del medio, el burgomaestre mencionó que el municipio a su cargo ya trabaja en la implementación de la tribuna oriente del referido estadio.
> 
> “Es un estadio relativamente pequeño, pero la idea es ampliar su capacidad a 10 mil espectadores”, señaló el funcionario edilicio en declaraciones a Andina.


Esa cancha queda casi en el cerro, y también he jugado ahí hace ya bastantes años, pero no sabía que estaban construyendo una tribuna, será motivo para visitarla nuevamente.

Eso sí, lo veo complicado que pueda convertirse en un estadio a usar para la profesional, tiene el suficiente espacio para construir tribunas pero el problema es que que como ya lo dije queda en una zona alta los accesos son complicados, las pistas no son lo suficientemente amplias para albergar un gran tráfico, pero de todos modos se aplaude la iniciativa.


----------



## RoVi

Inyector said:


> Ningun estadio de América, puede cumplir dichos requisitos.
> 
> Hace un tiempo leí en una información mexicana, que ninguno de los estadios mexicanos (incluido el Azteca) cumple con las normas para ser catalogado como estadio elite de la UEFA. Cabe señalar que en este listado no se encontraban los nuevos recintos de las Chivas etc.


Uhmm interesante habria que ver si los estadios remodelados de la Copa America 2011 de Argentina cumplen con los requisitos y creo que de todas maneras los estadios de Brasil 2014 si cumplirán con estos requisitos o no?


----------



## Inyector

RoVi said:


> Uhmm interesante habria que ver si los estadios remodelados de la Copa America 2011 de Argentina cumplen con los requisitos y creo que de todas maneras los estadios de Brasil 2014 si cumplirán con estos requisitos o no?


No necesariamente los estadios que son utilizados para un mundial de fútbol, cumplen con la norma de la UEFA, por ejemplo en Alemania 2006, se utilizaron estadios que no cumplían con dicha norma.


----------



## Massilia10

13/07/2010 
DR. MANUEL BURGA INAUGURARÁ COMPLEJO DEPORTIVO DE LA LIGA DEPARTAMENTAL DE FUTBOL DE JUNIN 

Gracias al *apoyo importante del Proyecto Goal *de la FIFA y la Federación Peruana de Fútbol que preside el Dr. Manuel Burga Seoane, *la Liga departamental de Fútbol de Junín inaugurara su Complejo Deportivo que servirá para la práctica del fútbol de la Región especialmente de los niños.*

La ceremonia de inauguración se realizara este jueves 15 de Julio 2010 a las 11.00 horas con la asistencia del Dr. Manuel Burga Seoane Presidente de la Federación Peruana de Fútbol, el Ingeniero Carlos Silvestri Vicepresidente, autoridades deportivas, políticas aficionados y prensa deportiva del lugar.

El Presidente de la Liga Departamental de Fútbol de Junín Héctor Ramón Jara Lavado ha sido uno de los pilares fundamentales para que se construya el Complejo Deportivo plasmando un sueño de hace mucho tiempo y que hoy es una realidad.

El Complejo Deportivo de Junín, lleva el nombre del Profesor Rubén Aliaga Cerron ex Presidente de la Liga de Fútbol de Junín que falleció en el mes de marzo del 2006.

*Esta ubicado en el Distrito de Santa Rosa de Ocopa en la Provincia de Concepción entre Jauja y Huancayo, tiene un área de 25 mil metros cuadrados tiene 1 campo reglamentario mas 2 adicionales, 2 camarines, tanque alto de agua, una cisterna que permitirá el riego y mantenimiento de los campos de fútbol, además tiene, cerco perimétrico, sistema de luz y agua potable.*

Cabe resaltar que el terreno donde esta ubicado el Complejo Deportivo de la Liga Departamental de Junín, fue donado por la Comunidad de Santa Rosa de Ocopa en sucesión de uso por 100 años.

Wilmer Del Aguila Ochoa, Jefe de Prensa FPF


----------



## Massilia10

*ESTADIO MONUMENTAL CUMPLIO 10 ANOS, SE JUGARON 372 PARTIDOS*

El Estadio Monumental U, el mas moderno Estadio del Peru, cumple 10 anos de vida el 02 de julio, habiendo servido de escenario en 372 partidos, hasta el domingo ultimo con el encuentro Universidad San Martin-Sporting Cristal. En total Universitario disputo 241 partidos, su reserva 11 partidos y sus equipos de Segunda 33 partidos.

Inaugurado el 02 de julio del 2000 con el encuentro U-Sporting Cristal, al que derroto por 2-1 el Estadio Monumental U fue proyectado con el sistema de autofinanciamiento por el experto internacional uruguayo Ing. Walter Lavalleja Sarries en 1991 a solicitud del entonces Presidente de la U, Jorge Nicolini Bernucci, autor de la idea del gran estadio propio para la U acompanado por el Dr. Rafael Fernandez Stoll. La empresa constructora Gremco, contando con el Ing. Walter Lavalleja Sarries como socio, realizo el gran proyecto mixto de estadio y propiedades horizontales, que son los Palco-Suites desde 1996 juntamente con el Ing. HÃ©ctor Sarmiento Vidal y los Arqs. Alfonso de la Piedra y German Salazar quienes conformaron el staff principal.

El Estadio Monumental U, ha sido escenario de los records de asistencia y recaudacion en la historia del futbol peruano. *A nivel de torneos locales, el dia de su inauguracion albergo 54,708 espectadores, Record de Asistencia hasta la fecha.* Recaudo 1.539,952 soles, record superado el pasado 13 de diciembre en la fecha final del Play Off, recaudando 1.730,725 soles, nuevo Record de Recaudacion. A nivel internacional, los records de asistencia y recaudacion fueron batidos en el partido Peru-Brasil de las Eliminatorias mundialistas para Alemania 2006, empatado 1-1. *El 16 de noviembre del 2003 asistieron 59,566 espectadores a tribunas y dejaron la taquilla record de 4.547.880 soles.*

*Universitario ha jugado hasta el partido contra CNI, 241 partidos de campeonato*, 16 amistosos, 16 partidos de Copa Libertadores, 4 de Copa Merconorte y 1 de Copa Sudamericana. Ademas su reserva disputo 11 partidos y sus equipos de Segunda 33 encuentros. AdemÃ¡s han jugado Universidad San MartÃ*n (39), Sporting Cristal (2), Deportivo Municipal (2), Union Huaral, Estudiantes de Medicina. Copa Peru serie final (6), Sudamericano de Futbol Femenino (9). *La Seleccion Peruana realizo 15 presentaciones*, 12 en el marco de eliminatorias mundialistas y 3 amistosos. En sintesis fue escenario de 372 partidos en sus 10 primeros anos de vida. El Estadio Nacional tiene 58 anos de existencia y el Estadio del Alianza Lima 36 anos, tambien obra del Ing. Walter Lavalleja Sarries.

http://www.adfp.org.pe/portal/index.php


----------



## Indochine

^^
segun wikipedia faltan 2 dias para los 10 años del Monumental.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm ya dejen el estadiuo de san marcos, creo q


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm prefiero otros estadios que el de san marcos aprte es feo


----------



## luchop

El Estadio e San Marcos tiene una estructura ya debilitada y no podria nunca albergar a mas de 20,000 personas. Ademas acuerdense de lo fregados que son los estudiantes que nunca permitirian que lo usen sin su autorizacion. Perro del hortelano.


----------



## neo3102

luchop said:


> El Estadio e San Marcos tiene una estructura ya debilitada y no podria nunca albergar a mas de 20,000 personas. Ademas acuerdense de lo fregados que son los estudiantes que nunca permitirian que lo usen sin su autorizacion. Perro del hortelano.



estructura debilitada ???? y el concierto de metallica ?????????????????? ademas tiene la misma edad del nacional de que tienen que hacerle mejoras no cabe duda pero a que el concreto del estadio este debilitado ??? el concreto si esta bien hecho dura mas de 100 años que yo sepa si dices que esta debilitado supongo que conoces la calidad del concreto o por algo lo diras ........... en fin .....................


----------



## Indochine

luchop said:


> El Estadio e San Marcos tiene una estructura ya debilitada y no podria nunca albergar a mas de 20,000 personas. Ademas acuerdense de lo fregados que son los estudiantes que nunca permitirian que lo usen sin su autorizacion. Perro del hortelano.


Los estudiantes pasan y pasaran con los nuevos aires y desterrado la vieja ideologia de esas zonas que aun puede quedar.
el estadio de san marcos presento problemas en las actuales tribunas porque se levanto sobre un terreno nu pco inestable pero es reversible, lo bueno es que es todo hacia abajo y una nueva tribuna se levanta con nuevas columnas.


----------



## invasorzim

luchop said:


> El Estadio e San Marcos tiene una estructura ya debilitada y no podria nunca albergar a mas de 20,000 personas. Ademas acuerdense de lo fregados que son los estudiantes que nunca permitirian que lo usen sin su autorizacion. Perro del hortelano.


De que hablas, el estadio está habilitado para 43 mil personas. :bash: Su capacidad es de 67 mil pero por temas netamente de accesos no habilitan al 100% (cosa que se ha mejorado algo con el bypass inconcluso).

Y de que no hay uso? por lo menos para conciertos ya hubo 3 este año (hay programados 3 más), hubo eventos religiosos y una conferencia me parece. Si no hay más uso deportivo eso es otro tema.


----------



## Inyector

Las autoridades deben pensar que el estadio olímpico para Lima debe ser el de San Marcos. Notenemos otro escenario para grandes eventos atleticos.


----------



## Komet

Inyector said:


> Las autoridades deben pensar que el estadio olímpico para Lima debe ser el de San Marcos. Notenemos otro escenario para grandes eventos atleticos.


Eso es cierto, ahora que el Nacional no podrá albergar competencias de atletismo se debe mirar hacia el estadio de San Marcos, que es aún más grande, pero no se le da un uso correcto..


----------



## invasorzim

Por lo menos si le pusieran una pista atlética a San Marcos sería un gran avance. Es feo verlo así nomás con la base de asfalto.


----------



## fundicionurbano

el estadio de san marcos es un estadio universitario osea asi quedara y cambiemos de tema


----------



## Inyector

fundicionurbano said:


> el estadio de san marcos es un estadio universitario osea asi quedara y cambiemos de tema


No comparto tu opinión.

Ese estadio fue diseñado para ser el más grande del país, inclusive antes que la Universidad de San Marcos se instale ahí. Posteriormente la casa de estudios se asentó alrededor del estadio.

Pese a todo ello, el estadio guarda un tremendo potencial.


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> No comparto tu opinión.
> 
> Ese estadio fue diseñado para ser el más grande del país, inclusive antes que la Universidad de San Marcos se instale ahí. Posteriormente la casa de estudios se asentó alrededor del estadio.
> 
> Pese a todo ello, *el estadio guarda un tremendo potencial*.


asi es
El estadio de San Marcos








podria quedar asi:
estadio olimpico de kiev
Stadion NSK Olimpiyskiy sede de la Euro 2012


----------



## RoVi

Inyector said:


> No necesariamente los estadios que son utilizados para un mundial de fútbol, cumplen con la norma de la UEFA, por ejemplo en Alemania 2006, se utilizaron estadios que no cumplían con dicha norma.


Te refieres a toda la norma o a la categoría Elite


----------



## Inyector

RoVi said:


> Te refieres a toda la norma o a la categoría Elite


Categoría Elite


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Indochine said:


> asi es
> El estadio de San Marcos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> podria quedar asi:
> estadio olimpico de kiev
> Stadion NSK Olimpiyskiy sede de la Euro 2012


Yo también estoy de acuerdo en explotar el potencial al estadio de San Marcos cuya albegue es para 67 mil y pico y el proyecto de ampliación contempla 104 mil; ahora San Marcos tiene un parecido también al estadio olímpico de Berlín. Volviendo a eso de que el suelo no aguanta, es parte de una leyenda universitaria para no perder la administración del recinto, porque la remodelación de 1995 (creo que fue ese año?) se mejoró eso, se dió las pautas para afianzar e incluso se dotó al estadio de iluminación. San Marcos fue el primer proyecto de estadio nacional que luego se desechó por la lejanía; despues llegó la universidad y cercó el perímetro. Por último con una buena inversión la ingeniería lo puede todo.

Sambu


----------



## mardeplata

ESTADIOS DE LUJO JODER LOS ESTADIOS SALEN TODOS LOS DIAS EN DIFERENTES CADENAS DEPORTIVAS DE FOX SPORT ,ESPN , EN MUXAS CUANDO TIENS CABLE VES Q SALEN EN UN MONTON DE PAISES , SON POSTALES Q EL GOBIERNO DEERIA REMODELARLAS Y DARLES IDENTIDAD CON NUESTRA HISTORIA MISTIKA , ESTADIOS SIN PISTAS ATLETICAS PLIS Y CON CAPACIDAD DE 50 MIL PARA ARRIBA


----------



## McVier

Me encanta esa idea para San Marcos, realmente es un estadio que se ha desperdiciado bastante... Me gustaría ver partidos de la 1ra división ahi. 

Con un techado y un mejoramiento de accesos, San Marcos seria extraordinario, incluso porque no intentar crear un club de primera división de la Universidad.

No se... Deportivo San Marcos o San Marcos F.C. 

mmm... Interesante.


----------



## Inyector

McVier said:


> Me encanta esa idea para San Marcos, realmente es un estadio que se ha desperdiciado bastante... Me gustaría ver partidos de la 1ra división ahi.
> 
> Con un techado y un mejoramiento de accesos, San Marcos seria extraordinario, incluso porque no intentar crear un club de primera división de la Universidad.
> 
> No se... Deportivo San Marcos o San Marcos F.C.
> 
> mmm... Interesante.


El equipo de esa universidad juega en segunda en ese estadio.


----------



## McVier

Inyector said:


> El equipo de esa universidad juega en segunda en ese estadio.


Ojala suba pronto !


----------



## kurono1994

Alguien puede dar mas info acerca de los renders qe encontre en el FB de Nuevo Chimbote.


----------



## Indochine

nexttttt


----------



## Indochine

kurono1994 said:


> Alguien puede dar mas info acerca de los renders qe encontre en el FB de Nuevo Chimbote.


estadio roberto palacios?????
nuevo chimbote? y porque sale eso de extremo celeste si cristal no se identifica con chimbote
^^
:lol:
no vaya ser renders como el mensaje de 100% taquillero



100% takillero said:


> hola a todos los peruanos y a los no peruanos de este foro.
> 
> bueno hermanos reapareciendo una ves mas,y opinando todo lo que concierne a galvez y chimbote, porque lamentablemente no conosco los demas lindos estadios del peru pero bueno mi dedicadeza es 100 % a chimbote y a galvez que es el equipo que amo desde nacimiento.
> 
> bueno hermanos les cuento que como algunos pocos ya lo saben, que el viejo y antiguo estadio MANUEL GOMEZ ARELLANO de chimbote antes era del IPD, pero por faltad e presupuesto para su reacomodo y ampliacion, ha sido pasado en su totalidad a la administracion de la municipalidad provincial del santa, en la cula forma parte chimbote.
> 
> aca les dejo unas fotos en la que la dirigencia de galvez en conjunto con algunos politicos de chimbote, han diseñado ya la imagen de la futura remodelacion del MANUEL GOMEZ ARELLANO Y QUE SERA DE UNA CAPACIDAD PARA 50 000 ESPECTADORES COMODAMENTE SENTADOS .
> 
> aca le dejo la foto, que solo falta que entre en licitacion por la alcaldesa de chimbote y el gobierno regional de ancash para su construccion.
> 
> pero aca en chimbote se dice que ya esta casi en un 90% la construccion de ese moderno estadio.
> 
> miren y opinen hermanos. chimbote realmente cada ves sorprende mas y mas.
> 
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> http://album.miarroba.com/Feanor_Chimbote/0/
> 
> gracias...que bello estadio de la que se construira, bien por el futbol peruano.





Indochine said:


> ^^
> Buen dato.
> Impresionante el estadio, algo asi seria matute hace años de años si no fuera por los dirigentes conformistas.
> Aunque buscando *informacion* hay noticias del cambio de mando, remodelacion y ampliacion de 9000 a 12000 espectadores, sin embrago ya hay imagenes del futuro estadio remodelado Manuel Gomez Arellano de 50000 espectadores de capacidad. Ojala se de.





paquinho said:


> Despues de tiempo entro a este thread y veo que hay gente que pone cosas sin saber.
> 
> *Esos "renders" son fotos de los estadios que uno (cualquiera) puede hacer con el juego FIFA Manager de EA Sports*, es mas, en las fotos pueden ver algunos paneles publicitarios que dicen EA Sports.
> 
> Recuerdo haber construido un estadio para 120mil personas en ese juego!!! jajajajaja.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm da que pensar


----------



## luchop

NO escriban cosas sin fundamento. Ustedes creen que si el estadio donde juega el Galvez que es tan lindo, nunca se llena, un segundo estadio va a ser mejor? Para que deporte si el Galvez baja este ano? Mas seriedad por favor.


----------



## Indochine

AL_ng said:


> una del nacional


otraaaas de hace unos meses :cheers:



















la de chikobestia:


----------



## mardeplata

remodelen el gomes arellano tiene mucha tradicion esta en todo el centro de la city los q no quieran q se queden callado no aportan nada me gusta seria lindo con tres pisos y con palcos ese estadio pegadito ala cancha es el mejor


----------



## mardeplata

nene no solo es el galvez sino otros equipos competitividad nene ustedes los limeños lo ven todo centralista no ven q si las demas ciudades crecen mas mejor para ustedes


----------



## fundicionurbano

se ve bonito el estadio nacional y se vera aun mejor despues de su remodelacion


----------



## kokofett

mardeplata said:


> nene no solo es el galvez sino otros equipos competitividad nene ustedes los limeños lo ven todo centralista no ven q si las demas ciudades crecen mas mejor para ustedes


No se de que centralismo hablas amigo, pero como veras en este foro hay muchos proyectos de otras ciudades del pais fuera de Lima. Pero tambien hay que pensar si es realmente necesario construir un estadio monumental para una una ciudad de poca poblacion y sin tener un equipo de futbol en primera division, creo que tambien se debe pensar en el costo de mantenimiento que se le tiene que dar al estadio y ,quien esta a cargo ,esté en la capacidad de hacer el gasto al respecto; para ello tendria que darsele un uso para diversas actividades extradeportivas entonces ya queda a criterio de ello.Por ejemplo los estadios hechos en Sudafrica para el mundial con exigencia de la FIFA , su mantenimiento es enorme y algunas ciudades no tienen ni un equipo de primera division que pueda darle uso al menos y considerando las necesidades de servicios basicos de la poblacion sudafricana, se va adestinar recursos a mantenimiento de elefantes blancos.


----------



## Xtremizta

mardeplata said:


> nene no solo es el galvez sino otros equipos competitividad nene ustedes los limeños lo ven todo centralista no ven q si las demas ciudades crecen *mas mejor* para ustedes


MÁS MEJOR?
:nuts:


----------



## Indochine

^^
jaja
*Estadio Nacional*



























*Estadio de Alianza*


















*Estadio Monumental*








































































*Estadio de San Marcos*












































creditos a quienes corresponda


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Que fijacion que tienen algunos foristas chimbotanos con los estadios. Ya tienen el Manuel Rivera, para que quieren otro si en esa ciudad no hay otro equipo que lo amerite siendo el maximo rival del Galvez el Ancash que juega en otra ciudad? Y para equipos de ligas distritales, mas que sobra el Gomes Arellano a (por ejemplo) los parques zonales donde se juegan algunas ligas distritales de Lima.


----------



## peruanito

Una buena foto que encontre del Coloso de YANACANCHA en Cerro de Pasco


----------



## luchop

Publican las mismas fotos 1000 veces, sean originales por favor


----------



## jocho

peruanito said:


> Una buena foto que encontre del Coloso de YANACANCHA en Cerro de Pasco


interesante estadio, ¿queda en la misma ciudad de Cerro de Pasco? porque no sé si Yanacancha es parte de la ciudad o cercana. Eso sí, se ve muy cuidado a diferencia del Daniel Alcides Carrión ¿A qué altura se encuentra?


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Bueno, la cancha parece sintética pero las tribunas (lo poco que se ve) parece que están en buen estado. Ojalá pudieran postear una foto del estadio completo.


----------



## Oscar10

luchop said:


> Publican las mismas fotos 1000 veces, sean originales por favor


*
Varias fotos de esta pagina, yo no las habia visto.

Buenisimas las fotos. :cheers:
*


----------



## Massilia10

luchop said:


> Publican las mismas fotos 1000 veces, sean originales por favor



Uy, gente que critica sin publicar nada ??


----------



## Indochine

*Fotos del Nacional hace unas decadas*












































fuente


----------



## McVier

Oye que buenas fotos !! 

Son un TESORO HISTORICO !!

Gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## Xtremizta

el monumental es un buen estadio, de hecho parece ser el mejor del Perú y uno de los mejores de Latinoamerica, MERITO DE GREMCO ya q el estadio aun no es de la U.

*Gremco dio ultimátum a la ‘U’: no podrá usar el Monumental si no paga deuda de US$40 mil*

El club no ha abonado esta suma a la constructora por concepto de paneles publicitarios en la Copa Libertadores. Advirtió que desde este fin de semana no habilitaría los baños en los entrenamientos










(elcomercio.pe / Andina).- . El club Universitario de Deportes podría quedarse sin jugar de local en el estadio Monumental de Ate fin de semana ante Sport Huancayo, si no cancela a Gremco la deuda de 40 mil dólares por concepto de paneles publicitarios en la Copa Libertadores.

El representante de Gremco Jorge Pumagali sostuvo que la directiva crema utilizó el dinero, cancelado por la Conmebol, sin entregárselo a esta firma.

“Si esto no se arregla en las próximas 48 horas, el partido ante Sport Huancayo está en peligro, ya hemos conversado con el gerente administrativo Francisco Gonzales”, sostuvo Pumagali.

Explicó que todos los años que la ‘U’ participa en Copa, entrega a Gremco un porcentaje del dinero.

“La Conmebol hace el pago al club que participa en la Copa y ellos lo derivan a quien corresponde, en este caso, debió ser a nosotros, pero hasta la fecha no lo ha hecho”, declaró Pumagali.

LA ‘U’ NO JUGARÍA EL DOMINGO
Agregó que de mantenerse la situación, la ‘U’ no solo podría quedarse sin jugar el domingo, sino que no tendrá acceso a los baños ni a las canchas de entrenamiento.

“Ellos pensaban cubrir el dinero con la recaudación del clásico, pero esta fue pobre, también contaban con el clásico en Miami pero ya no se va a jugar, estamos esperando algún planteamiento. Nosotros buscamos negociar con el presidente Jaime León porque no hay otro dirigente con quién hacerlo”, puntualizó. 

http://elcomercio.pe/noticia/611483...dra-usar-monumental-si-no-paga-deuda-us40-mil


----------



## Indochine

Xtremizta said:


> el monumental es un buen estadio, de hecho parece ser el mejor del Perú y uno de los mejores de Latinoamerica, MERITO DE GREMCO ya q el estadio aun no es de la U.
> 
> *Gremco dio ultimátum a la ‘U’: no podrá usar el Monumental si no paga deuda de US$40 mil*
> 
> El club no ha abonado esta suma a la constructora por concepto de paneles publicitarios en la Copa Libertadores. Advirtió que desde este fin de semana no habilitaría los baños en los entrenamientos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (elcomercio.pe / Andina).- . El club Universitario de Deportes podría quedarse sin jugar de local en el estadio Monumental de Ate fin de semana ante Sport Huancayo, si no cancela a Gremco la deuda de 40 mil dólares por concepto de paneles publicitarios en la Copa Libertadores.
> 
> El representante de Gremco Jorge Pumagali sostuvo que la directiva crema utilizó el dinero, cancelado por la Conmebol, sin entregárselo a esta firma.
> 
> “Si esto no se arregla en las próximas 48 horas, el partido ante Sport Huancayo está en peligro, ya hemos conversado con el gerente administrativo Francisco Gonzales”, sostuvo Pumagali.
> 
> Explicó que todos los años que la ‘U’ participa en Copa, entrega a Gremco un porcentaje del dinero.
> 
> “La Conmebol hace el pago al club que participa en la Copa y ellos lo derivan a quien corresponde, en este caso, debió ser a nosotros, pero hasta la fecha no lo ha hecho”, declaró Pumagali.
> 
> LA ‘U’ NO JUGARÍA EL DOMINGO
> Agregó que de mantenerse la situación, la ‘U’ no solo podría quedarse sin jugar el domingo, sino que no tendrá acceso a los baños ni a las canchas de entrenamiento.
> 
> “Ellos pensaban cubrir el dinero con la recaudación del clásico, pero esta fue pobre, también contaban con el clásico en Miami pero ya no se va a jugar, estamos esperando algún planteamiento. Nosotros buscamos negociar con el presidente Jaime León porque no hay otro dirigente con quién hacerlo”, puntualizó.
> 
> http://elcomercio.pe/noticia/611483...dra-usar-monumental-si-no-paga-deuda-us40-mil











El estadio es de la 'U' y esta en registro publicos, pero aun tiene que pagar a Gremco, lo justo es lo justo, ahora no entiendo porque Gremco espera este momento de crisis del equipo para mandar esos mensajes


----------



## Indochine

Indochine said:


> *Fotos del Nacional hace unas decadas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente





McVier said:


> Oye que buenas fotos !!
> 
> Son un TESORO HISTORICO !!
> 
> Gracias por compartirlas.


lo consegui de una cuenta en photobucket, quien sera el dueño, el techo del nacional se ve mas claro y bien ordenado los alrededores


----------



## lobusmarino

Xtremizta said:


> el monumental es un buen estadio, de hecho parece ser el mejor del Perú y uno de los mejores de Latinoamerica, MERITO DE GREMCO ya q el estadio aun no es de la U.
> 
> *Gremco dio ultimátum a la ‘U’: no podrá usar el Monumental si no paga deuda de US$40 mil*
> 
> 
> [/url]


 T recuerdo que el foro es de construcciones, proyectos de estadios peruanos.
Asuntos dirigenciales publica o comenta donde corresponda


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Indochine said:


> lo consegui de una cuenta en photobucket, quien sera el dueño, el techo del nacional se ve mas claro y bien ordenado los alrededores


Hey colega, que buenas fotos te felicito. Por otro lado veo en la primera de ellas que al parecer la iglesia de Santa Teresita llegó primero que el estadio actual (1952) y pedirles que cedan parte de su terreno para que no obstruyan al nuevo Nacional, va a ser todo un problema. Y creo que eso no va a ocurrir.

Finalmente, algún colega del foro que tenga fotos del Heraclio Tapia de Huánuco de como van los avances y como quedará, haría un aporte redondo

saludos

Sambu


----------



## Indochine

pascual sambucetti said:


> Hey colega, que buenas fotos te felicito. Por otro lado veo en la primera de ellas que al parecer la iglesia de Santa Teresita llegó primero que el estadio actual (1952) y pedirles que cedan parte de su terreno para que no obstruyan al nuevo Nacional, va a ser todo un problema. Y creo que eso no va a ocurrir.
> 
> Finalmente, algún colega del foro que tenga fotos del Heraclio Tapia de Huánuco de como van los avances y como quedará, haría un aporte redondo
> 
> saludos
> 
> Sambu


exacto, la iglesia fue primero, se ve en estas fotos de los años 20 y 30 del viejo estadio nacional con tribunas de madera


























fuente


----------



## luchop

Massilia10 said:


> Uy, gente que critica sin publicar nada ??


Y tu criticas sin saber...Vivo mas de 25 anos afuera del Peru, si viviera alla, si publicaria, suerte la tuya que vives por alla:bash:


----------



## peruanito

luchop said:


> Y tu criticas sin saber...Vivo mas de 25 anos afuera del Peru, si viviera alla, si publicaria, suerte la tuya que vives por alla:bash:


tienes razon pero muchos de los que publican como yo, dedicamos tiempo a encontrar fotos que navegan por la red, es complicado, por ejemplo yo busco ciudad por ciudad a veces encuentro y a veces no, hasta ahora solo publique una foto de mi propiedad las demas son fotos escondidas de aficionados, creo que en esa parte nos podrias ayudar si buscaras fotosde algunos estadios de la selva, recuerda que no es necesario estar ahi. gracias


----------



## fundicionurbano

que buenas fotos


----------



## BeatlEd

Hola, recien despues de darme una ojeada por las 142 paginas de este topic :nuts: me animo a escribir. Desconocia de la existencia de algunos estadios y gracias a sus buenas fotos reconforta saber que el boom actual de la construcción se traslada al ambito de la infraestrucutra deportiva, tan necesaria para la sociedad, en especial jovenes y niños.

Tengo el recuerdo de un estado de provincia en particular, era el año 1993, y el SIPESA jugó en ese Estadio con el Atletico Mineiro de Brasil por la copa CONMEBOL, entonces el Gomez Arellano era impresentable, contrarrestando enormemente con el nuevo estadio de Chimbote version 2010. 

Cuelgo algunas fotos bajadas del youtube (goles en acción) para graficar lo que digo:

Antes de iniciar el partido:








Zona preferencial:








Una marinera que deleita en la previa a los espectadores:








Una de las populares:








La otra popular:









Considero que el Gomez Arellano deberia remodelarse en caso se conserve como en las imagenes, le haría mucho bien a la juventud chimbotana. Es mi pequeño aporte, ojala alguien cuelgue fotos actuales de dicho estadio.

Saludos


----------



## Indochine

^^
buenas imagenes, me acuerdo que Sipesa tenia un equipazo con Eder Cruz y en el arco al Gatti Sandoval


----------



## peruanito

Unita de Huancayo


----------



## fundicionurbano

que mejoras se haran al estadio de huancayo para la copa sudamericana


----------



## karlosystem

*sipesa*



Indochine said:


> ^^
> buenas imagenes, me acuerdo que Sipesa tenia un equipazo con Eder Cruz y en el arco al Gatti Sandoval


yo tambien me acuerdo de ese equipo tenia a un gran delantero como martin dallorso, tenia su gente sipesa en ese tiempo cada fecha abarrotaban el gomez arellano.


----------



## peruanito

ATentos Mañana 24 es la Supuesta Inaguración del rosas pampa, esperemos que sorpresas nos trae.


----------



## peruanito

peruanito said:


> ATentos Mañana 24 es la Supuesta Inaguración del rosas pampa, esperemos que sorpresas nos trae.


De no mediar ningún imponderable el próximo sábado 24, en las vísperas de Huaraz, el Nuevo Estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz abrirá sus puertas de par en par, cuadruplicando su aforo con respecto al vetusto escenario que tuvo por años.

Así lo dio a conocer ayer el jefe del IPD Ancash, Ramón Pinedo Castromonte, quien dijo que mayores alcances se dará posiblemente hoy.

Entretanto los congresistas José Mallqui y Fredy Otárola llegaron al escenario deportivo donde pudieron comprobar que las obras prácticamente se encuentran en un 99%, sólo faltando la colocación del tablero electrónico, la poda del gras y algunos retoques en las zonas de ingreso.

Ancash Noticias tuvo la oportunidad de verificar cada uno de los ambientes. Prácticamente es un moderno escenario que nada tiene que envidiar a los estadios que tienen las grandes ciudades del país. Desde cualquier ángulo que se pueda apreciar un partido, hay comodidad en la visualización.

Tienen habilitadas ya las ventanillas para que el público con toda comodidad pueda adquirir sus correspondientes entradas. La zona de ingreso de los jugadores también se hace por la parte norte, donde existen dos camerinos que tienen todas las comodidades, zona de calentamiento y de masajes.

"Francamente es impresionante lo que estamos apreciando. Tenemos un estadio que será el orgullo de nuestra tierra y esperamos jugar allí el decisivo encuentro con el puntero Hijos de Acosvinchos, el próximo 8 de agosto" expresó José Mallqui.

Por su parte el congresista Otárola, dijo que sin mezquindades, es una obra que merece resaltarse y que Huaraz y los pueblos del Callejón de Huaylas han salido ganando con un escenario de primera.

www.ancashnoticias.com


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Indochine said:


> exacto, la iglesia fue primero, se ve en estas fotos de los años 20 y 30 del viejo estadio nacional con tribunas de madera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente


wwwoooooowwwwww!!!! jojojojo! que buena!!! miren nomás como era Lima ja,ja,ja que tal aporte! ...el camino de la vía expresa y si no me equivoco en donde es la UTP, el ministerio de Defensa y demás era otra cancha?....vaya que apacible se veia la ciudad y tan tranquila. El Parque de la Reserva se ve pequeño. Da gusto vcer como ha progresado Lima. Gracias Indochine!

Sambu.

Pd.- Con semejante argumento histórico, definitivamente la iglesia se quedará alli.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Al comienzo pensaba que era el hipódromo de Santa Beatriz pero ya ví que estaba en el Campo de Marte, no ahí. Esa otra cancha no sé de quien sería.

Habiéndose ubicado ahí el estadio debió haberse planificado mejor esa zona y no llenarse de casas y edificios. El estadio pudo haberse rodeado de canchas auxiliares, pista de calentamiento de atletismo, un velódromo, una arena multiuso o por último más parques.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

peruanito said:


> ATentos Mañana 24 es la Supuesta Inaguración del rosas pampa, esperemos que sorpresas nos trae.


Malas noticias.

*Se frustró la inauguración del estadio Rosas Pampa*

Ni siquiera con su amada obra del estadio acierta la gestión de Cesar Álvarez Aguilar. Ayer el presidente del IPD Ancash, Ramón Pinedo Castromonte, confirmó que el mismo no podrá inaugurarse el 28 de julio próximo como estuvo programado anteriormente. No cabe duda que entre estas dos personas existirá una excusa para no abrir el estadio de Huaraz y así perjudicar al Sport Áncash y seguir jugando con los sentimientos de los hinchas y aficionados de Huaraz. 

A los ciudadanos seguramente les preocupe la información de la imposibilidad de la inauguración del estadio de fútbol con el que se encapricharon Cesar Álvarez Aguilar, presidente regional en licencia, que se paso hablando en los medios de comunicación manifestando fechas que no se han cumplido y Ramón Pinedo Castromonte, que también lo único que izo fue ser figureti, pero nunca salio al frente a exigir que se habrá este estadio que ya tenia un plazo vencido y ahora dice que se inaugurara recién el 31 de julio del 2010, estaremos en la espera, y que no sea otra de las mentiras de dice el presidente el Instituto Peruano del Deporte de Áncash. 

*Ayer, Ramón Pinedo Castromonte, descartó la inauguración del estadio de fútbol para el próximo 28 del corriente, como lo había anunciado por diversos medios el mismísimo Presidente del I.P.D Áncash. *

Con esta información una vez mas nos damos cuenta que el presidente en licencia y el presidente del IPD Ancash, existen muchas incongruencias para determinar las cosas. Aquí se debe tener mucha seriedad para poder sacar un comunicado oficial de parte de la oficina de imagen y establecer una fecha exacta pero lamentablemente el presidente del I.P.D Áncash, no sabe lo que habla, da anuncios que son falsos y no coordina con nadie, así y con estas personas la Región Áncash seguirá estancado en el deporte Ancashino en su conjunto. 

Segunda Perú.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm cuando no ese mallqui


----------



## Xtremizta

el estadio no es del sport ancash! es de la REGION ANCASH asi q la culpa es tmb del actual presidente regional de ancash...


----------



## LEOQUIROZ

Inyector said:


> Eso sería lo ideal (estadios bien equipados:estadios bien diseñados), pero lamentablemente en el Perú (sobretodo en provincia) no existen los técnicos adecuados para diseñar/construir diversos escenarios deportivos.
> 
> Lamentablemente, esto no sólo se limita a estadios, sino tambien a diversos tipos de infraestructura (carreteras, puentes, etc)


IDEM... disculpen... pero algunos son "chicheros", hay pocos arquitectos... falta ese toque feminista.


----------



## LEOQUIROZ

peruanito said:


> un nuevo Proyecto Tingo María



De donde sacase esa imagen? de donde provienes tu?

Pongo los datos públicos:

AMPLIACION Y REMODELACIÓN DEL ESTADIO IPD DE TINGO MARIA, PROVINCIA DE LEONCIO PRADO - HUANUCO

Objetivo del Proyecto 

Mejorar los servicios de infraestructura deportiva para los deportistas y población asistentes al Estadio IPD de Tingo María de la provincia de Leoncio Prado. El principal medio para lograr el objetivo central es mejorar la calidad de la infraestructura y las instalaciones deportivas del Estadio IPD de Tingo María principal escenario deportivo de la provincia de Leoncio Prado, de tal manera que se garantice la seguridad y comodidad a los deportistas y al público usuario del Estadio

Capacidad: 15,000 personas

Monto de Inversión: S/. 17,834,996


----------



## peruanito

y el estadio Huancayo el verdadero proyecto.

Vista general panoramico desde arriba









Vista lateral parcial










actualmente se viene trabajando en la iluminación se estaria avanzando las zapatas de la torres, luego de terminado la construccion de las torres estarian en 15 dias y la luminarias 15 dias más, por lo que estaria listo para mediados de setiembre.

sinceramente el proyecto me parece desastroso


----------



## AQPTavO

Bn ahiva q qdar genial, mucho mejor, Bn X Hancayo


----------



## fundicionurbano

que buen estadio ojal quede asi


----------



## Calidadtotal

*Cobertizo sobre tribuna oficial Estadio Huancayo*

Está muy bien los proyectos de los nuevos, o remodelados, estadios, pero antes de que ocurra esto, con las instalaciones actuales se vienen cometiendo desaciertos, como es la construcción de un cobertizo o techo sobre la denominada "tribuna oficial" del Estadio Huancayo, por ejemplo, que confirma nuestra tendencia a hacer "criolladas" o construcciones improvisadas, sin mayor análisis, pensando que así se van a solucionar problemas o mejorar la infraestructura y resulta todo lo contrario.
Después de un largo tiempo concurrí al estadio Huancayo con un grupo de amigos y vimos con sorpresa y desagrado que las autoridades del IPD-Junín habían construido un techo o cobertizo sobre la tribuna oficial, no concebido en el proyecto original, que impide la visibilidad de la pista atlética a los espectadores de la tribuna alta de occidente, ubicados cerca a la baranda.
Se adjunta vistas fotográficas de la tribuna de occidente antes del despropósito y de este cobertizo, que aparte de impedir la visibilidad, da mal aspecto y desentona con el entorno del estadio por ser una construcción improvisada, más propio de estadios de barrio o de tercera categoría.
Ojalá el IPD-Junín retire este techo y devuelva al estadio su majestuosidad. Si por el contrario considera que esto está bien, entonces debería hacer lo mismo en toda la tribuna baja del estadio, techándolo de la misma forma y veremos luego los resultados...


----------



## LEOQUIROZ

Eso es temporal, para que no les caiga agüita....

XD


----------



## rafo18

Parece un esatdio de republica sovietica jaja

Pero me parece bueno


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Me encanó el render del estadio de Huancayo, sería chévere que quedara así, con las torres de luz y el tablero electrónico, aparte de tribunas populares.


----------



## Poligono

peruanito said:


> y el estadio Huancayo el verdadero proyecto.
> 
> Vista general panoramico desde arriba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista lateral parcial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actualmente se viene trabajando en la iluminación se estaria avanzando las zapatas de la torres, luego de terminado la construccion de las torres estarian en 15 dias y la luminarias 15 dias más, por lo que estaria listo para mediados de setiembre.
> 
> sinceramente el proyecto me parece desastroso


Hay cosas que no me cuadran de esa imagen que es ¿El render del proyecto?

Si le piensan poner techo a los otras 3 tribunas ¿Porqué dejan ese techo en la tribuna ya construída que desentona por completo con el techo proyectado? ¿El proyecto no debería contemplar la uniformidad del recinto?

También me pregunto porqué se mantienen las torres de iluminación si supuestamente va a llevar techo, acaso ¿No sería mejor que las luces vayan instaladas en el techo?

Me parece que ese render no es el oficial del proyecto, me parece que es solo una imagen mandada a hacer por las autoridades para hacerse propaganda, espero que después de todo se haga algo bueno con el estadio huancaíno que tiene un enorme potencial.


----------



## INCASESINO




----------



## INCASESINO




----------



## INCASESINO




----------



## INCASESINO

[IMG=http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/2070/dsc06017x.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## INCASESINO

como hago para subir fotos a este foro, estoy intentando varias veces y solo salen letras. alguien me puede ayudar.

gracias


----------



## INCASESINO

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_4926672dsc06017.jpg"]http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_4926672dsc06017.jpg


----------



## invasorzim

INCASESINO said:


>


Servido. Tienes que poner sólo el link de la imagen dentro de las etiquetas [ IMG ] no agregues el URL.


----------



## INCASESINO

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/MARCELO/Escritorio/DSC06017.JPG


----------



## INCASESINO

http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_4926744dsc06019.jpg


----------



## INCASESINO

no entiendo nada de esto, trato de subir una fotos a este foro pero es complicado para mi, de todos modos gracias por subir mis fotos amigo, tratare en otro momento de subir mis fotos.

adios.


----------



## INCASESINO

me olvidaba, este domingo ire a la tribuna popular norte osea que solo sacare fotos de ese angulo.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

A mi parecer, éste estadio pudo haber sido mejor diseñado con el presupuesto asignado. No se aprecia una armonía entre las tribunas de oriente y occidente para con sus populares, lo que se evidencia más aún en el techado cuando se encuentran las tribunas de occidente y popular.

La altura de las graderías respecto con el nivel de la cancha hace que se pierda las primeras filas de asientos para la apreciación del espectáculo, además de añadir una cuota de inseguridad dada su proximidad al campo.

El sistema de iluminación con esas 4 torres esquineras ya está desfasado.

No quiero expresar que sea el peor estadio que se pudo construir, pues a diferencia del campo anterior se ha mejorado, pero sí critico la ejecución de los recursos, que pudieron ser más provechosos para tener un mejor escenario.

Sin ir muy lejos, en ésa misma región, el estadio Centenario de Chimbote, se muestra más cercano a una infrastructura "debe ser".


----------



## Poligono

Alter Ego Peru said:


> A mi parecer, éste estadio pudo haber sido mejor diseñado con el presupuesto asignado. No se aprecia una armonía entre las tribunas de oriente y occidente para con sus populares, lo que se evidencia más aún en el techado cuando se encuentran las tribunas de occidente y popular.
> 
> La altura de las graderías respecto con el nivel de la cancha hace que se pierda las primeras filas de asientos para la apreciación del espectáculo, además de añadir una cuota de inseguridad dada su proximidad al campo.
> 
> El sistema de iluminación con esas 4 torres esquineras ya está desfasado.
> 
> No quiero expresar que sea el peor estadio que se pudo construir, pues a diferencia del campo anterior se ha mejorado, pero sí critico la ejecución de los recursos, que pudieron ser más provechosos para tener un mejor escenario.
> 
> Sin ir muy lejos, en ésa misma región, el estadio Centenario de Chimbote, se muestra más cercano a una infrastructura "debe ser".


Creo que todos concordamos con tus apreciaciones sobre este estadio.

Aquí una foto:










Y aquí en este link se indica que a pesar que se jugará (en estos momentos ya se jugó, la nota es de hace unos días) el partido entre el Sport Ancash y Acosvinchos por la segunda división no se inaugurará el estadio.

http://www.huaraznoticias.com/deportes/sport-ancash-se-estrena-en-el-rosas-pampa

No coloco el texto porque la página no me permite hacerlo.

Y el partido sí se jugó, aquí está la ficha del partido que demuestra que ya se hizo fútbol en este estadio.
http://dechalaca.com/images/archivo/Tablas/Segunda_2010/09_fecha/anc.aco_ficha.png


----------



## Poligono

Vamos con unas fotos que encontré:









































































Las butacas, si las tuviera en todas sus tribunas sería una gran cosa









Y el tablero electrónico









Y esta foto de acá salió muy mala pero se puede apreciar la zona de las boleterías









Las redimensioné con el imageshack para que se puedan apreciar mejor por el foro, si quieren las fotos en su tamaño real pueden ir a este link, se ve que es una buena página deportiva.

http://opiniondeportiva.tk/


----------



## peruanito

Poligono said:


> Creo que todos concordamos con tus apreciaciones sobre este estadio.
> 
> Aquí una foto:
> 
> 
> http://www.huaraznoticias.com/deportes/sport-ancash-se-estrena-en-el-rosas-pampa
> 
> No coloco el texto porque la página no me permite hacerlo.
> 
> [/url]


y aqui algunas fotos de la afdp - sd


----------



## Poligono

Muy buenas fotos, lo bueno es que se vienen más estadios, el de Sullana, el de Huánuco, el Nacional y más, vamos bien.


----------



## skyperu34

Excelentes fotos ! Como mejora (o camufla defectos) la figura del recinto cuando está lleno de gente, me agrada ese ambiente futbolero !


----------



## chikobestia

Tiene buena pinta el estadio, a pesar de los techos, solo le faltaron las butacas y ya! van a tener que aprovechar su localia.


----------



## hecpat

Claro que este estadio es una joya al lado del antiguo Rosas Pampas pero tambien hay que decirlo, con el dinero que se invirtio, se pudo haber echo un mejor diseno, bueno pero ya esta, como alguien dijo con publico el estadio se ve bien. Vamos esperemos que otros departamentos se pongan las pilas, las mejoras de estadio como en Ayacucho,Ica, etc


----------



## Massilia10

Que bonito estadio, espero que el Sport Ancash vuelva pronto en primera.
Lastima simplemente que no colocaron butacas, asi como el estadio de Iquitos.


----------



## Varedoit

estos videos del rosas pampa estan muy interesantes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyexdOJtnLA

y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkDymKH4z9g

disfruten!!!!!!!


----------



## Nazoter

la cancha no es muy pequeña ¿¿¿¿


----------



## Romeo2201

lo veo pequeño

sorry


----------



## hcastgu

buenas fotos


----------



## fundicionurbano

Se ve masomenos la verdad que lo veo muy rara su estructura aprte de su techo horroroso


----------



## lobusmarino

se ve bonito el estadio rosas pampa ..coincido con el techo, muy feo encima recontra mal, consideren que en huaraz llueve, y ese "techito con las justas cubre una linea de grada" jijijijiji ..pero ya está ps, al fin y al cabo un nuevo estadio. Queda claro que con el dinero invertido se pudo hacer algo mejor


----------



## MicroX

toda la fiesta por ahora se la lleva el rosas pampa pero tengo otras noticias.
tengo un pariente que constantemente pasa por piura y me dijo que en el sullana no han hecho ninguna remodelacion y que el estadio sigue tal cual y que el nuevo estadio va ser construido en otro lado.


----------



## lobusmarino

MicroX said:


> tengo un pariente que constantemente pasa por piura y me dijo que en el sullana no han hecho ninguna remodelacion y que el estadio sigue tal cual y que el nuevo estadio va ser construido en otro lado.


Al parecer tu pariente no vive en piura y tampoco pasa por sullana jijiiii¡¡¡, todos sabemos que ya tumbaron el campeones del 36 el proyecto se viene ejecutando, el roche que tienen al parecer son logísticos y por eso hay una para, aunque no se las últimas news


----------



## karlosystem

*sullana*



lobusmarino said:


> Al parecer tu pariente no vive en piura y tampoco pasa por sullana jijiiii¡¡¡, todos sabemos que ya tumbaron el campeones del 36 el proyecto se viene ejecutando, el roche que tienen al parecer son logísticos y por eso hay una para, aunque no se las últimas news


jejeje asi es, e incluso en este mismo foro algunos usuarios subieron fotos donde claramente se mostraba la demolicion de las tribunas del estadio y en otras ya con obreros trabajando en los cimientos y en las bases de concreto del futuro estadio sullanense..:lol:


----------



## kokofett

peruanito said:


>



No entiendo por que tanta casetita a media tribuna alrededor de todo el estadio, que? alli estan las oficinas administrativas, baños etc? le da sensacion de estadio pequeño. Le quita espacio para mas gradas.


----------



## kokofett

Creo que les quedó corto el terreno y querian hacer un estadio con mas capacidad, es por ello que levantan la mitad de la tribuna , en ves de hacer un segundo nivel, algo asi como el lado occidente y oriente del estadio nacional de Lima., pero aqui se les paso la mano y tuvieron que rellenarla de casetas, pero todo desigual. es un hibrido.


----------



## Massilia10

*Presidente García inaugurará hoy obras en estadios Miguel Grau y Telmo Carbajo del Callao*

Lima, ago. 14 (ANDINA). El presidente de la República, Alan García Pérez, inaugurará hoy obras de remodelación en los estadios Miguel Grau y Telmo Carbajo, ubicados en la Provincia Constitucional del Callao. En el estadio Miguel Grau, el jefe del Estado inaugurará la pista atlética a las 09:00 horas en el mismo recinto deportivo, ubicado en la cuadra 22 de la avenida Oscar Benavides, confirmó la Secretaría de Prensa de la Presidencia de la República.

Asimismo, entregará el remodelado estadio Telmo Carbajo a las 10:00 horas en el mismo coloso, ubicado en la cuadra 3 de la calle Elías Aguirre.


----------



## McVier

*Presidente García inaugura remodelación de dos estadios en el Callao*

*Lima, ago. 14 (ANDINA).* La población del Callao cuenta desde hoy con dos estadios íntegramente remodelados donde los escolares podrán desarrollar diversas disciplinas físicas que complementen su formación y los adultos tendrán un espacio para realizar ejercicios que contribuyan a mantener su salud. 
El presidente de la República, Alan García Pérez, inaugura hoy las obras de modernización realizados por el Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD) en los estadios Telmo Carbajo y Miguel Grau, ambos ubicados en el primer puerto.

Ambas infraestructuras deportivas remodeladas con una inversión de 2 millones 300 mil nuevos soles permitirán impulsar torneos escolares de fútbol y atletismo, así como academias deportivas gratuitas exclusivas para estos dos deportes, y estarán disponibles para encuentros de la Liga Deportiva Provincial de Fútbol del Callao.

De hecho, en lo inmediato está a disposición de las competencias de los Juegos Deportivos Escolares Nacionales y en adelante, de los Juegos Deportivos Sudamericanos Escolares que se realizarán en noviembre próximo en el Perú.

Como parte de su remodelación, en el tradicional estadio Telmo Carbajo se ha instalado la cancha de césped artificial que antes estaba en el Estadio Nacional y se ha construido una pista atlética de asfalto de seis carriles.

Adicionalmente, se han ampliado los baños y dado mantenimiento a las instalaciones sanitarias, y se han cambiado las mallas y barandas de las tribunas.

El estadio Telmo Carbajo fue inaugurado en el año 1927 sobre la denominada Pampa de la Mar Brava y toma su nombre en honor a un destacado futbolista del Atlético Chalaco. Ha sido sede del Sport Boys y del Atlético Chalaco, los dos equipos con más tradición del Callao.

En el estadio Miguel Grau, las obras han comprendido una pista atlética de material sintético y de medida oficial, por lo que tendrá un ancho de ocho carriles de 400 metros.

El estadio Miguel Grau data de 1996, tiene cuatro tribunas con una capacidad total de 15 mil espectadores y torres de luz que se encuentran en mantenimiento.


----------



## lobusmarino

Unas mas del rosas pampa


----------



## lobusmarino

Creo q demasiada torta para el miguel grau, solo le han puesto pista atlética, pero el cesped? ..Un establo tiene mas pasto


----------



## hcastgu

*Inauguración Pista Atlética Estadio Miguel Grau Callao*


----------



## invasorzim

Aunque es chica la foto se ve bien la pista atlética del Miguel Grau. Falta que mejoren la cancha y si pudieran ampliar el estadio a 25 mil espectadores sería excelente.

PD: irónico que un estadio chico como el del Callao tenga pista de 8 carriles y el nuevo Nacional no.


----------



## hcastgu

*Estadio Telmo Carbajo*


----------



## hcastgu

Una imagen de como quedará la tribuna occidente del estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco que será para 20,000 personas


----------



## peruanito

hcastgu said:


> Una imagen de como quedará la tribuna occidente del estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco que será para 20,000 personas


Ojala le pongan butacas a toda la tribuna y no como el rosas pampa


----------



## kokofett

invasorzim said:


> Aunque es chica la foto se ve bien la pista atlética del Miguel Grau. Falta que mejoren la cancha y si pudieran ampliar el estadio a 25 mil espectadores sería excelente.
> 
> PD: irónico que un estadio chico como el del Callao tenga pista de 8 carriles y el nuevo Nacional no.


Ah de ser por que tiene una area de campo mayor que el Nacional. Ademas tiene mas espacio externo como para ampliar mas tribunas o colocar segundos niveles, lo cual no requiere reducir el area de campo como si paso con el Nacional al hundir la cancha para ganar espacio para tribunas.


----------



## kokofett

hcastgu said:


> *Estadio Telmo Carbajo*


Se ve bien el telmo, que bien que hayan hecho esto en el Callao ya era hora. asi muchos podran hacer ejecricios atleticos en una pista adecuada y no en terrales comoe ra antes.


----------



## Oscar10

*Ese es el sintetico del Nacional, no?.. a quedado muy bien.*


----------



## skyperu34

Se ven muy bien ambos estadios ahora !


----------



## Massilia10

El Telmo Carbajo se ve perfecto para el futbol amateur. 

Y con su nueva pista, el Miguel Grau se ve mucho mas "limpio" que antes, que bien.

Buena la tribuna en Huanuco, pronto tendran un estadio de buen nivel. Lastima que no hagan un par de palcos...


----------



## invasorzim

kokofett said:


> Ah de ser por que tiene una area de campo mayor que el Nacional. Ademas tiene mas espacio externo como para ampliar mas tribunas o colocar segundos niveles, lo cual no requiere reducir el area de campo como si paso con el Nacional al hundir la cancha para ganar espacio para tribunas.


Si querían ganar espacio en tribunas en el Nacional lo hubieran ampliado hacia arriba colocando asientos en las populares en lugar de palcos. No habia necesidad de construir palcos en las 4 tribunas, pero en fin, ya lo hicieron de esa forma.


----------



## lobusmarino

peruanito said:


> Ojala le pongan butacas a toda la tribuna y no como el rosas pampa


si le pondrán butacas









mas info de la fuente:

_"El ingreso de publico y deportistas serán acondicionado con rejas y molinetes de control, en formas diferenciadas para mantener el orden, de acuerdo a las normas FIFA.* Las graderías de toda la tribuna de Occidente, tendrán butacas para comodidad de los espectadores*.

El costo, total de la construcción de la segunda etapa del estadio, es de: 12 Millones 245 Mil 425. 87 Nuevos Soles, que se desglosa de la siguiente manera: 11Millones 879 Mil 316.28 nuevos de la construcción de la tribuna de Occidente y reconstrucción de Oriente. Agregado el costo de supervisión por un valor de: 366 Mil 109.59. "_


----------



## lobusmarino

lástima que la tribuna oriente del Heraclio Tápia solamente quede en esa pequeña remodelación que hicieron, les gusta el techo??

Hay rumores de comentaristas en otros foros que inaugurarán el Heraclio Tápia conjuntamente con su iluminación y además de publicidad en paneles LED, además que será frente al Atlante.
son rumores, ojala se concrete.


----------



## lobusmarino

hablando de rumores e iluminación, según esta fuente El estadio de huancayo
debería ya contar con iluminación este 24 de agosto, haber quien confirma la noticia, o nos dice en que situación se encuentra.


----------



## Xtremizta

ese remodelacion va a quedar u poco fea, el techo parecido al Rosas Pampas... pero bueno algo e algo no?


----------



## lobusmarino

Haber si las autoridades quedadas de ICA se ponen las pilas,
segun esta fuente, hubo un acuerdo entre el gobierno local y el ipd 
para remodelar el estadio José picasso peratta
foto exterior.
























foto interior
















esta es una foto de un familiar en los 90' ASOC. ADJUDICATARIOS DE SAN JOAQUIN








vista aerea









ES INCREIBLE QUE UNA CIUDAD TAN PUJANTE QUE CRECE Y CRECE A BUEN RITMO SEA DESATENDIDO CON UNA OBRA TAN IMPORTANTE, CONSIDERANDO QUE ES un DEPARTAMENTO 100% FUTBOLERO.


----------



## skyperu34

Ese estadio necesita al menos remodelarse luego ampliarse...


----------



## peruanito

lobusmarino said:


> hablando de rumores e iluminación, según esta fuente El estadio de huancayo
> debería ya contar con iluminación este 24 de agosto, haber quien confirma la noticia, o nos dice en que situación se encuentra.


Como que estas un poco desactualizado,asi debio ser pero por la demora de las obras, supuestamente la iluminación deberia estar lista para inagurarse el 16 de setiembre, para el partido del Sport Huancayo. 

también existe la posibilidad de que este equipo juegue en el torres belon ya que los dueños del equipo son puneños, esto `por que los trabajos son muy lentos.


----------



## kokofett

skyperu34 said:


> Ese estadio necesita al menos remodelarse luego ampliarse...


Remodelarse sí pero ampliarse dudo mucho salvo en las tribunas populares por que por el lado de las preferenciales es muy angosto que apenas caben las tribunas que hay.


----------



## hcastgu

kokofett said:


> Remodelarse sí pero ampliarse dudo mucho salvo en las tribunas populares por que por el lado de las preferenciales es muy angosto que apenas caben las tribunas que hay.



más que remodelacion, se necesita un estadio nuevo para Ica...


----------



## hcastgu

Estadio Melgar - arequipa


----------



## lobusmarino

hcastgu said:


> más que remodelacion, se necesita un estadio nuevo para Ica...


COINCIDO CONTIGO¡¡ es cierto es preferible un ESTADIO NUEVO..DIOS TE ESCUCHE¡¡
LAS LUMINARIAS DEL ESTADIO MELGAR ..FUNCIONAN?
NUNCA LAS VI EN FUNCIONAMIENTO


----------



## Indochine

que mala costumbre de construir pistas atleticas de 6 carriles.


----------



## hcastgu

Encontré un video donde se hace una breve reseña de la construcción del estadio San Marcos, incluso allí se puede apreciar una maqueta de lo que iba a ser cuando esté terminado en sus 104,000 asientos






http://www.tvsanmarcos.com/?p=693


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu tiene un aire con el coliseo romano


----------



## invasorzim

Mas bien parece el Olímpico de Berlín.


----------



## peruanito

San Marcos un gran estadio para nada que pena.


----------



## lobusmarino

hcastgu said:


> Encontré un video donde se hace una breve reseña de la construcción del estadio San Marcos, incluso allí se puede apreciar una maqueta de lo que iba a ser cuando esté terminado en sus 104,000 asientos


iMPRESIONANTE!! ya me imagino con un techado completo 
y pero en que quedó? ..ya no sigue el proyecto???


----------



## renzetor

hola, excelente foro, y me quede impresionado con los aportes. Me da gusto saber que avanzamos en infraestructura


----------



## invasorzim

lobusmarino said:


> iMPRESIONANTE!! ya me imagino con un techado completo
> y pero en que quedó? ..ya no sigue el proyecto???


Después del concierto de Metallica las autoridades se emocionaron por el éxito que tuvo y propusieron varias cosas, como habilitar cocheras dentro del campus, zonas de campamento y ampliar el estadio para 90 mil personas, claro que desde ese 'ofrecimiento' hasta ahora ha pasado medio año y como que no especificaron cómo ni cuándo harían esa ampliación, ni cómo lo financiarían.

Sería excelente tener el estadio completo pero por ahora sólo los conciertos aprovechan el estadio, para el deporte aún le falta. Supongo que el estadio tendría más uso si San Marcos jugara en primera.


----------



## chilespain

invasorzim said:


> Mas bien parece el Olímpico de Berlín.


Una mezcla entre el Olímpico de Berlín y el Olímpico de Los Ángeles.

Con una buena cubierta quedaría de lujo.

Si bien, la capacidad final sería de 104.000 personas, son las butacas instaladas en todos los sectores, la capacidad no pasaría de las 80.000 personas. Hay que aprovechar más ese estadio, atreverse a postular a eventos importantes como Juegos Panamericanos, Juegos Olímpicos y Mundiales de atletismo. Imagínense ver en ese estadio compitiendo a Usain Bolt o a Yelena Isinbayeva.


----------



## Komet

hcastgu said:


>


Eso explica por qué hay un terral y algunos árboles en el perímetro del estadio, justamente para permitir esta ampliación. Pero no es solo de capacidad, sino los accesos (también hay espacio para ello, solo es decisión).
Espero algún día se construya, sería impresionante.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

Komet said:


> Eso explica por qué hay un terral y algunos árboles en el perímetro del estadio, justamente para permitir esta ampliación. Pero no es solo de capacidad, sino los accesos (también hay espacio para ello, solo es decisión).
> Espero algún día se construya, sería impresionante.


Hace tiempo que no comento en el foro, pero considerando que están hablando del Estadio de San Marcos, mi Alma Mater, tenía que comentar algo.

Como Sanmarquino y sobretodo como PERUANO, me encantaría que ese estadio sea el Estadio Olímpico de Lima, pero para esto sería necesario hacer un proyecto pensando en grande, pensando en que puede ser sede del mayor evento deportivo del mundo (Olimpiadas o final de la Copa Mundial de Futbol). Y con esto me refiero a casos como el Morumbi de Sao Paulo, que apesar que es un estadiazo, la FIFA no lo quiere como sede del Mundial Brasil 2014 porque le faltan accesos. Otro ejemplo que no fue bien pensado fue lo del Estadio Nacional, que con sus 6 carriles de pista atlética nunca podría realizarse un evento internacional de atletismo, ni olimpiada. Prácticamente el Estadio Nacional sólo sirve para el fútbol y para "entrenar" atletismo.

ENtonces, resumiendo, San Marcos necesita un megaproyecto de primer mundo (imaginando que somos la sede de la próxima Olimpiada), e inversión privada. Considero que podría llegar a ser el estadio más grande de Sudamérica, pues el Maracaná ha bajado su capacidad.

ALgo que siempre se habló es que el terreno donde estaba construido el Estadio no era el apropiado, decían que habían huacas abajo del Estadio, y por eso no podían levantar más tribunas. No sé que tan de cierto es eso, si alguien lo sabe sería bueno que lo aclaren. Aunque yo tengo mente positiva, yo pienso que estamos en el 2010, siglo XXI, no hay imposibles para construir un estadio ahí, existe la tecnología necesaria para mejorar el terreno.

Espero sigan comentando más, abrazos!


----------



## hcastgu

Es cierto, el Nacional ya fue porque sólo tendrá pista atlética de 6 carriles. Así que el único que nos queda es San Marcos, lo tenemos allí, no necesitamos construir otro estadio, es sólo desición de alguna autoridad competente que lo rescate de la situación en que está.

Ojalá algún día vea al estadio de San Marcos de esta manera:

*Estadio Olímpico Universidad Central de Venezuela*

















*Estadio Olímpico Universitario UNAM*


----------



## skyperu34

Muy interesante como hubiera sido el San Marcos ya terminado como se diseñó !


----------



## fundicionurbano

bueno lo hecho hecho esta y ya no creo que toquen el estadio de san marcos yaque hay mucho revoltoso ahi


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^Pero eso es por ahora, con mano dura se podria limpiar a San Marcos de tanto despreciable que se hace pasar por alumno o catedratico. Yo estoy convencido que el futuro de estadios en Lima como presentacion a nuestra proxima postulacion para los Juegos Panamericanos es este estadio.


----------



## MicroX

hcastgu said:


> Encontré un video donde se hace una breve reseña de la construcción del estadio San Marcos, incluso allí se puede apreciar una maqueta de lo que iba a ser cuando esté terminado en sus 104,000 asientos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tvsanmarcos.com/?p=693


entonces el estadio se llama el *Estadio Universitario* y no el _Estadio de la San Marcos_.



cesarsimplemente said:


> Hace tiempo que no comento en el foro, pero considerando que están hablando del Estadio de San Marcos, mi Alma Mater, tenía que comentar algo.
> 
> Como Sanmarquino y sobretodo como PERUANO, me encantaría que ese estadio sea el Estadio Olímpico de Lima, pero para esto sería necesario hacer un proyecto pensando en grande, pensando en que puede ser sede del mayor evento deportivo del mundo (Olimpiadas o final de la Copa Mundial de Futbol). Y con esto me refiero a casos como el Morumbi de Sao Paulo, que apesar que es un estadiazo, la FIFA no lo quiere como sede del Mundial Brasil 2014 porque le faltan accesos. Otro ejemplo que no fue bien pensado fue lo del Estadio Nacional, que con sus 6 carriles de pista atlética nunca podría realizarse un evento internacional de atletismo, ni olimpiada. Prácticamente el Estadio Nacional sólo sirve para el fútbol y para "entrenar" atletismo.
> 
> ENtonces, resumiendo, San Marcos necesita un megaproyecto de primer mundo (imaginando que somos la sede de la próxima Olimpiada), e inversión privada. Considero que podría llegar a ser el estadio más grande de Sudamérica, pues el Maracaná ha bajado su capacidad.
> 
> ALgo que siempre se habló es que el terreno donde estaba construido el Estadio no era el apropiado, decían que habían huacas abajo del Estadio, y por eso no podían levantar más tribunas. No sé que tan de cierto es eso, si alguien lo sabe sería bueno que lo aclaren. Aunque yo tengo mente positiva, yo pienso que estamos en el 2010, siglo XXI, no hay imposibles para construir un estadio ahí, existe la tecnología necesaria para mejorar el terreno.
> 
> Espero sigan comentando más, abrazos!


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadio_de_la_Universidad_Nacional_Mayor_de_San_Marcos

aunque es wikipedia, la historia parece real.



> Por su construcción sobre rellenos arqueológicos inestables, con el paso de los años, en las tribunas aparecieron grietas y amplios hundimientos. En 1993 el gobierno de Alberto Fujimori destinó dinero para la refacción del estadio. Cuando las máquinas levantaron el suelo de la explanada de la tribuna occidental, que era la más afectada, quedaron expuestos muros y fardos arqueológicos de 1500 años de antigüedad. A pesar de esto, se dispuso el cerco y la custodia del lugar, y se construyeron nuevas zapatas de cimentación, sobre la arquitectura arqueológica.
> 
> La reinauguración del estadio ocurrió en 1993. Sin embargo, no fue aprobado entonces para su uso deportivo. Se mencionaron problemas en la infraestructura física, de seguridad, e incluso la intensidad del viento, que corre de sur a norte. Actualmente tiene una capacidad total para 67.469 espectadores y el proyecto finalizado contempla una capacidad para 104.000 personas. Sin embargo, temporalmente sólo tiene autorizada una capacidad de tribunas de hasta 43.000 asistentes, por algunos problemas de evacuación.


----------



## lobusmarino

Jean_Pierre said:


> ^^Yo estoy convencido que el futuro de estadios en Lima como presentacion a nuestra proxima postulacion para los Juegos Panamericanos es este estadio.


JEAN pienso lo mismo, culminar ese proyecto y presentarlo en la posterior candidatura sería excelente ..obviamente con ajustes mas modernos y vanguardistas.


----------



## lobusmarino

MicroX said:


> Por su construcción sobre rellenos arqueológicos inestables, con el paso de los años, en las tribunas aparecieron grietas y amplios hundimientos. En 1993 el gobierno de Alberto Fujimori destinó dinero para la refacción del estadio. Cuando las máquinas levantaron el suelo de la explanada de la tribuna occidental, que era la más afectada, quedaron expuestos muros y fardos arqueológicos de 1500 años de antigüedad. A pesar de esto, se dispuso el cerco y la custodia del lugar, y se construyeron nuevas zapatas de cimentación, sobre la arquitectura arqueológica.
> .


Bueno esto si es mala noticia, pero creoq ese problema se soluciona con las nuevas tecnologías -como dijeron antes- resguardar los restos arqueológicos en esa zona que ya fue vulnerado, no me parece dable. Respeto el pasado del perú, pero ya esta ps, ya construyeron sobre el un Estadio grande, y creo q debe continuar.


----------



## luchop

Para que gastar en un estadio que remodelar costaria mas caro que uno nuevo? Uds ya conocen tambien a los alumnos que son como el perro del hortelano. No necesitamos estadios mas grandes, la gente no asiste a ellos!!!


----------



## Inyector

luchop said:


> Para que gastar en un estadio que remodelar costaria mas caro que uno nuevo? Uds ya conocen tambien a los alumnos que son como el perro del hortelano. No necesitamos estadios mas grandes, la gente no asiste a ellos!!!


No necesitamos un estadio grande, necesitamos un estadio olímpico.


----------



## Indochine

ese estadio olimpico de mexico se ve muy ordenado las salidas de las gradas en las tribunas, a diferencia del estadio nacional que esta muy desordenado a execpcion de la tribuna oriente


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm bueno si es olimpico suena bien


----------



## hcastgu

Algunas imágenes más de algunos de nuestros Estadios

*Mansiche - TRujillo*


*Aliardo Soria - Pucallpa*


*25 Noviembre- Moquegua*


*Manuel Rivera S. - Chimbote*


*Elías aguirre - Chiclayo*


*Miguel Grau - Piura*


----------



## Poligono

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## fundicionurbano

el estadio de moquegua esta bien chevere


----------



## skyperu34

Gracias por la variedad de fotos, tenemos estadios mas que aceptables, hay buena infraestructura.


----------



## karlosystem

*buenos estadios*



skyperu34 said:


> Gracias por la variedad de fotos, tenemos estadios mas que aceptables, hay buena infraestructura.


asi es, la realidad de nuestra infraestructura deportiva esta mejor que a comparacion desde hace 15 años atras donde los unicos colosos deportivos aceptables era tan solo el nacional y el de matute.. jejeje q recuerdos de aquellos tiempos donde mi viejo me llevaba al nacional a ver los clasicos tripletes del futbol profesional donde el partido de fondo era el de la U, de preliminares iban los equipos chicos llamese defensor lima, san agustin etc..:lol:


----------



## cesarsimplemente

karlosystem said:


> asi es, la realidad de nuestra infraestructura deportiva esta mejor que a comparacion desde hace 15 años atras donde los unicos colosos deportivos aceptables era tan solo el nacional y el de matute.. jejeje q recuerdos de aquellos tiempos donde mi viejo me llevaba al nacional a ver los clasicos tripletes del futbol profesional donde el partido de fondo era el de la U, de preliminares iban los equipos chicos llamese defensor lima, san agustin etc..:lol:


Es cierto, el Perú ahora tiene estadios para fútbol aceptables, aunque podrían ser mejores. SOy de la idea de preparar a largo plazo Estadios NIVEL A1 como para poder SEDE de la Copa del Mundo en un futuro y algún día poder postular con los estadios ya listos y no como sucede ahora último con Sudáfrica y Brasil que les dieron la sede antes de construir y remodelar la mayoría de estadios. Entonces el plan sería buscar posibles ciudades sede, de poca altura (la FIFA no aceptaría jugar en altura) y construir estadiazos poco a poco. Me vienen a la cabeza ciudades como Piura, Chiclayo, Trujillo, Chimbote, Lima, Ica, Moquegua, Tacna, Iquitos. Hacer buenos proyectos, con arquitectura moderna, con accesos como manda la FIFA, toda la tecnología posible y capacidad mínima de 50 mil. Sé que muchos dirían que es mucho, pero es un proyecto a largo plazo, el Perú no tendrá siempre 29 millones de habitantes, tenemos que pensar en el futuro.


Por otro lado lo que necesitamos urgente es un Estadio Olímpico. Es una verguenza que en un país tan grande como el Perú, el último sudamericano de atletismo juvenil se haya realizado en la VIDENA. Como primer estadio Olímpico en el Perú creo que en Lima, la capital, sería lo ideal. Ahora surge la pregunta difícil: Construimos un estadio completamente nuevo, para 100 mil personas digno de evento internacional??? O remodelamos los que ya están construidos??? Yo me inclino por la primera opción, construir un estadio completamente nuevo, pero no descarto que sea en el lugar donde se encuentra un estadio ya construido, tendriamos que demolerlo. Y obiamente el Estadio de San Marcos es un gran candidato. Pero surgen otros problemas políticos. Quién construiria el nuevo estadio?? El gobierno???? Pero el estadio de San Marcos no es de San Marcos?? Entonces el estadio dejaria ser de San Marcos, y yo creo que más de un sanmarquino de sociales y derecho va a protestar. Esas cosas tienen que estar bien definidas, sino después va a hbaer los típicos problemas. Yo, como sanmarquino, no tendría ningún problema en que el IPD tome posesión del Estadio y construya uno mejor, pero obvio que me gustaría que el LOCAL siempre sea el Club San Marcos, y que se de todas las facilidades a los deportistas de la Uinversidad para usarlo.

Este es un tema muy interesante de debatir, y va más allá de nuestro ímpetu y ganas de plantear proyectos, hay mucha politica metida en esto.


----------



## Massilia10

Buenas fotos.

Me parece que Trujillo, al igual de los demas estadios remodelados para la copa america 2004, deberia ser ampliado y modernizado. 
Trujillo se merece un estadio para 40 000 personas, y moderno como pronto lo sera el Nacional. Lo mismo pienso para Chiclayo, que tiene un estadio similar.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ el problema con el Mansiche sería que el terreno donde está no es muy grande que digamos, no habría espacio para ampliarlo salvo que lo demuelan y lo construyan de nuevo con las tribunas pegadas a la cancha. Por otro lado hace algún tiempo habían dicho que la Universidad Cesar Vallejo tenía planes de construir su estadio, ¿qué fue de eso?

En Chiclayo no hay ese problema, el Elías Aguirre tiene espacio para una 2da bandeja e incluso la cancha tiene espacio suficiente para ampliar la pista atlética de 6 a 8 carriles.


----------



## kokofett

La cosa no es hacer estadios por hacer, creo yo que depende de la necesidad. Cuando se hace un estadio se piensa tambien en el costo del mantenimiento que se le va a dar, un ejemplo claro de ello fue el estadio de Sudafrica , Soccer city, ese estadio fue obligado por la FIFA a construirlo aun cuando los sudafricanos pensaban remodelar uno, ahora tiene que destinar 2 millones de dolares anuales para mantener ese elefante blanco sin tener la ciudad un equipo en primera division de futbol como para que lo use de local, a expensas de dejar de atender necesidades mas urgentes de la poblacion.
Si bien es cierto se deben remodelar cada cierto tiempo los estadios para que se mantengan actualizados , sin embargo eso no garantiza ser usados para una copa mundial ya que como paso en Sudafrica, la FIFA siempre quiere estadios imponentes para sus eventos y no simples remodelaciones.
Tener un estadio Olimpico sin organizar un evento de gran envergadura no tendria sentido, por ejemplo Toronto postulo a los panamericanos sin presentar un estadio Olimpico a construir , ni construido, usara el Roger´s Center que es un estadio para Rugby, sin pista atletica, ya que las competencias atleticas las van a desarrollar en otro estadio que estan adecuando y ampliando para ello, algo asi como queria hacer Peru en la videna. Ademas la mayoria de estadios Olimpico fueron construidos para teniendo la sede ganada, ejemplos, Mexico, Roma, Berlin,Munich, Montreal, Pekin, Seul, Atenas , etc Todos ellos presentaron su estadio olimpico en planos, pues nadie se arriesgaria en invertir en una infraestructura sin estar seguros de usarla y recuperar su inversion o parte de ella. creo yo que el estadio de san marcos puede remodelarse en especial para realizar alli competencias atleticas pues tiene campo suficiente para poner pista de 8 carriles, creo yo que el estado puede aportar en invertir alli, al final San Marcos es estatal y depende del estado, asi que es decision solo de sus autoridades de querer hacer una remodelacion y solicitar al estado apoyo economico para ello.


----------



## Massilia10

*Inician construcción de estadio Los Sauces en Ate*

Lima, ago. 20 (ANDINA). Cuadrillas de trabajadores iniciaron *esta semana la construcción de un moderno estadio municipal en la urbanización Los Sauces, donde se ubicará también una sección del gimnasio para la tercera edad*, informó un vocero de la municipalidad de Ate. Paralelamente procedieron al trazado y las excavaciones para las que deben ser áreas construidas, y en estos días efectúan el vaciado de la mezcla que corresponde a los cimientos; mientras que equipos mecánicos allanan y nivelan el área que corresponderá a la cancha que tendrá las medidas reglamentarias oficiales para competencias nacionales.

Sobre parte de dichas construcciones estará ubicada, con el declive respectivo, la gradería de la tribuna, que *tendrá capacidad para 2,500 personas*, y al pie discurrirá la cancha que contará con *gramado sintético*. 

También se instalarán dos camarines amplios y un recinto para los árbitros.

Los trabajos se avanzan en forma acelerada para cumplir con la voluntad de los vecinos, que a través de sus representantes en el presupuesto participativo decidieron que se ejecutase dicha obra en Los Sauces.

También se colocarán 12 postes de 13 metros de altura para fines de iluminación, y cuatro de ellos llevarán baterías de reflectores para la *iluminación nocturna*, lo cual prolongará en cuatro o cinco horas el periodo diario útil de la cancha.

El estadio tendrá un carácter más allá del que corresponde sólo a fútbol, porque contendrá también un área para gimnasio destinado a los adultos mayores, y *otra área recreativa para niños, infantes y adultos.*


----------



## cesarsimplemente

kokofett said:


> La cosa no es hacer estadios por hacer, creo yo que depende de la necesidad. Cuando se hace un estadio se piensa tambien en el costo del mantenimiento que se le va a dar, un ejemplo claro de ello fue el estadio de Sudafrica , Soccer city, ese estadio fue obligado por la FIFA a construirlo aun cuando los sudafricanos pensaban remodelar uno, ahora tiene que destinar 2 millones de dolares anuales para mantener ese elefante blanco sin tener la ciudad un equipo en primera division de futbol como para que lo use de local, a expensas de dejar de atender necesidades mas urgentes de la poblacion.
> Si bien es cierto se deben remodelar cada cierto tiempo los estadios para que se mantengan actualizados , sin embargo eso no garantiza ser usados para una copa mundial ya que como paso en Sudafrica, la FIFA siempre quiere estadios imponentes para sus eventos y no simples remodelaciones.
> Tener un estadio Olimpico sin organizar un evento de gran envergadura no tendria sentido, por ejemplo Toronto postulo a los panamericanos sin presentar un estadio Olimpico a construir , ni construido, usara el Roger´s Center que es un estadio para Rugby, sin pista atletica, ya que las competencias atleticas las van a desarrollar en otro estadio que estan adecuando y ampliando para ello, algo asi como queria hacer Peru en la videna. Ademas la mayoria de estadios Olimpico fueron construidos para teniendo la sede ganada, ejemplos, Mexico, Roma, Berlin,Munich, Montreal, Pekin, Seul, Atenas , etc Todos ellos presentaron su estadio olimpico en planos, pues nadie se arriesgaria en invertir en una infraestructura sin estar seguros de usarla y recuperar su inversion o parte de ella. creo yo que el estadio de san marcos puede remodelarse en especial para realizar alli competencias atleticas pues tiene campo suficiente para poner pista de 8 carriles, creo yo que el estado puede aportar en invertir alli, al final San Marcos es estatal y depende del estado, asi que es decision solo de sus autoridades de querer hacer una remodelacion y solicitar al estado apoyo economico para ello.


Creo que has entendido mal. Yo digo que los proyectos deben ser desde un inicio ambiciosos, pero la realización de la obra debería darse por pasos, dependiendo si nombran a Perú sede de algún evento. Supongamos, el Estadio de San Marcos lo remodelamos. EN Perú remodelar es pintarle las tribunas, le ponemos pantallas LCD y todo chevere, pero un dia queremos hacer una Olimpiada y nos dicen que no tiene los suficientes accesos y que la base del terreno no es de calidad, y tenemos que buscar otro estadio, vamos a gastar mucho más así.

Yo creo que se tiene que realizar un proyecto serio y ambicioso en el lugar donde está ahora el Estadio de San Marcos. Antes obviamente se piden los requisitos a la FIFA y a la Federación INternacional de Atletismo sobre los accesos de público, la cancha de calentamiento que tiene que haber fuera, el número de lugares para estacionamento de carros, la intensidadad de la luz, y todas esos criterios que toman en cuenta para elegir la sede de un evento. Principalmente sobre los accesos de público y transporte, que tiene que ver mucho con la seguridad. A eso yo llamo un proyecto grande, pensando en todos los posibles requisitos que nos pidan en el futuro. 

La contrucción en si de la obra podría darse por etapas dependiendo del dinero que se tiene para invertir. Quizás al inicio lo que nos costaría más es la realización del proyecto en sí, los estudios que se tienen que hacer para realizarlo, luego la demolición completa del Estadio actual, la excavación y las buenas bases. Hasta ahí yo creo que hay una buena inversión y para comenzar puede tener aforo para 30 mil personas, pero un campo bonito y una pista atlética moderna. Ya en el futuro, se le puede ampliar a 60 mil siguiendo el plano original, y en un futuro más lejano porque no podría ser para 100 mil con techo, 2 pantallas LCD y todo eso.

Eso sí podría decirse que se llama: NO HACER ESTADIOS POR HACER

Como repito, tenemos que proyectarnos al futuro. SUdáfrica es un caso muy aparte, donde han hecho estadios de 60 mil personas en ciudades de 300 mil habitantes, eso es ilógico. Pero señores, estamos hablando de Trujillo y Chiclayo, 2 ciudades importantes en el Perú que de aqui a unos 10 o 15 años van a bordear el millón de habitantes. Creo yo que mínimo, para el bicentenario del Perú, se merecen tener un estadio para 50 mil personas.

Y hay que diferenciar bien cuando un estadio está en proyecto, si va a servir para fútbol o va a ser olímpico. SIno va a pasar como con el Estadio Nacional, que va a ser para futbol (porque atletismo oficialmente no se podría competir ahí) y tiene pista atlética por las puras. Yo hubiese sido de la idea de que no tenga esa pista atlética y bajar el nivel de la cancha hasta que las tribunas estén al frente, como el Monumental. Ahi sí sería un Estadiazo quizás para 80 mil personas, se sentiría la presión de la hinchada, y se llamaría ESTADIO NACIONAL DE FÚTBOL. Por eso repito, las cosas hay que pensarlas bien, no hacerlas a la ligera, pensando a largo plazo, y no hacer las cosas apuradas por querer beneficios políticos, ni nada por el estilo.

Ya escribi mucho, ahora sólo me queda entrar más tarde para leer sus réplicas, abrazos.


----------



## peruanito

cesarsimplemente said:


> Creo que has entendido mal. Yo digo que los proyectos deben ser desde un inicio ambiciosos, pero la realización de la obra debería darse por pasos, dependiendo si nombran a Perú sede de algún evento. Supongamos, el Estadio de San Marcos lo remodelamos. EN Perú remodelar es pintarle las tribunas, le ponemos pantallas LCD y todo chevere, pero un dia queremos hacer una Olimpiada y nos dicen que no tiene los suficientes accesos y que la base del terreno no es de calidad, y tenemos que buscar otro estadio, vamos a gastar mucho más así.
> 
> Yo creo que se tiene que realizar un proyecto serio y ambicioso en el lugar donde está ahora el Estadio de San Marcos. Antes obviamente se piden los requisitos a la FIFA y a la Federación INternacional de Atletismo sobre los accesos de público, la cancha de calentamiento que tiene que haber fuera, el número de lugares para estacionamento de carros, la intensidadad de la luz, y todas esos criterios que toman en cuenta para elegir la sede de un evento. Principalmente sobre los accesos de público y transporte, que tiene que ver mucho con la seguridad. A eso yo llamo un proyecto grande, pensando en todos los posibles requisitos que nos pidan en el futuro.
> 
> La contrucción en si de la obra podría darse por etapas dependiendo del dinero que se tiene para invertir. Quizás al inicio lo que nos costaría más es la realización del proyecto en sí, los estudios que se tienen que hacer para realizarlo, luego la demolición completa del Estadio actual, la excavación y las buenas bases. Hasta ahí yo creo que hay una buena inversión y para comenzar puede tener aforo para 30 mil personas, pero un campo bonito y una pista atlética moderna. Ya en el futuro, se le puede ampliar a 60 mil siguiendo el plano original, y en un futuro más lejano porque no podría ser para 100 mil con techo, 2 pantallas LCD y todo eso.
> 
> Eso sí podría decirse que se llama: NO HACER ESTADIOS POR HACER
> 
> Como repito, tenemos que proyectarnos al futuro. SUdáfrica es un caso muy aparte, donde han hecho estadios de 60 mil personas en ciudades de 300 mil habitantes, eso es ilógico. Pero señores, estamos hablando de Trujillo y Chiclayo, 2 ciudades importantes en el Perú que de aqui a unos 10 o 15 años van a bordear el millón de habitantes. Creo yo que mínimo, para el bicentenario del Perú, se merecen tener un estadio para 50 mil personas.
> 
> Y hay que diferenciar bien cuando un estadio está en proyecto, si va a servir para fútbol o va a ser olímpico. SIno va a pasar como con el Estadio Nacional, que va a ser para futbol (porque atletismo oficialmente no se podría competir ahí) y tiene pista atlética por las puras. Yo hubiese sido de la idea de que no tenga esa pista atlética y bajar el nivel de la cancha hasta que las tribunas estén al frente, como el Monumental. Ahi sí sería un Estadiazo quizás para 80 mil personas, se sentiría la presión de la hinchada, y se llamaría ESTADIO NACIONAL DE FÚTBOL. Por eso repito, las cosas hay que pensarlas bien, no hacerlas a la ligera, pensando a largo plazo, y no hacer las cosas apuradas por querer beneficios políticos, ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> Ya escribi mucho, ahora sólo me queda entrar más tarde para leer sus réplicas, abrazos.


Para que construir estadios tan grandes que nunca se llenaran, y es más el centralismo limeño es tanto que ni siquiera se les ocurre llevar a la selección a provincia, todavia siguen pensando que el Perú es solo Lima y algunas ciudades de la Costa y el resto????, estan bien con sus estadios, lo que si deben hacer es ponerle cesped natural, es lo que necesita con urgencia.


----------



## fundicionurbano

+1


----------



## K_broncito

kokofett said:


> La cosa no es hacer estadios por hacer, creo yo que depende de la necesidad. Cuando se hace un estadio se piensa tambien en el costo del mantenimiento que se le va a dar, un ejemplo claro de ello fue el estadio de Sudafrica , Soccer city, ese estadio fue obligado por la FIFA a construirlo aun cuando los sudafricanos pensaban remodelar uno, ahora tiene que destinar 2 millones de dolares anuales para mantener ese elefante blanco sin tener la ciudad un equipo en primera division de futbol como para que lo use de local, a expensas de dejar de atender necesidades mas urgentes de la poblacion.
> Si bien es cierto se deben remodelar cada cierto tiempo los estadios para que se mantengan actualizados , sin embargo eso no garantiza ser usados para una copa mundial ya que como paso en Sudafrica, la FIFA siempre quiere estadios imponentes para sus eventos y no simples remodelaciones.
> Tener un estadio Olimpico sin organizar un evento de gran envergadura no tendria sentido, por ejemplo Toronto postulo a los panamericanos sin presentar un estadio Olimpico a construir , ni construido, usara el Roger´s Center que es un estadio para Rugby, sin pista atletica, ya que las competencias atleticas las van a desarrollar en otro estadio que estan adecuando y ampliando para ello, algo asi como queria hacer Peru en la videna. *Ademas la mayoria de estadios Olimpico fueron construidos para teniendo la sede ganada, ejemplos, Mexico*, Roma, Berlin,Munich, Montreal, Pekin, Seul, Atenas , etc Todos ellos presentaron su estadio olimpico en planos, pues nadie se arriesgaria en invertir en una infraestructura sin estar seguros de usarla y recuperar su inversion o parte de ella. creo yo que el estadio de san marcos puede remodelarse en especial para realizar alli competencias atleticas pues tiene campo suficiente para poner pista de 8 carriles, creo yo que el estado puede aportar en invertir alli, al final San Marcos es estatal y depende del estado, asi que es decision solo de sus autoridades de querer hacer una remodelacion y solicitar al estado apoyo economico para ello.


El estadio de C.U fue construido para la ciudad universitaria de la UNAM en 1952 en esa fecha nadie pensaba que México se postularía para unas olimpiadas. 








Saludos:cheers:


----------



## Xtremizta

Vamos por buenos y grandes estadios-!

pero antes

CRIEN MEJOR Y ENCIERREN A TODOS LOS PIRAÑAS

MANO DURA PARA Q ASI SE PUEDAN LLENAR LOS ESTADIOS


----------



## cesarsimplemente

peruanito said:


> Para que construir estadios tan grandes que nunca se llenaran, y es más el centralismo limeño es tanto que ni siquiera se les ocurre llevar a la selección a provincia, todavia siguen pensando que el Perú es solo Lima y algunas ciudades de la Costa y el resto????, estan bien con sus estadios, lo que si deben hacer es ponerle cesped natural, es lo que necesita con urgencia.


Cómo que para qué construir estadios tan grandes?? El fútbol de hoy en día es un negocio, mientras más asistentes a un partido es mejor para el fútbol nacional, más recuadación, más auspiciadores, etc.

Y muy aparte de eso, tú equivocadamente dices que no se van a llenar. el problema de que la gente no vaya a los Estadios es otro. Por ahí muy bien dijeron sobre los pirañas. Pero si hay fútbol de calidad, facilidad en el transporte y seguridad, el que menos quisiera ir un domingo al estadio con su familia.

Y si te pones a pensar, el Estadio Nacional para la época que fue creado era un elefante blanco, tenía mucha capacidad, y ahora mira como está, es el Estadio Nacional más chiquito. El Maracana en 1950 fue construido pensando en el futuro. Rio de Janeiro HOY no tiene más habitantes que Lima. Y te puedo seguir dando ejemplos como el azteca de México, etc, etc.

Me parece muy buena tu idea de llevar a la selección a provincia, a mi me gustaría mucho también. Pero mientras en provincia asisten 25 mil personas, en el monumental de la U asisten 70 mil. Obviamente que a la Federación no le conviene por el tema económico. Saca tu cuenta y la pérdida es de miles y miles de soles. Pero estoy seguro que si Chiclayo o Trujillo tienen un estadio de por lo menos 50 mil asientos, y tu pones un Perú vs Argentina, ese estadio se va a llenar.

Indirectamente con tu comentario de que en provincias los estadios deben ser de 20 mil no más, estás apoyando el centralismo. SI quieres que una ciudad del interior sea grande, LO PRIMERO QUE TENEMOS QUE HACER ES PENSAR QUE SON GRANDES, eso es básico.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*



sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aqui estan las ultimas noticias que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*.
> 
> Al parecer en el 2011, a Cajamarca le corresponde ser sede de los Juegos Binacionales Cajamarca 2011 (Peru y Ecuador), y esa es la razon para la (futura) ampliacion a *25,000* espectadores del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*. Para mas informacion lean los articulos del 17 y 18 de Marzo del 2010:
> 
> *2.-* *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*
> 
> *Desidia estatal pondría en peligro organización de Juegos Binacionales Cajamarca 2011* (17 de Marzo 2010)
> *( http://www.elregionalcajamarca.com/...zacion-de-juegos-binacionales-cajamarca-2011/ )*
> 
> *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon - Obras Complementarias* (18 de Marzo 2010)
> *( http://www.regioncajamarca.gob.pe/descargas/licitaciones/599_avi.pdf )*
> 
> 
> Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan


 Hola,

Despues de bastante malas noticias, por fin hay nuevas y buenas noticias (lean la noticia del dia Martes, 10 de Agosto de 2010) acerca del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*.

Al parecer en el 2011, a Cajamarca le corresponde ser sede de los Juegos Binacionales Cajamarca 2011 (Peru y Ecuador), y esa es la razon para la (futura) ampliacion a *25,000* espectadores del *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*.

*2.-* *Estadio Heroes de San Ramon de Cajamarca*

*Sigue abandonada tribuna del estadio* (Sábado, 19 de Junio del 2010)
*( http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com/noticia/sigue-abandonada-tribuna-del-estadio/ )*

*El Héroes de San Ramón ‘bajo la lupa’* (Martes, 10 de Agosto de 2010)
La obra debe estar terminada en el mes de Diciembre
*( http://www.panoramacajamarquino.com/noticia/el-heroes-de-san-ramon-‘bajo-la-lupa’/ )*


Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro tambien puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco*



sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aqui estan las ultimas noticias con fotos que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco*.
> 
> De acuerdo a los articulos, la Tribuna de Occidente la terminan en Agosto del 2010 y asi completan la 2da etapa de la ampliacion del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco* con una capacidad para *25,000* espectadores :
> 
> *3.-* *Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon de Huanuco*
> 
> * (Fotos) II ETAPA ESTADIO MUNICIPAL ENERO-2010* (Jueves 04 de Febrero del 2010)
> *( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/displayimage.php?album=166&pos=0 )*
> 
> *Estadio del León de Huánuco va quedando listo* (Jueves 04 de Febrero del 2010)
> *( http://www.peru.com/cyberperiodista/cyberperiodista/sgi/portada/2010/02/04/detalle6686.aspx )*
> 
> *(Fotos) BASEADO DEL SEGUNDO NIVEL DEL ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON* (Viernes 12 de Febrero del 2010)
> *( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/thumbnails.php?album=169 )*
> 
> *(16 Fotos) CONSTRUCCIÓN TIENE AVANCE 45%, ESTADIO HERACLIO TAPIA LEON* (Jueves 15 de Abril de 2010)
> *( http://munihuanuco.gob.pe/fotos/thumbnails.php?album=203 )*
> 
> 
> Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan


 Hola,

Aqui estan las ultimas noticias que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco*. De acuerdo a la noticia del 15 de Junio del 2010, la Tribuna de Occidente la terminan en Setiembre del 2010 y asi completan la ampliacion del *Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco* con una capacidad para *25,000* espectadores :

*3.-* *Estadio Heraclio Tapia Leon de Huanuco*

*HUÁNUCO: TENDRÁ MODERNO ESTADIO “HERACLIO TAPIA LEÓN” SERÁ EL MEJOR DE LA REGIÓN CENTRO ORIENTE DEL PERÚ* (Martes, 11 de Mayo de 2010)
*( http://www.munihuanuco.gob.pe/noticias.php?noticia=461 )*

*(Video) **ASI** VA** QUEDANDO LA **TRIBUNA **DE** OCCIDENTE_PREFERENCIAL* (31 de Mayo del 2010)
*( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HblvdUP5WRU )*

*ESTADIO HERACLIO **TAPIA **VA** ADQUIRIENDO MONUMENTAL FORMA CON LA **UNION **DE** SUS TRIBUNAS* (07 de Junio del 2010)
*( http://www.munihuanuco.gob.pe/noticias.php?noticia=475 )*

DEL HERACLIO TAPIA
*En Setiembre inauguran tribunas* (15 de Junio del 2010)
*( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=78&txtNota_id=372996 )*

*Es responsabilidad del Gobernador coordinar medidas de seguridad en estadio Heraclio Tapia* (02 de Julio del 2010)
*( http://www.regionhuanuco.gob.pe/2009/Noticias/pte jorge sobre cerro visagaga.html )*


Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro tambien puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadio Campeones del 36 de Sullana*



sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aqui estan las ultimas noticias (hay foto) que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Campeones **del** 36 de Sullana*.
> 
> La primera fase para *8,000* espectadores se espera terminar el *31 de Mayo de 2010*. La capacidad final va a ser para *20,000* espectadores cuando terminen la tercera fase de la construcción del estadio Campeones del 36 de Sullana.
> 
> *4.-* *Estadio Campeones **del** 36 de Sullana, **Piura*
> 
> *VISITA INOPINADA PARA SUPERVISAR AVANCES DE OBRA DE ESTADIO CAMPEONES DEL 36* (Martes 02 de Febrero de 2010)
> *( http://www.munisullana.gob.pe/Modulos/Noticias/Web/VerNoticia.aspx?ID=45gmoLr77jc= )*
> 
> *Construcción de estadio Campeones del 36 en Sullana en un 35%* (Miércoles 03 de Febrero de 2010)
> *( http://elregionalpiura.com.pe/index...le&id=3281:ieesss&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177 )*
> 
> *Avanzan construcción de estadio municipal* (Miércoles 10 de Marzo de 2010)
> *( http://elcomercio.pe/impresa/notas/regiones-sintesis_1/20100310/444850 )*
> 
> *Denuncian a empresa ganadora de obra de Remodelación de Estadio Campeones de 36 de Sullana de entregar cartas fianzas falsas* (Lunes 29 de Marzo de 2010)
> *( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...as-fianzas-falsas&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177 )*
> 
> 
> Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan


 Hola,

Aqui estan las ultimas noticias que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio Campeones **del** 36 de Sullana*. La primera fase para *8,000* espectadores se debio terminar el *31 de Mayo de 2010*, pero esto no ocurrio.

La capacidad final va a ser para *20,000* espectadores cuando terminen la tercera fase de la construcción del estadio Campeones del 36 de Sullana.

*4.-* *Estadio Campeones **del** 36 de Sullana, **Piura*

*Sullana: Hombres trabajando* (Domingo, 18 de Abril de 2010)
*( http://dechalaca.com/copaperu/content/view/15115/1/ )*

*FUNCIONARIOS DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD PROVINCIAL DE SULLANA VISITAN ESTADIO CAMPEONES DEL 36 PARA SUPERVISAR AVANCE DE OBRA.* (Jueves, 20 de Mayo de 2010) Los trabajos de la 1era etapa estan en *70%* y la obra (1era etapa) debe ser concluida en el mes de *Julio*.
*( http://www.munisullana.gob.pe/Modulos/Noticias/Web/Noticias.aspx )*

*Obreros paralizan obra de remodelación de estadio "Campeones del 36"* (Jueves, 27 de Mayo de 2010)
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...campeones-del-36q&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177 )*

Trabajadores de empresa ejecutora de obra en Estadio
*Denuncian incumplimiento de normas de seguridad* (05 de Junio del 2010)
*( http://www.eltiempo.pe/junio2010/edicion-05-06-2010/noticias/regional-100.html )*

*Vida de obreros que laboran en estadio y coliseo de Sullana corren peligro* (Sábado, 05 de Junio de 2010)
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...na-corren-peligro&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177 )*

*Otorgan dos ampliaciones de plazo a obra del Estadio* (07 de Junio del 2010)
*( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=69&txtNota_id=367632 )*

*Estadio Campeones del 36 de Sullana no brinda garantías* (Sábado, 19 de Junio de 2010)
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...-brinda-garantias&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177 )*

*Nadie responde sobre cartas fianzas falsas en Municipalidad de Sullana, presentadas por empresa FACE* (Martes, 29 de Junio del 2010)
*( http://www.munilahuaca.gob.pe/sociales.php?n=7 )*

*Municipio resuelve contrato con constructora en obra de remodelación de estadio Campeones **del** 36* (Sábado, 10 de Julio de 2010)
*( http://sullanavirtual.com/web/index...el-36-&catid=45:noticias-secundaria&Itemid=61 )*

ALCALDE DECIDE RESOLVER CONTRATO POR INCUMPLIMIENTO
*Trabajos en el estadio se estancan* (Sábado, 10 de Julio del 2010)
*( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=69&txtNota_id=389967 )*

*Incertidumbre en obra de estadio Campeones del 36* (Miércoles, 14 de Julio de 2010)
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...-campeones-del-36&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177 )*

*Nombran subgerente de Obras a ingeniero supervisor de paralizada obra de estadio Campeones del 36* (Miércoles, 14 de Julio de 2010)
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...-campeones-del-36&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177 )*

Representante asegura que no necesitan mano no calificada
*Construcción Civil exige más cupos de trabajo en obra* (Jueves, 15 de Julio del 2010)
*( http://www.eltiempo.pe/julio2010/edicion-15-07-2010/noticias/regional-100.html )*

*Ordenan a alcalde de Sullana borrar pintas proselitistas en estadio municipal* (Jueves, 22 de Julio de 2010)
*( http://sullanavirtual.com/web/index...unicipal&catid=46:noticia-principal&Itemid=61 )*

EN OBRA DE ESTADIO 
*Denuncian a empresas de consorcios* (Sábado, 24 de Julio del 2010)
*( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=69&txtNota_id=399600 )*

*Sullana puede quedarse sin coliseo y sin estadio* (Miércoles, 4 de Agosto de 2010)
*( http://gua30.wordpress.com/2010/08/04/sullana-puede-quedarse-sin-coliseo-y-sin-estadio/ )*

*Obra de Estadio Municipal de Sullana se encuentra abandonada* (Jueves, 19 de Agosto de 2010)
*( http://www.elregionalpiura.com.pe/i...uentra-abandonada&catid=77:sullana&Itemid=177 )*


Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro tambien puedan conseguir mas noticias o fotos.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadio de Huancayo, Junin*

Hola,

Aqui estan las ultimas noticias que he podido encontrar acerca del *Estadio de Huancayo*:

*5.-* *Estadio de Huancayo, Junin*

*UN AÑO ATRAS PROMETIO Y RECIEN AHORA ENTREGA EL PROYECTO PARA CULMINAR EL ESTADIO* (Viernes 8 de Enero de 2010)
*( http://sporthuancayo.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-01-08T23:47:00-05:00&max-results=3 )*

*WOODMAN Y HUAROC FIRMAN CONVENIO EN JUNÍN* (Lunes 25 de Enero del 2010)
*( http://www.ipd.gob.pe/8940 )*

*Estadio de Huancayo contará con iluminación* (02 de Febrero del 2010)
*( http://amarengo.org/linkarq/estadio-de-huancayo-contara-con-iluminacion.html )*

*Comenzó el mantenimiento* (18 de Febrero del 2010)
*( **http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=22&txtNota_id=289539 )*

*TRIBUNAS FALTANTES DEL ESTADIO HUANCAYO CONSTRUIRÁN EN JULIO* (25 de Febrero del 2010)
*( http://www.wankaperu.com/portal/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=234 )*

*Aficionados exigen culminar iluminación de estadio Huancayo* (5 de Abril del 2010)
*( http://www.reportajeperu.com/noticia/258/aficionados-exigen-culminar-iluminacion-de-estadio-huancayo )*

ESTADIO HUANCAYO
*Césped recibirá tratamiento* (21 de Abril del 2010)
*( http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=22&txtNota_id=334880 )*

*I**PD anuncia que iluminación de estadio Huancayo se hará en 60 días* (16 de Junio del 2010)
*( http://www.diarioprimicia.pe/index.php?seccion=detalles&id=13912&id=13912 )*

*Iluminación del estadio Huancayo: No se mueve ni una piedra* (02 de Julio del 2010)
*( http://www.diariolaprimeraperu.com/online/huancayo/noticia.php?IDnoticia=12455 )*

*TRIBUNAS FALTANTES DEL ESTADIO HUANCAYO CONSTRUIRÁN EN JULIO* (23 de Julio del 2010)
*( http://www.wankaperu.com/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=234&Itemid=85 )*

*QUE DIOS NOS AYUDE* (Jueves, 19 de Agosto de 2010)
*( http://sporthuancayo.blogspot.com/ )*

*PRIMERA QUINCENA DE SETIEMBRE ESTARÁ ILUMINADO ESTADIO HUANCAYO* (Jueves, 19 de Agosto de 2010)
*( http://www.regionjunin.gob.pe/porta...ado-estadio-huancayo-&catid=57:comunicaciones )*


Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que otros miembros de este foro tambien consigan mas noticias o fotos.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## peruanito

cesarsimplemente said:


> Cómo que para qué construir estadios tan grandes?? El fútbol de hoy en día es un negocio, mientras más asistentes a un partido es mejor para el fútbol nacional, más recuadación, más auspiciadores, etc.
> 
> Y muy aparte de eso, tú equivocadamente dices que no se van a llenar. el problema de que la gente no vaya a los Estadios es otro. Por ahí muy bien dijeron sobre los pirañas. Pero si hay fútbol de calidad, facilidad en el transporte y seguridad, el que menos quisiera ir un domingo al estadio con su familia.
> 
> Y si te pones a pensar, el Estadio Nacional para la época que fue creado era un elefante blanco, tenía mucha capacidad, y ahora mira como está, es el Estadio Nacional más chiquito. El Maracana en 1950 fue construido pensando en el futuro. Rio de Janeiro HOY no tiene más habitantes que Lima. Y te puedo seguir dando ejemplos como el azteca de México, etc, etc.
> 
> Me parece muy buena tu idea de llevar a la selección a provincia, a mi me gustaría mucho también. Pero mientras en provincia asisten 25 mil personas, en el monumental de la U asisten 70 mil. Obviamente que a la Federación no le conviene por el tema económico. Saca tu cuenta y la pérdida es de miles y miles de soles. Pero estoy seguro que si Chiclayo o Trujillo tienen un estadio de por lo menos 50 mil asientos, y tu pones un Perú vs Argentina, ese estadio se va a llenar.
> 
> Indirectamente con tu comentario de que en provincias los estadios deben ser de 20 mil no más, estás apoyando el centralismo. SI quieres que una ciudad del interior sea grande, LO PRIMERO QUE TENEMOS QUE HACER ES PENSAR QUE SON GRANDES, eso es básico.


Muy buen comentario, tienes mucha razón en lo de los estadios grandes yo apoyo eso en algún momento comente a favor de Ampliar el estadio de Jauja en ves de invertir en Huancayo por los mismos motivos que tu me mencionas hablar de futuro.

Vallamos a la realidad, con la cantidad poblacional que tiene trujillo no puede llenar un estadio de 25 mil hasta ahora solo lo vi lleno en la copa America y el mundial, y por ahi un partido definitorio. igual Chiclayo, ni con sus equipos jugando copas pueden llenar e estadio (Quizas jugando fases finales de Copa Perú), primero debemos ver constancia, es o no, ambos estadios tienen buenos accesos, hay seguridad, el transporte no es un problema, pero no se llenan, recordemos que no estamos en europa, donde la capacidad adquisitiva es mayor, ahi si tienes mucha razon, hay que ver necesidad, y quizas si apoyo un tanto al centralismo, pero tambien dejame recordarte que hay ciudades donde la gente si llena un estadio, un claro ejemplo es Cusco, estadio grande economicamente rentable, lo mismo arequipa, igual que Puno y Huancayo, tambien Huanuco, hace lo mismo Pucallpa e Iquitos, ahora no me vengas con el cuento de la altura, que ya esta pasado de moda, los brasileños juegan con toda normalidad, la seleccion lo puede hacer tambien, entonces ? cual es la Justificacion, 

Primero lo primero se va llenar, quizas con partidos de alta trascendencia?Cuando trujillo con sus 3/4 de millon de habitantes llenen un estadio de 25 mil con mayor constancia, entonces ahi pensemos en ampliar que por el momento es un gasto vano.

Siguen pensado que la seleccion es de Lima bien por los limeños y los demas que? , lleven los partidos a Cusco Y Arequipa y si tienen miedo a la altura entonces que se preparen.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

peruanito said:


> Muy buen comentario, tienes mucha razón en lo de los estadios grandes yo apoyo eso en algún momento comente a favor de Ampliar el estadio de Jauja en ves de invertir en Huancayo por los mismos motivos que tu me mencionas hablar de futuro.
> 
> Vallamos a la realidad, con la cantidad poblacional que tiene trujillo no puede llenar un estadio de 25 mil hasta ahora solo lo vi lleno en la copa America y el mundial, y por ahi un partido definitorio. igual Chiclayo, ni con sus equipos jugando copas pueden llenar e estadio (Quizas jugando fases finales de Copa Perú), primero debemos ver constancia, es o no, ambos estadios tienen buenos accesos, hay seguridad, el transporte no es un problema, pero no se llenan, recordemos que no estamos en europa, donde la capacidad adquisitiva es mayor, ahi si tienes mucha razon, hay que ver necesidad, y quizas si apoyo un tanto al centralismo, pero tambien dejame recordarte que hay ciudades donde la gente si llena un estadio, un claro ejemplo es Cusco, estadio grande economicamente rentable, lo mismo arequipa, igual que Puno y Huancayo, tambien Huanuco, hace lo mismo Pucallpa e Iquitos, ahora no me vengas con el cuento de la altura, que ya esta pasado de moda, los brasileños juegan con toda normalidad, la seleccion lo puede hacer tambien, entonces ? cual es la Justificacion,
> 
> Primero lo primero se va llenar, quizas con partidos de alta trascendencia?Cuando trujillo con sus 3/4 de millon de habitantes llenen un estadio de 25 mil con mayor constancia, entonces ahi pensemos en ampliar que por el momento es un gasto vano.
> 
> Siguen pensado que la seleccion es de Lima bien por los limeños y los demas que? , lleven los partidos a Cusco Y Arequipa y si tienen miedo a la altura entonces que se preparen.


Como diria mi amigo Jack el Destiprador, vamos por partes.

-Según mis posts anteriores, yo planteo un proyecto de creación de Estadios de Primer Nivel de por lo menos 50 mil almas, para estar preparados para cualquier elección de sede de evento deportivo importante (Mundial de Futbol Masculino, o femenino, mayores o sub 20, o sub17, etc). Hago énfasis en la palabra PROYECTO, no estoy queriendo decir que se construyan inmediatamente para 50 mil, pero el proyecto debe contemplar la ampliación de las tribunas y los espacios fuera del Estadio, para cuando necesitemos ampliarlo no haya la excusa que falta espacio hacia los lados, o que las bases no soportarían más tribunas. 

-Mencioné ciudades de la costa, y dejé de lado algunas ciudades de altura, pensando en que ese factor pesa para la elección de una sede internacional. Repito, mi proyecto es a largo plazo para tener buena infraestructura deportiva en los eventos internacionales. Me encantaría mucho que la Federación de Atletismo aceptara realizar un Mundial en Puno, o que la FIFA acepte a Cusco como sede de un Grupo de la Copa del Mundo, pero la realidad es otra. Recientemente la FIFA dispuso que no se juegue hasta 2500 MSNM, entonces sólo las ciudades que están por debajo de los 2500 MSNM deberían entrar en este proyecto ambicioso. Con esto no qiero decir que no se construyan estadios en las ciudades de altura, eso ya depende de los gobiernos regionales con apoyo del IPD, mediante otras gestiones. 

-La inasistencia de público a los estadios se debe a varios factores. Es lógico que un equipo con menos de 10 años de fundado como el César Vallejo de Trujillo no tenga hinchas. No esperemos pues que de la noche a la mañana se llenen los estadios cuando juega el Vallejo. Eso es un tema que debería trabajarlo el mismo Vallejo, debe hacer algo para meterse en el corazón de la gente, motivarlos, dar algún tipo de espectáculo, no sé, pero no es culpa del pueblo trujillano. Trujillo y otras ciudades se merecen un Estadio de nivel. COmo explicas que nadie vaya a ver al Vallejo, pero los concursos de marinera en los coliseos estén llenecitos? Entonces no es porque la gente sea apática ni sea pobre, porque el Perú economicamente ha mejorado un montón, yo que estoy fuera me doy cuenta. Lo que falta es motivación. Es como si mañana yo compró un equipo en Huancayo, le pongo el nombre los Húsares de Junín, y espere que el primer partido haya un lleno total en el estadio, no son así las cosas, tengo que ganarme a la hinchada. Y otra cosa, el hecho que se tenga un estadio de 50 mil no quiere decir que todos los domingos debe estar lleno. Acaso el Maracana llena todos los domingos 100 mil? El estadio Azteca todos los dias 100 mil? Lo normal es unos 30 mil, 40 mil, y se acabó.

-ALgo importante es destacar la multifuncionalidad de los estadios. Aparentemente un estadio sólo serviría para el campeonato profesional de futbol. Lo deportivo involucra también atletismo, futbol masculino es sus diversas categorías, futbol femenino, hasta finales de campeonatos escolares e interuniversitarios. Pero bueno, muy aparte de los deportes, un estadio puede servir para lo cultural, grandes conciertos, grandes eventos. Mira como el Estadio de San Marcos se está volviendo multifuncional, y está ganando bastante con los conciertos. No me vas a decir que si Metallica, U2, Rollings Stones o Greenday van a Chiclayo o Trujillo, el estadio no se va a llenar? Todo Ecuador iria a verlos, aumentaria el turismo, y traeria más ingresos. Ahora me pueden decir, pero nunca va a ir Metallica a Chiclayo. Es que nunca ha ido porque no hay donde toque pues, ellos cobran tanto dinero que para que el empresario que los lleve gane algo, tienen que ir mas de 20 mil personas.

-COmo conclusión, yo sólo quiero idear algo para que el Perú tenga buena infraestructura deportiva, un proyecto para que dentro de unos 20 años le digamos a la FIFA: FIFA, tenemos 8 estadios de primer nivel, 4 son para 50 mil, 3 para 80 mil y uno para 100 mil personas, QUEREMOS SER SEDE DEL MUNDIAL. Y se me ocurrió esa idea y la escribi. Si alguno tiene una idea, pues bienvenido, estamos dispuestos a escucharla. Pero lo que no me gusta es que se aparezcan personas diciendo: NOO, EL Perú nunca va a ser sede de nada, las provincias deben quedarse con estadio de 25 mil, Trujillo deberia tener un estadio de 10 mil personas no mas porque nadie va. EL pesimismo es la característica del que nunca va a conseguir nada en la vida. Cualquier cosa que logremos, primero antes tenemos que soñarlo.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Yo agregaría que la inasistencia del público a los estadios bastante tiene que ver las barras bravas que han espantado a la gente que antes iban con sus familias y que serían ingresos adicionales a los alicaidos clubes.

Lo de ampliar estadios hay que tomarlo con pinzas. Hay ciudades que por tamaño requieren estadios grandes: Arequipa ya tiene el estadio UNSA, Cusco el Garcilaso, mientras que Trujillo y Chiclayo podrían tener estadios más grandes (35 a 40 mil espectadores). De ahí las otras ciudades no necesitarían estadios mayores y se bastan con sus estadios actuales (20-25 mil). Lo que sí es necesario, es que ampliando o manteniendo la capacidad actual, los estadios de provincia tienen que remodelarse con todas las comodidades: butacas, iluminación, techos, baños, restaurantes, etc.


----------



## peruanito

es un tema muy escamoso, como te vuelvo a repetir, yo no estoy en contra de los proyectos ambiciosos, cuanto quisiera que el perú sea sede mundial, pero tambien te repito existe la necesidad de construir grandes estadios?

te recuerdo que brazil tiene grandes estadios y cuantos le sirven para el mundial???? ahora me dices que al Azteca al Maracana, van 40 000, en el Perú no llegan ni a los 10 00. Ademas esos estadios se llenan más de 20 al año por que? dime Cuanta población tiene Rio de Janeiro??? no sobrepasan los 12 millones de habitantes??, cuanta población tiene Mexico DF no llegan a los 20 millones???. Si hablas de lo que exige la FIFA primero vallamos por lo primero: Una buena cancha no como las canchas de prueba que pusieron en el Perú y que woodman apoyo absurdamente queriendo masificar el deporte nacional, esas no: no sirven.

No te exigen tambien butacas (no cemento pintado con numeritos), buena iluminación, si es una ciudad lluviosa te exigen techado (y no solo en la preferencial), pantallas gigantes (no marcadores electronicos), sistemas masivos de trasporte (no combis), primero adecuemonos a eso. y luego cuando demostremos que podemos albergar un gran torneo postulemonos con proyectos ambiciosos, no construyamos en vano estadios que cuando seamos sede del mundial no nos sirvan de nada por que simplemente ya estan obsoletos, ya te puse el ejemplo de brazil.

por cierto el otro punto que planteaban, la barras bravas existen en el Perú Alianza, La U , por ahi cristal un poquito de boys y un poquito de melgar. En Argentina, Brazil, mexico Europa en general tambien existen muchisimos más que en el Perú, sin embargo ves estadios llenos, este es un problema socioeconomico y cultural. Es más si vamos hablar de violencia, la Copa Perú es mucho más peligroso y sin embargo lleva más gente que el futbol de primera división (en el caso de Provincias). Es todo.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

peruanito said:


> es un tema muy escamoso, como te vuelvo a repetir, yo no estoy en contra de los proyectos ambiciosos, cuanto quisiera que el perú sea sede mundial, pero tambien te repito existe la necesidad de construir grandes estadios?


Para ser sede de Mundial, SI ES NECESARIO.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

peruanito said:


> No te exigen tambien butacas (no cemento pintado con numeritos), buena iluminación, si es una ciudad lluviosa te exigen techado (y no solo en la preferencial), pantallas gigantes (no marcadores electronicos), sistemas masivos de trasporte (no combis), primero adecuemonos a eso. y luego cuando demostremos que podemos albergar un gran torneo postulemonos con proyectos ambiciosos, no construyamos en vano estadios que cuando seamos sede del mundial no nos sirvan de nada por que simplemente ya estan obsoletos, ya te puse el ejemplo de brazil.


Peruanito, creo que tu no entiendes la diferencia entre la palabra PROYECTO y la palabra OBRA REALIZADA.

En un PROYECTO tu planificas todo lo que vas a construir en el futuro, dentro de eso está tooodo lo que has mencionado, buena iluminación, butacas, techo si es necesario, pantallas LED, sistemas masivos de transporte (tiene que haber una buena estación fuera del estadio), camerines, cancha natural, lugar para prensa, posición de 32 cámaras de TV, estacionamiento para carros, zona de restaurantes, etc, etc, etc. Eso se llama hacer un proyecto, planificar algo.

Ahora, la realización de la OBRA se puede realizar en varias etapas, siempre siguiendo el proyecto original. Supongos que sea así: PRIMERA ETAPA: Buscar un lugar adecuado en una ciudad, excavar el terreno, hacer las bases, las columnas, y al final podemos tener un estadio de 20 mil personas, todo con butacas, con cesped natural, y una pantalla LCD, nada mas. SEGUNDA ETAPA: Supongamos que las cosas fueron mejorando en el Perú, más gente está yendo al Estadio, el equipo de la ciudad está metido en la Copa Libertadores y la gente tiene más plata. Eso puede ser el 2015 o el 2025, no lo sabemos, pero en ese momento se desenpolva el proyecto y se termina un Estadio para 40 mil personas, con finos restaurantes y estacionamiento para 500 carros. TERCERA ETAPA: El Perú quiere ser sede del mundial 2034, y presenta a la FIFA el proyecto final de nuestros estadios, les gusta y nos aceptan. ENtonces ahí se termina un estadio para 55 mil, con techo, con 2 LCDs, etc. Eso es lo que pienso.

Los estadios de Brasil necesitan ser remodelados la mayoría, y construidos en otras ciudades, pero por qué? Porque quizas no lo planificaron antes. Por ejemplo, nadie pensó que el MORUMBI no sería aceptado como sede porque tiene casas muy cerca al Estadio, y hasta ahora no loaceptan, es posible que no se juegue ahí la Copa.

Te doy otro ejemplo para que entiendas mejor. Imaginemos que tu tienes un terrenito y quieres construir una casa de 5 pisos para bienestar de toda tu familia. Pero en el momento no tienes tanta familia, ni dinero, y construyes 2 pisos no mas. Para la construcción de esos 2 pisos tu tienes que tener el proyecto de los 5 pisos, porque tiene que tener las bases adecuadas. Si no lo haces el dia que tengas plata y quieras construir los pisos, un grupo de ingenieros te van a decir que solo se puede remodelar o improvisar maximo a 3 pisos, y eso no te va a gustar, el resultado se va a ver IMPROVISADO.

Y para terminar, es verdad que la relación entre número de habitantes de una ciudad y capacidad de su estadio tiene que existir. El Departamento de Moquegua tiene 160 mil habitantes, sería ilógico construir un estadio para 100 mil verdad? Pero creo yo que las 3 ciudades peruanas que superan los 500 000 habitantes deben tener un estadio de 50 mil, por lo menos de aqui a 20 años. Estas ciudades son Arequipa (815 166), Trujillo (790 459) Chiclayo (574 408). Son futuros polos económicos, y se dices no ser centralista, deberías querer que estás ciudades no tenga nada que envidiarle a Lima. Luego siguen ciudades importantes como Piura, Iquitos, Cusco, Chimbote y Huancayo, cuyos habitantes varían entre 300 mil y 450 mil. Algunas de estas ciudades ya tienen buenos estadios, y creo yo que con estadios de mínimo 35 mil ya estaría bueno. Y en Lima, por la cantidad de habitantes, un *proyecto* de un Estadio Olímpico para 100 mil no vendría más. Esto pondría a Lima entre las primeras en Infraestructura para atletismo en Sudamérica.Como gran candidato es usar el terreno del actual estadio de San Marcos.

Ahora si creo que explique mejor, y no creo que te opongas a mis planteamientos. EN todo caso, cualquier crítica debería venir con una propuesta diferente. Si no te gusta mi idea deberías proponer tu plan para tener buenos estadio de aquí a 20 años y poder ser la sede de algo siquiera.


----------



## luchop

De acuerdo con Peruanito, tal vez Cesar vea en Brasil los estadios llenarse, pero eso no pasa ni en los clasicos ahora. Que no diga que el futbol es un negociazo porque no lo es, si no los lubes estarian en mejores condiciones. Jugadores mal pagos o no pagos, canchas en mal estado, y asi quieren mas estadios? Esa es la filosofia del politico de ciudad pequena de provincia que se vuelve popular connstruyendo un estadio en lugar de construir escuelas o un hospital.


----------



## kmikctavo

ey si quieren hablar de un mundial hecho en el Perú aqui va:

Posibles Sedes:

Lima - 3 estadio
Callao - 1 estadio (es condiderada una región)
Ica - 1 estadio
Trujillo - 1 estadio
Chiclayo - 1 estadio
Chimbote - 1 estadio
Arequipa - 1 estadio
Piura - 1 estadio
Tacna - 1 estadio
Iquitos - 1 estadio

Veamos:

Lima:
- Estadio Nacional puede tener una capacidad para 50 o 60 mil personas
- Estadio Monumental puede tener una capacidad para 60 a 80 mil personas
- Estadio San Marcos proyectar su construccion para 70 0 90 mil personas

Callao:

- Reconstrucción del Miguel Grau, para más de 50 mil personas.

Ica:
- En esta provincia sería un estadio nuevo, para mas de 40 a 50 mil personas 

Trujillo:
- Ampliar el Mansiche para mas de 55 mil personas

Chiclayo:
- Ampliar la capacidad del Elias Aguirre para mas de 55 mil personas

Arequipa:
- Remodelar y actualizar las instalaciones del Monumental de la Unsa su aforo es de mas de 50 mil personas.

Piura:

- Remodelar el estadio Miguel Grau para más de 43 mil personas

Tacna:

- Basandonos en Sao Paulo, construir un nuevo estadio para mas de 43 mil personas

Iquitos:

- Aumentar la capacidad del Max Austin para mas de 42 mil personas. 

El tema de transporte, seguridad, hotelería ya depende del gobierno central y de los gobiernos regionales y provinciales.

Estos estadios pueden ser financiados en parte por el estado, por las regiones y las provincias, las igual que lo demás anunciado líneas arriba.

Yo tenía un archivo de un mundial en el 2026 0 2030 organizado en el Perú pero se me borró por formatear la laptop, haber si lo encuentro y lo subó.


----------



## kmikctavo

luchop said:


> De acuerdo con Peruanito, tal vez Cesar vea en Brasil los estadios llenarse, pero eso no pasa ni en los clasicos ahora. Que no diga que el futbol es un negociazo porque no lo es, si no los lubes estarian en mejores condiciones. Jugadores mal pagos o no pagos, canchas en mal estado, y asi quieren mas estadios? Esa es la filosofia del politico de ciudad pequena de provincia que se vuelve popular connstruyendo un estadio en lugar de construir escuelas o un hospital.


Los estadios no se llenan por los bandolos que van, fijate si se organizara en un mundial, tu no crees que los pobladores de cada subsede llenarían lo estadios con solo saber que serán vistos en todo el mundo, como en su ciudad, su gente, los atractivos, llevar a las mejores selecciones de todo le mundo???

Ponte que Trujillo le toque Holanda, a Tacna Argentina, a Ica o a Chimbote o Quizá Chiclayo le toque Perú no crees que se llenarían
Ponte que vaya a jugar algún africano a Ica, o venga EE.UU o México a Iquitos, Arequipa, etc???

Mira asi jueguen Islas Feroe o Moldavia, el Perú es un país futbolero y juegue quien juegue así sea un país no tan futbolero van a ir y llenar los estadios, una cosas es un encuentro de un campeonato nacional que tiene tantos problemas, con la cancha, la seguridad, el espectaculo deportivo a lo que es un encuentro en una copa del mundo.

Creo que el problema sería los estacionamientos la FIFA dispone de un cierto número de estacioamientos para una cantidad de estadios, sería cuestión de averiguar, lo único que se es que estos deberían estar a 1000 m2 del estadio.


----------



## peruanito

Cesar no me Opongo a tus planteamientos, quizas no entendi o se me paso la palabra proyecto, y tienes razón no es igual a una obra, pero tu dijiste hay que construir que es muy diferente, ahi empezo el problema, pero ahora me dices de aqui a 20 años perfecto, y así como planteas, pueden empezar mejorando los que tienen (buenas canchas comodidad para los asistentes, buenos SS HH, etc, y ahi posiblemente mejore la asistencia) estar igual a lima no es solo un estadio gigante, con un buen estadio qeu cubra las necesidades de la poblacion superas a lima, compara iquitos, cusco, moquegua ahora ancash tienen mejores estadios a los que lima envidia y si tienen proyectosde mejorarlos. 

por cierto en Copa America y el Sub 17 los estadios no se llenaron, un pequeño detalle.

tenemos que analizar que pasa en el Perú.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

kmikctavo said:


> ey si quieren hablar de un mundial hecho en el Perú aqui va:
> 
> Posibles Sedes:
> 
> Lima - 3 estadio
> Callao - 1 estadio (es condiderada una región)
> Ica - 1 estadio
> Trujillo - 1 estadio
> Chiclayo - 1 estadio
> Chimbote - 1 estadio
> Arequipa - 1 estadio
> Piura - 1 estadio
> Tacna - 1 estadio
> Iquitos - 1 estadio
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> Lima:
> - Estadio Nacional puede tener una capacidad para 50 o 60 mil personas
> - Estadio Monumental puede tener una capacidad para 60 a 80 mil personas
> - Estadio San Marcos proyectar su construccion para 70 0 90 mil personas
> 
> Callao:
> 
> - Reconstrucción del Miguel Grau, para más de 50 mil personas.
> 
> Ica:
> - En esta provincia sería un estadio nuevo, para mas de 40 a 50 mil personas
> 
> Trujillo:
> - Ampliar el Mansiche para mas de 55 mil personas
> 
> Chiclayo:
> - Ampliar la capacidad del Elias Aguirre para mas de 55 mil personas
> 
> Arequipa:
> - Remodelar y actualizar las instalaciones del Monumental de la Unsa su aforo es de mas de 50 mil personas.
> 
> Piura:
> 
> - Remodelar el estadio Miguel Grau para más de 43 mil personas
> 
> Tacna:
> 
> - Basandonos en Sao Paulo, construir un nuevo estadio para mas de 43 mil personas
> 
> Iquitos:
> 
> - Aumentar la capacidad del Max Austin para mas de 42 mil personas.
> 
> El tema de transporte, seguridad, hotelería ya depende del gobierno central y de los gobiernos regionales y provinciales.
> 
> Estos estadios pueden ser financiados en parte por el estado, por las regiones y las provincias, las igual que lo demás anunciado líneas arriba.
> 
> Yo tenía un archivo de un mundial en el 2026 0 2030 organizado en el Perú pero se me borró por formatear la laptop, haber si lo encuentro y lo subó.


Sería chévere si lo encuentras y lo subes!


----------



## cesarsimplemente

luchop said:


> De acuerdo con Peruanito, tal vez Cesar vea en Brasil los estadios llenarse, pero eso no pasa ni en los clasicos ahora. Que no diga que el futbol es un negociazo porque no lo es, si no los lubes estarian en mejores condiciones. Jugadores mal pagos o no pagos, canchas en mal estado, y asi quieren mas estadios? Esa es la filosofia del politico de ciudad pequena de provincia que se vuelve popular connstruyendo un estadio en lugar de construir escuelas o un hospital.


Ese ya es otro tema, que se llenen o no los Estadios en el Campeonato Nacional no justifica la inexistencia de Estadios bonitos. Es deber del Gobierno fomentar el Deporte. SIno miren a Venezuela todos los Estadios que tiene, y su campeonato no es tan bueno. Lógico que primero es la educación y la salud, pero luego viene el deporte. Muchos jóvenes se están perdiendo en las drogas y delincuencia. Hay un factor social importante en todo esto.

La economía del Perú está mejorando, y yo creo que con esto el Futbol tambien tiene que mejorar, ojalá que la liga sea más competitiva.


----------



## kmikctavo

cesarsimplemente said:


> Sería chévere si lo encuentras y lo subes!


Pues yo hice el archivo no es nada que presente a la FPF ni al gobierno es simplemente un archivo que hice porque quería tratar de ver ciertos puntos que pide la FIFA, y una inversión estimada.

Si no lo encuentro pues lo hago denuevo ya mejorado.


----------



## kmikctavo

cesarsimplemente said:


> Ese ya es otro tema, que se llenen o no los Estadios en el Campeonato Nacional no justifica la inexistencia de Estadios bonitos. Es deber del Gobierno fomentar el Deporte. SIno miren a Venezuela todos los Estadios que tiene, y su campeonato no es tan bueno. Lógico que primero es la educación y la salud, pero luego viene el deporte. Muchos jóvenes se están perdiendo en las drogas y delincuencia. Hay un factor social importante en todo esto.
> 
> La economía del Perú está mejorando, y yo creo que con esto el Futbol tambien tiene que mejorar, ojalá que la liga sea más competitiva.


Hay ciertos puntos que se deben mejorar como la estructura del fútbol peruano para poder mejorar la calidad del campeonato, ese ya es otro tema de un nuevo topic, haber si lo crean.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadios del Peru - Mundial de Futbol ?*



kmikctavo said:


> ey si quieren hablar de un mundial hecho en el Perú aqui va:
> 
> Posibles Sedes:
> 
> Lima - 3 estadio
> Callao - 1 estadio (es condiderada una región)
> Ica - 1 estadio
> Trujillo - 1 estadio
> Chiclayo - 1 estadio
> Chimbote - 1 estadio
> Arequipa - 1 estadio
> Piura - 1 estadio
> Tacna - 1 estadio
> Iquitos - 1 estadio
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> Lima:
> - Estadio Nacional puede tener una capacidad para 50 o 60 mil personas
> - Estadio Monumental puede tener una capacidad para 60 a 80 mil personas
> - Estadio San Marcos proyectar su construccion para 70 0 90 mil personas
> 
> Callao:
> 
> - Reconstrucción del Miguel Grau, para más de 50 mil personas.
> 
> Ica:
> - En esta provincia sería un estadio nuevo, para mas de 40 a 50 mil personas
> 
> Trujillo:
> - Ampliar el Mansiche para mas de 55 mil personas
> 
> Chiclayo:
> - Ampliar la capacidad del Elias Aguirre para mas de 55 mil personas
> 
> Arequipa:
> - Remodelar y actualizar las instalaciones del Monumental de la Unsa su aforo es de mas de 50 mil personas.
> 
> Piura:
> 
> - Remodelar el estadio Miguel Grau para más de 43 mil personas
> 
> Tacna:
> 
> - Basandonos en Sao Paulo, construir un nuevo estadio para mas de 43 mil personas
> 
> Iquitos:
> 
> - Aumentar la capacidad del Max Austin para mas de 42 mil personas.
> 
> El tema de transporte, seguridad, hotelería ya depende del gobierno central y de los gobiernos regionales y provinciales.
> 
> Estos estadios pueden ser financiados en parte por el estado, por las regiones y las provincias, las igual que lo demás anunciado líneas arriba.
> 
> Yo tenía un archivo de un mundial en el 2026 0 2030 organizado en el Perú pero se me borró por formatear la laptop, haber si lo encuentro y lo subó.


 Hola,


 Yo he estado siguiendo esta discussion y creo que me gustaria dar mi opinion (o mis $ 0.02 como dicen por aca).

Yo creo que si deberiamos pensar estrategicamente para el buen futuro de nuestro pais (y no solo del Futbol).

Acerca de que si deberian aumentar la capacidad de todos los estadios, Yo estoy de acuerdo de aumentar la capacidad ya que para progresar no queda mas remedio que espander la capacidad de nuestros estadios (de acuerdo a las necesidades y ambiciones de nuestra poblacion en cada una de las ciudades delPeru).

Sobre como solucionar el problema de asistencia, Yo creo que habria que trabajar con los clubes, las barras, la Policia, y la prensa para volver a crear el ambiente necesario que permita el retorno de las familias. Por ejemplo, Eliminacion de la delincuencia, Multar a las personas que hablan grocerias o malas palabras (esto seria una buena forma de generar recursos economicos extras para las ciudades, nuestro pais, y para volvernos a tratar con respeto), Eliminacion en la prensa de articulos provocativos, No permitir que los jugadores hablen grocerias cuando los entrevistan, etc, etc).

Yo creo que nosotros deberiamos de seguir el ejemplo de Brasil o Mexico. A mi me gustaria cambiar la forma del campeonato (Yo dire mas acerca de este tema en otra oportunidad) para que haiga cuatro grupos (cada grupo con 12 equipos), asi se podria aumentar la capacidad de espectadores al aumentar el numero de equipos (en especial de provincias), tomando en cuenta de hacer todo lo possible para incluir equipos que sean completamente identificados con las ciudades que van a representar (por ejemplo, el Club Atletico Miguel Grau de Piura, Carlos A. Manucci de Trujillo, etc, etc), y que van a explotar la rivalidad deportiva (aqui me refiero a rivalidad pero de forma positiva) que existe entre varias ciudades (por ejemplo, un equipo de Trujillo vs. un equipo de Chiclayo).

Ahora volviendo a un posible Mundial, como ya lo han dicho, la FIFA pide bastantes requisitos para hacer un Mundial, y si somos Inteligentes, todos deberiamos apoyar esa idea ya que nos daria una tremenda oportunidad para arreglar (o mejorar) toda la infraestructura del pais (no solo los estadios).

Sobre la eleccion de ciudades candidatas para ser sedes, estas deben de ser escogidas de forma estrategica que incluya los siguientes requisitos:

1ero, Acceso facil hacia otra ciudad sede (transporte); 2do, Capacidad y calidad (de servicio) Hotelero; 3ero, Buena cantidad, capacidad y calidad de restaurantes; 4to, Actividades extras; 5to, Seguridad Policial; 6to, Servicios sociales; 7mo, Educar a la poblacion para que la imagen del pais sea muy buena; 8vo, Diversion despues de los Partidos; 9vo, Buenos estadios.

Ahora un poco mas de detalles:

1.- Transporte: El Peru tendria que mejorar todo el transporte (por avion, terrestre, ferreo, y fluvial) para facilitar el movimiento rapido de los turistas de una ciudad a otra ciudad. Esto significa que tendriamos que tener varias Autopistas (Por ejemplo, imaginense la Panamericana con 2 o 3 carriles de ida y vuelta, desde Tumbes hasta Tacna, la carretera Central, etc, etc.) para que facilite el rapido movimiento de pasajeros (turistas).

Tendriamos que ampliar o mejorar todos los aeropuertos de nuestro pais para que tengan como minimo 2 pistas de aterrisaje. Crear lo que llaman Hubs o ciudades estrategicas para hacer conexiones a otras ciudades, y de esa forma descongestionar el trafico que existe en el Aeropuerto de Lima.

Ampliar la capacidad de trafico por tren en el pais, ya que los turistas no solo van a venir a ver Futbol. Por ejemplo en el Cusco, ya deberia haber servicio diario de tren (y automobiles/omnibus) que cubra todas las ruinas arqueologicas desde Vilcabamba (la ultima ciudad de los Incas), Espiritu Pampa, Machu Picchu, Pisac, Ollantaytambo, Cusco, hasta llegar a Choquequirao (la ciudad hermana de Machu Picchu).

Lo mismo se deberia hacer con el transporte fluvial para que todos gozemos (Peruanos y turistas) de transporte comodo y confortable de Iquitos a Pucallpa (ya es tiempo de que Iquitos tenga comunicacion por autopista o tren con el resto del pais), y tambien en el area del parque de Manu en Madre de Dios.

2.- Hoteles: El Peru tendria que ampliar la capacidad y calidad Hotelera del pais. Si no me equivoco, tuvimos problemas para hospedar a todos los turistas cuando organizamos la Copa America 2004, asi que tenemos bastante trabajo en esta area. En mi opinion, Yo creo que Mexico nos podria enseñar bastante, ya que organizo 2 Mundiales, y ahora tiene muy buenos Hoteles y resorts en todas las areas turisticas de Mexico.

3.- Restaurantes: Buena cantidad y capacidad de restaurantes, para poder atender a todos los turistas (con servicio rapido, de buena forma, y calidad. Tambien tendria que haber restaurantes que tengan comida exclusive de otros paises o añadir comida de otros paises en los restaurantes.

4.- Actividades: Lugares para visitar y hacer actividades extras. Como por ejemplo, visitar Machu Picchu, visitar el Museo del Señor de Sipan, visitar Chan Chan, un (tour) paseo por la ciudad, ir a la playa antes o despues de un partido, pasearse por el parque de las Leyendas, etc, etc.

5.- Seguridad: La maxima seguridad Policial para que todos gozemos de un buen espectaculo dentro y fuera de los estadios, hoteles, restaurantes, sitios turisticos, parques, bares, discotecas, etc, etc; 

6.- Servicios sociales: Debemos ampliar los servicios sociales como los Hospitales y clinicas para beneficio de todos los Peruanos y turistas. Tenemos que darles a los turistas la mayor facilidad para que el Mundial sea un suceso, asi que por ejemplo tendreiamos que espander el servicio de Policia de Turistas (que sepan 4 idiomas como minimo, igual como en Francia) para asistir a los turistas y Peruanos (en caso de cualquier tipo de emergencia).

7.- Educar a la poblacion, para que la imagen del pais sea muy buena [esto incluiria la eliminacion (o casi eliminacion total) de todo tipo de delincuencia], ya que si los turistas reciben buen trato y pasan un muy buen rato, entonces lo mas seguro es que ellos recomendaran a sus amistades para que vayan a visitar a nuestro pais. Por ejemplo durante la Copa America 2004, de acuerdo a muchos comentarios el comportamiento de la poblacion y los taxistas fue muy ejemplar incluyendo varios ejemplos en que turistas o miembros de la prensa recuperaron su dinero o equipo perdido.

8.- Diversion despues de los Partidos: Buenos sitios para divertirse despues de los partidos. Por ejemplo, restaurantes, visita a museos, buenos locales para bailar (discotecas), bares, casinos, etc, etc);

9.- Buenos Estadios: Todos los estadios tienen que remodelarse (o construir nuevos estadios) con todas las comodidades posibles (butacas, iluminación, techos, baños, restaurantes, etc), de acuerdo a la requesitos de la FIFA.

En mi opinion personal seria mejor si los estadios se ubiquen en zonas completamente abiertas para facilitar el transito de personas que asisten al estadio (el transporte a los estadios deben de ser incorporados para obtener una solucion completa). Por ejemplo, a mi me da la impression de que el Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo esta algo congestionado, ya que tiene el coliseo y la piscina en sus alrededores, asi que en situaciones como esta me parece que seria mejor que construyan un estadio nuevo.

Y de acuerdo a los requisitos que mencione, Yo sugiero las siguientes ciudades para ser sedes:

Piura, Chiclayo, Trujillo, Iquitos, Chimbote, Lima, Ica, Arequipa (que se encuentra a 2,335 msnm), Tacna, y Pucallpa.

Otras ciudades que tambien podrian ser sedes (aqui tenemos que trabajar y negociar con la FIFA) serian: Cusco (se encuentra a 3,399 msnm), Huancayo (se encuentra a 3,249 msnm), y tal ves Cajamarca (se encuentra a 2,720 msnm).

NOTA: A mi me encantaria de que se juegue tambien en Cusco (tendriamos que trabajar y negociar con la FIFA) pese a que esta a 3,399 msnm. A nuestro pais le ayudaria muchisimo (para promover el turismo) si hay partidos en el Cusco.

Y si incluimos ciudades como El Callao (se encuentra a 7 msnm), Chachapoyas (se encuentra a 2,335 msnm), Moyobamba (se encuentra a 312 msnm), Tarapoto (se encuentra a 350 msnm), Huanuco (se encuentra a 1,894 msnm), Moquegua (se encuentra a 1,410 msnm), y Puerto Maldonado (se encuentra a 230 msnm), entonces podriamos conseguir un balance mas parejo ya que estariamos incluyendo varias ciudades de la Costa, Sierra, y la Selva.

Ahora hablando de los estadios, Yo seria de la idea de recomendar lo siguiente:

Piura:
Estadio Miguel Grau = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a 50,000 o 60,000 espectadores

Chiclayo:
Estadio Capitan Remigio Elías Aguirre Romero (Elias Aguirre) = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a mas de 60,000 a 75,000 espectadores

Trujillo:
Estadio Mansiche (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a mas de 60,000 a 80,000 espectadores

Iquitos:
Estadio Max Augustin = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a mas de 50,000 a 75,000 espectadores

Chimbote:
Estadio Centenario Manuel Rivera Sanchez = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a 50,000

Lima:
Estadios Nacional = 50,000 o 60,000 espectadores
Monumental de Ate = 80,093 espectadores
Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos = Completar el estadio para una capacidad mayor de 90,000 espectadores

Ica:
Nuevo Estadio = 50,000 espectadores

Arequipa:
Estadio Monumental de la Universidad Nacional de San Agustin = Espanderlo de 42,500 espectadores a mas de 60,000 a 80,000 espectadores

Tacna:
Estadio Jorge Basadre Grohmann (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 23,500 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Pucallpa:
Estadio Aliardo Soria Pérez (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 15,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Cusco:
Estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 42,056 espectadores a mas de 50,000 a 60,000 espectadores

Huancayo:
Estadio de Huancayo o Cuarto Centenario (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 17,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Cajamarca:
Estadio Heroes de San Ramon (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 25,000 (Diciembre 2010) espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Callao:
Estadio Miguel Grau (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 17,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Huanuco:
Estadio Heraclio Tapia (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 25,000 (Setiembre 2010) espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Moquegua:
Estadio 25 de Noviembre = Espanderlo de 21,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Moyobamba:
Estadio IPD de Moyobamba (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 8,000 (2010) espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Tarapoto:
Estadio Municipal Carlos Vidaurre de Tarapoto (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 5,000 (8,000 en el 201x) espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Chachapoyas:
Estadio Kuélap (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 6,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores

Puerto Maldonado:
Estadio IPD de Puerto Maldonado (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo a 50,000 espectadores


Bueno esto es lo que pienso y espero con bastante anticipacion saber que es lo que piensan de mis ideas para poder seguir debatiendo este tema (pero) con bastante respeto a todas las sugerencias y puntos de vista.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## Poligono

sid1_2k8 said:


> ...


Muy buena la recopilación de noticias de los diferentes estadios que por hoy se construyen en todo el país, y como todo en la vida unas buenas y otras malas.

*Se podrían estar inaugurando 2 nuevos estadios este 2010*

En Huánuco están a full, en una de las notas se lee que piensan inaugurar la tribuna occidente en tan solo poco más de 1 mes, más precisamente el 30 de setiembre.

En el caso de Cajamarca también hay buenas noticias, se indica que ya se lograron solucionar los problemas y que pronto se estarían reiniciando las obras y que el estadio estaría listo antes de fin de año, claro, habrá que esperar el tiempo señalado para ver si esto se dará como lo indica la nota, pero por lo menos la noticia es esperanzadora. De todos modos, si no se encuentra finalizado para fin de año, muy probablemente este listo para inicios del próximo año, ya que por esos tiempos se realizan los juegos binacionales de Ecuador y Perú justamente en la ciudad de Cajamarca, de ahí una de las razones para la construcción de este nuevo recinto, y los tiempos electoreros seguramente ejercerán presión en las autoridades para concluir la obra.

Ojala se cumpla con los tiempos programados en ambos casos.

*Incertidumbre en Huancayo y Sullana*

La otra cara de la moneda son los estadios de Huancayo y Sullana, en el caso del primero, se están apurando con la instalación de las torres de iluminación, a lo cual hay dudas para estar listas a tiempo para la presentación del Sport Huancayo en la Copa Sudamericana. También hay una nota de inicios de año donde se señala que las 3 tribunas que se piensan construir habrían estado listas para setiembre de este año, pero eso en este momento es algo fuera de la realidad, lo bueno de la nota es que deja ver que se mantiene la idea de la construcción de las tribunas faltantes, pero con las continuas demoras en ese proyecto seguro pasará todavía buen tiempo para verlo realizado.

El caso de Sullana es lamentable, la obra está paralizada y no hay pronunciamiento de las autoridades, se puede apreciar que algo se ha avanzado con la construcción de las tribunas.


----------



## Poligono

*Estadios 2010*

Si se cumplen los plazos de construcción de los estadios de Huánuco y Cajamarca, este año habríamos construido 4 estadios de mediana capacidad.

Estos serían:

1 - Estadio de Moquegua – 20 000 personas (febrero – marzo)
2 - Estadio de Ancash – 18 000 personas (agosto)
3 - Estadio de Huánuco – 25 000 personas (setiembre)
4 - Estadio de Cajamarca – 25 000 personas (diciembre)

Además, también se construyeron otros estadios de menor capacidad como el de Yanacancha pero que muy poca información se tiene, por eso no los cuento.

Lo destacable es el ritmo en que se está mejorando la infraestructura deportiva de nuestro país, los últimos años se ha avanzado muchísimo, y esto todavía tiene para continuar, el próximo año se terminaría el Nacional y el estadio de Sullana, además ya están los proyectos de ampliación de los estadios de Huancayo, Pucallpa e Ilo e intenciones de construir nuevos estadios en otras ciudades como Tumbes.

Ojala se continúe con este buen ritmo y se añadan nuevos proyectos.


----------



## peruanito

sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.- Educar a la poblacion, para que la imagen del pais sea muy buena [esto incluiria la eliminacion (o casi eliminacion total) de todo tipo de delincuencia], ya que si los turistas reciben buen trato y pasan un muy buen rato, entonces lo mas seguro es que ellos recomendaran a sus amistades para que vayan a visitar a nuestro pais. Por ejemplo durante la Copa America 2004, de acuerdo a muchos comentarios el comportamiento de la poblacion y los taxistas fue muy ejemplar incluyendo varios ejemplos en que turistas o miembros de la prensa recuperaron su dinero o equipo perdido.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan




Eso educación. Esperemos a ver como realizamos el Sudamericano del proximo año y como responde.

Otro un mundial lo vemos muy lejano busquemos una sub 20, un mundial femenino de mujeres y demostremos que estamos para grandes cosas.


----------



## kmikctavo

sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> Yo he estado siguiendo esta discussion y creo que me gustaria dar mi opinion (o mis $ 0.02 como dicen por aca).
> 
> Yo creo que si deberiamos pensar estrategicamente para el buen futuro de nuestro pais (y no solo del Futbol).
> 
> Acerca de que si deberian aumentar la capacidad de todos los estadios, Yo estoy de acuerdo de aumentar la capacidad ya que para progresar no queda mas remedio que espander la capacidad de nuestros estadios (de acuerdo a las necesidades y ambiciones de nuestra poblacion en cada una de las ciudades delPeru).
> 
> Sobre como solucionar el problema de asistencia, Yo creo que habria que trabajar con los clubes, las barras, la Policia, y la prensa para volver a crear el ambiente necesario que permita el retorno de las familias. Por ejemplo, Eliminacion de la delincuencia, Multar a las personas que hablan grocerias o malas palabras (esto seria una buena forma de generar recursos economicos extras para las ciudades, nuestro pais, y para volvernos a tratar con respeto), Eliminacion en la prensa de articulos provocativos, No permitir que los jugadores hablen grocerias cuando los entrevistan, etc, etc).
> 
> Yo creo que nosotros deberiamos de seguir el ejemplo de Brasil o Mexico. A mi me gustaria cambiar la forma del campeonato (Yo dire mas acerca de este tema en otra oportunidad) para que haiga cuatro grupos (cada grupo con 12 equipos), asi se podria aumentar la capacidad de espectadores al aumentar el numero de equipos (en especial de provincias), tomando en cuenta de hacer todo lo possible para incluir equipos que sean completamente identificados con las ciudades que van a representar (por ejemplo, el Club Atletico Miguel Grau de Piura, Carlos A. Manucci de Trujillo, etc, etc), y que van a explotar la rivalidad deportiva (aqui me refiero a rivalidad pero de forma positiva) que existe entre varias ciudades (por ejemplo, un equipo de Trujillo vs. un equipo de Chiclayo).
> 
> Ahora volviendo a un posible Mundial, como ya lo han dicho, la FIFA pide bastantes requisitos para hacer un Mundial, y si somos Inteligentes, todos deberiamos apoyar esa idea ya que nos daria una tremenda oportunidad para arreglar (o mejorar) toda la infraestructura del pais (no solo los estadios).
> 
> Sobre la eleccion de ciudades candidatas para ser sedes, estas deben de ser escogidas de forma estrategica que incluya los siguientes requisitos:
> 
> 1ero, Acceso facil hacia otra ciudad sede (transporte); 2do, Capacidad y calidad (de servicio) Hotelero; 3ero, Buena cantidad, capacidad y calidad de restaurantes; 4to, Actividades extras; 5to, Seguridad Policial; 6to, Servicios sociales; 7mo, Educar a la poblacion para que la imagen del pais sea muy buena; 8vo, Diversion despues de los Partidos; 9vo, Buenos estadios.
> 
> Ahora un poco mas de detalles:
> 
> 1.- Transporte: El Peru tendria que mejorar todo el transporte (por avion, terrestre, ferreo, y fluvial) para facilitar el movimiento rapido de los turistas de una ciudad a otra ciudad. Esto significa que tendriamos que tener varias Autopistas (Por ejemplo, imaginense la Panamericana con 2 o 3 carriles de ida y vuelta, desde Tumbes hasta Tacna, la carretera Central, etc, etc.) para que facilite el rapido movimiento de pasajeros (turistas).
> 
> Tendriamos que ampliar o mejorar todos los aeropuertos de nuestro pais para que tengan como minimo 2 pistas de aterrisaje. Crear lo que llaman Hubs o ciudades estrategicas para hacer conexiones a otras ciudades, y de esa forma descongestionar el trafico que existe en el Aeropuerto de Lima.
> 
> Ampliar la capacidad de trafico por tren en el pais, ya que los turistas no solo van a venir a ver Futbol. Por ejemplo en el Cusco, ya deberia haber servicio diario de tren (y automobiles/omnibus) que cubra todas las ruinas arqueologicas desde Vilcabamba (la ultima ciudad de los Incas), Espiritu Pampa, Machu Picchu, Pisac, Ollantaytambo, Cusco, hasta llegar a Choquequirao (la ciudad hermana de Machu Picchu).
> 
> Lo mismo se deberia hacer con el transporte fluvial para que todos gozemos (Peruanos y turistas) de transporte comodo y confortable de Iquitos a Pucallpa (ya es tiempo de que Iquitos tenga comunicacion por autopista o tren con el resto del pais), y tambien en el area del parque de Manu en Madre de Dios.
> 
> 2.- Hoteles: El Peru tendria que ampliar la capacidad y calidad Hotelera del pais. Si no me equivoco, tuvimos problemas para hospedar a todos los turistas cuando organizamos la Copa America 2004, asi que tenemos bastante trabajo en esta area. En mi opinion, Yo creo que Mexico nos podria enseñar bastante, ya que organizo 2 Mundiales, y ahora tiene muy buenos Hoteles y resorts en todas las areas turisticas de Mexico.
> 
> 3.- Restaurantes: Buena cantidad y capacidad de restaurantes, para poder atender a todos los turistas (con servicio rapido, de buena forma, y calidad. Tambien tendria que haber restaurantes que tengan comida exclusive de otros paises o añadir comida de otros paises en los restaurantes.
> 
> 4.- Actividades: Lugares para visitar y hacer actividades extras. Como por ejemplo, visitar Machu Picchu, visitar el Museo del Señor de Sipan, visitar Chan Chan, un (tour) paseo por la ciudad, ir a la playa antes o despues de un partido, pasearse por el parque de las Leyendas, etc, etc.
> 
> 5.- Seguridad: La maxima seguridad Policial para que todos gozemos de un buen espectaculo dentro y fuera de los estadios, hoteles, restaurantes, sitios turisticos, parques, bares, discotecas, etc, etc;
> 
> 6.- Servicios sociales: Debemos ampliar los servicios sociales como los Hospitales y clinicas para beneficio de todos los Peruanos y turistas. Tenemos que darles a los turistas la mayor facilidad para que el Mundial sea un suceso, asi que por ejemplo tendreiamos que espander el servicio de Policia de Turistas (que sepan 4 idiomas como minimo, igual como en Francia) para asistir a los turistas y Peruanos (en caso de cualquier tipo de emergencia).
> 
> 7.- Educar a la poblacion, para que la imagen del pais sea muy buena [esto incluiria la eliminacion (o casi eliminacion total) de todo tipo de delincuencia], ya que si los turistas reciben buen trato y pasan un muy buen rato, entonces lo mas seguro es que ellos recomendaran a sus amistades para que vayan a visitar a nuestro pais. Por ejemplo durante la Copa America 2004, de acuerdo a muchos comentarios el comportamiento de la poblacion y los taxistas fue muy ejemplar incluyendo varios ejemplos en que turistas o miembros de la prensa recuperaron su dinero o equipo perdido.
> 
> 8.- Diversion despues de los Partidos: Buenos sitios para divertirse despues de los partidos. Por ejemplo, restaurantes, visita a museos, buenos locales para bailar (discotecas), bares, casinos, etc, etc);
> 
> 9.- Buenos Estadios: Todos los estadios tienen que remodelarse (o construir nuevos estadios) con todas las comodidades posibles (butacas, iluminación, techos, baños, restaurantes, etc), de acuerdo a la requesitos de la FIFA.
> 
> En mi opinion personal seria mejor si los estadios se ubiquen en zonas completamente abiertas para facilitar el transito de personas que asisten al estadio (el transporte a los estadios deben de ser incorporados para obtener una solucion completa). Por ejemplo, a mi me da la impression de que el Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo esta algo congestionado, ya que tiene el coliseo y la piscina en sus alrededores, asi que en situaciones como esta me parece que seria mejor que construyan un estadio nuevo.
> 
> Y de acuerdo a los requisitos que mencione, Yo sugiero las siguientes ciudades para ser sedes:
> 
> Piura, Chiclayo, Trujillo, Iquitos, Chimbote, Lima, Ica, Arequipa (que se encuentra a 2,335 msnm), Tacna, y Pucallpa.
> 
> Otras ciudades que tambien podrian ser sedes (aqui tenemos que trabajar y negociar con la FIFA) serian: Cusco (se encuentra a 3,399 msnm), Huancayo (se encuentra a 3,249 msnm), y tal ves Cajamarca (se encuentra a 2,720 msnm).
> 
> NOTA: A mi me encantaria de que se juegue tambien en Cusco (tendriamos que trabajar y negociar con la FIFA) pese a que esta a 3,399 msnm. A nuestro pais le ayudaria muchisimo (para promover el turismo) si hay partidos en el Cusco.
> 
> Y si incluimos ciudades como El Callao (se encuentra a 7 msnm), Chachapoyas (se encuentra a 2,335 msnm), Moyobamba (se encuentra a 312 msnm), Tarapoto (se encuentra a 350 msnm), Huanuco (se encuentra a 1,894 msnm), Moquegua (se encuentra a 1,410 msnm), y Puerto Maldonado (se encuentra a 230 msnm), entonces podriamos conseguir un balance mas parejo ya que estariamos incluyendo varias ciudades de la Costa, Sierra, y la Selva.
> 
> Ahora hablando de los estadios, Yo seria de la idea de recomendar lo siguiente:
> 
> Piura:
> Estadio Miguel Grau = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a 50,000 o 60,000 espectadores
> 
> Chiclayo:
> Estadio Capitan Remigio Elías Aguirre Romero (Elias Aguirre) = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a mas de 60,000 a 75,000 espectadores
> 
> Trujillo:
> Estadio Mansiche (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a mas de 60,000 a 80,000 espectadores
> 
> Iquitos:
> Estadio Max Augustin = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a mas de 50,000 a 75,000 espectadores
> 
> Chimbote:
> Estadio Centenario Manuel Rivera Sanchez = Espanderlo de 25,000 espectadores a 50,000
> 
> Lima:
> Estadios Nacional = 50,000 o 60,000 espectadores
> Monumental de Ate = 80,093 espectadores
> Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos = Completar el estadio para una capacidad mayor de 90,000 espectadores
> 
> Ica:
> Nuevo Estadio = 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Arequipa:
> Estadio Monumental de la Universidad Nacional de San Agustin = Espanderlo de 42,500 espectadores a mas de 60,000 a 80,000 espectadores
> 
> Tacna:
> Estadio Jorge Basadre Grohmann (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 23,500 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Pucallpa:
> Estadio Aliardo Soria Pérez (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 15,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Cusco:
> Estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 42,056 espectadores a mas de 50,000 a 60,000 espectadores
> 
> Huancayo:
> Estadio de Huancayo o Cuarto Centenario (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 17,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Cajamarca:
> Estadio Heroes de San Ramon (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 25,000 (Diciembre 2010) espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Callao:
> Estadio Miguel Grau (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 17,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Huanuco:
> Estadio Heraclio Tapia (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 25,000 (Setiembre 2010) espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Moquegua:
> Estadio 25 de Noviembre = Espanderlo de 21,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Moyobamba:
> Estadio IPD de Moyobamba (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 8,000 (2010) espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Tarapoto:
> Estadio Municipal Carlos Vidaurre de Tarapoto (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 5,000 (8,000 en el 201x) espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Chachapoyas:
> Estadio Kuélap (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo de 6,000 espectadores a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> Puerto Maldonado:
> Estadio IPD de Puerto Maldonado (o nuevo estadio) = Espanderlo a 50,000 espectadores
> 
> 
> Bueno esto es lo que pienso y espero con bastante anticipacion saber que es lo que piensan de mis ideas para poder seguir debatiendo este tema (pero) con bastante respeto a todas las sugerencias y puntos de vista.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan


Mira buena tu opinión pero lamento corregirte, la FIFA pide ciudades grandes, y estadios acorde a la cantidad de habitantes.

Puerto Maldonado tiene 92 mil y pico de hab. vas a construir un estadio de 50 mil ahi?? es desproporcionado.
Chachapoyas tiene 20 mil hab. y quieres hacer uno de 50 mil?
Tarapoto tiene 108 mil personas y un estadio de 50 mil??
Moyobamba tiene 71 mil personas y quieres un estadio de 50 mil???

Cajamarca, Huánuco, Moquegua, Cuzco no podrían ser a no ser que se construya un estadio que no este alrededor de casa, puesto que la FIFA lo prohibe, un ejemplo el Morumbí de Sao Paulo para el mundial de Brasil.

En lo referente a Cuzco y Huancayo es inviable puesto que la FIFA prohibe que se juegue partidos oficiales (organizados por ellos) a mas de 2500 msnm, asi que es inviable además de lo ya mencionado arriba.

Olvide yo poner a Pucallpa, lo tomaría como candidato tambien pero con un estadio nuevo.

Y con lo referente a los requisitos que pide la FIFA, eso se trabaja con el gobierno local, el gobierno regional y el gobierno municipal, recordemos que no todo lo ponen ellos pues la FIFA tambien dan una suma considerable multiplicado por 100 ello, asi que sería gasto compartidos con ellos y el gobierno.

Creo que sería bueno organizar un mundial, Europa tiene varios, Asia ya organizó, Norteamérica también, campeones del mundo de Conmebol ya organizaron, Oceanía con Australia creo que le tocará en el 2022, y la comunidad andina nunca a tenido un mundial, excepto Chile pero fue en los 30' asi que como si no contará.

Mira yo propongo hacer un topic para hablar mejor de ello.


----------



## kmikctavo

peruanito said:


> Eso educación. Esperemos a ver como realizamos el Sudamericano del proximo año y como responde.
> 
> Otro un mundial lo vemos muy lejano busquemos una sub 20, un mundial femenino de mujeres y demostremos que estamos para grandes cosas.


concuerdo con Peruanito, ya se hizo un mundial sub17, ahora vayamos por un sub20, un mundial de mayores de futbol femenino, un mundial de clubes, y lanzarnos a lo grande con un mundial para el 2026 o 2030 siendo ya un país con 200 años de historia.

Se supone que en diciembre la FIFA, ojo, ELIGE a los organizadores de los mundiales del 2018 y 2022, postulemos nosotros para el 2026 o 2030 de una vez.


----------



## Lecl74

Mil veces preferible un estadio grande, que estadios pequeños.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*Estadio ...*



Poligono said:


> Muy buena la recopilación de noticias de los diferentes estadios que por hoy se construyen en todo el país, y como todo en la vida unas buenas y otras malas.
> 
> *Se podrían estar inaugurando 2 nuevos estadios este 2010*
> 
> En Huánuco están a full, en una de las notas se lee que piensan inaugurar la tribuna occidente en tan solo poco más de 1 mes, más precisamente el 30 de setiembre.
> 
> En el caso de Cajamarca también hay buenas noticias, se indica que ya se lograron solucionar los problemas y que pronto se estarían reiniciando las obras y que el estadio estaría listo antes de fin de año, claro, habrá que esperar el tiempo señalado para ver si esto se dará como lo indica la nota, pero por lo menos la noticia es esperanzadora. De todos modos, si no se encuentra finalizado para fin de año, muy probablemente este listo para inicios del próximo año, ya que por esos tiempos se realizan los juegos binacionales de Ecuador y Perú justamente en la ciudad de Cajamarca, de ahí una de las razones para la construcción de este nuevo recinto, y los tiempos electoreros seguramente ejercerán presión en las autoridades para concluir la obra.
> 
> Ojala se cumpla con los tiempos programados en ambos casos.
> 
> *Incertidumbre en Huancayo y Sullana*
> 
> La otra cara de la moneda son los estadios de Huancayo y Sullana, en el caso del primero, se están apurando con la instalación de las torres de iluminación, a lo cual hay dudas para estar listas a tiempo para la presentación del Sport Huancayo en la Copa Sudamericana. También hay una nota de inicios de año donde se señala que las 3 tribunas que se piensan construir habrían estado listas para setiembre de este año, pero eso en este momento es algo fuera de la realidad, lo bueno de la nota es que deja ver que se mantiene la idea de la construcción de las tribunas faltantes, pero con las continuas demoras en ese proyecto seguro pasará todavía buen tiempo para verlo realizado.
> 
> El caso de Sullana es lamentable, la obra está paralizada y no hay pronunciamiento de las autoridades, se puede apreciar que algo se ha avanzado con la construcción de las tribunas.


Gracias Poligono.

A mi tambien me gusta leer lo que pones, sin embargo no respondo muy amenudo.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadios del Peru - Mundial de Futbol ?*



kmikctavo said:


> Mira buena tu opinión pero lamento corregirte, la FIFA pide ciudades grandes, y estadios acorde a la cantidad de habitantes.
> 
> Puerto Maldonado tiene 92 mil y pico de hab. vas a construir un estadio de 50 mil ahi?? es desproporcionado.
> Chachapoyas tiene 20 mil hab. y quieres hacer uno de 50 mil?
> Tarapoto tiene 108 mil personas y un estadio de 50 mil??
> Moyobamba tiene 71 mil personas y quieres un estadio de 50 mil???
> 
> Cajamarca, Huánuco, Moquegua, Cuzco no podrían ser a no ser que se construya un estadio que no este alrededor de casa, puesto que la FIFA lo prohibe, un ejemplo el Morumbí de Sao Paulo para el mundial de Brasil.
> 
> En lo referente a Cuzco y Huancayo es inviable puesto que la FIFA prohibe que se juegue partidos oficiales (organizados por ellos) a mas de 2500 msnm, asi que es inviable además de lo ya mencionado arriba.
> 
> Olvide yo poner a Pucallpa, lo tomaría como candidato tambien pero con un estadio nuevo.
> 
> Y con lo referente a los requisitos que pide la FIFA, eso se trabaja con el gobierno local, el gobierno regional y el gobierno municipal, recordemos que no todo lo ponen ellos pues la FIFA tambien dan una suma considerable multiplicado por 100 ello, asi que sería gasto compartidos con ellos y el gobierno.
> 
> Creo que sería bueno organizar un mundial, Europa tiene varios, Asia ya organizó, Norteamérica también, campeones del mundo de Conmebol ya organizaron, Oceanía con Australia creo que le tocará en el 2022, y la comunidad andina nunca a tenido un mundial, excepto Chile pero fue en los 30' asi que como si no contará.
> 
> Mira yo propongo hacer un topic para hablar mejor de ello.



Hola kmikctavo,

Yo estoy de acuerdo con muchos puntos y con casi todo lo que escribiste, sin embargo quiero aclarar algunos puntos.

Mi opinion tiene como base tratar de hacer un Mundial de Futbol para el 2034 o 2038, ya que la FIFA le va a otorgar el Mundial de 2026 a Uruguay y Argentina con motivo de celebrar los primeros 100 años de Copa Mundial.

NOTA: El primer Mundial de Futbol fue en Uruguay en el año 1930 con Uryguay y Argentina jugando la final, sin embargo la razon por la cual la celebracion va a ser en el año 2026 es porque ese año le toca hacer el Mundial al continente de las Americas (que consiste en America del Norte, Centro America, Y Sudamerica o America del Sur).

Sobre tu punto acerca de que no se puede justificar un estadio de 50,000 espectadores para las ciudades de Puerto Maldonado, Chachapoyas, Tarapoto, Y Moyobamba, en este momento si tienes razon. Sin embargo, para los años 2034 o 2038 esas ciudades no van a tener la misma poblacion que tienen ahora.

Es algo muy claro (para todos los Peruanos) que Lima no es todo el Peru (y eso que Yo soy Limeño). Y si el Peru y sus gobernantes de verdad quieren ver seguir progresando a nuestro pais, entonces no queda mas remedio que descentralizar fuera de Lima (los recursos economicos, trabajos, gobierno, etc, etc.) y aumentar las inversiones sobre todo en las provincias.

Una de las regiones donde mas se va a inverter en el futuro, seguro que va a ser en los departamentos de Amazonas (Chachapoyas), San Martin (Moyobamba y Tarapoto), Huanuco, Loreto (Iquitos), y Madre de Dios (Puerto Maldonado). Y a consequencia de esa inversion, la poblacion de esa region y ciudades va a aumentar y entonces si se podra justificar estadios mas grandes para esas ciudades.

NOTA: Yo tambien creo que las inversiones van a aumentar en todos los departamentos como Pasco, Huancavelica, Ayacucho, Apurimac (Abancay y Andahuaylas), etc, sin embargo debido a las reglas de la FIFA, Yo dudo de que se pueda hacer sedes para un mundial en esas ciudades (pero los estadios y la infraestructura se pueden ampliar de acuerdo a las necesidades de esas ciudades).

Sobre tu punto acerca de las ciudades de Cajamarca, Huánuco, Moquegua, Cusco, si tienes toda la razon. Las autoridades de esas ciudades tendrian que hacer estadios nuevos o desocupar las areas alrededor de los estadios para cumplir con las reglas FIFA.

Sobre lo que dices referente a los requisitos que pide la FIFA, haces muy buenas observaciones que los gobiernos tendran que poner atencion, si se deciden a hacer un mundial.

Tan solo una correccion. El Mundial de Chile fue en 1962.

Sobre lo que propones de hacer un topic para hablar mejor de ello, vas a crear un foro nuevo?

Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo con Peruanito, ya se hizo un mundial sub17, ahora vayamos por un sub20, un mundial de mayores de Futbol Femenino, un mundial de clubes, y finalmente un Mundial de Futbol para el 2034 o 2038.

Bueno kmikctavo, me despido por el momento, ha sido un placer conversar contigo, y espero de que tengas un muy buen dia.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## royer86

alguien sabe como va la construccion del nuevo Estadio Monumental Universidad Andina de Juliaca o Estadio Monumental de la UANCV.

El Estadio Monumental Universidad Andina de Juliaca o Estadio Monumental de la UANCV está ubicado en la ciudad universitaria de la Universidad Andina Néstor Cáceres Velásquez de la ciudad de Juliaca, Departamento de Puno, Perú. Tendrá una capacidad de 40.000 espectadores, al finalizar su contrucción a mediados del 2012 [1]
En mayo del 2007 el rector de la Universidad Andina Néstor Cáceres Velásquez Juan Luque Mamani dio por inicio las obras del futuro estadio con un diseño muy moderno según se apreciaba en la maqueta. Su construcción se realizaran por etapas de un año cada una, serán 5 en total, para su conclusión.
El estadio contará con 2 bandejas en las zonas de la platea (oriente y occidente), en la tribuna de occidente, se estará construyendo una sala de conferencias, un tópico, y una sala VIP, mientras que en la tribuna de oriente podrán instalarse las ligas deportivas de la ciudad universitaria.
En cuanto al gramado, este será de cesped natural, con dos camerinos totalmente equipados, así como vestuarios para árbitros, el sistema de aspersión será moderno, así como el sistema de drenaje. La primera etapa está culminada, la cual consiste en la realización de la malla olímpica, la pista atlética y el gramado de juego

osea habra otro estadio de primera en provincia.

alguien sabe como van los avances, pongan imagenes como van construyendo el estadio, desde la primera piedra o la maqueta de el Estadio Monumental Universidad Andina de Juliaca (Estadio Monumental de la UANCV )... imagenes :dizzy:


----------



## cesarsimplemente

sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> Yo he estado siguiendo esta discussion y creo que me gustaria dar mi opinion (o mis $ 0.02 como dicen por aca).
> 
> Yo creo que si deberiamos pensar estrategicamente para el buen futuro de nuestro pais (y no solo del Futbol).
> 
> Acerca de que si deberian aumentar la capacidad de todos los estadios, Yo estoy de acuerdo de aumentar la capacidad ya que para progresar no queda mas remedio que espander la capacidad de nuestros estadios (de acuerdo a las necesidades y ambiciones de nuestra poblacion en cada una de las ciudades delPeru).
> 
> Sobre como solucionar el problema de asistencia, Yo creo que habria que trabajar con los clubes, las barras, la Policia, y la prensa para volver a crear el ambiente necesario que permita el retorno de las familias. Por ejemplo, Eliminacion de la delincuencia, Multar a las personas que hablan grocerias o malas palabras (esto seria una buena forma de generar recursos economicos extras para las ciudades, nuestro pais, y para volvernos a tratar con respeto), Eliminacion en la prensa de articulos provocativos, No permitir que los jugadores hablen grocerias cuando los entrevistan, etc, etc).
> 
> Yo creo que nosotros deberiamos de seguir el ejemplo de Brasil o Mexico. A mi me gustaria cambiar la forma del campeonato (Yo dire mas acerca de este tema en otra oportunidad) para que haiga cuatro grupos (cada grupo con 12 equipos), asi se podria aumentar la capacidad de espectadores al aumentar el numero de equipos (en especial de provincias), tomando en cuenta de hacer todo lo possible para incluir equipos que sean completamente identificados con las ciudades que van a representar (por ejemplo, el Club Atletico Miguel Grau de Piura, Carlos A. Manucci de Trujillo, etc, etc), y que van a explotar la rivalidad deportiva (aqui me refiero a rivalidad pero de forma positiva) que existe entre varias ciudades (por ejemplo, un equipo de Trujillo vs. un equipo de Chiclayo).
> 
> Ahora volviendo a un posible Mundial, como ya lo han dicho, la FIFA pide bastantes requisitos para hacer un Mundial, y si somos Inteligentes, todos deberiamos apoyar esa idea ya que nos daria una tremenda oportunidad para arreglar (o mejorar) toda la infraestructura del pais (no solo los estadios).
> 
> Sobre la eleccion de ciudades candidatas para ser sedes, estas deben de ser escogidas de forma estrategica que incluya los siguientes requisitos:
> 
> 1ero, Acceso facil hacia otra ciudad sede (transporte); 2do, Capacidad y calidad (de servicio) Hotelero; 3ero, Buena cantidad, capacidad y calidad de restaurantes; 4to, Actividades extras; 5to, Seguridad Policial; 6to, Servicios sociales; 7mo, Educar a la poblacion para que la imagen del pais sea muy buena; 8vo, Diversion despues de los Partidos; 9vo, Buenos estadios.
> .
> .
> .
> .


Excelente todos los puntos que mencionas, los comparto plenamente, que bueno que los escribiste todos. Sólo estoy en desacuerdo con algunas ciudades para un posible mundial en el Perú.

Felicitaciones por pensar en grande y ser ambicioso con el futuro de nuestro país.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

peruanito said:


> Eso educación. Esperemos a ver como realizamos el Sudamericano del proximo año y como responde.
> 
> Otro un mundial lo vemos muy lejano busquemos una sub 20, un mundial femenino de mujeres y demostremos que estamos para grandes cosas.


Concuerdo contigo, un Mundial de Fútbol de Mayores está muy lejano (2034), pero deberíamos planificarlo desde ya. 
Por ahora busquemos un Mundial sub 20 masculino, y un Mundial Femenino de Mayores.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

sid1_2k8 said:


> Mi opinion tiene como base tratar de hacer un Mundial de Futbol para el 2034 o 2038, ya que la FIFA le va a otorgar el Mundial de 2026 a Uruguay y Argentina con motivo de celebrar los primeros 100 años de Copa Mundial.


Cuando inicié hace un par de días este debate, comencé escribiendo sobre la necesidad de tener un GRAN PROYECTO MUNDIAL DE FÚTBOL EN PERÚ para el futuro (quizás pensando en el 2034 o 2038), que básicamente consiste en la realización de proyectos de construcción de Estadios en las diferentes ciudades del país y que cumplan con los requisistos que pide la FIFA. PLantié que los proyectos deben contemplar como mínimo una capacidad de 50 mil personas y muchos criticaban esta idea alegando que era mucha capacidad.

Conforme han ido posteando veo que no son pocos los que comparten mi idea. El Perú está creciendo, DEMOGRÁFICAMENTE Y ECONÓMICAMENTE y tenemos que pensar en grande para realizar cosas grandes.

Dado que este tema es Estadio Peruanos, y estamos escribiendo más sobre otros proyectos, propongo la creación de los sgtes. temas en la sección que sea pertinente (creo que en Debate Urbano):

- INFRAESTRUCTURA DEPORTIVA MUNDIAL FIFA PERU 2038 - proyectos (fecha variable)
Qué hacer para tener estadios grandes y bonitos de aqui a 20 años?

- CAMPEONATOS DE FUTBOL EN EL PERU
Hemos hablado que el campeonato local no lleva gente a los estadios, debatamos como podríamos mejorar eso. Tenemos ejemplos de las Ligas europeas, o de algunos países como México, Argentina o Brasil. QUe debemos imitar? Seguir con la COPA CMD y COPA PERU. Crear una COPA DEL INCA, COPAS REGIONALES, etc, hay mucho por debatir.

- CONSTRUCCIÓN DEL PRIMER ESTADIO OLÍMPICO DEL PERÚ
Como sabemos, el Perú carece de Estadio Olímpico de 8 carriles aprobado por la Federación de Atletismo. Sin él no se puede hacer competencias grandes como Olimpiadas, Panamericanos, Sudamericanos, porque sería una verguenza si se nos dan la sede de un Panamericano y el atletismo se hace en la Videna. Objetivo: tener un Estadio Olímpico de 100 mil aprox. y llevar al Perú a ser referencia en infraestructura en atletismo en Sudamérica.

Abrazos


----------



## peruanito

cesarsimplemente said:


> Concuerdo contigo, un Mundial de Fútbol de Mayores está muy lejano (2034), pero deberíamos planificarlo desde ya.
> Por ahora busquemos un Mundial sub 20 masculino, y un Mundial Femenino de Mayores.


Hasta que por fin llegamos a un acuerdo, Vamos progresando.:banana:


----------



## bret hart

*bueno yo tambien tengo esa duda de k paso con el estadio de juliaca , pero tb este año el presidente de valljgo dijo que para julio ya estaria la maqueta del nuevo estadio de club cesar vallejo y ademas tb como va la contrucion de estadio alfonso ugarte de chilca que se esta cosntruyendo para 30 mil personas ...

saludos para todos*


----------



## kmikctavo

sid1_2k8 said:


> Hola kmikctavo,
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con muchos puntos y con casi todo lo que escribiste, sin embargo quiero aclarar algunos puntos.
> 
> Mi opinion tiene como base tratar de hacer un Mundial de Futbol para el 2034 o 2038, ya que la FIFA le va a otorgar el Mundial de 2026 a Uruguay y Argentina con motivo de celebrar los primeros 100 años de Copa Mundial.
> 
> NOTA: El primer Mundial de Futbol fue en Uruguay en el año 1930 con Uryguay y Argentina jugando la final, sin embargo la razon por la cual la celebracion va a ser en el año 2026 es porque ese año le toca hacer el Mundial al continente de las Americas (que consiste en America del Norte, Centro America, Y Sudamerica o America del Sur).
> 
> Sobre tu punto acerca de que no se puede justificar un estadio de 50,000 espectadores para las ciudades de Puerto Maldonado, Chachapoyas, Tarapoto, Y Moyobamba, en este momento si tienes razon. Sin embargo, para los años 2034 o 2038 esas ciudades no van a tener la misma poblacion que tienen ahora.
> 
> Es algo muy claro (para todos los Peruanos) que Lima no es todo el Peru (y eso que Yo soy Limeño). Y si el Peru y sus gobernantes de verdad quieren ver seguir progresando a nuestro pais, entonces no queda mas remedio que descentralizar fuera de Lima (los recursos economicos, trabajos, gobierno, etc, etc.) y aumentar las inversiones sobre todo en las provincias.
> 
> Una de las regiones donde mas se va a inverter en el futuro, seguro que va a ser en los departamentos de Amazonas (Chachapoyas), San Martin (Moyobamba y Tarapoto), Huanuco, Loreto (Iquitos), y Madre de Dios (Puerto Maldonado). Y a consequencia de esa inversion, la poblacion de esa region y ciudades va a aumentar y entonces si se podra justificar estadios mas grandes para esas ciudades.
> 
> NOTA: Yo tambien creo que las inversiones van a aumentar en todos los departamentos como Pasco, Huancavelica, Ayacucho, Apurimac (Abancay y Andahuaylas), etc, sin embargo debido a las reglas de la FIFA, Yo dudo de que se pueda hacer sedes para un mundial en esas ciudades (pero los estadios y la infraestructura se pueden ampliar de acuerdo a las necesidades de esas ciudades).
> 
> Sobre tu punto acerca de las ciudades de Cajamarca, Huánuco, Moquegua, Cusco, si tienes toda la razon. Las autoridades de esas ciudades tendrian que hacer estadios nuevos o desocupar las areas alrededor de los estadios para cumplir con las reglas FIFA.
> 
> Sobre lo que dices referente a los requisitos que pide la FIFA, haces muy buenas observaciones que los gobiernos tendran que poner atencion, si se deciden a hacer un mundial.
> 
> Tan solo una correccion. El Mundial de Chile fue en 1962.
> 
> Sobre lo que propones de hacer un topic para hablar mejor de ello, vas a crear un foro nuevo?
> 
> Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo con Peruanito, ya se hizo un mundial sub17, ahora vayamos por un sub20, un mundial de mayores de Futbol Femenino, un mundial de clubes, y finalmente un Mundial de Futbol para el 2034 o 2038.
> 
> Bueno kmikctavo, me despido por el momento, ha sido un placer conversar contigo, y espero de que tengas un muy buen dia.
> 
> Saludos,
> Yvan


Hola sid1_2k8, gracias por comentar mi post, mira eso de lo que la FIFA le va a dar el mundial del 2030 a Argentina-Uruguay no lo creo viables sabes, según leí en la FIFA no estan de acuerdo en que dos países compartan las sedes de un mundial puesto que se tendrían que dar otorgar 2 cupos directos en al mundial, miren las candidaturas actuales de España-Portugal y Belgica-Holanda.

Digo directamente 2030 puesto que ya esta oficializado por conmebol, y no olvides que la FIFA ya no tiene la regla de rotación en los mundiales.
si un continente realiza un mundial debe de esperar 2 años para que vuelva a postular un país de ese mismo continente.
Ejemplo: Brasil organizará el mundial de 2014, ningun país de conmebol podrá presentar su candidatura como (como lo es actualmente) a los mundiales 2018 y 2022 pero si para los mundiales del 2026 en adelante. Esta decisión se tomo antes del mundial de Sudáfrica, por eso Inglaterra y otros países europeos postula para los 2 próximos mundiales, ojalá se me entieda.

Mira actualmente Uruguay tiene 3 millones de habitantes, para 2030 pongamoles 6 0 7 millones, no alcanza ni a Lima en población, creo yo que si podria ser viable que en el 2026 0 2030 se haga un mundial en el Perú

Recordemos el enfoque económico que dice que el Perú posiblemente para su bicentenario sea ya un país desarrollado (oséa 2021) si nos proyectamos al 2026 o 2030 no crees que sea posible.

Siguiendo con el tema de estadios, de que serviría que en esas ciudades se tengan estadios de esa capacidad y diseños vaguardistas si no llegan al fútbol profesional.

Yo creo que estadio asi como este seria ideal para esas ciudades (de 20 o 30 mil personas):




Yo le doy mas énfasis a Lima, Callao, Ica, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Chimbote, Piura, Arequipa, Tacna, Iquitos y Arequipa pues son ciudades con un buen arraigo por el futbol.
Además en ellos el tema de transporte sería más viable puesto serían en ciudades del norte, y sur del país excepto Iquitos y se podrian hacer trenes bala, ampliar a 3 o 4 carriles la panamerica para conectar a Colombia, Ecuador, Venezuela y por el sur a Chile, Argentina, Uruguay y Paraguay, esta la interoceánica (habiendo 2 lados uno por Loreto y otro por Madre de Dios) que puede conectarnos con Brasil.

Y ps un con lo referente a un nuevo topic, pues que un moderador cree un uno topic para debatir mejor este tema.

.·.sería espectacular ver un panamericano de la juventud y una olimpiada de la juventud en un estadio de San marcos remodelado.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Ya habia un tema de organizar un mundial en Perú, sólo que no sé por qué lo cerraron.


----------



## Poligono

invasorzim said:


> ^^ Ya habia un tema de organizar un mundial en Perú, sólo que no sé por qué lo cerraron.


^^ Eso iba a decir, aquí está el link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156289
Y aquí lo que propuse en ese thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156289&page=7

Y creo que mejor se debió haber abierto en debate urbano, quizás pueda pasársele a esa sección y reabrirse con algún ajuste al nombre, sería cuestión de comunicarse con la moderación.


----------



## Poligono

*Aliardo Soria - Pucallpa*

Aquí pongo 3 imágenes del estadio pucallpino. De por si no son nada del otro mundo, pero en ellas se puede apreciar la publicidad que el gobierno de esa región hace sobre el futuro estadio, se puede ver una maqueta de lo que sería el futuro Aliardo Soria.


----------



## Poligono

*Estadio de… ¿La Oroya?*










^^ Hace buen tiempo encontré esta foto de un estadio nuestro pero no se indicaba de que ciudad era, el equipo que aparece es el Mina San Vicente, que es un equipo con cierta historia en el centro del país, por lo que hace suponer que se trate de algún estadio de esa zona. Lo que llama la atención es la buena capacidad que demuestra este estadio a juzgar por la imagen. Pues bien, me atrevería a decir que se trata del estadio de La Oroya, pues aquí en esta imagen satelital de abajo se puede apreciar que guarda una semejanza enorme.










A ver si alguien lo puede confirmar.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm el ultimo estadio esta bien feo


----------



## karlosystem

*estadio de pucallpa*



Poligono said:


> Aquí pongo 3 imágenes del estadio pucallpino. De por si no son nada del otro mundo, pero en ellas se puede apreciar la publicidad que el gobierno de esa región hace sobre el futuro estadio, se puede ver una maqueta de lo que sería el futuro Aliardo Soria.


a mi entender a pocas meses de las elecciones y donde cualquier autoridad politica desea reelegirse todo vale por captar la atencion de sus ciudadanos..


----------



## Luis2008

cesarsimplemente said:


> Peruanito, creo que tu no entiendes la diferencia entre la palabra PROYECTO y la palabra OBRA REALIZADA.
> 
> En un PROYECTO tu planificas todo lo que vas a construir en el futuro, dentro de eso está tooodo lo que has mencionado, buena iluminación, butacas, techo si es necesario, pantallas LED, sistemas masivos de transporte (tiene que haber una buena estación fuera del estadio), camerines, cancha natural, lugar para prensa, posición de 32 cámaras de TV, estacionamiento para carros, zona de restaurantes, etc, etc, etc. Eso se llama hacer un proyecto, planificar algo.
> 
> Ahora, la realización de la OBRA se puede realizar en varias etapas, siempre siguiendo el proyecto original. Supongos que sea así: PRIMERA ETAPA: Buscar un lugar adecuado en una ciudad, excavar el terreno, hacer las bases, las columnas, y al final podemos tener un estadio de 20 mil personas, todo con butacas, con cesped natural, y una pantalla LCD, nada mas. SEGUNDA ETAPA: Supongamos que las cosas fueron mejorando en el Perú, más gente está yendo al Estadio, el equipo de la ciudad está metido en la Copa Libertadores y la gente tiene más plata. Eso puede ser el 2015 o el 2025, no lo sabemos, pero en ese momento se desenpolva el proyecto y se termina un Estadio para 40 mil personas, con finos restaurantes y estacionamiento para 500 carros. TERCERA ETAPA: El Perú quiere ser sede del mundial 2034, y presenta a la FIFA el proyecto final de nuestros estadios, les gusta y nos aceptan. ENtonces ahí se termina un estadio para 55 mil, con techo, con 2 LCDs, etc. Eso es lo que pienso.
> 
> Los estadios de Brasil necesitan ser remodelados la mayoría, y construidos en otras ciudades, pero por qué? Porque quizas no lo planificaron antes. Por ejemplo, nadie pensó que el MORUMBI no sería aceptado como sede porque tiene casas muy cerca al Estadio, y hasta ahora no loaceptan, es posible que no se juegue ahí la Copa.
> 
> Te doy otro ejemplo para que entiendas mejor. Imaginemos que tu tienes un terrenito y quieres construir una casa de 5 pisos para bienestar de toda tu familia. Pero en el momento no tienes tanta familia, ni dinero, y construyes 2 pisos no mas. Para la construcción de esos 2 pisos tu tienes que tener el proyecto de los 5 pisos, porque tiene que tener las bases adecuadas. Si no lo haces el dia que tengas plata y quieras construir los pisos, un grupo de ingenieros te van a decir que solo se puede remodelar o improvisar maximo a 3 pisos, y eso no te va a gustar, el resultado se va a ver IMPROVISADO.
> 
> Y para terminar, es verdad que la relación entre número de habitantes de una ciudad y capacidad de su estadio tiene que existir. El Departamento de Moquegua tiene 160 mil habitantes, sería ilógico construir un estadio para 100 mil verdad? Pero creo yo que las 3 ciudades peruanas que superan los 500 000 habitantes deben tener un estadio de 50 mil, por lo menos de aqui a 20 años. Estas ciudades son Arequipa (815 166), Trujillo (790 459) Chiclayo (574 408). Son futuros polos económicos, y se dices no ser centralista, deberías querer que estás ciudades no tenga nada que envidiarle a Lima. Luego siguen ciudades importantes como Piura, Iquitos, Cusco, Chimbote y Huancayo, cuyos habitantes varían entre 300 mil y 450 mil. Algunas de estas ciudades ya tienen buenos estadios, y creo yo que con estadios de mínimo 35 mil ya estaría bueno. Y en Lima, por la cantidad de habitantes, un *proyecto* de un Estadio Olímpico para 100 mil no vendría más. Esto pondría a Lima entre las primeras en Infraestructura para atletismo en Sudamérica.Como gran candidato es usar el terreno del actual estadio de San Marcos.
> 
> Ahora si creo que explique mejor, y no creo que te opongas a mis planteamientos. EN todo caso, cualquier crítica debería venir con una propuesta diferente. Si no te gusta mi idea deberías proponer tu plan para tener buenos estadio de aquí a 20 años y poder ser la sede de algo siquiera.


Huancayo y Piura, ya apasaron el medio millón de habitantes, en eso estas desactualizado amiguito.hno::nuts:


----------



## LEOQUIROZ

karlosystem said:


> a mi entender a pocas meses de las elecciones y donde cualquier autoridad politica desea reelegirse todo vale por captar la atencion de sus ciudadanos..


Pero ya está aprobado por el MEF la ampliación del estadio de pucallpa, en una opinion anterior puse los datos.

Este año se realizará o iniciará.


----------



## peruanito

Poligono said:


> ^^ Hace buen tiempo encontré esta foto de un estadio nuestro pero no se indicaba de que ciudad era, el equipo que aparece es el Mina San Vicente, que es un equipo con cierta historia en el centro del país, por lo que hace suponer que se trate de algún estadio de esa zona. Lo que llama la atención es la buena capacidad que demuestra este estadio a juzgar por la imagen. Pues bien, me atrevería a decir que se trata del estadio de La Oroya, pues aquí en esta imagen satelital de abajo se puede apreciar que guarda una semejanza enorme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ver si alguien lo puede confirmar.


Buen aporte poligono hace unas semanas coloque esa imagen pues no habia encontrado otra fotoa pesar de buscar mucho por la red. Habia visto algunos videos de este estadio donde se juega la Copa Perú, se veia una gran construcción y la unica foto disponoble era buscando en las satelitales de google, pues al parecer si seria el estadio de la oroya, deducimos por el ambiente, la similitud de las imagenes y por el equipo que se muestra en la foto que es un representante constante de chanchamayo a nivel junin


----------



## kokofett

Interesante el debate sobre estadios para el pais. Si bien todos queremos que el Peru tenga buenos estadios y de gran capacidad, creo que primeramente deberia analizarse si la realidad lo amerita.Hay que tener presente que cuando se piensa en hacer un estadio, tambien se debe pensar en el mantenimiento y gasto de administracion del mismo. De donde sale el dinero para ello? del uso que se le de al estadio, es decir debe pagarse solo. Por que sino , seria el IPD o el gobierno regional o municipal(dependiendo quien mando a construirlo) quien asume ese gasto a desmedro de direccionar ese dinero en gastos mas necesarios. Un ejemplo claro el Soccer City de Johanesburgo, La FIFA practicamente obligo a construir ese estadio y ahora los sudafricanos tienem que desembolsar 2 millones anuales para mantenimiento del escenario y no contar con actividades deportivas que puedan sustenatar o cubrir ese gasto. Direccionando dinero que bien podria ser usado para el benefico de la poblacion que es pobre.
Hay muchas propuestas en provincia y ojala lo usen para fines deportivos, sinon luego, por no tener mayor competencia atletica o futbolistica, usen esos estadios para conciertos folkloricos , cumbiamberos, o fiestas patronales.


----------



## Poligono

*El fantasma del Delle Alpi*

Particularmente desde siempre me gustó el estadio de la ciudad de Turín, el Delle Alpi, desde muy chico en que lo vi en imágenes me dejó impresionado, principalmente por toda la estructura de su techo.

Aquí unas poquitas fotos de este maravilloso estadio que físicamente ya no existe, pero que su espíritu, esa alma propia que tiene cada recinto no desaparecerá, ya que en el mismo lugar se construye ya el nuevo estadio de la Juventus, claro ya no será el mismo, pero siempre mantendrá parte de su esencia.


























Y este será el nuevo estadio de la Juventus, llamado ahora Giovanni Agnelli:








Y un video:






Sí, ya sé que no es un estadio peruano, pero aprovecho este espacio para expresar un deseo que lógicamente tiene que ver con nuestros estadios. 

Y es que ya que en cuestión de techos en estadios estamos en pañales, me pregunto primero de una manera realista cuáles serían los diseños que podrían en un futuro cercano empezar a construirse.

Y mi deseo es que me gustaría ver una techumbre parecida o por qué no idéntica al del Delle Alpi, en alguno de nuestros estadios, quizá como una manera de homenaje a este ya extinto pero mítico estadio, yo creo que le caería muy bien al Olímpico San Marcos, al Mansiche de Trujillo, al Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo, al Miguel Grau del Callao y hasta al de Huancayo, ya que todos son de formato olímpico.

Cualquiera de esos estadios con ese techo del Delle Alpi se vería majestuoso, y le podríamos poner como Chaplin el estadio De los Andes.

post 600​


----------



## Poligono

karlosystem said:


> a mi entender a pocas meses de las elecciones y donde cualquier autoridad politica desea reelegirse todo vale por captar la atencion de sus ciudadanos..


Como ya lo dijeron, el estadio ya está en proyecto por lo que se ha mostrado en este mismo thread.



peruanito said:


> Buen aporte poligono hace unas semanas coloque esa imagen pues no habia encontrado otra fotoa pesar de buscar mucho por la red. Habia visto algunos videos de este estadio donde se juega la Copa Perú, se veia una gran construcción y la unica foto disponoble era buscando en las satelitales de google, pues al parecer si seria el estadio de la oroya, deducimos por el ambiente, la similitud de las imagenes y por el equipo que se muestra en la foto que es un representante constante de chanchamayo a nivel junin


Yo también estoy casi seguro que lo es.


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu que chevere el estadio de la juventus


----------



## McVier

Jajajaja y yo que cuando vi asi de pasada la foto de Turin, dije Perú !! No lo puedo creer, pero no, volvi a la realidad... Jajaja.

Simpatico el estadio de Pucallpa.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

Luis2008 said:


> Huancayo y Piura, ya apasaron el medio millón de habitantes, en eso estas desactualizado amiguito.hno::nuts:


Me imagino que ya deben estar bordeando el medio millón de habitantes. Sin embargo según el censo 2007 Huancayo tenía 330 mil y Piura 450 mil.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

Poligono said:


> Particularmente desde siempre me gustó el estadio de la ciudad de Turín, el Delle Alpi, desde muy chico en que lo vi en imágenes me dejó impresionado, principalmente por toda la estructura de su techo.
> 
> Aquí unas poquitas fotos de este maravilloso estadio que físicamente ya no existe, pero que su espíritu, esa alma propia que tiene cada recinto no desaparecerá, ya que en el mismo lugar se construye ya el nuevo estadio de la Juventus, claro ya no será el mismo, pero siempre mantendrá parte de su esencia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y este será el nuevo estadio de la Juventus, llamado ahora Giovanni Agnelli:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, ya sé que no es un estadio peruano, pero aprovecho este espacio para expresar un deseo que lógicamente tiene que ver con nuestros estadios.
> 
> Y es que ya que en cuestión de techos en estadios estamos en pañales, me pregunto primero de una manera realista cuáles serían los diseños que podrían en un futuro cercano empezar a construirse.
> 
> Y mi deseo es que me gustaría ver una techumbre parecida o por qué no idéntica al del Delle Alpi, en alguno de nuestros estadios, quizá como una manera de homenaje a este ya extinto pero mítico estadio, yo creo que le caería muy bien al Olímpico San Marcos, al Mansiche de Trujillo, al Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo, al Miguel Grau del Callao y hasta al de Huancayo, ya que todos son de formato olímpico.
> 
> Cualquiera de esos estadios con ese techo del Delle Alpi se vería majestuoso, y le podríamos poner como Chaplin el estadio De los Andes.
> 
> post 600​




NO me explico cómo es que en algunos países desmuelen estadiazos para construir otro. Cuál será el verdadero motivo? Pasó con Wembley, con uno de los EEUU tb, y ahora con el de la JUVE. Económicamente debe ser rentable.
Si fuese Perú, todo mundo se opondría a la demolición de estadio simbólicos como el Nacional, Matute o el Garcilaso de Cusco.​


----------



## RoVi

^^ creo que no se opondrían si es que después construyen un buen estadio.


----------



## luchop

Estadios Peruanos muchachos


----------



## peruanito

me gusta el estadio pucallpino asi como esta se ve agradable


----------



## MicroX

skyperu34 said:


> Maqueta del actual Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo, 25 000 espectadores... Para recordar...


fuente? autor? fotografo?



peruanito said:


>


fuente? autor? fotografo?



pedro1011 said:


> El Elías Aguirre me hizo famoso por un día. Cuando Andina publicó esta espectacular foto en su web, fui (modestia aparte) uno de los primeros en verla y difundirla. Lo primero que hice fue mandarla a World Stadiums. Luego la mandé al IPD, en un e-mail en el que pedía que se publicara más fotos de los estadios, pues se avecinaba la Copa América y no había material, que era necesario sobre todo para los extranjeros, que querían conocer nuestras canchas.
> El asunto es que, no sé cómo, la foto corrió de aquí para allá y apareció un domingo, junto con mi nombre, en plena página central del suplemento Todo Deporte de El Comercio. Fue justo el día de un partido de la selección por las eliminatorias (Perú-Brasil en el Monumental, si no me equivoco), así que hubo una amplia difusión. Me dedicaron todo un artículo a mí y a la foto, que apareció grande y espectacular. Fui famoso por un día. :lol:
> El artículo comenzaba con: "el fútbol es uno de los grandes amores de Pedro (y mi apellido)". Eso me hizo matar de risa, pues si bien el fútbol me gusta, no es para tanto.
> Por eso siempre recuerdo con cariño el Elías Aguirre, en mi opinión, uno de los estadios provincianos con mejor arquitectura, y que además tiene bastante espacio para crecer.
> 
> PD: la foto, que es de alta resolución, la tenía en tamaño gigante. Lamentablemente, no sé cómo se me perdió, y sólo me quedé con la que se ve arriba, y con la que sigue (que sí pude conservar en su formato original, que es aún mayor que éste):


Hola pedro, queria saber que licensing tiene las imagenes del elias aguirre. y si tienes el periodico que publico tu imagen.

y sobre todo como llegaste a tomar esa imagen panoramica...te subiste a un helicoptero o que?

gracias


----------



## invasorzim

cesarsimplemente said:


> NO me explico cómo es que en algunos países desmuelen estadiazos para construir otro. Cuál será el verdadero motivo? Pasó con Wembley, con uno de los EEUU tb, y ahora con el de la JUVE. Económicamente debe ser rentable.
> Si fuese Perú, todo mundo se opondría a la demolición de estadio simbólicos como el Nacional, Matute o el Garcilaso de Cusco.


En el caso de Europa varios estadios con pista atlética son demolidos para convertirlos a estadios netamente de futbol, como pasó con el Wembley y el estadio Delle Alpi y lo que están haciendo en Alemania con los estadios del Bremen y el Stuttgart, que están siendo remodelados para pasar de estadios con pista atlética a estadios netamente de futbol (se hunde la cancha, se demuelen las populares que tienen forma curva y las vuelven a levantar pegadas a la cancha). En EEUU ahí si no sé por qué se demuelen estadios así como si nada, han demolido estadios de futbol americano y beisbol para construir estadios más modernos pero que siguen destinados al mismo uso y la misma capacidad. Si les sobra la plata ya es roche de cada dueño.

Por otro lado no se a que viene tu apreciación sobre el Nacional, Matute o el Garcilaso, al contrario, muchos hubieran preferido que el Nacional lo hagan desde cero (y lo hubieran convertido netamente para futbol), el Garcilaso tampoco tuvo oposición para convertirlo a estadio de futbol, mientras que con Matute hasta ahora los hinchas esperan la ampliación que la están haciendo demasiado larga.


----------



## peruanito

Esta foto del estadio IPD de Huancavelica simplemente me parecio impresionante


----------



## MicroX

gracias a la imagenes de RoVi












Inyector said:


> Chequeando wikipedia, veo que han colgado una foto del estadio de San Marcos que le tomé hace un tiempo. Todo bien salvo que no ponen que fue tomada por mi persona.


En el futuro, tendrias que publicar tus imagenes en algun sitio como Flickr bajo una licencia creative commons (flickr te da la facilidad de hacer esto) donde la imagen se puede poner en Wikipedia bajo la condicion que siempre tienen que poner el nombre del autor, que seria usted. No tienes que usar tu nombre verdadero, podria ser un pseudonimo que pones en flickr como Inyector.

en flickr siempre veo varias fotos de estadios peruanos muy, muy buenas pero lamentablemente no siempre estan debajo un creative commons license. recomiendo que en vez de subirlas a imageshack o photobucket lo hagan a travez de flickr y darle un creative commons license para que las imagenes se difundan mejor a travez de la web.

por ejemplo, la imagen de pedro del elias aguirre no se podria poner en wikipedia porque no se sabe si pedro puso un copyright a su imagen.

dicho sea de paso, cual fue esa imagen de la san marcos que aparecio en wikipedia.
gracias


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm a la unsa ya deberian ponerle butacas


----------



## romanito

Bastante agradable ese ultimo estadio.


----------



## cesarsimplemente

invasorzim said:


> En el caso de Europa varios estadios con pista atlética son demolidos para convertirlos a estadios netamente de futbol, como pasó con el Wembley y el estadio Delle Alpi y lo que están haciendo en Alemania con los estadios del Bremen y el Stuttgart, que están siendo remodelados para pasar de estadios con pista atlética a estadios netamente de futbol (se hunde la cancha, se demuelen las populares que tienen forma curva y las vuelven a levantar pegadas a la cancha). En EEUU ahí si no sé por qué se demuelen estadios así como si nada, han demolido estadios de futbol americano y beisbol para construir estadios más modernos pero que siguen destinados al mismo uso y la misma capacidad. Si les sobra la plata ya es roche de cada dueño.
> 
> Por otro lado no se a que viene tu apreciación sobre el Nacional, Matute o el Garcilaso, al contrario, muchos hubieran preferido que el Nacional lo hagan desde cero (y lo hubieran convertido netamente para futbol), el Garcilaso tampoco tuvo oposición para convertirlo a estadio de futbol, mientras que con Matute hasta ahora los hinchas esperan la ampliación que la están haciendo demasiado larga.


Hablando de demoliciones, ayer domolieron el Estadio Fonte Nova de Salvador Bahía para construir un estadiazo para Brasil 2014.

He puesto el video del proyecto y demolición en mi blog:
http://todosobrebrasil2014.blogspot.com/

Y hablando de Estadios Peruanos, cúal estadio sería NECESARIA su demolición? Yo quería que el Estadio Nacional fuese demolido para crear uno con más capacidad, un poco más grande con pistas atléticas, pero dado que se stá invirtiendo bastante en su remodelación, creo que se va a quedar así para siempre. Los de Trujillo y Chiclayo, y el de San Marcos, creen que deberían ser demolidos?? O sólo remodelados?


----------



## kokofett

peruanito said:


> Esta foto del estadio IPD de Huancavelica simplemente me parecio impresionante


Se robaron las tribunas :nuts:


----------



## Sam Conor

Y que paso con el estadio de dos tribunas de Huancayo, dijeron que lo iban a terminar creo que para esta sudamericana!creo que ya no la hacen... como siempre ocurré en el Peru dicen una fecha y al final no cumplen...


----------



## royer86

alguien sabe cuando inauguran el Estadio Heraclio Tapia de huanuco donde juega leon, se q hasta ahora esta en remodelacion pero cuando lo terminaran; pongan unas fotos del Estadio Heraclio Tapia


----------



## joelAqp

Sam Conor said:


> Y que paso con el estadio de dos tribunas de Huancayo, dijeron que lo iban a terminar creo que para esta sudamericana!creo que ya no la hacen... como siempre ocurré en el Peru dicen una fecha y al final no cumplen...



Y ya se viene su partido proximamente del sport huancayo... que harán con el estadio?


----------



## peruanito

En mi busqueda de estadio encontre uno más en la pagina del IPD recientemente inaguarado el estadio Moyobamba.
Aqui la nota y la imagen

Moderno coloso deportivo. Con una inversión de tres millones 192 mil nuevos soles, de parte del Instituto Peruano de Deporte, se ha remodelado y modernizado el Estadio Regional IPD Moyobamba, en la calidad región de San Martín, que será inaugurado este sábado 24 de julio.

La obra es posible gracias a la alianza estratégica desarrollada por el Gobierno Regional de San Martín, la Municipalidad Provincial de Moyobamba y el Instituto Peruano del Deporte.

La importante gesta de remodelación ha constado con las obras de construcción de las tribunas, camerinos, baños público, sala de conferencias, oficinas administrativas y ambientes para el alojamiento de deportistas.


Cabe resaltar que el campo será de gras natural y medidas oficiales. 

En la inauguración estarán presentes el Presidente del IPD, Arturo Woodman Pollitt, Presidente del Gobierno Regional de San Martín, William Ríos Trigoso, el Alcalde Provincial de Moyobamba, Telésforo Ramos Huancas.


----------



## peruanito

kokofett said:


> Se robaron las tribunas :nuts:












solo tiene una y otra muy pequeña por oriente


----------



## BUNDESXX

Poligono said:


> Particularmente desde siempre me gustó el estadio de la ciudad de Turín, el Delle Alpi, desde muy chico en que lo vi en imágenes me dejó impresionado, principalmente por toda la estructura de su techo.
> 
> Aquí unas poquitas fotos de este maravilloso estadio que físicamente ya no existe, pero que su espíritu, esa alma propia que tiene cada recinto no desaparecerá, ya que en el mismo lugar se construye ya el nuevo estadio de la Juventus, claro ya no será el mismo, pero siempre mantendrá parte de su esencia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y este será el nuevo estadio de la Juventus, llamado ahora Giovanni Agnelli:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y un video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me acuerdo cuando yo vivia en italia en torino (turin) vivia cerca al estadio delle allpi en corso agnelli ..ese era el estadio de torino un equipo que ahora esta en serie B es un estadiazo y lo remodelaron para los juegos de invierno del 2007 ahora vivo en dinamarca y e tenido la suerte de ver algunos estadios .... san siro.. bernabeu ..k se parecen el olimpico de roma el del paris sg en francia y algunos mas


----------



## RoVi

*Rosas Pampa estrenará iluminación*








El sábado 4 de setiembre a partir de las ocho de la noche, el nuevo estadio Rosas Pampa estrenará su iluminación artificial cuando Sport Áncash reciba al Atlético Torino de Talara en el tercer partido de la segunda rueda de la Segunda División del Fútbol Profesional.

Así lo dio a conocer el presidente del equipo ancashino, José Mallqui, quien a la vez se mostró contento por el último resonante triunfo, de visitante, ante América de Cochahuayco.

"Esperamos que el público llene totalmente el estadio, para lo que las localidades se están poniendo a la venta desde el lunes, de manera que todos puedan colaborar con el equipo, y poder financiar los nuevos refuerzos que nos permitan volver a la primera división" dijo en primicia a Ancash Noticias.

Entretanto mediante un boletin la Asociación Deportiva de Fútbol Profesional, oficializó el partido en el citado recinto deportivo.

El nuevo estadio cuenta con cuatro grandes torres que soportan 16 reflectores cada uno y le dan una sensación de estar de día, tal como se comprobó ya hace cuatro semanas, cuando la firma constructora efectuó las pruebas correspondientes.

El Rosas Pampa también será escenario de la conferencia internacional de Miguel Angel Cornejo, el próximo 13 de setiembre, cuyas localidades también se vienen agotando.

www.ancashnoticias.com

*Fuente: http://segundaperu.blogspot.com/2010/08/rosas-pampa-estrenara-iluminacion.html*


----------



## RoVi

*Material sintético para pista del Torres Belón ya llegó a Puno*

Publicado por Patrick Espejo








El Presidente del Consejo Regional del Deporte IPD-Puno, Lic. Martín Otazú Arana, dio a conocer, que todo el material para la pista atlética del Estadio "Enrique Torres Belón", ya se encuentra en la ciudad de Puno, con lo que se garantiza su culminación de dicha pista atlética.

"Todo el material ya se encuentra internado en los almacenes del estadio, por lo que se garantiza su culminación al 100%; por otro lado cabe mencionar que los trabajos se vienen agilizando para su pronta culminación", enfatizó el titular del IPD Puno.

Es así que la culminación de la pista atlética es una realidad, en la que dentro de poco tiempo estará al servicio de los atletas, para que puedan entrenar; así mismo cabe indicar que será una de las pistas más importantes de las regiones de la zona sur.

*Fuente: http://todomenosfutbol.blogspot.com/2010/08/atletismo-material-sintetico-para-pista.html*


----------



## MicroX

me van a dar un infarto. ponen imagenes de estadios lindos y pienso que los van a construir en peru pero solo son estadios de afuera. ya pues paren de hacer eso.


----------



## peruanito

BUNDESXX said:


> Poligono said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí unas poquitas fotos de este maravilloso estadio que físicamente ya no existe, pero que su espíritu, esa alma propia que tiene cada recinto no desaparecerá, ya que en el mismo lugar se construye ya el nuevo estadio de la Juventus, claro ya no será el mismo, pero siempre mantendrá parte de su esencia.
> Y este será el nuevo estadio de la Juventus, llamado ahora Giovanni Agnelli:
> 
> 
> 
> Es dificil entender que el tema es Estadios Peruanos???. serian tan amables de sacar esas imagenes que no llevan relación con el tema y más confunden a los foristas.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoVi

^^ vamos si leíste todo el post te habrás dado cuenta que Poligono tenia buenas intenciones y creo que solamente confundiría a los que no leen los posts.


----------



## fundicionurbano

ssu pista atletica para e estadio de puno


----------



## Jose Antonio

este thread es de estadios peruanos o de cualquier parte del mundo????


----------



## peruanito

RoVi said:


> ^^ vamos si leíste todo el post te habrás dado cuenta que Poligono tenia buenas intenciones y creo que solamente confundiría a los que no leen los posts.


Poligono aporta mucho en este foro, entiendo la intención aceptable pero invita a otros a hacer lo mismo como a este ultimo que se puso a comentar sobre el estadio mostrado, y deja de lado al tema en mención, ya paso en paginas anteriores.

Pero bueno sigamos con el Tema de Estadio Peruanos. Alguien tiene noticias sobre el estadio de Junin el municipio lanzo el proyecto el 2008 y ya estaba en construccion pero más no se sabe.


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Ni tu te la crees :lol:*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

La mejor cancha de todo el Peru facil se la lleva el Garcilazo. Ahora el Rosas Pampas le hace la pelea, ojala puedan mantenerla igual.


----------



## Indochine

*El Estadio Nacional (hace 10 años)*









*El Monumental en la actualidad*









El Monumental meses antes de su Inauguracion









por esas fechas un Informe del Lolo









Impresiones del Estadio Monumental por gente de otros paises








link










link


----------



## MicroX

Xtremizta said:


> es q por primera vez quieren sentirse locales en el estadio de Gremco... apuesto q el Comando sonará más fuerte q la trnchera =)


bueno solo demuestras el ignorante que eres


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> El Monumental meses antes de su Inauguracion


Muy buenas imágenes Indochine, sobretodo esta. Sería fantástico tener imágenes panorámicas así de todos nuestros estadios, saludos.


----------



## aqp18

Melgar pal centenario " 2015" tendremos nuestro propio estadio de una capacidad de 80000 personas, esta informacion me lo dio un socio del Melgar que es respetado por las barras del leon.

vamooo Melgar ruMbo al centenario.. 

la chiriisuya "Miraflowww"


----------



## kikethegreat

mkografo said:


> La 'U' reducirá el espacio en el Monumental para los visitantes
> Los cremas toman medidas para la liguilla. Por ejemplo para el clásico, Alianza solo podrá llevar a mil barristas. | Hace 9 horas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faltan tres semanas para que la ‘U’ y Alianza se vean las caras en el primer clásico de la liguilla, en Ate, y la directiva crema ya quiere empezar a ganar el partido. Lo mismo que hicieron Alianza y Cristal en sus estadios, se pretende hacer en el Monumental: determinar solo un espacio, en la tribuna sur, para las barras visitantes.
> 
> Según se pudo saber, personal de Defensa Civil, junto a algunos miembros de la Junta Transitoria, inspeccionarán esta semana el recinto crema, para darle el visto bueno al inicio de los trabajos.
> 
> Más locales que nunca
> Lo que se pretende, con este proyecto, es que las barras rivales, sobre todo las de Alianza y Cristal, solo puedan llevar un máximo de mil barristas al Monumental. Y para ello la dirigencia crema colocará una reja divisoria en un extremo de la tribuna sur [ver la foto]. Todo el espacio restante estará a disposición de los hinchas cremas.
> 
> Ojo por ojo
> El 16 de junio pasado la ‘U’ visitó a Cristal en el San Martín y a la ‘Trinchera Norte’ solo le habilitaron un pequeño espacio, totalmente enrejado, en la tribuna oriente.
> 
> La misma figura se repite desde el año pasado en Matute: Alianza amplió la tribuna occidente de su estadio y para ello tuvo que ‘reducir’ en un 20% la popular Norte. Es decir, menos hinchas cremas cuando se juega un clásico en La Victoria.
> 
> Etiquetas:
> Estadio Monumental
> 
> http://depor.pe/noticia/634350/reducira-espacio-monumental-visitantes


entonces va a haber menos de la mitad de personas en ese estadio, que sonsos jeje


----------



## kikethegreat

Impresiones del Estadio Monumental por gente de otros paises








link

ese post es del 2008 y eso q en ese entonces ya estaba cochino, ahora esta peor, digo no pueden limpiar el estadio? nunca limpian el policarbonato que divide la tribuna de la cancha, y menos los asientos, el marcador casi ni lo prenden el parlante en sur al lado de la pantalla que casi no la prenden se esta callendo, las paredes al costado de la cancha esta descascarada y cochina eso lo vi en el partido entre san martin con deportivo quito, hasta en a tv se ve deberian de cuidar mas ese aspecto porque si bien tienen un buen estadio por la infraestructura no lo tienen en cuidado de este.


----------



## kikethegreat

aqp18 said:


> Melgar pal centenario " 2015" tendremos nuestro propio estadio de una capacidad de 80000 personas, esta informacion me lo dio un socio del Melgar que es respetado por las barras del leon.
> 
> vamooo Melgar ruMbo al centenario..
> 
> la chiriisuya "Miraflowww"


para 80 mil? tu crees? ojala sea cierto, Melgar deberia tener un buen lugar en el campeonato por se la segunda ciudad del pais, se que tienen socios que manejan billete, ojala el proximo año sea asi


----------



## fundicionurbano

Jean_Pierre said:


> La mejor cancha de todo el Peru facil se la lleva el Garcilazo. Ahora el Rosas Pampas le hace la pelea, ojala puedan mantenerla igual.


+1 el dia domingo vi el partido de cobresol que jugaba en su nuevo estadio 25 de noviembre si no me equiboco, cuando inaguraron la cancha parecia una mesa de billar pero ahora la cancha esta llena de huecos y medio pelado por la parte de los arcos mm se nota que no saben cuidar una buena cancha mm a todo esto la de garcilazo es la mejor no solo como se ve sino de como lo mantenienen


----------



## invasorzim

No pues, un estadio de 80 mil para el Melgar? O escucharon mal o son recontra ilusos.

A todo esto, quién es el propietario del estadio Melgar? Sería mejor si el club lo compra y lo remodela a su gusto con tribunas pegadas a la cancha, en vez de construir un estadio desde cero. Para eventos atléticos queda el estadio UNSA, claro que previa remodelación para dejarlo parado.


----------



## mkografo

^^ del IPD, para la Copa America de Perú recuerdo q remodelarón estadios por todo lado solamente en Arequipa no hicieron nada, el IPD deberia remodelar el estadio Melgar tal como lo hicieron en Tacna o Cusco


----------



## peruanito

Rosas Pampa de Noche










Panorama Huaraz


----------



## peruanito

Y el actual estado de la cancha del 25 de noviembre de moquegua


----------



## lobusmarino

BUENA RECOPILACION INDOCHINE!! ..definitivamente uno de los mejores de sudamerica, vieron la maqueta que presentaron para mat(u)te?
..melgar con estadio para 80 000 personas?..
dificil de creer, pero sería interesante para arequipa y a ver si asi apoyan mas a ese club que no me merece estar de media tabla pa bajo


----------



## LEOQUIROZ

Señores... GARCILASO con "S".... no es con "Z", NO!!!

estudien...

INCA GARSILADO DE LA VEGA


----------



## MicroX

Un estadio para 80.000 espectadores para Melgar no es una buena idea.
El 40.000 de la UNSA es suficiente para ellos pero la idea seria que sean dueños de su propio estadio entonces que contruyan uno no mayor a los 35.000 espectadores.

----

Unos detalles del Estadio Monumental.

De: Germán Salazar [mailto:[email protected]]
Enviado el: Jueves, 03 de Abril de 2008 12:34 p.m.
Asunto: RE: [NOTI-PALCOS]: OPINION: CLASICO MONUMENTAL por Phillip Butters

Buenos días:

Soy Germán Salazar, socio de la "U" (Nº 1959-A), además de propietario de palco C-069 y arquitecto que participo en el diseño del Estadio Monumental, al respecto creo que es pertinente aclarar algunos hechos que no son exactos

El contrato para la construcción del Estadio Monumental "U" fue firmado con el Sr. Jorge Nicolini, la zonificación de ese momento era la de Parque Zonal y en su gestión se logro la ley y reglamento de la Ley que permitió la construcción del Estadio Monumental, Alfredo González entro a manejar el Estadio cuando este ya estaba en construcción.

La orientación del Estadio es la que la geografía nos ha dado, es decir que el Norte es el Norte y el Sur el Sur, los arquitectos no podemos cambiar los puntos cardinales, adjuntamos foto aérea con orientación de puntos cardinales obtenida del Google Earth

Sobre los accesos al Estadio, es claro que no hay un plan basico por parte de la organización ni de la Policía, por cierto el plan si existe, y fue hecho por un experto en el tema (Ingº Eduardo Carrillo), sin embargo no es aplicado en ningún evento.

El calculo de evacuación esta hecho y aprobado y permite albergar a las 60,000 personas que ocuparían el Estadio en el anillo perimetral que bordea a las tribunas, de donde se accede a la Av. Javier Prado.

Las áreas de estacionamientos de Palcos Suites no tiene nada que ver con las rutas de evacuación de las tribunas.

La Av. Javier Prado se debe hacer, pero esto no es impedimento para lograr el funcionamiento se espectáculos de primer orden, que ya se han dado en el Estadio (Partidos de Fútbol de la Selección, conciertos), pocos, si es cierto, pero que se pueden hacer también.

El problema del Estadio, no es el por si mismo, ni los vecinos, que tienen todo el derecho de velar por su seguridad, sino de las barras bravas y de la falta de control de la Policía sobre estos, acaso las rutas del Estadio Nacional son mejores o mas anchas que la Av. Javier Prado, se habla del Zanjón, pero alguien se metiera allí, moriría atropellado en el acto, las otras calles son pequeñas y Matute no es mejor, lo que si la Policía considera a sus vecinos menos importantes que los de la Molina, lo cual no considero exacto.

En conclusión el problema es un control a las barras bravas y mientras no se tome el toro por las astas, se tendrán que jugar los partidos en medio de las pampas de San Bartolo, en otros países se ha logrado, debemos imitar esos ejemplos (Inglaterra el caso mas sonado) y solucionar el verdadero problema.

Germán Salazar Bringas
De la Piedra Consultores S.A.C.

From: Fernando Perez-Vargas S. <[email protected]>
Date: 04-abr-2008 3:43
Subject: RE: [NOTI-PALCOS]: Nos Escriben: Detalles de la construcción del Monumental

De mi consideración.

Muy importante participación, de manera que ahora opinaré como es miembro de la CAAI y solo de hechos hasta la fecha que fui Socio.

Arquitecto, lamentablemente nunca tuvimos información de su participación que nos hubiese sido de mucha ayuda para ordenar y de seguro encontrar elementos que que de seguro serían útiles para resolver el tema del uso de nuestro estadio DEL COMPLEJO DEPORTIVO DE LA U.

Hace una correctas referencias al mencionar a nuestro amigo y apreciado Jorge Nicolini, sin embargo por haber estado en la reunión (sin voz ni voto) en que se decidió desde la compra del terreno y se comunicó a los socios, lamentablemente la distribución del diseño, el desarrollo integral dentro del plano espacial, costos y lo que físicamente se ha construido no es lo mismo de lo aprobado Jorge e informado a los Socios, recordándole nuestro respetable Patriarca el Ing. Rafael Quirós recomendó e insistió a todos los asistentes que dado el prestigio, el nombre de la "U" y la responsabilidad ante la comunidad, la obra se realizara cumpliendo estrictamente todas las normas y exigencias del diseño, la normativa de construcción y las leyes y reglamento que se dictaran, comprometiendo a los asistentes que así actuarán: sabias palabras que no están expresadas por la realidad.

Nos indica que participo en el Diseño del estadio lo cual es preciso que nos aclare, fue ¿del estadio?, ¿de los palcos Suites?, del ¿complejo deportivo?, por que como sabemos la obra fue integral y ceñida sólo y exclusivamente a nuestro complejo deportivo EN EL 70% DEL ÁREA ESPACIAL DEL TERRENO OSEA EN 18 MANZANAS.

Otra de las observaciones encontradas eran las referidas a la absurda incorporación de los estacionamientos de propiedad de los futuros palquistas (en ese entonces) como si estas fueran los campos deportivos y cuyo diseño afecta la distribución de áreas y lo que viene tratándose referente a la independización. Situación absolutamente que colisiona con las normas de propiedad horizontal. A nadie se le ocurriría al comprar un piso en un edificio que le digan: mira ve estos estacionamientos, también son los jardines que te vendo para que jueguen tus hijos pero cuando no están estacionados los coches. Este es uno de los problemas modulares.

Por tanto el tema del diseño, áreas comunes, zonas comunes, respeto de áreas, uso del área neta del 70% definida para recreación, condicionamientos de uso de fondos financieros, densidad, volumen, evacuación entre áreas de descanso, colocación de baños, separación entre asientos tanto lateral como de paso, servicios, SUPERVISADAS POR UN SUPERVISOR DE OBRA son parte de LA OBRA QUE EL CLUB por intermedio de su presidente en ese entonces Jorge Nicolini y bajo estricta recomendación del Ing. Rafael Quirós encargó realizar y lamentablemente, por no haberse seguido esta recomendación es lo que viene afectando no sólo la economía y gestión del Club, si no en realidad la utilización del escenario para espectáculos de alta densidad y su relación con las municipalidades del entorno. Por que estos son los temas de fondo y no de forma y que además llevan implícito -al no estar bien definidos aún los conceptos- obligaciones y responsabilidades de orden civil y penal en la realización de los espectáculos.

En agosto pasado fui honrado por la invitación de la Sociedad Nacional de Valuaciones y su prestigioso colegio, el Colegio de Arquitectos del Perú, para dar una conferencia sobre las Valuaciones / Tasaciones y la importancia de éstas no sólo en la supervisión si no también para los propietarios y la sociedad en su conjunto. Sobre este particular es importante entonces que como Socio en su calidad de Arquitecto y participante en el diseño exprese su opinión sobre las tasaciones que obran en el Club, las que son parte de procesos, y que ha sido observadas también en el informe de la CAAI, que se encuentran en un capítulo sobre este tema, que se las traslado en preguntas, por que es lo que esta afectando el uso del complejo:
¿Por que no se cumplió con la Ley 26371?
¿Por que no se cumplió con el DS 06-95 MTC?
¿Por que no se cumplió con el régimen de propiedad horizontal?
¿Por que se ha realizado algo diferente al expediente presentado en representación de la "U" por Jorge Nicolini, donde además se aseguraba y garantizaba el 70% del área neta del total del terreno plano espacial, para la "U", en el diseño?
¿Donde está el diseño integral del complejo deportivo dentro de las 18 manzanas (17.97mz) DE LA "U"?
¿Por que no se hizo el diseño sobre la base de lo establecido en artículo específico que con las obras a realizarse en el terreno restante (después del 70%) osea la construcción de los palcos suites se financiaba el complejo?
¿Por que se consignaron los estacionamientos como áreas de deporte?
¿Por que no se cumplió con el artículo específico y adicional que establece que ninguna de las partes (incluidos arquitectos, ingenieros, administradores, instituciones públicas, compradores ...) que intervengan podrá sustraerse a lo establecido? ¡Entonces!

Estoy seguro que como parte del equipo que diseño "sólo el estadio" nos hubiese ayudado en la CAAI respondiendo a las observaciones anteriores que con respeto le hubiésemos formulado. Pero aún no es tarde, puede hacerlas llegar al Club que serán de mucha utilidad con copia a Cecil Griffiths ex-Pdte. del Club y ex-Pdte de la Comisión de Auditoría Integral CAAI que de seguro las enviará formalmente al Club aún vencido el plazo. Nunca es tarde.

Una de las profesiones que más nos honra en el Perú es la de los Arquitectos con la que tenemos un especial respeto y aprecio como así como a los Ingenieros, por eso es que no deja de sorprendernos la pésima gestión y desaprovechada oportunidad que BRINDO LA "U" a los profesionales para desarrollar no un estadio, UN COMPLEJO DEPORTIVO con un estadio incluido en bien de las jóvenes generaciones, para generar deportistas en su infraestructura permanentemente (que es la base) y que fuera orgullo del País.

Nos comenta de los Estadios de Inglaterra. Se nota la diferencia desde cuando uno ingresa, los espacios para caminar y en las escaleras, la distancia entre los asientos de forma lateral y de paso, la ubicación de los servicios higiénicos, la inclinación de las graderías,las facilidades de acceso, carreteras, estacionamientos, metros, buses, etc, etc. Mucha diferencia y que gusto para el diseño ¡No! !Entonces!

El problema no es de forma ES DE FONDO y de un diseño que por lo que vemos no previno aspectos fundamentales salvo la práctica del hecho consumado para que los demás se acomoden, y si faltan pistas que las hagan otros y si se ¡cruzan las barras pues ya será problemas de ellos...! pero como vemos las cosas no son así!.

Son vigentes la mayor parte de observaciones de fondo y relatos explicativos expresados por Phillips y a la vista están, le corresponde a los profesionales como usted, la aclaración integral, no se podía ser menos siendo parte de la familia crema. Gracias por sus comentarios y si está a su alcance pueda hacerlo llegar pronto a la la JD

Con los mejores deseos,

Fernando Pérez-Vargas S.

N. de R.: Algunas de estas precisiones puntuales habíamos hecho nosotros al Arq. Germán Salazar Bringas y confiamos en que pondrá sus conocimientos tanto al servicio de la "U" como del Edificio Perimetral, ya que forma parte de ambos. Una precisión respecto a lo que Fernendo Pérez-Vargas dice "hasta la fecha que fui Socio" ya que fue parte de una represalia de la "cloaca" hacia alguien que era incómodo tanto por las preguntas que hacía como por los conocimientos e informaciones que sobre el Monumental maneja. Es un acto de justicia restituirle sus derechos societarios sin que lo solicite como si fuera una gracia a conseguir. Queda esto en manos de la Junta Directiva que tiene las facultades necesarias para reparar esta situación.


*viernes 4 de abril de 2008*

Mucho se ha dicho y lo grave es que se han dicho demasiadas cosas alejadas de la realidad de lo que realmente pasó en lo que fue algún momento un proyecto y hoy una realidad -pesadilla para algunos... en realidad para muchos- llamada Estadio Monumental.

Aquí un recuento concreto de como son las cosas o como se sucedieron para que sean así:

CONTRATO MARCO
El 20 de Setiembre de 1994, ante la inminencia del vencimiento del plazo para hacer uso de la opción de compra del terreno, Jorge Nicolini suscribe con Gremco el Contrato Marco que se basaba en una asociación donde la "U" ponía el nombre y Gremco construía un estadio con capacidad para 60,000 personas y donde pueda jugarse una final de Copa del Mundo de acuerdo a lo establecido por la FIFA, que se financiaría íntegramente con la venta de palco-suites, lo que posteriormente ratificó la Asamblea de Socios del 30.04.95.

FINANCIAMIENTO
De acuerdo a la modalidad prevista el proyecto se debió financiar 100% con la venta de los palcos-suites, que inicialmente serían aproximadamente 1000 para luego aumentarse a 1500. Inexplicablemente la directiva que integraron entre otros Alfredo González y Juan Carlos Noli reconocieron una deuda de US$30'670,000 que motiva la decisión del Tribunal Arbitral de legitimar una deuda de aproximadamente 17 millones de dólares.

ARBITRAJE
Concluyó el 20 de Julio del 2007 y quedó consentido por ambas partes. Hasta la fecha no se ha logrado la ejecución del Laudo Arbitral por negligencia punible de la dirigencia. Recién a mediados del 2009, la Junta Directiva y apremiada por dos apagones que fueron sendos papelones, inició una acción judicial para cumplimiento del laudo, lo que hasta la fecha no se produce.

PROPIEDAD
Según el Laudo Arbitral el Estadio Monumental es propiedad del Club Universitario de Deportes.

POSESION
La posesión del estadio corresponde a la "U", pero de manera extraña Gremco aún controla los servicios de energía eléctrica, agua potable y desagüe. De esta manera nadie puede impedir que la "U" juegue en el Monumental a excepción de las autoridades en caso no otorguen los permisos del caso.

SERVICIOS BÁSICOS
La energía eléctrica no es proveída por Luz del Sur sino se produce mediante el uso de generadores. Asimismo el agua potable es adquirida mediante camiones cisternas y no tenemos conexión a la red pública de Sedapal. Estos incumplimientos datan desde la inauguración de la obra, vale decir que nunca ni los palquistas ni la "U" tuvo acceso a estos servicios supuestamente básicos para cualquier obra de mínima envergadura, lo que no estaba en los planos de Gremco al parecer.

CAPACIDAD
El Estadio Monumental tiene capacidad para 60,000 espectadores cómodamente sentados en sus cuatro tribunas. En Palcos-Suites pueden ingresar alrededor de 15,000 personas. Los partidos de la Selección Peruana han sido los de mayor asistencia.

PUBLICIDAD ESTÁTICA
Por decisión del Tribunal Arbitral la explotación de los derechos de publicidad estática corresponden a Gremco y sirven para pagar la inexistente deuda que se admitió mediante Addenda del 28.11.98 al contrato marco del 20.09.94, modificación que no fue aprobada por la Asamblea de Socios como correspondía. La inexistente "deuda" en realidad deviene en impagable.

EDIFICIO PERIMETRAL
Compuesto por 1500 unidades inmobiliarias están representados por la Junta de Propietarios de Palcos y en realidad son mudos testigos de los desencuentros existentes desde el 02.07.00 cuando se inauguró el Estadio Monumental. Gremco no ha cumplido con entregar todo lo ofrecido ya que no cuentan con los ascensores, control electrónico de acceso, terraza jardín, etc. además de haber vendido publicidad en los balcones de los propietarios de palcos sin su consentimiento y sin tener derecho a hacerlo.

CONCIERTOS
Se ofrecieron los mejores eventos artísticos y en el año 2001 y 2004 se realizaron algunos conciertos -Charly García, MDO, Alejandro Sanz- pero la realidad es que se hacen en un terreno llamado "Explanada Sur" que fue parte del terreno del proyecto y que inexplicablemente se permitió su escisión sin que se respetará la ley aplicable en este caso.


----------



## Tyrone

^^Interesantes los correos del estadio de la U. En efecto quienes diseñaron y construyeron el estadio no pueden cargar con la culpa de la mala gestión y administración que lo están convirtiendo poco a poco en un elefante blanco y echado a la suerte de Dios. Muy condenable la actitud de algunas personas en buscar culpables en vez de soluciones hno:


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buenas panoramicas la del Monumental. 

pd: hay comentarios bien "sonsos" :lol:*


----------



## fundicionurbano

Se ve muy bonito el estadio rosas pampas pero deberian pasarle una mano de pintura por lo menos


----------



## Poligono

*Crítica a los colores añadidos al estadio de Iquitos*

Desde hace buen tiempo se ha podido apreciar como las autoridades encargadas del mantenimiento del estadio de Iquitos han destrozado la armonía de los colores que tenía este estadio, al colocarle pintura roja en parte de las tribunas y en el muro de estas.

Han convertido al estadio en una carpa de circo.

El estadio iquiteño tiene pista atlética de color celeste, y sus tribunas que poseen butacas en occidente y oriente combinan perfectamente con los colores amarillo, celeste, gris y verde. No hay porque añadirle más colores y toda pasada de mano de pintura debe guardar esa armonía, utilizando solo esos colores y en su medida correspondiente. Ojalá los encargados del cuidado de dicho estadio corrijan semejante barbaridad.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm eh visto peores colores de pintura pero tienen razon de que debe haber una armonia con el estadio


----------



## andre91

Pero hace mas de un mes lo volvieron a pintar de gris, su color original.


----------



## peruanito

MicroX said:


> La ultima vez que usaron el Estadio de Huancayo fue un partido de Ancash contra el Nublense de Chile y jugaron de dia. Se podria jugar de esa manera de nuevo.


en un inicio el partido por la copa sudamericana estuvo programada para las 9:15 de la noche, pero se logro cambiar el horario pues los trabajos de iluminación avanzan a paso de tortuga, la nueva hora se programo a las 3:45 de la tarde, pero por pedido de los dirigentes uruguayos de no querer quedarse a dormir se rereprogramo a la 1:15 de la tarde, pues el aeropuerto de jauja cierra a las 5:00 pm y no podrian volver ese mismo día.


----------



## Poligono

andre91 said:


> Pero hace mas de un mes lo volvieron a pintar de gris, su color original.


Ah pues bien, y es que hace más de un mes que no veo partidos del CNI. :lol:


----------



## MicroX

Poligono said:


>


parecen las butacas del estadio nacional que se redistribuyeron


----------



## Poligono

^^ Justamente sobre esas butacas quería preguntar.

Podrían ser ¿20 mil?, no sé la cifra, pero creo que serían suficientes para cubrir completamente estadios con aforos alrededor de las 20 mil personas, como el Miguel Grau del Callao, el Torres Belón, etc.


----------



## MicroX

Poligono said:


> ^^ Justamente sobre esas butacas quería preguntar.
> 
> Podrían ser ¿20 mil?, no sé la cifra, pero creo que serían suficientes para cubrir completamente estadios con aforos alrededor de las 20 mil personas, como el Miguel Grau del Callao, el Torres Belón, etc.


mas temprano en este thread vi imagenes de butacas en el estadio de ayacucho pero solo una parte de occidente; me parece que esas eran del nacional... deberian llenar un estadio entero con esas butacas del nacional en vez de privilegiar los occidentes.


----------



## Lord'paulistinha

espectacular el estadio monumental, increible que suporte 80 mil espectadores, no me parece tan grande.


----------



## MicroX

Lord'paulistinha said:


> espectacular el estadio monumental, increible que suporte 80 mil espectadores, no me parece tan grande.


En las tribunas entran un poquito menos de 60.000 personas. En los palcos entra 20.000.

Me gustaria ver un dia que se retire la malla de separacion en oriente, o al menos que se baje la altura a una altura razonable donde no tape la vision de las primeras filas. como que al menos la fila cuartro pueda ver el partido sin problema

Que feo tu avatar.


----------



## Poligono

Aquí encontré una foto actual del estadio de Iquitos.










Y se puede apreciar que lo han pintado nuevamente de color gris, cuando menos el muro de la tribuna que da hacía el campo, pero y qué harán con las butacas de color rojo y blanco en las populares.

Esas butacas las debieron haber mandado a otro estadio.


----------



## Urbanox

*Mejorando Matute*


----------



## MicroX

esta buena la pintada de las populares

pronto en el monumental se vera sur reducido como se ve norte en matute


----------



## Urbanox

*Mejorando Matute*


----------



## franci.sc.o

Lord'paulistinha said:


> espectacular el estadio monumental, increible que suporte 80 mil espectadores, no me parece tan grande.


si no parece un estadio grande y eso que he ido dos veces.


----------



## invasorzim

Tomen en cuenta que el Monumental sólo en tribunas tiene una capacidad máxima de 60 mil, a eso súmenle la capacidad de los palcos y se llega a algo menos de 80 mil. El tema es que en las populares entra más gente al no tener butacas, si las tuviera la capacidad sería mucho menor.


----------



## Xtremizta

ojala siga mejorando el Matute


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm tambien deberian cambiar esas butacas que son menos azules que las que estan en preferencial


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

peruanito said:


> sip confirmado esta al lado de un barranquito
> 
> Yo justo estaba buscando más imagenes de los estadios apurimeños, haber si puedes poner otros angulos de este estadio y tambien haber si puedes algunos del estadio de Andahuaylas, y algun otro que este por ahi si no fuera mucha molestia :nuts:


----------



## LUIS AGUILAR SERRANO

*ESTADIO MONUMENTAL "CONDEBAMBA" DE ABANCAY*


----------



## RoVi

*PISTA DE OCHO CARRILES EN AREQUIPA SERÁ REALIDAD - ESTADIO UMACOLLO - AREQUIPA*








​
Arequipa recibirá mejor regalo en Navidad. Ayer el presidente del IPD, Arturo Woodman, hizo conocer que en diciembre de este 2010 será entregada la pista atlética de ocho carriles en el sector de Umacollo. *"Este escenario de ocho carriles será una realidad en Arequipa, luego de superar impase con la empresa contratista. Retomarán los trabajos en octubre. El escenario será apto para las competencias nacionales e internacionales"*, indicó el ingeniero Arturo Woodman.

*Fuente: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...palitos+arequipa+ipd&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=pe*


----------



## RoVi

RoVi said:


> La máxima autoridad del deporte, ingeniero Arturo Woodman, anunció ayer la remodelación del estadio Serapio Barra "Los Palitos", escenario que tendrá césped sintético con luz artificial, además mejorarán los servicios higiénicos y camerinos. "Los trabajos iniciarán en octubre, y la obra debe estar culminando en el mes de diciembre de acuerdo al convenio con la empresa", indicó ayer Arturo Woodman, jefe del IPD, en su visita a Arequipa.
> 
> Al ser consultado sobre las molestias que originan los campos sintéticos a los deportistas sobre todo en el día cuando la radiación del sol es muy intensa, la primera autoridad del deporte indicó: "La FIFA garantiza este tipo de césped para la práctica del deporte. En los colegios se está colocando sintético para la educación física". Y en tono desafiante agregó: "Ustedes (periodistas) hagan entonces un estudio sobre el césped sintético. Ahora si no quieren que se remodele estadio 'Los Palitos', entonces no lo hagamos".
> 
> *Fuente: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...palitos+arequipa+ipd&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=pe*


^^


----------



## RoVi

RoVi said:


> Con un presupuesto de s/. 5´933, 390.30 Nuevos Soles, el Instituto Peruano del Deporte en conjunto al Gobierno Regional de Cerro de Pasco, realizaran obras de ampliación y mejoramiento del Estadio Daniel Alcides Carrión.
> 
> Estas obras a realizarse es gracias al convenio interinstitucional firmado entre el ente rector del deporte, IPD y el Gobierno Regional de Cerro de Pasco en beneficio de la población pasqueña, con el objetivo de masificar, difundir y fortalecer el deporte en la comunidad.
> 
> Los trabajos constaran de la ampliación de la capacidad del estadio, que actualmente es de 7 mil espectadores, será a 10 mil de aforo. Construcción de los baños públicos y remodelación de los camerinos, que contará con duchas y termas nuevas.
> 
> Así mismo, se instalará césped sintético para el campo de fútbol y se remozará la explanada de ingreso a coloso pasqueño. Y para culminar se colocará una pista atlética de ocho carriles de tartán, con lo que se podrá formar la escuela de atletismo del IPD Pasco, beneficiando a miles de jóvenes amantes del deporte base.
> 
> *Fuente: http://www.ipd.gob.pe/index.php/reg...el-primer-estadio-de-la-region-cerro-de-pasco*


^^


----------



## fundicionurbano

estadio Serapio Barra "Los Palitos tendra cesped sintetico nooooooooooooo


----------



## invasorzim

Que bueno que remodelen el estadio de Cerro de Pasco pero no que iban a mudar la ciudad o todavía eso tiene para rato?

Y varios estadios y canchas deportivas tendrán pistas atléticas de 8 carriles, bien por eso


----------



## peruanito

fundicionurbano said:


> estadio Serapio Barra "Los Palitos tendra cesped sintetico nooooooooooooo


El viejo Woodman tiene su negociado o que????? yo pense que a el no le importaba lo que diga la FIFA casi hace que nos desafilien.hno:


----------



## aqp18

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii yo juego por el equipo de mi barrio la tingo maria de miraflores y jugamos en los palitos esa cancha horrible con la sintetica en las tardes ptm si se puede jugar futbol biennnn krajo ...


----------



## jocho

si la cancha sintética quema tanto como dicen, acá en Arequipa no se deberían permitir... el sol es horrible!!!

pero por otro lado, ese estadio está muy abandonado, le vendrá bien el arreglo. Ojala que no se quemen 

Y genial por el estadio más alto del mundo! Ahi si está justificado el uso de grass artificial, dudo mucho que a 4300 msnm pueda crecer bien el pasto :banana:


----------



## aqp18

sii manes, jugar en las mañanas con sol en cancha sintetica no quema lo pies"ampollas" es mentira, solamente provoca demasiado calor y por ende los jugadores cansan demasiado se fatigan. 
jugar en cancha sintetica de calidad es de la ptm hay mas pique y mejor dominio de la bola 
viendo las canchas de pasto natural desigualado no pasa, y eso de las ampollas q dicen los jugadores q les salen despues de jugar futbool en cancha sintetica es xq ptm se ponen como 5 medias, hay demasiada presion en los pies almeno es lo q se por q yo lo ise 
yme salio ampollas jajajaja 

vamooooo Melgar !!!! chaves presidente krajo por el centenario..


----------



## royer86

alguien sabe algo sobre el Estadio Campeones del 36 de Sullana, Piura, como esta quedadno ,segun tenia entendido estan construyendo nuevamente, alguien q pongan fotos de como va el avance


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm si tienes razon que sera del campeones del 36


----------



## PsV_1710

Oscar10 said:


> *
> 
> Y que bien por ustedes y sus proyectos, ya era hora no?, porque Matute no parece un estadio..hno:
> 
> "Asi que tranquilo, todo queda ahi". :lol:*


jajaja, 100% deacuerdo, un desastre ese "estadio":bash::bash::bash:


----------



## peruanito

fundicionurbano said:


> mmm si tienes razon que sera del campeones del 36


Nadie lo sabe, es un completo misterio:cheers:


----------



## lobusmarino

CALENTAMIENTO!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO_Bdo71Eq0


----------



## kikethegreat

PsV_1710 said:


> jajaja, 100% deacuerdo, un desastre ese "estadio":bash::bash::bash:


auquesea piintadito se ve mejor que el descascarado y mugriento monumental


----------



## Poligono

Muy bien por esos estadios de Arequipa y el de Cerro de Pasco.

Muchachos, espero para mañana traer algo interesante, ojala tenga tiempo, saludos.


----------



## Poligono

Poligono said:


> Sobre las imágenes panorámicas, he pensado que se podrían simular con imágenes del google earth pro, ya que permite hacer capturas inclinadas.
> 
> Si alguien cuenta con este programa sería bueno que suba algunas imágenes de los estadios que no tienen fotos panorámicas, podría ser interesante apreciarlas, para tener mejores referencias de estadios como el de Chimbote y tantos más, si acaso se cuenta con vistas actuales.
> 
> ¿Quién se anima?


^^ Hace un tiempo lo había sugerido, y entonces me animé yo mismo. Aquí están:

Empezamos con las primicias:

*Chimbote – Centenario*









*Moquegua – 25 de noviembre*









*Arequipa – Mariano Melgar*









*Abancay – Condebamba*









*Lima – Matute*









*Lima – San Marcos*









*Callao – Miguel Grau*









*Piura – Miguel Grau*









*Chiclayo – Elías Aguirre*









*Tacna – Jorge Basadre*









*Ica – Picasso Peratta*









*Ayacucho – Ciudad de Cumaná*









*Puno – Torres Belón*









*Juliaca – Guillermo Briceño*









*Huancayo – Huancayo*









*Pucallpa – Aliardo Soria*


----------



## Poligono

Dejen comentarios para ayudar a cambiar de página, hay muchas más imágenes.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Que buen trabajo Poligono!!! Soy yo o el efecto de la foto hace que la tribuna sea de subida hacia la cancha??? Como que la cancha esta elevada sobre el nivel de las tribunas, quizas mis cuatro ojos me engañan.

Y viendo esas fotos (incluso con las satelitales) he confirmado que a mas de un estadio le vendria bien un manguerazo de agua.


----------



## invasorzim

Jean_Pierre said:


> Que buen trabajo Poligono!!! Soy yo o el efecto de la foto hace que la tribuna sea de subida hacia la cancha??? Como que la cancha esta elevada sobre el nivel de las tribunas, quizas mis cuatro ojos me engañan.
> 
> Y viendo esas fotos (incluso con las satelitales) he confirmado que a mas de un estadio le vendria bien un manguerazo de agua.


Bueno, en realidad las fotos satelitales son viejas, algunos estadios se ven mejor ahora (ejemplo el Miguel Grau del Callao con la pista atlética y la pintada, hasta San Marcos se ve mejor en vivo que en las fotos satelitales), el resto de estadios no se como estarán.


----------



## Poligono

Gracias por los comentarios, luego les respondo, ahora continuamos con más fotos.

*NORTE*

Región Ancash

*Chimbote
- Manuel Rivera Sánchez*


















































































*- Manuel Gómez Arellano*



















*Huaraz
- Rosas Pampa*



















*Caraz:
- Gerardo Lara Guerrero*











Región Cajamarca

*Cajamarca:
- Héroes de San Ramón*





































*Jaén
- Víctor Montoya*


----------



## Poligono

Región Lambayeque

*Chiclayo
- Elías Aguirre*









































































*Lambayeque
- César Flores*














































*Ferreñafe
- Samamé Cáceres*











Región Amazonas

*Chachapoyas:
- Kuélap*


----------



## Poligono

Región Piura

*Piura
- Miguel Grau*













































































































*Sullana
- Campeones del 36*




























*Talara
- Campeonísimo*






































Región Tumbes

*Tumbes
- Mariscal Cáceres*


----------



## peruanito

wow que trabajaso que te diste muy buen aporte poligono


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm que reprimente esos estadios desde el aire


----------



## Massilia10

Gran trabajo Poligono, bacan. Los estadios de Chimbote y Piura se ven bien desde el cielo.

Pero como se nota el estado de abandono total en las afueras de la gran mayoria de nuestros estadios...para no decir todos.
Faltan esplanadas, estacionamientos, arboles, comercios...
En Huancayo por ejemplo facil pueden hacer estacionamientos en ves de las canchas de fulbito...


----------



## Poligono

Jean_Pierre said:


> Que buen trabajo Poligono!!! Soy yo o el efecto de la foto hace que la tribuna sea de subida hacia la cancha??? Como que la cancha esta elevada sobre el nivel de las tribunas, quizas mis cuatro ojos me engañan.
> 
> Y viendo esas fotos (incluso con las satelitales) he confirmado que a mas de un estadio le vendria bien un manguerazo de agua.


Gracias.

Las fotos satelitales del google earth pueden dar ese efecto que señalas, dependiendo de cómo enfoques la toma, en algunos casos te pueden dar un efecto incluso de estar de cabeza, saludos. 



invasorzim said:


> Bueno, en realidad las fotos satelitales son viejas, algunos estadios se ven mejor ahora (ejemplo el Miguel Grau del Callao con la pista atlética y la pintada, hasta San Marcos se ve mejor en vivo que en las fotos satelitales), el resto de estadios no se como estarán.


Claro, las fotos satelitales son viejas, pero es que imágenes panorámicas actuales de la mayoría de nuestros estadios no hay. Por eso me parece una buena idea poder apreciar estas imágenes, ya que sirven como una muy buena referencia del entorno en que se encuentran nuestros estadios aún si las imágenes son bastante antiguas.

Por ejemplo se puede apreciar la nueva pista atlética del estadio piurano, del cual no hay fotos panorámicas actuales, también se pueden apreciar los estadios de Chimbote y Moquegua, que son de reciente construcción y de los cuales tampoco se tienen imágenes panorámicas.



Massilia10 said:


> Gran trabajo Poligono, bacan. Los estadios de Chimbote y Piura se ven bien desde el cielo.
> 
> Pero como se nota el estado de abandono total en las afueras de la gran mayoria de nuestros estadios...para no decir todos.
> Faltan esplanadas, estacionamientos, arboles, comercios...
> En Huancayo por ejemplo facil pueden hacer estacionamientos en ves de las canchas de fulbito...


Gracias, y ahora continúo con más.


----------



## Poligono

*Sur*

Región Arequipa

*Arequipa
- Mariano Melgar*















































Región Tacna

*Tacna*

Una panorámica de la ciudad de Tacna en donde se pueden apreciar 3 de sus estadios, el Jorge Basadre a la izquierda, el Héroes del Alto Alianza al centro y otro estadio más que no sé su nombre al extremo derecho de la toma.











*- Jorge Basadre*





























*- Héroes del Alto Alianza*
























































- No sé el nombre de este estadio tacneño, pero se deja ver como un buen estadio y con futuro para poder ampliarse.


----------



## Poligono

Región Puno

*Juliaca
- Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina*















































*Puno
- Torres Belón*




























































































Región Ayacucho

*Ayacucho
- Ciudad de Cumaná*




























































































Región Apurímac

*Abancay
- Condebamba*





























*Andahuaylas
- Los Chankas*


----------



## Poligono

Región Moquegua

*Moquegua
- 25 de noviembre*






































*Ilo
- Garibaldi*





























Región Ica

*Ica
- José Picasso Peratta*



















































































*Pisco
- Municipal*




















*Chincha*
- Este campo se encuentra junto a la videnita de esa ciudad, y al parecer cuenta con césped sintético, pero no sé el nombre de dicho campo.











Región Huancavelica

*Huancavelica
- IPD*


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm me gusta el entorno mas no el estadio de abancay


----------



## peruanito

hermoso el monumental de condebamba (el contorno)


----------



## El Bajopontino

Falta mejorar mucho, el entorno de nuestros estadios.


----------



## peruanito

Sin duda mejorar el interior del estadio pero los exteriores aún deja mucho que desear buenas fotos del rosas pampa


----------



## Poligono

Muy bien con las fotos del estadio huaracino.

Y para terminar con las panorámicas del google earth, vamos ahora con el centro y el oriente.

CENTRO ORIENTE


Región Junín

*Huancayo
- Huancayo*




















*- Ramón Castilla*





























*Jauja
- Monumental*















































*Tarma
- Unión*






































*La Oroya*
- No estoy seguro que este sea el principal estadio de La Oroya











*La Merced
- Municipal*


----------



## Poligono

Región Ucayali

*Pucallpa
- Aliardo Soria*




















Región San Martín

*Tarapoto
- Carlos Vidaurre*











*Moyobamba
- IPD*




















*Saposoa
- Gran Saposoa*











Región Loreto

*Yurimaguas
- Municipal*


----------



## Poligono

Región Pasco

*Cerro de Pasco
- Daniel Alcides Carrión*











Región Huánuco

*Tingo María
- IPD*











Región Madre de Dios

*Puerto Maldonado
- Municipal*


----------



## peruanito

^^ otra vez muy buena colección de fotos pero debemos hacer algunas correciones en los datos. 

1.- En el caso del estadio de la Oroya, es uno de los 3 o 4 de la misma proporción que existe, el Principal es conocido como Shincamachay.

2.- En el Caso del estadio de la Merced. La imagen que se ve es del estadio Privado del Club Jose Galvez de la Merced, que por cierto tambien cuenta con un coliseo. el Municipal es de solo una Tribuna.

Por cierto hay algunas fotos recontra desactualizadas.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm estan feos la mayoria de estadios


----------



## Poligono

Y acabamos con la región Lima.

*Lima*


Lima Metropolitana

*Lima
- Olímpico San Marcos*















































*- Alejandro Villanueva*





































































































*- Municipal de Chorrillos*



















































































*- Municipal de Chosica*
























































*- Iván Elías Moreno (V.E.S.)*
























































*- Unión (Barranco)*




















*Callao
- Miguel Grau*






































*- Telmo Carbajo*















































Lima Provincias

*Huacho
- Segundo Aranda Torres*















































*Huaral
- Julio Lores Colán*










*Imperial*
- No sé cual pueda ser el nombre de este estadio cañetano





























*Matucana
- Municipal*




















*Supe*
- No estoy seguro si este sea el Rómulo Shaw Cisneros


----------



## Poligono

peruanito said:


> ^^ otra vez muy buena colección de fotos pero debemos hacer algunas correciones en los datos.
> 
> 1.- En el caso del estadio de la Oroya, es uno de los 3 o 4 de la misma proporción que existe, el Principal es conocido como Shincamachay.
> 
> 2.- En el Caso del estadio de la Merced. La imagen que se ve es del estadio Privado del Club Jose Galvez de la Merced, que por cierto tambien cuenta con un coliseo. el Municipal es de solo una Tribuna.
> 
> Por cierto hay algunas fotos recontra desactualizadas.


Gracias por los datos, justamente con el estadio de La Oroya estaba dudando bastante.



LEOQUIROZ said:


> Si, *muy desactualizadas*, pues son del Google Earth y en algunas tomas aéreas pertenecen a los años 2004 y 2005....
> 
> *Pero sirven para informar a la gente.*
> 
> Saludos


Exactamente.


----------



## Poligono

En esta última tanda de fotos, se pueden apreciar algunas buenas tomas panorámicas, por ejemplo las de los estadios del Callao, con el océano y toda la figura de la costa limeña, de igual modo se ve una imagen parecida con el estadio de Villa el Salvador, pero las mejores tomas diría que son las del estadio Municipal de Chorrillos, donde se puede apreciar por completo el morro solar y también la del estadio de Chosica en medio de todos los cerros que avisan de la proximidad de nuestra serranía, muy buenas.


----------



## Poligono

*Por fin, la primera buena imágen panorámica de Matute*

Y algo que encontré hoy, justo cuando hablábamos de panorámicas.

Pues esta imagen es inédita, es la primera donde se puede contemplar el estadio aliancista por completo.


----------



## Poligono

^^ Por cierto, la foto donde encontré esta foto estaba junto con esta noticia.


La municipalidad de La Victoria quiere quitarle a Alianza un pedazo de Matute

Según Guillermo Alarcón, el municipio apela a una ley que prescribió hace 20 años para apoderarse de la explanada de occidente

_Viernes 17 de septiembre de 2010 - 06:49 pm _

El presidente de Alianza Lima, Guillermo Alarcón, denunció hoy que la municipalidad de La Victoria intenta registrar el título de propiedad del terreno correspondiente a la explanada de occidente del estadio de Matute, donde el club tiene el estacionamiento y donde, además, proyecta instalar dos canchas sintéticas.

En diálogo con elcomercio.pe, Alarcón señaló que el cuadro íntimo intentó inscribir este espacio en Registros Públicos, cosa que fue negada en primera instancia y ha sido apelada por el municipio.

Dicho intento ha generado que los íntimos hagan una denuncia por abuso de autoridad en contra del alcalde.

Alarcón relató que Alianza Lima tiene desde hace 40 años la posesión del terreno, que luego fue adquirido por el club pero cuyos títulos nunca fueron regularizados.

“Nosotros intentamos regularizar los papeles pero, primero, el municipio no quiso sellarnos los documentos necesarios para hacerlo y luego nos enteramos que estaban tratando de inscribirlos”, afirmó.

“El alcalde argumenta que esta es un área pública y que tiene derecho a expropiarlo por una ley que se emitió hace treinta años, pero que prescribió hace veinte. Matute es un área privada y nosotros pagamos los impuestos y servicios de esa área”, añadió.

http://elcomercio.pe/noticia/640742/municipalidad-victoria-quiere-quitarle-alianza-pedazo-matute


----------



## Poligono

*Otra panorámica, esta vez en Pasco.*

Continuamos con más primicias.

El estadio pasqueño Daniel Alcides Carrión.










Aquí pueden ver la foto en un tamaño más grande:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6cC_ZI6P7bc/THSJ0I3PAwI/AAAAAAAAClo/JNjGxqvn0sE/s1600/FOTO__EST..[1].jpg


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm me parece interesante lo de la municipalidad de la victoria ojala que con el espacio ganado hagan un parque


----------



## peruanito

buena vista la ultima de matute


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Poligono said:


> Continuamos con más primicias.
> 
> El estadio pasqueño Daniel Alcides Carrión.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí pueden ver la foto en un tamaño más grande:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6cC_ZI6P7bc/THSJ0I3PAwI/AAAAAAAAClo/JNjGxqvn0sE/s1600/FOTO__EST..[1].jpg


Fué en ésta cancha que Beto Carranza metió un golazo metiéndose una corrida de más de media cancha en altura, ¿No?


----------



## franci.sc.o

buenas capturas de lps estadio de lima , callao o lima provincia


----------



## franci.sc.o

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Fué en ésta cancha que Beto Carranza metió un golazo metiéndose una corrida de más de media cancha en altura, ¿No?


si.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ6-UCl9Eik


----------



## Poligono

fundicionurbano said:


> mm me parece interesante lo de la municipalidad de la victoria ojala que con el espacio ganado hagan un parque


Discrepo completamente.



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Fué en ésta cancha que Beto Carranza metió un golazo metiéndose una corrida de más de media cancha en altura, ¿No?


Sí.


----------



## Poligono

Una imágen de como se verá el nacional cuando se termine su remodelación.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm asi quedara el nacional por dentro mm se vera chevere


----------



## peruanito

*Remodelación del Aliardo Soria Pucallpa*

Ayer con la presencia de algunos dirigentes de las diferentes Ligas deportivas de Ucayali (excepto la de fútbol), se realizó la ceremónia de colocación de la primera piedra para la remodelación y ampliación de nuestro primer escenario deportivo.

Estuvieron presentes funcionarios del gobierno regional encabezados por el presidente Lutgardo Gutiérrez, el gerente Ricardo Mejía, y otros invitados al acto.

Se confirmó que la capacidad del nuevo y moderno estadio será para albergar a 18 mil espectadores, además que sus instalaciones tendrá oficinas para todas las disciplinas deportivas.

Lo novedoso será su cerco perimétrico que, según explicó el arquitecto Mejía, será transparente, también contará con playa de estacionamiento y el gras artificial tendrá un mantenimiento especial; además que las actividades deportivas no se paralizarán, por que el contrato de obra, indica que los trabajos se realizarán por etapas, dando lugar que siga siendo utilizado para los partidos de Copa Perú.

El tiempo a utilizar para la entrega de la obra será de un año y, salvo algunos imponderables climáticos, se estaría inaugurando en setiembre del 2011.

Fuente: Diario Impetu


----------



## paoloscraper

Sobre el Estadio de Alianza siempre he tenido una duda.

En las imagenes satelitales o en fotos se ve que al costado del estadio hay una cancha, que es donde entrena el primer equipo y al costado hay una especie de redondela que parece una mini-plaza de toros.

¿qué es eso exactamente y se utiliza? ¿también pertenece a Alianza Lima?


----------



## Poligono

Se ve muy bien el render del estadio de Pucallpa.

Y ya pronto se inaugura el nuevo Heraclio Tapia, se dice que estaría listo para fines de octubre o inicios de noviembre.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm simpre ponen un render chevere en los estadios de provincia y al final no son iguales


----------



## Poligono

En los casos del estadio de Moquegua y el Rosas Pampa, diría que quedaron mejor que los renders, es que los renders eran malísimos. :lol:


----------



## Poligono

No es gran cosa pero la intención cuenta creo.


----------



## Poligono

Este fue un collage de nuestros estadios que hice hace buen tiempo, casi al llegar al foro.



Poligono said:


> Que les parece este collage de los estadios peruanos de mayor capacidad


----------



## Oscar10

*Gran trabajo Poligono, es curioso ver la capacidad de la UNSA, en tu primer collage sale con 50 mil y el actual baja a 42 mil, a que se debe?, hubo modificaciones en el estadio?.*


----------



## paoloscraper

Según la foto en el collage, el estadio Huancayo tiene harto terreno desaprovechado, creo que se podría hacer un estadio de aquellos con todo el terreno disponible y ser uno de los mejores del país.

El de Moquegua me gusta mucho, ojala suba Cobresol para poder verlo todo el año por tele.


----------



## peruanito

ahora si se ve un cambio en los estadios muy bien por el deporte peruano


----------



## lobusmarino

poli escribeme tambien please!!! jaajaja!!!


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buena recopilacion de estadios nacionales


----------



## marthin

paoloscraper said:


> Según la foto en el collage, el estadio Huancayo tiene harto terreno desaprovechado, creo que se podría hacer un estadio de aquellos con todo el terreno disponible y ser uno de los mejores del país.


Ese estadio seria uno de los mas grandes del pais o talvez el mas grande, su doble anillo completo seria fabuloso, muy similar a los estadios brasileros.
ojala alguna autoridad local se anime a terminarlo y claro si le colocan sillas mejor.


----------



## marthin

Por cierto el estadio Alejandro Villanueva, es verdad que es para 35 mil asistentes? pues miro y vuelvo a mirar y no me parece... alli no caben mas de 30 mil (aun siendo generoso). Alguien sabe su capacidad real?


----------



## sotlab

marthin said:


> Por cierto el estadio Alejandro Villanueva, es verdad que es para 35 mil asistentes? pues miro y vuelvo a mirar y no me parece... alli no caben mas de 30 mil (aun siendo generoso). Alguien sabe su capacidad real?



Lo mismo digo yo. Antes de que lo renovaran era para 35 000, pero le han puesto butacas a todo occidente y a casi todo oriente. Para mí que está por los 30 000.


----------



## RoVi

Poligono said:


> No es gran cosa pero la intención cuenta creo


vale vale


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm y como ira el estadio campeones del 36


----------



## peruanito

^^mmm feo proyecto, por cierto este esadio no cuenta con cesped sintetico???
creo que hace unos años inaguraron, gracias a Woodman por supuesto. jajajajja que chiste


----------



## MicroX

Si van a contruir estadios de esa manera, mejor ni construir tribunas. En vez, solo comprar tribunas y ya.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm el estadio de tupac amaru mm esta horroroso


----------



## Xtremizta

horrible! tanto canon y no hacen buenas obras... q mediocres


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Poligono said:


> No es gran cosa pero la intención cuenta creo.


Excelente trabajo amigo!


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Buen collage, ahora hay que mejores fotos de los estadios si da gusto mostrarlos.

El estadio de Sicuani es una improvisacion total, habra participado algun arquitecto??? Lo dudo.


----------



## jocho

http://www.radiouno.com.pe/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17026&Itemid=34

ESTADIO "JOEL GUTIÉRREZ" ES EL PROYECTO ALBARRACINO DE MAYOR INVERSIÓN EN TODA LA PROVINCIA DE TACNA 
viernes, 01 de octubre de 2010 
Con una inversión mayor a los 22 millones de nuevos soles, se viene ejecutando el proyecto de “Ampliación y equipamiento de la infraestructura del Estadio Joel Gutiérrez”, en el distrito de Gregorio Albarracín de Tacna, así lo indica el portal de transparencia del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas. Este proyecto es el de mayor inversión en toda la provincia de Tacna durante los años 2007-2010; informó MIM Tacna.

Según su ficha SNIP, esta obra beneficiaría directamente a 22 mil 695 personas y, entre los principales componentes de infraestructura y equipamiento, tenemos: ampliación del estadio con áreas de atletismo, albergue, mini coliseo de box, losa deportiva de usos múltiples, además equipamiento en las áreas de gimnasio, tenis de mesa, ajedrez, tae kwon do, karate, áreas administrativas y capacitación.

El segundo proyecto de mayor inversión es la “Construcción de la casa cultural de la juventud”, que requiere de una inversión de 6 millones 942 mil nuevos soles, y también está en ejecución. Comprende la construcción de un local y equipamiento básico con un área de 2 mil 649 metros cuadrados. A fecha este proyecto presenta una ejecución de 6 millones 587 mil nuevos soles.

La inversión de los diez proyectos más grandes del distrito asciende a 57 millones 659 mil nuevos soles y está orientada, principalmente, al levantamiento de nueva infraestructura deportiva y cultural. Este monto representa el 23% de la ejecución total en el distrito de Gregorio Albarracín durante los años 2007 – 2010, que asciende a 255 millones 931 mil nuevos soles.

__________________________________________

otro estadio importante en Tacna, mucho ojo


----------



## jocho

doble post


----------



## Indochine

el Monumental y Matute siendo casa momentaneas de la seleccion y ambas con la botella de publicidad


----------



## sotlab

^^

Sí, esa manía de poner publicidades gigantescas que obstaculizan la vista al público. Eso me hace recordar que en el estadio de Huaraz, el Rosas Pampa, la mala construcción de sus tribunas populares, desde el segundo nivel, tampoco permite ver parte de la tribuna, en este caso el córner.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Segun tenia entendido, el estadio de Moquegua era municipal. Igual se ve muy bueno, aunque no le vendria mal techar sus otras tribunas y poner una pantalla gigante en el espacio de tribuna que falta.

Off topic: Que fea costumbre esa de invadir la cancha por personas ajenas al equipo o al club, muy mal, ojala cambie.


----------



## fundicionurbano

wow que bonito estadio por otra aprte tiene buen entorno s eve mucho verdor


----------



## franci.sc.o

me parece o le falta una popular a ese estadio?

parece que si no? ojala que construyan una siempre y cuando se justifique la obra aduciendo que el estadio no da abasto en ocasiones y no inventando cualquier cosa para 'aceitar'.


----------



## jocho

franci.sc.o said:


> me parece o le falta una popular a ese estadio?
> 
> parece que si no? ojala que construyan una siempre y cuando se justifique la obra aduciendo que el estadio no da abasto en ocasiones y no inventando cualquier cosa para 'aceitar'.


dificil, ya sería un estadio demasiado grande en comparación con la ciudad


----------



## rafo18

Quiza en 20 años hagan la popular que falta, cuando la población la justifique.


----------



## franci.sc.o

jocho said:


> dificil, ya sería un estadio demasiado grande en comparación con la ciudad


si eso tambien pense porque moquegua tiene cuanto 100 000 - 150 000 a lo mucho y en el peru la gente no es muy de ir a los estadios. el estadio se llenara cuando vayan las U, SC y AL, pero cuando vaya el CNI, Sullana o San Martin lo dudo. ademas no se olviden que en el Peru y esto se ve mucho en provincias la gente a veces deja de asistir. Cuando el Inti Gas subio la gente llenaba el estadio, ahora todavia van pero digamos que va un 30-40% menos de los que iba al comienzo. y que decir de Chimbote donde el Galvez llenaba el Manuel Gomez Arellano y luego el Manuel Rivera cuando ahora apenas y se ve gente en las tribunas.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm no me gustan como han pintado el centro de la cancha en el estadio 25 de noviemnbre mm que manera de malograr el cesped


----------



## invasorzim

Al estadio moqueguano más que faltarle una tribuna popular debería tener butacas en las preferenciales y un techo en oriente y popular. La tribuna faltante la pueden hacer cuando haya suficiente público que amerite una ampliación, por ahora está bien con 3 tribunas.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mm debieron ponerle tambien techo a oriente


----------



## lobusmarino

En el partido León - Melgar se pudo ver q ya terminaron con las graderías
de la tribuna de occidente delHeraclio Tapia, haber quien pone imagenes.
y para cuando se espera inaugurar?


----------



## peruanito

franci.sc.o said:


> si eso tambien pense porque moquegua tiene cuanto 100 000 - 150 000 a lo mucho y en el peru la gente no es muy de ir a los estadios. el estadio se llenara cuando vayan las U, SC y AL, pero cuando vaya el CNI, Sullana o San Martin lo dudo. ademas no se olviden que en el Peru y esto se ve mucho en provincias la gente a veces deja de asistir. Cuando el Inti Gas subio la gente llenaba el estadio, ahora todavia van pero digamos que va un 30-40% menos de los que iba al comienzo. y que decir de Chimbote donde el Galvez llenaba el Manuel Gomez Arellano y luego el Manuel Rivera cuando ahora apenas y se ve gente en las tribunas.


 y el estadio Huancayo que ahora nunca se llena ni la preferencial, por eso el Sport Huancayo estaria pensando cambiar de localia


----------



## mollejero

La tribuna q esta techada es la de oriente la occidente esta sin techar, sino mire la posicion del sol en el estadio


----------



## peruanito

Un estadio más, Municipal de Huamachuco en la Libertad.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ es grass sintético o natural? Porque si fuera natural ese césped se ve maldito, recontra cuidado.


----------



## chilespain

^^ A simple vista se nota que es pasto sintético. No sé cómo será esa zona climáticamente, pero si no es muy lluviosa, creo que no es necesario el pasto sintético. Además, en el pasto sintético se usa una pintura especial para hacer esas líneas, en pasto natural se usa cal, y en esta foto se nota muchísimo la pintura.


----------



## fundicionurbano

MM si es sintetico


----------



## Jean_Pierre

A mi tambien me parece sintetico, como una alfombra mal lavada que se ha barrido


----------



## peruanito

A mi parecer el grass sintetico esta bien para distritos pequeños que no cuentan con presupuesto para el mantenimiento del cesped natural, pues de caso contrario lso estadios son terrales poco grass, mucho barro.

No estoy de acuerdo del Uso de cesped artificial en futbol profesional, o en ciudades que puedad disponer un presupuesto extra para sus escenarios deportivos.


----------



## Massilia10

+1


----------



## julioacuesta

peruanito said:


> Un estadio más, Municipal de Huamachuco en la Libertad.


Es Cancha Sintética, la ejecutó:

CONSORCIO SPORTS BUSINESS, integrado por las empresas: CORPORACION GENESIS SAC y Arq LAZARO OBANDO DANIEL ARTURO.

El monto del Contrato con la Municipalidad Provincial Sánchez Carrión y el Contratista fue de S/. 1,829,527.35 

Esta Municipalidad tiene un presupuesto enorme gracias al Canon Minero, en su jurisdicción se encuentra la Minera Barrick, este año tiene un presupuesto de 54millones de soles.

Esta Muni tiene un monto destinado para Construcción de Centros Educativos por 13millones de soles y sólo ha gastado 2millones, si no usa esa diferencia dentro de estos últimos días del año, pues lo tendrá que devolver... esta Muni no es pobre.

Saludos


----------



## peruanito

julioacuesta said:


> Es Cancha Sintética, la ejecutó:
> 
> CONSORCIO SPORTS BUSINESS, integrado por las empresas: CORPORACION GENESIS SAC y Arq LAZARO OBANDO DANIEL ARTURO.
> 
> El monto del Contrato con la Municipalidad Provincial Sánchez Carrión y el Contratista fue de S/. 1,829,527.35
> 
> Esta Municipalidad tiene un presupuesto enorme gracias al Canon Minero, en su jurisdicción se encuentra la Minera Barrick, este año tiene un presupuesto de 54millones de soles.
> 
> Esta Muni tiene un monto destinado para Construcción de Centros Educativos por 13millones de soles y sólo ha gastado 2millones, si no usa esa diferencia dentro de estos últimos días del año, pues lo tendrá que devolver... esta Muni no es pobre.
> 
> Saludos


Interesante los datos de esta muni, sucede en muchas partes que con tanto canon ya no saben que hacer.

La idea es que no hay motivos para tener cesped natural, cuando el uso no es constante, seria un lujo innecesario, para uan cancha que no se va utilizar con frecuencia, más alla de partidos de Copa Perú y algunos encuentros interescolares.


situación contraria podría ser el uso en Trujillo capital de departamento.


----------



## MicroX

paoloscraper said:


> Que necesidad tienes de hacer off-topic cuando el tema es sobre estadios peruanos no sobre quien viene a inaugurar tal o cual obra en un estadio?


Se trata de un estadio peruano...es on-topic.


lobusmarino said:


> aqui imagenes del estadio 25 de noviembre de moquegua
> q debuta el próximo año en primera..son imágenes del
> último domingo.


no hay espacio para una tribuna en ese sector. parece que hay un colegio ahi. este estadio destinado a tener solo 3 tribunas por el resto de su vida.



pascual sambucetti said:


> Colegas, Me parece que fue el gobierno regional quien construyó el estadio y el IPD solo lo administra.
> 
> Sambu.


es del IPD. si el gobierno regional o municipal construye un estadio, entonces el IPD esta involucrado. cualquier cosa que tenga que ver un ente del gobierno, el IPD esta detras todo.


Jean_Pierre said:


> Segun tenia entendido, el estadio de Moquegua era municipal. Igual se ve muy bueno, aunque no le vendria mal techar sus otras tribunas y poner una pantalla gigante en el espacio de tribuna que falta.
> 
> Off topic: Que fea costumbre esa de invadir la cancha por personas ajenas al equipo o al club, muy mal, ojala cambie.


Si es municipal, es del IPD. por ejemplo, el Manuel Rivera Sanchez de Chimbote -que tambien lo hizo el municipio- es del IPD. El Municipal Campeones del 36 tambien es del IPD. La mayoria son del IPD (gobierno peruano) salvo el Monumental, Matute, UNSA (Virgen de Chapi) y el Estadio Universitario de San Marcos. Se me escapa uno?


----------



## AGE201

estadio







umacollo


----------



## AGE201

---


----------



## AGE201




----------



## Massilia10

En este resumen del partido Huanuco - Melgar, se puede apreciar los avances de la nueva tribuna occidente del estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KmaKjdls30


----------



## Jean_Pierre

MicroX said:


> Si es municipal, es del IPD. por ejemplo, el Manuel Rivera Sanchez de Chimbote -que tambien lo hizo el municipio- es del IPD. El Municipal Campeones del 36 tambien es del IPD. La mayoria son del IPD (gobierno peruano) salvo el Monumental, Matute, UNSA (Virgen de Chapi) y el Estadio Universitario de San Marcos. Se me escapa uno?


No necesariamente, por ejemplo tenemos el Manuel Bonilla de Miraflores aca en Lima, que es un estadio municipal pero el IPD no ve nada en su mantenimiento.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

El estadio Garcilazo de Cusco es administrado por el Gob. Regional, no el IPD


----------



## Indochine

Estadio UNSA





Estadio Nacional


----------



## franci.sc.o

oigan igual el estadio de huanuco seguira teniendo sus cerro-palcos no? porque he visto muchas veces en la tele que los estadios que se encuentran a la par de cerros algo grandes y cuando no se dan abasto para albergar mas espectadores o estos no quieren pagar su entrada uno ve gente viendo partidos de futbol desde cerros o algunas veces desde edificios tipo mundialito del porvenir


----------



## fundicionurbano

wow que buenos videos


----------



## lobusmarino

para el estadio de la UNSA, ya deberían estar pensando en remodelar el techo
(techado total) además de la pista atlética y butacas creo q de esa manera se 
impulsaría el escenario deportivo de arequipa, que dicen mis amios arequipeños?


----------



## lobusmarino

hubo una propuesta para techar el garcilazo del cusco, como kedo?


----------



## peruanito

lobusmarino said:


> para el estadio de la UNSA, ya deberían estar pensando en remodelar el techo
> (techado total) además de la pista atlética y butacas creo q de esa manera se
> impulsaría el escenario deportivo de arequipa, que dicen mis amios arequipeños?


 creo que en arequipa no tienen plata ni para el mantenimiento dudo mucho que se hagan mejoras en ese escenario


----------



## RoVi

^^ se hace y se hara mantenimiento y mejoras para el Sudamericano Sub-20


----------



## peruanito

RoVi said:


> ^^ se hace y se hara mantenimiento y mejoras para el Sudamericano Sub-20


perdon pero lei en alguna nota o comentario anterior, la verdad no lo recuerdo, q no se contaban con recursos para el mantenimiento y se pensaba traspasar al ipd algo así, bueno pero tienes razón si se hara mejjoras para ese sudamericano.


----------



## RoVi

uhmm no lo creo... si ni siquiera puede mantener el Estadio Mariano Melgar aunque ahora ultimo según los periódicos iba desembolsar 300 mil soles para mantenimiento y mejoras justamente para el sudamericano.


----------



## fundicionurbano

+1 aprte no va mucha gente


----------



## RoVi

*CONMEBOL observó el estadio Melgar*

El estadio Melgar de Arequipa podría ser desechado como sede principal del Sudamericano y Pre Olímpico del 2011 si no cumple con los requerimientos que ha dado la Comisión Técnica de la Confederación Sudamericana de Fútbol.

Según se informó tiene muchas deficiencias respecto a sus ambientes (vestuarios, baños, etc.) por lo que se ha recomendado su refacción inmediata que no está dentro del presupuesto del IPD, quien es su propietario.

La semana pasada se aprobó una partida de 300 mil nuevos soles únicamente para mejorar el sistema eléctrico del estadio y de esta forma cumplir con los requisitos que ha solicitado INDECI para otorgar el certificado de seguridad; pero no se ha previsto el mejoramiento de sus infraestructura.








En caso el estadio Melgar no pueda ser sede, Arequipa planteará al estadio “La Tomilla” de Cayma como una posibilidad.

*Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2010...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Deporteaqp+(DEPORTEAQP)*


----------



## JOSE-AQP

Bueno ese estadio pertenece al IPD, que nunca ha mostrado el mayor interés, si no veamos que como ha remodelado los estadios del norte de país hace algunos años y por el Estadio Melgar no ha hecho nada…


----------



## Matias16

peruanito said:


> algunas fotos más del estadio Huancayo


LA ULTIMA,, SEGUN EL GOBIERNO DE JUNIN, LAS TORRES NO FUNCIONAN!!
FUENTE CORREO


----------



## Matias16

Los alrededores del Estadio Tapia de Huanuco los deben mejorar mucho, calles sin pavimentar, casa semi destruidas y la fachada esta pesima


----------



## antigriego

Si, ahora tendran que invertir un poco mas por un error del Gobierno de Junin y algunos obreros, el doble creo o sea :
140.000 mis soles mas..


----------



## peruanito

Matias16 said:


> Los alrededores del Estadio Tapia de Huanuco los deben mejorar mucho, calles sin pavimentar, casa semi destruidas y la fachada esta pesima


 si no me equivoco es parte de la 3ª etapa


----------



## royer86

y como va la reconstruccion del Estadio campeones del 36 de Sullana - Piura, pongan fotos del avance


----------



## Jose25Frisco

*ESTADIOS DE MAYOR CAPACIDAD*

Seria essencial que nuestros estadios tenga un aforo de 50,000 o 60,000 personas con butacas. He leido que muchas personas dicen que es inutil construir estadios grandes en ciudades de poca poblacion. Yo creo que la poblacion de esas ciudades iran incrementando paulatinamente cuando los gobiernos regionales se descentralizen. Hay que pensar en futuras generaciones. por ejemplo la cuidad de Moquegua no va tener la misma (actual 20,000 pobladores) poblacion en 30 años. Al tener estadios mas grandes se podria rebajar las entradas hasta a un 50%. dependiendo del rival. 
En muchas ciudades no asisten al estadio por el alto valor de las entradas. Es muy bueno para los clubes ( si en alguna vez seran Sociedades Anonimas) tener ingresos de taquillas. Hay que profesionalizar el Futbol Peruano. Yo creo que nuestro "clubes" deberan de tener un estadio propio en menos de 3 años como minimo de 30,000 espectadores, con butacas y campo en magnificas condiciones. Si no cumple con estos requisitos mejor que no jueguen asi de simple.


----------



## antigriego

Es muy difificl, tal vez dentro de 20 años o mas.
Ademas, los equipos de Copa Peru y otros cmo Cienciano no tiene estabilidad economica para construir un estadio como señalas.


----------



## franci.sc.o

yo creo que los estadios nuevos deberian de tener capacidad minima para 8000-10000 personas, salidas de emergencia, buenos camerinos y un palco para radio y/o television. en chile se hacen bastantes estadios y no grandes. si los ven se quedan soprendidos de los bueno que se ven. ah y tendran capacidad para poco numero de espectadores pero facil pueden ser ampliados en un futuro....


----------



## luchop

Jose es un sonador. Solo Lima puede tener un estadio de 50,000 para arriba. Arequipa solo lleno el SanAgustin una vez, la final de la Copa Sudamericana. Para que gastar en ESTADIOs gigantescos (elefantes blancos) cuando hacen falta mas hospitales y escuelas.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

luchop said:


> Jose es un sonador. Solo Lima puede tener un estadio de 50,000 para arriba. Arequipa solo lleno el SanAgustin una vez, la final de la Copa Sudamericana. Para que gastar en ESTADIOs gigantescos (elefantes blancos) cuando hacen falta mas hospitales y escuelas.



Disculpa, peri la UNSA se ha llenado varias veces, sobretodo en los encuentros con equipos de Lima como Alianza o durante buenas trechos de campaña que melgar hizo a fines de los 90. El problema es que nuestro equipo profesional se ha desprestigiado con sus pésimas campañas.

Ciudades como Trujillo o Aqp pueden perfectamente tener estidos de gran capacidad. Coincido sí en que hacen falta hospitales y muchas cosas más en este país. Quizas tu condicion de novisimo en el foro te juega una mala pasada.


----------



## peruanito

Alter Ego Peru said:


> Disculpa, peri la UNSA se ha llenado varias veces, sobretodo en los encuentros con equipos de Lima como Alianza o durante buenas trechos de campaña que melgar hizo a fines de los 90. El problema es que nuestro equipo profesional se ha desprestigiado con sus pésimas campañas.
> 
> Ciudades como Trujillo o Aqp pueden perfectamente tener estidos de gran capacidad. Coincido sí en que hacen falta hospitales y muchas cosas más en este país. Quizas tu condicion de novisimo en el foro te juega una mala pasada.


No solo se lleno con partidos de Melgar. Tambienen algunas finales de Cienciano a pesar de ser un rival directo, y en otras ocasiones tambien se lleno con la Virgen de Chapi.

Sigo buscando fotos de Macusani en Puno, lei que tiene una capacidad de 15 mil personas y ahi deberia Jugar el Alianza porvenir Unicachi que es semifinalista de la copa Peru, si alguien tiene datos publiqueos por fa.


----------



## RoVi

luchop said:


> Jose es un sonador. Solo Lima puede tener un estadio de 50,000 para arriba. Arequipa solo lleno el SanAgustin una vez, la final de la Copa Sudamericana. Para que gastar en ESTADIOs gigantescos (elefantes blancos) cuando hacen falta mas hospitales y escuelas.


----------



## JOSE-AQP

Cuando el Melgar estaba en sus buenos momentos el estadio Melgar se llenaba totalmente no entraba nadie mas y el estadio de la UNAS, se llenaba en un 80%, pero ahora con la malas campaña del Melgar no se llena ni el Estadio Melgar…


----------



## BeatlEd

El Estadio de la UNSA no me parecia un estadio "bonito" o "agraciado", pero al verlo ahora me ha nacido una especie de nostalgia y hasta le he agarrado cariño, pues me hace recordar al viejo coloso de Jose Diaz (Estadio Nacional de Lima). Cada vez que vea el Estadio de la UNSA recordaré inconcientemente las buenas epocas de nuetro futbol peruano.


----------



## Indochine

ahora se viene el torneo sudamericano sub 20, veremos si se llena o no los estadiios


----------



## Jose25Frisco

Entiendo que muchos foristas reclamen por mas hospitales escuelas << eso es lo primordial. Eso es otro tema o es cuestion a otro thread... La construccion de hospitales y escuelas le compete al Estado Peruano, por eso que pagamos impuestos. El tema de estadios peruanos que compete a este "thread", solo es una opinion de construir estadios mas grandes y de remodelarlos apoyados con la empresa privadas( SI CONVERTIMOS LOS CLUBES EN SOCIEDADES ANONIMAS) y que el gobierno regional no ponga trabas a estas empresas ( muchos de estos gobiernos regionales pediran cupo). Oh ya se olvidaron como se maneja toda esta 'aceitada'. Primero acabar la corrupcion de nuestro pais. Segundo mejorar nuestros clubes y para eso se necesita 'infraestructura'. A tener mejor infraestructura( comodos y grandes estadios y seguros) Se tendria mayor aforo, y cobrar precio mas comodo ( ACHIKA PRECIO ). La gente en ciudades pequeñas no van al estadio por que son inseguros, nada comodos, no hay entretenimiento, y las entradas relativamente caras. Que sale mas rentable
un aforo que 5,000 personas pagan 15 soles en promedio. O un estadio de 45,000 cobrando 5 soles en promedio. Uds. hagan las matematicas. 
Ademas hay que pensar en futuras generaciones. O al menos dejar los cimientos para que futuras generaciones continuen el proyecto .
Necesitamos mejorar nuestra infraestructura primero. Hay estadios de como el Garcilazo o el Unsa que necesita remodelaciones. Por ejemplo el Garcilazo tiene buena cancha( una mesa de billar) pero no tiene butacas en oriente u occidente. No tiene servicios de comida rapida, Se necesita techarlo por que aveces hay lluvias fuertes. Tenemos las bases necesitamos solamente mejorarlos.
No se como esta el estadio de la Unsa. que servicio tiene? Por que no convertir nuestros estadios en algo mas presentable. Tampoco estoy diciendo que dejemos de construir escuelas ni hospitales.


----------



## Indochine

Mig29 Fulcrum said:


> Hola, estas fotos son del nuevo estadio atlético del IPD del Cusco, ubicado junto al coliseo cerrado. Todavía no termina la construcción al 100% pero ya está en uso la pista sintética y es excelente ver que la población tiene acceso a la infraestructura deportiva ya que es pública. Sólo S/. 2.00 la entrada a la pista. Forma parte de todo un complejo deportivo que incluye canchas múltiples y gimnasio.


interesante


----------



## peruanito

Empieza instalación de moderno tablero electrónico de Alianza Lima
La empresa AOC en el Perú inició hoy la instalación del moderno tablero electrónico de 28 metros cuadrados en el estadio Alejandro Villanueva de La Victoria, el mismo que debe estar funcionando en un plazo máximo de 10 días junto a los LED del perímetro de la cancha.

Esta pantalla podría ser inaugurado el 5 de diciembre en el último partido de la Liguilla “A” ante la Universidad San Martín.

“Estamos corriendo contra el tiempo, ya están en el estadio todos los componentes del panel de la pantalla y lo ideal es tener instalado todo en una semana, a más tardar deberían ser 10 días, para que todo esté funcionando” Declaró a la página web del club Alianza Lima, Alonso Mendoza Garzón Gerente de producto de AOC en Perú.

La pantalla gigante que se instalará en la tribuna norte permitirá transmitir imágenes de video con buena calidad y nítidas debido a su buena resolución que es P16, por ello llegaron ingenieros chilenos para su instalación.

“En la instalación de la pantalla gigante de 28 metros cuadrados y los LEDS trabajaran dos ingenieros chilenos y dos peruanos, además de 10 técnicos, las pruebas de video deberán empezar a realizarse este miércoles bajo las instrucciones de una productora especialista en este tipo de casos” Dijo Alonso Mendoza.

AOC, empresa encargada de la instalación de la pantalla gigante y del Banner electrónico de 101 metros cuadrados, aseguro que este tablero es único en nuestro país e incluso será mejor que los que se observó en el último mundial disputado en Sudáfrica.


----------



## fundicionurbano

se ve bien chevere el estadio de la unsa


----------



## Indochine

El Monumental no se queda atras, la tribuna oriente










en esta tribuna esta que se trabaja con las butacas para que este la imgen de Lolo Fernandez  buena iniciativa al maximo idolo de Universitario, goleador con la seleccion y 2º goleador en la historia de la copa america










Asi va quedando el mosaico de LOLO en la tribuna Oriente




























Creditos de la fotos Dan!el

segun tengo entendido, mas que un esfuerzo dirigencial es un esfuerzo de un grupo de hinchas, pues fue iniciativa de los mismos hinchas, y ellos mismo se estan encargando


----------



## kikethegreat

buena iniciativa, al menos mejorara en algo


----------



## Oscar10

*Que paja, muy buena idea. *


----------



## *asterix*

LEOQUIROZ said:


> Así es... hay prioridades sociales que mejorar... hospitales, escuelas, etc.
> 
> Si las coimisiones, diezmos y robo de los políticos se fueran a más obras sociales... la pobreza en el Perú disminuiría.
> 
> Hay ciudades que aun no están en la capacidad de tener estadios enormes, quizás en sus proyectos definitivos contemplen las ampliaciones, pues eso si puede aceptarse.
> 
> En Tacna existe un estadio para más de 25mil personas, otra de 12 mil, y pues piensan construir otra para 23mil personas. Cosa que no comparto porque el Estadio Jorge Basadre muy pocas veces se llena, pero bueno, esas son decisiones de nuestros gobernantes.


asi es pan y circo para el pueblo, en Ayacucho *parece* que tendremos un estadio de buen nivel, es decir remodelaran el estadio del colegio mariscal caceres con aporte de capital privado *y si sale electo* como presindente del gobierno regional el fmalante dueño del inti gas pues ampliara y remodelara el estadio ciudad de cumana. el tiempo lo dira.


----------



## Jose25Frisco

LEOQUIROZ said:


> Así es... hay prioridades sociales que mejorar... hospitales, escuelas, etc.
> 
> Si las coimisiones, diezmos y robo de los políticos se fueran a más obras sociales... la pobreza en el Perú disminuiría.
> 
> Hay ciudades que aun no están en la capacidad de tener estadios enormes, quizás en sus proyectos definitivos contemplen las ampliaciones, pues eso si puede aceptarse.
> 
> En Tacna existe un estadio para más de 25mil personas, otra de 12 mil, y pues piensan construir otra para 23mil personas. Cosa que no comparto porque el Estadio Jorge Basadre muy pocas veces se llena, pero bueno, esas son decisiones de nuestros gobernantes.


La construccion de grandes Escuela o Grandes Unidades Educativas, Hospitales o Servicio de Salud a los pueblos mas alejados, le compete al Estado, y con el pago de nuestros impuestos. Ojala que estes pagando impuestos :wink2:
Para la construccion de Estadios solo compete el gobierno regional y DE LA EMPRESA PRIVADA. Pero tampoco el gobierno regional puede soltar un centavo a estas construcciones. Lo que se le pide al Gobierno Regional que deje "trabajar" a la Empresa Privada. Eso quiere decir que adios a las coimas, tajaditas, mordidas, etc, etc. Ademas la construccion de otros servicios esta en otro thread. aqui solo se busca soluciones.
Como atraer a las Empresas Privadas a que inviertan, en infraestructura que al final el beneficiado sera: el ciudadano de la region.


----------



## Jose25Frisco

Indochine said:


> El Monumental no se queda atras, la tribuna oriente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en esta tribuna esta que se trabaja con las butacas para que este la imgen de Lolo Fernandez  buena iniciativa al maximo idolo de Universitario, goleador con la seleccion y 2º goleador en la historia de la copa america
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asi va quedando el mosaico de LOLO en la tribuna Oriente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creditos de la fotos Dan!el
> 
> segun tengo entendido, mas que un esfuerzo dirigencial es un esfuerzo de un grupo de hinchas, pues fue iniciativa de los mismos hinchas, y ellos mismo se estan encargando


Me parece muy buena la idea, se ve muy bien <Soy de Alianza Lima> pero si veo que un club o institucion progresa o innova su infraestructura. Me quito la camiseta y solo me toca aplaudir o hacer una critica 'constructiva' en vez de una critica 'destructiva'. 
y una vez mas felicitaciones.


----------



## kikethegreat

Fotos de la instalacion de la pantalla LED en el estadio de matute, fotos sacadas de la pagina de Alianza Lima el dia de hoy
































































pensaba que iba a ser mas grande la pantalla.


----------



## peruanito

kikethegreat said:


> Fotos de la instalacion de la pantalla LED en el estadio de matute, fotos sacadas de la pagina de Alianza Lima el dia de hoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pensaba que iba a ser mas grande la pantalla.


Lo mismo pense, habra que verla encendida.


----------



## sotlab

Me gusta cómo han sido tratadas las tribunas del estadio de la Alianza. Ojalá fuera así el entorno... Y sobre el estadio de la "U", espero que sigan haciendo cambios (ya han pasado 10 años...). Sería bueno tener pantallas led para anuncios publicitacios como los aliancistas.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm se ve una mini pantalla


----------



## Indochine

sotlab said:


> Me gusta cómo han sido tratadas las tribunas del estadio de la Alianza. Ojalá fuera así el entorno... Y sobre el estadio de la "U", espero que sigan haciendo cambios (ya han pasado 10 años...). Sería bueno tener pantallas led para anuncios publicitacios como los aliancistas.


el estadio monumental tiene un marcador electronico encima de los palcos suite de norte









y una pantalla electronica encima de los palcos suite de sur









si en algun momento se cambia, tendria que ser los 2 a la ves y poner los novedosos led publicitarios a nivel de cancha que estan instalando en matute.


----------



## BeatlEd

La pantalla electronica de Matute se ve muy pequeña. Pero para como lo anunciaban: "mejor que las del mundial de Sudafrica", me parece que crearon falsas expectativas en los hinchas, pues cuando se refiere al termino "mejor" uno entiende que es de igual o mayor tamaño y de mejor resolucion. Tal parece este solo será mejor en resolución. De todos modos esperemos para verlo en funcionamiento. Quiza sea muy prematura mi critica pero es la primera impresión que me deja esta pantalla.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

A menos que sea la primera parte, yo la veo muy pequeña para todo lo que dijeron.


----------



## Jose25Frisco

LEOQUIROZ said:


> No pago impuestos porque el estado no hace nada por mi


El Estado ha hecho mucho por ti, la cosa que no te quieres dar cuenta. Respeto tu opinion y tu punto de vista. Saludos


----------



## Jose25Frisco

sotlab said:


> Me gusta cómo han sido tratadas las tribunas del estadio de la Alianza. Ojalá fuera así el entorno... Y sobre el estadio de la "U", espero que sigan haciendo cambios (ya han pasado 10 años...). Sería bueno tener pantallas led para anuncios publicitacios como los aliancistas.


En verdad se ve excelente las tribunas con butacas. Deberiamos de hacer una segunda bandeja de tribunas alrededor del estadio. Menos en la Tribuna Norte claro esta.Alli se puede poner palcos sobre la tribuna norte y desde los palcos molestar a los hinchas de la U como tirandoles webos podridos.


----------



## Oscar10

*Alarcon si que es un vende humo de primera.*


----------



## fundicionurbano

Oscar10 said:


> *Alarcon si que es un vende humo de primera.*


mmm +1


----------



## sotlab

http://elcomercio.pe/deportes/67561...andez-ahora-estara-tribuna-oriente-monumental

Uds. lo dijeron primero:

*Con la bendición del ídolo: Lolo Fernández ahora estará en la tribuna oriente del Monumental*

_Un grupo de hinchas ha iniciado la labor de crear un mosaico con la imagen del ‘Cañonero’, que será estrenada en el decisivo choque ante Cristal_

Para los jugadores-hinchas de la ‘U’ es una motivación extra ver la imagen de ‘Lolo’ Fernández en la tribuna norte, pero en momentos en que se necesita ganar a Sporting Cristal para seguir con posibilidades de hacerse de un lugar en la Copa Libertadores, cualquier inyección anímica extra será bien recibida.

Es por eso que desde el miércoles pasado, un grupo de hinchas empezaron a reacomodar las butacas del estadio tratando de hacer un mosaico con la imagen de ‘Lolo’ que fue terminada hoy y que será estrenada el domingo ante Cristal. Todo, con tal de ganar.


----------



## sotlab

Se imaginan algunos estadios con butacas, aunque sea en oriente y occidente (p.e. el del Cusco). 

Mínimo lo hubiesen hecho con los estadios del norte, no, que ni pintan el cemento. Por eso me gusta el de Huánuco, creo que a todo occidente le pondrán butacas, y las demás ya éstán pintadas.


----------



## sotlab

> Dime q ha hecho por mi... trabajo para el Estado ... si comparamos, he hecho más para mi estado que ellos por mi.


Es simple cuestión sociológica, no. Tú le otorgas, le cedes al Estado ciertos derechos a cambio de algo (depende de la sociedad): protección, libertad, redistribución, participación en el poder, etc. Si no te parece correcta tu sociedad, puedes tratar de cambiarla o irte a otra. ¿Qué hace el Estado por nosotros? Bien para mal nos deja escribir estas líneas, nos deja criticarlo (podemos decirle 'Cerdo' al 'Cerdo'), nos permite trabajar, etc. *Que no lo hace nada bien, es verdad*, pero ese es otro asunto... 

Volviendo al asunto de los *estadios*... Ojalá que esta tribuna esté lista para enero, como dijeron... Se supone que la final el León de Huánuco la hubiese jugado a estadio completo, pero ya saben cómo son las autoridades (Ja!)...


----------



## sotlab

¿Se acuerdan cómo se amplió el estadio del Cienciano? Encontré una foto de esos tiempos... 










Ojalá en el estadio de la "U" cambien algún día las butacas... Sería bueno pensar hacerlo como en el Monumental del Colo Colo. Recordemos lo del Lolo también...


----------



## Oscar10

Indochine said:


> El Monumental no se queda atras, la tribuna oriente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en esta tribuna esta que se trabaja con las butacas para que este la imgen de Lolo Fernandez  buena iniciativa al maximo idolo de Universitario, goleador con la seleccion y 2º goleador en la historia de la copa america
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asi va quedando el mosaico de LOLO en la tribuna Oriente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creditos de la fotos Dan!el
> 
> segun tengo entendido, mas que un esfuerzo dirigencial es un esfuerzo de un grupo de hinchas, pues fue iniciativa de los mismos hinchas, y ellos mismo se estan encargando


----------



## antigriego

Ya no cambien el tema ESTADIOS PERUANOS III, creen un thread de el Estado.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmmm que han cambiado los asientos para hacer esa imagen mm interesante mmm


----------



## kikethegreat




----------



## *asterix*

genial ya estan las primeras pantallas publicitarias led en el Peru... supongo q el nacional tb tendra led publicitario solo falta q el monumental tb los ponga


----------



## Oscar10

*Lei que lo inauguran para el encuentro contra la San Martin, a esperar para verlas encencidas. Saben si estas pantallas publicitarias tambien han sido regaladas?*


----------



## Oscar10

LEOQUIROZ said:


> No han sido regaladas, ni la pantalla ni estos publicitarios, ambos fueron por Canje con AOC


*Ah ok, pues practicamente es lo mismo.*


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Tu me regalas, yo te regalo..:lol: Ok, bien por el estadio.*


----------



## peruanito

ALGUNAS FOTOS DELESTADIO UNION TARMA SACADAS DEL FACE DEL SPORT VICTORIA EN SU VISITA A TARMA

TRIBUNA OCCIDENTE




































tRIBUNA ORIENTE


----------



## Xtremizta

Oscar10 said:


> *^^ Tu me regalas, yo te regalo..:lol: Ok, bien por el estadio.*


Bueno *AOC *es una empresa q se quiere hacer conocida y consolidarse en el *Perú*, para eso invirtieron en el *Club con más historia* y porq no decirlo *el más grande del Perú*, y al ser patrocinador de *Alianza Lima*, este le brinda la *pantalla "gigante"*(¿?), los *Led displays* y la *Sala de Prensa*. AL igual q *Hyundai *le dió *tres buses* de distintos tamaños para movilizar a sus jugadores.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buena foto del estadio de tarma


----------



## Indochine

AOC y SAMSUNG ya estan en Peru buen tiempo y cada uno da sponsor a los mas grandes del Pais por asi decirlo.


Un poco de historia del estadio de alianza, en 1951 el presidente Odria DONO A ALIANZA UN TERRENO SIN DICTAR UNA LEY NI NADA Y en 1966 empezaron a construir matute, desde 1951, 20 AÑOS pasaron para que Velasco emita un decreto ley para dar la propiedad a alianza(1972) y recien alianza era dueño de el terreno, en 1974, 22 años despues de recibir la donacion se inauguraria el estadio alejandro villanueva..... 
Aun asi hace pocos meses la municipalidad de La Victoria les amenazo con expropiar la mitad de su sede








LINK

ante todo eso, creo que no deverian criticar a Universitario (con que autoridad) el Lolo Fernandez fue el primer estadio de un club peruano, el estado en 1944 dono el terreno a Universitario *con un decreto ley 10091*, en la calle Odriozola y si ahora la sede principal esta en ATE es porque UNIVERSITARIO COMPRO UN TERRENO para tener un estadio mas grande, y fue ahi donde se construyo el Estadio Monumental.




Xtremizta said:


> Bueno *AOC *es una empresa q se quiere hacer conocida y consolidarse en el *Perú*, para eso es invirtieron en el *Club con más historia* y porq no decirlo *el más grande del Perú*, y al ser patrocinador de *Alianza Lima*, este le brinda la *pantalla "gigante"*(¿?), los *Led displays* al igual q la *Sala de Prensa*. AL igual q *Hyundai *le dió *tres buses* de distintos tamaños para movilizar a sus jugadores.


Tampoco exageres, Hyunday tambien queria entrar a Universitario(mas antes que alianza) a inicios de este año, junto a Electroligth pero fueron desechados por Samsung.









*depor.pe*


----------



## lobusmarino

..al menos tiene tribuna y cesped natural el estadio de tarma.

DE CUANTAS PULGADAS ES LA TV DE MAT(U)TE ?


----------



## peruanito

lobusmarino said:


> ..al menos tiene tribuna y cesped natural el estadio de tarma.
> 
> DE CUANTAS PULGADAS ES LA TV DE MAT(U)TE ?


 28 mts2 maso 7 x 4


----------



## Xtremizta

Indochine said:


> AOC y SAMSUNG ya estan en Peru buen tiempo y cada uno da sponsor a los mas grandes del Pais por asi decirlo.
> 
> 
> Un poco de historia del estadio de alianza, en 1951 el presidente Odria DONO A ALIANZA UN TERRENO SIN DICTAR UNA LEY NI NADA Y en 1966 empezaron a construir matute, desde 1951, 20 AÑOS pasaron para que Velasco emita un decreto ley para dar la propiedad a alianza(1972) y recien alianza era dueño de el terreno, en 1974, 22 años despues de recibir la donacion se inauguraria el estadio alejandro villanueva.....
> Aun asi hace pocos meses la municipalidad de La Victoria les amenazo con expropiar la mitad de su sede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
> 
> ante todo eso, creo que no deverian criticar a Universitario (con que autoridad) el Lolo Fernandez fue el primer estadio de un club peruano, el estado en 1944 dono el terreno a Universitario *con un decreto ley 10091*, en la calle Odriozola y si ahora la sede principal esta en ATE es porque UNIVERSITARIO COMPRO UN TERRENO para tener un estadio mas grande, y fue ahi donde se construyo el Estadio Monumental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampoco exageres, Hyunday tambien queria entrar a Universitario(mas antes que alianza) a inicios de este año, junto a Electroligth pero fueron desechados por Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *depor.pe*


Exacto, *ambos terrenos* fueron *DONADOS*, pero cada quien *LEVANTÓ SU PROPIO ESTADIO*, habría q agregar q a la *U le REGALARON* su *PRIMERA TRIBUNA DE MADERA* del Antiguo Nacional. 

En cuanto a *AOC* y *Samsung* tienen un tiempo en el *Perú* pero *SAMSUNG* es más conocida para nadie es un secreto... Además eso q dices q *Hyundai y Electrolight* quedaron desechados es porq *SAMSUNG *ganó para ser *Sponsor Principal*, en cambio* HYUNDAI* se acercó a *"AL"* *ESTE AÑO*, y es el *Sponsor N°7* y su logo va en el* Short* del cuadro Intimo. No en el *PECHO DE LA CAMISETA*

*EN EL PECHO*








---------------------
*EN EL SHORT*








---------------------

Ahora *CUÁL DE LOS DOS RECIBE MÁS?*









Fuente: ELCOMERCIO.PE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------








fuente: DEPOR.PE

Uno no invierte semejantes cifras en *CUALQUIER EQUIPO*, por lo q ahora si puedo decir (sin exageración alguna) q *AL* es el *CLUB MÁS GRANDE DEL PERÚ*. 

Por cierto volviendo al *TEMA DE ESTADIOS* el Estadio de Tarma luce bien!, alguien tendrá fotos del Estadio de Moyobamba? Gracias.


----------



## julioacuesta

lobusmarino said:


> ..al menos tiene tribuna y cesped natural el estadio de tarma.
> 
> DE CUANTAS PULGADAS ES LA TV DE MAT(U)TE ?


Es por eso que algunos hinchas del equipo llamado: Universitario de Deportes, son calificados como arrogantes...


----------



## kokofett

Los Leds del nacional seran de 60mt2 cada uno ademas que tambien tendra Leds a raz de campo paa publicidad.


----------



## julioacuesta

Aquí detallo un listado de Estadios que serán construidos y/o remodelados en diveros lugares del Perú, están siendo desarrollado los Estudios para su ejecución y algunos para su aprobación por parte del MEF, todas del Estado mediante Municipalidades y Gobiernos Regionales, he colocado los grandecitos, los que superan los 10 millones de Nuevos Soles. SUMEN: 300 millones de Nuevos Soles aproximadamente.

MEJORAMIENTO Y CONSTRUCCION DEL ESTADIO MUNICIPAL LA BOMBONERA EN EL DISTRITO DE CIUDAD NUEVA - TACNA - TACNA
21 millones de Nuevos Soles

AMPLIACION Y MEJORAMIENTO DEL ESTADIO IPD DE PUERTO MALDONADO
13 millones de Nuevos Soles

MEJORAMIENTO DEL ESTADIO DE SATIPO
34 millones de Nuevos Soles

AMPLIACION Y EQUIPAMIENTO DE LA INFRAESTRUCTURA DEL ESTADIO MUNICIPAL JOEL GUTIERREZ, DISTRITO DE CORONEL GREGORIO ALBARRACIN LANCHIPA - TACNA - TACNA
26 millones de Nuevos Soles

AMPLIACION Y REMODELACIÓN DEL ESTADIO IPD DE TINGO MARIA, PROVINCIA DE LEONCIO PRADO - HUANUCO
18 millones de Nuevos Soles

AMPLIACION, MEJORAMIENTO DEL ESTADIO CAMPEONES DEL 36 SULLANA, PROVINCIA DE SULLANA - PIURA
17 millones de Nuevos Soles

AMPLIACION Y REMODELACION DEL ESTADIO MARISCAL CACERES DE LA CIUDAD DE TUMBES
14 millones de Nuevos Soles

MEJORAMIENTO DE LAS CONDICIONES PARA LA PRACTICA DEL DEPORTE EN EL ESTADIO MARISCAL DOMINGO NIETO DE LA CIUDAD DE ILO, PROVINCIA DE ILO - MOQUEGUA
17 millones de Nuevos Soles

MEJORAMIENTO Y AMPLIACION DEL ESTADIO MUNICIPAL ,LA MERCED, PROVINCIA DE CHANCHAMAYO - JUNIN
11 millones de Nuevos Soles

CONSTRUCCION DEL ESTADIO 24 DE JULIO DE LA CIUDAD DE ZARUMILLA
10 millones de Nuevos Soles

MEJORAMIENTO INTEGRAL DE LA INFRAESTRUCTURA DEPORTIVA DEL ESTADIO HUANCAYO, PROVINCIA Y DISTRITO DE HUANCAYO, JUNIN
96 millones de Nuevos Soles

AMPLIACIÓN Y REMODELACIÓN DEL ESTADIO ALIARDO SORIA PÉREZ DE PUCALLPA - DISTITO DE CALLERÍA - PROVINCIA DE CORONEL PORTILLO - REGIÓN UCAYALI
34 millones de Nuevos Soles

AMPLIACION Y MEJORAMIENTO DE LA INFRAESTRUCTURA DEL ESTADIO MUNICIPAL CARLOS VIDAURRE GARCIA, EN EL DISTRITO DE TARAPOTO, PROVINCIA DE SAN MARTIN - SAN MARTIN
16 millones de Nuevos Soles


----------



## julioacuesta

Si alguien de esas localidades pueden confirmar las construcciones... algunas ya empezaron como la de:

Ucayali, Contratista: CONSORCIO A.S.P. por el monto de su propuesta de: S/. 29,296,995.56

Pronto estaré viajando a inspeccionar...

Saludos


----------



## Xtremizta

julioacuesta

excelente información MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## lobusmarino

peruanito said:


> haber les explico un poco:
> 
> La estructura de concreto esta terminada hace aproximadamente 1 mes x lo que ya esta super endurecido, lo que falta son los acabados(ss hh, pintura, servicios electricos,acabado de las cabinas de transmision, cambiar las mayas, entre otros), que el publico ya lo puede hacer uso ya puede subir y saltar todo lo que quiere sin miedo a q se derrumbe.


CHERE PERUANITO!!!


----------



## lobusmarino

BeatlEd said:


> Una imagen de como se verá mañana el Estadio Alejandro Villanueva:
> 
> 
> 
> Tal parece que los led de piso solo cubriran la zona oriente... hubiese sido ideal tenerlos sobre norte y sur tambien


..HUYYYYYYYYYY
QUE PENA POR MATUTE.

Y EL CUENTO NO TERMINA AHÍ, me enteré que alquilarán esos led(POR QUE SOLO LO USARAN 2 VECES AL MES EN EL ESTADIO) para otros usos, como si se tratasen de equipos de sonido. SAQUEN SUS CONCLUSIONES!!


----------



## Xtremizta

lobusmarino said:


> ..HUYYYYYYYYYY
> QUE PENA POR MATUTE.
> 
> Y EL CUENTO NO TERMINA AHÍ, me enteré que alquilarán esos led(POR QUE SOLO LO USARAN 2 VECES AL MES EN EL ESTADIO) para otros usos, como si se tratasen de equipos de sonido. SAQUEN SUS CONCLUSIONES!!


eso se llama hacer negocios, al ser faciles de desmosntar pueden darle un uso extra y por lo tanto dinero extra para el Club:banana:, y claro q lo usaran 2 veces al mes es porq en un mes de cuatro partidos se dan usualmente *2 visitas y 2 de locales*, no veo de q se extrañanhno:


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm si van a ampliar matute que lo hagan bien


----------



## Stacy Conner

En el comercio señalan que la nueva pantalla led de Matute será de mayor calidad que las de Sudáfrica, ojala así sea.


----------



## pascual sambucetti

fundicionurbano said:


> +1



+2

sambu

Pd.- Es preciso su intervencion Sr. Moderador.


----------



## rafo18

julioacuesta said:


> Si alguno de los estadios peruanos fueran así... sólo el Estadio Nacional se acerca...


Espectaculares, el del caracol es el mejor kay:


----------



## Massilia10

En este video de CMD se ve la ceremonia de inauguración del marcador electrónico y los letreros LED.
Se ve muy bien.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyBUxSWOpZY


----------



## invasorzim

Si bien el tablero electrónico de Matute pudo haber sido algo más grande, la resolución si que está buenísima. Y ojalá pudieran colocar la publicidad LED alrededor de todo el estadio (por ahora creo que está en oriente nomás).


----------



## Oscar10

*Mas alla de que no es tan grande la pantalla, la alta definicion es muy buena. Lamentable que la publicidad LED solo sea en Oriente, minimo hubiera sido colocado en Norte y Sur tambien. Ojala que el Monumental y demas estadios imiten la publicidad LED, aparte de el remodelado Nacional, donde ya es un hecho.*

*Ayer vi el inicio del partido y alucine al Monumental con publicidad LED, iria mas acorde con el estadio. :lol:*


----------



## Xtremizta

Aca está el video de la inauguración: 






A mi parecer la publicidad LED si queda arcorde con Matute, si no solo escuchen a los comentaristas.:cheers: Quedo muy bueno y si comparto la idea de poner la publicidad alrededor de todo el campo, pero poco a poco! :banana:


----------



## hcastgu

Xtremizta said:


> Aca está el video de la inauguración:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mi parecer la publicidad LED si queda arcorde con Matute, si no solo escuchen a los comentaristas.:cheers: Quedo muy bueno y si comparto la idea de poner la publicidad alrededor de todo el campo, pero poco a poco! :banana:


Es cierto falto poner en norte y sur


----------



## MicroX

Oscar10 said:


> *Lamentable que la publicidad LED solo sea en Oriente, minimo hubiera sido colocado en Norte y Sur tambien. Ojala que el Monumental y demas estadios imiten la publicidad LED, aparte de el remodelado Nacional, donde ya es un hecho.*


En Europa, la publicidad generalmente solo van en las tribuna que serán vistas por la cámara de transmisión. No la pondrían en la tribuna preferencial (Occidente en Perú) porque ahí está en comando técnico y los suplentes.



Xtremizta said:


> A mi parecer la publicidad LED si queda arcorde con Matute, si no solo escuchen a los comentaristas.:cheers: Quedo muy bueno y si comparto la idea de poner la publicidad alrededor de todo el campo, pero poco a poco! :banana:


Como dije arriba, la publicidad solo debería ir en "Oriente", "Norte" y "Sur".

Una muestra de lo que estoy hablando en el estadio de Arsenal donde no ponen la publicidad en la tribuna que tiene el bancos de suplentes.










En pocas palabras, a Matute solo le falta publicidad en Norte y Sur para estar completo.

Al comienzo del partido en Matute no se veía nada de publicidad :lol: Tenían que bajar la intensidad de la luz.

*En Sullana no comienzan las obras.*

http://www.eltallaninforma.com/inde...d=124:el-tallan-informa-edicion-33&Itemid=150


----------



## Xtremizta

MicroX said:


> En Europa, la publicidad generalmente solo van en las tribuna que serán vistas por la cámara de transmisión. No la pondrían en la tribuna preferencial (Occidente en Perú) porque ahí está en comando técnico y los suplentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Como dije arriba, la publicidad solo debería ir en "Oriente", "Norte" y "Sur".
> 
> Una muestra de lo que estoy hablando en el estadio de Arsenal donde no ponen la publicidad en la tribuna que tiene el bancos de suplentes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En pocas palabras, a Matute solo le falta publicidad en Norte y Sur para estar completo.
> 
> Al comienzo del partido en Matute no se veía nada de publicidad :lol: Tenían que bajar la intensidad de la luz.
> 
> *En Sullana no comienzan las obras.*
> 
> http://www.eltallaninforma.com/inde...d=124:el-tallan-informa-edicion-33&Itemid=150


bueno si tienes razón. =D


----------



## Xtremizta

y por cierto q q será de Cristal pal proximo año?
ya no iran a la SMP
será cierto q la USMP lo quiere comprar? me refiero a estadio
y si es así donde jugará el Cristal?
al ser equipo de la Transnacional Backus deberian tener un estadio propio de poca capacidad pero propio ya es hora!


----------



## Robert.Ch

Xtremizta said:


> será cierto q la USMP lo quiere comprar? me refiero a estadio


Si te refieres al estadio SMP, al parecer sería demolido para dar pase a un eje vial que formaría parte de la línea amarilla.
Si alguién sabe algo mas concreto, sería bueno que nos informe.


----------



## Robert.Ch

Y ahora que el Alianza Atlético de Sullana se ha quedadp en primera, donde jugará el otro año? Tengo entendido que el estadio Campeones del 36 sigue con su construcción paralizada, se sabe algo sobre cuando se reanudaría? de todos los equipos en primera es el equipo que juega en el peor estadio, todos los demás para el próximo año tendría estadios decentes para fútbol profesional; solo por esa razón prefería ver al Gálvez jugar en el bonito estadio de Chimbote en vez del Alianza Atlético en esa pobre instalación que tiene como sede en La Unión, lástima.


----------



## fundicionurbano

bonitos estadios\


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Robert.Ch said:


> Y ahora que el Alianza Atlético de Sullana se ha quedadp en primera, donde jugará el otro año? Tengo entendido que el estadio Campeones del 36 sigue con su construcción paralizada, se sabe algo sobre cuando se reanudaría? de todos los equipos en primera es el equipo que juega en el peor estadio, todos los demás para el próximo año tendría estadios decentes para fútbol profesional; solo por esa razón prefería ver al Gálvez jugar en el bonito estadio de Chimbote en vez del Alianza Atlético en esa pobre instalación que tiene como sede en La Unión, lástima.


Si es una pena no contar con la cancha de Chimbote para el 2011. Respecto a Sullana si pues parece que con su cancha no pasa nada hasta ahora. Cuando juega en Piura, la gente no va al estadio porque todos son hinchas del atletico Grau y en el caso de la Union,los sullanenes no va pues es por distancia, 45 minutos de Sullana a Piura y de alli 45 minutos mas para llegar a esa zona pasando por Catacaos.

Yo estuve por alli y es un quilombo viajar en colectivo.


Sambu.


----------



## paoloscraper

Quedó muy bueno Matute con ese toque de modernidad que necesitaba hace tiempo!

No les pareció que los banners al ras de la cancha tenían mucha iluminación a tal punto que por televisión no se lograba ver los auspiciadores? Creo que tienen que mejorar eso porque era tanta la intensidad de los LED que no dejaban ver nada, dicen que los jugadores se quejaron de que no veian la pelota cuando jugaban cerca a los LED.

Ojala para el próximo año se puedan tener esos banners en Norte y Sur. También tienen que mejorar la cancha.


----------



## Xtremizta

el Herclio Tapia hoy lució lleno! apoyando al León, lástima q se dejaron empatar al último, pero lo q quería señalar es q en el Perú por ahora los estadios sin malla deben esperar! vieron al tipo q se metio a meter un "lapo" al arquero "santo"? bueno de hecho dicen q fué un "periodista"... pero igual, creo q falta más cultura! ojalá no se repita en la Libertadores!


----------



## rafo18

LEOQUIROZ said:


> Estos ingenieros ... sabían que si estoy ubicado en un extremo de las tribunas norte o sur del estadio de Rosas Pampa de Huaraz no puedo ver la esquina más cerca del campo???
> 
> Pésimo diseño...




Se ve muy bien, incluso a lo lejos la cobertura se ve bien, pero cuando le hacen el acercamiento hno:, se ve endeble, pero bueno en general esta mejor parado que muchos estadios de ciudades "mas desarrolladas" kay:


----------



## fundicionurbano

wow que buen estadio


----------



## Jose25Frisco

Xtremizta said:


> el Herclio Tapia hoy lució lleno! apoyando al León, lástima q se dejaron empatar al último, pero lo q quería señalar es q en el Perú por ahora los estadios sin malla deben esperar! vieron al tipo q se metio a meter un "lapo" al arquero "santo"? bueno de hecho dicen q fué un "periodista"... pero igual, creo q falta más cultura! ojalá no se repita en la Libertadores!


Lo debe haber leyes mas duras con estos individuos. En Europa se les prohibe el ingreso a los estadios de por vida.


----------



## peruanito

El estadio Rosas Pampa es el unico totalmente techado en el Perú,el siguiente sera el nacional, el Resto solo se contenta con dara ese privilegio a occidente.


----------



## RoVi

*La jaula se viste de gala*









*CASETA DE TRANSMISIÓN. Toma desde la zona de prensa del estadio, en la recién levantada tribuna de Occidente (Foto: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco)​*








*VISTA PRIVILEGIADA. Imagen a ras de campo que demuestra algunas imperfecciones en el gramado (Foto: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco)*









*EN TIEMPO RECORD. La tribuna occidente, que hace unos días lucía color cemento e incompleta, ya viste de gala (Foto: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco)*









*CRESPOS HECHOS. El sector sur, por fin, no lucirá invadida por los pobladores que ocupaban el cerro aledaño. Esta vez quedó terminantemente prohibido (Foto: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco)*









*COMO NUEVO. Los trabajos de retocado en las tribunas se aceleraron con el correr de los días. Hoy luce prácticamente completo (Foto: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco)*









*PARA EMBOCARLA AL ÁNGULO. Las mallas de los arcos reciben un especial tratamiento en la previa de la final del Descentralizado (Foto: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco)*









*¿SALE EL CAMPEÓN? Vista del Heraclio Tapia desde el túnel de salida (Foto: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco)*









*PARA TODO EL CONTINENTE. Uno de los escasos sectores que aún falta retocar: la fachada del estadio. Se lucirá en la Libertadores (Foto: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco)*​
Una campaña exitosa no se logra solo con jugadores, técnicos y dirigentes. Los tres anteriores deben sostener el proceso, pero para llegar a la final de un torneo tan largo hacen falta factores tan arbitrarios que sería difícil señalarlos. Lo que sí no puede ser excluido dentro del caso de León es el estadio donde los cremas del centro han construido su fortín y que se convirtió en una plaza inexpugnable para casi todos los clubes que llegaron a Huánuco. El Heraclio Tapia se transformó en el campo de guerra preciso para estos guerreros que tienen a toda una ciudad en vilo. La ‘Jaula’ ha sido el escenario donde este equipo comenzó a escribir la ilusión y este miércoles se viste de gala para recibir la primera final del Descentralizado 2010. Por ello, vale la pena hacer un repaso histórico del recinto.

Para empezar, hay que ubicar un poco el contexto histórico. En marzo de 1972 León conseguía por primera vez su ascenso a Primera División al quedar subcampeón en la Finalísima de Lima. Los cremas del centro vencieron en el último encuentro del torneo a Deportivo Junín por 3-2 con tres goles de Javier Fano -padre de Johan Fano-. La victoria permitió a los huanuqueños conseguir el segundo puesto y ascender junto con Atlético Grau. Hasta ese momento, León había jugado sus partidos de local en el colegio Leoncio Prado -centro escolar donde el club fue fundado en 1946-, pero para jugar en el Descentralizado debía contar con un recinto deportivo de mayor capacidad.

Así, las obras del estadio, que habían empezado en 1969, se apuraron para terminarlas ese año ’72 en el cual León debía comenzar su aventura en la máxima categoría. Cabe resaltar que en esa época la Copa Perú se decidía en marzo y luego los clubes ascendidos debían disputar el Descentralizado ese mismo año. Pues bien, el temor a ser desalojados de Huánuco por no contar con la infraestructura apropiada surtió su efecto y el estadio quedó listo para las primeras fechas del campeonato. León estrenó el estadio Modelo de Huánuco -que se llamaba así en esa época- ante Melgar el 28 de mayo de 1972 con un agrio empate a cero. Su primera victoria en el recinto la consiguió el 2 de junio, cuando venció 3-0 al equipo con el que había ascendido ese mismo año: Atlético Grau.

Cuenta el historiador huanuqueño Guillermo Echevarría que, en 1982, a más de diez años de la inauguración del estadio, se convocó a un concurso en Huánuco para cambiarle el nombre al estadio Modelo de Huánuco por uno más representativo y menos monótono. El periodista Mario Tapia Zerecedo presentó las credenciales de su abuelo y postuló el de Heraclio Tapia León como nombre del estadio. Don Heraclio había sido un futbolista huanuqueño de la década del ’10 y que, al retirarse, había fungido como dirigente deportivo en la ciudad, habiendo incluso sido primer presidente y fundador del club Asociación 28 de Julio en 1916. Asimismo, practicaba la natación y el básquet. En resumen, un promotor del deporte dentro de Huánuco. La información convenció a la gente y pasó por encima de otras alternativas que no habían llamado mucho la atención del público. Así, se abandonó el nombre de estadio Modelo para pasar a llamarlo Heraclio Tapia León.

Este año, con la vuelta de Leon a la Primera División, comenzaron las remodelaciones en un estadio que en sus inicios solo contaba con gradas en Occidente y en Oriente, en menor medida, y cuyas populares tenían bancas de madera. El estadio está pasando por una remodelación de tres etapas donde la primera ha consistido en poner las gradas en Norte y Sur que se ha podido ver desde principio de año. Luego comenzaron los cambios en Occidente donde ahora existe una bandeja que se encuentra a mayor altitud que las demás tribunas -al mejor estilo de 'La Bombonera'- y la creación de modernas cabinas de radio y televisión junto con la ampliación de los camarines. Con miras hacia la Copa Libertadores, se están construyendo bancas de acrílico para 25 personas, se va a techar la bandeja en Occidente y se colocará la iluminación respectiva. Los enviados especiales de esta página a Huánuco han podido constatar que el recinto luce preparado para servir de marco este 8 de diciembre para el día más importante en la historia del fútbol huanuqueño. Ahora, que ruede el balón.

*Fotos: Abelardo Delgado / DeChalaca.com, enviado especial a Huánuco​*
*Fuente: http://dechalaca.com/informes/opini...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+dechalaca+(DeChalaca.com)*


----------



## Xtremizta

no es por menospreciar el trabajo hecho, pero creo q pudieron hacer algo mejor!|
sin embargo se ve bn


----------



## Jose25Frisco

Xtremizta said:


> no es por menospreciar el trabajo hecho, pero creo q pudieron hacer algo mejor!|
> sin embargo se ve bn


Al menos que dejen los cimientos para futuras remodelaciones:
*Estas son las primordiales a dos meses:*
1-Alumbrado del Estadio que este listo para la Libertadores. 
2-Drenaje del campo de juego sabiendo que hay fuertes lluvias y mejora del gramado del estadio como se hicieron en el Cuzco (Con el dinero que se recuade en taquillas y participacion en Copa Libertadores)
*En un futuro no tan lejano*
Butacas en occidente y oriente. Mejora de todas las instalaciones 
*En un par de años:*
Amplaciones de tribunas (avanzar la obra tribuna por tribuna )
*Y en meos de 10 años :*
Techado de las tribunas en un 100% ( no interesa techar el campo, por que contaria con un buen drenaje)


----------



## peruanito

Jose25Frisco said:


> Al menos que dejen los cimientos para futuras remodelaciones:
> *Estas son las primordiales a dos meses:*
> 1-Alumbrado del Estadio que este listo para la Libertadores.
> 2-Drenaje del campo de juego sabiendo que hay fuertes lluvias y mejora del gramado del estadio como se hicieron en el Cuzco (Con el dinero que se recuade en taquillas y participacion en Copa Libertadores)
> *En un futuro no tan lejano*
> Butacas en occidente y oriente. Mejora de todas las instalaciones
> *En un par de años:*
> Amplaciones de tribunas (avanzar la obra tribuna por tribuna )
> *Y en meos de 10 años :*
> Techado de las tribunas en un 100% ( no interesa techar el campo, por que contaria con un buen drenaje)


haber para responder tus inquietudes.

La obra esta inconclusa, lo que se muestra son solo lo q se acelero para la primera final (aún no esta inagurada)

El proyecto final consta de 8050 butacas para occidente que ya fueron licitadas por un presupuesto de 1 millon 2000 mil soles.

El alumbrado ya anunciado para el primer partido de la libertadores (no confirmado, pero creo q lo haran)

el techado de occidente que tambien debe colocarse en estos meses, y lo ultimo es la mejora de exteriores (tribunas imgresos pistas y veredas)

espero q haya servido de algo .


----------



## Xtremizta

Efectivamente, cuando vi el video de las afueras del estadio se veía muy descuidado (para variar), creo q por ahi deberían empezar.


----------



## fundicionurbano

excelentes fotos


----------



## *asterix*

prohibieron el acceso a los cerros??? me imagino esos cerros llenos de gente en plena libertadores con carteles ¡¡..fox esports Huanuco te saluda..!!


----------



## Xtremizta

*asterix* said:


> prohibieron el acceso a los cerros??? me imagino esos cerros llenos de gente en plena libertadores con carteles ¡¡..fox esports Huanuco te saluda..!!


ojalá q no escriban en sus pancartas

fox ESPORTS, huanuco te saluda xD!.

ADEMPÁS NO CREO Q HAYA MANERA DE BLOQUEAR LA ENTRADA A UN CERRO.


----------



## antigriego

Xtremizta said:


> ojalá q no escriban en sus pancartas
> 
> fox ESPORTS, huanuco te saluda xD!.
> 
> ADEMPÁS NO CREO Q HAYA MANERA DE BLOQUEAR LA ENTRADA A UN CERRO.


ESPORTS, jajaja :lol::lol:.
Se podria poner algunos carteles, pero costaria mucho y no se podria bloquear la entrada total.


----------



## invasorzim

Los palcos cerro van a seguir existiendo 

La única forma que eviten que la gente suba es mochando el cerro o techando completamente el estadio, pero un techo que cubra por completo todo el estadio y no solo las tribunas, mismo Amsterdam Arena.


----------



## franci.sc.o

invasorzim said:


> Los palcos cerro van a seguir existiendo
> 
> La única forma que eviten que la gente suba es mochando el cerro o techando completamente el estadio, pero un techo que cubra por completo todo el estadio y no solo las tribunas, mismo Amsterdam Arena.


mochando el cerro? con una sierra tamano familia? :lol:

la unica manera de que no suban al cerro es que la gente vaya al estadio y que la municipalidad , policia y demas autoridades lo prohiban. pero meterse con esa costumbre muy peruana resultaria en un gran problema que las autoridades simplemente optan por evitar.


----------



## julioacuesta

franci.sc.o said:


> mochando el cerro? con una sierra tamano familia? :lol:
> 
> la unica manera de que no suban al cerro es que la gente vaya al estadio y que la municipalidad , policia y demas autoridades lo prohiban. pero meterse con esa costumbre muy peruana resultaria en un gran problema que las autoridades simplemente optan por evitar.


Lo único que se puede hacer es lo que hicieron, bloquear los accesos y punto. FUNCIONÓ.


----------



## skyperu34

Poco a poco este estadio quedará muy bien, se ha empezado con el pie derecho.


----------



## Xtremizta

nuestro futbol empieza a ser noticia internacional!!!!






pero no exactamente gracias al gran juego... si no por las grandes peleas... =$


----------



## fundicionurbano

Xtremizta said:


> nuestro futbol empieza a ser noticia internacional!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pero no exactamente gracias al gran juego... si no por las grandes peleas... =$


mm y por las expulsiones que al final quedan en nada


----------



## Massilia10

*Inauguran el sábado nuevo estadio en Ate con clásico master*

Lima, dic. 15 (ANDINA). Los “masters” de los clásicos rivales, Alianza Lima y Universitario de Deportes, los dos equipos de futbol más populares del Perú, sostendrán un encuentro el sábado 18 de diciembre, inaugurando el nuevo Estadio de la Urbanización Los Sauces, en el distrito de Ate. 

Figuran en la lista de los que saldrán al campo a las 15:00 horas Héctor Chumpitaz, Julio “Coyote” Rivera, Juan Carlos “Pato” Cabanillas, Percy Olivares, José Pereda, Julio César Antón, Abel Lobatón, Alfredo Carmona, Waldir Sáenz, Francisco Pizarro, Carlos Basombrío, Wilmar Valencia, Carlos “Mágico” Gonzáles y Gustavo Roverano, entre otros.

Estas recordadas estrellas del futbol peruano sostendrán el *primer partido que se disputará sobre el gramado sintético que forma parte del moderno coliseo* construido por la administración municipal que encabeza el alcalde Enrique Dupuy García y constituye una de las obras más importantes que ha logrado concretar en el período 2007-2010.

*El estadio comprende además de la cancha reglamentaria para partidos oficiales nacionales, una tribuna de concreto para más de 3 mil espectadores, dos camerinos para los equipos y uno para árbitros, dos ambientes para gimnasios y otros para oficinas y actividades vinculadas al deporte.*

Además, durante la jornada inaugural que se ceñirá a un programa que comenzará a las 10 de la mañana, el alcalde Dupuy hará entrega oficial de las llaves de una oficina a la Liga de Futbol de Ate.

Este moderno establecimiento deportivo *está ubicado en el corazón de la mencionada urbanización*, precisamente en la avenida Los Sauces, y contiguo al local comunal local.

http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=68++idBUZtI=

Buena noticia. Faltan en Lima (y en todo el Peru) mas estadios como este, es decir estadios pequeños para los jovenes y todo el futbol amateur.


----------



## RoVi

*Gálvez jugará en el Gómez Arellano*​
El titular de la Región Áncash, César Álvarez, anunció que *pronto se iniciará la remodelación del estadio “Manuel Gómez Arellano”* para que sea la nueva sede del cuadro galvista en el próximo torneo.

*"Vamos a iniciar la inmediata remodelación del estadio “Manuel Gómez Arellano*”, porque eso también ha sido un factor importante, ya que el calor del publico es distinto en ese estadio, y la presión de la gente se siente más sobre el rival."

El Gobierno Regional ya ha destinado una partida de dinero para iniciar con la remodelación del recinto chimbotano en enero del próximo año.

*Diario de Chimbote*

*Fuente: http://www.segundaperu.com/2010/12/galvez-jugara-en-el-gomez-arellano.html*


----------



## julioacuesta

Bueno me voy por unas vacaciones forzadas, estaré fuera de Lima hasta el próximo de año, tomaré fotos a todos los estadios de las ciudades que vaya...

Saludos y suerte


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Xtremizta said:


> jaja es BIEN BRAVA xD! aca salió en noticias justo hoy la pelea de los hinchas del ADT xD! bueno gracias por la aclaración sobre el estadio de Puno.


es no fue el motivo correcto


el equipo de unicachi esta jugando en juliaca

porque es el unico estadio que sobrepasa los 8 mil espectadores
en la region puno, que esta apto para ser utilizado

el equipo de unicachi quizo jugar en macusani pero ele stadio no prestaba seguridad

---

su estadio d eyunguyo no tiene mas de 8 mil espectadores

y el principal estadio de puno

estaba siendo remodelado

actualmente acaban de terminar la pista atletica

---

esta apto para ser utilizado (lo que tanto esperaba el unicachi)


lastima---

para la final

porque el equipo decidio jugar la final en juliaca

y no en puno


---


----------



## Xtremizta

ALTIPLANO said:


> es no fue el motivo correcto
> 
> 
> el equipo de unicachi esta jugando en juliaca
> 
> porque es el unico estadio que sobrepasa los 8 mil espectadores
> en la region puno, que esta apto para ser utilizado
> 
> el equipo de unicachi quizo jugar en macusani pero ele stadio no prestaba seguridad
> 
> ---
> 
> su estadio d eyunguyo no tiene mas de 8 mil espectadores
> 
> y el principal estadio de puno
> 
> estaba siendo remodelado
> 
> actualmente acaban de terminar la pista atletica
> 
> ---
> 
> esta apto para ser utilizado (lo que tanto esperaba el unicachi)
> 
> 
> lastima---
> 
> para la final
> 
> porque el equipo decidio jugar la final en juliaca
> 
> y no en puno
> 
> 
> ---


uhhh


pero bueno q suba a Primera el Mejor!


----------



## RoVi

pobre ADT no merece tener esos "hinchas"

les dejo este articulo que trata sobre la localia del Al. Porvenir-Unicachi: http://dechalaca.com/copaperu/destacados-2010/lejos-de-casa


----------



## Xtremizta

RoVi said:


> pobre ADT no merece tener esos "hinchas"
> 
> les dejo este articulo que trata sobre la localia del Al. Porvenir-Unicachi: http://dechalaca.com/copaperu/destacados-2010/lejos-de-casa


:O
Gracias por el dato,
tiene hasta 5 opciones pero en ninguna muestran una foto completa de esta.
Buscaré websites puneños para ver si encuentro algo


----------



## jocho

RoVi said:


> *Gálvez jugará en el Gómez Arellano*​
> El titular de la Región Áncash, César Álvarez, anunció que *pronto se iniciará la remodelación del estadio “Manuel Gómez Arellano”* para que sea la nueva sede del cuadro galvista en el próximo torneo.
> 
> *"Vamos a iniciar la inmediata remodelación del estadio “Manuel Gómez Arellano*”, porque eso también ha sido un factor importante, ya que el calor del publico es distinto en ese estadio, y la presión de la gente se siente más sobre el rival."
> 
> El Gobierno Regional ya ha destinado una partida de dinero para iniciar con la remodelación del recinto chimbotano en enero del próximo año.
> 
> *Diario de Chimbote*
> 
> *Fuente: http://www.segundaperu.com/2010/12/galvez-jugara-en-el-gomez-arellano.html*


que envidia!!! van a reparar el Gómez Arellano, bien por Chimbote!!

...y acá el viejo estadio Melgar sigue igual que hace 60 años hno:


----------



## Xtremizta

miren =)
La Pista Sintetica del Estadio Enrique Torres Belon de Puno


----------



## peruanito

Xtremizta said:


> miren =)
> La Pista Sintetica del Estadio Enrique Torres Belon de Puno


^^no veo nadahno:


----------



## paoloscraper

jocho said:


> que envidia!!! van a reparar el Gómez Arellano, bien por Chimbote!!
> 
> ...y acá el viejo estadio Melgar sigue igual que hace 60 años hno:


El Melgar necesita un mecenas que invierta en el club y en su infraestructura. Como dices, ese estadio está bien viejo y obsoleto.

En qué parte de Arequipa queda?


----------



## RoVi

Xtremizta said:


> miren =)
> La Pista Sintetica del Estadio Enrique Torres Belon de Puno


^^ ya lo arregle


paoloscraper said:


> El Melgar necesita un mecenas que invierta en el club y en su infraestructura. Como dices, ese estadio está bien viejo y obsoleto.
> 
> En qué parte de Arequipa queda?


Lo que le falta al Melgar es una buena gestion osea le falta todo... talvez el Gobierno Regional pueda invertir en el Mariano Melgar ya que el IPD no creo que lo tenga en sus planes...

*Ubicación: http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...896,-71.534697&spn=0.005702,0.010986&t=h&z=17*


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Si el gobierno regional o el mismo club Melgar toman control del estadio deberían tumbarlo y hacerlo desde cero con las tribunas pegadas al campo, convertirlo a estadio de futbol, fácil pueden hacer uno de 30-35 mil personas en ese terreno. Para las pruebas atléticas que remodelen el UNSA y suficiente.


----------



## peruanito

La otra vez me referi a la copa peru y a partir de ahora pondre algunos videos donde se ven estadios no vistos aún espero sus opiniones.

1. Estadio municipal el Frutillo de Bambamarca en Cajamarca.


----------



## RoVi

peruanito said:


> La otra vez me referi a la copa peru y a partir de ahora pondre algunos videos donde se ven estadios no vistos aún espero sus opiniones.
> 
> 1. Estadio municipal el Frutillo de Bambamarca en Cajamarca.]


Parece que le falta Norte y Sur...

Lamentablemente la Copa Perú debe desaparecer... no hay otra... 



invasorzim said:


> ^^ Si el gobierno regional o el mismo club Melgar toman control del estadio deberían tumbarlo y hacerlo desde cero con las tribunas pegadas al campo, convertirlo a estadio de futbol, fácil pueden hacer uno de 30-35 mil personas en ese terreno. Para las pruebas atléticas que remodelen el UNSA y suficiente.


^^ Me gustaría si es que hubiese alguna remodelación que no quiten la pista atlética y que la amplíen a 9 carriles... Y pensar que el estadio existe desde el *24 de julio 1921*

El Melgar debería tener su propio estadio, todos los clubes de primera deberían tener su estadio...

El Estadio Umacollo ya debería estar terminado por estas fechas ya con su pista de 8 carriles.


----------



## peruanito

RoVi said:


> Parece que le falta Norte y Sur...
> 
> Lamentablemente la Copa Perú debe desaparecer... no hay otra...


Desaparecer *No* reestructurarlo *Si*

Dejas a muchos pueblos sin futbol, la copa peru se juega hasta donde menos imaginas.

2.- Estado Ramon Castilla Chota Cajamarca.


----------



## RoVi

peruanito said:


> Desaparecer *No* reestructurarlo *Si*
> 
> Dejas a muchos pueblos sin futbol, la copa peru se juega hasta donde menos imaginas.
> 
> 2.- Estado Ramon Castilla Chota Cajamarca.


Lo mismo que el anterior le falta norte y sur...

Cuando digo "desaparecer" me referia a lo que indicas...

El campeón no debería subir a primera sino a segunda así tal vez se merme la violencia.


----------



## Xtremizta

RoVi said:


> ^^ ya lo arregle
> 
> 
> Lo que le falta al Melgar es una buena gestion osea le falta todo... talvez el Gobierno Regional pueda invertir en el Mariano Melgar ya que el IPD no creo que lo tenga en sus planes...
> 
> *Ubicación: http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...896,-71.534697&spn=0.005702,0.010986&t=h&z=17*


Gracias por arreglarlo, pero como es? xD! es q no me sale bn, un PM please para no desviar el tema.

Por cierto ese estadio del Gol del Municipal es bn raro con ese murazo, pero lo más raro es q hasta me llega a gustar ...


----------



## sotlab

Y alguien sabe si el estadio de Moquegua será sede del Sudamericano. ¿Le van a poner luz artificial o quedó en nada?


----------



## RoVi

^^ parece que la CONMEBOL ya confirmo los 3 estadios: *http://www.conmebol.com/conmebol/activeCompetition.html?x=34&sub=3&id=17813&type=1*


----------



## RoVi

El Monumental Virgen de Chapi tendra todo el Grupo "A" y la Fase Final que sera en Arequipa.

*Grupo "A"*

1a. Jornada - Arequipa - 16.01.2011
Argentina vs. Uruguay
Perú vs. Chile

2a. Jornada - Arequipa - 19.01.2011
Venezuela vs. Uruguay
Perú vs. Argentina

3a. Jornada - Arequipa - 22.01.2011
Chile vs. Uruguay
Argentina vs. Venezuela

4a. Jornada - Arequipa - 24.01.2011
Chile vs. Argentina
Perú vs. Venezuela

5a. Jornada - Arequipa - 27.01.2011
Chile vs. Venezuela
Perú vs. Uruguay


----------



## Xtremizta

RoVi said:


>




:O

wow 
q imagen


----------



## peruanito

RoVi said:


>


wow impresionante bista del monumetal arequipeño.


----------



## fundicionurbano

impresionante foto la del misti


----------



## peruanito

Bueno yo continuo con mis videos de estadios de la Copa Perú

3.- Estadio Municipal de San Ramon (Chanchamayo)






Espero comentarios...


----------



## Jose25Frisco

peruanito said:


> Bueno yo continuo con mis videos de estadios de la Copa Perú
> 
> 3.- Estadio Municipal de San Ramon (Chanchamayo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero comentarios...


Se ve la inseguridad que existe en muchos estadios provincianos. Asi piensan que se va a jugar la Copa del Inca. Hay que educar a la gente primero. Hay que aprender ser "buenos perdedores". Lo que Federacion deberia de hacer es de SANCIONAR al equipo por lo menos 3 a 5 años de no participar en ninguna competencia organizada. Que nos sirve cerrar el estadio por tres a cinco fechas. Lo que se necesita es de educar a la gente, tampoco estoy diciendo que todos. Pero desterrar a los desapdatados de nuestros estadios. Y pensar que esto pasa en nuestra primera division....


----------



## loganmsc

Jose25Frisco said:


> Se ve la inseguridad que existe en muchos estadios provincianos. Asi piensan que se va a jugar la Copa del Inca. Hay que educar a la gente primero. Hay que aprender ser "buenos perdedores". Lo que Federacion deberia de hacer es de SANCIONAR al equipo por lo menos 3 a 5 años de no participar en ninguna competencia organizada. Que nos sirve cerrar el estadio por tres a cinco fechas. Lo que se necesita es de educar a la gente, tampoco estoy diciendo que todos. Pero desterrar a los desapdatados de nuestros estadios. Y pensar que esto pasa en nuestra primera division....


LO QUE SE DEBERIA HACER ES MEJORAR LA INFRAESTRUCTURA DEPORTIVA,facil es sancionar pero recuerda que estos hechos se dan hasta en Lima y no es solo cuestion de la gente de provincias.


----------



## romanito

Muy lindo el ultimo estadio..


----------



## peruanito

romanito said:


> Muy lindo el ultimo estadio..


El municipalñ de san ramon o el monumental de la Unsa???


----------



## Jose25Frisco

loganmsc said:


> LO QUE SE DEBERIA HACER ES MEJORAR LA INFRAESTRUCTURA DEPORTIVA,facil es sancionar pero recuerda que estos hechos se dan hasta en Lima y no es solo cuestion de la gente de provincias.


Por eso hay que castigar a todos con la misma vara...Capitalinos, Provincianos debemos de desterrar estos desadaptados de nuestro balompie. Empadronar barristas, es una de las soluciones, mejorar la seguridad alrededor de estadios y el prohibir el ingreso de persona en estado etilico...
En campenatos europeos, si un hincha o espectador comete infracciones 
< por ejemplo gestos racistas>al que sancionan es al club, y son amenazados de desafiliarlos de su liga.
Por que no aprender de la gente de Iquitos que si saben respetar y no tenemos que enrejarlos.
Ademas de que no sirve mejor infraestructura si no educamos a la gente, Por ejemplo se les dijo a los ciudadanos de cuidar el Metropolitano y ya le hicieron su primer tattoo <grafitti>


----------



## Xtremizta

exacto!!!!


----------



## sotlab

Feliz Navidad a los foristas.

Bueno, aquí hay unas fotos del estadio Joel Gutiérrez de Tacna. ¿Alguien sabe algo más sobre este estadio? ¿De cuántos espectadores es?

Aquí hay algunas noticias:

http://correoperu.pe/correo/nota.php?txtEdi_id=6&txtSecci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=14&txtNota_id=510969

http://www.radiouno.com.pe/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18444&Itemid=26


----------



## sotlab

Aquí hay más fotos del estadio de Tacna.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Estadio Monumental de la Universidad Nacional de San Marcos (13 de mayo de 1951)*

En la inauguración asistieron el Presidente Manuel Odría,el Ministro de Educación,Coronel Juan Mendoza y el Rector de la Universidad,Doctor Pedro Dulanto.


----------



## peruanito

sotlab said:


> Feliz Navidad a los foristas.
> 
> Bueno, aquí hay unas fotos del estadio Joel Gutiérrez de Tacna. ¿Alguien sabe algo más sobre este estadio? ¿De cuántos espectadores es?
> 
> Aquí hay algunas noticias:
> 
> http://correoperu.pe/correo/nota.php?txtEdi_id=6&txtSecci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=14&txtNota_id=510969
> 
> http://www.radiouno.com.pe/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18444&Itemid=26


Al Parecer tendria iluminación artificial. Este estadio queda en el distrito de Gregorio albarracin, y supongo que seria la casa del Alfonso Ugarte de tacna, si no me equivoco tendria una capacidad de 21mil espectadres comodamente sentados.

gracias por las fotos que hace mucho buscaba.


----------



## Xtremizta

me gusta el estadio tacneño!


----------



## alver3

Encontré esta noticia en el periódico La República, ojala se cumpla !


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm ojala que el estadio de sullana mejore tanto en su pastro como en su infraestructura ya que parece un estadio amateur


----------



## hcastgu

chevere ese nuevo estadio tacneño.... pero no era sufieinte con el Jorge Basadre??


----------



## hcastgu

Una de la tribuna Oriente del Estadio Heroes de San Ramon... al parecer ya se reanudaron los trabajos


----------



## peruanito

Una nota más fijense en la esquina inferior izaquierda o derecha hay una nota sobre el Monumental de la Unsa al pareer tendra pantalla gigante.


----------



## jocho

peruanito said:


> Una nota más fijense en la esquina inferior izaquierda o derecha hay una nota sobre el Monumental de la Unsa al pareer tendra pantalla gigante.


Es una pantalla LED que solamente va a estar durante los juegos, pero lo que ese estadio necesita es un verdadero marcador electrónico 100% funcional y que no se malogre en dos semanas como los anteriores hno:


----------



## AKPcity

alver3 said:


> Encontre este video de la Remodelación del Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao, ya que este esta en la remodelación del yahuar huaca, ayer escuche en la tele decir a un representate o no se que era que este estadio tendria pantalla gigante, si alguien sabe más de esto cuentenos


la verdad es que no creo k remodelene ste estadio ¿para k lo harian? si no juega ningun ekipo importante del futbol profesional, aunk ste sport boys del callao k ni tiene casi nada de hinchada y k ya este año se va a la baja, seria un gasto terrible invertir en un estadio sin futuro


----------



## AKPcity

jocho said:


> Es una pantalla LED que solamente va a estar durante los juegos, pero lo que ese estadio necesita es un verdadero marcador electrónico 100% funcional y que no se malogre en dos semanas como los anteriores hno:


No creo k retiren la pantalla LED cuando acaben los juegos, al menos k la haygan alquilado solo x mientras. a proposito tbn anunciaron que iban a techar todo el estadio antes de los juegos pero no lo hizieron tal vez lo hagan pal prox añp


----------



## AKPcity

jocho said:


> Es una pantalla LED que solamente va a estar durante los juegos, pero lo que ese estadio necesita es un verdadero marcador electrónico 100% funcional y que no se malogre en dos semanas como los anteriores hno:


No creo k retiren la pantalla LED cuando acaben los juegos, al menos k la haygan alquilado solo x mientras. a proposito tbn anunciaron que iban a techar todo el estadio antes de los juegos pero no lo hizieron tal vez lo hagan pal prox año


----------



## Victor23peru

ni sabia de esos partidos ^^ XD


----------



## peruanito

Bueno Hoy me di una vueltita por Huanuco y pase por su estadio aqui les dejjo algunas Imagenes.

La Bandeja superior de la tribuna Occidente Donde se puede apreciar, que estan realizando los trabajos para el Techado.




























Tribuna Oriente



















Popular 



























Ya iniciaron con la colocación de las butacas.










Algunas Panoramicas.




























y exteriores


----------



## sotlab

Qué buenas fotos... ¡Felicitaciones! Me enantan las tomas donde se ven casi todas las tribunas. Una lástima que las butacas sean tan simples, pero algo es algo.


----------



## RoVi

AKPcity said:


> la verdad es que no creo k remodelene ste estadio ¿para k lo harian? si no juega ningun ekipo importante del futbol profesional, aunk ste sport boys del callao k ni tiene casi nada de hinchada y k ya este año se va a la baja, seria un gasto terrible invertir en un estadio sin futuro


El Sport Boys si tiene hinchada (recuerdo el partido contra Cobresol, el estadio estaba full) y digamos que se vaya a segunda igualmente tiene que jugar sus partidos y no es el único equipo que utiliza el estadio.


peruanito said:


> Bueno Hoy me di una vueltita por Huanuco y pase por su estadio aqui les dejjo algunas Imagenes.


Gracias por las imágenes, parece que va estar aceptable y esperemos que arreglen los exteriores...


----------



## RoVi

Instalaron pantalla LED en el Monumental​Ayer por la tarde debió de culminarse la instalación de la pantalla LED que se usará como marcador electrónico en el estadio “Monumental Arequipa”. La empresa Publi Leds la alquiló al Comité Organizador hasta el término del campeonato.

Tiene *ocho metros de alto por cinco de ancho* donde no sólo se podrá ver las alineaciones o marcador del partido, sino se podrá apreciar repeticiones de las jugadas más importantes.








Existe la *posibilidad de que la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa se decida por, al final del campeonato, comprar esta pantalla* tal como lo ha prometido el alcalde Alfredo Zegarra Tejada.

*Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2011...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Deporteaqp+(DEPORTEAQP)*


----------



## Nazoter

RoVi said:


> Instalaron pantalla LED en el Monumental​Ayer por la tarde debió de culminarse la instalación de la pantalla LED que se usará como marcador electrónico en el estadio “Monumental Arequipa”. La empresa Publi Leds la alquiló al Comité Organizador hasta el término del campeonato.
> 
> Tiene *ocho metros de alto por cinco de ancho* donde no sólo se podrá ver las alineaciones o marcador del partido, sino se podrá apreciar repeticiones de las jugadas más importantes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Existe la *posibilidad de que la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa se decida por, al final del campeonato, comprar esta pantalla* tal como lo ha prometido el alcalde Alfredo Zegarra Tejada.
> 
> *Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2011...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Deporteaqp+(DEPORTEAQP)*




OJALA SE QUEDE ESA PANTALLA :cheers: :banana:


----------



## peruanito

RoVi said:


> Instalaron pantalla LED en el Monumental​Ayer por la tarde debió de culminarse la instalación de la pantalla LED que se usará como marcador electrónico en el estadio “Monumental Arequipa”. La empresa Publi Leds la alquiló al Comité Organizador hasta el término del campeonato.
> 
> Tiene *ocho metros de alto por cinco de ancho* donde no sólo se podrá ver las alineaciones o marcador del partido, sino se podrá apreciar repeticiones de las jugadas más importantes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Existe la *posibilidad de que la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa se decida por, al final del campeonato, comprar esta pantalla* tal como lo ha prometido el alcalde Alfredo Zegarra Tejada.
> 
> *Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2011...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Deporteaqp+(DEPORTEAQP)*


12m2 más que el de Alianza, que lastima que solo sea alquilada.


----------



## jocho

peruanito said:


> 12m2 más que el de Alianza, que lastima que solo sea alquilada.


Ahora, si la compran, sería FENOMENAL.

Sobre el terminar de techarla, yo de niño pensaba que el techo se había quedado incompleto :nuts: siempre me dió esa impresión. Sería espectacular que lo hagan, el sol es demasiado criminal acá.

Lo que me gustaría ver es el estado de la cancha, que cuando le dan "mantenimiento" éste solo dura un par de semanas y vuelve al horrible estado de siempre. Una cancha como la del Garcilaso o la de Moquegua, se impone. Y si se puede, también una pista atlética como Dios manda. Y butacas en las tribunas, o al menos en todo Occidente para empezar.

Será el mejor estadio fuera de Lima (peleando contra el Max Austin o el Heracio Tapia cuando esté terminado), pero todavía le faltan muchos pequeños detalles que pueden dejarlo espectacular.


----------



## Kykyou

peruanito said:


> buen Dato, me imaginaba, con más grande el de la Unsa y cierto conte 43 en el nacional osea 4 gradas más o 5 ya bueno, el de la unsa es de gradas Altas más parado.
> 
> 
> Haciendo otra apreciación creo q la diferencia esta en la cantidad de accesos que tiene cada estadio, en las imagenes que muestras de las populares El Nacional tiene 16 accesos mientras el de la unsa solo 12. entre norte y sur son 8 de diferencia y es bastante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y lo mismo sucede en oriente y occidente.
> 
> 5 accesos en arequipa contra 12 del nacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto en esta pagina pueden ver imagenes del construccion del Estadio Monumental de Arequipa.
> 
> http://www.incopingenieros.com/construccion.php#/content/estadio/


Asi es, Ademas q claramente las tribunas del estadio de la unsa son mas hechadas y las de el nacional mas paradas, y con todo eso las tribunas de el estadio de la unsa son mas Altas, y con las puertas de salida La unsa le saca mucha ventaja .


X cierto ai en esa pagina donde ves la construccion del estadio de la unsa dice claramente 60 MIl Espectadores!! al igual q ESPN lo confirma al final de esta noticia :yes: interesante x cierto

http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/futbol/preview?leagueCup=CONMEBOL.SUDAMERICANO_SUB20&id=312057


----------



## santa fe capital

AKPcity said:


> la verdad es que no creo k remodelene ste estadio ¿para k lo harian? si no juega ningun ekipo importante del futbol profesional, aunk ste sport boys del callao k ni tiene casi nada de hinchada y k ya este año se va a la baja, seria un gasto terrible invertir en un estadio sin futuro


Hola soy de argentina, Hace mucho que miro este trhead para tener información de los estadio peruanos.

y lamento informarles que este proyecto de estadio se esta construyendo en la argentina y sera sede de la copa américa 2011, es el estadio kempes más conocido como Chateau carreras de la ciudad de córdoba y tendrá una capacidad final de 57000 espectadores sentados, aunque para la copa creo que sera inferior.


----------



## peruanito

santa fe capital said:


> Hola soy de argentina, Hace mucho que miro este trhead para tener información de los estadio peruanos.
> 
> y lamento informarles que este proyecto de estadio se esta construyendo en la argentina y sera sede de la copa américa 2011, es el estadio kempes más conocido como Chateau carreras de la ciudad de córdoba y tendrá una capacidad final de 57000 espectadores sentados, aunque para la copa creo que sera inferior.


Gracias por el tbm sigo el tread de Estadios Argentinos, y estadios para la Copa America, y ya habia notado este error, bueno en la red se publica cualquier cosa, sería bueno que se informen bien antes de hacerlo.


----------



## fundicionurbano

buenas las ultimas fotos


----------



## Nazoter

q se lleven esa pantalla led
es una reverenda ******. yo fui al estadio


----------



## sotlab

No parecía muy grande, verdad.


----------



## vial12

Suena bien el estadio de Trujillo...


----------



## invasorzim

>


Hay algún plan futuro para tumbar y reconstruir la tribuna oriente? Como que queda dispareja comparada a las otras 3 tribunas.


----------



## sotlab

Más bien le agregaron ese cachito, en el 3er nivel (si se podría decir), y también a los costados. Si fuera como el de occidente, ya parecería un estadio argentino.


----------



## jocho

sotlab said:


> Más bien le agregaron ese cachito, en el 3er nivel (si se podría decir), y también a los costados. Si fuera como el de occidente, ya parecería un estadio argentino.


Me recuerda en algo al estadio de Newells. ¿O el de Colón?


----------



## luchop

La pantalla LEDS en Arequipa es alquilada generalmente para actividades indoor, no outdoor no solo por el angulo de posicionamiento de los led pero tambien basado en la proteccion de la misma. Una pantalla asi no es la mas adecuada para estar outdoors y mas a la interperie. El estadio de la UNSA deberia comprar una nueva hecha como pantalla para estadio.


----------



## jocho

luchop said:


> La pantalla LEDS en Arequipa es alquilada generalmente para actividades indoor, no outdoor no solo por el angulo de posicionamiento de los led pero tambien basado en la proteccion de la misma. Una pantalla asi no es la mas adecuada para estar outdoors y mas a la interperie. El estadio de la UNSA deberia comprar una nueva hecha como pantalla para estadio.


Pero hay varias pantallas LED gigantes en todo Arequipa, y están igual a la interperie... ¿que hay con eso?


----------



## MicroX

Eso es el problema de la Copa Peru. Sube cualquier equipito de provinciana y a veces no tiene acceso a un buen estadio. Hubiera preferido al Sport Ancash en Primera que el Union Comercio.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Recuerdo haber leído lo mismo de León de Huánuco el año pasado.


----------



## RoVi

*Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2011...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Deporteaqp+(DEPORTEAQP)*


----------



## julioacuesta

Esta pantalla parece más chica que la de Matute... debido a que el estadio de la UNSA de mayor tamaño, lo hace parecer chico esta pantalla, no se puede apreciar bien desde Occidente y menos de la tribuna inversa.

Saludos


----------



## peruanito

Cual fue el total de la asistencia del dia domingo enla Unsa?


----------



## jocho

peruanito said:


> Cual fue el total de la asistencia del dia domingo enla Unsa?


Aproximadamente 35 000 personas.


----------



## Aqphot

jocho said:


> Aproximadamente 35 000 personas.


Estas equivocado ya que fueron más de 35 000 espectadores, y te explicare porque:
1.- Según la recaudación fueron 25 000 personas las que asistieron pagando su entrada estos son datos oficiales ya que solo habilitaron 25 000 entradas es decir se vendieron todas.
2.- Con el afán de atraer a la gente y hacer un ambiente propicio para el campeonato se regalo un aproximado de 10 000 entradas entre pases que fueron regalados por las emisoras radiales, televisión y prensa escrita, hasta juntando 5 chapitas te regalaban tu entrada jeje, pero fue una buena idea ya que hiso despertar el interés del público.
3.- La asociación invito un número aproximado de 5 000 personas entre familiares de los miembros del personal que trabajo en el estadio, academias de futbol, ex futbolistas y también los familiares de los miembros de la policía nacional y acá hay que hacer un punto y aparte ya que estos fueron la mayor cantidad de las invitaciones.
4.- También tenemos que destacar la gran cantidad de niños que asistieron al estadio ya que estos no pagaron y tampoco asistieron con invitaciones ni pases no hay un número exacto de este grupo, pero quienes asistieron al estadio estarán desacuerdo conmigo en que asistieron muchos niños.
Aclarado todo esto podemos decir que el domingo hubo en el estadio de la UNSA no menos de 45 000 espectadores, el estadio de la UNSA que tiene una capacidad ideal de 45 000 espectadores, es decir espectadores bien sentados sin estar apretados y sin estar sentados en las graderías de acceso y escape, lo cual no ocurrió el domingo y hubo mucha gente sentada en estas graderías, ya que si contamos este detalle el estadio de la UNSA puede albergar tranquilamente unos 52 000 espectadores como máximo, segun dicen en la final de la copa sudamericana asistieron 60 000 pero creo yo que como maximo la unsa alberga 52 000, esto siempre sera un enigma. Después de años que el estadio de la UNSA albergo mas de 45 000 espectadores, lástima que todos salieron tristes por la derrota de Perú, y mas lamentable fue el final que fue por culpa de uno de los asistentes al estadio nada mas y nada menos que Manuel Burga, por su presencia pudo ocurrir una catástrofe ya que acá en Arequipa es la persona mas odiada y miles de asistentes se lo hicieron saber por eso no hiso el play de honor y al final del partido ya que este señor huyo del estadio raudo y sin dar declaraciones a la prensa, algunos malos hinchas descargaron su furia y trataron de agredir a los jugadores peruanos y chilenos lanzándoles botellas y demás objetos contundentes, pero sin embargo fue bueno ver el tercer estadio más grande del Perú con tal cantidad de gente.


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu cuanta gente entro a a unsa


----------



## fundicionurbano

asu cuanta gente entro a la unsa


----------



## rafo18

Ojo: que la foto fue tomada en en Argentina vs. Uruguay , cuando juego Perú, todo riente y occidente estaba full salvo ciertos huecos en Sur: la gente respondió como se debe, lastima que la selección no estuvo al nivel de la ciudad que los alberga .

Con derrota y todo al partido contra Argentina que hubo mas gente de la esperada.


----------



## sesarip

afectivamente, la selección no estubo a la altura de la ciudad, la seleccción debio jugar de local en Tacna, ahí, si el aliento hubiera sido determinante.


----------



## loganmsc

En Tacna o Arequipa igual la seleccion es un desastre.


----------



## fundicionurbano

loganmsc said:


> En Tacna o Arequipa igual la seleccion es un desastre.


+1 parece que a los michachos le falta coraje y sentir que estan representando a todo un pais


----------



## RoVi




----------



## RoVi

*Foto perteneciente a: VICTTOR*


----------



## vial12

Alguien sabe de la ampliacion del estadio Mansiche con miras al los nuevos juegos bolivarianos del 2013....
Incluso se dice que lo van a techar...

_" Ya existe un proyecto para construir un segundo anillo de tribunas sobre las actuales norte, sur y oriente, más una tribuna de palcos en occidente, lo que elevaría la capacidad a 50.000 personas." _http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadio_Mansiche

Saludos.


----------



## alver3

*Avances del Estadio Heraclio Tapia*​






_El video es de hace un par de semanas, ahora ya deben tener muy avanzada la parte donde se están colocando las butacas. Algún forista podría traernos fotos de como anda esto._


----------



## Nazoter

alver3 said:


> *Avances del Estadio Heraclio Tapia*​
> 
> 
> _El video es de hace un par de semanas, ahora ya deben tener muy avanzada la parte donde se están colocando las butacas. Algún forista podría traernos fotos de como anda esto._​




las butacas iran en todo el estadio ???​


----------



## peruanito

Contra el tiempo. A 20 días para que se juegue la Copa Libertadores en Huánuco, en el Heraclio Tapia, los trabajos se aceleran porque quieren terminar de colocar las 8,050 butacas y el techo metálico en la tribuna de Occidente, para el partido de presentación del León de Huánuco frente al América de Cali, a jugarse el 6 de febrero.

Trabajan más de cien personas para terminar la obra antes de que venga una comisión de la Conmebol, para inspeccionar si el estadio está apto para jugarse los partidos de la Copa.

Ayer, debido a la lluvia se paralizó en la mañana la obra, pero en la tarde continuaron con los trabajos. Hasta la fecha ya se instalaron más de mil butacas, mientras que el techo tiene un avance del 50%. 

ESTAS FOTOS SON DE LA SEGUNDA SEMANA DE ENERO


































Y ESTA ES UNA ULTIMA DE HACE DOS DIAS


----------



## lobusmarino

peruanito said:


> Y ESTA ES UNA ULTIMA DE HACE DOS DIAS


uhmm!! está en algo. Y q fue de las luminarias q dijeron que colocarían para la copa.


----------



## mkografo

supongo q pondran la luz artificial, xq sin luz artificial no hay Copa Libertadores


----------



## sotlab

:down: Pensé que el techo iba a ser más grande. Y en efecto, se va a instalar luz artificial.


----------



## karlosystem

*paneles led en la U*

ayer en la noche en el programa de beingolea, pacheco presidente de la U anuncio que en los proximos meses se colocaran los paneles LED en los 4 lados perimetrales del campo de juego.
bye


----------



## mkografo

^^ ademas q cambiarían la pantalla principal del estadio, y en un futuro contemplarían la construcción de un "anfiteatro" exclusivo para conciertos en la explanada del monumental.


----------



## paoloscraper

karlosystem said:


> ayer en la noche en el programa de beingolea, pacheco presidente de la U anuncio que en los proximos meses se colocaran los paneles LED en los 4 lados perimetrales del campo de juego.
> bye


Que buena noticia.
Ojala más estadios sigan los ejemplos de Alianza Lima y la U.


----------



## Nazoter

hAY UNA NUEVA PANTALLA EN EL MONUMENTAL. ??? EN LA NOCHE CREMA. ME PARECIO VER UNA.


----------



## sotlab

Pacheco dijo que se le hará una remodelación al estadio de la "U".


----------



## sotlab

Por cierto, yo he visto dos pantallas gigantes encima de las tribunas sur y norte. ¿Serán provisionales, sólo para la Noche Crema?


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Tengo entendido que solo eran para la Copa Crema, de igual forma en un par de meses se iniciara la coloración de publicidad y pantallas LED.*


----------



## Indochine

El monumental ayer


----------



## kikethegreat

ojala cumpla su palabra y remodele ese estadio que esta muy sucio por fuera y por dentro y que ojala tambien le ponga publicidad led. buenas fotos.


----------



## sotlab

Qué fotazos, Indochine... Te pasaste, hermano. Sencillamente 'Monumental', como el evento (y Vargas Llosa fenomenal).


----------



## sotlab

*Universitario tendrá restaurante en el Monumental, asegura Julio Pacheco*
_Anunció lo hizo el presidente crema, que señaló además todos los proyectos que se realizarán en el coloso crema y que es probable la contratación de un delantero más._

Universitario de Deportes respira nuevos aires, pues luego de varios años de desorden institucional, su nueva directiva ha logrado que el hincha crema se ilusione sobremanera con el nuevo equipo.

La Junta Transitoria que tomó el equipo en agosto pasado, y la nueva directiva presidida por Julio Pacheco, han logrado un equilibrio en lo económico que es esencial para el éxito de toda institución deportiva.

Y en este nuevo cambió, el mandamás del cuadro crema, ha señalado que el estadio crema lucirá un nuevo rostro en los próximos meses pues hay un proyecto para mejorar el Monumental.

“Nuestra proyección es que el Monumental cobre vida todos los días de la semana”, señaló Pacheco a un medio local.

Asimismo, dio más detalles de lo proyectado: “El museo crema estará ubicado en el estadio Monumental y será algo parecido al de Boca Juniors, incluso tendrá un recorrido; un circuito turístico”.

Pero no sólo se edificará un museo, el alto directivo crema manifestó que otras instalaciones se construirán: “Habrá una tienda Umbro con toda la ropa vinculada con la ‘U’, un restaurante de muy buena calidad y construiremos alojamientos para el equipo de primera sobre los actuales estacionamientos de los dueños de palcos”.

En el aspecto deportivo, Pacheco señaló que es probable la incorporación de un delantero para afrontar la Copa Sudamericana: “Siempre dije que faltaban un delatero y un volante. Conseguimos lo segundo, así que todavía se puede incorporar un delantero más”.

En tanto, también mencionó que Campomar no se puede vender, sino que se dara en concesión a 20 o 30 años y que ya se está trabajando en asociar el nombre del estadio Monumental a una marca.


----------



## tren_lima

Esto es lo malo del 'julbol' peruano, en general de la mayoria de peruanos, siempre copiando ideas, y no creando nuevas opciones para diferenciarse, el Sr. Pacheco con toda la buena intención que tiene, deberia de apoyarse en especialistas.


----------



## EBNKIKE

Se deberian remodelar el estadio de la UNSA, ponerle un techo espectacular como el nacional . Tambien se deberia hacer algo con el mansiche de trujillo .


----------



## Oscar10

tren_lima said:


> Esto es lo malo del 'julbol' peruano, en general de la mayoria de peruanos, siempre copiando ideas, y no creando nuevas opciones para diferenciarse, el Sr. Pacheco con toda la buena intención que tiene, deberia de apoyarse en especialistas.


*Imitar lo bueno te parece malo?, que cerrado. hno:*


----------



## peruanito

y esta es la ultima imagen del estadio de huanuco con el techado concluido.


----------



## sotlab

^^

Ni siquiera cubre toda la tribuna... hno:


----------



## chikobestia

Osea que la u quiere hacer lo mismo que esta haciendo Alianza Lima en su estadio, el museo, el circuito turistico, el restaurant, y venta de souvenirs de la marca Nike en su estadio. No me parece malo que lo imiten, pero ahora ya estan a favor de los museos cuando antes decian lo contrario:nuts:





Oscar10 said:


> *Imitar lo bueno te parece malo?, que cerrado. hno:*


----------



## Indochine

tren_lima said:


> Esto es lo malo del 'julbol' peruano, en general de la mayoria de peruanos, siempre copiando ideas, y no creando nuevas opciones para diferenciarse, el Sr. Pacheco con toda la buena intención que tiene, deberia de apoyarse en especialistas.





chikobestia said:


> Osea que la u quiere hacer lo mismo que esta haciendo Alianza Lima en su estadio, el museo, el circuito turistico, el restaurant, y venta de souvenirs de la marca Nike en su estadio. No me parece malo que lo imiten, pero ahora ya estan a favor de los museos cuando antes decian lo contrario:nuts:


lo mismo que esta haciendo alianza???? que cosa tiene alianza?

hablan como si Alianza Lima fuera pionero en tener un museo, hasta la fecha tiene un MUSEO????
NO

el circuito Turistico, alianza tiene un circuito en los alrededores de 'matute'???
NO y lo de la alamenda de deporte no es iniciativa de alianza porsicaso.

La marka Nike, me pregunto porque en la pagina web de NIKE no aparece ninguna informacion de alianza, o caso alianza se cuelga de una firma interrnacional.

Con eso tampoco quiero decir que la 'U' es un modelo de institucion pero por lo menos es el primer equipo en Peru en tener un estadio propio (Lolo Fernandez).

Universitario compro el terreno donde se esta el Estadio Monumental y no fue un regalo del estado.

Universitario compro el terreno de campo mar y no fue una donacion del estadio.


----------



## chikobestia

Tranqui, no empieces con una discusion donde no la hay, lo que escribi está super claro y sin ofensas, no vale picarse!
El circuito turistico funciona desde el año pasado, hay que informarse! 
Busca en facebook Nike Peru y ahi vas a responder todas tus interrogantes, asi de facil.

Explicame un poco, donde puse como tema de discusión los terrenos?
No tiene nada de malo imitar lo bueno! obvio que lo de Alianza Lima no es ninguna novedad pero en Peru si! 




Indochine said:


> lo mismo que esta haciendo alianza???? que cosa tiene alianza?
> 
> hablan como si Alianza Lima fuera pionero en tener un museo, hasta la fecha tiene un MUSEO????
> NO
> 
> el circuito Turistico, alianza tiene un circuito en los alrededores de 'matute'???
> NO y lo de la alamenda de deporte no es iniciativa de alianza porsicaso.
> 
> La marka Nike, me pregunto porque en la pagina web de NIKE no aparece ninguna informacion de alianza, o caso alianza se cuelga de una firma interrnacional.
> 
> Con eso tampoco quiero decir que la 'U' es un modelo de institucion pero por lo menos es el primer equipo en Peru en tener un estadio propio (Lolo Fernandez).
> 
> Universitario compro el terreno donde se esta el Estadio Monumental y no fue un regalo del estado.
> 
> Universitario compro el terreno de campo mar y no fue una donacion del estadio.


----------



## peruanito

^^creo que debemos pedir a los moderadores que retiren estos foristas, ya son reiterativos y malogran el Tread.


----------



## Oscar10

*Parece que aun hay personas que no están de acuerdo que los Clubes Peruanos progresen en infraestructura, es lamentable, y así quieren que el futbol nacional mejore, quien los entiende..*


----------



## chikobestia

Todos los clubes si desean modernizarse tienen que empezar por mejorar su insfraectuctura, personalmente nunca puse en discusión eso ni nada.Como tu dijiste hay que imitar lo bueno.



Oscar10 said:


> *Parece que aun hay personas que no están de acuerdo que los Clubes Peruanos progresen en infraestructura, es lamentable, y así quieren que el futbol nacional mejore, quien los entiende..*


----------



## cesium

peruanito said:


> y esta es la ultima imagen del estadio de huanuco con el techado concluido.


Me parece que el estadio se ve muy bien, será un digno lugar para recibir a los equipos extranjeros que se presenten en aquella ciudad que por primera vez verá futbol internacional en su historia.

saludos


----------



## forestoso

*NO MAS FINANCIAMIENTO DE ESTADIOS A CLUBES*

Por un lado es prometedor que en los últimos años en el Perú haya crecido la infraestructura del Futbol. Ejemplos destacables (disculpen si me olvido de alguno importante): Iquitos, Chimbote, Moquegua, Ayacucho, Huaraz, Huanuco, Sullana, y muchos otros que vendrán en el futuro. 

Cual es la diferencia principal con otros paises como Argentina. La infraestructura la hacen los clubes. entonces aqui seguimos con el paternalismo que el gobierno central IPD, FPF) los gobiernos regionales, las municipalidades
se muevan para financiar o costear la infraestructura, reafirmando el paternalismo. Si en Paraguay no hay buenos estadios pero su futbol (clubes y selección) esta en otro nivel al nuestro. 

Conclusión dejen que los clubes maduren y se financien solos sus estadios y no con la plata de los contribuyentes. otra razón mas para que se hagan Sociedades anonimas


----------



## franci.sc.o

no me parece mala la postura pero tampoco lo pueden hacer de la noche a la manana. en todo caso no veria mal que el IPD o gobiernos regionales ayuden con fondos, bonos o prestamos a los clubes que busquen contruir sus propios estadios. o incuso vendiendoselos. en chimboe el galvez podria comprar el manuel gomez arellano por ejemplo y asi ganarian tanto chimbote como galvez. igual la idea es buena pero hay que ser realistas tambien porque clubes como sullana o boys de donde van a sacar dinero! claro aca no mencionan a boys pero supongo que esto tambien va para ellos no?


----------



## Jose25Frisco

Construir un gran estadios de multiusos o remodelar por cada region del pais
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...d,_ES).svg
Seria muy gratificante construir estadios en las regiones y que nuestra selecion de futbol vaya a esas regiones a jugar partidos amistosos, ya que ellos de provincia tienen el derecho de ver a su seleccion por ser peruanos tambien. Ademas de mejorar la infraestructura en nuestro pais, se harian estadios grandes y modernos, de multifuncionales, ya que podria usar en muchos deportes, convenciones religiosas, conciertos y eventos. En donde se podia construir el primer moderno estadio y que capacidad seria lo adecuado por cada region.


----------



## franci.sc.o

yo creo que como en china cada departamento o region, en china es provincia o region autonoma, deberia de contar con un SR hospital, edificio, estadio y etc.

en lima tenemos al nacional
en arequipa al unsa, en cuzco al garcilazo, en piura al grau, tacna el modelo/basadre y asi sucesivamente.

pero que tenemos en tumbes? huancavelica? abancay? san martin? amazonas? pasco?

acaso ellos no juegan futbol tambien o practican algun deporte? se puede al menos hacer SRES estadios en esos departamentos. al menos para 10 000 personas y con todas las comodidades.

y de ahi en el futuro que mas cuidades de esos departamentos cuenten con mejores estadios como pasa en piura con sullana, en ancash con chimbote y huaraz o en puno con puno y juliaca.
es el colmo que clubes como el union comercio no tengan donde jugar en su propi departamento y vean como la opcion mas facil ir hasta pucallpa donde locales no son.


----------



## peruanito

CONSORCIO LEÓN TERMINA OBRA
Estadio valorizado en más de S/. 20 millones
08 de Febrero del 2011

POR FIN. LA AFICIÓ PODRÁ CONTAR CON UN MEJOR ESTADIO

El estadio Heraclio Tapia se encuentra apto para la realización de la Copa Libertadores, según afirmó el veedor de la Conmegol, José Maldonado, quien estuvo recientemente en esta ciudad.

HUANUCO | ISAÍAS PUENTE

[email protected]

Para la siguiente semana, está programada la recepción de la construcción de tribunas del estadio Heraclio Tapia León, para lo cual la Municipalidad Provincial de Huánuco (MPH), conformó la comisión de recepción presidida por el gerente de Desarrollo Local de esa comuna, Kevin Dueñas Carbajal.

En total, la obra costó S/. 20 millones 300 mil soles, tanto la construcción de tribunas Occidente, Oriente, Sur y Norte, primera y segunda etapa, además de la adquisición y colocación de más de 8 mil butacas, supervisión e iluminación, éste último todavía se encuentra en proceso de licitación, informó el funcionario.

Detalló, que para la construcción de la primera y segunda etapa, se invirtió 15 millones 800 mil soles, para la compra de butacas un millón 250 mil soles y para la iluminación 3 millones 450 mil soles.

El supervisor de la obra, Jhonny Ñaña Luján, informó que el Consorcio León ya terminó el trabajo el viernes pasado y desde esa fecha la MPH tiene un plazo de siete días para conformar la comisión de recepción y 20 días para recibirla. Según Dueñas, ese trabajo lo harán entre el 18 y 20 de febrero, aprovechando la temporada de lluvias, para observar las fallas.

Por otro lado, durante el encuentro deportivo entre el León de Huánuco y América de Cali, los aficionados mostraron su incomodidad, debido a las aguas estancadas en las tribunas al no contar con sistema de drenaje.


----------



## Bajopontino

Gracias por las fotos y la informacion peruanito.
Espero que la iluminacion este lista por el segundo partido, ya que para el primero me parece imposible...


----------



## BeatlEd

peruanito said:


> CONSORCIO LEÓN TERMINA OBRA
> Estadio valorizado en más de S/. 20 millones
> 08 de Febrero del 2011
> (...)
> Por otro lado, durante el encuentro deportivo entre el León de Huánuco y América de Cali, los aficionados mostraron su incomodidad, debido a las aguas estancadas en las tribunas al no contar con sistema de drenaje.
> (...)


Me parece increble que el arquitecto y los ingenieros no hayan considerado un adecuado sistema de drenaje en las tribunas. En epocas de lluvias (de Diciembre a Marzo) llueve como si fuera selva en Huanuco... Ojala y el cesped tenga buen sistema de drenaje pues es muy probable que en la Copa Libertadores les toque jugar con lluvia..


----------



## Magnus23

BeatlEd said:


> Me parece increble que el arquitecto y los ingenieros no hayan considerado un adecuado sistema de drenaje en las tribunas. En epocas de lluvias (de Diciembre a Marzo) llueve como si fuera selva en Huanuco... Ojala y el cesped tenga buen sistema de drenaje pues es muy probable que en la Copa Libertadores les toque jugar con lluvia..


Qué drenaje para las tribunas????? uno debe diseñar para que los espectadores no se mojen... es lo más lógico, cierto?


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Seria lo mas logico, pero hasta que lo cierren totalmente, es mejor que le pongan un drenaje. Ademas, he visto techos caerse o con forados (Alemania, Estados Unidos, Corea y creo que se me escapa alguno), asi que no estaria de mas.


----------



## BeatlEd

Magnus23 said:


> Qué drenaje para las tribunas????? uno debe diseñar para que los espectadores no se mojen... es lo más lógico, cierto?


Si, es lo mas logico... pero en el primer mundo. En nuestro país los espectadores de regiones lluviosas, a parte de llevar la entrada al estadio, tienen que llevar un plastico para no mojarse... es la triste realidad de nuestra infraestructura deportiva.. cuanto quisiera que fueran techados los estadios, pero es pedir mucho al considerar que siquiera tienen estadio con cesped....y si -al menos- no quieren que las tribunas terminen siendo piscinas pues considerar un drenaje no suena tan descabellado..

Ahora si hablamos de politicas deportivas, en cuanto a infraestructura hay muchisimo que hacer. Alguien mencionó que el Estado deberia preocuparse por dotar de Colosos deportivos modernos, al menos uno por region. No necesariamente de 50mil espectadores, basta con 25mil pero con todas las condiciones y comodidades de los estadios de primer mundo. Se puede hacer, todo es cuestion que los gobiernos regionales se pongan las pilas y dejen de estar haciendo parques con monumentos horrendos... recursos hay por ahora, solo que no sabe usarse (canon regalias), y como no hay politica de infraestructura deportiva ese dinero termina despilfarrandose en cosas de menor prioridad...


----------



## peruanito

BeatlEd said:


> Ahora si hablamos de politicas deportivas, en cuanto a infraestructura hay muchisimo que hacer. Alguien mencionó que el Estado deberia preocuparse por dotar de Colosos deportivos modernos, al menos uno por region. No necesariamente de 50mil espectadores, basta con 25mil pero con todas las condiciones y comodidades de los estadios de primer mundo. Se puede hacer, todo es cuestion que los gobiernos regionales se pongan las pilas y dejen de estar haciendo parques con monumentos horrendos... recursos hay por ahora, solo que no sabe usarse (canon regalias), y como no hay politica de infraestructura deportiva ese dinero termina despilfarrandose en cosas de menor prioridad...


^^ y en los bolsillos de los que esperan que la plata les llegue sola.

Los únicos estadios con tribunas totalmente techadas totalmente a nivel nacional, estan en ancash e iquitos,


----------



## Jose25Frisco

BeatlEd said:


> Si, es lo mas logico... pero en el primer mundo. En nuestro país los espectadores de regiones lluviosas, a parte de llevar la entrada al estadio, tienen que llevar un plastico para no mojarse... es la triste realidad de nuestra infraestructura deportiva.. cuanto quisiera que fueran techados los estadios, pero es pedir mucho al considerar que siquiera tienen estadio con cesped....y si -al menos- no quieren que las tribunas terminen siendo piscinas pues considerar un drenaje no suena tan descabellado..
> 
> Ahora si hablamos de politicas deportivas, en cuanto a infraestructura hay muchisimo que hacer. Alguien mencionó que el Estado deberia preocuparse por dotar de Colosos deportivos modernos, al menos uno por region. No necesariamente de 50mil espectadores, basta con 25mil pero con todas las condiciones y comodidades de los estadios de primer mundo. Se puede hacer, todo es cuestion que los gobiernos regionales se pongan las pilas y dejen de estar haciendo parques con monumentos horrendos... recursos hay por ahora, solo que no sabe usarse (canon regalias), y como no hay politica de infraestructura deportiva ese dinero termina despilfarrandose en cosas de menor prioridad...


Lo que se deberia dejar de construir son las lozas deportivas, necesitamos crear centro deportivos en cada region no solamnete para el futbol si no para los demas deportes. me parece una buena idea de hacer colosos de 25 mil personas para empezar y con futuras ampliciones. Hay que pensar que las ciudades aumentan de poblacion rapidamente


----------



## guillermochs

peruanito said:


> CONSORCIO LEÓN TERMINA OBRA
> Estadio valorizado en más de S/. 20 millones
> 08 de Febrero del 2011
> 
> POR FIN. LA AFICIÓ PODRÁ CONTAR CON UN MEJOR ESTADIO
> 
> El estadio Heraclio Tapia se encuentra apto para la realización de la Copa Libertadores, según afirmó el veedor de la *Conmegol*, José Maldonado, quien estuvo recientemente en esta ciudad.
> 
> HUANUCO | ISAÍAS PUENTE
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Para la siguiente semana, está programada la recepción de la construcción de tribunas del estadio Heraclio Tapia León, para lo cual la Municipalidad Provincial de Huánuco (MPH), conformó la comisión de recepción presidida por el gerente de Desarrollo Local de esa comuna, Kevin Dueñas Carbajal.
> 
> En total, la obra costó S/. 20 millones 300 mil soles, tanto la construcción de tribunas Occidente, Oriente, Sur y Norte, primera y segunda etapa, además de la adquisición y colocación de más de 8 mil butacas, supervisión e iluminación, éste último todavía se encuentra en proceso de licitación, informó el funcionario.
> 
> Detalló, que para la construcción de la primera y segunda etapa, se invirtió 15 millones 800 mil soles, para la compra de butacas un millón 250 mil soles y para la iluminación 3 millones 450 mil soles.
> 
> El supervisor de la obra, Jhonny Ñaña Luján, informó que el Consorcio León ya terminó el trabajo el viernes pasado y desde esa fecha la MPH tiene un plazo de siete días para conformar la comisión de recepción y 20 días para recibirla. Según Dueñas, ese trabajo lo harán entre el 18 y 20 de febrero, aprovechando la temporada de lluvias, para observar las fallas.
> 
> Por otro lado, durante el encuentro deportivo entre el León de Huánuco y América de Cali, los aficionados mostraron su incomodidad, debido a las aguas estancadas en las tribunas al no contar con sistema de drenaje.


No es Conmebol? :bash:


----------



## antigriego

Seguro lo escribieron los del diario Correo, esos en su pagina web siempre cometen errores o deberia decir horrores.


----------



## Indochine

Monumental


----------



## Xtremizta

Empezó el campeonato 2011 y Matute lució lleno nuevamente, y también note q en Trujillo en el partido del Vallejo VS CNI también hubo buena cantidad de gente, e incluso su las camaras enfocaron a su hinchada  en verdad me alegra.


----------



## djap85

me parece o ya se esta usando las pantallas led alrededor de la cancha


----------



## Xtremizta

djap85 said:


> me parece o ya se esta usando las pantallas led alrededor de la cancha


ya las estan usando


----------



## Oscar10

djap85 said:


> me parece o ya se esta usando las pantallas led alrededor de la cancha


*^^ Solo se están usando a lo largo de Oriente, en Occidente solo es una pequeña parte, seran 16 metros, por donde salen los jugadores, se ve claramente en las fotos.*


----------



## sesarip

en occidente?...

los jugadores no salen por oriente?

lindo matute lleno de gente, sobre todo oriente porque no tiene reja escandalosa que separa la tribuna de la cancha (mejor seria si no lo tuviera y los policias en vez de ver el partido deverian de estar volteados para ver que ningua persona trate de entrar a la cancha) el monumental no se quedo atrás.


----------



## Xtremizta

sesarip said:


> en occidente?...
> 
> los jugadores no salen por oriente?
> 
> lindo matute lleno de gente, sobre todo oriente porque no tiene reja escandalosa que separa la tribuna de la cancha (mejor seria si no lo tuviera y los policias en vez de ver el partido deverian de estar volteados para ver que ningua persona trate de entrar a la cancha) el monumental no se quedo atrás.


exacto, AL sale por Oriente.


----------



## paoloscraper

Deberían completar con pantallas LED en las tribunas de Norte y Sur.
Lo único bueno que le reconozco a Alarcón es que ha mejorado bastante el estadio de Alianza pero igual hay bastantes cosas por hacer.


----------



## Oscar10

sesarip said:


> en occidente?...
> 
> los jugadores no salen por oriente?


*Nunca me habia fijado en ese detalle, debe ser el unico equipo que sale por Oriente, las bancas de suplentes si estan en Occidente.

La publicidad LED no solo deberia haber en Oriente.*


----------



## Xtremizta

Oscar10 said:


> *Nunca me habia fijado en ese detalle, debe ser el unico equipo que sale por Oriente, las bancas de suplentes si estan en Occidente.
> 
> La publicidad LED no solo deberia haber en Oriente.*


en occidente casi nunca se ponen...pero si deberían ponerle LEDs en sur y norte... pero todo con tiempo.


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Respecto a los asientos de jugadores, pude notar que en el debut de Cobresol en el 25 de Noviembre, existen bancas de suplentes en oriente y occidente o será que juegan dependiendo la luz del sol?

Sambu.


----------



## peruanito

lindos ambos estadio con gente, muy fiel la barra aliancista y muy colorida la barra crema, ojala siempre congregarian esa cantidad de gente.


----------



## chikobestia

Si hablamos de arquitectura, los estadio fueron construidos obviamente para que la gente asista y llene los estadios, es hermoso ver un estadio lleno como lo fue Matvte el fin de semana y que tal respuesta de la gente a la promocion de 4x1, simplemente muy buena estrategia para llenar el estadio porque fue la mejor recaudación de la fecha, hay algunos que se olvidan de que el año pasado se hicieron promociones de 2x1 en Ate y nunca pudieron llenar ni el 10% de su estadio.

Hermosa imagen de Matvte


----------



## peruanito

*Iluminación del EStadio Heraclio Tapia Peru.com*

El estadio Heraclio Tapia tendrá iluminación artificial a fines de marzo. El gobierno regional de Huánuco, cuyo presidente también es el mandamás de León, Luis Picón, anunció que esta estaría operativa para los octavos de final de la Copa, en caso los cremas accedan a esa fase.

Además, estará prohibido observar los partidos de León desde los cerros aledaños. "Eso se acabó. Habrá policías para impedir que se utilicen los cerros como tribunas informales. Ya hubo un accidente. Un niño se rompió el cráneo y afortunadamente no murió, pero es algo que no puede volver a ocurrir", dijo Picón a Peru.com.


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Joel gutierrez Tacna


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Señores

Este es un thread sobre estadios Peruanos, no sobre equipos de futbol peruano, para eso hay un thread de deporte en el Jirón, lugar donde se socializa y se habla temas de ese tipo.

Acá se considera spam promocionar juegos o empezar quoteos entre foristas para hablar sobre sus preferencias de equipos.

Gracias


----------



## Xtremizta

peruanito said:


> Estadio Joel gutierrez Tacna


se ve bien ese estadio, alguien tiene una foto en la q muestre una foto más completa de este? gracias.


----------



## Xtremizta

justo encontres esta foto algo pequeña del mismo estadio


----------



## chikobestia

Tiene buena pinta ese estadio.


----------



## AQPCITY

vero buenas butacas..


----------



## Xtremizta

si tiene muy buena pinta!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Peruanito, por favor no colocar links hacia otras pàginas, eso no está permitido en el foro.

Gracias


----------



## peruanito

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Peruanito, por favor no colocar links hacia otras pàginas, eso no está permitido en el foro.
> 
> Gracias


^^en ningun momento coloque un link que extraño. en Fin lo que queria era mostrar como se vio el estadio de Huanuco en su primera muestra internacional.


----------



## pascual sambucetti

Xtremizta said:


> justo encontres esta foto algo pequeña del mismo estadio


Disculpen colegas:
Este estadio es del IPD? ó de la municipalidad de Tacna?
Tiene un uso especìfico?
Está cercano al Basadre?
Cuànta gente entra?

Ando un poco perdido, disculpen.

Sambu


----------



## peruanito

pascual sambucetti said:


> Disculpen colegas:
> Este estadio es del IPD? ó de la municipalidad de Tacna?
> Tiene un uso especìfico?
> Está cercano al Basadre?
> Cuànta gente entra?
> 
> Ando un poco perdido, disculpen.
> 
> Sambu


es estadio municipal del distrito de gregorio albarracin, suponmgo que sera la Casa del alfonso ugarte de Tacna, al parecer aún no esta culminada, y es para un aproximado de 25 mil


----------



## Xtremizta

se ve bien! pero lei por ahi q hubo casos de corrupcion... anyways eso no tiene nada q ver, se ve muy bien!


----------



## Magnus23

Xtremizta said:


> justo encontres esta foto algo pequeña del mismo estadio


Ese estadio de Tacna aún no se ha concluido y le han resuelto el contrato al contratista, según el Contratista ya concluyeron, pero las fotos que salen publicadas son las que aparentan estar concluidas, falta mucho.


----------



## sotlab

sotlab said:


> Aquí hay más fotos del estadio de Tacna.


Yo había puesto más fotos post atrás. Y es verdad, aún no lo acaban, recién están invirtiendo para re-comenzar las obras.


----------



## kikethegreat

peruanito said:


> ^^en ningun momento coloque un link que extraño. en Fin lo que queria era mostrar como se vio el estadio de Huanuco en su primera muestra internacional.


Creo que se refiere a tu firma (blog)


----------



## Robertango

El Estadio de San Marcos lo utiliza algun club de futbol, o solo se usa para eventos artisticos?


----------



## invasorzim

Robertango said:


> El Estadio de San Marcos lo utiliza algun club de futbol, o solo se usa para eventos artisticos?


Lo usa el equipo de la San Marcos que está en 2da división, de ahí es alquilado para conciertos y eventos diversos.


----------



## julioacuesta

Robertango said:


> El Estadio de San Marcos lo utiliza algun club de futbol, o solo se usa para eventos artisticos?


Eventos de multitudes y bueno el equipo profesional de 2da División de la misma universidad, que es juega de local en ese estadio.


----------



## franci.sc.o

osea que tacna tiene el ALTO DE ALIANZA asi se llama no? el BASADRE (MODELO) y este nuevo estadio? nada mal

y pensar que cuidades como tarapoto, tingo maria, tumbes o ica cuentan con canchas en condiciones 'infrahumanas' y con estadios que con un soplido del lobo de los 3 cerditos se caen a pedazos.


----------



## luchop

Tacna tiene 2 estadios presentables pero ningun equipo de primera, se vuelven elefantes blancos con poco uso ya que compiten uno con el otro.


----------



## Xtremizta

la mejor manera de darle usa a esos estadios es creando más ligas, aparte de la segunda división, y esa tontamente llamada Copa Perú.


----------



## sesarip

¿y porque tontamente llamada copa Peru?

Los estadios se ven mucho mejor con butacas, ojalá algun día se pueda poner butacas en las populares y no las arranquen el primer fin de semana


----------



## RoVi

....


----------



## luchop

Alfredo Gonzalez vendio como chatarra esas tribunas viejas. Para ser sincero, eran un riesgo para la poblacion por lo viejas y la falta de mantenimiento.


----------



## luchop

Muchachos, no saben si el moderador puede registrar la pagina web en imageshack? Ahora no puedo ver ni la mitad de las fotos, solo aparece un arana. Help please...


----------



## peruanito

luchop said:


> Muchachos, no saben si el moderador puede registrar la pagina web en imageshack? Ahora no puedo ver ni la mitad de las fotos, solo aparece un arana. Help please...


Es un Sapo no una araña.

Dudo que en esas tribunas del Lolo hayan entrado 15 mil, Maximo, exagerando y siendo generoso 5 mil.


----------



## kikethegreat

maximo le hecho 10 mil mas no.


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


> Es un Sapo no una araña.
> 
> Dudo que en esas tribunas del Lolo hayan entrado 15 mil, Maximo, exagerando y siendo generoso 5 mil.


El estadio se inauguró el 20 de julio de 1952 con las instalaciones deportivas y la *primera tribuna del estadio (Occidente: 4.000 butacas)* que antes pertenecieran al Antiguo Estadio Nacional del Perú.
En la inauguración, la 'U' derrotó a la Universidad de Chile por 4:2, con tres goles de Lolo Fernández.
En 1964, se compró la *segunda tribuna a la Federación Peruana de Basketball (Popular: 5.000 asientos) *y en 1968 se construyó *la tercera tribuna (Oriente: 6.000 asientos)*.
4000 + 5000 + 6000 : 15000
Luego de la inauguración del nuevo estadio, se removieron eventualmente las tribunas oriente y sur del Estadio Lolo Fernández algunas de ellas rumbop a Campo Mar 'U', reduciéndose su capacidad a 4,000 asientos en la tribuna de Occidente.
fuente : wikipedia









*Monumental*


----------



## sotlab

Ya ha pasado una década desde su inauguración... El Monumental no sólo necesita una buena pintada, sino una remodelación amplia. Pacheco lo ha prometido, habrá que esperar.


----------



## lobusmarino

IMPRESIONANTE LAS IMÁGENES DEL MONUMENTAL, me imagino techado y con una recubierta en su exterior, a ver si alguien se anima a diseñarlo.


----------



## sid1_2k8

*RE: Estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca*



sotlab said:


> Encontré esta nota sobre el estadio de Cajamarca, Héroes de San Ramón, y busqué algunas fotos. ¿Alguien sabe más al respecto sobre la remodelación de este estadio?
> 
> *Pista atlética costará 1.8 millones de soles*
> 
> Los trabajos de construcción de la nueva y moderna pista atlética sintética del estadio “Héroes de San Ramón” se iniciarán en el mes de marzo, según información del presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD) de Cajamarca, Carlos Vitteri.
> 
> Una vez elaborado el expediente técnico, se aprobó el presupuesto para la pista atlética sintética, el mismo que asciende a 1 millón 800 mil soles.
> 
> “Por ahora solo estamos esperando que la obra salga a licitación, para que inicien de inmediato las obras, pues se harán algunas modificaciones porque la pista será con medidas oficiales y contará con seis carriles”, explicó.
> 
> “Esperamos que antes del inicio de los V Juegos Binacionales de Integración Fronteriza entre Perú y Ecuador, la pista atlética esté culminada, porque lo que queremos es ofrecer buenos escenarios a los deportistas invitados”, afirmó.



Hola,

Esas fotos del Estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca son antiguas.

En el articulo de abajo, que tambien incluye un video de la presentacion del UTC de Cajamarca (cerca de 4 minutos) en el cual, ya se puede apreciar que la tribuna Oriente del Estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca esta casi lista.

Si hay algun miembro de este foro que tenga un programa que le permite sacar fotos de un video, entonces tendriamos nuevas fotos de como se ve la nueva tribuna Oriente del Estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca.

*El “Gavilán Norteño” se ahogó en cámara de Gas en su presentación*(Miércoles, 02 de Febrero del 2011)
*( *http://enlacedeportivo.pe/2011/02/0...se-ahogo-en-camara-de-gas-en-su-presentacion/*http://enlacedeportivo.pe/2011/02/0...se-ahogo-en-camara-de-gas-en-su-presentacion/** )*

Bueno esto es todo por el momento, y ojala que se pueda conseguir mas noticias o fotos nuevas para ver como esta quedando el Estadio Héroes de San Ramón de Cajamarca.

Saludos,
Yvan


----------



## romanito

Seria muy bueno pero muy bueno ver una recopilacion actual de todos los estadios peruanos, porque volverse paginas atras a revisar sobre ello es perderse en este hilo de casi 4,000 posts. Es un buen momento me parece.




Saludos!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

^^ Coincido. Se puede aperturar Estadios Peruanos IV


----------



## julioacuesta

Si, ya repiten mucho acá las fotos de los Estadios.

Pero se aproxima el próximo proyecto más importante para mi: ESTADIO DE HUANCAYO, más de 100millones de soles de inversión... esperar como será el proyecto, pero con ese dinero, fácil sería el 2do más hermoso del Perú.... espero!


----------



## Xtremizta

julioacuesta said:


> Si, ya repiten mucho acá las fotos de los Estadios.
> 
> Pero se aproxima el próximo proyecto más importante para mi: ESTADIO DE HUANCAYO, más de 100millones de soles de inversión... esperar como será el proyecto, pero con ese dinero, fácil sería el 2do más hermoso del Perú.... espero!


:O Ojalá!


----------



## kikethegreat

^^ ojala sea sierto, seria una buena plaza para algunos partidos de la eliminatoria.


----------



## peruanito

julioacuesta said:


> Si, ya repiten mucho acá las fotos de los Estadios.
> 
> Pero se aproxima el próximo proyecto más importante para mi: ESTADIO DE HUANCAYO, más de 100millones de soles de inversión... esperar como será el proyecto, pero con ese dinero, fácil sería el 2do más hermoso del Perú.... espero!


^^Bueno cuando acaben con lo de la iluminación, podemos pensar en más


----------



## hcastgu

MATUTE


----------



## peruanito

impresionantes imagenes:eek2: Más estadios llenos por favor.


----------



## BeatlEd

^^ Perdonen por el off, pero ya que este tema se llama Estadios Peruanos, que bonito seria ver en cada evento deportivo tribunas llenas como las de Matute... lo que esta haciendo Alianza se llama fidelizacion... una vez que esos hinchas que van de "gratis" le agarran el gusto terminaran pagando luego sus entradas... si esta medida es copiada por otros clubes no tengo la menor duda que luciran igual de abarrotadas...

Ahora sigamos con las fotos de los Estadios Peruanos!


----------



## Jose25Frisco

hcastgu said:


> MATUTE


Como se veria este "recinto" con dos bandejas,(SIN PALCOS) Alguna vez comente que seria bueno que pusieran entradas super populares, para tener estadios llenos, parece que si dio resultado mi idea :nuts: por que es logico por que si las pones caras no van de mas de 10 mil y si la pones a 1/3 de precio iran como mas 30 mil y la misma ganancia, ( la misma taquilla) pero ves tu estadio lleno y como la gente paga barato la entradas le alcanza dinero para consumir en los dispensadores( si que hay :nuts hace mucho q no voy a Matute ya q resido fuera del Peru. Alguien podria poner las fotos del Matute por dentro y asi los foristas podemos proveer ideas para futuras remodelaciones de su infraestructura Gracias de antemano


----------



## chikobestia

bueno los de ate ya se animaron para el sgte partido 2x1, y otros que se quejaban o ninguneaban esta promoción.


----------



## lobusmarino

julioacuesta said:


> Pero se aproxima el próximo proyecto más importante para mi: ESTADIO DE HUANCAYO, más de 100millones de soles de inversión... esperar como será el proyecto, pero con ese dinero, fácil sería el 2do más hermoso del Perú.... espero!


 creo q no deberías jugar con nuestras ilusiones, a ver ps si nos das una pista de ese proyecto al q t refieres y de donde sacaste q costaría 100 millones de soles


----------



## paoloscraper

julioacuesta said:


> Si, ya repiten mucho acá las fotos de los Estadios.
> 
> Pero se aproxima el próximo proyecto más importante para mi: ESTADIO DE HUANCAYO, más de 100millones de soles de inversión... esperar como será el proyecto, pero con ese dinero, fácil sería el 2do más hermoso del Perú.... espero!


Cual es la fuente??


----------



## julioacuesta

paoloscraper said:


> Cual es la fuente??


Ya lo publiqué post anteriores, búscalo.


----------



## fredsale

seria buena plaza , todos saben q en huancayo es dificil jugar por la altura.........


----------



## jocho

Un estadio así en Huancayo sería espectacular, pero ¿realmente llegarán a llenarlo? Como plaza para fútbol no es muy exitosa...


----------



## loganmsc

jocho said:


> Un estadio así en Huancayo sería espectacular, pero ¿realmente llegarán a llenarlo? Como plaza para fútbol no es muy exitosa...


Creo q no estas muy actualizado en este aspecto,Huancayo es una plaza excelente para el futbol


----------



## sesarip

HUANCAYO VA A SER UNA EXELENTE PLAZA CUANDO TENGA UN EQUIPO REPRESENTATIVO EN PRIMERA (DEPORTIVO JUNIN U OTRO), SI NO BASTA VER AL HUANCAYO JUGANDO EN EL CASTILLA, UNA CANCHA PEQUEÑA PORQUE EL IV CENTENARIO NO LO LLENÓ NUNCA, NI CUANDO VAN LOS "GRANDES".


----------



## peruanito

sesarip said:


> HUANCAYO VA A SER UNA EXELENTE PLAZA CUANDO TENGA UN EQUIPO REPRESENTATIVO EN PRIMERA (DEPORTIVO JUNIN U OTRO), SI NO BASTA VER AL HUANCAYO JUGANDO EN EL CASTILLA, UNA CANCHA PEQUEÑA PORQUE EL IV CENTENARIO NO LO LLENÓ NUNCA, NI CUANDO VAN LOS "GRANDES".


Trsite realidad del Sport Huancayo, solo vi el estadio huancayo totalmente lleno cuando se jugaba la Copa Perú


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buen dato


----------



## julioacuesta

3 fotitos del Estadio Joel Gutierrez de Tacna cuando estaba en construcción... no se como es la situación actual de ese estadio.







Ahí ta el autor de las fotos


----------



## Xtremizta

se veía bueno.


----------



## Oscar10

*Estas fotos las saque del Facebook del Club, las comparto con ustedes.*


----------



## romanito

Reitero, de verdad que en un hilo tan extenso como este la dificultad es verdaderamente grande y caotica si cualquier extranjero quiere buscar un estadio peruano equis. Poner en orden una lista fotografico de estadios facilitaria mucho las cosas...>




romanito said:


> Seria muy bueno pero muy bueno ver una recopilacion actual de todos los estadios peruanos, porque volverse paginas atras a revisar sobre ello es perderse en este hilo de casi 4,000 posts. Es un buen momento me parece.
> 
> 
> Saludos!





Alter Ego Peru said:


> ^^ Coincido. Se puede aperturar Estadios Peruanos IV


----------



## fundicionurbano

impresionantes las fotos del estadio monumental


----------



## romanito

Lindas fotos historicas esas...


----------



## FerGon

que son edificios de Imagina?


----------



## julioacuesta

FerGon said:


> que son edificios de Imagina?


Bueno... inicialmente se creía que uno, dueño de esos palcos tendría muchos beneficios, como conciertos y partidos de la selección, pero nada... algunos partidos no más, y se creía que uno podía entrar cuando uno quería... aunque sea con la "trampita"... pero nada!!! sólo cuando hay encuentros importantes de la U... osea pocas veces al año.


----------



## peruanito

por que me parece que el ESadio De Ayacucho y el de tarapoto son bastante similares???


----------



## Oscar10

julioacuesta said:


> Bueno... inicialmente se creía que uno, dueño de esos palcos tendría muchos beneficios, como conciertos y partidos de la selección,pero nada... algunos partidos no más, y se creía que uno podía entrar cuando uno quería... aunque sea con la "trampita"... pero nada!!! sólo cuando hay encuentros importantes de la U... osea pocas veces al año.


*FALSO, el dueño de palco puede ingresar en todos los partido de futbol que haya en el Monumental.
Para que entrar cuando no hay nada? :nuts:.*


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buena informacion sobre los palcos


----------



## franci.sc.o

pucha que la liga de tacna cuenta o contara con buenos estadios cosa que nisiquiera las ligas de lima cuentan. bien por tacna


----------



## Xtremizta

franci.sc.o said:


> pucha que la liga de tacna cuenta o contara con buenos estadios cosa que nisiquiera las ligas de lima cuentan. bien por tacna


siiii q ricos estadios tienen! bien por Tacna, pueblo Patriota! :banana:


----------



## sotlab

(...)

Si no existe una cultural de acabados en nuestros estadios, como el dejar sin butacas las tribunas, al menos deberíamos pintarlos.



















¿Alguien tiene fotos de cómo quedó la tribuna occidente del Heraclio Tapia?


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm creo que ponerle butacas ya esta demas minimo creo hubiera sido su pintada


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm interesante


----------



## Indochine

una foto del nacional del partido que Peru gano a inglaterra en 1959, en la nota periodistica sale la cantidad de espectadores, notese en la foto que el area de la perrera esta habilitada.(mas fotos de los 50s y del viejo estadio de madera en la paginas 141,142)
















fuente


----------



## aqp18

ahi dimos la vuelta ....VAMO Melgar !!!!


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum

¿Por qué las pistas atléticas en los estadios peruanos se ven tan pálidas? En otros países lucen rojitas.


----------



## rafo18

El Mansiche pide una ampliacion, muy peque para el tamaño de Trujillo .


----------



## peruanito

no hay duda que este año alianza es el más taquillero. El mansiche no se lleno cuando se jugaba la copa america???? yo lo vi muchas veces lleno. Y esperemos que no demore el cambio de cesped, por otro lado vi que tbm construyeron una losa en la parte posterior al arco sur, practico pero antiestetico


----------



## invasorzim

rafo18 said:


> El Mansiche pide una ampliacion, muy peque para el tamaño de Trujillo .


Habia planes para ampliarlo a 35 mil y cambiar a cesped natural, qué fue con eso?


----------



## peruanito

lo de la remodelación y ampliacion de estadio trujillano es una noticia confirmada, incluso ya ha sido publicado por este medio, los que deseen pueden buscar paginas atras y ahi encontraran en detalle.

Por otro lado es lametable que trujillo con el tamaño que tiene, no tenga otro escenario que este encondiciones de albergar el futbol profesional.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

peruanito said:


> Por otro lado es lametable que trujillo con el tamaño que tiene, no tenga otro escenario que este encondiciones de albergar el futbol profesional.


Cierto, pero al parecer ese "problema" a ayudado a que la directiva del club Cesar Vallejo tome la decisión de construir su propio estadio de fútbol, cosa que solo Universitario y Alianza Lima tienen en el país, con el futuro estadio de la UCV y el Mansiche basta en Trujillo, eso sí, para que tener estadios "grandes" en el Perú si solo se llenan en partidos con U y Alianza, me da pena ver partidos con estadios vacíos, en la Copa Perú veo mucha más gente en ellos.

Ojalá más equipos profesionales puedan construir estadios propios, pero siendo realistas casi todos tiene deudas con jugadores, SUNAT, etc ...viendo eso creo que será díficil ver en el mediano plazo a algún club profesional con estadio propio, ojalá la San Martín logre hacerlo.

No soy hincha de la UCV pero me alegra que un club serio de provincia sea el próximo y único en tener su estadio propio.


----------



## fundicionurbano

bonito estadio el de trujillo


----------



## invasorzim

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Cierto, pero al parecer ese "problema" a ayudado a que la directiva del club Cesar Vallejo tome la decisión de construir su propio estadio de fútbol, cosa que solo Universitario y Alianza Lima tienen en el país, con el futuro estadio de la UCV y el Mansiche basta en Trujillo, eso sí, para que tener estadios "grandes" en el Perú si solo se llenan en partidos con U y Alianza, me da pena ver partidos con estadios vacíos, en la Copa Perú veo mucha más gente en ellos.
> 
> Ojalá más equipos profesionales puedan construir estadios propios, pero siendo realistas casi todos tiene deudas con jugadores, SUNAT, etc ...viendo eso creo que será díficil ver en el mediano plazo a algún club profesional con estadio propio, ojalá la San Martín logre hacerlo.
> 
> No soy hincha de la UCV pero me alegra que un club serio de provincia sea el próximo y único en tener su estadio propio.


Sé que el Vallejo tiene planes de construir un estadio propio pero creo que aún no hay presupuesto ni planos, ni siquiera un render del estadio planeado (abrieron un tema en el foro de Trujillo pero el render era de un estadio sudafricano). Si algún trujillano tiene más información sería bueno que la publique para estar enterados.

Y bueno, sí tienes razón en que los equipos de 1ra división la tienen dificil para construir estadios propios si les deben plata a sus jugadores y a la SUNAT, pero creo que al menos equipos como la San Martin y el Cristal deberían ya tener planes para estadios propios. Otro que tal vez podría serían el Aurich, creo.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

invasorzim said:


> Sé que el Vallejo tiene planes de construir un estadio propio pero creo que aún no hay presupuesto ni planos, ni siquiera un render del estadio planeado (abrieron un tema en el foro de Trujillo pero el render era de un estadio sudafricano). Si algún trujillano tiene más información sería bueno que la publique para estar enterados.
> 
> Y bueno, sí tienes razón en que los equipos de 1ra división la tienen dificil para construir estadios propios si les deben plata a sus jugadores y a la SUNAT, pero creo que al menos equipos como la San Martin y el Cristal deberían ya tener planes para estadios propios. Otro que tal vez podría serían el Aurich, creo.


Claro, el thread se creó tomando como base una noticia, pero la directiva tiene toda la intención de construir su estadio y nos referimos a una directiva sería, Cristal debió haber construido su estadio hace tiempo y no lo hizo, ahora lo veo más difícil, Aurich primero debe convertirse en sociedad anónima porque eso de depender de Oviedo no durará para siempre y luego construir su estadio.


----------



## franci.sc.o

por cierto cristal no podra jugar en el san martin por 1 mes! la proxima fecha juega de local en lima y no puede usar ni el miguel grau porque boys recibe al aurich, ni en matute porque alianza juega contra la U, menos en el monumental......


----------



## mkografo

Cristal tiene lo que merece, simpre tuvo mentalidad de equipo chico x eso hasta ahora no tienen un estadio propio.


----------



## Oscar10

*Cristal ya arreglo con la Municipalidad y podrá jugar en el San Martín. Ya es hora de que tengan estadio propio.*


----------



## mkografo

rafo18 said:


> El Mansiche pide una ampliacion, muy peque para el tamaño de Trujillo .


El estadio Melgar también necesita una ampliación y remodelación, para la Copa América mejoraron los estadios de Piura, Trujillo, Tacna, Cusco al Estadio Melgar propiedad del IPD no le pasaron ni una escoba.hno:


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm y como estara el estadio de sullana


----------



## rafo18

mkografo said:


> El estadio Melgar también necesita una ampliación y remodelación, para la Copa América mejoraron los estadios de Piura, Trujillo, Tacna, Cusco al Estadio Melgar propiedad del IPD no le pasaron ni una escoba.hno:



No ps, quiza una "puesta en valor" , ampliacion seria muy ostentoso, que hariamos en la cudad con 2 estadios grandes, ademas nuestro Melgar esta hasta el wiin! :lol:


----------



## Indochine

Populares del Nacional y Unsa grada por grada, se parecian bastante ambos estadios antes de la remodelacion del Nacional









Y la casa de los mas grandes del Peru, El Monumental y el estadio Alejandro Villanueva visto grada por grada en sus tribunas


----------



## Oscar10

*Excelente comparativa, el Monumental hace honor a su nombre, Monumental. La penúltima foto es muy buena. *


----------



## invasorzim

rafo18 said:


> No ps, quiza una "puesta en valor" , ampliacion seria muy ostentoso, que hariamos en la cudad con 2 estadios grandes, ademas nuestro Melgar esta hasta el wiin! :lol:


Más que ampliación el estadio Melgar lo podrían tumbar y hacer un estadio netamente de futbol, para 35 mil personas aprox. con todas las comodidades. No necesitan otro estadio con pista atlética existiendo ya el UNSA.


----------



## RoVi

^^ si estaría de acuerdo si es que en la UNSA se implementa una pista atlética homologara por la IAAF (Asociación Internacional de Federaciones de Atletismo) y no como la farsa que hizo el IPD en el estadio Umacollo que finalmente no sera homologada, gracias señor Woodman por su terquedad.

Actualmente el estadio Melgar esta en mantenimiento por parte de IPD, estas obras que esta haciendo es básicamente para tener el certificado de INDECI por esto no pudo ser sede en el sudamericano sub-20


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm interesante eso de las gradas


----------



## Xtremizta

indochine! nos hemos enfrentado algunas veces, pero tus ultimas fotos con esos dtalles de las gradas son excelentes, sobretodo la segunda. El Monumental es para mas de 80000, en las gradas tiene algo de 60 o 65 mil verdad? porq se ve q la de Matute le llega a la mitad.


----------



## peruanito

Xtremizta said:


> indochine! nos hemos enfrentado algunas veces, pero tus ultimas fotos con esos dtalles de las gradas son excelentes, sobretodo la segunda. El Monumental es para mas de 80000, en las gradas tiene algo de 60 o 65 mil verdad? porq se ve q la de Matute le llega a la mitad.


Por fin, ni la u ni al, estadios SI


----------



## Jean_Pierre

No se porque veo estas fotos y me hacer recordar ese patita chimbotano que afirma que el Monumental era solo para 45 mil.


----------



## mkografo

Jean_Pierre said:


> No se porque veo estas fotos y me hacer recordar ese patita chimbotano que afirma que el Monumental era solo para 45 mil.


+1 :lol:


----------



## Indochine

Xtremizta said:


> indochine! nos hemos enfrentado algunas veces, pero tus ultimas fotos con esos dtalles de las gradas son excelentes, sobretodo la segunda. El Monumental es para mas de 80000, en las gradas tiene algo de 60 o 65 mil verdad? porq se ve q la de Matute le llega a la mitad.


seria intersante tomar foto afuera de las tribunas del monumental ahi indica la capacidad exacta de oriente, occidente, norte y sur y en matute tambien creo.

Una foto de alianza de 1990 o 1989, aca se ve el viejo tablero electronico del estadio nacional sobre la mitad de la tribuna sur, que duro pocos meses.


----------



## sotlab

A mí me parecía que las gradas del Monumental eran menos altas que las del Nacional. No sé si alguien me corrige, porque cuando iba a la Norte del Nacional era niño y recién de joven me animé a ir al Monumental. Quizá haya percibido mal la diferencia.

Eso sí, juro que pensaron en ahorrar espacio, porque en Oriente pasar de una butaca a otra, cuando estaba ocupada, era un dolor de cabeza y más de uno se podía caer.


----------



## franci.sc.o

Jean_Pierre said:


> No se porque veo estas fotos y me hacer recordar ese patita chimbotano que afirma que el Monumental era solo para 45 mil.


quitandolo los palcos, y dejando de lado algunas gradas SI. total muchas veces apenas dan acceso a ese numero de espectadores.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Pero no significa que sea su capacidad. Y los palcos tambien forman parte del conjunto, en muchos paises del mundo los hay y no por eso se dejan de contar. Ahora Nacional tambien los tienen por lo que su capacidad tambien se ve favorecida por eso.


----------



## Indochine

*Matute*













































*MONUMENTAL*


----------



## chikobestia

Esas fotos de Matute son antiguas, al menos en algo arregló la pintada de fachada y tribunas, la entrada de Occidente también se remodeló, aunque ambas explanadas de Occidente (Monumental y Matute) dejan mucho que desear y eso que la del Monumental es seudo nueva.


----------



## Oscar10

*La primera panorámica del Monumental está bien buena!!*


----------



## Xtremizta

al monumental le faltan una pasadita de pintura creo yo.


----------



## AKPcity

rafo18 said:


> No ps, quiza una "puesta en valor" , ampliacion seria muy ostentoso, que hariamos en la cudad con 2 estadios grandes, ademas nuestro Melgar esta hasta el wiin! :lol:


Eso no tiene que ver en nada que Melgar esta asta el win, en europa se hacen artos estadios para solo un equipo, yo escuche por ahi que el estadio Melgar lo iban a hundir y hacer graderias abajo, ademas se vienen 2 estadios nuevos para aqp el de la videna en characato y el cnplejo deportivo en socabaya :banana:


----------



## <Gustav>

^^ Espectacular :cheers:


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *La seleccion de futbol jugara en El Nacional. ^^
> @Indochine, no veo las fotos. hno:*


aca esta compañero :cheers:
El Monumental en la noche del concierto de Paul Mccartney


----------



## Oscar10

*Muy buenas fotos, espectaculo Monumental. :banana:*


----------



## Inyector

Aqui un comentario personal. Viendo las remodelaciones/construcciones de estadios que se vienen dando (o dieron) en algunos países de la región (ni mencionar Europa), es notoria la gran desventaja que tenemos en cuanto a modernidad de este tipo de recintos.

Si bien es cierto que el Nacional viene siendo remodelado/transformado en mi opinión es un estadio bastante convencional. No se compara al Nacional de Chile (recientemente remodelado), mucho menos al estadio Ciudad de La Plata (remodelado para la Copa America), ni mencionar a los estadio Venezolanos, y que decir de los Brasileros. Pero es cierto tambien que quedará muchísimo mejor a lo que estaba anteriormente. Sobre lo mencionado, en mi opinión, me agradaría que se construyan o remodelen estadio en Lima y provincias; pero de manera moderna.

Si comparamos la organización de los principales eventos deportivos, nos daremos cuenta que en materia de de infraestructura deportiva relacionada con el fútbol, estamos bastante lejanos, sino veamos las organizaciones de Venezuela y Argentina para dichos campeaonatos.

Aqui algunas de mis propuestas. Particularmente le veo bastante potencial al estadio de San Marcos, es más, pienso que dicho recinto debiera ser el principal escenario para diferentes eventos atléticos. El Nacional no podrá ser sede de competencias atléticas, en cambio San Marcos tiene las condiciones para serlo. Con una gran transformación, interna y externa, moderna y ordenada; se podría contar con un gran escenario para diversas actividades (conciertos, competencias atleticas, futbol porque no, rallys, etc.). Creo que para darle un correcto uso al Nacional, Cristal debiera jugar sus partidos de local ahí (en Alemania por ejemplo el Herta de Berlin utiliza el Estadio Olimpico por ejemplo, e inclusive el Bayern Munich utilizó el Olimpico de Munich por varios años hasta la construccion del Allianz Arena) opino que Lima ya no aguanta un estadio más. Matute lo veo muy limitado, salvo una remodelacion íntegra a su actual estadio (nada parecida a lo que propone Ortiz de Zevallos, sino reubicar el estadio al centro de la manzana donde está actualmente). El Monumental será el primer beneficiado con la ampliación de la Av. Javier Prado. El Migual Grau del Callao, en mi opinión tambien debiera ser remodelado integramente para ser inclusive sede de eventos no deportivos (conciertos de salsa con gran cantidad de espectadores).

En provincia veo bastante potencial en Arequipa y Huancayo. El estadio de la Unsa debeira ser el principal escenario del sur, al igual que San Marcos posee las condicioens para serlo al igual que el escenario Huancaino. Ambos pueden ser remodelados, para competencias atleticas pues poseen espacio para pistas atleticas oficiales y gran capacidad de espectadores. Sería bueno una remodelacion verdadera/mooderna a dicho recinto, nada comparado a lo que planea hacer la municipalidad de Huancayo al poner las tores de iluminacion al estadio.

Bueno ese fue mi comentario, algo extenso pero a la vez expresa mi opinión.


----------



## fundicionurbano

expectaculares los 2 estadios


----------



## Victor23peru

wowowow ke espectaculo ^^


----------



## lobusmarino

Inyector said:


> Aqui un comentario personal. Viendo las remodelaciones/construcciones de estadios que se vienen dando (o dieron) en algunos países de la región (ni mencionar Europa), es notoria la gran desventaja que tenemos en cuanto a modernidad de este tipo de recintos.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que el Nacional viene siendo remodelado/transformado en mi opinión es un estadio bastante convencional. No se compara al Nacional de Chile (recientemente remodelado), mucho menos al estadio Ciudad de La Plata (remodelado para la Copa America), ni mencionar a los estadio Venezolanos, y que decir de los Brasileros. Pero es cierto tambien que quedará muchísimo mejor a lo que estaba anteriormente. Sobre lo mencionado, en mi opinión, me agradaría que se construyan o remodelen estadio en Lima y provincias; pero de manera moderna.
> 
> Si comparamos la organización de los principales eventos deportivos, nos daremos cuenta que en materia de de infraestructura deportiva relacionada con el fútbol, estamos bastante lejanos, sino veamos las organizaciones de Venezuela y Argentina para dichos campeaonatos.
> 
> Aqui algunas de mis propuestas. Particularmente le veo bastante potencial al estadio de San Marcos, es más, pienso que dicho recinto debiera ser el principal escenario para diferentes eventos atléticos. El Nacional no podrá ser sede de competencias atléticas, en cambio San Marcos tiene las condiciones para serlo. Con una gran transformación, interna y externa, moderna y ordenada; se podría contar con un gran escenario para diversas actividades (conciertos, competencias atleticas, futbol porque no, rallys, etc.). Creo que para darle un correcto uso al Nacional, Cristal debiera jugar sus partidos de local ahí (en Alemania por ejemplo el Herta de Berlin utiliza el Estadio Olimpico por ejemplo, e inclusive el Bayern Munich utilizó el Olimpico de Munich por varios años hasta la construccion del Allianz Arena) opino que Lima ya no aguanta un estadio más. Matute lo veo muy limitado, salvo una remodelacion íntegra a su actual estadio (nada parecida a lo que propone Ortiz de Zevallos, sino reubicar el estadio al centro de la manzana donde está actualmente). El Monumental será el primer beneficiado con la ampliación de la Av. Javier Prado. El Migual Grau del Callao, en mi opinión tambien debiera ser remodelado integramente para ser inclusive sede de eventos no deportivos (conciertos de salsa con gran cantidad de espectadores).
> 
> En provincia veo bastante potencial en Arequipa y Huancayo. El estadio de la Unsa debeira ser el principal escenario del sur, al igual que San Marcos posee las condicioens para serlo al igual que el escenario Huancaino. Ambos pueden ser remodelados, para competencias atleticas pues poseen espacio para pistas atleticas oficiales y gran capacidad de espectadores. Sería bueno una remodelacion verdadera/mooderna a dicho recinto, nada comparado a lo que planea hacer la municipalidad de Huancayo al poner las tores de iluminacion al estadio.
> 
> Bueno ese fue mi comentario, algo extenso pero a la vez expresa mi opinión.


PIENSO = Q TU.
Es muy buena las intenciones de mejorar los estadios del perú, pero solo es eso"mejorar",..creo q mejor sería planificar hacia el futuro y para el deporte en colectivo. 
Por otro lado el deseo de ver estadios íntegramente para el futbol, eso le compete exclusivamente a los clubes. hay la mala costumbre q se utilice estadios del IPD. Es el momento d q los clubes en colectivo fortalezcan sus bases y encaminen las mejores volntades


----------



## Massilia10

*Lo que dejó McCartney: Universitario jugará contra Cobresol en un potrero *

El concierto del ex Beatle no solo dejó 100 mil dólares de ingresos en las arcas de Universitario, también dejó la cancha en pésimo estado y hoy la ‘U’ deberá jugar ahí contra el Cobresol. ¿Se podrá hacer buen fútbol?

Para que Paul McCartney ofreciera el show de primer nivel, los organizadores montaron un escenario espectacular y sus fanáticos, los más pudientes claro, lograron verlo de cerca, en el mismo césped.

*Es así que miles de personas pisaron el césped, arrojaron vasos de cerveza y colillas de cigarro.* Solo basta con ver la fortografía para darse cuenta en qué condiciones jugará Universitario ante Cobresol.

Muchos hinchas se preguntan ¿Por qué no se programó el partido en el Miguel Grau?, si en ese estadio demostraron que juegan mejor y va mucha más gente que al Monumental. Por lo menos hubieran jugado en el Callao hasta que arreglen la cancha de Ate. Decisiones de los dirigentes. 

http://www.libero.pe/lo-que-dejo-mc...gara-contra-cobresol-en-un-potrero-2011-05-15

No es una sorpresa...hno:


----------



## Oscar10

*WOW que buenas fotos las 2 ultimas. *


----------



## skyperu34

Que buenas fotos del Monumental, impresionante la noche del concierto!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Señores el thread es sobre estadios Peruanos no sobre sus predilecciones hacia o por un equipo en particular.

Continuar con el mismo interés en desviar el tema ocasionará que sus posts se eliminen como spam lo cual reportará en la administraciòn del foro y acá es una falta muy grande el spamm.

Gracias por tomar en cuenta esta advertencia para que luego cuando se los sancione lo tengan claro.


----------



## Xtremizta

*Fotos del Estadio de Huancayo, sacadas del FB de Alianza Lima:










Su pista atlética:










Funcionará su iluminación artificial?:










Las graderías:










Fotos de cuando el estadio ya estaba lleno:










Zona VIP?










Foto de un extremo:










Aca se puede apreciar sus dos niveles y el techado:










Y las populares:



















... Alguien sabe donde esta ubicado el estadio exactamente?, pareciera que un lado da para la ciudad y el otro para las afueras de la misma, lo digo por el paisaje q esta imagen muestra:










Fuera de bromas, no se ve tan mal no? *


----------



## peruanito

Ha mejorado pero aún falta mucho.^^


----------



## lobusmarino

..esas luminarias están operativas, al parecer no verdad?
y q es de su ampliación??


----------



## Xtremizta

*Si, creo q le vendría bien una ampliación, aca se muestra el lado Sur si no me equivoco (q bello cielo! y esas nubes) :










No sé si será el mismo lado del estadio, pero está igual, solo un muro:








*


----------



## BeatlEd

Si terminaran el Estadio de Huancayo facil con esas dos bandejas supera tranquilamente los 50mil espectadores, ahora si lo techan y lo modernizan ya hasta podria servir para que la seleccion juegue algunos partidos de eliminatoria alli. Si Ecuador juega en Guayaquil y Quito, ¿porque nosotros no podriamos jugar en Lima y Arequipa-Huancayo-Cusco?. 

De las tres mencionadas ciudades solo Arequipa y Cusco cumplen actualmente con los estandares de estadio digno para seleccion, pero si al de Huancayo le hacen las mejoras antes mencionadas pues sin duda seria el segundo fortin de la blanquirroja.. ¿no creen?

¿El estadio de huancayo es del IPD?¿A que altura se encuentra Huancayo?

Saludos


----------



## sotlab

Huancayo, aproximadamente 3250 msnm. ¿Qué la norma no era 3000, a menos que sea la capital del país? Evidentemente esa norma fue hecha para el Perú. Si el estadio de Huancayo se completara, se parecía un poco al Hernando Siles... Bueno, algo.


----------



## Oscar10

*Lo que me gusto del estadio son sus palcos jaja.*

:jk:


----------



## guillermochs

Que buena noticia para CIX, el estadio de Juan Aurich debería de estar ubicado por la carretera a Pimentel y espero que tenga un aforo de 45 000 personas.


----------



## franci.sc.o

Oscar10 said:


> *Muy buenas fotos, espectaculo Monumental. :banana:*


por cosas como esas se maltrata el pasto! y la U con esos 8 millones que recibio por alquilar la cancha no hace nada!

se necesita una arena en lima.


----------



## franci.sc.o

Massilia10 said:


> *Lo que dejó McCartney: Universitario jugará contra Cobresol en un potrero *
> 
> El concierto del ex Beatle no solo dejó 100 mil dólares de ingresos en las arcas de Universitario, también dejó la cancha en pésimo estado y hoy la ‘U’ deberá jugar ahí contra el Cobresol. ¿Se podrá hacer buen fútbol?
> 
> Para que Paul McCartney ofreciera el show de primer nivel, los organizadores montaron un escenario espectacular y sus fanáticos, los más pudientes claro, lograron verlo de cerca, en el mismo césped.
> 
> *Es así que miles de personas pisaron el césped, arrojaron vasos de cerveza y colillas de cigarro.* Solo basta con ver la fortografía para darse cuenta en qué condiciones jugará Universitario ante Cobresol.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos hinchas se preguntan ¿Por qué no se programó el partido en el Miguel Grau?, si en ese estadio demostraron que juegan mejor y va mucha más gente que al Monumental. Por lo menos hubieran jugado en el Callao hasta que arreglen la cancha de Ate. Decisiones de los dirigentes.
> 
> http://www.libero.pe/lo-que-dejo-mc...gara-contra-cobresol-en-un-potrero-2011-05-15
> 
> No es una sorpresa...hno:




espera..... 100 000 dolares nada mas? se sabe que la U da pena en estos momentos(sueldos atrasados, deudas millonarias, etc) y alquila su estadio por 100 000 dolares? clarito lei en varios medios que a la U le desembolsaron 8 millones!


----------



## fundicionurbano

wow como se sube la gente al techo


----------



## Massilia10

franci.sc.o said:


> espera..... 100 000 dolares nada mas? se sabe que la U da pena en estos momentos(sueldos atrasados, deudas millonarias, etc) y alquila su estadio por 100 000 dolares? clarito lei en varios medios que a la U le desembolsaron 8 millones!


Yo lei que el concierto de McCartney recaudo 8 millones de dollares...pero la U recibio 100 000 para alquilar el Monumental, osea solo un 1,25% del total...muy poco. hno:


----------



## Oscar10

franci.sc.o said:


> espera..... 100 000 dolares nada mas? se sabe que la U da pena en estos momentos(sueldos atrasados, deudas millonarias, etc) y alquila su estadio por 100 000 dolares? clarito lei en varios medios que a la U le desembolsaron 8 millones!


*Las cifras nunca salieron ni van a salir a la luz, son solo especulaciones. Nunca le creas a los diarios deportivos nacionales. :lol:*


----------



## peruanito

Oscar10 said:


> *Las cifras nunca salieron ni van a salir a la luz, son solo especulaciones. Nunca le creas a los diarios deportivos nacionales. :lol:*



Ni en ningun otro diario...

El estadio Huancayo esta ubicado en el barrio de Ocopilla, Casi centrico, en zona comercial. Por cierto lo ultimo era que la ilumincaion estaria para fines de abril y hasta ahora nada.


----------



## tren_lima

Lo malo de ese estadio es que la misma gente perjudica a su equipo local, al preferir los techos de las casas que las tribunas, deberian aumentar el tamaño de las paredes de sur y norte.


----------



## franci.sc.o

Massilia10 said:


> Yo lei que el concierto de McCartney recaudo 8 millones de dollares...pero la U recibio 100 000 para alquilar el Monumental, osea solo un 1,25% del total...muy poco. hno:


esa plata la hacen facil vendiendo unas 10 entradas de oriente! 1.25%? 
ahora dudo de los 8 millones 'recaudados' por la U.....


----------



## kikethegreat

franci.sc.o said:


> esa plata la hacen facil vendiendo unas 10 entradas de oriente! 1.25%?
> ahora dudo de los 8 millones 'recaudados' por la U.....


Ya pues choche, es obvio que el dinero recaudado 8 mlls US. es para el empresario que trajo a mccartney que es jorge Ferrand, la u nunca organizo el evento solo brindo el alquiler del estadio, que segun los organizadores y no de los medios es de 100 mil dolares por el alquiler. y creo que es un buen dinero de ninguna manera es poco.


----------



## franci.sc.o

en un clasico en el monumental recaudas un minimo de 500 000 soles! ahi las populares no bajan de 15 soles, oriente de 25 y occidente de 40 o 50. tomando en cuenta el promedio de 30 soles multiplicado por 20 000 personas que acuden al estadio alli nomas tienes 600 000 soles!

es por eso qe veo 100 000 muy poco dinero ya que aparte de no pasar de los 300 000 soles cosa que se recauda en un U-SC te destruyen el pasto y te lo dejan como cancha de parque zonal!


----------



## Oscar10

*Esto ya parece el thread del Monumental.*

_'Dos cláusulas de confidencialidad en los contratos que se suscribieron para la realización del recital, impiden que sean de conocimiento público los pagos al ex Beatle así como el porcentaje que le corresponde al club Universitario de Deportes.'_

http://elcomercio.pe/espectaculos/756563/noticia-paul-mccartney-cifras-concierto-mas-caro-hecho-peru


----------



## Xtremizta

*Proyecto en Ica: Chincha United For Soccer

No es exactamente un estadio, pero creo q va a aca:*


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *Muy buenas fotos, espectaculo Monumental. :banana:*


mas tomas


----------



## chikobestia

Buenasas estas ultimas fotos, fue también en el concierto de McCartney?


----------



## sotlab

Ah, buenazo... De hecho es el concierto de Paul. La pregunta es cuándo volverán a hacer un espectáculo en el mismo estadio.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Según lo que leì, Ferrand tiene planes de hacer 3 conciertos más en el Monumental. Ojalà que para la próxima nomás protejan la cancha.


----------



## <Gustav>

EDIT


----------



## franci.sc.o

mas del monumental

http://elcomercio.pe/deportes/76103...concierto-mccartney-cancha-monumental-da-pena

osea que la U recibe 120 000 dolares, alquila el grau,juega sus partidos contra cobresol y union comercio de local en un campo en pesimas condiciones....

mejor que ese estadio se convierta en una ARENA!


----------



## loqueandome

Massilia10 said:


> Yo lei que el concierto de McCartney recaudo 8 millones de dollares...pero la U recibio 100 000 para alquilar el Monumental, osea solo un 1,25% del total...muy poco. hno:



el alquiler es alquiler y nada mas,no tiene nada que ver con porcentajes de ingresos de algun espectaculo ni nada de eso,asi el empresrio recaude 100 millones de dolares,busca alquilar un local,no busca compartir ganacias o pocentajes,eso es en todas partes del mundo...como detalle el san marcos el alquiler cuesta entre 30-40 mil cocos,la explanaa del monumental entre 20-30 mil etc,eso lo lei en un portal de conciertos peru hace varios meses.


----------



## loqueandome

franci.sc.o said:


> en un clasico en el monumental recaudas un minimo de 500 000 soles! ahi las populares no bajan de 15 soles, oriente de 25 y occidente de 40 o 50. tomando en cuenta el promedio de 30 soles multiplicado por 20 000 personas que acuden al estadio alli nomas tienes 600 000 soles!
> 
> es por eso qe veo 100 000 muy poco dinero ya que aparte de no pasar de los 300 000 soles cosa que se recauda en un U-SC te destruyen el pasto y te lo dejan como cancha de parque zonal!


existen mecanismos para proteger el´pasto,es como una especie de tapizon de color cemento,eso pasaba por ejemplo cuando alquilaban el nacional antes de su remoelacion y el pasto queda com si nada hubiera pasado,por eso nadie se quejo despues de varios conciertos(rem,oasis,kiss,iron miden,jonas brothers,et,etc,etc)no entiendo porque no usaron esa proteccion en el monumental.


----------



## loqueandome

hcastgu said:


> Una del Estadio de Puno con su pista atlética


corren como en sus años de NIÑEZ donde se corria a 6 carriles....SRES,EN EL MUNDO YA NADIE HACE 6 CARRILES PARA LOS ESTADIOS HACE AÑOS....HACE MUCHOTIEMPO,QUE SON 8 CARRILES!!!!


----------



## lobusmarino

BIEN CON EL PROYECTO DE CHINCHA!! ..ERA HACE RATO ESE PROYECTO, ICA CREO Q YA MERECE UN ESTADIO MODERNO


----------



## Xtremizta

loqueandome said:


> corren como en sus años de NIÑEZ donde se corria a 6 carriles....SRES,EN EL MUNDO YA NADIE HACE 6 CARRILES PARA LOS ESTADIOS HACE AÑOS....HACE MUCHOTIEMPO,QUE SON 8 CARRILES!!!!


DE HECHO CREO Q SON DE 10 CARRILES.... NO SE DONDE ME PARECIÓ VER ESTADIOS CON ESE NUMERO DE CARRILES.


----------



## invasorzim

Xtremizta said:


> DE HECHO CREO Q SON DE 10 CARRILES.... NO SE DONDE ME PARECIÓ VER ESTADIOS CON ESE NUMERO DE CARRILES.


Oficialmente son de 8 carriles. Si hay estadios donde hay hasta 10 carriles, pero creo que sólo son los de las últimas olimpiadas.


----------



## Indochine

Xtremizta said:


> DE HECHO CREO Q SON DE 10 CARRILES.... NO SE DONDE ME PARECIÓ VER ESTADIOS CON ESE NUMERO DE CARRILES.


10 carriles el estadio olimpico de barcelona(barcelona92) pero se usa 8 oficialmente.
el estadio de san marcos le caben perfectamente hasta 10 carriles.


----------



## Xtremizta

osea q un 10 no se puede usar en alguna competicion oficial? de todos modos gracias por el dato.


----------



## Oscar10

*Para la tranquilidad y alegría de muchos, se inicio el mantenimiento del campo principal del Monumental.*


----------



## Xtremizta

para arreglar ese cesped solo es necesario regarlo? :S


----------



## chikobestia

Les costará cerca de 30,000 dólares, para lo que vive el club, un derroche de dinero.


----------



## lobusmarino

A OPINIÓN PERSONAL CREO Q EL MONUMENTAL NECESITA UN TECHO , PERO PARA MANTENER FRESCO Y HÚMEDO EL CESPED.. NO CREEN?


----------



## lobusmarino

hace algun tiempo atras se posteó el futuro estadio de SULLANA :


















En el centro de convenciones he podido apreciar la maqueta del Nuevo Estadio de Sullana, me parece increíble el diseño, los colores, la distribución de las tribunas respecto al coliseo, como dicen los chicos esta chévere, espero que la realidad sea igual a la ficción o en todo caso la supere, ahora si la obra la están ejecutando las mismas empresas que hacen los puentes, los centro de convenciones, las carreteras y otras obras que dejan mucho que desear en Sullana dudo mucho que se vea así de increíble el estadio, espero equivocarme y poder disfrutar un buen partido de futbol.

FUENTE


----------



## lobusmarino

BUENO ME DISCULPAN POR EL TAMAÑO, PERO ES MEJOR VERLO EN MEJOR RESOLUCIÓN

..HAY UN LIO TREMENDO LOS HINCHAS DE ALIANZA ATLÉTICO ESTAN EN PROTESTA POR LAS CALLES LO VI EN CANAL 7 HACE 3 DIAS

esta es parte construida









DATOS PARA RECORDAR:

La obra “Ampliación y Mejoramiento de Estadio Campeones del 36 Sullana- Piura I Etapa”, cuyo monto fue S/.8´173,780.02, y se inicio el 23 de noviembre de 2009, la cual debió culminar el 22 de marzo de 2010, habiéndose ejecutado solo el 57.60% de avance físico de dicha obra, cuyo valor real en dinero de ese avance es S/.4¨708,381.52, sin embargo, se ha pagado S/.8,083,518.21, por tanto, se ha cancelado en demasía S/. 3¨375,136.69.

Es preciso indicar que el monto restante por dicha obra a la empresa ejecutora “Consorcio Sol del Norte” seria S/. 90,261.81; pero dicha empresa tiene penalidades por no haber culminado la obra en los plazos establecidos fijados que era de 120 días calendario, multa que asciende a S/. 817,370.00, correspondiente al 10% del total de la obra. Según el acta de constatación física e inventario suscrita con fecha 19/11/2010 Ante esta situación Tribunal de Arbitraje tendrá que ordenar el peritaje correspondiente para saber sí la obra debe terminarse o si es necesario la demolición de la misma lo que resultaría un nuevo gasto a la comuna chirense.

fuente


----------



## fundicionurbano

interesante lo del estadio de sullana


----------



## Massilia10

loqueandome said:


> el alquiler es alquiler y nada mas,no tiene nada que ver con porcentajes de ingresos de algun espectaculo ni nada de eso,asi el empresrio recaude 100 millones de dolares,busca alquilar un local,no busca compartir ganacias o pocentajes,eso es en todas partes del mundo...como detalle el san marcos el alquiler cuesta entre 30-40 mil cocos,la explanaa del monumental entre 20-30 mil etc,eso lo lei en un portal de conciertos peru hace varios meses.


Creo que no me entendiste, decia simplemente que la plata que recibio la U representa solo 1.5% de los ingresos totales, porque el alquiler me parece muy bajo.
Y bueno, para mi, este famoso concierto fue un muy buen negocio para todo el mundo...menos para la U...
Algo que no me sorprende, conociendo el "talento" de los actuales dirigentes. 

Por otro lado, lo de Sullana es lamentable...y pensar que ya se gasto todo el presupuesto, pero no hay estadio...hno:


----------



## MicroX

Construyen estadios para equipos que van a descender. Je.
Primero fue el Sport Áncash y ahora el Sullana


----------



## jocho

MicroX said:


> Construyen estadios para equipos que van a descender. Je.
> Primero fue el Sport Áncash y ahora el Sullana


No olvides el nuevo de Chimbote y el de Matucana :bash:


----------



## Xtremizta

jocho said:


> No olvides el nuevo de Chimbote y el de Matucana :bash:


pero veanlo del lado positivo.... la segunda va tomando "respeto" con sus estadios.


----------



## sotlab

Sí, lo importante es que hayan buenos estadios... Además, si se jugara esa copa Presidente de la República, ya no estarían en un potrero cuando se enfrenten a equipos de segunda y de provincia.


----------



## Oscar10

*Campo principal - Estadio Monumental*

*El agua es fundamental para recuperar el verde.*









*Abono*




























*Aproximadamente en 2 semanas, estará listo el campo de juego.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Dos semanas??? Pero se supone que el 10 de junio comienza la Libertadores sub-20 en esa cancha.


----------



## peruanito

Jean_Pierre said:


> Dos semanas??? Pero se supone que el 10 de junio comienza la Libertadores sub-20 en esa cancha.


MMM creo que hay mas de 15 días , asi que tranquilo.
}
Por otro lado lamentable lo del estadio de sullana, esa obra tiene más de un año de retraso, inconcluso con sumas exorbitantes, seguramente licitado bajo la mesa, lo más seguro es que no se recupere ese dinero.

Lo mismo que en Tacna con el JOe gutierrez de gregorio albarracin


----------



## olivense1085

Inyector said:


> Aqui un comentario personal. Viendo las remodelaciones/construcciones de estadios que se vienen dando (o dieron) en algunos países de la región (ni mencionar Europa), es notoria la gran desventaja que tenemos en cuanto a modernidad de este tipo de recintos.
> 
> *Si bien es cierto que el Nacional viene siendo remodelado/transformado en mi opinión es un estadio bastante convencional. No se compara al Nacional de Chile (recientemente remodelado), mucho menos al estadio Ciudad de La Plata (remodelado para la Copa America), ni mencionar a los estadio Venezolanos, y que decir de los Brasileros.* Pero es cierto tambien que quedará muchísimo mejor a lo que estaba anteriormente. Sobre lo mencionado, en mi opinión, me agradaría que se construyan o remodelen estadio en Lima y provincias; pero de manera moderna.
> 
> Si comparamos la organización de los principales eventos deportivos, nos daremos cuenta que en materia de de infraestructura deportiva relacionada con el fútbol, estamos bastante lejanos, sino veamos las organizaciones de Venezuela y Argentina para dichos campeaonatos.
> 
> Aqui algunas de mis propuestas. Particularmente le veo bastante potencial al estadio de San Marcos, es más, pienso que dicho recinto debiera ser el principal escenario para diferentes eventos atléticos. El Nacional no podrá ser sede de competencias atléticas, en cambio San Marcos tiene las condiciones para serlo. Con una gran transformación, interna y externa, moderna y ordenada; se podría contar con un gran escenario para diversas actividades (conciertos, competencias atleticas, futbol porque no, rallys, etc.). Creo que para darle un correcto uso al Nacional, Cristal debiera jugar sus partidos de local ahí (en Alemania por ejemplo el Herta de Berlin utiliza el Estadio Olimpico por ejemplo, e inclusive el Bayern Munich utilizó el Olimpico de Munich por varios años hasta la construccion del Allianz Arena) opino que Lima ya no aguanta un estadio más. Matute lo veo muy limitado, salvo una remodelacion íntegra a su actual estadio (nada parecida a lo que propone Ortiz de Zevallos, sino reubicar el estadio al centro de la manzana donde está actualmente). El Monumental será el primer beneficiado con la ampliación de la Av. Javier Prado. El Migual Grau del Callao, en mi opinión tambien debiera ser remodelado integramente para ser inclusive sede de eventos no deportivos (conciertos de salsa con gran cantidad de espectadores).
> 
> En provincia veo bastante potencial en Arequipa y Huancayo. El estadio de la Unsa debeira ser el principal escenario del sur, al igual que San Marcos posee las condicioens para serlo al igual que el escenario Huancaino. Ambos pueden ser remodelados, para competencias atleticas pues poseen espacio para pistas atleticas oficiales y gran capacidad de espectadores. Sería bueno una remodelacion verdadera/mooderna a dicho recinto, nada comparado a lo que planea hacer la municipalidad de Huancayo al poner las tores de iluminacion al estadio.
> 
> Bueno ese fue mi comentario, algo extenso pero a la vez expresa mi opinión.


Convencional? y en que sentido ... porque no veo a los estadios venezolanos, el de la plata y el nacional de chile con mejor diseño e imponencia que el nacional mmm no se si en modernidad pero al menos creo que la mayoria lo ve asi


----------



## kikethegreat

olivense1085 said:


> Convencional? y en que sentido ... porque no veo a los estadios venezolanos, el de la plata y el nacional de chile con mejor diseño e imponencia que el nacional mmm no se si en modernidad pero al menos creo que la mayoria lo ve asi


Pienso igual que tu, quiza en de La Plata (y eso) pero en Nacional de Chile no lo creo solo le hicieron algunos cambios (asientos, pista, camerinos, pantalla, palcos para periodistas) en cambio el nuestro es una remodelacion casi total, es como si hubieran construido uno nuevo y con lo ultimo en tecnologia.


----------



## olivense1085

kikethegreat said:


> Pienso igual que tu, quiza en de La Plata (y eso) pero en Nacional de Chile no lo creo solo le hicieron algunos cambios (asientos, pista, camerinos, pantalla, palcos para periodistas) en cambio el nuestro es una remodelacion casi total, es como si hubieran construido uno nuevo y con lo ultimo en tecnologia.


El de la plata lo unico sostificado es su campo de juego que puede entrar y salir del estadio (lo que escuche) el resto mmm el nacional le gana, inclusive el de la plata tiene una contaminacion visual en su techo algo que el nacional no lo tiene.


----------



## sotlab

Hoy se juega el Torneo Intermedio con clubes de varias categorías. Están presentables nuestros estadios, no sólo los de primera... Me hacía recordar la envidia con que miraba a los estadios de Colombia a finales de los 90' y ahora, a pesar de que aún nos falta mucho, podemos decir que en menos de una década sí hemos avanzado en ese aspecto.

Ojalá tomen fotos al partido de la "U" con el Áncash en el Rosas Pampas.


----------



## Nazoter

vieron el partido del alianza con el galvez??? el estadio de chimbote tenia pantalla ????? ----q bueno x ese estadio.. solo le falta butacas y volver al pasto natural


----------



## tren_lima

Que verguenza, en estos momentos se ha ido la energia electrica en el Rosas Pampa, siendo casi reciente el remodelado, 12 millones de dolares y se les malogra las luces ..... y coincidentemente la U esta jugando ahi :lol:


----------



## peruanito

Nazoter said:


> vieron el partido del alianza con el galvez??? el estadio de chimbote tenia pantalla ????? ----q bueno x ese estadio.. solo le falta butacas y volver al pasto natural


Lo de la pantalla en chimbote es desde que instalaron las luminarias, se instalo Marcador electronico y pantalla gigante.



tren_lima said:


> Que verguenza, en estos momentos se ha ido la energia electrica en el Rosas Pampa, siendo casi reciente el remodelado, 12 millones de dolares y se les malogra las luces ..... y coincidentemente la U esta jugando ahi :lol:


Creo que más por fallas fue para enfriar el partido La U se venia encima por el empate, luego del apagon el ancash hizo el tercero y aseguro el partido.


----------



## Broncano

Hola amigos, Tengo mucho tiempo siguiendo este foro, pero nunca había posteado nada.

Los dejo con el estadio Julio Montjoy de Surco, remodelado hace unos cinco años por el Municipio de ese distrito


----------



## Broncano

Más imágenes del Julio Montjoy, ubicado a tres cuadras de la Plaza de Surco y a la espalda del Colegio Champagnat


----------



## Broncano

Una foto más y la ubicación del estadio


----------



## Xtremizta

gracias.


----------



## Xtremizta

*encontre dos fotos en el Fb de Alianza Lima, donde se ven el marcador electrónico y su pantalla:










De esa jugada sale el golazo de Gonzales:








*


----------



## peruanito

buenas fotos


----------



## Oscar10

*Bonito estadio el Rosas Pampa, muy buena infraestructura. Lo unico que no cambió para bien fue el campo de juego, una reverenda &$#$&*


----------



## sotlab

Qué bonito estadio... Si tuviera butacas o al menos le pasaran pintura a las tribunas, quedaría bien.

¡Buenas fotos!


----------



## Inyector

olivense1085 said:


> Convencional? y en que sentido ... porque no veo a los estadios venezolanos, el de la plata y el nacional de chile con mejor diseño e imponencia que el nacional mmm no se si en modernidad pero al menos creo que la mayoria lo ve asi


Te parece imponente el estadio Nacional???. A mi no, por ejemplo sí me parece imponente el Monumnetal de la U, de la UNSA. el Max Austin.

En mi opinión se hizo una remodelación intentando no perder el sentido que sea un espacio polideportivo (por algo debía de ser el principal escenario del país), sin embargo no se logró.


----------



## Broncano

En mi opinión el Estadio Nacional ha sido remodelado más no reconstruido como dicen algunos (incluso Woodman)

La estructura de tribunas es la misma, lo que se ha hecho es agregar los palcos y el techo y claro, modernizar las instalaciones dentro del estadio.

En ese sentido, sigue siendo un estadio solo de mediana capacidad si tomamos como referencia los demás estadios de mayor capacidad en Sudamérica, (Maracaná: 82,000; Monumental de la U: 80,000; Morumbi: 67,000; River: 65,000; Centenario: 65,000; Isidro Romero de Guayaquil: 60,000; Barranquilla: 55,000, etc...)


----------



## Broncano

Estadio Muncipal de La Molina


----------



## Broncano

Una más de La Molina


----------



## sotlab

Ah, su madre... Qué tal cancha... Parece Nueva Zelanda o esos campos de entretenamiento de play station... Jaja.


----------



## Xtremizta

muchas gracias Broncano, te pasaste!


----------



## Oscar10

*El campo del Estadio Monumental quedó listo para la Copa Libertadores 2010 sub-20.*


----------



## romanito

Quedo buena la grama del monumental peruano.


----------



## Xtremizta

quedó de lujo.


----------



## Broncano

Fantástico.


----------



## El Vecino323

Excenlente, ojalá el de Matute tambien este asi para la copa.


----------



## Broncano

Fotos de hoy, con solcito


----------



## Broncano




----------



## Broncano

También tomé un videito

http://vimeo.com/24851470


----------



## RoVi

^^ 
24851470

ha quedado muy bien


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buen video, gracias por compartirlo. Ojala que este viernes haya buen futbol con los chicos de las sub20.*


----------



## Xtremizta

Oscar10 said:


> *El campo del Estadio Monumental quedó listo para la Copa Libertadores 2010 sub-20.*


q son esas cosas grises? paneles Led? =/ no verdad?


----------



## tren_lima

NO, son los soportes para las PUBLICIDADES ESTATICAS que usa la U.


----------



## Oscar10

Xtremizta said:


> q son esas cosas grises? paneles Led? =/ no verdad?


*Es la publicidad estática que siempre se ha usado en el monumental, tienen la costumbre de cubrirlas cuando no hay partidos. Si fuera publicidad LED hace rato lo hubiera posteado aquí.*


----------



## Xtremizta

Oscar10 said:


> *Es la publicidad estática que siempre se ha usado en el monumental, tienen la costumbre de cubrirlas cuando no hay partidos. Si fuera publicidad LED hace rato lo hubiera posteado aquí.*


si por eso se me hacía raro... pero la cancha quedo muy buena


----------



## chikobestia

Osea no hay novedad de esa promesa electorera de poner los leds publicitarios alrededor de la cancha ni la pantalla gigante? no hay ninguna fecha ni nada concreto aun?



Oscar10 said:


> *Es la publicidad estática que siempre se ha usado en el monumental, tienen la costumbre de cubrirlas cuando no hay partidos. Si fuera publicidad LED hace rato lo hubiera posteado aquí.*


----------



## Broncano

Pachequito está demasiado preocupado por pagar sueldos, ya vendrán los paneles luego. 
El estadio también pide a gritos una pantalla gigante decente en reemplazo del 
tablero de gimnasio de secundaria que está sobre la tribuna Norte

Unas fotitos más para este fin de semana

Estadio Municipal de Lurín
La cancha se viene usando desde 1948.
Las tribunas son de hace unas 3 décadas.
Capacidad Aproximada: 2,100 espectadores


----------



## Oscar10

chikobestia said:


> Osea no hay novedad de esa promesa electorera de poner los leds publicitarios alrededor de la cancha ni la pantalla gigante? no hay ninguna fecha ni nada concreto aun?


*Está claro que el club tiene otras prioridades, por ejemplo ahora el club está al día con los pagos, seria algo loco gastar el dinero en cosas secundarias que poco o nada aportan al futbol.

Sera en su momento la llegada de publicidad LED.*


----------



## chikobestia

bahh, osea todo quedo en promesas por ahora, ojalá Pacheco cumpla con tantas promesas con las que inició su campaña.

Será en su momento



Oscar10 said:


> *Está claro que el club tiene otras prioridades, por ejemplo ahora el club está al día con los pagos, seria algo loco gastar el dinero en cosas secundarias que poco o nada aportan al futbol.
> 
> Sera en su momento la llegada de publicidad LED.*


----------



## PsV_1710

Fotos de Hoy, todo listo para el inicio de la Copa Libertadores Sub 20 en el Monumental




















Pd: en la transmicion de CMD de la previa del Nacional vs Libertad se veia a los jugadores de ambos equipos impresionados con el Monumental, tomaban fotos a todo, y estaban anonadados, luego se le pregunto a un jugador de Libertad sus impresiones de la cancha y dijo "espectacular, una belleza la cancha y el estadio impresionante", un orgullo el Monumental, nos deja bien parados a nivel internacional ya que la transmicion de CMD se transmite a todo Sudamerica


----------



## MicroX

FIFA said:


> the width of the seat is critical for spectator comfort. it may be financially beneficial to maximise the number of spectators in a seating area but this may compromise safety and is grossly irresponsible. it may also reduce long-term attendance. *an absolute minimum width should be 45cm while a recommended minimum is 50cm*. in many countries, spectators dress in bulky clothing and this should be accounted for. *ViP and VViP seats should have a minimum width of 60cm and a superior comfort level*. arm rests should be included in the seat design.


El minimo que exige FIFA es 45 cm pero recomienda 50 cm


----------



## peruanito

Buen dato entonces podemos ir subiendo la cantidad de espectadores de nuestros estadios.


----------



## peruanito

Este estadio tiene las 4 tribunas, no logre entrar, ademas cuenta con piscina olimpica, es uno de los mejores estadios dentro de la provincia de huancayo.


----------



## Dkrilim

Por lo que se ve en las fotos .........no lo parece...!!


----------



## loganmsc

Dkrilim said:


> Por lo que se ve en las fotos .........no lo parece...!!


Faltan mas fotos,no seas malintencionado


----------



## kokofett

Parece sorna eso de uno de los mejores estadios.


----------



## Broncano

"uno de los mejores estadios de la provincia" dijo el amigo peruanito.


----------



## peruanito

^^ En Huancayo despues del estadio Huancayo, el Estadio CAstilla en el tambo, luego esta este estadio Luis Abad En Sapallanga, Luego el estadio de Coto Coto en Chilca, el Resto son solo campos de futbol.


----------



## peruanito

*Heraclio Tapia Huanuco*


----------



## peruanito

*Estadio Joel Gutierrez Tacna*


----------



## chikobestia

Bacan el estadio de Tacna, sobre el Heraclio Tapia sin duda es el color del equipo pero en otro color creo que quedaría mejor.


----------



## Dkrilim

kokofett said:


> Parece sorna eso de uno de los mejores estadios.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sotlab

Qué bacán se ven los estadios cuando los pintan...  Ese Joel Guitérrez se ve mejor que el Basadre (a pesar de la tribuna de oriente que tiene este último)


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm el de tacna me gusto mucho mas mmm hasta tiene mejores butacas que el estadio nacional mmm


----------



## El Vecino323

El estadio de Huánuco a quedado muy bien y el Joe Guetiérrez tambien, aunque la cuarta foto es del basadre.


----------



## peruanito

El Vecino323 said:


> El estadio de Huánuco a quedado muy bien y el Joe Guetiérrez tambien, aunque la cuarta foto es del basadre.


El ingreso es similar pero la foto es del estadio Albarracino


----------



## ALTIPLANO

peruanito said:


> El ingreso es similar pero la foto es del estadio Albarracino


para nada 
efectivamente la penultima foto es del basadre, compara bien
aunque yo conosco el basadre
y a la primera me di cuenta

por cierto 
el estadio de cono sur o distrito de gregorio albarracin quedo muy bien
con butacas encima

se nota que es el distrito que mas canon recibe...


----------



## peruanito

ALTIPLANO said:


> para nada
> efectivamente la penultima foto es del basadre, compara bien
> aunque yo conosco el basadre
> y a la primera me di cuenta
> 
> por cierto
> el estadio de cono sur o distrito de gregorio albarracin quedo muy bien
> con butacas encima
> 
> se nota que es el distrito que mas canon recibe...


Estas en lo cierto Lucas,perdon altiplano, pero ahora lo corrijo.


----------



## Broncano

Estadio Municipal Iván Elías Moreno en Villa El Salvador

Capacidad aproximada: 6,500 espectadores


----------



## Broncano

Un par más de V.E.S.


----------



## peruanito

Gracias Broncano, hace mucho que buscaba fotos del Ivan Elias Moreno, y no conseguia.

Yo me atreveria a decir que la capacidad es de 8 a 9 mil espectadores.


----------



## El Vecino323

Para saber la capacidades exactas de los estadios la ADFP o la federación deberian mostrar la asistencia y recaudación de todos los partidos, no solo los de primera división. aunque es cierto que los estdio peruanos solo se llenan a un 80% 0 90% (nunca al 100%) cuando hay una final o un partido importante.


----------



## loganmsc

Teniendo un estadio con regular cantidad de expectadores y la liga de villa el salvador juega en un arenal.
Eso solo pasa en nuestro pais.


----------



## sotlab

Ese estadio de VES fue uno de los pocos que tenía cuatro tribunas en Lima antes del boom de construcciones de la Copa América del 2004. Allí juega el Villa del Mar, que le hacía la pelea al Muni en segunda. Ahora dónde andará...

Recuerdo que decían que su cancha no tenía medidas oficiales. Un día fue la "U" a jugar un amistoso, si mal no recuerdo empataron 1-1.


----------



## peruanito

Si no me equivoco en algun momento, el estudiantes de Medicina hizo de local en este estadio.


----------



## El Vecino323

peruanito said:


> Si no me equivoco en algun momento, el estudiantes de Medicina hizo de local en este estadio.


Si fue en el Clausura 2003


----------



## skyperu34

El Joel Gutiérrez de Tacna esta muy bonito! Agradable sorpresa!

Muy buena la panorámica del Heraclio Tapia!


----------



## peruanito

^^ Ya estamos acostumbradosss, a casos como estos.

Cambiando de tema, ahora que inicio la Copa , veo que los estadios Argentinos Aparte del Unico de la plata, no son gran cosa, Vamos bien en ese sentido. Creo que ahi los mejores estadios estan en Buenos Aires. el resto no es nada impresionante como lo fue con los estadios venezolanos


----------



## Sergiomm

Es cierto, los estadior argentinos no son gran cosa... Los unicos que marcan la diferencia son los brasileros... con el resto estamos relativamente igual...


----------



## El Vecino323

Noooo Argentina si tiene buenos estadios, o por lo menos grandes.

Argentina
Monumental (River) - 60 000
Bombonera (Boca) - 49 000
Jose Amalfitani (Velez) - 49 000
Nuevo Gasómetro (San lorenzo) - 44 000
Unico La Plata - 53 000
Tomas Adolfo Ducó - 49 000
El Cilindro (Avellaneda) (Racing) - 51 000
Libertadores de América (Independiente) - 49 000
Entre otros...

En cambio nosotros solo tenemos 5 estadios con capacidad superior a los 40 000 espectadores. Monumental, Nacional, San Marcos, UNSA, Garcilaso de la Vega. Nuestros estadios son bonitos pero algo chicos. Solo con los estadio que mencioné Argentina puede organizar un Mundial...


----------



## peruanito

El Vecino323 said:


> Noooo Argentina si tiene buenos estadios, o por lo menos grandes.
> 
> Argentina
> Monumental (River) - 60 000
> Bombonera (Boca) - 49 000
> Jose Amalfitani (Velez) - 49 000
> Nuevo Gasómetro (San lorenzo) - 44 000
> Unico La Plata - 53 000
> Tomas Adolfo Ducó - 49 000
> El Cilindro (Avellaneda) (Racing) - 51 000
> Libertadores de América (Independiente) - 49 000
> Entre otros...
> 
> En cambio nosotros solo tenemos 5 estadios con capacidad superior a los 40 000 espectadores. Monumental, Nacional, San Marcos, UNSA, Garcilaso de la Vega. Nuestros estadios son bonitos pero algo chicos. Solo con los estadio que mencioné Argentina puede organizar un Mundial...


la Mayoria de esos estadios estan en Buenos Aires, a eso me referia.


----------



## El Vecino323

Aun asi Argentina debe de tener por lo menos 20 estadios aptos como para mundiales. En cambio Chile me parece que apenas tiene 3. Sin duda Perú tiene buenos estadios solo falta levantar un poco el nivel de los equipos a nivel internacional.


----------



## sotlab

La Argentina tiene estadios grandes, pero no aptos para mundiales (no con los requerimientos de hoy)... Haciendo un recuento, ¿cuántos de nuestros estadios superan los 30 000?

Monumental 80 000
San Marcos 67 000
Nacional 47 000
UNSA 45 000
Garcilaso 42 000
Matute 35 000

Los demás son de 25 000, o algo así así. El de Chimbote parece más grande y el de Trujillo deberían completarlo (en qué habrá quedado). No estamos tan mal en capacidad. Hace tiempo leí en El Comercio que en promedio los estadios de primera división del Perú tenían casi tanta capacidad como los de la liga francesa. In-creíble.


----------



## Broncano

peruanito said:


> Gracias Broncano, hace mucho que buscaba fotos del Ivan Elias Moreno, y no conseguia.
> 
> Yo me atreveria a decir que la capacidad es de 8 a 9 mil espectadores.


Normalmente mis cálculos son conservadores. Osea 8 a 9 mil no es descabellado.

Como siempre, la capacidad exacta de los estadios peruanos (salvo un par de excepciones) es un completo misterio


----------



## Xtremizta

Cierto


----------



## El Vecino323

Broncano said:


> Normalmente mis cálculos son conservadores. Osea 8 a 9 mil no es descabellado.
> 
> Como siempre, la capacidad exacta de los estadios peruanos (salvo un par de excepciones) es un completo misterio


El estadio de VES lo veo medio San Martín, yo diría que maximo entran 7 mil


----------



## El Vecino323

El Estadio Julio Lores Colán de Huaral que desde que descendio el Unión Hural a su liga de origen practicamente ha quedado en el olvido. Tiene 4 tribunas pequeñas y su capacidad 4,312 espectadores, creo que es la mas confiable porque sale la capacidad por tribuna:

Norte y Sur: 1,650 
Oriente: 1,176
Occidente: 1,270
Palco: 216


----------



## sotlab

Esa cancha siempre ha sido una vergüenza y mucho más por pertenecerle a Huaral, hermoso lugar, de buenos campos.


----------



## uspaorkoo

El Vecino323 said:


> Noooo Argentina si tiene buenos estadios, o por lo menos grandes.
> 
> Argentina
> Monumental (River) - 60 000
> Bombonera (Boca) - 49 000
> Jose Amalfitani (Velez) - 49 000
> Nuevo Gasómetro (San lorenzo) - 44 000
> Unico La Plata - 53 000
> Tomas Adolfo Ducó - 49 000
> El Cilindro (Avellaneda) (Racing) - 51 000
> Libertadores de América (Independiente) - 49 000
> Entre otros...
> 
> En cambio nosotros solo tenemos 5 estadios con capacidad superior a los 40 000 espectadores. Monumental, Nacional, San Marcos, UNSA, Garcilaso de la Vega. Nuestros estadios son bonitos pero algo chicos. Solo con los estadio que mencioné Argentina puede organizar un Mundial...


El que sean grandes no quiere decir necesariamente que son BUENOS, ahora, con esto no digo que sean malos los estadios Argentinos, pero como se dijo aqui, yo diria que para ser Argentina pues NO SON LA GRAN COSA, sin ir muy lejos los estadios que Venezuela presento en la copa America que organizo se los llevan de encuentro.

Y no solo lo digo yo, veo que en bastantes foros se habla mucho de lo simples que son los estadios argentinos.


----------



## Broncano

^^ Totalmente de acuerdo, los estadios argentinos no se han modernizado en mucho tiempo. La gran mayoría tiene instalaciones que se comparan a Europa de antes de la decada de los 90. Incluso los relativamente mas nuevos como el Nuevo Gasómetro son ollas de concreto con solo una tribuna con asientos


----------



## peruanito

Muchos de los estadios argentinos estan diseñados para meter gran cantidad de gente pero parados, el ancho de las graderias es minimo, más parecen escaleras que tribunas.


----------



## El Vecino323

peruanito said:


> Muchos de los estadios argentinos estan diseñados para meter gran cantidad de gente pero parados, el ancho de las graderias es minimo, más parecen escaleras que tribunas.


En los estadios argentinos las populares generalmente son para estar parado, pero las tribunas prefenciales (oriente y occidente) tienen butacas a diferencia de estadios peruanos (con algunas excepciones)


----------



## Broncano

peruanito said:


> Muchos de los estadios argentinos estan diseñados para meter gran cantidad de gente pero parados, el ancho de las graderias es minimo, más parecen escaleras que tribunas.


Claro, en eso se parecen a los estadios británicos antes de los cambios radicales desde la tragedia de Hillsborough en 1989.

El problema es que como anotas, en esas escaleritas bajitas (los ingleses le llaman "terraces") nadie se puede sentar y es difícil acomodar asientos. La solución ha sido que tuvieron que tumbar la tribuna entera y hacer nuevas

Por ejemplo Roker Park de Sunderland, que ya no existe:




Ante eso han tenido que ingeniarselas con soluciones como esta:


----------



## Broncano

Otro ejemplo

Popular del Diego Armando Maradona de Argentinos Juniors










Popular del Roker Park de Sunderland (demolido)


----------



## Broncano

El Vecino323 said:


> En los estadios argentinos las populares generalmente son para estar parado, pero las tribunas prefenciales (oriente y occidente) tienen butacas a diferencia de estadios peruanos (con algunas excepciones)


De acuerdo, pero los escalones altos de las tribunas de concreto peruanas hacen que sea más factible acondicionar butacas sin tener que tumbar tribunas enteras


----------



## peruanito

Broncano said:


> De acuerdo, pero los escalones altos de las tribunas de concreto peruanas hacen que sea más factible acondicionar butacas sin tener que tumbar tribunas enteras


Eso es cierto pero hasta el día en que se decidan hacerlos entonces la tribuna ya esta vieja y deteriorada por el poco cuidado, así q es necesario demorlerla.


----------



## Broncano

Hablando de viejo y deteriorado por el poco cuidado.

Estadio Andrés Bedoya de Vitarte
Capacidad aproximada: 1,200


----------



## kikethegreat

^^ ayer vi un cartel en la carretera central que idicaba la construccion de un nuevo estadio por parte de este distrito y viendo su render parecia como para 15 o 20 mil personas.


----------



## Broncano

Más del Andres Bedoya.

Las tribunas vienen acondicionadas con proyectiles al alcance de la mano



Cómodas instalaciones para los suplentes



Autoridades que enseñan con el ejemplo


----------



## Broncano

kikethegreat said:


> ^^ ayer vi un cartel en la carretera central que idicaba la construccion de un nuevo estadio por parte de este distrito y viendo su render parecia como para 15 o 20 mil personas.


Asi es, ese proyecto está hace tiempo:






El terreno del estadio abandonado de las fotos que puse fue cedido al Ministerio de Salud y ahora se construirá un Hospital. 

El alcalde Benavides (cuyo nombre aparece por todos lados en ese basural que es ahora el estadio) ha pedido un terreno del estado de 40 mil m2 para poder levantar el nuevo estadio y complejo deportivo


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm interesante ese ultimo estadio


----------



## Massilia10

Broncano said:


> Estadio Andrés Bedoya de Vitarte
> Capacidad aproximada: 1,200


"Oscar Benavides apoyando al deporte", jaja.
Parece un chiste...

Bueno, el proyecto se ve bien (lo haran?), aunque de repente un poco grande para los partidos que se juegan en ese estadio.
Si arreglan nomas la infraestuctura existente, seria suficiente.


----------



## El Vecino323

¿Qué otros estadios hay en Trujillo aparte del Mansiche?


----------



## luchop

No se como pueden llamar estadios a tantos potreros. Para que son las fotos de estos? Creo que lo minimo seria que tuvieran grass


----------



## Massilia10

luchop said:


> *No se como pueden llamar estadios a tantos potreros. Para que son las fotos de estos?* Creo que lo minimo seria que tuvieran grass


Claro que son estadios...es simplemente la realidad de nuestro futbol. Si no te gusta esta realidad, pues tapate los ojos...

Yo agradezco al forista Broncano por todas sus fotos, y por mostrarnos estadios inéditos en este foro.


----------



## peruanito

Massilia10 said:


> Yo agradezco al forista Broncano por todas sus fotos, y por mostrarnos estadios inéditos en este foro.


yo Tambien, antes creia que los distritos de lima metropolitana no tenian estadios hasta que aparecio broncano... Gracias por tu aporte con los escenarios capitalinos.


----------



## El Vecino323

Casi todos (sin no son todos) los distritos de Lima tienen por lo menos un estadio o cancha reglamentaria.


----------



## Broncano

Gracias camaradas, ya vienen más del Cono Norte


----------



## kikethegreat

Creo que el hilo era para mostrar estadios descentes y avances de contruccion de futuros proyectos, no creo que el fin era mostrar potreros que hay en muchos lugares pero bueno. 

Les traigo una buena noticia ya se esta realizando el estudio de impacto ambiental para la remodelacion del estadio de Huancayo, lo realizara el gobierno regional, y plantea la construccion de 2 tribunas populares a 15 mil cada una, tachado del estadio, etc, será para 45 mil, mas informacion con fuentes en la noche...


----------



## Broncano

Mi intención era mostrar el estado en el que están los estadios peruanos y qué se puede (y debe) hacer para mejorarlos. Un claro ejemplo es lo último que puse de Ate, donde van las fotos del "potrero" y luego el video del proyecto.

Las fotos pertenecen a un estudio preliminar que se está realizando através de la Facultad de Arquitectura de la Universidad Ricardo Palma sobre infraestuctura deportiva en los municipios de la Provincia de Lima , e imaginé que sería materia de interés (y discusión) en este foro.

Ruego me disculpen si esa no era la idea de este hilo,

Juan Carlos


----------



## Broncano

El Vecino323 said:


> Perdon que me valla del tema, pero no sería bueno abrir un ESTADIOS PERUANOS IV ya los demas con las justas llegaron 500 o 550 posts y este ya se va por los 4300 posts??


Y otro hilo "Potreros Peruanos" para mi tour por estadios municipales


----------



## sotlab

Broncano said:


> Y otro hilo "Potreros Peruanos" para mi tour por estadios municipales


Abre uno de estadios municipales y distritales... Que sean menos de 5000 personas, siempre son buenas tus fotos, pero sería bacán que puedas sistematizarlas.

El de estadios peruanos hace tiempo que merece un thread IV, para ordenar a los nuevos estadios que han salido estos años.


----------



## peruanito

sotlab said:


> Abre uno de estadios municipales y distritales... Que sean menos de 5000 personas, siempre son buenas tus fotos, pero sería bacán que puedas sistematizarlas.
> 
> El de estadios peruanos hace tiempo que merece un thread IV, para ordenar a los nuevos estadios que han salido estos años.


quien se da el trabajito????


----------



## loganmsc

Ya que han inagurado el nuevo estadio nacional y la no renovacion del contrato para el alquiler del estadio san martin por parte del sporting cristal,este deberia hacer de local en el estadio unmsm,con algunos arreglos este estadio dejaria ser un elefante blanco y de paso los universitarios de dicha universidad se verian beneficiados.


----------



## El Vecino323

loganmsc said:


> Ya que han inagurado el nuevo estadio nacional y la no renovacion del contrato para el alquiler del estadio san martin por parte del sporting cristal,este deberia hacer de local en el estadio unmsm,con algunos arreglos este estadio dejaria ser un elefante blanco y de paso los universitarios de dicha universidad se verian beneficiados.


Eso sería excelente pero si no me equivoco ese Estadio tiene un solo acceso (por la av. Venezuela) y tener que meter a todas las barras de cristal seria complicado. El estadio unmsm sufio muchos desmanes una vez que ahi jugaron SBA vs SC


----------



## sotlab

peruanito said:


> quien se da el trabajito????


El creador de este thread fue pedro1011... se tendría que dar el trabajito  y ver si la moderación da el visto bueno.


----------



## loganmsc

El Vecino323 said:


> Eso sería excelente pero si no me equivoco ese Estadio tiene un solo acceso (por la av. Venezuela) y tener que meter a todas las barras de cristal seria complicado. El estadio unmsm sufio muchos desmanes una vez que ahi jugaron SBA vs SC


el estadio de la unmsm tiene 2 accesos grandes en la parte exterior,uno por la av venezuela y otro por la av.universitaria,ademas ya dentro del campus tiene una pista alrededor del estadio.
En cambio el san martin solo tiene un acceso por una sola calle,y aun asi programaron partidos de SC contra U y alianza lima.
Fue una sugerencia porque si el sporting cristal quiere alquilar el estadio nacional
le va a costar muy caro,en cambio haciendo un convenio con la unmsm tal como lo hizo para con el estadio san martin seria mejor.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Seria muy dificil que la UNMSM le de las posibilidades de ponerles los colores y arreglos para hacerlo sentir "su casa" a ese estadio. En todo caso, seria mas factible que Cristal mude su estadio (asi como la U se mudo de Breña hasta Ate) hacia algun estadio municipal que este deshabilitado o que su municipio lo tenga en estado calamitoso.


----------



## luchop

La UNMSM no deja que se construya una oreja para mejorar el transito y estan creyendo que van a dejar a la ADFP jugar alli profesionalmente. Son como el perro del hortelano, no comen ni dejan comer.


----------



## El Vecino323

Seria bueno que la selección juegue su amistoso contra Bolivia en el Jorge Basadre de Tacna ya que no podrá usar el Nacional. y sugiero el Basadre porque es el unico estadio grande en provincia (sin contar Cusco y Arequipa que estan en altura) con grass natural porque no creo que markarian quiera jugar en sintetico. La selección debe jugar mas en provincias pero primero hay que quitar el grass sintetico.


----------



## al_7heaven

...Tacna también está en altura :nuts:


----------



## jocho

al_7heaven said:


> ...Tacna también está en altura :nuts:


Tacna está a algo de 500 m.s.n.m, de altura nada :bash:


----------



## al_7heaven

...claro que es altura, ni el Empire State tiene esa altura :lol:


----------



## El Vecino323

como está prohibido jugar a *500* msnm... bueno nadie va a reclamar por jugar en _*500*_ msnsm.

¿Finalmente cuando van a cambiar el pasto del Mansiche por natural? Aunque todavia falta para lo bolivarianos seria bueno que lo cambien lo antes posible


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Markarian ha pedido jugar contra Bolivia donde se jugara el partido contra Paraguay (en el Monumental, parece que sera en ambos casos). Nunca se hablo de jugar en alguna estadio fuera de Lima.


----------



## invasorzim

El Vecino323 said:


> como está prohibido jugar a *500* msnm... bueno nadie va a reclamar por jugar en _*500*_ msnsm.
> 
> ¿Finalmente cuando van a cambiar el pasto del Mansiche por natural? Aunque todavia falta para lo bolivarianos seria bueno que lo cambien lo antes posible


Tienen planeado cambiar el grass del Mansiche, ampliar la pista atlética a 8 carriles y ampliar el estadio, pero hasta ahora no hay noticias concretas de cuándo empezarían las obras, ni siquiera hay renders.

Y creo que lo de la altura de Tacna lo han dicho más en tono de broma que en serio.


----------



## El Vecino323

invasorzim said:


> Tienen planeado cambiar el grass del Mansiche, ampliar la pista atlética a 8 carriles y ampliar el estadio, pero hasta ahora no hay noticias concretas de cuándo empezarían las obras, ni siquiera hay renders.
> 
> Y creo que lo de la altura de Tacna lo han dicho más en tono de broma que en serio.


Seguro que el Mansiche lo van a remodelar en algun verano porque sino donde jugaria Vallejo o Manucci sus partidos de local mientras cambien cambien la cancha.

En cuanto de la altura de Tacna, se que lo dijeron de broma por eso fue que el 500 lo puse en negrita, cuersiva y resaltado.
Pero sigo con la idea de que Tacna seria una buena sede para algunos partidos de la selección, y la selección ya la ha usado en un partido de eliminatorias en el 2005 contra Boliva y creo que un amistoso contra chile.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm suena interesante eso lo del posible cambio de cesped del mansiche mmm pero lo malo es que no hay fecha mmm


----------



## Jose25Frisco

Como el verde de una cancha de pasto natural mejora la vista panaromica de un estadio

























Al menos los estadios de nuestra sierra y selva peruana deberian de tener un drenaje adecuado en caso de fuertes tormentas.


----------



## sesarip

alguien puede mostar fotos o algun render del estadio de Pucallpa, la vez pasada vi por un corto espacion un video en TVPeru donde estaban construyend una segunda bandeja


----------



## jocho

Me gusta el estadio pucallpino, cada vez mejores escenarios en nuestro país :cheers:.



RoVi said:


> Nuestras cámaras, han llegado al futuro estadio atlético de Umacollo. Este es el diseño de la jaula para los lanzamientos de martillo y de disco. Varias personas se encargan de ensamblar pieza por pieza. Será sin duda la estructura metálica más grande de este escenario deportivo. Estos postes que superan los 7 metros de altura. Las puertas miden más de 10 metros. Las que tendrán a su vez una red de protección. La estructura se fija al suelo mediante anclajes o base desmontable.
> 
> En nuestro recorrido pudimos constatar las correcciones a las zonas de saltos y lanzamientos. El pintado de las líneas de los ocho carriles está concluido y es lo más resaltante. Se están colocando algunos aparatos, pero prácticamente ya está listo para su inauguración.
> 
> Las competencias en el futuro determinaran si el diseño empleado ha sido la adecuada o no para realizar competiciones internacionales. de lo contrario será una obra más, pero no con la trascendencia internacional que requiere la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: http://aqpdeportes.blogspot.com/2011/09/zonas-de-lanzamiento-de-disco-y.html*


Este escenario ha tenido muchos cuestionamientos porque las medidas no son las correctas, por lo tanto son demasiadas las probabilidades que termine siendo inadecuado para competencias de primer nivel. Pero al menos se tendrá un escenario de nivel para la práctica del atletismo, y al fin se podría hacer la remodelación/ampliación que el viejo Estadio Melgar espera desde hace tantos años y convertirse en un estadio exclusivo para la práctica de fútbol.


----------



## uspaorkoo

RoVi said:


> Nuestras cámaras, han llegado al futuro estadio atlético de Umacollo. Este es el diseño de la jaula para los lanzamientos de martillo y de disco. Varias personas se encargan de ensamblar pieza por pieza. Será sin duda la estructura metálica más grande de este escenario deportivo. Estos postes que superan los 7 metros de altura. Las puertas miden más de 10 metros. Las que tendrán a su vez una red de protección. La estructura se fija al suelo mediante anclajes o base desmontable.
> 
> En nuestro recorrido pudimos constatar las correcciones a las zonas de saltos y lanzamientos. El pintado de las líneas de los ocho carriles está concluido y es lo más resaltante. Se están colocando algunos aparatos, pero prácticamente ya está listo para su inauguración.
> 
> Las competencias en el futuro determinaran si el diseño empleado ha sido la adecuada o no para realizar competiciones internacionales. de lo contrario será una obra más, pero no con la trascendencia internacional que requiere la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: http://aqpdeportes.blogspot.com/2011/09/zonas-de-lanzamiento-de-disco-y.html*


Este si tiene 8 carriles...no como el Nacional....


----------



## peruanito

Con una inversión de S/ 5’933,390.30 Nuevos Soles, de parte del Gobierno Regional de Cerro Pasco, se viene avanzando las obras de ampliación y mejoramiento del Estadio Daniel Alcides Carrión que se encuentra con un avance del 60% y que se espera inaugurar a fin de año.

Los trabajos considerados son la construcción de la Tribuna Oriente con Camarines, Duchas, Tópico, Sala de Conferencias, Zona de Pre calentamiento y Oficinas Administrativas, asimismo está considerado la Instalación de Grass Sintético y Pista Atlética de Tartán.

Esta importante obra beneficiará a niños y jóvenes de las diferentes disciplinas deportivas de la región. Escenario que servirá para el desarrollo del campeonato de Copa Perú de la Región Pasco, brindando todas las garantías y servicios a los asistentes.


----------



## jocho

Al fin el estadio más alto del mundo pasará a ser un escenario decente... lo que me sigue generando dudas es que si a esa altura realmente puede crecer césped adecuado y, sobre todo, mantenerse en condiciones. Me parece que acá si que justifica el uso de césped artificial.


----------



## chikobestia

Creo que no leíste bien la nota, en la nota hablan claramente del grass sintético.




jocho said:


> Al fin el estadio más alto del mundo pasará a ser un escenario decente... lo que me sigue generando dudas es que si a esa altura realmente puede crecer césped adecuado y, sobre todo, mantenerse en condiciones. Me parece que acá si que justifica el uso de césped artificial.


----------



## invasorzim

No conozco Cerro de Pasco pero no se supone que está planeado la mudanza de la ciudad? Se que es un proyecto que lleva bastante tiempo y hasta ahora no lo hacen, pero no vaya a ser que se les ocurra mover la ciudad y la remodelación del estadio ya no sirva de mucho.


----------



## Xtremizta

MUY CERTO, YO CREI Q IBAN A MUDAR LA CIUDAD... POR OTRO LADO ESTAN SEGUROS DE Q SERA EL ESTADIO A MAS ALTURA SOBRE EL NIVEL DEL MAR?


----------



## El Vecino323

Despues de ver el Boys - U me ha quedado la senzacion de que mejoraron la cancha del Grau, nose si seré yo o en verdad la ha arreglado porque me parecio que la criticaron en television.


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *La cancha habia mejorado, pero al pasar los días empeoró, creo que días antes del partido U-Boys hubo un concierto, la cancha ultimamente está en mal estado.*


----------



## peruanito

*estadio Juan Maldonado Gamarra Cutervo*


----------



## peruanito

*Heroes de San Ramon Cajamarca*


----------



## Xtremizta

BIEN CON LAS FOTOS, GRACIAS


----------



## peruanito

*Estadio Puerto Maldonado*


----------



## danyAL

*Hay varios*



El Vecino323 said:


> ¿Qué otros estadios hay en Trujillo aparte del Mansiche?


Esta el estadio La union capac:algo de 2.000 especadores (esta en pesimas condiciones) pero su gramado actual sera cambiado y se le pondra el sintetico del Mansiche ps el Mansiche tendra gramado natural como remodelacion de la tribuna occidente.También esta el Estadio de La esperanza es pequeño pero tiene un lindo gramado y buenas tribunas, tambien esta el Estadio del Porvenir que fue recientemente inaugurado tiene un grass totalmente nuevo y nuevas tribunas su capacidad tiene algo de 4.000 espectadores, esos son los estadios mas importantes de trujillo


----------



## cmonzonc

:sly:


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm el estadio de puerto maldonado como que esta matado mmm


----------



## skyperu34

Si el Mansiche casi nunca se llena, menos sería adecuado tener otro estadio igual o mas grande, sería por las puras, espero éste sea remodelado sin necesidad de ser estadio de mas de 30000 espectadores...


----------



## BeatlEd

skyperu34 said:


> Si el Mansiche casi nunca se llena, menos sería adecuado tener otro estadio igual o mas grande, sería por las puras, espero éste sea remodelado sin necesidad de ser estadio de mas de 30000 espectadores...


Quiza la realidad trujillana esta hoy distante de convocar a grandes multitudes. Pero los trujillanos deben recordar que un recinto mayor a 40mil espectadores no solo sirve para futbol, puede ser usado para conciertos masivos, para conferencias o hasta para eventos religiosos (el monumental se llena con 60mil personas en cada evento evangelista por ejemplo). Trujillo ha crecido mucho estos ultimos años y si su crecimiento economico continua, lo mas probable es que el numero poblacional tambien crezca.

En el ambito deportivo recordemos lo que le paso a Cienciano en la copa sudamericana, tuvo que dejar de jugar la final en el Cusco porque esta ciudad no tenia un estadio de minimo 40mil espectadores, que es lo que exige la FIFA para finales de alta competencia. Ahora Cusco ya tiene un estadio de mas de 40mil, solo le falta llegar nuevamente a las finales de un evento internacional .

Como decia, quiza no hoy, pero Trujillo ya debe ir proyectando lo que sería tener un estadio moderno para 40mil o 50mil personas. Inclusive la seleccion nacional podria jugar algunos partidos de eliminatoria a futuro, o el Vallejo o el Manucci se hagan clubes fuertes y peleen las finales en campeonatos internacionales, o quiza reciban conciertos masivos como Madona o U2. Todo es cuestion de ambicion. Yo diria que unos 10 años (o quiza antes) como maximo deberian plantearse esa posibilidad.


----------



## invasorzim

skyperu34 said:


> Si el Mansiche casi nunca se llena, menos sería adecuado tener otro estadio igual o mas grande, sería por las puras, espero éste sea remodelado sin necesidad de ser estadio de mas de 30000 espectadores...


El Mansiche va a ser remodelado y ampliado, cuando lo haran eso no se.

Ahora, tengo entendido que el Vallejo quiere construir estadio propio pero sigue en planes, ni siquiera hay una maqueta y menos planos. Lo que si es que ese estadio sera mas chico, suficiente para sus partidos de local, y ya para partidos mas importantes queda el Mansiche.


----------



## uspaorkoo

y otra vez no pusieron la publicidad a nivel de campo en las pantallas, insisto, yo creo que solo fue pura pantalla para la inaguracion nomas, osea, no las pusieron en el encuentro amistoso con Bolivia, y no las pusieron ahora con Paraguay...no se, pero pienso que esas pantallas de publicidad le darian otro aire al estadio, como un poquito mas de jerarquia....


----------



## chikobestia

Oh el campeones del 36, juraba que ni eso se había avanzado.


----------



## julioacuesta

chikobestia said:


> Oh el campeones del 36, juraba que ni eso se había avanzado.


En esta obra hay un problema, ya el contratista cobró 85% del monto de la obra y no lo terminó, el avance lo dejó al 20% aprox, abandonó la obra y para colmo enjuició a la entidad... contratistas pendejos.


----------



## Sam Conor

Comparado con otros paises americanos peru esta bien a nivel de estadios e futbol; ojala tambien se apoyara la infraestructura de otros deportes.


----------



## Robert.Ch

Bello el estadio pucallpino!!!! como se nota que el Perú ha avanzado en esa materia!!! hace 10 años era un asco la infraestructura futbolera....
se ve que muchas regiones estan al menos invirtiendo el dinero de los canones en estadios decentes!!!


----------



## kikethegreat

^^ Opino lo mismo, bien por el futbol local.


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Inca Pachacutec Rioja


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*ESTADIO RODOLFO RAMOS CATACORA - DESAGUADERO - REGION PUNO​*


----------



## peruanito

^^ justo te iba a solicitar fotos de este estadio :lol:, y tbm de la UANCV, Se ve muy bien he}1


----------



## uspaorkoo

y esa bandera al costado de la peruana? es de la region puno?....esta simpaticona...


----------



## ALTIPLANO

uspaorkoo said:


> y esa bandera al costado de la peruana? es de la region puno?....esta simpaticona...


noo esa es la bandera del mismo distrito de desaguadero

la bandera de la region puno (esta en proceso de creacion, pero se acostumbra representar a la region puno con la bandera de su capital osea de la ciudad de puno)

http://www.regionpuno.gob.pe/web/co...ra-y-escudo-de-la-region-puno-bases-generales
tanto la bandera como escudo y el himno de la region seran presentados el proximo año
actualmente esta en concurso


pero se utiliza a los simbolos de la ciudad de puno aunque eso no es correcto


----------



## uspaorkoo

ALTIPLANO said:


> noo esa es la bandera del mismo distrito de desaguadero
> 
> la bandera de la region puno (esta en proceso de creacion, pero se acostumbra representar a la region puno con la bandera de su capital osea de la ciudad de puno)
> 
> http://www.regionpuno.gob.pe/web/co...ra-y-escudo-de-la-region-puno-bases-generales
> tanto la bandera como escudo y el himno de la region seran presentados el proximo año
> actualmente esta en concurso
> 
> 
> pero se utiliza a los simbolos de la ciudad de puno aunque eso no es correcto


ah ya! gracias por la info, y si, tienes razon, por ejemplo en el caso de Arequipa a veces se usa erroneamente para toda la region la bandera Granate que pertenece a la ciudad, me llama mucho la atencion que las regiones (o departamentos como le siguen llamando algunos) no tengan su propia bandera, como si lo tienen en Colombia, Ecuador, Bolivia, etc, no que sea algo necesario, pero en fin...


----------



## El Vecino323

peruanito said:


> Estadio Inca Pachacutec Rioja


El Estadio está muy bueno y simpático, la tribuna de oriente o la que se ve en las primeras fotos se ve extraordinaria mientras que en la de occidente o donde están las bancas de suplentes se puedo haber hecho algo mejor. Sin dudas mejor que el Carlos Vidaurres de Tarapoto y IPD de Moyobamba


----------



## invasorzim

Estoy tratando de buscar alguna noticia sobre como quedo el Nacional despues del partido U-Vasco da Gama pero no encuentro nada. Debo suponer que los hinchas se portaron bien.


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *No paso nada, todo salio como se esperaba, la seguridad impecable, despues de lo de ayer, creo que cualquier club puede usar el nacional para jugar partidos internacionales, siempre y cuando se cumpla los requisitos que pide el IPD.*










*El estadio es E S P E C T A C U L A R. :applause:*


----------



## Robert.Ch

Bastante decentes los estadios de Rioja y Desaguadero!!!
vamos bien...
y alguien sabe si estan construyendo algun estadio en Nueva Cajamarca a donde pertenece Union Comercio?


----------



## jocho

Robert.Ch said:


> Bastante decentes los estadios de Rioja y Desaguadero!!!
> vamos bien...
> y alguien sabe si estan construyendo algun estadio en Nueva Cajamarca a donde pertenece Union Comercio?


Que yo sepa, el estadio de Rioja fue arreglado para ese fin, dado que Nueva Cajamarca también queda en dicha provincia.


----------



## uspaorkoo

Oscar10 said:


> ^^ *No paso nada, todo salio como se esperaba, la seguridad impecable, despues de lo de ayer, creo que cualquier club puede usar el nacional para jugar partidos internacionales, siempre y cuando se cumpla los requisitos que pide el IPD.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El estadio es E S P E C T A C U L A R. :applause:*


no estoy seguro porque vi las imagenes en Youtube, pero me parece o la parte azul que esta atras del arco y da a la tribuna norte (entre la cancha y la pista atletica) se encontraba sucia y hasta creo mojada? (o con indicios de humedad), no se pero me dio esa impresion, se veia bastante mal.


----------



## uspaorkoo

Sam Conor said:


> Comparado con otros paises americanos peru esta bien a nivel de estadios e futbol; ojala tambien se apoyara la infraestructura de otros deportes.


no se si bien, tampoco mal, bueno en realidad el nivel de estadios de otros paises americanos es muy pobre, pero bueno, si tuviera que hacer un Ranking, este seria mas o menos asi (sin contar Canada y USA):

1.- Brasil (contando los nuevos estadios que se estan construyendo para la copa del mundo del 2014)
2.- Mexico (despues de Brasil seria el segundo de lejos)
3.- Venezuela (Despues de la copa america que realizaron en el 2007 quedaron de "legado" varios buenos estadios y con buena capacidad)
4.- aqui es donde podria empezar mi duda, personalmente pienso que Argentina DEBERIA estar ubicada aqui, por su tradicion futbolistica, por su peso internacional futbolistico y por su tamaño economico, sin embargo, aparte de ese estadio de Mar del Plata (no recuerdo su nombre), estadios como el monumental de River, Boca, etc etc son moles enormes en aforo pero bastante viejos y descuidados, en si solo fueron refaccionados para la copa america. Por lo que en este cuarto lugar pondria a PERU.
5.- Argentina
6.- Chile(aunque muy tranquilamente podria estar peleando el 5to puesto con Argentina, no tiene estadios de gran aforo como los argentinos pero estan reconstruyendo su estadio nacional y han hecho en los ultimos años un par de buenos estadios nuevos)
7.- Colombia y/o Ecuador (Colombia es otro caso de estadios grandes pero no tan modernos, Ecuador pienso tiene muy buenos estadios, Casablanca, el del Barcelona de Guayaquil, etc)
8.- resto de paises

bueno, esa es mi humilde opinion, igual al Peru le falta mucho aun, creo como dije que muchos se preocupan por que se construyan estadios grandes, de mas de 40,000 cuando sinceramente creo que mas se deben preocupar en la apariencia y la modernidad, entiendase por esto:

-gras de la cancha
-poner BUTACAS en los estadios (esto personalmente creo seria un gran paso no solo para la comodidad del publico sino para la apariencia misma del estadio, simplemente le da otra cara)
-marcadores electronicos y pantallas modernas
-publicidad LED
-camaras de seguridad
-restaurantes y servicios higuienicos de primera calidad para el publico.
-iluminacion artificial de primer nivel.
etc etc etc etc.


----------



## Broncano

Se ve muy bien la cancha de Desaguadero. Y es grass natural, verdad?


----------



## Oscar10

uspaorkoo said:


> no estoy seguro porque vi las imagenes en Youtube, pero me parece o la parte azul que esta atras del arco y da a la tribuna norte (entre la cancha y la pista atletica) se encontraba sucia y hasta creo mojada? (o con indicios de humedad), no se pero me dio esa impresion, se veia bastante mal.


*No estas seguro de que?, y si, esa parte azul atras del arco de Norte estaba sucia, como si horas o dias antes hubiera estado con agua. De igual forma el estadio es espectacular, tienen que ir a conocerlo. :cheers:
*


----------



## 100%imperial

alguien por cuestiones del destino, vio como se ve el nacional por fuera cuando hubo goles???? o las variaciones de la iluminación según transcurría el partido?


----------



## GaFe

uspaorkoo said:


> no se si bien, tampoco mal, bueno en realidad el nivel de estadios de otros paises americanos es muy pobre, pero bueno, si tuviera que hacer un Ranking, este seria mas o menos asi (sin contar Canada y USA):
> 
> ...
> 
> 7.- Colombia y/o Ecuador (Colombia es otro caso de estadios grandes pero no tan modernos, Ecuador pienso tiene muy buenos estadios, Casablanca, el del Barcelona de Guayaquil, etc)
> 8.- resto de paises



No quiero sonar a troll, pero te recomiendo que te ojees por ahi algunos threads de estadios colombianos. Aca se hizo el mundial sub-20 y se sirvio para remodelar varios estadios. Estadios que quedaron con especificaciones FIFA.


----------



## peruanito

Para mi a nivel de sudamerica va así.

1.-Brasil
2.-Venezuela
3.-Colombia
4.-Argentina
5.-Perú
6.-Chile
7.-Ecuador
8.-Bolivia
9.-Uruguay
10.-Paraguay


----------



## chincha rock

^^


----------



## sotlab

Para mí:
1. Brasil
2. Venezuela (cantidad y calidad)
3. Argentina (de todas maneras Colombia no lo alcanza)
4. Colombia
5. Perú
6. Ecuador (estadios más grandes que Chile, y algunos muy bellos)
7. Chile (antes hasta se peleaba con Bolivia, ahora con los chiquitos le gana)
8. Bolivia 
9. Paraguay
10. Uruguay (un sólo estadio aceptable)

.


----------



## uspaorkoo

GaFe said:


> No quiero sonar a troll, pero te recomiendo que te ojees por ahi algunos threads de estadios colombianos. Aca se hizo el mundial sub-20 y se sirvio para remodelar varios estadios. Estadios que quedaron con especificaciones FIFA.


los vi, se que fueron remodelados muchos, tambien se que hay un gran "elefante blanco" en Cali, me parece del Dep. Cali? no estoy seguro, se parece mucho al monumental de Lima, pero creo no esta terminado.

creo que de todos los remodelados el Pascual Guerrero fue el que definitivamente cambio de cara, el resto muy a pesar de las remodelaciones los veo casi igual, no les veo mucho el cambio sinceramente, aunque no dejan de ser buenos estadios, con buen tamaño, aunque para mi el tamaño no determina a "un buen estadio" como muchos creo opinan aqui, hay otro que me gusta mucho, el del Dep. Pereira, yo de todos los estadios de Colombia rescato el Pascual Guerrero remodelado y este ultimo estadio de Pereira que te menciono, tu en que puesto pondrias a Colombia?

Saludos!


----------



## pablobien!

Con grandes cambios o no, 7 estadios de Colombia tienen normativas FIFA, Razón por la cual Colombia debería ocupar un mejor lugar.

El estadio del deportivo Cali es un estadio hecho por particulares y la carga económica es muy alta es por eso no se ha podido terminar a la fecha.


----------



## GaFe

uspaorkoo said:


> los vi, se que fueron remodelados muchos, tambien se que hay un gran "elefante blanco" en Cali, me parece del Dep. Cali? no estoy seguro, se parece mucho al monumental de Lima, pero creo no esta terminado.
> 
> creo que de todos los remodelados el Pascual Guerrero fue el que definitivamente cambio de cara, el resto muy a pesar de las remodelaciones los veo casi igual, no les veo mucho el cambio sinceramente, aunque no dejan de ser buenos estadios, con buen tamaño, aunque para mi el tamaño no determina a "un buen estadio" como muchos creo opinan aqui, hay otro que me gusta mucho, el del Dep. Pereira, yo de todos los estadios de Colombia rescato el Pascual Guerrero remodelado y este ultimo estadio de Pereira que te menciono, tu en que puesto pondrias a Colombia?
> 
> Saludos!


Unos puestos mas arriba, mas o menos concuerdo con los foristas que postearon hace poco.

Con tu ranking no concuerdo en nada. Esta fuera de realidad. Es verdad que muchos son viejos, pero con las remodelciones eso solo se ve en la fachada. Porque lo demas quedo completamente remodelado. Quedaron estadios con excelentes gramas, silleteados, todos con pantallas gigantes, pero lo mejor, remodelados interiormente: camerinos, baños, cafeterias renovados.

Y otra cosa que intentaremos mantener por mucho tiempo: sin rejas.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Broncano said:


> Se ve muy bien la cancha de Desaguadero. Y es grass natural, verdad?


no es artificial


----------



## peruanito

ALTIPLANO said:


> no es artificial


De los dos ultimos estadios Desaguadero y Rioja, son canchas naturales, ambas en un excelente estado , ojala q puedan conservarlo.


----------



## eljuanto

[/IMG]http://www.elpais.com.co/elpais/sites/default/files/2011/08/estadio400_1.jpg?1312574015[/IMG]











































ahy estan los estadios colombianos , ps no son los mas modernos pero si tienen todas las normas FIFA.


----------



## peruanito

Buenas fotos!!! pero ojo el tema es estadios peruanos asi que dejemos esta discusion de lado, y volvamos a lo nuestro.


----------



## Oscar10

*Eviten las comparaciones si no quieren que se desvirtúe el thread.*


----------



## alver3

Alguien sabe que fue de esto?


----------



## chincha rock

Que es eso PD:


----------



## jocho

chincha rock said:


> Que es eso PD:


Era el proyecto de estadio de la Universidad Nestor Cáceres Velásquez de Juliaca... dificil que se haga realidad...


----------



## neo3102

se han dado cuenta que en la banca de suplentes del estadio nacional HAY PANTALLAS LCD ?????? supongo que son para publicidad en el partido de la U se vieron pero estaban apagadas ... alguien lo confirma ?????


----------



## ALTIPLANO

jocho said:


> Era el proyecto de estadio de la Universidad Nestor Cáceres Velásquez de Juliaca... dificil que se haga realidad...


porque no
si la universidad andina se pudre en plata
recientemente estan por terminar con el moderno edificio de 6 niveles en juliaca
y otro edificio de 8 niveles en Puno

tengo entendido 
que el proyecto del estadio era por etapas
ya se cumplio la primera
que consistia en las mallas y cesped
eso ya esta desde el año pasado

supongo que el proximo año inician nuevamente
las elecciones de este año retrasaron todo
no esta asignado un presupuesto
el proximo año se conocera alguna novedad


----------



## Oscar10

neo3102 said:


> se han dado cuenta que en la banca de suplentes del estadio nacional HAY PANTALLAS LCD ?????? supongo que son para publicidad en el partido de la U se vieron pero estaban apagadas ... alguien lo confirma ?????


*No doc, son solo parches para no mostrar la publicidad de Coca Cola y Cristal.*


----------



## McVier

alver3 said:


> Alguien sabe que fue de esto?


Una vez comente sobre ese proyecto y reitero, ¿Por qué en Puno son tan extravagantes? No me gusta para nada el proyecto.


----------



## Oscar10

*Muy bueno el video recopilatorio de los principales estadios.*


----------



## Delacorrs

rafo18 said:


> Fue prestadita noma.
> 
> Sin duda el estadio de la UNSA debe ser uno de los mas simpaticos del pais, tiene un armonia y hasta las montañas le hacen juego. Ver lo lleno le otorga una escala :drool:


Falta la pista atletica para que este impresionante


----------



## Xtremizta

q tal fotazo la de Arequipa!!! el estadio lleno y con esas montañas WOW!
por cierto lindo el estadio de Cuzco, Tupac Amaru.


----------



## alver3

Bonitos estadios, aca un video del *Inca Pachacutec* de *Rioja*


----------



## Xtremizta

NADA MAL. BASTANTE DECENTE.


----------



## jocho

Muy bueno el video recopilatorio, aunque faltaron unos cuantos estadios como el Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina de Juliaca y el Manuel Gomez Arellano de Chimbote, ambos de más de 15 000 personas, y estoy seguro que el Heraclio Tapia tiene una capacidad mucho mayor.

Espectacular la imagen de la UNSA, un estadio que merece estar en mejores condiciones (sobre todo por la cancha y la falta de un tablero electrónico).

Y el Inca Pachacútec de Rioja se ve muy bien, pero ¿tiene solamente una tribuna? El video parece grabado desde una torre o algo así, porque cuando enfoca hacia dicho lado no se ve ninguna tribuna.


----------



## chincha rock

^^ modesto ese estadio riojano


----------



## peruanito

*Estadio de Urcos. Cusco*


----------



## uspaorkoo

para sus dimensiones no esta nada mal el de Rioja, limpio y bien cuidado, PERO, se puede considerar eso un ESTADIO? o solamente una cancha de futbol?....no se, pero dado su tamaño yo no lo catalogaria como estadio, aunque por ahi habra gente que opine que como tiene una tribuna ya es un estadio, supongo es cuestion de definicion.


----------



## Massilia10

uspaorkoo said:


> para sus dimensiones no esta nada mal el de Rioja, limpio y bien cuidado, PERO, se puede considerar eso un ESTADIO? o solamente una cancha de futbol?...


Claro que es un estadio, una tribuna es suficiente para ya no ser una simple cancha.


----------



## El Vecino323

Solo por curiosidad; el Estadio de Urcos tiene cuatro tribunas o tres, porque hay una que o no se ve o no hay, además se le ve bastante decente.


----------



## Cachorro_dc

Hola a todos foristas...
Después de mucho tiempo posteo en skycraper, debo felicitar a quienes aportan material constantemente a este foro.
Quería compartir con ustedes uno de los estadios a los cuales seguí la pista desde su constucción/remodelación, aunque estoy muy lejos de Tacna, debo decir que esta obra, me ha dejdo impresionado... 
En el siguiente enlace están las fotos: http://fedetac.blogspot.com/2010/12/estadio-joel-gutierrez-permitira-el.html
Jeje sorry por no saber subir las fotos... XD


----------



## sotlab

*Estadio de Pucallpa*



sotlab said:


> Qué impresionante, Arequipa.
> 
> Quiero ver el estadio de Pucallpa, se ve muy acogedor con su doble bandeja
> 
> http://diarioahora.pe/noticia/nota.php?vidNoticia=20211



Me auto-quoteo. Creo que el estadio de Pucallpa merece un aplauso aparte. Sin duda estará entre nuestros 4 mejores estadios de provincia (con el de Cuzco, Arequipa y el de Iquitos).


----------



## JAVAsupporters

hola amigos peruanos, buenos estadios, he tenido una pregunta hace rato, ¿ de verdad el estadio de la u de san martin es de 60 mil? lo digo por q por ams q lo vea no le encuentro la capasidad osea ps yo soy de medellin y ps el Atanasio Girardot ps se ve mil veces mas grande y solo le caben 45 mil es mas el metropolitano de barranquilla es de 55 mil y yo lo veo mil veces mas grande q el de la u, alguien q me responda por favor, gracias, y saludos muy pero muy buenos estadios sobretodo el nacional ese esta sin palabras hermoso es una palabra chica para tal estadio.


----------



## invasorzim

JAVAsupporters said:


> hola amigos peruanos, buenos estadios, he tenido una pregunta hace rato, ¿ de verdad el estadio de la u de san martin es de 60 mil? lo digo por q por ams q lo vea no le encuentro la capasidad osea ps yo soy de medellin y ps el Atanasio Girardot ps se ve mil veces mas grande y solo le caben 45 mil es mas el metropolitano de barranquilla es de 55 mil y yo lo veo mil veces mas grande q el de la u, alguien q me responda por favor, gracias, y saludos muy pero muy buenos estadios sobretodo el nacional ese esta sin palabras hermoso es una palabra chica para tal estadio.


La Universidad San Martin no tiene estadio propio, usan a veces el Monumental de la U que en tribunas entran 60 mil pero esa capacidad se da porque las populares no tienen butacas. De ahi hay otro estadio que se llama San Martin de Porres que lo usa el Sporting Cristal pero es un estadio chico de 17 mil personas.


----------



## uspaorkoo

JAVAsupporters said:


> hola amigos peruanos, buenos estadios, he tenido una pregunta hace rato, ¿ de verdad el estadio de la u de san martin es de 60 mil? lo digo por q por ams q lo vea no le encuentro la capasidad osea ps yo soy de medellin y ps el Atanasio Girardot ps se ve mil veces mas grande y solo le caben 45 mil es mas el metropolitano de barranquilla es de 55 mil y yo lo veo mil veces mas grande q el de la u, alguien q me responda por favor, gracias, y saludos muy pero muy buenos estadios sobretodo el nacional ese esta sin palabras hermoso es una palabra chica para tal estadio.


me parece que te refieres al estadio monumental de la U (universitario de deportes), porque la Universidad de San Martin de Porres no tiene estadio.

asumiendo esa confusion, pues tengo entendido que en las tribunas del estadio monumental caben 60,000 y mas los palcos hacen un total de 80,000. Aunque esto es cuestion tambien de optica y del diseño del estadio, por ejemplo el estadio de Colo Colo en Chile lo veo pequeño pero segun tengo entendido tiene como para 60,000 o por ahi, el estadio de Alianza Lima tambien lo veo a simple vista como de 25,000, pero tiene para 35,000 y asi por el estilo.


----------



## Oscar10

*Yo creo que se refiere al estadio San Marcos.*


----------



## BeatlEd

Cachorro_dc said:


> Hola a todos foristas...
> Después de mucho tiempo posteo en skycraper, debo felicitar a quienes aportan material constantemente a este foro.
> Quería compartir con ustedes uno de los estadios a los cuales seguí la pista desde su constucción/remodelación, aunque estoy muy lejos de Tacna, debo decir que esta obra, me ha dejdo impresionado...
> En el siguiente enlace están las fotos: http://fedetac.blogspot.com/2010/12/estadio-joel-gutierrez-permitira-el.html
> Jeje sorry por no saber subir las fotos... XD












Cocina:









Servicios Higienico - Dormitorios:









Dormitorio:









Villa Deportiva:


----------



## bakerito

Hola amigos peruanos soy colombiano y me llamo la atencion ese estadio de tacna el nuevo me parece quiza mucho mas competitivo contra el basadre para ser tacna una ciudad no tan grande en peru. una pregunta en ese estadio juega algun club de copa peru ya q solo tengo conocimiento d un equipo de tacna el bolognesi y el alfonso ugarte creo?¿? aunque el augarte tambien es de puno.
Otra inquietud ese estadio de sullana del alianza atletico cuando lo terminaran.
Tercero me parece q peru ha avanzado mucho en sus estadios del interior recuerdo q hace algunos 8 años eran malisimos veo q dsd la copa peru 2004 hacia aca lo has mjorado y quiza por ahi compiten vs chile por los del quinto puesto en sudamerica.
Ahhh otra cosa magnifico lo de lima con ese par d estadios tan bonitos el monumental u y el nacional oajala en bogota sucediera algo igual


----------



## bakerito

peruanito said:


> un nuevo estadio en Cusco Tupac Amaru de Sicuani


Muy bonito estadio digno de una tercera o segunda division


----------



## Robert.Ch

Hola
bienvenido.


bakerito said:


> Hola amigos peruanos soy colombiano y me llamo la atencion ese estadio de tacna el nuevo me parece quiza mucho mas competitivo contra el basadre para ser tacna una ciudad no tan grande en peru.


Asi es, hay ciudades mas grandes que Tacna y a las justas tienen un estadio decente. Una pena que Tacna no tenga a un equipo en primera.


bakerito said:


> una pregunta en ese estadio juega algun club de copa peru ya q solo tengo conocimiento d un equipo de tacna el bolognesi y el alfonso ugarte creo?¿? aunque el augarte tambien es de puno.


Existe Alfonso Ugarte de Tacna, y también el tradicional e histórico Alfonso Ugarte de Puno, ambos juegan en sus ligas locales que clasifican a la Copa Perú, que es uno de los torneos que dan un cupo a la primera división.
En esos estadios juegan los equipos de Tacna en sus ligas, y también esta el mas popular de la ciudad el Crnel Bolognesi, que juega en la segunda división aunque con posibilidades de descender a su liga de origen.


bakerito said:


> Otra inquietud ese estadio de sullana del alianza atletico cuando lo terminaran.


 Nobody knows! Sullana es una ciudad que se merece un estadio digno por haber tenido futbol profesional por tantos años!!! este año al parecer el Alianza Atletico desciendo, gran parte, por culpa de no contar con el apoyo de su público que no puede ir a verlo porque tiene jugar en otra ciudad.


bakerito said:


> Tercero me parece q peru ha avanzado mucho en sus estadios del interior recuerdo q hace algunos 8 años eran malisimos veo q dsd la copa peru 2004 hacia aca lo has mjorado y quiza por ahi compiten vs chile por los del quinto puesto en sudamerica.


Siiiii!!!!
antes eramos una verguenza total!!! no pasabamos de 4 estadios...
la copa América, el mundial sub 17, y el dinero por el canon minero en las regiones, han traido una mejora considerable en la infraestructura deportiva del Perú....hay muchas ciudades pequeñisimas que ahora tienen estadios decentes...pero falta por hacer
Yo creo que ya pasamos a Chile de lejos y en parte porque ahora la infraestructura de futbol ya esta descentralizada, en Chile aun esta centralizado y en pocas ciudades provinciales. Creo que por ahora el 5to lo tenemos bien puesto detrás de Venezuela y Colombia. Aun hay mucho por hacer!


bakerito said:


> Ahhh otra cosa magnifico lo de lima con ese par d estadios tan bonitos el monumental u y el nacional oajala en bogota sucediera algo igual


y tb el Alejandro Villanueva (Matute) no esta mal...y si remodelaran el de San Marcos otra cosa sería....4 estadios de gran presencia...y si sumamos a Callao que forma parte del área metropolitana y modernizasen su estadio mas aun (ya lo han hecho y ha mejorado bastante su presencia) pues 5 estadios en el área metropolitana de Lima!!!


----------



## neo3102

gente han visto la pantalla electronica del matute ? me parece o le han aumentado de tamano, alguien que lo confirme ?


----------



## JAVAsupporters

uspaorkoo said:


> me parece que te refieres al estadio monumental de la U (universitario de deportes), porque la Universidad de San Martin de Porres no tiene estadio.
> 
> asumiendo esa confusion, pues tengo entendido que en las tribunas del estadio monumental caben 60,000 y mas los palcos hacen un total de 80,000. Aunque esto es cuestion tambien de optica y del diseño del estadio, por ejemplo el estadio de Colo Colo en Chile lo veo pequeño pero segun tengo entendido tiene como para 60,000 o por ahi, el estadio de Alianza Lima tambien lo veo a simple vista como de 25,000, pero tiene para 35,000 y asi por el estilo.


no, yo se cual es el de universitario, y si ese si es grande, yo me refiero a uno q aparece en la pag de worldstadiums el q les digo aparece como segundo estadio mas grande de peru, osea mas grande q el propio estadio nacional de lima es imposible ps creo yo aaah y es UNIVERSIDAD DE SAN MARCOS..


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Si, se llama Estadio San Marcos y es de la Universidad del mismo nombre.*


----------



## chikobestia

Ilusión óptica, incluso la vi mas chica.




neo3102 said:


> gente han visto la pantalla electronica del matute ? me parece o le han aumentado de tamano, alguien que lo confirme ?


----------



## olivosmicky20

disculpen si altero algo el foro, es que soy fanatico de universitario de deportes y apesar de los problemas que tenemos , los hinchas vemos el entusiasmo que ponene los jugadores . ahora mui solicitud es que si algun arquitecto o dibujante que este en este foro podría hacer un dibujo o 3d de una posible remodelacion del estadio , con mas seguridad y nueva infraestructura. tal vez algun techado pero algo que sea mejor de como esta ahora y con mas seguridad en palcos y tribunas


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *La verdad que en estos momentos hay cosas mas importantes como para pensar en una remodelación, a los jugadores se les debe meses al igual que los trabajadores, creo yo que no es momento para una remodelación o ampliación, Pacheco lo prometio en un inicio, pero no supo llevar las riendas del club.*


----------



## hector escudero

JAVAsupporters said:


> no, yo se cual es el de universitario, y si ese si es grande, yo me refiero a uno q aparece en la pag de worldstadiums el q les digo aparece  como segundo estadio mas grande de peru, osea mas grande q el propio estadio nacional de lima es imposible ps creo yo aaah y es UNIVERSIDAD DE SAN MARCOS..


Ya se explicò anteriormente el estadio san marcos entra mas gente que el nacional ,por una cuestion sencilla POR CADA GRADERIA alrededor de las tribunas entra mas gente porque el ancho y largo es mucho mayor por decir si el nacional entran 1000 personas por cada graderia en san marcos entran 1,200.
Adicionalmente a occidente y oriente en el nacional las graderias son paralelas a la pista atletica mientras en san marcosson ligeramente curvas por lo que entra mas gente.
Ademas en el nacional hay 35 a 40 gradas en san marcos de 40 a 45 gradas , ni modo el san marcos tiene mas capacidad por donde se le mire aunque el que las fotos para el que no ha estado ahi le de otra impresiòn.


----------



## El Vecino323

hector escudero said:


> Ya se explicò anteriormente el estadio san marcos entra mas gente que el nacional ,por una cuestion sencilla POR CADA GRADERIA alrededor de las tribunas entra mas gente porque el ancho y largo es mucho mayor por decir si el nacional entran 1000 personas por cada graderia en san marcos entran 1,200.
> Adicionalmente a occidente y oriente en el nacional las graderias son paralelas a la pista atletica mientras en san marcosson ligeramente curvas por lo que entra mas gente.
> Ademas en el nacional hay 35 a 40 gradas en san marcos de 40 a 45 gradas , ni modo el san marcos tiene mas capacidad por donde se le mire aunque el que las fotos para el que no ha estado ahi le de otra impresiòn.


El Estadio San Marcos no tiene puertas como el Nacional porque bajo nivel del piso. Además Universitario jamas debio haber destruido el Lolo Fernández ya que lo podria tener como cancha alterna, algo escuche no se si sea verdad que pidieron una cuota extraordinaria a los socios para ponerle grass sintetico a la cancha pero al final no hicieron nada.


----------



## Oscar10

El Vecino323 said:


> El Estadio San Marcos no tiene puertas como el Nacional porque bajo nivel del piso. Además Universitario jamas debio haber destruido el Lolo Fernández ya que lo podria tener como cancha alterna, algo escuche no se si sea verdad que pidieron una cuota extraordinaria a los socios para ponerle grass sintetico a la cancha *pero al final no hicieron nada*.


*Falso.*

* Actualmente están trabajando en el Lolo Fernandez.*
* Aprovecho para dejar algunas fotos.*





































*Render: Campo sintetico, remodelación, ampliación.*


----------



## chincha rock

^^ Sinpaticon el video ojala se concrete lo mas pronto posible.


----------



## Massilia10

Oscar10 said:


> *Falso.*
> 
> * Actualmente están trabajando en el Lolo Fernandez.*


5 meses sin pagar a sus jugadores (y recordando lo ridiculo que fue el viaje en el Cusco hace poco), pero tienen plata para poner una cancha nueva, y hasta hacer un museo...:nuts: Como que no es logico.


----------



## Cachorro_dc

Según entiendo, eso se hace con inversiones privadas, y con el fin de generar ingresos al club, ya que quedarán campos deportivos para beneficio de los socios, y también -imagino yo- para alquilar en caso de eventos deportivos u otros.


----------



## Cachorro_dc

Tema aparte, el UTC de Cajamarca, no está jugando en el estadio "Héroes de San Ramón"????, porque he visto que lo hace en otro estadio más pequeño y me parece que el estadio principal de esa ciudad es el "Héroes"... alguien sabe por qué???


----------



## Oscar10

Cachorro_dc said:


> Según entiendo, *eso se hace con inversiones privadas, y con el fin de generar ingresos al club*, ya que quedarán campos deportivos para beneficio de los socios, y también -imagino yo- para alquilar en caso de eventos deportivos u otros.


* Asi es, todo es inversión privada. Ya que mencionaron el museo, aquí les dejo el render e información que salio hace unos dias.

**Museo Lolo Fernández*

El plan de gestión de la actual Junta Directiva (mejoramiento de infraestructura), contempla la construcción, implementación y puesta en funcionamiento del primer museo de fútbol en el Perú, hecho por el Club Universitario de Deportes, el cual estará ubicado en los espacios predeterminados del Estadio Monumental, que colindan con el Palco Presidencial del Club. 

 La inversión para su construcción e implementación asciende a *US$ 70 mil dólares*, los cuales serán asumidos íntegramente por la empresa privada, y estarán a cargo del socio Víctor Ramos Reaño, de cuya experiencia profesional se debe destacar la de haber sido jefe de control patrimonial y de proyectos de la embajada de los EEUU, actualmente se desempeña como consultor internacionel en la lucha contra la corrupción y proyectos de inversión. Dicha persona estará a cargo de un equipo de profesionales expertos en museografría, diseño, arquitectura e informática. 











El Museo Lolo Fernández está orientado a satisfacer la demanda de los hinchas del futbol, no sólo de la "U", sino de los habitantes de Lima, Provincias y el turismo nacional e internacional. Las secciones de que estará compuesto el museo serán sobre una breve historia del Club (exposición de todas las camisetas a lo largo de los 87 años, las 25 copas por Títulos Nacionales y la Copa Libertadores Sub-20 - 2011 que serán expuestas en urnas de vidrio), el equipo (a lo largo de la historia), Lolo Fernández, grandes idolos, hincha crema, una réplica del Estadio Monumental en miniatura, sala multimedia de información con pantallas planas y táctiles de última generación. 

 Esta obra se complementará con un recorrido (tour) al Estadio Monumental, donde se podrán tomar vistas fotográficas, concluyendo en un ambiente de gastronomía restaurante de primer nivel que se ubicará en el semi círculo de la zona "C" (siguiente piso) lugar donde se comercializará toda clase de souvenirs y artículos sobre el Club.

 El Museo Lolo Fernández, que duda cabe se convertirá en otra fuente más de ingresos para el Club, ya que las visitas tendrán un costo determinado para el público en general, socios, escolares y para el adulto mayor, entre otros. 










 Una visita panorámica de lo que será el Museo Lolo Fernández, se presenta en 3D.

* 



*
clubuniversitario.pe​


----------



## franci.sc.o

Hoy vi un poco el u-vallejo y que lindo el nacional.


----------



## theWrC

El museo.... Me muero de ganas de ir....


----------



## chikobestia

No hubo publicidad hoy en el Nacional, que coño habrá pasado con los leds? pensé que hoy por fin los veríamos.


----------



## chincha rock

^^ lo mismo me pregunto q paso ?


----------



## Oscar10

*Todos nos preguntamos lo mismo. Si no lo van a usar, mejor que lo manden al monumental.* :lol:


----------



## uspaorkoo

yo hace rato pregunte lo mismo de los paneles LED y me salieron con que no se podian usar en partidos de eliminatoria, pero ya han pasado partidos de sudamericana, del campeonato peruano, y siguen sin usarlos, sospecho que solo los usaron para impresionar en la inaguracion y nada mas...


----------



## LordiHard

traere info ..


----------



## bakerito

Hola muchachos soy fanatico del futbol y de todas las ligas sudamericanas me gusta estar al tanto de los resultados infraestructura y todo eso de estadisticas perdon q les desvie el tema pero quzia aca puedan ayudamre con una duda: como saben la CONMEBOL dio otro cupo a cada una de las federaciones restantes ocho en total para la SUDACOPA 2012 en peru como se clasificara ese cuarto equipo??? ya lo saben aun y otra inquietud veo q intigas de ayacucho y union comercio de moyobamba estan cerca de clasificarse a la SUDACOPA 2012 sus estadios estarian avalados por la CSF
Agradezco su atencion:cheers:


----------



## Oscar10

bakerito said:


> Hola muchachos soy fanatico del futbol y de todas las ligas sudamericanas me gusta estar al tanto de los resultados infraestructura y todo eso de estadisticas perdon q les desvie el tema pero quzia aca puedan ayudamre con una duda: como saben la CONMEBOL dio otro cupo a cada una de las federaciones restantes ocho en total para la SUDACOPA 2012 en peru como se clasificara ese cuarto equipo??? ya lo saben aun y otra inquietud veo q intigas de ayacucho y union comercio de moyobamba estan cerca de clasificarse a la SUDACOPA 2012 sus estadios estarian avalados por la CSF
> Agradezco su atencion:cheers:


*Te respondo en el =>* thread de deportes.


----------



## El Vecino323

Ayer estuve en San Marcos (en el fallido concierto de Calle 13) y noté que todas las tribunas están divididas en tres con rejas permanentes, claro para los conciertos pero también pordría servir para el fútbol. Nose si fue una ilusión óptica pero me parecio ver la cancha verde o era alguna alfombra para "proteger" la cancha?

Además vi la capacidad de cada tribuna:
Occidente: 9 mil
Oriente: 8 mil
Norte y Sur: 13 mil cada una
Osea mas o menos 43 mil, eso debe ser con la medidas se seguridad


----------



## Massilia10

El Vecino323 said:


> *San Marcos*
> Además vi la capacidad de cada tribuna:
> Occidente: 9 mil
> Oriente: 8 mil
> Norte y Sur: 13 mil cada una
> Osea mas o menos 43 mil, eso debe ser con la medidas se seguridad


Buena info. 
Y con butacas, el aforo del estadio San Marcos bajaria aun mas...
Estamos muy lejos de los 60 000 que algunos anuncian.


----------



## invasorzim

Massilia10 said:


> Buena info.
> Y con butacas, el aforo del estadio San Marcos bajaria aun mas...
> Estamos muy lejos de los 60 000 que algunos anuncian.


No creo, 43 mil ya es la capacidad reducida, con butacas seria una capacidad similar.


----------



## Massilia10

invasorzim said:


> No creo, 43 mil ya es la capacidad reducida, con butacas seria una capacidad similar.


Todos los estadios en el mundo pierden algo de capacidad cuando se instalan butacas por primera vez...no veo porque con el estadio San Marcos seria diferente. :nuts:

Ahora, con la gente parada y apretada, claro que entran hasta 60 000 personas...pero ya hubieron en el mundo varios accidentes graves causados justamente porque el publico andaba asi, apretado y parado...


----------



## jocho

Massilia10 said:


> Todos los estadios en el mundo pierden algo de capacidad cuando se instalan butacas por primera vez...no veo porque con el estadio San Marcos seria diferente. :nuts:
> 
> Ahora, con la gente parada y apretada, claro que entran hasta 60 000 personas...pero ya hubieron en el mundo varios accidentes graves causados justamente porque el publico andaba asi, apretado y parado...


San Marcos es amplio, la capacidad de 43 000 es la reducida después de los problemas que surgieron por las fallas estructurales y similares... con butacas sería lo mismo porque la capacidad de por sí ya se vio reducida. Si la UNSA y el viejo Nacional tenian una capacidad similar siendo mas pequeños, resultaría una locura que San Marcos baje a tener una capacidad como la de Matute.


----------



## Xtremizta

HOY EL CNI DESCENDIO, Q PENA POR ELLOS, ME GUSTABA SU ESTADIO


----------



## El Vecino323

Massilia10 said:


> Todos los estadios en el mundo pierden algo de capacidad cuando se instalan butacas por primera vez...no veo porque con el estadio San Marcos seria diferente. :nuts:
> 
> Ahora, con la gente parada y apretada, claro que entran hasta 60 000 personas...pero ya hubieron en el mundo varios accidentes graves causados justamente porque el publico andaba asi, apretado y parado...


Ya está reducida porque habian lineas en las gradas para separar cada "asiento" solo falta que algún día pongan butacas


----------



## Xtremizta

*Algunas fotos del Estadio Chiclayano:

Cuanta capacidad tiene? es bien pequeño en realidad, yo creíq era más grande



























Hubo buena cantidad de asistentes y el partido excelente.*


----------



## El Vecino323

La Asistencia final (entre pagantes e invitados) del partido entre Aurich y Alianza: 19.229 espectadores, yo tambien pensé que el Elías Aguirre era mas grande. Pero si hacen tribunas mas altas no va a entrar el fuerte viento que tanto favorece al Aurich...


----------



## chincha rock

^^ Ni con el aire a favor gano el Aurich je je je


----------



## kikethegreat

Lo que lei es que el estadio de Chiclayo es para 22000 personas, pequeño.


----------



## Xtremizta

No creo q entren 200 mil ahi pero ojala lo amplien, el Aurich es un gran equipo e institución. Aunque por ahí dijeron q ellos construirían su propio estadio, si es asi bien por ellos.


----------



## Lecl74

Recontra chico! La reventa es la gran beneficiada. Cuidades como Chiclayo, Trujillo deberian tener estadios de 40000 por lo menos. No siempre se van a llenar, pero siempre va a haber partidos que capten la atencion del publico.


----------



## Oscar10

*¿Partido excelente? en esa cancha es imposible jugar futbol, campo sintetico mas viento, cero juego.*


----------



## chincha rock

todas las canchas deberian de ser con grass natural...


----------



## hector escudero

jocho said:


> San Marcos es amplio, la capacidad de 43 000 es la reducida después de los problemas que surgieron por las fallas estructurales y similares... con butacas sería lo mismo porque la capacidad de por sí ya se vio reducida. Si la UNSA y el viejo Nacional tenian una capacidad similar siendo mas pequeños, resultaría una locura que San Marcos baje a tener una capacidad como la de Matute.


Mas facil que la tabla del uno para los incredulos que creen que la capacidad de san marcos no es 60,000 sino la misma del nacional o unsa vayan al google earth y vean la diferencia de tamaño entre estos estadios desde arriba y no les quedaran dudas.


----------



## kikethegreat

El Vecino323 said:


> Hablando de Chimbote yo mas bien me pregunto como estará el Manuel Gomez Arellano, que desde que construyeron el Manuel Rivera Sánchez no escucho nada del Manuel Gomez Arellano. Estadio que fue la casa del Sipesa, Pesquero y del mismo Gálvez.


Hace un tiempo dijeron que lo iban a remodelar, pero creo quedo en nada, aparte creo que para Chimbote el nuevo estadio es suficiente para la ciudad, lo unico que le faltaria para verlo ok son las butacas.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Pues a mi me gustaria que no tuviera colores de Unidad Escolar, pero luego de los colores del Heraclio Tapia, pues ya ni modo.


----------



## Xtremizta

ALGUIEN TIENE FOTOS DEL LUGAR DONDE ENTRENA LA SAN MARTIN??? ES UN "MINI ESTADIO" CREO PERO MUY SIMPATICO CON ASIENTOS GRISES... GRACIAS


----------



## Oscar10

^^



Oscar10 said:


> *Que necesita la San Martin para poder jugar en su Villa Deportiva?, se puede jugar partidos contra equipos de provincia por ejemplo.*
> 
> * Estas son algunas fotos que pude encontrar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tengo entendido que la cancha tiene tamaño reglamentario y cuenta con una buena tribuna.*


*Pag. 224*


----------



## loganmsc

Cuanto de capacidad tiene ese recinto deportivo?


----------



## MicroX

loganmsc said:


> Cuanto de capacidad tiene ese recinto deportivo?


Ese sitio no pasa los 1000 espectadores


----------



## Xtremizta

wow, muchas gracias, la verdad es q me gusta. Leí q no puede ser usado en el campeonato porque se encuentra dentro del centro de estudios de la misa universidad. pero lo repito, es muy simpático


----------



## invasorzim

Xtremizta said:


> wow, muchas gracias, la verdad es q me gusta. Leí q no puede ser usado en el campeonato porque se encuentra dentro del centro de estudios de la misa universidad. pero lo repito, es muy simpático


Creo que el problema más tiene que ver con la capacidad porque si fuera eso que dices el estadio de la UNSA no podria usarse.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Creo recordar que alguien dijo algo sobre que la Muni de Santa Anita no daba la autorización por la falta de mas accesos.


----------



## El Vecino323

Seria muy bueno para San Martin que invierta en ese "mini estadio" para que cumpla las medidas de seguridad para que pueda jugar partidos del Descentralizado de bajo riesgo como contra equipos de provincia de poca hinchada o etc.


----------



## RapperSchool

UNAS IMÁGENES DEL ESTADIO ELIAS AGUIRRE DE CHICLAYO.. 
PARTIDO AURICH VS ALIANZA


----------



## Oscar10

El Vecino323 said:


> Seria muy bueno para San Martin que invierta en ese "mini estadio" para que cumpla las medidas de seguridad para que pueda jugar partidos del Descentralizado de bajo riesgo como contra equipos de provincia de poca hinchada o etc.


*Pienso lo mismo, ojala resuelvan el problema que les impide usar su estadio. Tengo entendido que en un principio, la idea de ellos era jugar de local allí.*


----------



## Massilia10

El estadio tiene fisuras en el techo...llego la hora de remodelar en serio el Elias Aguirre. El campeon 2011 se lo merece. 

*Techo principal del estadio Elías Aguirre es una amenaza para el público*
Informes de Defensa Civil señalan que no soportaría un sismo. Juan Aurich jugará la Copa Libertadores y el Descentralizado en dicho recinto

WILFREDO SANDOVAL
Corresponsal de El Comercio

El campeón del fútbol peruano vive su mejor momento y el deseo de todos es que nada malogre el gran ambiente que existe en Juan Aurich. Por eso es bueno que se tomen las medidas de seguridad que eviten cualquier riesgo en un inicio de año con amistosos y partidos internacionales por la Copa Libertadores.

La infraestructura del estadio Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo, escenario en el que ejerce su localía el ‘Ciclón’, *presenta “nivel de riesgo alto grave” para actividades deportivas. *

El principal riesgo es el pesado techo de concreto que no soportaría un evento telúrico. Detallados informes elaborados por expertos, revelan que *el alero o techo de la tribuna preferencial del estadio Elías Aguirre, construido hace 40 años, es una de las principales amenazas para el público que acude a presenciar actividades de índole masivo*, siendo considerado este escenario deportivo el más importante de la región Lambayeque.

El director regional del Instituto Nacional de Defensa Civil (Indeci), Agustín Basauri Arámbulo, es una de las autoridades más preocupadas por el funcionamiento del estadio, porque *las instalaciones no cuentan con licencia de funcionamiento, certificado de seguridad de Defensa Civil y registra un acta de visita de inspección de la oficina nacional de Defensa Nacional, Defensa Civil y Seguridad Ciudadana del Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque, en la que se concluye que el escenario presenta nivel de riesgo alto grave.* 

*A TOMAR EN CUENTA*
El Elías Aguirre presenta deficiencias estructurales, eléctricas y de seguridad. Según explicó Basauri, en el estadio se realizan actividades deportivas y no deportivas, sin contar con licencias, certificados, autorizaciones y garantías de ley.

Según el director regional de Indeci, las autoridades del Instituto Peruano del Deporte —desde el año 2008 en que se detectaron los problemas— solo han levantado pequeñas observaciones pero no han prestado atención a varios temas graves como el alero de la tribuna occidente, la cual tiene fisuras y grietas con exposición de acero estructural corroído y sulfatado, lo que pondría en peligro inminente a los usuarios frente a un posible colapso ocasionado por un sismo.

El jefe de la oficina de Defensa Nacional, Defensa Civil y Seguridad Ciudadana del gobierno regional, Carlos Balarezo Mesones, recordó que las autoridades del IPD están incumpliendo las recomendaciones de los peritos de Defensa Civil al seguir utilizando la tribuna preferencial del estadio, en cuyas instalaciones no se deberían seguir programando actividades masivas porque no cuenta con certificado de seguridad.

*PARA EL IPD NO REVISTE PELIGRO*
Para el jefe regional del IPD, Tomás Soriano Sandoval los problemas del estadio no tendrían un riesgo inminente y para ello se basa en informes del Colegio de Ingenieros de Lambayeque y de la consultora Gallegos Casabone Arango Quesada Ingenieros Civiles S.A.C, los cuales dicen que el alero de la tribuna no es un peligro de colapso pero recomiendan trabajos de reforzamiento e incluso el cambio del techo de concreto por uno más liviano.

*Es probable que este mes el MEF apruebe un monto para reforzar las estructuras, reposición de acabados y la reparación de daños en la tribuna preferencial, en cuyas obras se tiene previsto invertir más de S/.1’600.000 nuevos soles.*

Soriano considera que las observaciones de Defensa Civil no constituyen causal para inhabilitar el uso de las tribunas, y solicitará permiso a Lima para seguir utilizando el escenario en los partidos en los que el campeón del fútbol peruano Juan Aurich enfrentará amistosos internacionales y recibirá al Santos de Brasil por la Copa Libertadores.

http://elcomercio.pe/deportes/1359981/noticia-techo-principal-estadio-elias-aguirre-amenaza-publico


----------



## bakerito

Massilia10 said:


> El estadio tiene fisuras en el techo...llego la hora de remodelar en serio el Elias Aguirre. El campeon 2011 se lo merece.
> 
> *Techo principal del estadio Elías Aguirre es una amenaza para el público*
> Informes de Defensa Civil señalan que no soportaría un sismo. Juan Aurich jugará la Copa Libertadores y el Descentralizado en dicho recinto
> 
> WILFREDO SANDOVAL
> Corresponsal de El Comercio
> 
> El campeón del fútbol peruano vive su mejor momento y el deseo de todos es que nada malogre el gran ambiente que existe en Juan Aurich. Por eso es bueno que se tomen las medidas de seguridad que eviten cualquier riesgo en un inicio de año con amistosos y partidos internacionales por la Copa Libertadores.
> 
> La infraestructura del estadio Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo, escenario en el que ejerce su localía el ‘Ciclón’, *presenta “nivel de riesgo alto grave” para actividades deportivas. *
> 
> El principal riesgo es el pesado techo de concreto que no soportaría un evento telúrico. Detallados informes elaborados por expertos, revelan que *el alero o techo de la tribuna preferencial del estadio Elías Aguirre, construido hace 40 años, es una de las principales amenazas para el público que acude a presenciar actividades de índole masivo*, siendo considerado este escenario deportivo el más importante de la región Lambayeque.
> 
> El director regional del Instituto Nacional de Defensa Civil (Indeci), Agustín Basauri Arámbulo, es una de las autoridades más preocupadas por el funcionamiento del estadio, porque *las instalaciones no cuentan con licencia de funcionamiento, certificado de seguridad de Defensa Civil y registra un acta de visita de inspección de la oficina nacional de Defensa Nacional, Defensa Civil y Seguridad Ciudadana del Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque, en la que se concluye que el escenario presenta nivel de riesgo alto grave.*
> 
> *A TOMAR EN CUENTA*
> El Elías Aguirre presenta deficiencias estructurales, eléctricas y de seguridad. Según explicó Basauri, en el estadio se realizan actividades deportivas y no deportivas, sin contar con licencias, certificados, autorizaciones y garantías de ley.
> 
> Según el director regional de Indeci, las autoridades del Instituto Peruano del Deporte —desde el año 2008 en que se detectaron los problemas— solo han levantado pequeñas observaciones pero no han prestado atención a varios temas graves como el alero de la tribuna occidente, la cual tiene fisuras y grietas con exposición de acero estructural corroído y sulfatado, lo que pondría en peligro inminente a los usuarios frente a un posible colapso ocasionado por un sismo.
> 
> El jefe de la oficina de Defensa Nacional, Defensa Civil y Seguridad Ciudadana del gobierno regional, Carlos Balarezo Mesones, recordó que las autoridades del IPD están incumpliendo las recomendaciones de los peritos de Defensa Civil al seguir utilizando la tribuna preferencial del estadio, en cuyas instalaciones no se deberían seguir programando actividades masivas porque no cuenta con certificado de seguridad.
> 
> *PARA EL IPD NO REVISTE PELIGRO*
> Para el jefe regional del IPD, Tomás Soriano Sandoval los problemas del estadio no tendrían un riesgo inminente y para ello se basa en informes del Colegio de Ingenieros de Lambayeque y de la consultora Gallegos Casabone Arango Quesada Ingenieros Civiles S.A.C, los cuales dicen que el alero de la tribuna no es un peligro de colapso pero recomiendan trabajos de reforzamiento e incluso el cambio del techo de concreto por uno más liviano.
> 
> *Es probable que este mes el MEF apruebe un monto para reforzar las estructuras, reposición de acabados y la reparación de daños en la tribuna preferencial, en cuyas obras se tiene previsto invertir más de S/.1’600.000 nuevos soles.*
> 
> Soriano considera que las observaciones de Defensa Civil no constituyen causal para inhabilitar el uso de las tribunas, y solicitará permiso a Lima para seguir utilizando el escenario en los partidos en los que el campeón del fútbol peruano Juan Aurich enfrentará amistosos internacionales y recibirá al Santos de Brasil por la Copa Libertadores.
> 
> http://elcomercio.pe/deportes/1359981/noticia-techo-principal-estadio-elias-aguirre-amenaza-publico


hno:hno:Grave para un equipo que va a jugar la libertadores siendo el campeon del peru.hno:


----------



## Oscar10

*El Aurich debería tener estadio propio.*


----------



## Xtremizta

Oscar10 said:


> *El Aurich debería tener estadio propio.*


tienen el dinero para hacerlo. Y una gran dirigencia.


----------



## LuchoHop

Espero ahora que el Sport Huancayo va a jugar la libertadores ojalá utilicen la iluminación artificial...que en verdad no sé si esta terminada al 100%.


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *Falso.*
> 
> * Actualmente están trabajando en el Lolo Fernandez.*
> * Aprovecho para dejar algunas fotos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Render: Campo sintetico, remodelación, ampliación.*





Oscar10 said:


> * Asi es, todo es inversión privada. Ya que mencionaron el museo, aquí les dejo el render e información que salio hace unos dias.
> 
> **Museo Lolo Fernández*
> 
> El plan de gestión de la actual Junta Directiva (mejoramiento de infraestructura), contempla la construcción, implementación y puesta en funcionamiento del primer museo de fútbol en el Perú, hecho por el Club Universitario de Deportes, el cual estará ubicado en los espacios predeterminados del Estadio Monumental, que colindan con el Palco Presidencial del Club.
> 
> La inversión para su construcción e implementación asciende a *US$ 70 mil dólares*, los cuales serán asumidos íntegramente por la empresa privada, y estarán a cargo del socio Víctor Ramos Reaño, de cuya experiencia profesional se debe destacar la de haber sido jefe de control patrimonial y de proyectos de la embajada de los EEUU, actualmente se desempeña como consultor internacionel en la lucha contra la corrupción y proyectos de inversión. Dicha persona estará a cargo de un equipo de profesionales expertos en museografría, diseño, arquitectura e informática.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Museo Lolo Fernández está orientado a satisfacer la demanda de los hinchas del futbol, no sólo de la "U", sino de los habitantes de Lima, Provincias y el turismo nacional e internacional. Las secciones de que estará compuesto el museo serán sobre una breve historia del Club (exposición de todas las camisetas a lo largo de los 87 años, las 25 copas por Títulos Nacionales y la Copa Libertadores Sub-20 - 2011 que serán expuestas en urnas de vidrio), el equipo (a lo largo de la historia), Lolo Fernández, grandes idolos, hincha crema, una réplica del Estadio Monumental en miniatura, sala multimedia de información con pantallas planas y táctiles de última generación.
> 
> Esta obra se complementará con un recorrido (tour) al Estadio Monumental, donde se podrán tomar vistas fotográficas, concluyendo en un ambiente de gastronomía restaurante de primer nivel que se ubicará en el semi círculo de la zona "C" (siguiente piso) lugar donde se comercializará toda clase de souvenirs y artículos sobre el Club.
> 
> El Museo Lolo Fernández, que duda cabe se convertirá en otra fuente más de ingresos para el Club, ya que las visitas tendrán un costo determinado para el público en general, socios, escolares y para el adulto mayor, entre otros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una visita panorámica de lo que será el Museo Lolo Fernández, se presenta en 3D.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> clubuniversitario.pe​


*En la inauguración del Estadio Lolo Fernandez, la 'U' derrotó a la Universidad de Chile por 4:2, con tres goles de Teodoro Fernández*








fuente: galerias de la banda de odriozola


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm muy interesante video mmm me hubiera gustado que la u le venda ese terreno a la san martin para que alli puedan jugar mmm


----------



## Xtremizta

no entiendo por que "repostea" información ANTIGUA. ni modo.


----------



## chikobestia

Que coño habrá pasado con los paneles, que tal estafa.



Oscar10 said:


> *
> Si no lo van a usar, que los manden al Monumental. jaja* :cheers:


----------



## Indochine

en este video hablan un funcionarion de la victoria sobre la construccion del estadio de alianza


----------



## chikobestia

Indochine, hay fotos del Monumental y alrededores antes de construirse? me llama la atención que pasando norte haya una asequia, como era antes alguien se acuerda?


----------



## chikobestia

Buenaso el video!



Indochine said:


> en este video hablan un funcionarion de la victoria sobre la construccion del estadio de alianza


----------



## Xtremizta

bueno el video, y pobre de la victoria q no puede ver ese sueño realizado, la ide sin duda er buena. Ojala algun día se haga realidad.


----------



## antigriego

Tengo algunas fotos del Estadio Huancayo:



























PD: Disculpen la calidad, las tomé con el celular...


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm excelentes fotos del estadio de huancayo


----------



## Indochine

saben si las obras en el estadio Joel Gutierrez de Tacna ya acabaron? o si ya fue inaugurado oficialmente?
estas fotos son del 2010




































fuente


----------



## EBNKIKE

chikobestia said:


> Que coño habrá pasado con los paneles, que tal estafa.


Lo mismo con el nacional, esos paneles led de publicidad estan guardados o que ?:bash:


----------



## Indochine

Como estara el viejo estadio de chimbote?








esta notiica era del año pasado:

*PROPONEN DEMOLICION TOTAL DE ESTADIO "MANUEL GOMEZ ARELLANO"*
Quieren desaparecer el Manuel Gómez Arellano. En la última sesión de regidores de la Municipalidad Provincial del Santa, desarrollada la noche del viernes de la semana que pasó, el responsable de la Comisión de Deportes y Cultura, Roberto Briceño Franco, propuso que el Coliseo Cerrado- que inicialmente se quería construir frente al mercado mayorista La Perla- siga en el mismo lugar donde está; es decir, que el viejo coliseo Paúl Harris se demolido para edificar uno mejor y amplio.

Sin embargo, en su exposición ante el pleno edil, el arquitecto de profesión sorprendió al sustentar que para que el Paúl Harris sea mejorado, se haría justo y necesario que el estadio Manuel Gómez Arellano sea demolido en su totalidad, para dar espacio al nuevo Coliseo Cerrado que albergaría a más de 8 mil personas.

Como se sabe, está vigente la Ordenanza Municipal que declaraba intangible los sectores de los pantanos de Villa María.

“Yo he planteado que se respete la ley, nada más, la gestión anterior (de Victoria Espinoza) hizo lo que han querido y recién se han dado cuenta. Hacer un coliseo en un pantano intangible, es una locura.

Por qué complicarnos la vida al querer llevar un coliseo a un pantano si tenemos un espacio donde podamos hacerlo. Si se realiza esta obra, en el terreno del Paúl Harris, la capacidad sería de 8 mil a 9 mil personas. El Gómez Arellano tendría que salir, pues la obra del coliseo será amplia. Esto que digo es algo que está en propuesta”, dijo.

El regidor sostuvo que quiere darle `paso´ a la modernidad con esta intención y no a la desaparición de escenarios deportivos, sobre todo para el fútbol.

Aclaró que el nuevo coliseo Paúl Harris, si en caso se apruebe su propuesta, contaría con canchas alternas, las mismas que quedarían en el mismo Gómez Arellano. La obra, según los cálculos que maneja Briceño Franco, es de 25 millones de soles la construcción.

“No es que yo quiera desaparecer (el Gómez Arellano) hay que dar paso a la modernidad y los sectores que viven a los alrededores. Se renovarán esas zonas y le dará más dinámica a los mismos”, refirió.

El arquitecto dijo que en la próxima sesión de concejo ofrecerá su informe detallado sobre esta proposición, y a la vez sostiene que la gente debe de olvidarse del sentimentalismo que pueda generar el viejo y descuidado Manuel Gómez Arellano.

Aclaró que en Chimbote actualmente hay escenarios deportivos en donde se puede practicar el fútbol, por lo que no cree que los equipos amateur o las Ligas de Fútbol se pronuncien al respecto.

“No creo que las Ligas se manifiesten porque está el Centenario en donde, gracias al gras sintético, se puede practicar el fútbol varios horas al día. También está la cancha del Drenaje (ubicada en Miraflores) pronto quedará terminada”, puntualizó.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm si lo van a demoler que lo transformen en un parque


----------



## jocho

Nooooooo  me gusta ese estadio.

Es algo así como si hubiesen pretendido bajarse el Estadio Melgar despues que inauguraron la UNSA...


----------



## MicroX

Pintaron las escaleras de rojo en Matute


----------



## Robert.Ch

Pero el Gomez Arellano es esteticamente muy feo y ya esta deteriorado...en cambio el Mariano Melgar es mucho mejor por lo que no habria forma de demolerlo...
Me parece bien la demolicion de este estadio ya que en su lugar ampliaran un coliseo.


----------



## chikobestia

Son cintas naranjas de señalética, por seguridad.




MicroX said:


> Pintaron las escaleras de rojo en Matute


----------



## Liquido

El único que vale la pena es el Nacional!


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> Indochine, hay fotos del Monumental y alrededores antes de construirse? me llama la atención que pasando norte haya una asequia, como era antes alguien se acuerda?


creo que no hay foto, Delfino y el Gordo Gonzales encontraron la zona, era un pampon donde se construria en un futuro un parque zonal, para beneficio de la tranquila zona residencial que esta al frente del estadio, Universitario compro el terreno en tiempos de Jorge Nicollini.
La construccion fue relativamente rapido para semejante estadio.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buena fotos nocturnas


----------



## Indochine




----------



## invasorzim

^^ La 1ra foto esta buenaza.


----------



## jaciunti

Que fue del campeones?


----------



## Indochine

jaciunti said:


> Que fue del campeones?


en ese estadio, si es que sigue ese proyecto se debe eliminar esa pista y ampliar la tribuna hacia esa direccion


----------



## MicroX

Indochine eres fanático de estadios pero no tomas ni una... no pues, no te pasas. Contribuye


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> Indochine eres fanático de estadios pero no tomas ni una... no pues, no te pasas. Contribuye



:cheers1: ya pondre mis fotos, hasta el año pasado colgaba fotos sobre todo cuando pasaba por el nacional y su remodelacion.

aca una foto del Nacional que me gusta, con niebla.








Climatizando el Estadio Nacional
fuente

para mi el mejor clima para ver futbol y jugar futbol es cuando hace frio, nada de calor ni el verano ni al medio dia que agota mas a los jugadores, siquiera en argentina te echan agua de las mangeras, aca nada, el mismo calor del partido y los canticos de las barras hace que se respire futbol.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm que buena foto la ultima mmm el estadio nacional quedo a todo dar


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*ESTADIO MIGUEL GRAU - CALLAO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO

estadio de puno con 6 carriles


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*ESTADIO ENRIQUE TORRES BELON - PUNO*


----------



## Indochine

que mal que la pista del Enrique Torres Belon no sean de 8 carriles, como tiene que ser en las competencias oficiales.


----------



## MicroX

Indochine said:


> que mal que la pista del Enrique Torres Belon no sean de 8 carriles, como tiene que ser en las competencias oficiales.


Indochine, un favor, tienes la foto del Monumental de la tribuna norte en el momento que la U sale al campo final de vuelta 2009.

Está es la toma desde un vídeo


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> Indochine, un favor, tienes la foto del Monumental de la tribuna norte en el momento que la U sale al campo final de vuelta 2009.
> 
> Está es la toma desde un vídeo


claro estimado si tengo algunas fotos de varias zonas del Monumental de esa tarde.


----------



## Oscar10

*Hasta ahora no saben de que trata el thread?, es de estadios, no de hinchadas, jugadores, barras bravas, etc. 

Con un par de fotos panorámicas, suficiente. *


----------



## MicroX

Indochine said:


> claro estimado si tengo algunas fotos de varias zonas del Monumental de esa tarde.


¿El hecho de tirar rollos de papel tiene un nombre especifico?


----------



## elgotitas

Estadio municipal de chorrillos








(Acá imagenes del poderoso sport huancayo en el estadio)
































































Con gente en las tribunas











Perdón por el tamaño de algunas

P.D.:si las primeras fotos no se cargan recarguen la página porque son de una página media mutante


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buenas fotos, lastima que municipal este casi desaparecido


----------



## peruanito

Buenas fotos, este treadh ya necesitaba ser alimentado. Aunque las del monumental ya habían aparecido en este treadh.

bueno les dejo una fotitos de otro estadio de provincia.

Estadio IPD La Oroya


----------



## Xtremizta

*El municipal de Chorillos es netmente futbolistico, q bueno, ojala algun día tenga 4 tribunas y el de la Oroya, acaso no tienen una mina ahi? puch deberian invertirlo en un buen estadio con esa vista sería de muy bueno. *


----------



## alibiza_1014

Una lastima que El Callao, realmente no cuente con buen estadio. Da pena en realidad ver un estadio tan chiquito para un sitio tan grande. Uffff, me gusto el de Chorrillos que siendo un distrito que no tiene ni el 20% de la poblacion que tiene El Callao, tiene algo un poquito más digno y me imaguino lo suficiente grande para ese distrito.


----------



## Indochine

mas fotos del Monumental


----------



## chikobestia

Hay que procuar poner 3 fotos por post máx. está muy desordenado, con fotos repetidas y muy grandes.


----------



## LordiHard

*Pues asi va ... *













peruanito said:


> Mm esa maqueta siempre fue para el estadio de la UANCV, por cierto como ira?, solo tenian el cerco perimetrico y la cancha.


----------



## peruanito

LordiHard said:


> *Pues asi va ... *[/IMG]


Gracias por la foto.:banana:


----------



## Indochine

LordiHard said:


> Juliaca Presente estadio De la UANCV de Juliaca...





LordiHard said:


> *Pues asi va ... *


gracias por compartir
hace 2 años en el foro manejamos este proyecto, que es similar al que estas mostrando, que capacidad tendra el estadio?


























ojala la pista atletica sea normal de 8 carriles como se tiene que hacer.

*Monumental de Lima*








_rodeando el coloso, la playa de estacionamiento lleno de autos, en otro estadio de peru no se a visto algo asi_


















_celebracion los palcios suite-ojala en un futuro no ocurra mas violencia_


----------



## alver3

Les dejo una nota de un diario sobre el estadio del cusco

*Presidente Regional señaló que el Estadio Monumental del Cusco iniciará su ejecución en Junio*
20 Marzo 2012 

Jorge Acurio Tito, Presidente Regional del Cusco, informó que para la construcción del nuevo Estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega se invertirán más de 30 millones de soles a través del Plan COSPECO.

Dicha obra constará de la implementación de 45 mil butacas, techado integral del campo deportivo y dos pantallas gigantes.

Su ejecución iniciará en Junio del presente año, con el objetivo de dotar al deporte cusqueño de un espacio apropiado y para que pueda ser utilizado para eventos internacionales


_Y una foto del partido donde se ve el render de la parte de las tribunas, no se nota mucho..._











Y un render del estadio de ayacucho:


----------



## chikobestia

Por favor, el hilo es sobre estadios peruanos no sobre personas celebrando con chela en un palco.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm eso quiere decir que cuzco tendra 2 estadios wow, bien por ellos


----------



## Indochine

que bien por Cusco, ojala en arequipa el estadio de la UNSA sea completamente remodelado


----------



## hector escudero

fundicionurbano said:


> mmm eso quiere decir que cuzco tendra 2 estadios wow, bien por ellos


No, serìa de locos que una ciudad de 400,000 habitantes tenga 2 estadios de 45,000¿ para que? lo que se està haciendo es lo correcto REMODELACION del estadio Garcilazo como es el techado en 4 tribunas, colocaciòn de butacas,cambio de fachada,instalaciòn de 2 tableros electronicos, etc.


----------



## LordiHard

Gracias px el aporte amigo Indochine aqui te doy la informacion , 
“Estadio Universitario UANCV ”, que tendrá una capacidad para albergar a 40 mil espectadores y será construido con presupuesto que alcanzará los 47 millones de nuevos soles.



Indochine said:


> gracias por compartir
> hace 2 años en el foro manejamos este proyecto, que es similar al que estas mostrando, que capacidad tendra el estadio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ojala la pista atletica sea normal de 8 carriles como se tiene que hacer.


----------



## chincha rock

^^ Pintoresco el estadio Juliaqueño ya quiero verlo construido


----------



## jocho

Indochine said:


> que bien por Cusco, ojala en arequipa el estadio de la UNSA sea completamente remodelado


Es estadio universitario y ni siquiera pueden mantener la cancha en un estado decente, demasiado complicado.

Eso sí, mataría por ver una remodelación completa del venerable Estadio Melgar :cheers:


----------



## fundicionurbano

hector escudero said:


> No, serìa de locos que una ciudad de 400,000 habitantes tenga 2 estadios de 45,000¿ para que? lo que se està haciendo es lo correcto REMODELACION del estadio Garcilazo como es el techado en 4 tribunas, colocaciòn de butacas,cambio de fachada,instalaciòn de 2 tableros electronicos, etc.


mmm gracias por la correcion men, sin duda la remodelacion sera expectacular, poner butacas cambia mucho el ambiente y el techo ni hablar


----------



## LordiHard

No seas malo ps chincharock .... :cheers:



chincha rock said:


> ^^ Pintoresco el estadio Juliaqueño ya quiero verlo construido


----------



## Indochine

*Matute*









*Informacion de la posible remodelacion de Matute el 2010 por si algun forista no lo vio*









*Monumental en blanco y negro*









*El Viejo Nacional con el Monumental y Matute juntos a escala 200 m de altura, ojala Google Earth actualize las tomas de Lima para ser una presentacion similar con el Nacional remodelado ya que actualmente se ve en remodelacion y con el techo a un 85%*


----------



## peruanito

El pasado viernes en horas de la tarde, en la Municipalidad de Huamanga, se expuso el esperado proyecto integral, de la remodelación y ampliación del estadio Ciudad de Cumaná, que estuvo a cargo del Ingeniero Rubén Yachapa Condeña; quien anunció que en el futuro éste estadio tendría una capacidad para 45 mil espectadores.
En el referido proyecto se anuncia la construcción de dos camarines para los árbitros, con los cuales sumarían ocho, incluidos los de jugadores; veinte cabinas para radio y diez para televisión, 60 palcos suites en occidente, 30 en norte y sur. La primera etapa consistirá en la construcción de la tribuna de occidente, con una capacidad para 25 mil espectadores, contará con un ascensor en occidente para el desplazamiento de los periodistas y una zona de parqueo para 400 vehículos.
Por el momento, el gobierno regional contaría con 30 millones de soles para la construcción, y la conclusión sería el 2013.
Los asistentes a la exposición sugirieron mejoras en algunos detalles, la iluminación y que el modelo sea diferente al de otros estadios del mundo. Se anunció que posteriormente habrá otra exposición pública final.


----------



## Xtremizta

el techo deberia ser cerrado completamente... :/ ojala tenga dos bandejas... para q palcos? los palcos no vacilan, hace q el estadio sea frio pero este va a tener techo como el nacional así q puede q funcione. Pero igual prefiero q sean bandejas con butacas.


----------



## Jose25Frisco

Estadio cajamarquino "Heroes de San Ramon", nada mal en mi humilde opinion, despues de su remodelacion 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stcO2iIGaSk


----------



## El Vecino323

Jose25Frisco said:


> Estadio cajamarquino "Heroes de San Ramon", nada mal en mi humilde opinion, despues de su remodelacion
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stcO2iIGaSk


Las populares del Heroes de San Ramón son mitad de cemento mitad de madera. Veo la tribuna de oriente bastante buena, ojala Cajamarca tenga algun representante en Primera nuevamente...


----------



## olivense1085

LordiHard said:


> Gracias px el aporte amigo Indochine aqui te doy la informacion ,
> “Estadio Universitario UANCV ”, que tendrá una capacidad para albergar a 40 mil espectadores y será construido con presupuesto que alcanzará los 47 millones de nuevos soles.
> 
> 
> 
> Indochine said:
> 
> 
> 
> gracias por compartir
> hace 2 años en el foro manejamos este proyecto, que es similar al que estas mostrando, que capacidad tendra el estadio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ojala la pista atletica sea normal de 8 carriles como se tiene que hacer.
> 
> 
> 
> Parece la nave de Piccoro :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## LordiHard

no parece una construcción de los Orcos , jejej pero rompe con lo tradicional de los estadios..^^



Parece la nave de Piccoro :lol:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Indochine

olivense1085 said:


> LordiHard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias px el aporte amigo Indochine aqui te doy la informacion ,
> “Estadio Universitario UANCV ”, que tendrá una capacidad para albergar a 40 mil espectadores y será construido con presupuesto que alcanzará los 47 millones de nuevos soles.
> 
> 
> 
> Parece la nave de Piccoro :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> eso por afuera, aunque no es nada novedoso, por dentro se vera igual que cualquier estadio
> 
> *Estadio Nacional*
Click to expand...


----------



## Indochine

valla sorpresa que me di en Estadios Uruguayos


elgotitas said:


> y tbn "Mientras la parcialidad de Liverpool disfruta de la excelente campaña que está llevando a cabo el primer equipo, el Consejo directivo presidido por José Luis Palma, continúa trazándose objetivos a corto, mediano y largo plazo...tendrá como objetivo presentar un nuevo Estadio Belvedere para la Temporada 2015..." sigue acá http://www.liverpoolfc.com.uy/noticia_813-Operacion-Coraje-2.html
> Y en la pág. de LVP nos dejan esta linda fotito como para entretenernos, claro que ese estadio ni en pedo entra en belvedere, pero ta.
> ahora te digo una cosa, pa meter un estadio de 20.000 ahí van a tener que meter bandeja superpuesta a lo loco


esa imagen es del proyecto de remodelacion de Matute y lo publican para la remodelacion del Estadio Belvedere del Liverpool de Montevideo.


----------



## Xtremizta

lolz


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*

















como malogra esa iglesia, en fin la iglesia es mas antigua que el Nacional




























*Matute*


















*Monumental*



























*UNSA*


----------



## Oscar10

Oscar10 said:


> ​


* Actualización de los trabajos en el estadio Lolo Fernández:*
































































*Club Universitario de Deportes*​


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> * Actualización de los trabajos en el estadio Lolo Fernández:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Club Universitario de Deportes*​


me gusto mucho esas 2 fotos, a pesar de los problemas del club las obras siguen y se ve el avanze, ademas esa zona se esta regenerando y ahi estan los modernos edificios familiares, y el nuevo Lolo Fernandez de una tribuna, ojala el Lolo renasca como debe ser para el bien de las divisiones inferiores de la 'U'.


----------



## chincha rock

^^^^deacuerdo contigo esos edificios le da mas plus al estadio.


----------



## peruanito

La Casa del León










Y un videito de la remodelación del estadio de pucallpa


----------



## Indochine

interesante, el Heraclio Tapia aun puede ampliar sus populares


----------



## chincha rock

Buen video capacidad para cuantas personas tendra el estadio de Pucallpa????


----------



## LordiHard

Quien financia el estadio de pucallpa ???


----------



## chikobestia

Que bestia como crecieron en edificios los alrededores del Lolo y Breña en general.


----------



## chikobestia

Que buena la foto.


----------



## peruanito

LordiHard said:


> Quien financia el estadio de pucallpa ???


El gobierno Regional


----------



## LordiHard

gracias px la respuesta ...^^

Bueno y asi va los estadios de Brasil 2014 del foro brasilero aver si alquien lo puede pegar el video les dejo el link ...

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGyHh5jZqe0&feature=player_embedded*


----------



## Indochine

Una interesante propuesta que vi para un estadio del Sporting Cristal


----------



## chincha rock

Estadio Roberto Palacios :nuts:


----------



## theWrC

Deben de salir de la cancha del ipd


----------



## Piedraliza

http://diarioahora.pe/portal/images/sanmartin/13.04.12/Pucallpa_ser_sede_del_Sudamericano.jpg

Esta foto del estadio de pucallpa me gusta. increible que solo valla a tener 25 mil de aforo.


----------



## Arielito

Indochine said:


> Una interesante propuesta que vi para un estadio del Sporting Cristal


Lo interesante de este proyecto es cuan fiel a la realidad está diseñado. Si notamos bien, apreciaremos los únicos seis hinchas que tiene SC haciendo ingreso a su recinto....


----------



## chikobestia

^^^^La saqué de FB, yo estuve en svr.


----------



## Jose25Frisco

COPA PERÚ

Foto: Internet / Referencial







19 de Abril del 2012

Chimbote: El viejo estadio "Manuel Gómez Arellano" se pone guapo

La obra de mejoramiento del estadio "Manuel Gómez Arellano" (MGA), que ejecuta el Gobierno Regional de Áncash a través de la Subregión Pacífico, ingresa a su tramo final y se espera su culminación para el mes entrante.

Los trabajos de mejoramiento comprenden el sembrado de gras con semilla importada, refacción de las graderías de madera, de los servicios higiénicos y los camerinos.

El Consorcio Blagonza es la constructora encargada de realizar la obra, cuyo presupuesto es de un millón 362 nuevos soles.

El titular provincial del Instituto Peruano de Deportes (IPD), José Arias Flores, valoró la inversión destinada para el coloso porteño.

"El estadio servirá para las universidades, para las ligas y para el equipo del José Gálvez, pues tiene gras natural. Será muy útil para todos los eventos deportivos", señaló Arias Flores, quien espera que se formalice la transferencia del MGA a la Municipalidad Provincial del Santa.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm bien por chimbote


----------



## olivosmicky20

FOTOS DE LA COLOCACION DE LAS TORRES DE ILUMINACION DELE STADIO HERACLIO TAPIA 

FUENTE : MUNICIPALIDAD PROV DE HUANUCO.


----------



## edu_890

uspaorkoo said:


> no es por nada pero que feo que es el escudo de Sporting Cristal, todo simplon, recuerdo que hace unos años quisieron cambiarlo por uno mas bonito y los 6 hinchas pegaron el grito al cielo...


6 hinchas jajaja celstes hay en todo el PERU revisa quien a llevado mas gente al estadio este año la respuesta salta a la vista, SPORTING CRISTAL.:cheers:


----------



## edu_890

Arielito said:


> Lo interesante de este proyecto es cuan fiel a la realidad está diseñado. Si notamos bien, apreciaremos los únicos seis hinchas que tiene SC haciendo ingreso a su recinto....


NO SABIA QUE 6 HINCHAS PUEDEN LLENAR UN ESTADIO DE 50 MIL PERSONAS .


----------



## theWrC

Porfavor "hinchas" dejen de salir de tema, sobre todo inflando a un equipo normal


----------



## peruanito

Interesante las ultimas fotos de los trabajos en huanuco, Coco giles esta comprometido con el León.


----------



## LordiHard

interesante el estadio HERACLIO TAPIA ,,,


----------



## Sergiogsd

Indochine said:


> Una interesante propuesta que vi para un estadio del Sporting Cristal



Creo que la Backus con la plata que tiene podría construir un estadio para 40.000 espectadores y ponerle como nombre, no sé, "Estadio Backus" y que sea para el Cristal. Que la Backus lo alquile para conciertos, ganar con la publicidad, eventos artisticos, ponerle palcos y venderlos, un monto de cosas para recuperar su inversion.

Creo que así hicieron el estadio del Chivas de Guadalajara. Lo construyo una empresa que le puso su nombre Estadio OMNILIFE, pero es el estadio del Chivas de Guadalajara.

Creo que ambos saldrían ganando, la Backus por la publicidad de su nombre y las demas cosas del alquiler y el Cristal que tendría por fin su estadio.

Espero que una idea similar pueda concretarse en el país. Con Cristal o con Alianza. Yo soy hincha de la U, pero igual me gustaría que los demás equipos del país puedan concretar su estadio, no solo para prestigiar el nivel del futbol peruano sino tambien para aumentar la infraestructura deportiva del país.


----------



## Bajopontino

La bacuks tiene plata para construir un estadio, pero donde? no hay terreno libre cerca al Rimac, y si va a construir un estadio al extremo de la ciudad, jamas lo llenarian.


----------



## theWrC

Pero igual cristal debe salir de el estadio de la ipd, y si va a un extremo de la ciudad y no lo llenan es por falta de interés del "hincha"


----------



## uspaorkoo

edu_890 said:


> 6 hinchas jajaja celstes hay en todo el PERU revisa quien a llevado mas gente al estadio este año la respuesta salta a la vista, SPORTING CRISTAL.:cheers:


Edu, solo estamos vacilando, no te tomes todo en serio, es mas, yo simpatizo con el Cristal! :cheers:


----------



## kikethegreat

Sergiogsd said:


> Creo que la Backus con la plata que tiene podría construir un estadio para 40.000 espectadores y ponerle como nombre, no sé, "Estadio Backus" y que sea para el Cristal. Que la Backus lo alquile para conciertos, ganar con la publicidad, eventos artisticos, ponerle palcos y venderlos, un monto de cosas para recuperar su inversion.
> 
> Creo que así hicieron el estadio del Chivas de Guadalajara. Lo construyo una empresa que le puso su nombre Estadio OMNILIFE, pero es el estadio del Chivas de Guadalajara.
> 
> Creo que ambos saldrían ganando, la Backus por la publicidad de su nombre y las demas cosas del alquiler y el Cristal que tendría por fin su estadio.
> 
> Espero que una idea similar pueda concretarse en el país. Con Cristal o con Alianza. Yo soy hincha de la U, pero igual me gustaría que los demás equipos del país puedan concretar su estadio, no solo para prestigiar el nivel del futbol peruano sino tambien para aumentar la infraestructura deportiva del país.


Lo que pasa es que el dueño de las Chivas es Vergara hincha numero 1 de ese equipo es por eso que siempre invierte a traves de su empresa omnilife en su club el cual es dueño, en cambio los sudafricanos dueños de la backus solo le dan un pequeño porcentaje para el club.


----------



## Xtremizta

kikethegreat said:


> Lo que pasa es que el dueño de las Chivas es Vergara hincha numero 1 de ese equipo es por eso que siempre invierte a traves de su empresa omnilife en su club el cual es dueño, en cambio los sudafricanos dueños de la backus solo le dan un pequeño porcentaje para el club.


cierto... y pensar q el quizo comprar la u en el Peru y sus socios se opusieron hno:


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Como no se van a oponer, si el gordo ese queria pagar una miseria..* :down:


----------



## Pólites9

*Soy aficionado del Cristal y a veces me llegan como unos "hinchas" tratan de minimizarnos, no seremos tantos como los de la U o Alianza, pero compartimos el mismo sentimiento por nuestros respectivos equipos y claro seria un sueño que el equipo de mis amores tenga su propio estadio no importa de 30 mil o 40 mil pero que sea vacan techado, con butacas, pantallas gigantes palcos (si se puede) etc. Solo espero que algun día se haga realidad. saludos desde Ica.*


----------



## hechamuni

Pensar en estadios de 40, 50 mil personas ya es una irrealidad, un sueno, un empresario como el de la backus, no va nunca pensar en elefantes blancos que va a representar una inversion enorme de dinero para partidos de futbol de 5 mil personas.... Lima ya tiene suficiente con el Nacional y el Monumental... si cristal quiere estadio propio yo pensaria en uno de 10 mil pero bien disenado y con buenos acabados. los partidos importantes tiene donde jugarlo. EL NACIONAL.


----------



## Xtremizta

es cierto q el Estadio San martin ahora se llama distinto? no me acuerdo el nomber pero es de un pata q jugo en cristal y en el ac milan


----------



## chikobestia

Quieren cambiarle de nombre a "Alberto Gallardo"


----------



## chikobestia

*Monumental.Panorámica.​*
*La foto la tomó un gran amigo mío.*


----------



## edu_890

hechamuni said:


> Pensar en estadios de 40, 50 mil personas ya es una irrealidad, un sueno, un empresario como el de la backus, no va nunca pensar en elefantes blancos que va a representar una inversion enorme de dinero para partidos de futbol de 5 mil personas.... Lima ya tiene suficiente con el Nacional y el Monumental... si cristal quiere estadio propio yo pensaria en uno de 10 mil pero bien disenado y con buenos acabados. los partidos importantes tiene donde jugarlo. EL NACIONAL.


10 mil personas ¿?:lol::lol::lol:tu hinchaje te ciega ,universitario tiene un estadio de 80 mil personas y una vez llevo solo 345 espectadores asi k NO JOROBES.


----------



## Indochine

Cristal debe tener un estadio para 40000 espectadores, si es que llega a una final internacional, jugara en su estadio


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> *Monumental.Panorámica.​*
> *La foto la tomó un gran amigo mío.*


buena foto, aca de la otra tribuna popular


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Ambas fotos muy buenas.* :cheers:



Indochine said:


> Cristal debe tener un estadio para 40000 espectadores, si es que llega a una final internacional, jugara en su estadio


*De acuerdo, uno tiene que pensar en grande, pero parece que hay mucho mediocre por aquí. *


----------



## Bajopontino

Construir un estadio de 10,000 no tiene logica, mejor comprar y mejorar el estadio Alberto Gallardo. De hecho, Felipe Cantuarias dijo que van a ampliar las tribunas y mejorar la infraestructura (http://esquinaceleste.blogspot.com/2012/04/cantuarias-vamos-ampliar-las-tribunas.html), y que el unico partido que no van a jugar alla sera contra Alianza.


----------



## Oscar10

^^


> Y, además, los partidos de visitante contra Alianza y U también se jugarán en el Nacional, y no en Matute o el Monumental.


*Buen dato, entonces parece que el clasico de vuelta donde la U será local, también será en el Nacional.*


----------



## Indochine

Bajopontino said:


> Construir un estadio de 10,000 no tiene logica, mejor comprar y mejorar *el estadio Alberto Gallardo*. De hecho, Felipe Cantuarias dijo que van a ampliar las tribunas y mejorar la infraestructura (http://esquinaceleste.blogspot.com/2012/04/cantuarias-vamos-ampliar-las-tribunas.html), y que el unico partido que no van a jugar alla sera contra Alianza.


ya es oficial el cambio del nombre del estadio???? al parecer si por lo que dice Cantuarias y tambien en wikipedia








http://esquinaceleste.blogspot.com/2012/04/cantuarias-vamos-ampliar-las-tribunas.html"]esquinaceleste

*Estadio de San Marcos*













































*La ampliacion y el proyecto final del Estadio de San Marcos con capacidad para 104 000 espactadores*


















en el foro ya teniamos esta imagen


----------



## theWrC

Q clásico, quien habra sido el arquitecto


----------



## Indochine

theWrC said:


> Q clásico, quien habra sido el arquitecto


ni idea, el estadio de San Marcos en un comienzo fue proyectado como el nuevo estadio nacional, fue *inaugurado en 1951* conmemorando los 400 años de fundación de la Universidad de San Marcos.

El estadio universitario cuenta con una capacidad total para 67.469 personas, pero tiene una capacidad máxima permitida de 43.000 espectadores en tribunas por motivos de evacuación.

fuente


----------



## oscarsc

edu_890 said:


> 10 mil personas ¿?:lol::lol::lol:tu hinchaje te ciega ,universitario tiene un estadio de 80 mil personas y una vez llevo solo 345 espectadores asi k NO JOROBES.


y otra vez solo 147 personas
o puede ser que quisieron hacerle propaganda a la tarjeta 147


----------



## guillermochs

Se ve parecido al Estadio olímpico de Berlin, ojalá que para el Centenario del país se piense en remodelar semejante escenario quen bien podría servir para un Panamericano y porque no para unas Olimpiadas y de hecho que también para megaconciertos.


----------



## Oscar10

*104 mil espectadores.* :shocked:


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *104 mil espectadores.* :shocked:


hay que tener en cuenta que en esa época no se tenia la prioridad de que capacidad incluyera 'todos sentados', aun asi es un gigante el estadio de la universidad de san marcos


----------



## chincha rock

^^^^ Seria un monstruo


----------



## MicroX

guillermochs said:


> Se ve parecido al Estadio olímpico de Berlin, ojalá que para el Centenario del país se piense en remodelar semejante escenario quen bien podría servir para un Panamericano y porque no para unas Olimpiadas y de hecho que también para megaconciertos.


El San Marcos ya fue. Tanto dicen que se construyó en una ubicación muy inoportuna. No se para que le siguen dando bola con hipotéticos proyectos que uno o otro equipo lo alquile para su localidad o que se amplifique. No tiene aprobación para la Primera División. Es un fracaso como estadio deportivo.


----------



## Xtremizta

ustedes creen q seria viable terminar de construirlo algun dia?


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> El San Marcos ya fue. Tanto dicen que se construyó en una ubicación muy inoportuna. No se para que le siguen dando bola con hipotéticos proyectos que uno o otro equipo lo alquile para su localidad o que se amplifique. No tiene aprobación para la Primera División. Es un fracaso como estadio deportivo.


ahi ya se jugo partidos de primera division este siglo, y si no se juega es porque el equipo de san marcos no esta en primera.
Esos hipoteticos proyectos no son de ahora, si no de los inicios de construccion, actualmente lo veo dificil una ampliacion por los 'accesos' aunque con tecnologia todo es posible.


----------



## invasorzim

San Marcos está lejos de ser un estadio muerto, aún es utilizado para partidos de 2da división y para conciertos. Más que pensar en ampliarlo se debería pensar en habilitarlo para competiciones oficiales de atletismo ya que el Nacional no sirve y los otros escenarios que tienen pistas de 8 carriles tienen capacidad reducida (la Videna, estadio de Barranco, el Miguel Grau del Callao).


----------



## MicroX

Xtremizta said:


> ustedes creen q seria viable terminar de construirlo algun dia?


Mejor seria uno nuevo.


Indochine said:


> ahi ya se jugo partidos de primera division este siglo, y si no se juega es porque el equipo de san marcos no esta en primera.
> Esos hipoteticos proyectos no son de ahora, si no de los inicios de construccion, actualmente lo veo dificil una ampliacion por los 'accesos' aunque con tecnologia todo es posible.


No estoy criticando el plan original. Critico el pedido de varios de completar el estadio de San Marcos. Incluso Xtremizta tiene alguna esperanza de "completar" la construcción. Terminar una construcción que tiene planes de más de medio siglo de vejez tiene poco sentido.

Si se jugaron algunos partidos para la Primera, seguro son pocos. Ademas las reglas que impone la ADFP cambian. El Muni usaba la San Marcos en Segunda pero para la Primera en el 2007 no la usó una vez.



> San Marcos está lejos de ser un estadio muerto, aún es utilizado para partidos de 2da división y para conciertos. Más que pensar en ampliarlo se debería pensar en habilitarlo para competiciones oficiales de atletismo ya que el Nacional no sirve y los otros escenarios que tienen pistas de 8 carriles tienen capacidad reducida (la Videna, estadio de Barranco, el Miguel Grau del Callao).


La segunda tiene poco apoyo y pocos lo ven. Conciertos en el San Marcos solo se de uno. No se si siguen organizando conciertos buenos en ese estadio.

No se si lo leí aquí pero me pareció escuchar que ese estadio no puede ser utilizado para la Primera


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buenas fotos del estadio de ite


----------



## Xtremizta

yeah budy


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *Que necesita la San Martin para poder jugar en su Villa Deportiva?, se puede jugar partidos contra equipos de provincia por ejemplo.*
> 
> * Estas son algunas fotos que pude encontrar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tengo entendido que la cancha tiene tamaño reglamentario y cuenta con una buena tribuna.*





jocho said:


> San Marcos es amplio, la capacidad de 43 000 es la reducida después de los problemas que surgieron por las fallas estructurales y similares... con butacas sería lo mismo porque la capacidad de por sí ya se vio reducida. Si la UNSA y el viejo Nacional tenian una capacidad similar siendo mas pequeños, resultaría una locura que San Marcos baje a tener una capacidad como la de Matute.





El Vecino323 said:


> Ya está reducida porque habian lineas en las gradas para separar cada "asiento" solo falta que algún día pongan butacas





hector escudero said:


> Mas facil que la tabla del uno para los incredulos que creen que la capacidad de san marcos no es 60,000 sino la misma del nacional o unsa vayan al google earth y vean la diferencia de tamaño entre estos estadios desde arriba y no les quedaran dudas.


el estadio de san marcos es mas amplio que el nacional y puede albergar mas gente









el estadio de san marcos ubicando lo mas posible en el sitio donde se levanta el nacional








todo esto a escala, mas comparaciones en la pagina 109



Xtremizta said:


> yeah budy


impresionante el estado del cesped--

por otra parte que paso con la publicidad led del nacional?????


----------



## Oscar10

*Quieres decir que la San Martin puede hacer de local en el estadio San Marcos?*


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *Quieres decir que la San Martin puede hacer de local en el estadio San Marcos?*


san martin esta bien en la cancha del ipd


----------



## Oscar10

*Es que como citaste mi post, pense que lo decias por la San Martin.

Yo insisto en que debe usar su villa deportiva.*


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *Es que como citaste mi post, pense que lo decias por la San Martin.
> 
> Yo insisto en que debe usar su villa deportiva.*


Coincido, menos con la U, alianza, cristal, boys, cienciano y melgar(equipos con barra brava)

*Algunas fotos antiguas*
El Viejo Estadio Nacional donde Perú gano su primera Copa America









*Construccion del Estadio Nacional*








http://elcomercio.pe/
Ojala se encuentren fotos de la construccion de otros estadios

*Mas fotos viejas que encontre en* stadiumpostcards.com
Estadio Nacional









Estadio Alejandro Villanueva









Estadio Elias Aguirre









Estadio Heraclio Tapia









Estradio Huancayo









La Cancha de los Muertos


----------



## mkografo

Oscar10 said:


> *Es que como citaste mi post, pense que lo decias por la San Martin.
> 
> Yo insisto en que debe usar su villa deportiva.*


+1, deberia jugar ahi con todos los equipos, excepto U, AL, SC, Aurich, Boys y Cienciano.


----------



## bakerito

^^Buenas tardes compañeros peruanos, felicitaciones x el estadio nacional esta muy bacano. tengo una inquietud intigas y unión comercio jugaran la sudamericana tengo entendido en representación de perù, sus estadios veo no están habilitados x conmebol x su déficit en capacidad, d acá al inicio de copa si no logran superar esto; que estadios usarían?? gracias de antemano slds


----------



## mkografo

^^ mmm, podria jugar en Iquitos x ser una ciudad selvatica tambien, pero lo mas facil para ellos quizas seria jugar en Lima en el nacional.


----------



## peruanito

bakerito said:


> ^^Buenas tardes compañeros peruanos, felicitaciones x el estadio nacional esta muy bacano. tengo una inquietud intigas y unión comercio jugaran la sudamericana tengo entendido en representación de perù, sus estadios veo no están habilitados x conmebol x su déficit en capacidad, d acá al inicio de copa si no logran superar esto; que estadios usarían?? gracias de antemano slds


Lo de Union comercio ya esta confirmado que jugara en el estadio de Pucallpa que esta en su fase final es para 25 mil y tiene ilumminacion , lo del estadio de Ayacucho, estan en estudios para la iluminación.


----------



## hector escudero

mkografo said:


> +1, deberia jugar ahi con todos los equipos, excepto U, AL, SC, Aurich, Boys y Cienciano.


¿Porque no revisan paginas anteriores? ya se comprobò que San Martin no puede jugar de local ahì por lo siguiente :

1-El reglamento del Descentalizado exige un estadio con capacidad de 5,000 personas como mìnimo , el campo de la San Martìn solamente tiene una tribuna de no mas de 2,000 personas.

2- La municipalidad de Santa Anita prohibiò el ingreso peatonal por la calle donde està ubicada la tribuna ( La unica que hay directo desder la calle porque cualquier otro ingreso serìa desde la misma universidad lo cual serìa harto complicado controlar) porque dicha calle es angosta y residencial por la cual solo ingresan los autos de los jugadores.

3- No hay forma, fin al tema.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buen punto hector


----------



## LordiHard

pero la villa tiene bonitas butacas pero no puede jugar ojala se animen a hacer un estadio .


----------



## Sam Conor

MicroX said:


> Terrible idea. Un equipo de primera como va jugar en un estadio como la de la San Martín mucho menos el club deportivo de la Universidad de San Martín, pionero de profesionalidad. Así tengan el mismo nombre no me gusta la idea que San Martín sea local en ese campo. El campo de entrenamiento de la San Martín es MUCHO mejor que el estadio San Martín en términos de infraestructura y modernidad. Fue una decepción tener que ver a Cristal en ese estadio por un partido de Copa Libertadores. Insisto... el Estadio San Martín de Porres no debería ser un estadio ideal para Primera División. Su uso no debe ir más de partidos de ligas provinciales y ligas menores.


Bah...si bien el estadio San Martín no está en una muy buena zona que digamos el club deportivo san martin siendo ya su estadio podria invertir y mejorar sus instalaciones. Ademas el estadio San Martín no está tan mal que digamos es un lujo comparado con el estadio del comercio en la selva si quieres compararlo con el futbol "profesional peruano" incluso el estadio san martin es mucho mejor a estadios de la liga profesional uruguaya. Y ahora con lo expuesto de que el deportivo san martin no podrá jugar en santa anita insisto... el estadio san martin debe ser adquirido por el deportivo san martin es un estadio ideal para ellos.


----------



## El Vecino323

Por ahora en San Marcos puede entrar mas gente por el simple hecho que no tiene butacas, ni puertas (porque es bajo tierra y el público entra por arriba) por lo que si la gente se apretaria entraria mas o menos los mismo que en las tribunas del Monumental.


----------



## Indochine

En la narración del partido de Vallejo vs Universitario, comentaron que el césped sintético del Mansiche va ser reemplazado por pasto natural devido a unos juegos que se va a organizar en Trujillo.


----------



## chikobestia

^^^^Debe ser por los Juegos Bolivarianos del próximo año.


----------



## jocho

^^ Al fin... cada vez menos canchas sinteticas!!

Los unicos lugares con canchas sinteticas deberian ser estadios de barrio (seria bueno ver a La Balanza con una cancha como la del Telmo Carbajo) o donde el clima no permite nada mejor (creo que en Cerro de Pasco iban a instalar una, buena idea porque ahi dudo mucho que crezca pasto natural)


----------



## Xtremizta

Indochine said:


> En la narración del partido de Vallejo vs Universitario, comentaron que el césped sintético del Mansiche va ser reemplazado por pasto natural devido a unos juegos que se va a organizar en Trujillo.


deBido. Gracias por la info.


----------



## chincha rock

Indochine said:


> En la narración del partido de Vallejo vs Universitario, comentaron que el césped sintético del Mansiche va ser reemplazado por pasto natural devido a unos juegos que se va a organizar en Trujillo.


Si yo tambien lo escuche como dijeron por ahi cada vez menos campos sinteticos


----------



## *asterix*

peruanito said:


> Lo de Union comercio ya esta confirmado que jugara en el estadio de Pucallpa que esta en su fase final es para 25 mil y tiene ilumminacion ,* lo del estadio de Ayacucho*, estan en estudios para la iluminación.


Nota referente a la ampliacion del estadio Ciudad de Cumaná

MUNICIPALIDAD PROVINCIAL DE HUAMANGA REAFIRMA SU APOYO COMPROMISO AL DEPORTE AYACUCHANO

La Municipalidad Provincial de Huamanga, en respuesta al documento enviado por el Presidente del IPD Ayacucho, Hugo Montoya Torre, donde expresa su preocupación por “la demora en entrega de expediente técnico para la ampliación del Estadio Ciudad de Cumaná”; en aras de la transparencia y la correcta información se dirige a la opinión pública para manifestarle lo siguiente:
La autoridad edil, ha asumido públicamente el compromiso de la elaboración del perfil y expediente técnico, para el mejoramiento y ampliación del complejo deportivo “Estadio Ciudad de Cumaná”.
De acuerdo al concurso de adjudicación y selección, obtuvo la “buena pro” el Ingeniero Rubén Américo Yachapa Condeña, con Registro de consultor Nº 6110, firmando su contrato de servicios y consultoría para la elaboración del perfil en mención, con fecha 06 de marzo del 2012; la misma, que cuenta con un plazo para su presentación correspondiente de 90 días calendarios.
Estando dentro de los plazos establecidos para la presentación del expediente técnico por parte del consultor y como se establece en la cláusula quinta del contrato suscrito, la Municipalidad Provincial de Huamanga, insta a la población huamanguina, a mantener la calma, y no dejarse sorprender por versiones mal intencionado o tergiversado.


----------



## Indochine

Repasando los antiguos marcadores y pantallas del estadio nacional.
en 1973 fuente arkivperu

















en los 80s, este marcador electronico duro poco tiempo y se volvio a usar un marcador manual hasta bien entrado los 90s.








recien veo esta foto
fuente de la foto










la ultima pantalla y marcador antes de la remodelacion



































actual pantalla en la tribuna norte









actual pantalla en la tribuna sur


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm que tal cambio lo del nacional


----------



## Arielito

Excelente trabajo Indochine... Aunque un poquito fuera de tema, no puedo dejar de mencionar algunos de los grandes futbolistas peruanos que se aprecian en la primera imagen: Orlando La Torre, Manuel Mayorga, Roberto Challe, Ramón Mifflin, Juan José Muñante, Héctor Bailetti, Oswaldo Ramírez, etc. Y entre tanta rosa, una espina: el arquero Chicho Uribe, malo entre los malos... Gran foto!


----------



## julioacuesta

ESTADIO NACIONAL


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio San Marcos*








Alguien sabe las características tecnicas del marcador del Estadio de San Marcos?
recien veo esta foto, una gran panoramica del estadio, tiene todo para ser el gran Estadio Olimpico del Perú
fuente

*Jesús Giles: “Heraclio Tapia será el segundo mejor estadio del Perú”*
Iluminación del estadio Heraclio Tapia en tramo final








_Escenario deportivo tendrá una imagen nunca antes vista_
Dentro de poco, la ciudad de Huánuco podrá contar torres de luz artificiales de alta potencia en su estadio “Heraclio Tapia”, esto de cara a disputar eventos deportivos nocturnos de cualquier índole, algo que mejorará los atractivos turísticos de dicha ciudad.

El Alcalde destacó que el “Heraclio Tapia” será el segundo estadio más importante del Perú, comparado con el Estadio Nacional. Así lo aseveró el Alcalde “Koko” Giles, al recibir ayer personalmente los equipos de luminarias, postes, estructuras metálicas y paneles. Implementos que están listos para su instalación.

“Falta muy poco para que Huánuco se ponga al mismo nivel con las otras grandes ciudades de nuestro país, América y el mundo que disponen de estadios con iluminación artificial de última generación”, así lo aseveró el Alcalde Jesús Giles.

La obra se viene realizando con los recursos propios de la Municipalidad Provincial, teniendo como contratista ejecutor al Consorcio Electro y la supervisión del Consorcio San Lorenzo.

Cabe destacar que las 4 torres son tubulares con estructura de fierro galvanizado de 30.50 metros de altura, y soportarán 36 luminarias de 1500w cada una, instaladas en parrillas. De otro lado, los técnicos también informaron que, ya están instalados los grupos electrógenos de 200 kw cada uno.








Esta monumental obra del primer recinto deportivo de la Región Centro Oriente, tendrá exigencias y estándares FIFA para transmisiones nocturnas a partir de la próxima temporada internacional de la Copa Sudamericana, evento en el que participará el Club León de Huánuco, patrimonio y símbolo deportivo de nuestra ciudad.
link

el estadio de huanuco tiene alguna mínima distribución de butacas?

*Estadio Rosas Pampa de Huaraz*








que mal que no se pueda jugar la segunda division en este estadio


----------



## Arielito

Creo que al estadio de Huánuco le falta mucho para convertirse en el segundo estadio más importante del Perú. Los postes de luz no son para nada suficientes para superar a escenarios como El Nacional, El Monumental U, Matute, Max Augustín, Garcilazo, el de Chimbote, el de la UNSA, incluso el de Huancayo.... La valla está muy alta. Creo que el alcalde de Huánuco peca de optimista...


----------



## kikethegreat

Eso mismo digo yo solo por poner luces de ultima generacion va a ser uno de los mejores estadios??? a ese estadio le falta mucho para ser considerado asi, como butacas, un buen cerco perimetrico, y sobre todo pistas en las afueras del estadio, creo que al alcalde le gano la emocion.


----------



## Bajopontino

Lastima que en Huanuco van a poner torres de iluminacion, esta tecnologia atrasada tiene desaparecer. Ademas, que torres pueden ser de ultima generacion?? Hay que techar tambien la oriental y poner la iluminacion sobre los techos.


----------



## rafo18

El de Huaraz nunca me gusto, que corriente ese techo -.-


----------



## LordiHard

tienes razón , ese estadio de Huanuco estaria en el puesto 12 



Arielito said:


> Creo que al estadio de Huánuco le falta mucho para convertirse en el segundo estadio más importante del Perú. Los postes de luz no son para nada suficientes para superar a escenarios como El Nacional, El Monumental U, Matute, Max Augustín, Garcilazo, el de Chimbote, el de la UNSA, incluso el de Huancayo.... La valla está muy alta. Creo que el alcalde de Huánuco peca de optimista...


----------



## fabrizio16

estadio nacional
estadio monumental
estadio de la unsa
estadio de alianza
estadio de la unsa
estadio garcilazo
estadio de chimbote
estadio de iquitos
estadio del sport boys
estadio de pucallpa

incluso los estadios de trujillo, chimbote, de piura estan por encima del de huanuco.
estadio jorge basadre y otros estadios mas que no me acuerdo, ubicaina para koko giles.


----------



## mkografo

donde se llevaron el ultimo marcador electronico antes de la remodelaciòn del nacional? debieron traerlo a la UNSA q no tiene marcador.


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Debe estar tirado en algun lugar, junto con la publicidad LED. :lol:*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de la Molina*
Lima
5000 espectadores
pasto sintetico























































*El coloso de Matara, el Estadio Municipal de Huanta "Manuel Eloy Molina Robles"*
Ayacucho
5000 espectadores



























*Estadio Ciudad de Cumaná*
Ayacucho
15000 espectadores


























ICA U

mas fotos que encontré en la red
*Monumental U*
*Fotos de hace 1 año:
Exteriores*



























*canchas alternas*


















*Interior del Estadio*


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm que buenas fotos las ultimas


----------



## Indochine

Matute
Ultimas fotos


----------



## uspaorkoo

al estadio monumental le falta una buena mano de pintura por fuera...


----------



## Indochine

con la actual situación de Universitario creo que hay otras prioridades


----------



## chikobestia

Que tal diferencia con la limpiada, lástima que dura poco.


----------



## Indochine

Se podra encontrar esta foto limpia?









mas fotos del nacional


----------



## LordiHard

que buenas tomas , esperamos fotos de este domingo ... alquien del foro seguro que ira...


----------



## Matias16

El Estadio Daniel Alcides Carrion ahora con capacidad para 15 mil espectadores y cancha sintetica. [me pregunto cuando mudaran la ciudad]


----------



## loganmsc

buenas imagenes del coloso pasqueño,para que muden la ciudad falta mucho todavia,hasta ese entonces el estadio Daniel a.Carrion servira de mucho ya que Cerro de Pasco no tenia un estadio decente.

Que juegue ahi la seleccion haber si gana,o solo le gusta jugar en lima.


----------



## Indochine

ya esta a punto el Estadio Daniel Alcides Carrion


----------



## Indochine

El Nacional en medio de la ciudad, y mas fotos del ultimo domingo


----------



## Oscar10

Indochine said:


>


*Esto foto es cuando enfrentamos a Paraguay, me consta. :lol:*


----------



## uspaorkoo

no queria ver fotos del Peru - Colombia, pero bueno, igual, gracias por las fotos... :cripes:


----------



## Indochine

uspaorkoo said:


> no queria ver fotos del Peru - Colombia, pero bueno, igual, gracias por las fotos... :cripes:


tampoco queria ver fotos, el lunes era horrible, hay que asimiliar que el que hace gol gana el partido, Perú tenia su oportunidad y no lo hizo, hasta ahora reniego con carrillo y revoredo(por el gol de colombia), en fin ya tendremos una revancha quizas no con colombia, pero si de visitante, de eso estoy seguro, la seleccion pese a las bajas conto con el apoyo de la gente ahi estan las fotos del estadio



Oscar10 said:


> *Esto foto es cuando enfrentamos a Paraguay, me consta. :lol:*


no sabia esa, igual ashi esta el estadio :cheers:


gente una consulta
El estadio de san marcos








capacidad: 67000
capacidad estimada con butacas: 43000

por este comentario en la pagina 226


jocho said:


> San Marcos es amplio, la capacidad de 43 000 es la reducida después de los problemas que surgieron por las fallas estructurales y similares... con butacas sería lo mismo porque la capacidad de por sí ya se vio reducida.
> Si la UNSA y el viejo Nacional tenian una capacidad similar siendo mas pequeños, resultaría una locura que San Marcos baje a tener una capacidad como la de Matute.


Si es asi, entonces el Nacional ahora si es de mayor capacidad que san Marcos? por ende el segundo de mayor capacidad del pais?
y en donde lo ubicamos al UNSA?
y si el garcilazo del cusco es de 40000, como es posible que el estadio de san marcos que es mas amplio solo le supere por 3000 espectadores?
aunque hay que tener en cuenta que el garcilazo con butacas si bajaria su capacidad de 40000 supongo a 32000 espectadores.


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Estadio Nacional*



















este es el estadio Niño Héroe Manuel Bonilla en Miraflores ???


----------



## Indochine

Pisco Sour said:


> *Estadio Nacional*


^^
buenas tomas, lo malo que no conservan el color original, el estadio nacional merece ver tal como es, no entiendo porque lo alteran a esa escala de grises o cyan.












Pisco Sour said:


> este es el estadio Niño Héroe Manuel Bonilla en Miraflores ???


si es el bonilla, buena foto


----------



## Oscar10

Indochine said:


> tampoco queria ver fotos, el lunes era horrible, hay que asimiliar que el que hace gol gana el partido, Perú tenia su oportunidad y no lo hizo, hasta ahora reniego con carrillo y revoredo(por el gol de colombia), en fin ya tendremos una revancha quizas no con colombia, pero si de visitante, de eso estoy seguro, la seleccion pese a las bajas conto con el apoyo de la gente ahi estan las fotos del estadio


*En el gol colombiano, Perú marca muy mal, nadie mete presión a Guarín, hay 2 peruanos pegados marcando a nadie, Álvarez muy distante a quien tenia que marcar, y curiosamente, Revoredo es el que mejor está marcando en esa jugada. Luego viene el pase de Guarín, y el pase para el gol, donde Revoredo deja pasar la pelota confiado de su capacidad, pero falla. 

La falla que tuvimos nosotros, ellos aprovecharon y gol, la falla que ellos tuvieron, Carrillo no lo aprovecho (que malo por dios). 

Asi es el "fulbo".*


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *En el gol colombiano, Perú marca muy mal, nadie mete presión a Guarín, hay 2 peruanos pegados marcando a nadie, Álvarez muy distante a quien tenia que marcar, y curiosamente, Revoredo es el que mejor está marcando en esa jugada. Luego viene el pase de Guarín, y el pase para el gol, donde Revoredo deja pasar la pelota confiado de su capacidad, pero falla.
> 
> La falla que tuvimos nosotros, ellos aprovecharon y gol, la falla que ellos tuvieron, Carrillo no lo aprovecho (que malo por dios).
> 
> Asi es el "fulbo".*


si pues ni modo.

en rpp han hablado que algo paso con el estadio nacional por un trailler, han oido algo al respecto?


----------



## Oscar10

^^

*Camión choca contra Estadio Nacional y derriba laureles*











rpp

*Que imprudente el chofer..*​


----------



## peruanito

Oscar10 said:


> *En el gol colombiano, Perú marca muy mal, nadie mete presión a Guarín, hay 2 peruanos pegados marcando a nadie, Álvarez muy distante a quien tenia que marcar, y curiosamente, Revoredo es el que mejor está marcando en esa jugada. Luego viene el pase de Guarín, y el pase para el gol, donde Revoredo deja pasar la pelota confiado de su capacidad, pero falla.
> 
> La falla que tuvimos nosotros, ellos aprovecharon y gol, la falla que ellos tuvieron, Carrillo no lo aprovecho (que malo por dios).
> 
> Asi es el "fulbo".*


^^Y el tema de estadios?


El flamante campo de fútbol de césped artificial tiene las dimensiones oficiales (90 m x 120 m) de largo, la pista atlética de tartán consta de 4 carriles cada uno de 1.20 m de ancho; la nueva tribuna oriente tiene una capacidad de 4 mil espectadores, en su base se construyeron rampas de acceso, campo de pre calentamiento, servicios higiénicos y sobre ella una cabina para la transmisión de los eventos deportivos por los medios de comunicación.


El presidente del Consejo Regional del Deporte, Aníbal Guadalupe conocido en su época de futbolista como “Culebra”, indicó que el estadio Carrión fue remodelado después 20 años, resaltó el compromiso del presidente regional, Klever Meléndez Gamarra y preocupación de las gerencias regionales de Desarrollo Social e Infraestructura de fomentar el desarrollo del deporte.

La inauguración del remodelado primer escenario deportivo de Pasco será el 6 de junio, está previsto: la participación del ex jugador del Barcelona de España y ex mundialista Hugo el “Cholo” Sotil, el partido de exhibición entre la Selección de Pasco y el León de Huánuco, la visita de autoridades del deporte nacional, prueba de atletismo con destacados fondistas del ámbito regional como Hortensia Arzapalo, inauguración de los Juegos Escolares Nacionales, entre otros.


Además, en esta ceremonia el presidente, Klever Meléndez anunciará la segunda etapa de remodelación del estadio, en el cual se tiene previsto invertir alrededor de 10 millones de soles, construcción de las tribunas faltantes, mejoramiento de la explanada e iluminación nocturna.

El estadio Carrión tiene sus características sobresalientes y particulares. Recordemos que por varios años fue escenario del futbol profesional peruano, cuando el Unión Minas era prácticamente imbatible de local, equipos como Universitario de Deportes, Alianza Lima, Sporting Cristal solían con frecuencia sucumbir ante el futbol de altura.

Según la FIFA el escenario pasqueño es el más alta del mundo, pues ningún terreno de juego está ubicado a mayor altitud que éste, supera a los escenarios Hernando Siles de La Paz, al Atahualpa de Quito y al Estadio Azteca de México.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Para 4 carriles mejor lo hubieran convertido a estadio de futbol.

Fuera de eso ha quedado bien la remodelación del Carrión.


----------



## uspaorkoo

es verdad, 4 carriles?, es como el nacional tiene 6 y por mas impresionante que sea no sirve para competencias internacionales, si el oficial es 8 se hacen 8, nada de 4 o 6....en fin...


----------



## Indochine

esta pista de 4 carriles esta de mas

una de san marcos, en un festival de rock


----------



## Indochine

Massilia10 said:


> *Inician construcción de estadio Los Sauces en Ate*
> 
> Lima, ago. 20 (ANDINA). Cuadrillas de trabajadores iniciaron *esta semana la construcción de un moderno estadio municipal en la urbanización Los Sauces, donde se ubicará también una sección del gimnasio para la tercera edad*, informó un vocero de la municipalidad de Ate. Paralelamente procedieron al trazado y las excavaciones para las que deben ser áreas construidas, y en estos días efectúan el vaciado de la mezcla que corresponde a los cimientos; mientras que equipos mecánicos allanan y nivelan el área que corresponderá a la cancha que tendrá las medidas reglamentarias oficiales para competencias nacionales.
> 
> Sobre parte de dichas construcciones estará ubicada, con el declive respectivo, la gradería de la tribuna, que *tendrá capacidad para 2,500 personas*, y al pie discurrirá la cancha que contará con *gramado sintético*.
> 
> También se instalarán dos camarines amplios y un recinto para los árbitros.
> 
> Los trabajos se avanzan en forma acelerada para cumplir con la voluntad de los vecinos, que a través de sus representantes en el presupuesto participativo decidieron que se ejecutase dicha obra en Los Sauces.
> 
> También se colocarán 12 postes de 13 metros de altura para fines de iluminación, y cuatro de ellos llevarán baterías de reflectores para la *iluminación nocturna*, lo cual prolongará en cuatro o cinco horas el periodo diario útil de la cancha.
> 
> El estadio tendrá un carácter más allá del que corresponde sólo a fútbol, porque contendrá también un área para gimnasio destinado a los adultos mayores, y *otra área recreativa para niños, infantes y adultos.*


^^
y que fue de este estadio


----------



## Arielito

En mi "paseo" por la imagen satelital de Arequipa, pude comprobar que a la gran cantidad de estadios y campos reglamentarios, la Ciudad Blanca le agrega varios coliseos cerrados y otros tantos al aire libre, una plaza de toros (aunque yo esté en contra de esta práctica), un hipódromo nuevo, un velódromo y grandes áreas verdes dentro del casco urbano o en sus cercanías donde se puede levantar más infraestructura.

Y sigo encontarando estadios, ahora fue el Juan Velasco Alvarado, entre las calles Revolución y Huamachuco. Baste recordar la rapidez y "normalidad" con que la UNSA levantó su coloso. No dudo que haya sido una empresa difícil, pero la forma y rapidez en que se hizo realidad habla del tezón con los que los characatos trabajan para hacer grande su ciudad. Digno de imitarse, la verdad.


----------



## Indochine

Arielito said:


> Esta info es interesante. No sabía que Arequipa tuviera tantos estadios y/o campos con posibilidades de ser potenciados como estadios. Me di una vuelta por Google Maps y pude distinguir estos que me parecen tienen al menos un campo reglamentario y una tribuna. Nunca estuve en dicha ciudad pero los que si estuvieron o viven ahí me pueden corregir o confirmar. Seguro son más, pero pude distinguir:
> 
> 1. Campo de fútbol y pista atlética entre calles El Sol, Olímpica, Mariscal Nieto y Buenos Aires.
> 2. Estadio entre calles Ica y Bolognesi.
> 3. Estadio de Alto Libertad.
> 4. Estadio de Alto Selva Alegre.
> 5. Estadio de Bellapampa.
> 6. Estadio de Cayma.
> 7. Estadio de la UNSA.
> 8. Estadio Mariano Melgar del barrio IV Centenario.
> 9. Estadio Atlético de Umacollo.
> 10. Campo de fútbol y pista atlética del Club Internacional.
> 11. Estadio en calle Garcilazo de la Vega.
> 12. Estadio entre calles 27 de Noviembre y Puno.
> 13. Estadio entre calles El Triunfo, Miguel y Carrión.
> 14. Estadio entre calles Miguel Grau y Charcani.
> 15. Estadio entre calles Prol. Goyeneche y Tacna y Arica.
> 16. Estadio entre calles República del Perú y Choquehuanca.
> 17. Estadio Francisco Bolognesi de Alto Cayma.
> 18. Estadio Magnopata.
> 19. Estadio en calle Palmeras.
> 20. Estadio Ciudad Blanca.
> 21. Estadio San Martín de Socabaya.
> 22. Estadio entre calles La Libertad y Cusco.
> 
> Estoy seguro que algunos se me han escapado a la vista en la imagen satelital. Quise cargar las fotos de los arriba mencionados pero no sé como hacerlo. Si alguien me ayuda con eso, gustoso los cargo pues ya los descargué en mi compu.
> 
> La impresión que tengo es grata. La mayoría de los campos están localizados en terrenos que parecen suficientemente grandes como para levantar más tribunas. varios de ellos también parecen ser destinados exclusivamente al fútbol, pues sus tribunas, tanto laterales como cabeceras han sido construidas pegadas a la cancha. Algo muy similar a los pequeños estadios de clubes de Uruguay y Paraguay. Esto me recuerda que alguna vez leí sobre la historia del fútbol arequipeño, con muy interesantes episodios escritos por equipos como el Piérola, el Huracán, Aurora, White Star, Melgar, Castilla, etc., equipos con historia e hinchadas propias que ya envidarían clubes profesionales. Vale la pena revisar este tema.


2 canchas mas en la zona de Uchumayo.


*Reparar malla metálica del Estadio Nacional tardará 45 días*
El asesor del Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD), Daniel Cino, indicó que reparar la malla metálica del Estadio Nacional tardará 45 días. Asimismo, precisó que el costo sumará un total de 16 mil soles.

También sostuvo que la estructura debe importarse de Chile. “El problema es que el cobertor externo, el aluzinc, es un compuesto que no hay en el Perú, hay que importarlo de Chile, lo que puede demorar hasta 45 días para poder traerlo e instalarlo”, manifestó.

Indicó que, debido al daño que sufrió la infraestructura, un total de 11 laureles deportivos se dañaron. De igual modo, dijo que se realizó la denuncia respectiva al chofer del vehículo.

Cabe recordar que un camión derribó la infraestructura del Estadio Nacional el pasado miércoles en el sector que se ubica en la avenida Paseo de la República. El incidente ocasionó la caída al pavimento de al menos cinco metros de la estructura metálica que recubre el coloso capitalino.
rpp


----------



## al_7heaven

Arielito said:


> una plaza de toros (aunque yo esté en contra de esta práctica)


...peleas de toros, no son muchos los recintos que quedan en la ciudad...

...la tauromaquia apenas es practicada en ciertas celebraciones por nuestros vecinos puneños que radican en la ciudad


----------



## Robert.Ch

Ha quedado muy simpatico el estadio cerreño....ha mejorado bastante...esta es una de las ciudades donde SI amerita tener un campo sintetico.
Me queda la duda si el estadio de la ciudad de Potosi, Bolivia, esta ubicado a mas altura que el de Cerro de Pasco.
Por cierto, lo negativo, me parece ridiculo que le hayan hecho una pista atletica con 4 carriles, eso si que fue un desperdicio de plata...

Por otro lado, yo me fui al estadio, y habia una gran cantidad de colombianos...en Sur habia una buena cantidad de colombianos ubicados en una barra unida, el 25% de occidente eran colombianos, y en oriente habian varios dispersos tb, ah, y los palcos de occidente y sur tb con colombianos (ojo que no los estoy confundiendo con los de defensa civil). La colonia colombiana en Lima ha aumentado considerablemente en estos ultimos años....conozco a muchas amistades que tienen por pareja a una persona de nacionalidad colombiana.

Aqui les pongo una fotito de la tribuna sur con la hinchada colocha.


----------



## uspaorkoo

chikobestia said:


> Perú está invadida de empresas Colombianas, esa debe ser una buena razón, aparte de varios que vinieron en bus desde ese país.


por lo que he escuchado no creo que la presencia de tantos colombianos y colombianas sea mucho por las empresas, aunque de seguro tambien dichas empresas aportan su buen porcentaje.

Por otro lado, buenas las fotos del estadio, confirman lo que dije, se veia mucha hinchada colombiana, y no, no los confundi con los de seguridad.

Aunque hasta ahora me pregunto que habrian hecho con las pantallas de publicidad LD, eso le cambiaria tanto la cara....


----------



## Indochine

de pisco sour


----------



## Xtremizta

Ven la direccion en q estan construidos estos estadios? 
Uno va "de acuerdo" a la cuadra y el otro va en "diagonal" 
Es cierto q los construyen de acuerdo a donde salga el sol? 
osea para evitar q el sol fastidie a los arqueros? 
o es solo para aprovechar el espacio al maximo? 
Alguien sabe? gracias.


----------



## jocho

Xtremizta said:


> Ven la direccion en q estan construidos estos estadios?
> Uno va "de acuerdo" a la cuadra y el otro va en "diagonal"
> Es cierto q los construyen de acuerdo a donde salga el sol?
> osea para evitar q el sol fastidie a los arqueros?
> o es solo para aprovechar el espacio al maximo?
> Alguien sabe? gracias.


Se supone que la tribuna "norte" debería estar orientada en dicha dirección, igual "sur", "oriente" y "occidente" por lo tanto...


----------



## Oscar10

^^* Es por el sol.*


----------



## peruanito

*Más estadios*

Caminando por La Oroya encontre este estadio de la Municipalidad de Santa Rosa de Sacco.
yo Calculo unos 10 mil, es un estadio grande, incluso tiene postes de iluminación


----------



## uspaorkoo

debe ser el estadio mas contaminado del mundo... :-X


----------



## Oscar10

*Ahi el Barcelona pierde.*


----------



## Indochine

ese estadio de la oroya el gras esta muy maltratado y descuidado no entiendo, ahi existen recursos económicos para un buen gras.


----------



## peruanito

Indochine said:


> ese estadio de la oroya el gras esta muy maltratado y descuidado no entiendo, ahi existen recursos económicos para un buen gras.


Ya no existe canon minero para la ciudad de la Oroya, cada vez hay menos plata, menos gente, y menos futbol.


----------



## Indochine

Medalla del Estadio Nacional


----------



## peruanito

*Heroes de San Ramon Cajamarca*


----------



## MicroX

peruanito said:


> Caminando por La Oroya encontre este estadio de la Municipalidad de Santa Rosa de Sacco.
> yo Calculo unos 10 mil, es un estadio grande, incluso tiene postes de iluminación


Eso no es un estadio. Es una cancha con tribuna y media.

Pregunta para los que saben. Cuanto cuesta el cesped natural de la calidad para futbol profesional?


----------



## RoVi

Arielito said:


> Esta info es interesante. No sabía que Arequipa tuviera tantos estadios y/o campos con posibilidades de ser potenciados como estadios. Me di una vuelta por Google Maps y pude distinguir estos que me parecen tienen al menos un campo reglamentario y una tribuna. Nunca estuve en dicha ciudad pero los que si estuvieron o viven ahí me pueden corregir o confirmar. Seguro son más, pero pude distinguir:
> 
> 1. Campo de fútbol y pista atlética entre calles El Sol, Olímpica, Mariscal Nieto y Buenos Aires.
> 2. Estadio entre calles Ica y Bolognesi.
> 3. Estadio de Alto Libertad.
> 4. Estadio de Alto Selva Alegre.
> 5. Estadio de Bellapampa.
> 6. Estadio de Cayma.
> 7. Estadio de la UNSA.
> 8. Estadio Mariano Melgar del barrio IV Centenario.
> 9. Estadio Atlético de Umacollo.
> 10. Campo de fútbol y pista atlética del Club Internacional.
> 11. Estadio en calle Garcilazo de la Vega.
> 12. Estadio entre calles 27 de Noviembre y Puno.
> 13. Estadio entre calles El Triunfo, Miguel y Carrión.
> 14. Estadio entre calles Miguel Grau y Charcani.
> 15. Estadio entre calles Prol. Goyeneche y Tacna y Arica.
> 16. Estadio entre calles República del Perú y Choquehuanca.
> 17. Estadio Francisco Bolognesi de Alto Cayma.
> 18. Estadio Magnopata.
> 19. Estadio en calle Palmeras.
> 20. Estadio Ciudad Blanca.
> 21. Estadio San Martín de Socabaya.
> 22. Estadio entre calles La Libertad y Cusco.
> 
> Estoy seguro que algunos se me han escapado a la vista en la imagen satelital. Quise cargar las fotos de los arriba mencionados pero no sé como hacerlo. Si alguien me ayuda con eso, gustoso los cargo pues ya los descargué en mi compu.
> 
> La impresión que tengo es grata. La mayoría de los campos están localizados en terrenos que parecen suficientemente grandes como para levantar más tribunas. varios de ellos también parecen ser destinados exclusivamente al fútbol, pues sus tribunas, tanto laterales como cabeceras han sido construidas pegadas a la cancha. Algo muy similar a los pequeños estadios de clubes de Uruguay y Paraguay. Esto me recuerda que alguna vez leí sobre la historia del fútbol arequipeño, con muy interesantes episodios escritos por equipos como el Piérola, el Huracán, Aurora, White Star, Melgar, Castilla, etc., equipos con historia e hinchadas propias que ya envidarían clubes profesionales. Vale la pena revisar este tema.


Bueno aquí una relación de los estadios que se usan en la Departamental de la Copa Perú

Estadio Municipal de Orcopampa
Estadio José A. Ricketts de Corire
Estadio Miguel Grau de El Pedregal
Estadio Municipal de Mollendo
Estadio Mariano Melgar de Arequipa
Estadio 9 de noviembre de Camaná
y aqui los estadios de la Etapa Provincial de Arequipa de la Copa Peru

Estadio Serapio Barra "Los Palitos" de Miraflores
Estadio Carlos Alfredo Villanueva o “Umacollo” >>> este solo debería ser usado por la liga de atletismo
Complejo Deportivo Arequipa de Alto Selva Alegre
Estadio "La Tomilla" de Cayma
Estadio Juan Velasco Alvarado de Hunter
Estadio Olímpico Ciudad de Dios de Yura
Estadio Mariano Melgar de Arequipa
Estadio José Carpio Alarcón de Characato
Estadio Arturo Díaz Huerta de Cerro Colorado
Estadio Segundo Calderón de Uchumayo
Estadio Municipal de Sachaca
Estadio Máximo Carrasco Meza de Paucarpata
Estadio Simón Bolívar de J.L.B.y R
Estadio La Cofradía de Chiguata
Estadio Bellapampa de Socabaya
Estadio Municipal de Tiabaya
Estadio Municipal de Polobaya
Estadio Municipal de Vítor
Campo Revolución Mariano Melgar
Campo Deportivo El Triunfo de La Joya
Campo Municipal de Polobaya
Campo Municipal de Santa Rita de Sihuas


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm tenemos bastantes estadios en la etapa provincial mmm me pregunto cuantos hospitales habra en esas zonas??mmm


----------



## peruanito

fundicionurbano said:


> mmm tenemos bastantes estadios en la etapa provincial mmm me pregunto cuantos hospitales habra en esas zonas??mmm


quizas centros y puestos de Salud, pero no es el tema.


----------



## Xtremizta

Los de Fox piensan q la USMP tiene un estadio similar al del monumental. Miren lo q dijeron ayer.


----------



## Indochine

^^
el titulo de ese video es una muestra mas de gente resentida :lol: el año pasado decian que esa copa no la pasaban ni en fox y ahora que fox lo pasa paran pendientes de cualquier frase para colgarse y poner cada maleteo, encima cortan el video a mitad de comentario.

Desde un inico los hinchas de universitario ya sabian que el motivo de los asientos multicolores era para dar la sensacion de publico aunque a mi no me gusta, es normal que la gente del extranjero les llame la atencion.
y porque es una humillacion??? en ese estadio la U no a perdido ni una final, cuantos club que paran alquilando escenarios ya quisieran tener un estadio como el Monumental.



















y de que san martin tiene otro estadio, san martin tiene una cancha de entrenamiento en su complejo que ya se trato en el foro, fox a veces comete errores, una ves dijeron que el ex arquero pancho pizarro era el primo de claudio pizarro.

*Villa Deportiva de San Martin*


----------



## Xtremizta

No lo decia por el titulo si no por lo q dicen, en esta edicion recien FOX lo estan pasando este ano Si mostre el video es porque como puse antes piensan q la USMP tiene un estadio parecido y no se dan cuenta q en la Libertadores ellos juegan tambien en el Monumental.


----------



## chikobestia

Indochine, el título de ese video lo debe haber escrito un piraña relax.:lol:


----------



## peruanito

*Pucallpa*


----------



## jocho

^^ buen aporte.

Sin embargo, no me parece un estadio novedoso en diseño. Esperaba algo mejor de Pucallpa. Ni siquiera veo butacas.


----------



## MicroX

peruanito said:


>


Ese estadio me gustaria ver mas de sus tribunas.


----------



## uspaorkoo

peruanito said:


>


uummmm....pense que todo el estadio tendria butacas...que decepcion...


----------



## MicroX

uspaorkoo said:


> uummmm....pense que todo el estadio tendria butacas...que decepcion...


Me doy cuenta de que los que planean la construcción de estadios peruanos ven butacas en las cuatro tribunas como un costo innecesario. Solo esa sección especial de Occidente tendrá butacas.


----------



## mkografo

edit.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

peruanito said:


>


tanto canon que reciben para tener un estadio asi

un distrito fronterizo de puno llamado desaguadero tiene un estadio parecido

que mal cajamarca
ica tambien tiene un estadio malo
ayacucho y otras ciudades importantes tmb

que pena


----------



## Oscar10

Indochine said:


> Desde un inico los hinchas de universitario ya sabian que el motivo de los asientos multicolores era para dar la sensacion de publico aunque a mi no me gusta, es normal que la gente del extranjero les llame la atencion.
> y porque es una humillacion??? en ese estadio la U no a perdido ni una final, cuantos club que paran alquilando escenarios ya quisieran tener un estadio como el Monumental.


*Exacto.

Por ejemplo a mi tampoco me gusta que las butacas sean de colores, ojala algun dia sean completamente rojas.

Un aliancista hablando de humillacion?* *jajaja 
*


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buenas fotos


----------



## cgarciam

peruanito said:


> Y que paso con la remodelacion del mansiche????


mira amigo, la remodelacion del estadio mansiche va a entrar en vigencia a inicios de julio si no me equivoco, solo que por el momento no se hace la transferencia del dinero por parte del ejecutivo para la realizacion del evento, para mi, el estadio deberia tener mas de 50000 personas, y no 36000 como estaba previsto............y sobre todo, que deberian haber butacas en todas las tribunas, pista atletica de 8 carriles, techos en los alrederores de las 4 tribunas................soy de Chiclayo, pero tuve la oportunidad de conocer por una semana la ciudad de Trujillo, aunque me di cuenta de las deficiencias en la infraetructura que tienen los recintos deportivos en Trujillo, asi con todo esto, crees que Perú va a traer medallas de eventos importantes en el deporte...............no...........y es por indiferencia de las autoridades del instituto peruano del deporte..............durante muchos años.................espero que las obras se hagan lo mas pronto posible, y que se necesite mas mano de obra para la realizacion de las obras.....................que dicen al respecto???????????????


----------



## bakerito

Q agradable sera ese estadio de pucallpa ojala y pronto tengan un equipo en primera division del peru.. slds


----------



## El Vecino323

Las canchas de Matute y el Monumental estan muy gastadas por culpa de la Libertadores sub-20. Se debió habilitar mas estadios para esa copa...


----------



## MicroX

Hace un tiempo atrás un hincha celeste entró y comenzó a cuestionar la capacidad del Monumental. La mayoría de nosotros lo dejamos con sus teorías y lo dejamos pero ahora tengo dudas.

La capacidad oficial es 80,093. En tribuna la máxima es 59,177. De esa capacidad no dudo. La capacidad que dudo es la de los palcos. La capacidad oficial es 20,916 personas. Ahora, según datos oficiales, hay 1,250 palcos en el Monumental. De lo que se, la mayoría de palcos tienen 9 butacas (algunos más algunos menos). Entonces...

1250 × 9 = 11,250.

59,177 + 11,250 = 70,427.

Posiblemente nuestro estadio tiene máxima capacidad de aproximada 70,000 y no 80,000.


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> Hace un tiempo atrás un hincha celeste entró y comenzó a cuestionar la capacidad del Monumental. La mayoría de nosotros lo dejamos con sus teorías y lo dejamos pero ahora tengo dudas.
> 
> La capacidad oficial es 80,093. En tribuna la máxima es 59,177. De esa capacidad no dudo. La capacidad que dudo es la de los palcos. La capacidad oficial es 20,916 personas. Ahora, según datos oficiales, hay 1,250 palcos en el Monumental. De lo que se, la mayoría de *palcos tienen 9 butacas (algunos más algunos menos)*. Entonces...
> 
> 1250 × 9 = 11,250.
> 
> 59,177 + 11,250 = 70,427.
> 
> Posiblemente nuestro estadio tiene máxima capacidad de aproximada 70,000 y no 80,000.


y algunos mas, Las suite corporativas tienen 18 asientos
segun wikipedia:
Cuenta con una capacidad o aforo total para 80.093 espectadores: 58.577 asistentes en sus cuatro tribunas y 21.516 personas adicionales en los cuatro edificios de palcos-suites que lo rodean.
1251 suites (para 20 mil espectadores). Cada suite familiar y social tiene sala de estar, baño y 9 asientos. Las suite corporativas tiene 18 asientos


----------



## 100%imperial

NUEVO ESTADIO INCA GARCILASO DE LA VEGA - CUSCO



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> En la maqueta se ve lindo... ojala quede mejor.





koko cusco said:


>


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Excelente.* *Otros estadios deberian seguir ese ejemplo, para dar una buena imagen internacional.

Ojala se concrete.*


----------



## Arielito

MicroX said:


> 1. Entra a imgur.com
> 
> 2. Dale clic al boton que dice "Computer"
> 
> 3. Un explorador va aparecer demostrando los archivos de tu compu.
> 
> 4. Escoge una imagen con el explorador haciendo doble clic a la imagen desdeada en el explorador. (Tienes que navegar al archivo con la imagen deseada)
> 
> 5. Despues va desaparecer el explorador y le haces click a "Start Upload" que va aparecer.
> 
> 6. Tu imagen va subirse a la web. Espera unos segundos para que se complete el proceso
> 
> 7. Luego tu imagen va aparecer y estará almacenada en imgur.com.
> 
> 8. Ahora en la parte derecha de tu imagen van a ver unos links
> 
> 9. Debajo del titulo "Direct Link (email & IM)" es el link que vas a querer postear en este foro.
> 
> 10. Selecciona ese link y copialo y luego pegalo aqui en el foro con entre los tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seria algo asi (los colores no son necesarios)
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/L0aOu.png[/IMG]


Muchas gracias. Aprecio la ayuda...


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> 1. Entra a imgur.com
> 
> 2. Dale clic al boton que dice "Computer"
> 
> 3. Un explorador va aparecer demostrando los archivos de tu compu.
> 
> 4. Escoge una imagen con el explorador haciendo doble clic a la imagen desdeada en el explorador. (Tienes que navegar al archivo con la imagen deseada)
> 
> 5. Despues va desaparecer el explorador y le haces click a "Start Upload" que va aparecer.
> 
> 6. Tu imagen va subirse a la web. Espera unos segundos para que se complete el proceso
> 
> 7. Luego tu imagen va aparecer y estará almacenada en imgur.com.
> 
> 8. Ahora en la parte derecha de tu imagen van a ver unos links
> 
> 9. Debajo del titulo "Direct Link (email & IM)" es el link que vas a querer postear en este foro.
> 
> 10. Selecciona ese link y copialo y luego pegalo aqui en el foro con entre los tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seria algo asi (los colores no son necesarios)
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/L0aOu.png[/IMG]


:nuts: valla imagen que tenias guardado en el PHP Code:


----------



## kmikctavo

una pregunta que estadio creen usará Unión Comercio para la Sudamericana?, Intigas se supone será local en el Cumaná de Ayacucho, pero Comercio se irá a Iquitos???


----------



## MicroX

Indochine said:


> :nuts: valla imagen que tenias guardado en el PHP Code:


:lol: Es un mate de risa



kmikctavo said:


> una pregunta que estadio creen usará Unión Comercio para la Sudamericana?, Intigas se supone será local en el Cumaná de Ayacucho, pero Comercio se irá a Iquitos???


Me gusta la idea. Ojala se de pero yo recuerdo que Iquitos tenía un problema trasladarse para partidos de visita. Siempre tenía que parar en Lima porque no había vuelos directos de Iquitos a otras regiones del país.


----------



## chikobestia

Ya se sabe que Unión Comercio jugará en el nuevo estadio de Pucallpa.


----------



## bakerito

el estadio de ayacucho ya esta habilitado por la conmebol para jugar en primer aronda de sudamerican vs millonarios de bogota??? y en el caso de union comercio donde jugara su partido vs envigado fbc???? en colombia millonarios vs intigas creo jugara en techo y envigado vs u comercio en el poldeportivo sur.. slds


----------



## luis20

*11 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 1993 --FUE LA FINAL DEL CAMPEONATO DE FUTBOL INTERESCUELAS DE LA UNSA CAMPEONO INGENIERIA GEOLOGICA CON GOL DE CABEZA DE JIMMY PINTO MAS CONOCIDO COMO SKILACHI*

[11 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 1993 --FUE LA FINAL DEL CAMPEONATO DE FUTBOL INTERESCUELAS DE LA UNSA CAMPEONO INGENIERIA GEOLOGICA CON GOL DE CABEZA DE JIMMY PINTO MAS CONOCIDO COMO TOTO SKILACHI







11 11 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 1993 --FUE LA FINAL DEL CAMPEONATO DE FUTBOL INTERESCUELAS DE LA UNSA CAMPEONO INGENIERIA GEOLOGICA CON GOL DE CABEZA DE JIMMY PINTO MAS CONOCIDO COMO TOTO SKILACHI


----------



## Indochine

^^
buena informacion, aca tengo la informacion de la UNSA por la copa america 2004.









y aca una comparacion grada por grada de las populaes del Estadio UNSA con el viejo Estado Nacional


















el Garcilazo, antes y despues de la ampliacion y la posible remodelacion


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm buen articulo


----------



## MIG2010

Muy bien,la verdad, que Cusco es una ciudad muy aficionada al fùtbol.


----------



## invasorzim

Me hubiera gustado que demuelan el Garcilaso para hacerlo desde cero o por lo menos demoler las populares y acercarlas a la cancha, pero entiendo que eso hubiera salido mucho más caro.


----------



## Indochine

hasta ahora no hay mas noticias de la remodelacion del garcilaso, me preocupa que quede en saco roto


----------



## Indochine




----------



## Indochine

Feliz Aniversario!!!
*ESTADIO MONUMENTAL








* 02 DE JULIO 2000 - 04 DE JULIO 2012


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional 1982, me llama la atencion que en la popular, la baranda de seguridad sea tan baja, aparte que la grada no esta pintada









matute 1983, primera ves que veo que detras de la popular se ven arboles


----------



## Indochine

fotos de la semana pasada


----------



## uspaorkoo

el Monumental por afuera y el Garcilaso por adentro en las tribunas necesitan una manito de pintura urgente...


----------



## Indochine

Mañana van a inaugurar el el estadio de Olmos(10000 espectadores), posiblemente ahi jugara Aurich y Los Caimanes de puerte Eten por que Estadio Elias Aguirre sea remodelado por los juegos Bolivarianos 2013.


----------



## jocho

Indochine said:


> Mañana van a inaugurar el el estadio de Olmos(10000 espectadores), posiblemente ahi jugara Aurich y Los Caimanes de puerte Eten por que Estadio Elias Aguirre sea remodelado por los juegos Bolivarianos 2013.


¿En serio? Sabía del Mansiche pero no había visto nada del Elías Aguirre.


----------



## Robert.Ch

Alguna fotito con el estadio de Olmos!!! que bueno por esta pequeña ciudad!!! que gusto da ver a ciudades chicas con infraestructura deportiva muy buena!!!


----------

